# TORONTO | Projects & Construction



## Dr.VitO

neilio said:


> lol...ya i agree they arnt near as nice as the multiple architecturaly stunning 200m to 300m towers being built in Sacremento :hilarious......lol


looks like somebody has a superiority complex...chill it's just an opinion.


----------



## neilio

Dr.VitO said:


> looks like somebody has a superiority complex...chill it's just an opinion.


oh im actually feeling pretty chill..and superior.


----------



## delores

I like the varied high quality,tasteful designs toronto is building.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

those buildings all look amazing gives toronto something good that its missing.. and i wanna hear more about this ROCP III proposal


----------



## Mike in TO

I would expect RoCP to undergo some more fine tuning and likely be reduced in height. Some density should certainly be reallocated to the podium


----------



## Bertez

Add the Tellus Tower at 30 stories


----------



## Skybean

*Telus to join Toronto skyline*
*ELIZABETH CHURCH
Globe and Mail Update*

TORONTO — Telus Corp. is adding its name to the Toronto skyline as the major tenant for a new* 30-storey tower *to be constructed beside the Air Canada Centre.

The *$250-million tower* is being built by privately held Menkes Developments Ltd. through a joint venture partnership with Hospitals of Ontario Pension Plan and U.S. private investor, Halcyon Partners Fund. *Construction is expected to begin this fall* with a target date for completion of January 2009.

Telus has leased 60 per cent of the 780,000-square-foot tower and plans to move 2,000 workers to the site as part of a major consolidation and expansion effort in Ontario.

"We see Toronto as a significant growth market for us," said Andrea Goertz, vice-president of Enterprise Services at Telus. The Vancouver-based firm plans to move staff from 15 different locations throughout the Toronto area to two sites, one in Scarborough on the east side of the city and the new building downtown.

Telus currently has 400 staff working in the city centre, but Mr. Goertz said the new tower will allow all staff involved in services to business clients to work out of out of the same location and in close proximity to major customers. The building, situation between the Gardiner Expressway and a major commuter rail line, will also give the firm huge visibility on the city's skyline.

"It will be like a jewel box,' said Peter Menkes, president of commercial and industrial projects at his family's firm, when asked to describe the new, glass-clad tower. The building will belinked directly to Union Station to the north and is the first office project for the firm in the downtown,which until now has focused its office development in the north end of the city.

Yesterday's announcement was widely expected and follows a competition that concluded in May with the selection of the Menkes site. The decision by Telus to consolidate staff in the city centre, rather than at a suburban location, is a shot in the arm for Toronto's downtown. The site has long been pegged for office development by the city, but has sat empty for years because of lack of demand.

*The Telus building is the second major downtown office project announced this year* after more than a decade of little activity. This spring, *Cadillac Fairview, the property arm of the Ontario Teachers Pension Plan Board announced a tower on the western side of the downtown *near Roy Thomson Hall. *Brookfield Properties Corp. also is expected to announce this summer that construction will begin at its long-dormant Bay-Adelaide site.*

Telus shares trading down 10 cents at $45.30 on the Toronto stock market Monday.


----------



## thatchio

The Renaissance ROM looks a lot like Antoine Predock's Alumini Center at the University of Minnesota in Minneapolis.












>


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

^ ha my fathers working on that building.... i dunno if i like it yet.. gotta see when its actually done


----------



## Skybean

*Telus deal caps downtown revival*
*Trio of towers now planned*
*Phone giant to locate by ACC*
*Jul. 11, 2006. 06:50 AM
TONY WONG
BUSINESS REPORTER*


After more than a decade without a new commercial tower breaking ground downtown, *Toronto now has the plans for three new skyscrapers to demonstrate the dramatic turnaround in the city's fortunes.*

"Toronto is still the financial capital of this country, and this clearly shows that the biggest institutions have confidence in the future of the city," said Ray Wong, national director of research for CB Richard Ellis.

Yesterday, Menkes Developments and Telus announced the building of a $250 million, 30-storey, 780,000-square-foot skyscraper adjacent to the Air Canada Centre. The project is the second confirmed, tenanted tower in a banner year of development announcements. A 1.2 million-square-foot project in the city's entertainment district was announced earlier this year, and a tenant is expected to be revealed shortly for the Bay-Adelaide Centre in the financial district.
*
The three new buildings would represent an additional 3 million square feet of space in the downtown core.*

Toronto has seen no shortage of condominium building, but commercial towers, the most visible symbols of a city's economic strength, have been conspicuously lacking.

Over the past few years, however, a solid economy and strong job numbers have meant companies such as Telus have been looking at ways to house growing workforces, Andrea Goertz, vice-president of enterprise services for Telus, said in an interview.

"We have experienced phenomenal growth over the last few years, and it was time for us to bring our team together," said Goertz.

Vancouver-based telecommunications company Telus signed the deal with Menkes to be the lead tenant, taking 440,000 square feet of space, or about 60 per cent of the building.

Telus started looking for space last year, but couldn't find an existing building that met the company's needs, said Goertz.

The company sent out a request for proposal to five developers, and decided on the Menkes plan.

"The existing buildings downtown were getting older, and we thought there was a real need for buildings with updated technology," said Peter Menkes, president of Menkes' commercial and industrial division.

The tower is a joint venture among Menkes, Hospitals Of Ontario Pension Plan and institutional real estate equity vehicle Halcyon Partners Fund.

Earlier this year, Cadillac Fairview Corp. announced it would build a 1.2 million-square-foot building at Simcoe and Wellington Sts., beside the new Ritz Carlton hotel.

The last major tower to be built in the city core was BCE Place at Bay and Wellington, in 1992. Since then, a recession, a spate of overbuilding and the bursting of the technology bubble in 2000 caused headaches for developers.

Any building was one in the 905 regions, where rent and taxes were cheaper.

But Canada and Toronto are once again on the radar map of global investors.

A strong currency has also meant that Toronto is now within striking distance of New York City when it comes to the cost of office space, according to a recent CB Richard Ellis survey.

This year, the city leaped 16 slots in the world rankings of occupancy costs, with rents in the financial district poised to rise another 10 per cent by year's end.

*Class A or top office space now has a vacancy rate of 6.8 per cent and is forecast to drop to a minuscule 4.7 per cent in 2008, given the absence of new buildings.* A figure lower than 10 per cent is considered a landlord's market.

Wong estimates that, with two buildings, the vacancy rate will rise to 8.8 per cent. Three would bring the vacancy rate to 10.4 per cent.

Good demand has given developers the kind of courage that has been lacking since the building bust of the late 1980s, when occupancy rates hit the high double digits.

*Brookfield Properties Corp. has said it will soon start building its long-dormant Bay-Adelaide tower, although the company has not yet announced a key tenant.

Real estate sources say the company is currently in negotiations with consulting firm KPMG LLP as a possible lead tenan*t.

The developer received approval from Toronto city council to start building this year.

Real estate sources say that two buildings already confirmed and tenanted will make things more difficult for a third player.


----------



## LordMandeep

According to Toronto Star Maple Leaf square will start in October. It will start as its 90% sold for tower 1 and 75% sold for tower 2. They will be massive at 186m and 174m. This will likely become the most noticable new project as there is nothing around it.









Also not in Toronto, outside it it appears the Absolute condo (the spinning one) was such a huge hit that there is a 2nd one.

Now there are two (50 stories) and 56 stories.


----------



## Bertez

Woo hoo....October


----------



## Taller Better

One St Thomas, designed by Robert Stern is coming along nicely:


----------



## neilio

LordMandeep said:


> According to Toronto Star Maple Leaf square will start in October. It will start as its 90% sold for tower 1 and 75% sold for tower 2. They will be massive at 186m and 174m. This will likely become the most noticable new project as there is nothing around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not in Toronto, outside it it appears the Absolute condo (the spinning one) was such a huge hit that there is a 2nd one.
> 
> Now there are two (50 stories) and 56 stories.



Its 2 buildings now?! RIGHT ON!!


----------



## LordMandeep

will be built at the same time next spring. They released a 2nd due to overwhelming demand for the first. A 56 and 50 story twin towers will be gigantic especially in that area. Mississauga is likely to get a big skyline in 2-3 years.


----------



## samsonyuen

^Maybe they could do a block of those buildings!


----------



## LordMandeep

i know some you think Mississauga is just a little suburb trying copy Toronto, but those buildings will be giants in a sea of insects. They will be tall and will be seen from a huge distance and will be landmarks of Mississauga.

Also it shows just how many tall buildings there will be in Toronto and area in the next few years. Two 500 foot buildings is a anchivement for a city forget a suburb.


----------



## Bertez

^^Actually 3-5....Absolute plus 1-3 150's from the Amacon development


----------



## LordMandeep

well there are quite a few buildings going up all around Toronto and its getting hard to remember whats going up, whats in sales and whats proposed.


----------



## SOLOMON

This is Toronto.


----------



## neilio

LordMandeep said:



> they must be above 500 feet which would massive in that area.


At 50 stories the first proposal was to be around 500ft or about 153m, so at 56 stories the taller tower should be around 170m


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

There are a few more 500 ft towers proposed as part of the Amacon development.


----------



## neilio

Waterloo_Guy said:


> There are a few more 500 ft towers proposed as part of the Amacon development.


are you refering to the parkside towers? if so then there is only one 500 footer planned.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

neilio said:


> are you refering to the parkside towers? if so then there is only one 500 footer planned.


No, there are three that will be in that height range, although they might be a bit shy of 500ft; I think two of them are planed at 45 stories, and one at 50.


----------



## neilio

Waterloo_Guy said:


> No, there are three that will be in that height range, although they might be a bit shy of 500ft; I think two of them are planed at 45 stories, and one at 50.


height range...i see where your comming from, they are the parkside village towers and the two 45 story towers as far as I know will not be over 500 ft, infact 5 stories can make a huge difference. But that still leaves the city with 3 500ft+ towers!


----------



## LordMandeep

It begins! MLS WAS Passed by the City Council.

acording to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203588&page=12&pp=20 (bottom of page)


> MLS passed its final hurdle yesterday!! Surprised that it hasn't shown up in any of the media... not even the MLS website. Since I hadn't heard anything, I got busy today, and faxed Pam McConnell's assistant, Thomas Davidson. He confirmed that it IS a go, with 2 minor amendments: 1. a requirement to purchase 6 mo metropasses (to mitigate parking/auto issues, I guess)...and 2. some extra space for taxi stands. That's it... all done... IT'S A GO!!!!!!!












They got a height increase a few weeks back to one tower is 186M and other is 174M. Thats 610 feet and 570 feet. The will be huge in that area.

The condo guide says one tower is 90% sold out and the other is 75% sold out, so they will start soon.


----------



## Bertez

^^Nice job hunting that down Mandeep


----------



## LordMandeep

according to Urban database they are 186m and 174m. Are they really that tall. Thats like two 1 king street west buidlings. 
http://www.urbandb.com/pending.html

So buildings started or starting this year.
Murano 
MLS
BA
Ritz, Murano and Rbc tower on Aug,1st.


----------



## neilio

LordMandeep said:


> according to Urban database they are 186m and 174m. Are they really that tall. Thats like two 1 king street west buidlings.
> http://www.urbandb.com/pending.html
> 
> So buildings started or starting this year.
> Murano
> MLS
> BA
> Ritz, Murano and Rbc tower on Aug,1st.


yes they are really that tall, lol


----------



## neilio

double post


----------



## LordMandeep

from Ed007Toronto from Urban toronto

http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontosky...geRange?topicID=4819.topic&start=121&stop=133


> A PCL container has arrived on site. Parking closing notice also on the Ritz Carlton site so both should start in the next few days.


Very interesting!!


RBC Tower: 41 floors (how tall??)









Ritz Carlton:53 Floors 213M (700 feet)


----------



## nano2192

Now that right there is a construction boom...very nice projects!!!


----------



## Talbot

The Ritz Carlton is pretty sweet.


----------



## LordMandeep

http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontosky...icID=5082.topic

From urban toronto


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Archivistower
> A friend of mine who works for CBC forwarded me an e-mail sent to their staff about the Ritz complex, stating that construction is to start this week.



:dance:


----------



## neilio

By this October Toronto will have:
Bay Adelaide centre 214m
Ritz 208m
MLS north tower 186m
RBC 185.9m
MLS south tower 174m
Quantum 2 160m 

all under construction....it will be amazing, hurry up Trump!!!!! (325m)


----------



## Skybean

So does construction start tomorrow for Ritz Carlton and RBC Centre? Who is going to camp out for the dig?

Make sure to create individual threads for both of these towers, because it will surely annoy everyone else on the international forums. (everyone *hates* Toronto!)


Sea of cranes


----------



## G_DOG

nice pic^ you can see the progress on 22 wellesley(topped off),the met ,spire(at floor 42), rocp1 ,element and cityplace


----------



## LordMandeep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9462794#post9462794

I made an offical thread. Its my first try making a full proper thread. Anyone have any better pics or ways to make it better.

Someone else should make RBC Tower.


----------



## Bertez

^^Looks good


----------



## Northern Lotus

Anyone has any pictures on Minto? at Yonge/Eglinton?


----------



## Martinsizon

Seems Ritz and RBC arent the only one to start construction today. 
Verve (39 stories, 120m) has started work on the foundation.

What a day
:rock: :rock: :applause: 

http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontoskyscraperforumfrm4.showMessage?topicID=5117.topic


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

^ what a day is right..... now time to watch these buildings rise


----------



## Canadian Chocho

DRINK UP BI***ES ITS A CELEBRATION!! :cheers2:


----------



## InTheBeach

Dino Domingo said:


> Is the new building next to the _Marilyn_ supposed to be the _JFK_?
> 
> 
> :tongue2:


 :lol: 

Yes, but he will be upside down. :runaway:


----------



## LordMandeep

that was fast. It was introduced only a few months ago.


----------



## Taller Better

InTheBeach said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes, but he will be upside down. :runaway:



LOL!! I was kinda thinking he might be horizontal!! 
Good to have you back, InTheBeach! :scouserd:


----------



## algonquin

There's a lot of renderings missing from this thread... X Condos, Crystal Blu, Murano, etc etc. I'd add them but my lucnh break ended 5 minutes ago.

:runaway:


----------



## Torontolover

TORONTO DA BEST


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

sum1 should post some more buildings... and whats happening with saphire?


----------



## Bertez

^^It is currently being re-worked.....


----------



## LordMandeep

Anyone have any updates on...

Montage
Murano 
555 Wellington
Uptown residences 
The X


----------



## Victoria

Tons of new projects and developments happening in Toronto, great thread.


----------



## El Supremo

I'm from Cardiff (Wales, UK) and I love Toronto! We have always had good transport links with Canada, in particular Toronto, and I feel as though it's my second home. I'm not sure what it's like over there but here it feels like Toronto is now the place to be in N.America and it seems to be catching the likes of L.A, New york etc etc.


----------



## El Supremo

I'm from Cardiff (Wales, UK) and I love Toronto! We have always had good transport links with Canada, in particular Toronto, and I feel as though it's my second home. I'm not sure what it's like over there but here it feels like Toronto is now the place to be in N.America and it seems to be catching the likes of L.A, New york etc etc.

PS - I was wondering, is now a good time to buy/invest in property in Canada (in particular Toronto)? I know a lot about the housing market here in the UK and what is likely to happen but in Canada I know next to nothing. Are you guys currently experiencing a boom (like we did a few years ago - for example in Cardiff, a lot of developments were built much like Toronto is experiencing now... obviosuly on a smaller scale of course)?


----------



## cassius

Yes, we're experiencing a boom. I'd say there's been a boom going on now for about 5 or more years. Part of the reason is that the Toronto area increases in population by just over 100,000 people each year so obviously there needs to be enough development happening to keep up.

Whereas most cities experience a bust at the end of their boom/bubble, I don't expect to see that happen here. The last cycle we crashed pretty hard and as a result our housing and financial industries are very conservative. It's extremely rare to see a project move to construction without being at least 75% sold. Between that and our consistent population increases the housing market should be fairly stable for the foreseeable.


----------



## will.exe

^^ agreed, i dont think we will see a bust/crash, but more of a plateau at the end of the boom


----------



## LordMandeep

Festival Tower will start sales in September. The Festival tower will be the new home of the Toronto International film festival. 

http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontoskyscraperforumfrm4.showMessage?topicID=5125.topic










157M or 515 feet.
41 floors + massive podium


----------



## Nout

Really want to visit this city! Skyline is already very nice and it will be in the future one of the finest skylines in the world. Go Toronto!


----------



## Dino Domingo

cassius said:


> Yes, we're experiencing a boom. I'd say there's been a boom going on now for about 5 or more years. Part of the reason is that the Toronto area increases in population by just over 100,000 people each year so obviously there needs to be enough development happening to keep up.
> 
> Whereas most cities experience a bust at the end of their boom/bubble, I don't expect to see that happen here. The last cycle we crashed pretty hard and as a result our housing and financial industries are very conservative. It's extremely rare to see a project move to construction without being at least 75% sold. Between that and our consistent population increases the housing market should be fairly stable for the foreseeable.


Wow.... very thorough!


----------



## Martinsizon

I hope they redesing the festival tower, it looks to average. This is a project that should deserve a good architect because it will be seen by a lot by tourists during the Film Festival.


----------



## LordMandeep

i think a good slender 200M tower would be better with a spire on top.


----------



## marblewonder

toronto will be beautiful in the future. too bad its in canada hahaha :lol:


----------



## LordMandeep

However if it were in the US, it would be just another major city. #4 in the country.

However in Canada it will always remain on top no matter what.


----------



## salvius

^ if it were in the US, it wouldn't have been what it has become anyways. It would have probably ended up much like Buffalo (no offence to it).


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

^agreed... if toronto was never in canada montreal would b a much differnty city as well.. just think of what a different country canada would b.


----------



## marblewonder

ToRoNto said:


> ^agreed... if toronto was never in canada montreal would b a much differnty city as well.. just think of what a different country canada would b.


it would be just montreal and vancouver as the major cities of canada. montreal would likely be a huge metropolis by now.


----------



## thryve

marblewonder said:


> toronto will be beautiful in the future. too bad its in canada hahaha :lol:


Ummm Canada is what MAKES Toronto Toronto... you just have no idea what you are talking about... but then again, your soul is way down in NYC.


----------



## LordMandeep

i sooooo agree!


----------



## marblewonder

thryve said:


> Ummm Canada is what MAKES Toronto Toronto... you just have no idea what you are talking about... but then again, your soul is way down in NYC.


haha true


----------



## LordMandeep

montreal would be massive and be lets say like the GTA.

huge and massive with millions of people. However Quebec screwed Montreal over a lot and now it will remain the 2nd big city in Canada however which is French.


----------



## sl64

I believe in the 50's and 60's Montreal city planning was done with the idea that the city was going to hit 8 mil around 2000 in mind. How quickly things change.

Something to keep in mind when you hear population estimates for the future.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

imagine montreal with 8 million.... its weird thinking on how differnt things could've been in canada if toronto never passed montreal in population


----------



## LordMandeep

thats why Montreal will never will like Toronto.


----------



## Dino Domingo

Martinsizon said:


> I hope they redesing the festival tower, it looks to average. This is a project that should deserve a good architect because it will be seen by a lot by tourists during the Film Festival.


I agree.... do I hear _boxy_?


----------



## Jaye101

I really want to hear something good about 1 Bloor East.


----------



## Mike in TO

Well there isn't really anything to report. Kolter is unlikely to move forward with the project. The lot will likely be sold to another developer. Whenever of if that happens it will be an entirely different project.

The renderings that have been posted at various times over the past few years aren't going to be what happens.

Don't expect any action any time soon.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Jaye101 said:


> I really want to hear something good about 1 Bloor East.


Me too. Even if the old plan is canceled, the zoning is in place for a huge tower in a prime location, so I would expect something to hapen there sooner rather than later.


----------



## G_DOG

i think 1be will get built,hoping its another developer and a new design


----------



## AmherstMan

LordMandeep said:


> montreal would be massive and be lets say like the GTA.
> 
> huge and massive with millions of people. However Quebec screwed Montreal over a lot and now it will remain the 2nd big city in Canada however which is French.


You can never trust those estimates.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

^ i think we can ... thers more of a chance calgary will become the biggest city in canada then montreal.. but i think toronto's here to stay


----------



## Skybean

^^Excellent render! I'm disappointed that the height has been chopped down.


----------



## thryve

Toronto timeless/block style *+* Eureka Tower *=* Aura @ College Park 

hehe


----------



## G_DOG

i beleive that rendering is the 75 story proposal.i think that podium floors are double height.i could be wrong ,maybe i will count the floors?


----------



## G_DOG

:nuts: man hard on the eyes^


----------



## thryve

I counted about 66 floors + a design feature on the top worth a few floors, and the podium floors appear to have high ceilings.


----------



## G_DOG

yeah i counted roughly the same^ 65


----------



## wiki

i like all those projects


----------



## thryve

gbelan said:


> yeah i counted roughly the same^ 65


My eyes hurt... do yours? That's a good sign though, when counting floors. It means that the building is tall. Which we like. I think. Right? Yeah.

Long live urbanity.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Damn, if it was only 4 metres taller!!


----------



## thryve

To be honest, height isn't even close to being my main goal for urbanity. Urbanity and height are two different things.

But still, this tower looks to be a pretty exciting project, shall it proceed.


----------



## Northern Lotus

Great render. That corner really need something like this project.
BTW, I am sure M5V is back. I have seen sales ad. in the Star and other papers.


----------



## Jackhammer

Nice ... a good balance of blending and contrasting with the other towers and a much improved base. 

I'm a sucker for height though, couldn't they throw a hockey stick on top to make it 200m.


----------



## ZZ-II

The 'Sauga said:


> "Aura on Yonge Street" aka Residences on College Park III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Storeys
> 197 m, 645 ft.


wonderful tower!!


----------



## SkyBridge

My my what a BEAUTIFUL tower, it almost makes me cry


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Yup, this one is a winner. Good example of the Toronto style with just a bit of a twist.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

gbelan said:


> yeah i counted roughly the same^ 65


ya i counted 65, not including podium


----------



## KGB

Those kinds of polished renderings tend to look much better as renderings...than finished buildings. Not that Spire isn't a decent building, but it had the same problem...unrealistic renderings. 

The facade will never look that "seamless".






KGB


----------



## thryve

^^ unless they dump alot of money into it and go all office-tower-sleek on us


----------



## KGB

Well yea...it is "possible" to build that top with a mirror finish, where the mullions are basically invisable. But how much do you want to bet it will end up with standard windows, frames and mullions?






KGB


----------



## thryve

Well I figured that being part of College Park, it'd be swanked up... but you're probably right.


----------



## thryve

The new "Sapphire Tower"... should be about 65 floors I think:


----------



## thryve

*edit*


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

This thing's gonna be sick.


----------



## Talbot

Nice project, hopefully it does turn out to look somewhat like the rendering.


----------



## globetrekker

thryve said:


> The new "Sapphire Tower"... should be about 65 floors I think:


Sweet!


----------



## Mike in TO

The Correct RBC Centre Height is 42 floors and 182.945m (600.21 feet).


----------



## thryve

So much is missing from this thread...

Murano...









X Condominium...









Crystal Blu...









151 Front Street Office Tower... (not approved, although the existing building on the property is very prominent, and it's a high chance that this tower will be added to the site.)









Telus Tower...


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

I think 151 Front is approved.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

ha in the crystal blue rendor if u look in the backround thats LA not toronto


----------



## Marco Polo

Toronto is really booming!!! Nice to see.


----------



## AM Putra

I don't catch it, what those scratches on 151 Front Street Office Tower?


----------



## Jaye101

Designs in the glass.


----------



## The 'Sauga

The Republic (of Yonge and Eglinton)

http://www.tridel.com/republic/northtoronto3.php

24 and 27 storeys


----------



## ZZ-II

looking good


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

I don't remember Yonge and Eg looking so desolate and peaceful, lol.


----------



## thryve

^^ Funny... same here... last time I checked Yonge and Eglinton was more urban and dense.  :lol:


----------



## Zaki

The 'Sauga said:


> The Republic (of Yonge and Eglinton)
> 
> http://www.tridel.com/republic/northtoronto3.php
> 
> 24 and 27 storeys


Where the hell are they gonna get that much space at yonge at eglinton? Isnt that a dense commercial area?


----------



## LordMandeep

i think its away from an intersections and near a school with a field.


----------



## Jaye101

^^ The school is in the podium.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Wait, the school would still be in use?


----------



## Jaye101

The school currently on site (North Toronto Collegiate Instituite) is being demolished and rebuilt as the podium of these condos.


----------



## nitzomoe

should be an interesting relationship between condo owners and the kids.


----------



## hkric88

*NTC Info*

Hey everyone, check out the Star GTA section today, they have a detialed rundown of NTC project~

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/171445


----------



## Talbot

That's weird but interesting. I have never heard of a school being the ground floor of condo's.


----------



## hkric88

it did not seem to me that the condos would physically be on top of the school, I was under the impression that they would be built accross the sight from the school. If you have seen the render of this project -> http://www.tridel.com/republic/buildings.php <- it is really hard to tell if there is a schol there or not, it is possible.... hmmmm


----------



## hkric88

ON SECOND THOUGHT! if you look closely at the render, at the bottom right, there is a ghosted-out outline of a single story building that matches the profile of your typical school


----------



## Northern Lotus

Yorkville towers approved
Four seasons complex: OMB ruling allows for taller tower than city ok'd

Greg Macdonald
National Post

Saturday, January 20, 2007

The Ontario Municipal Board has approved a $500-million project, including the city's seventh- highest building, to be built in ''the armpit of Yorkville.''

The 50-storey, 195-metre tower will be a part of the Four Seasons hotel-condominium complex on Bay Street, between Scollard Street and Yorkville Avenue.

The complex will also contain a 24-storey residential building. The higher tower will consist of a 20-floor hotel, as well as condo units, for a total of 241 condos and 250 hotel rooms.

The ruling, which allows for a taller tower than that approved by Toronto city council, has been met with some local hostility.

Although a prominent community group reached an agreement with Bay-Yorkville Developments regarding the towers' heights, other organizations are still opposed to the development.

Sheila Latham, director of the Save Yorkville Heritage Association, fears the project could "destroy" Yorkville.

"The way I see it, this new building being approved puts all low-rise buildings in the area under threat," Ms. Latham said.

"It would ruin the area's lowrise charm, sunshine, and its streetscape, which is on a human scale," she said.

Ms. Latham charged that the city and community leaders had been "bought off" by the developers, Bay-Yorkville Developments, citing a $5.2-million donation to the community under Section 37 of the Planning Act. The funding will go to improve the local fire hall, library and the yard at Jesse Ketchum Public School.

"What kind of rules have we got when someone with deep pockets can buy out the opposition?" she said.

The OMB decision, released this month, called the property "one of the largest underutilized properties remaining within the midtown area, an important mixed-use area that includes the high-rise character of the Bay- Bloor-Yonge-Street area."

City council had approved 45- and 35-storey towers. The heights were changed to address controversy over shadows the towers will cast on the Ketchum schoolyard.

The new plans do little to fix this, according to Ms. Latham. "The schoolyard is only going to get half an hour more sunshine a d ay," she said. "This is a terrible precedent and an outrageous building. It sets the stage for more shadowing of public space."

Despite the controversy, local city councillor Kyle Rae is pleased with the decision.

"Most of the neighbourhoods that opposed it were happy to see the tall tower get taller and the shorter tower get shorter. The new plans will reduce the shadow impact across the street," he said.

"We're talking about the armpit of Yorkville. This is a great location for a five-star hotel and is a great opportunity for the revitalization of the east side of Yorkville," he said.

Mr. Rae said his office has already seen retailers' proposals to move into the area because of the Four Seasons project.

"The community was [at the OMB hearing] and they agreed to it. The one group that did oppose it had their day in court."

The project will not only benefit the immediate community but the city as a whole, according to a spokeswoman for Menkes Ltd., the managing partner in Bay- Yorkville Developments.

"The $500-million project will create great economic opportunity, including 1,600 construction jobs," said Mimi Ing.
© National Post 2007


----------



## thryve

*Sapphire Tower:*


----------



## Skybean

I like the shape.


----------



## ZZ-II

wasn't the original plan for the sapphire tower a supertall?


----------



## neilio

ZZ-II said:


> wasn't the original plan for the sapphire tower a supertall?


originaly, it tallest proposal was 342m..but thats long dead. the new proposal is around 196m


----------



## will.exe

They killed it! I loved that original design - it looked like The Daily Planet building. 

Pardon if I'm misinformed but why was the original design rejected?


----------



## Jackhammer

will.exe said:


> They killed it! I loved that original design - it looked like The Daily Planet building.
> 
> Pardon if I'm misinformed but why was the original design rejected?


Shadow issues over Nathan Phillips Square.


----------



## willy789

OMG, both versions; old or new are both amazing.

personally i prefer the origianal because of the height and how much it would benifit the Toronto skyline, but the new version i just as good.

any idea on when construction is to begin?


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

i like the new version better than the old because i think the old version would have dated really quick and the new design is still unique but in a less in your face way


----------



## jeicow

It's a miracle if this thing ever actually gets off the ground. The is the fourth or fifth design for a tower at that site by Harry Stinston and (correct me if I'm wrong) but only one of the towers ever made it into sales. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a new tower get built at the site, but the two story "family townhouse" for $600,000+ seems like a hard sell, especially when most of the condos being sold in downtown are empty nesters, singles and young couples. Oh well, I'm hoping but not expecting much.


----------



## dougbennion

I'm interested in one of those 'vertical' townhouses. I'm a baby-boomer, and ready to move into a condo from a large house. Most of the tens of thousands of units that have been built the past few years are small one and two bedroom layouts that are simply too claustrophobic, after you have lived in larger homes for 30 years. I think there is a market, and it will increase in size over the years.


----------



## Marcanadian

151 Front Street West


----------



## Dino Domingo

WOW!!


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

That building is awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## The 'Sauga

1481, 1491, 1501 Yonge St. 25 & 27 Heath St. E. & 30 Alvin Ave. (Yonge-St. Clair Area)

14 Storey (mixed commercial-residential)
39 Storey - 127 m (residential)
32 Storey (residential)

http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2007/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-2367.pdf


----------



## The 'Sauga

Burano Condominiums

www.buranocondos.com


----------



## sudburyboy

My dear lord... 44 new 400ft+ buildings on the slate :cheers:
25 of wich are over 500ft thats beyond insane,


----------



## Canuck

http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontoskyscraperforumfrm4.showMessage?topicID=5420.topic

The #'s I have are:

Built: 41 above 400 ft. (14 of those above 500 ft.)
Under Construction: 9 (2)
Demolition/Site Prep/Excavation: 12 (7)
In Sales: 5 (4)
Approved: 3 (3)
Proposed: 16 (8)
Rejected (but appealing) 1 (1)
Office Tower Proposals: 2 (2)
Visions: Upwards of 3, heights unknown

By my count the city has 51 projects in the pipeline (pipeline defined as everything not listed under "built") above 400 ft., and at least 27 of those are above 500 ft.


----------



## G_DOG

at 214m she's a beaut.


----------



## elliot




----------



## Filip

Sick!


----------



## G_DOG

good work elliot .but where is currently under constuction festival tower?or did leave that out to test us.


----------



## elliot

^^ no idea what you are talking about. ;-)


----------



## G_DOG

elliot said:


> ^^ no idea what you are talking about. ;-)


yeah , i should've asked maldive he's the tricky one.:nuts: 




btw is that 45 bay or am i seeing things again.


----------



## muchunfeng

amazing and striking


----------



## sudburyboy

Wow, thats different, talk about density..


----------



## sudburyboy

Waterloo_Guy said:


> That ******** is awesome. Can't wait.



why is every normal word in there ******* ed out


----------



## sudburyboy

Canuck said:


> http://p083.ezboard.com/ftorontoskyscraperforumfrm4.showMessage?topicID=5420.topic
> 
> The #'s I have are:
> 
> Built: 41 above 400 ft. (14 of those above 500 ft.)
> Under Construction: 9 (2)
> Demolition/Site Prep/Excavation: 12 (7)
> In Sales: 5 (4)
> Approved: 3 (3)
> Proposed: 16 (8)
> Rejected (but appealing) 1 (1)
> Office Tower Proposals: 2 (2)
> Visions: Upwards of 3, heights unknown
> 
> By my count the city has 51 projects in the pipeline (pipeline defined as everything not listed under "built") above 400 ft., and at least 27 of those are above 500 ft.


i love being corrected when the #'s are higher than mine


----------



## isaidso

Yes, good work elliot...the Shangri-La ad circulating in Toronto newspapers is the best skyline vantage point I've seen of Toronto after the traditional one from Centre Island. It's the perfect starting point to represent the new skyline circa 2010.

gbellan: festival tower is the one in front of the Rogers Centre

Aura is the best example of what Toronto needs more of: bold and aggressive. The timid mentality that pervades in Canada is keeping Toronto from taking it's rightful place in the world. Bold aggressive architecture is a needed tonic to counter it.

Bay-Adelaide is a disappointment. One of the last vacant lots in the financial district and they put up a mid sized stump. The CBD doesn't have too many areas it can expand to since it is surrounded by 'protected' areas. This is one site that begs supersized. 1200 feet minimum. It's no surprise that Brookfield is behind this development. They are the poster child for lack of ambition and vision. Look what they did with Noranda-Falconbridge!!! Nothing!!!

Trump is great except for how it is finished at the top. It needs to make a more pronounced statement. Sandwiched between the 2 tallest buildings in Canada, it really needs to be 100 feet taller than it's neighbours with perhaps 2 massive circular (diameter 15 feet) poles extending another 200 feet above the roof height. The anti-climatic little 'hat' they put on top of the building is a major let down.

Uptown is fab, as is Ritz-Carlton. Four Seasons needs to be more glamourous. Toronto is, after all, the global headquarters of this firm. 

1 Bloor East needs to be more imposing. This is the busiest intersection in the country. Bold, commercial, to reflect the aspirations of Torontonians.

151 Front East: the tower is great, but the lower Front Street facade is boring crap. It's almost like it is an after thought after doing such a great job thinking through the tower.


----------



## LordMandeep

they really can't do much about the facade of 151 front...


----------



## G_DOG

1 bloor new rendering


----------



## Marcanadian

I don't understand how an 80 storey building can only be 675 ft, but it is an amazing design. MUCH better than the last one IMO.


----------



## neilio

Marcanadian said:


> I don't understand how an 80 storey building can only be 675 ft, but it is an amazing design. MUCH better than the last one IMO.


it cant...and im willing to bet this building will end up taller then this 675 ft mark thats running around.


----------



## Skybean

The rendering makes it look at least 800 ft. The announced height disappoints me. Also, the podium seems to be much less substantial than the previous render. Hopefully some redesign will be done before anything becomes finalized.


----------



## G_DOG

i think they just said that its the same height as the original (205m)so it doesnt grab nimbys and negative media attention and gets moved along quickly.this project has a huge trickle down effect to the city on many levels
and would move toronto up on the world class ladder.


----------



## elliot

It's already been noted many places that 675' is the top of the last occupied floor. So the tower is at least 750'... subject to the the inevitable streeeetch that happens in T-Dot.


----------



## Tallinn to Toronto 4

Is 1 Bloor East in there?


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


>


1 Bloor East is not in this picture. I imagine this pic is taken from high atop the Four Seasons Hotel on Bloor and Avenue Road, looking south. 1 Bloor East and the new Four Seasons Hotel Tower are both out of range.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

If Bloor east were the same size as Scotia I'd be so happy. Sophisticated design. However, i can't believe they're putting 80 story 223 metre tower in the heart of midtown. What a joke! There building stuff twice the size in freakin Nashville. I am so ashamed of this country. That sort of height of building should be going up in a small town like Ottawa for godsakes!!


----------



## isaidso

I agree that there is an illogical and unwarranted aversion to height at the Ontario Municipal Board when it comes to Toronto. Bloor and Yonge needed scale, and 1 Bloor East falls a bit short. 300+ metres would be more suitable to anchor this intersection. Some would say the most important intersection in the country.

This aside, my primary concern is the quality and design of the building. The latest render is a big disappointment relative to the one produced prior. Hopefully, this building will go through another think-through. At present, it looks like an entirely uninspiring residential block. This is an important site, it should get an iconic building.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, great pic. hopefully toronto will really look like that in the near future


----------



## isaidso

:gossip:

Looks like it will, all of these additions depicted in the pic are approved, half of them are already under construction.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

*223 metres. This is a complete waste of space on such a significant corner. I'll be hibernating till we get another 300m+!!*hno:


----------



## elliot

^^good news.


----------



## isaidso

Does anyone have any news on the AURA tower that was proposed for that parking lot south of College Park? The last I heard was that the OMB turned it down, and another proposal was being submitted.

AURA was the best of all of Toronto's proposed/approved developments. It was exactly the type of building Toronto needed. Bold, powerful, exciting, stylish yet still maintaining sophistication, and the timeless conservatism Toronto is known for.


----------



## Marcanadian

Some renders of Clear Spirit Living


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I'm lovin the off-centre balconies, very innovative imo.


----------



## nitzomoe

hopefully the tilt stays.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm loving those renderings, and that is exactly the shot in the arm that the Distillery District needs. It needs to be packed full of people like it deserves. Are the buildings actually tilted?!??



elliot said:


> ^^good news.


LOL!


----------



## Ithaqua

CrazyCanuck said:


> I'm lovin the off-centre balconies, very innovative imo.


I like the idea to.


----------



## Mahratta

Dr.VitO said:


> what about sacramento???? sacramento kicks ass :bash:


Oh yes, it does! It owns Toronto anyday!

The 3 building skyline kicks Torontos 2000 tower skyline anyday!:lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl:

anyway, add the new Bloor tower!


----------



## The 'Sauga

Metrogate


----------



## nitzomoe

definitely a great improvement over the current developments in the kennedy/sheppard area.


----------



## tkip

*Clear Spirit renders....*

Just a quick note.The renders posted lately of Clear Spirit are not the one(s) appearing in the latest issue of the Condo Guide. Its the one with the *hump*. Big *sigh*


----------



## isaidso

valantino said:


> It's simply not possible to shift them underground. Eventually, they will be built overtop like in other cities.


We aren't living in 18th century Papua-New Guinea. China can build the Three Gorges Dam and you think Canada isn't capable of burying some tracks? Not possible and not willing are two different things.


----------



## alexs

isaidso said:


> We aren't living in 18th century Papua-New Guinea. China can build the Three Gorges Dam and you think Canada isn't capable of burying some tracks? Not possible and not willing are two different things.


Yes, we are living in century Papua-New Guinea budget-wise. We cannot even build a normal subway because it costs too much; and Sheppard subway could not be extended past 404 - it is too deep to dig under the highway


----------



## isaidso

^^Like I said, there isn't the will. We would rather finance other things and not raise taxes. It will take something monumental like a Summer Olympics bid win to make large infrastructure investments like this. Just look at Vancouver. Hosting the world is what is making the multi-billion dollar upgrades happen. 

When people suddenly get the will to do something, they find the money. It's hardly ever about 'can not'. It's almost always about 'will not'. Too deep to dig under the highway? We dig mines kilometres deep. We had the technology to do that probably 100 years ago. Only a grade schooler is so gullible to believe excuses like that. When politicians or business people say silly things like that, it just pisses people off because we all know it's not the real reason. Do they think they are talking to toddlers?



filcan said:


> You've got some very high aspirations for this area. Another idea, make the Gardiner a ground-level highway with trees going along the centre of it to make it look more like an avenue. Then roads like Spadina would go underneath the highway, then pedestrian overpasses would go above both the highway and roads so that at some points all three different levels can cross each other. Try implementing that idea to your upcoming model if you can
> 
> 
> i don't understand how other cities build overtop their rail lines...wouldn't that create a hill terrain?


I have high aspirations for Toronto, in general. The Gardiner idea is an interesting proposition, but in the end it is a compromise. I'm not in favour of any street level highways downtown. The Gardiner should be buried. Above it should resemble Bloor where city blocks have stop signs or traffic lights around every 100 metres. 

I think I will try modeling a re-developed rail line district. Regarding your last comment. Cities simply live with the hill terrain because they don't want to spend the money to fix poor urban planning decisions made in the past. It's a compromise. Cities that bite the bullet and spend the money solve the issue once and for all. Boston saw the wisdom in that. It was an investment in their city's future. We need to start thinking long term instead of band aid solutions.


----------



## Coral Builder

More photos please, its Spring, bright and sunny, time for a recap and progress report. I've also seen a rash of new developments that should be added to this column. Cheers


----------



## isaidso

This is the Bay-Adelaide Centre going up in the CBD. It will be 218 metres tall. The reconstruction of the historical facade on one corner of this office tower is taking shape.

In this small area there are plans for 3 more towers. One of which, the 281 metre Trump Tower has started construction already. It is being built on that miniscule little plot across the street where you can see the green billboard. (Second pic.) It's quite amazing to think that the 281 metre Trump will be rather hard to see when it is finished. It will be boxed in on all sides by buildings taller, or nearly as tall as it.

Here's Bay-Adelaide and the progress thus far:
Posted by Jackhammer:









Some photos from the Bay Adelaide Centre website.










Wide shot:










There are in the neighbourhood of 30 major towers going up, so perhaps, I'll introduce another building to be built on an incredibly small plot of land. This is Daniel Libeskind's L Tower. It is 57 storey's and will be one of the few towers to be built east of the CBD. Groundbreaking is this spring. First the plot:

Posted by gbelan:








The tower:
Posted by 3Dementia:


----------



## novaguy

You mentioned an historic facade,what is historic about it?To me a historical building is where something of importance happen,such as a battle.


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for the update of Bay Adelaide, will have a great impact in the skyline


----------



## isaidso

^^No problem. I bladed by it today and it's already quite imposing. You have to go all the way back to 1991 when BCE Place went up since Toronto got an office tower of this scale. The biggest impact will obviously be from the east and west. 



novaguy said:


> You mentioned an historic facade,what is historic about it?To me a historical building is where something of importance happen,such as a battle.


Perhaps, you should check the definition of historical. It is much broader than the extremely narrow meaning you have attached to the word.


----------



## elliot

There's a least a dozen new big projects that haven't even been mentioned here... once I get organized I'll try to help Caltrane out a bit with info. 

Slowdown? Toronto is going in the opposite direction.


----------



## isaidso

The Union (Telus) Tower going up in Lower Toronto is now above street level. The Air Canada Centre is next door while across the street, the 2 towers of Maple Leaf Square are also under construction. First an aerial shot of the 2 sites:









Taken by: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Then Telus:



thryve said:


>





CanadianNational said:


> April 24, 2008



Maple Leaf Square:


Martinsizon said:


>





JackhammerTO said:


>





croman said:


>





CanadianNational said:


> April 24, 2008


The view looking the other way towards the Skydome (Rogers Centre):



CanadianNational said:


> The unexpected beginnings of a Bremner Streetwall......


I might add that 3 towers have been proposed on the next lot down from Maple Leaf Square. One is an office tower (31 floors), the other 2 are condo towers (55 & 65 floors). This entire area will have gone from a massive undeveloped tract of land to a wall of towers in just 5 years.


----------



## isaidso

Here's another 3 towers under construction in a different part of town. This is just west of the CBD. At the top, where University Avenue widens is the Shangri-La. Near the bottom is the RBC Centre. Right next door, to the left is the Ritz-Carlton.










from svoisen at www.flickr.com


----------



## HD

is toronto currently having a boom?


----------



## ZZ-II

think so


----------



## isaidso

There are about 30 major towers going up or about to go up. Here's a good summary. The black towers are the ones under construction or approved. The Shangri-La, RBC, and Ritz are the 3 black towers shown hugging the shaft of the CN Tower. RBC actually looks more grey than black in this depiction. Bay-Adelaide and Trump are barely visible because they are behind the main bank tower cluster. 

Maple Leaf Square and Union Telus in Lower Toronto are south of the Royal York Hotel. The 3 other towers proposed directly west of them is not shown here. 



Elkhanan1 said:


>


----------



## HD

^^ wow


----------



## yyzer

here's another new condo on the way, "FashionHouse", at 560 King St. W..only a midrise, but quite stylish, imo...


----------



## Coral Builder

That is a cool looking building..


----------



## ZZ-II

still can't believe how wonderful the skyline of toronto will be in the near future....especially downtown


----------



## yyzer

here's the first proper render for the upcoming 3 tower project at 16 York St. in Toronto, as posted by cruzin4u at urbantoronto...

Project is called - *Ice Condos *at York Centre.

2 High-rise condos at 65 and 55 stories. 1 31 storey 800,000 sq ft office building. Design by Peter Clewes. LEED certified. Designed in a Scandinavian Designed theme with perhaps the largest green roof ever developed in Toronto.


----------



## Marcanadian

That area is absolutely insane. It's been completely transformed in the last 5 years. These towers look incredibly sexy.


----------



## novaguy

Isaidso,sorry it took so long to reply,educate me!What is the difference between an historic and a heritage property?Next time don't reply back to me like I'm stupid.


----------



## Coral Builder

OK. I take it back, those are the coolest looking towers propsed in the downtown core of Toronto..


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

These are still proposed? My god.


----------



## isaidso

novaguy said:


> Isaidso,sorry it took so long to reply,educate me!What is the difference between an historic and a heritage property?Next time don't reply back to me like I'm stupid.


I didn't talk to you like you were stupid. You said that you thought historical meant that something important happened, like a battle occurred there. The meaning of historical is much broader than that, so I suggested that you check the definition of the word historical. That's not stupidity, that's ignorance. There is nothing wrong with not knowing. Stupidity is getting embarrassed and defensive when someone tries to point you in the right direction. 

Difference between historical and heritage? No thanks. You're on your own this time. It's not the lengthy delay in your reply that requires an apology.

**********************************


yyzer said:


> here's the first proper render for the upcoming 3 tower project at 16 York St.
> 
> Project is called - *Ice Condos *at York Centre




The renders look great, but as others have mentioned, the zoning of this area should not be ignored. This is supposed to be where our CBD expands to. First Maple Leaf Square was permitted, now this. If the city keeps this up by allowing condo towers here, where will the office towers go when demand dictates more towers built? This is the last adjacent available land since the CBD is hemmed in on all sides by areas where buildings are of historical significance. They aren't going to be bulldozed. Besides 'Lower Toronto', the CBD is practically out of space already. That is why it was set aside for office towers. Allowing most of this land to be developed for condos isn't good long term planning and ignores what it has been intentionally zoned for.



vancouverite/to'er said:


> Check out lower Toronto with 16 York proposal. Somthing to consider:


----------



## isaidso

Here's an image of Shangri-La I came across. It's currently under construction:









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/2529437065_978331b21d_b.jpg


----------



## yyzer

Emerald Park Condos, which is apparently going into sales July 10...location is Yonge & Sheppard, North York, and builder is Bazis International...


----------



## iliamo

The area around Emerald Park isn't actually that empty? is it?


----------



## Cojapo

Wow! I like those towers. Nice design!


----------



## Marcanadian

Some other new projects.

*Market Wharf - 18 Lower Jarvis*




















*355 King St W & 119 Blue Jays Way* 





























*21-31 Widmer St *






































Powerpoint images from Project End at UrbanToronto.


----------



## filcan

*@355 King St W & 119 Blue Jays Way*

Great proposals ...what are the proposed heights of these two towers?


----------



## G_DOG

filcan said:


> Great proposals ...what are the proposed heights of these two towers?


355 king is 581 feet and 21 widmer is 454 ft info came out on several others today.


----------



## filcan

Thanks for the info. Looking forward to hearing about more upcoming projects.


----------



## BTTO

Its really amazing how much is under construction in Toronto.. it'll truly be amazing to see what it will be like in the next 10 years!


----------



## Skybean

iliamo said:


> The area around Emerald Park isn't actually that empty? is it?


----------



## yyzer

pano by lxmoss over at urbantoronto.ca.....


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

I heard on UT they're planning to demolish Cumberland Terrace to make way for a couple 400 footers with a fairly big podium. I personally would like to see a 700 footer and 100 footer instead. There's no final rendering as it's unclear who the developer actually is. Don't expect any ground breaking until late 2009.


----------



## yyzer

some renders for 300 Front St.W., a new 52 storey, 156 meter condo project by Tridel which is going into sales....1st pic by archivist at urbantoronto.ca, all the rest by TridelWebMaster at urbantoronto.ca....


----------



## Looking/Up

Wow... could I rent a space in that lobby?


----------



## isaidso

This needs a bit of an up date. The list is for 400 ft + towers. There are 25 under construction or undergoing site preparation, another 10 in sales or pre-sales, 3 approved, and a further 24 proposals. That's 61 in total. 


Under Construction
1) Bay-Adelaide Centre West Tower [Bay-Adelaide Centre] - 715 ft. 51 floors
2) Ritz Carlton Hotel [Simcoe Place] - 684 ft. 53 floors
3) Maple Leaf Square Tower I [Maple Leaf Square] - 610 ft. 54 floors
4) RBC Centre [Simcoe Place] - 600 ft. 42 floors 
5) Maple Leaf Square Tower II [Maple Leaf Square] - 571 ft. 50 floors
6) *Absolute World South [Absolute Condominiums] - 548 ft. 56 floors
7) Festival Tower - 541 ft. 42 floors
8) Quantum North Tower [Minto Midtown] - 525 ft. 52 floors
9) Pinnacle - Success Tower [Pinnacle Centre] - 516 ft. 50 floors
10) *Absolute World North [Absolute Condominiums] - 495 ft. 50 floors
11) Murano South Tower [The Murano] - 461 ft. 43 floors
12) College Park Tower II [RoCP] - 458 ft. 46 floors
13) Casa - 453 ft. 46 floors
14) Montage [CityPlace] - 449 ft. 47 floors
15) Union Tower - 446 ft. (not including spire) 30 floors
16) Pinnacle - Southwest Tower [Pinnacle Centre] - 443 ft. 45 floors
17) Verve - 422 ft. 39 floors
18) Luna Vista [CityPlace] - 413 ft. 38 floors

Building Sites Undergoing Demolition/Site Prep/Excavation
1) Trump International - 924 ft. 60 floors
2) 1 Bloor East - 904 ft. 76 floors
3) Shangri-La - 704 ft. 65 floors
4) Four Seasons Hotel [Four Seasons] - Approx 686 ft. 55 floors
5) The Uptown Residences - 518 ft. 48 floors
6) X Condominiums - 448 ft. 44 floors
7) Star Tower - HEIGHT NEEDED - 44 Floors

Sales
1) Aura [RoCP] - 804 ft. 75 floors
2) The L Tower [Hummingbird Centre] - 673 ft. 57 floors
3) Burano [The Murano] - 518 ft. 48 floors
4) Couture - HEIGHT NEEDED - 44 floors
5) Clear Spirit Living - Tower II [Clear Spirit Living] - 433 ft. 40 floors
6) Solaris [MetroGate] - HEIGHT NEEDED - 40 floors
7) Solaris II [MetroGate] - HEIGHT NEEDED - 40 floors

Pre-Sales
1) Clear Spirit Living - Tower I [Clear Spirit Living] - 509 ft. 48 floors
2) Market Wharf - 477 ft. 46 floors
3) Emerald Park Condos - HEIGHT NEEDED

Approved Proposals
1) Signature Tower [CityPlace] - 714 ft. 69 floors
2) 50 St. Joseph Street Tower I [St. Mike's Parking Lot] - 604 ft. 55 floors
3) 50 St. Joseph Street Tower II [St. Mike's Parking Lot] - 505 ft. 45 floors

Proposals Not Yet Approved
1) 21 Avenue Road Tower I [21 Avenue Road] - 737 ft. 61 floors
2) 16 York Street Tower I [16 York Street] - 711 ft. 65 floors
3) 21 Avenue Road Tower II [21 Avenue Road] - 616 ft. 51 floors
4) 16 York Street Tower II [16 York Street] - 610 ft. 55 floors
5) Richmond-Adelaide Centre [Richmond-Adelaide Centre] - 600 ft. 48 floors
6) Skyline International Development Project - HEIGHT NEEDED - 55 floors
7) *Mississauga City Centre Project - HEIGHT NEEDED - ~45 Floors
8) Hullmark Centre - 538 ft. 45 floors
9) 300 Front Street West - 512 ft. 52 floors
10) 351-369 Lake Shore East - 492 ft. 50 floors
11) 21-31 Widmer - 480 ft. 44 floors
12) *Parkside Village Phase I [Parkside Village] - 478 ft. 45 floors
13) Pinnacle - 459 ft. 42 floors
14) 580 Jarvis - HEIGHT NEEDED - 44 floors
15) 426 University - HEIGHT NEEDED - 42 floors
16) Gibson Square Tower I [Gibson Square] - 410 ft. 45 floors
17) Gibson Square Tower II [Gibson Square] - 410 ft. 45 floors

Stale Proposals
1) 40 Wellesley - 533 ft. 44 floors
2) Two City Hall [One City Hall Condominiums] - 522 ft. 50 floors

Proposed Office Towers
1) 45 Bay Street - HEIGHT NEEDED - ~50 floors
2) Bay-Adelaide Centre East Tower [Bay-Adelaide Centre] - 643 ft. 45 floors
3) 20 York Street/151 Front Street/7 Station Street - 576 ft. 36 floors
4) 16 York Street Tower III [16 York Street] - 515 ft. 31 floors
5) 18 York - HEIGHT NEEDED - 26 floors

Courtesy of Canuck at UrbanToronto. http://www.urbantoronto.ca/showthread.php?t=8129


----------



## yyzer

*18 York*

Well, it's not the tallest new building in Toronto (only 26 storeys), but in today's environment, a welcome new office tower..(formerly listed as proposed in isaidso's list above)

*PricewaterhouseCoopers leases 280,000 square feet to launch bcIMC’s sustainable office development at 18 York Street in Toronto*


TORONTO, August 7, 2008 – British Columbia Investment Management
Corporation (bcIMC) today announced that PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) has signed a long-term lease for approximately 280,000 square feet of office space at 18 York Street, kicking-off bcIMC’s first targeted LEED® Gold development in downtown Toronto.
Designed by the award-winning firm, KPMB Architects, 18 York will total 650,000 square feet and rise 26-storeys on the north-west corner of York Street and Bremner Boulevard. This is an emerging area directly south of Toronto’s financial core and one block from Union Station. The building will be developed and managed by GWL Realty Advisors Inc. acting on behalf of bcIMC.

Targeting a Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) Gold
standard, as specified by the Canada Green Building Council, 18 York will
feature state-of-the-art operating and life safety systems including: rain water collection system, Enwave’s deep lake central cooling supplemented by a thermal storage system, 18” raised floor, and enhanced indoor air quality. 

The building’s advanced systems are designed to provide tenants with meaningful operating savings through the efficient use of energy and office space flexibility.

“We are delighted that PwC will anchor our next development in Toronto,”
commented Gwen-Ann Chittenden, spokesperson for bcIMC. “With this project, bcIMC and PwC are helping to advance sustainable office developments that are designed to benefit tenants, employees, and the environment.”

PwC will move its national headquarters and downtown Toronto locations to the new state-of-the-art building beginning the fall of 2011.

David Forster, PwC’s Greater Toronto Area Managing Partner, noted that, “18
York appealed due to its location, access to public transit, and leading green
design features, all of which support PwC’s environmental objectives. Our aim is to create a truly unique PwC work space that meets the diverse and long-term needs of the firm, both for our people and our business. A big part of meeting that objective will be to engage a significant number of our staff for their ideas and feedback on a range of design options.”
Construction on the site will commence this fall and is scheduled for completion in the fall of 2011. Additional information on Toronto’s newest development can be found at www.18york.com


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

Theatre Park


----------



## Elkhanan1

Dale said:


> Thanks, guys. So, I take it that the second shed is simply a component of the overall project ?


Yep. The shed makeover is a prominent but relatively small part of Union Station's overall billion-dollar transformation/revitalization.


----------



## linum

Aashiq said:


> Best city in the world


WOW that's a big call ...


----------



## isaidso

linum said:


> WOW that's a big call ...


I consider Toronto the best too, it's why I moved here. If I didn't, I'd go back to London.


----------



## linum

isaidso said:


> I consider Toronto the best too, it's why I moved here. If I didn't, I'd go back to London.


London (UK) or London (Ontario)


----------



## Elkhanan1

Redevelopment of Toronto's East Bayfront:


----------



## isaidso

linum said:


> London (UK) or London (Ontario)


Originally, I'm from London, UK.


----------



## koolio

I thought you grew up in Halifax.


----------



## isaidso

koolio said:


> I thought you grew up in Halifax.


You do know what 'originally' means right?


----------



## hkskyline

*Controversial waterfront site sold to developers*
Toronto Star
November 03, 2010



















More than a decade ago, developer Alfredo Romano opposed construction of a mammoth Home Depot store on the Toronto waterfront.

He had company. In 1999, Home Depot’s decision to build the big-box outlet drew strong opposition from politicians and residents.

“I wasn’t opposed to putting retail in the area, but it was the size that was the issue,” Romano said in an interview.

“What most people didn’t want to see was a big box.”

The high-profile developer at Castlepoint Realty Partners confirmed to the Star Tuesday that he has purchased the Home Depot lands along with two other developers, Cityzen Development Group and New York-based Continental Ventures.

And he’s not ruling out putting a Home Depot in the area — if it’s the right size.

“If it fits the sensibility of the area and works within an urban setting, that would be a possibility,” said Romano, noting that big-box retailers such as Canadian Tire already have smaller locations downtown such as the one at the Eaton Centre.

The site at the southwest corner of Cherry St. and Lake Shore Blvd. E. was home to Tent City, a shantytown built by homeless squatters who were evicted by Home Depot in 2002.

The developers closed the deal Oct. 29. The price is undisclosed.

The 5.54 hectare site is important to the fortunes of the waterfront not just in location, but also because of the scale: It was rezoned this year for 2.4 million square feet, which makes it larger than the 2-million-square-foot Pan Am athletes village project in the West Don Lands.

“We are very excited to come to Toronto,” said Jane Gol, president of Continental Ventures.

“There is a lot of synergy with arts and film, and there is incredible potential in waterfront development,” she said from New York.

“We already do a lot of work with waterfront in our city and we believe this is where people want to live.”

Gol, a former commissioner on New York City’s planning commission, has had significant experience in redeveloping and nurturing underdeveloped areas in urban centres. This is her first foray outside the United States.

“Other developers would come back and tell me that I should go see what’s happening in Toronto, that this would fit the type of long-term development that we do, and they were right, we love the city,” said Gol.

Romano said the project will likely be a mixed-use development of retail, condominium, hotel and office space.

“We are still in the planning stages, and we are assembling a team, but it will be something we can be proud of — we want to lead with outstanding design,” said Sam Crignano, president of Cityzen.

Crignano said the developers were in talks with Home Depot for the past year before the deal was struck. “Home Depot isn’t in the development business, so it was really a win-win for all sides,” said Romano.

Home Depot had owned the land for more than a decade. Despite public opposition to the 113,000-square-foot store, it took its fight to the Ontario Municipal Board, where it was turned down.

The controversy was not unlike the recent fight over the building of an ice rink in the portlands, dubbed “Home Depot 2010” by some critics, a clash over suburban and urban values.

As first revealed in the Star earlier this year, noted urban designer Ken Greenberg quit over the proposal which ignited debate over the fate of the portlands.

A revised vision of the rink was finally approved by Toronto City Council in August.

However, mayor-elect Rob Ford was one of the councillors who voted against the $88 million building, so it is by no means a sure thing.

The developers estimate it will take at least two or three years before a shovel hits the ground, and the project will take about a decade to build.

“We are all very patient developers and we want to see it done right,” said Gol.

The sale of the Home Depot site means that development along the Toronto waterfront is now at full throttle.

Waterfront Toronto also has another project in the East Bayfront district, four hectares of land south of Queens Quay Blvd., between Lower Sherbourne and Parliament Sts.

The plan, developed by Hines, a global real estate firm, was approved by council in August and calls for 1,700 condos and space for 2,400 jobs.

Romano’s company is the largest private owner of land in the Toronto waterfront area.

A related company in the Castlepoint group already owns two hectares adjoining the Home Depot site. And Castlepoint is a part owner in the neighbouring Pinewood Studios.

The developers are known for their bold design statements, including teaming with Cityzen and Fernbrook Homes to develop the L Tower, designed by star architect Daniel Libeskind on Front St.

Cityzen is a partner with Fernbrook on the Peter Clewes-designed Pier 27 waterfront condominium development at the foot of Yonge St.


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/editorials/article/886874--toronto-scene-waterfront-is-on-a-roll
*Waterfront is on a roll *
6 November 2010
The Toronto Star

When Torontonians consider the city's waterfront, many of us still cling to an outdated view that nothing much is happening there.

In fact, large tracts along Toronto's once moribund shoreline have become hives of activity. Buildings are rising up; new parks have recently been opened, with more are on the way; and in the West Don Lands, site of the future Pan Am Games athletes' village, construction has started on the area's first affordable housing complex.

"We've passed the tipping point," says Waterfront Toronto CEO John Campbell. "So much is happening, and the momentum is only going to increase."

The latest indicator of movement is news that a strategic plot of long-neglected land has been purchased by developers from Toronto and New York. They intend to create a mixed-use complex of stores, condominiums, office space and a hotel at the southwest corner of Cherry St. and Lake Shore Blvd., an area formerly the site of a prominent "tent city" for the homeless. Plans remain in the early stages, but one would hope the development will include a significant number of affordable housing units.

Just to the west, Corus Entertainment has opened a new headquarters building, bringing 1,100 jobs to the waterfront. Sugar Beach offers a playful escape from the city. Sherbourne Common, featuring a new "urban river," is close to being complete. And work is well underway on a new George Brown College campus.

Even along the city's central shoreline, an area long criticized for wall-to-wall condo development, Waterfront Toronto has created interesting new public spaces through boardwalk extensions and eye-catching features such as the undulating wave decks at the foot of Simcoe, Spadina and Rees streets.

Yes, much remains to be done. But progress is being made, and that is something to celebrate.


----------



## urban 2.0

I was talking to a friend and what I said the cool thing about Toronto is we're developing districts that you never leave ... and no need to ... they have everything you want. 

You can now live King west and have no reason to ever go to Yonge Bloor, etc.


----------



## isaidso

urban 2.0 said:


> I was talking to a friend and what I said the cool thing about Toronto is we're developing districts that you never leave ... and no need to ... they have everything you want.
> 
> You can now live King west and have no reason to ever go to Yonge Bloor, etc.


It's not anywhere close to being at that point yet. I live in King West and always head downtown when I have a few hours to kill. It's next to impossible to get any of my friends to visit me out here even though it's just a 30-40 minute TTC ride. Even if I were further east close to Spadina it would be difficult to get them to venture my way.

I don't blame them: there's nothing to do out here. King West, Roncesvalles, Danforth, West Queen West, the Annex: perhaps in 30 years they will *start to* compete with downtown. They don't even have department stores. You need more than a little bit of high street shopping. 

Where are the galleries, museums, packed streets, subway stops, office workers, bistros, colleges, public squares, sports, or big attractions out in these places? Am I supposed to hang out at a coffee shop every day? :sleepy:


----------



## hkskyline

*Hume: Tower renewal a tall order for Toronto*
November 08, 2010
Toronto Star
Christopher Hume

Just when things were finally starting to look up for Toronto’s apartment towers, along comes mayor-elect Rob Ford to knock them back down.

Concrete-slab towers built between the 1950s and 1980s have been a growing issue in recent years because they offer poor quality of life, are often physically isolated and waste huge amounts of energy.

In 2008, the city published a ground-breaking study called The Mayor’s Tower Renewal Opportunities Book. It set out in some detail how the city’s ubiquitous highrise apartment buildings could be rehabilitated to meet contemporary environmental and social standards. Given that Toronto has almost 1,200 such structures, that was good news.

Then last Friday,Nick Kouvalis, Ford’s deputy campaign manager and now his chief of staff, decided it was a good time to weigh in on the program. At a campaign post-mortem, the voluble Kouvalis let it drop that as far as he and his boss are concerned, Tower Renewal is just another lefty program that Toronto cannot afford.

“I was getting briefed yesterday,” Kouvalis said, “and … I was like … the Tower Renewal Program — what is that? We’re subsidizing (installation of low-flow) toilets … Guys, you know that stuff’s gotta stop. The priority is the taxpayer, to stop the gravy train, and that’s what we’re going to do.”

Apart from his appalling ignorance, Kouvalis’ words indicate the new regime’s hostility to anything that might be the least bit progressive or intelligent.

Fortunately, the province is now interested in the program, and a second report addressing highrise apartments throughout the entire Greater Golden Horseshoe is expected later this month.

An estimated million people live in such towers, representing 13 percent of all households in the region.

The original Tower Renewal study examined various ways to rehabilitate buildings designed and constructed at a time when modernism reigned supreme and no one thought twice about energy efficiency — or the inhabitants, for that matter.

Since then, however, architecture and planning have moved beyond such a limited perspective. More important, perhaps, the cost of energy has increased to the point where it cannot be ignored. At the same time, global warming has become the most pressing crisis of our times.

Though there was initial talk of four pilot projects, nothing has materialized. Because most of these towers are privately owned, some resistance is expected. On the other hand, post-renewal energy costs would be a fraction of what they are now.

“If it’s not Rob Ford’s top priority, it’s not that big of a deal,” insists architect and report co-author Graeme Stewart. “I don’t think it will suddenly disappear. It’s something that’s already embedded in the city and, in a way, decoupled from the mayor’s office. The amount of interest that the province has, in some ways, trumps the city.”

As Stewart also points out, though Ford could stall the funding, too much work has been done to make killing the program practical. Besides, there’s considerable interest from other cities, including Hamilton and Mississauga, as well as the province.

In fact, the city’s economic involvement was unlikely to involve much more than low-interest loans.

More to the point, the program proposes specific techniques that will allow landlords and tenants to save millions of dollars in the future. It also points the way to healthier and happier living conditions in buildings that house many low-income Ontarians and recent immigrants. Indeed, 77 percent of these towers are in areas of high social need.

The gravy train doesn’t stop here any more, if it ever did. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/887729--hume-tower-renewal-a-tall-order-for-toronto


----------



## Grey Towers

CanadianSkyScraper said:


>


This skyline rendering depicts Theatre Park taller than it will be, I think. Isn't it in the 550' range? In the rendering, it's at least 650'.
Oh forget about it, I just realized it's almost the same height as Scotia in this sketch.:lol:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

Theatre Park. Approved at 47 storeys.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for more of your great updates, CanadianSkyScraper!!


----------



## hkskyline

From urbantoronto.ca, I noticed Theatre Park was rejected by council. Is this a revised design?

http://urbantoronto.ca/content.php?235-Theatre-Park-224-King-W-Royal-Alex-Lamb-Niche-aA-Rejection


----------



## isaidso

It's in 'sales'. I imagine this latest design has now been approved. It's a few floors shorter than the original. I believe it was 164 m initially, and now it's 157 m.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chinese stoke Toronto's condo boom*
As price and availability align, investors, both foreign and domestic, like what they see
12 November 2010
The Globe and Mail

They have cash aplenty; they are in it for the long term, and they have taken the GTA real estate market by storm.

Chinese buyers have become by far the dominant force in the new condo market in the GTA.

Estimates of their impact suggest overseas Chinese investors, the 100,000-strong local community and the 20,000 to 25,000 Chinese citizens who are students resident in the Toronto area now account for anywhere from 25 per cent to 40 per cent of all new condos purchased here.

In high-end suburbs in Markham and Richmond Hill, Chinese buyers are snapping up $1-million plus homes in both the new and resale markets. In some prime downtown Toronto projects they account for 65 per cent of the sales during the first few crucial launch weeks when prices are lowest. “Their impact is huge,” says Stephen Wong, president and founder of Living Realty Inc. in Markham.

His company's 500 agents handle about 4,000 resales a year plus 2.500 new homes. “Our view is that today Chinese investors account for 40- to 45 per cent of all new condo sales,” says Mr. Wong.

“The fact is, they love Toronto. They see a stable, steadily growing residential market in a country with a stable economy and political structure. As long as we can create projects in great locations at reasonable prices, they will keep buying in great numbers.”

Their clout has even reached into luxury new and resale homes in areas where there is a concentration of Chinese residents, says T.C. Chan, president of Tradeworld Realty Inc. His company has 200 agents and a strong focus on Asian investors.

“Where I live in Richmond Hill and in parts of Markham, 60 per cent of luxury resales – homes selling for $1.3-million plus – are going to Chinese,” he says. “We have homes where buyers use them just twice a year when they visit Canada, yet they maintain gardeners, cleaning staff year round.

“I have seen launch days at projects like Angus Glen when they release a new series of luxury homes and expect maybe three or four people to buy over the weekend but instead 20 Chinese families snap them up.”

The importance of Chinese investors is shown in the fact that there are six major brokerages now specializing in the trade and about 10 Chinese publications in the GTA dedicated to the real estate market, says Mr. Wong.

There is even a professional organization: The Chinese Real Estate Professional Society of Ontario.

The extraordinary interest from Chinese buyers begs a number of questions. Where are they coming from? Why are they buying in Toronto? And is the surge of investor-owned condos a good thing?

Last question first: While many people who buy a condo for their own use might feel uncomfortable living in a building where a large number of suites are occupied by short-term renters, without investor-owned suites the GTA would have virtually no rental stock available.

Experts like Barry Lyon of N. Barry Lyon Consulting Ltd. point out that, because of rent controls, about 98 per cent of new rental suites have come from investor-owned condos. Just two years ago when prices for new suites reached the stage where they made little economic sense as a rental unit, investors fled the market.

The concern then was that the GTA would face a shortage of rental suites and rents for what was available would shoot up as vacancy rates dropped. This fall, however, builders managed to cut selling prices at newly launched projects simply by reducing the size of suites.

The cost per square foot remained the same, but the price per suite was down by about 10 per cent. Once again investors could plunk 20 per cent down and see enough in rent to cover mortgage and maintenance payments with a reasonable return.

“Smart Chinese investors can get 4 per cent a year return on a rental plus a significant return on built-up equity and the natural rise in real estate prices when they sell down the line,” says Mr. Wong.

“They are mainly long-term investors. Some will flip at higher post-construction prices, but in the main they like to buy and hold.”

Where are they coming from? Since 2000 there has been steadily growing interest from mainland China, but buyers are also based in Singapore, Hong Kong, Malaysia – indeed any place where there is a prosperous overseas Chinese community, says Tony Ma, a broker with HomeLife Landmark Realty Inc. in Markham.

“Almost all of them have a relative or close friend in the GTA,” adds Mr. Wong. “That relative or friend buys and tells them about the opportunity and they invest here as well or buy for their children attending school or in the hope that they will eventually move here themselves.”

All three men say Chinese are not the only ethnic buyers driving the new condo market. East Asians, immigrants from the former Soviet Union and Koreans all have sizeable representation. Indeed local investors are in the minority.

Mainland Chinese investment has been spurred by Chinese government policy, they explain. Before the middle of this decade, there were no restrictions on Chinese investing in residential real estate in their home country.

“In the old days you would see people buying 10 suites in a new project in cities like Shanghai and Beijing,” says Mr. Ma.

Today, however, rules say Chinese must put 30 per cent down on their first residential purchase and 50 per cent down if they want to buy a second and hope to get mortgage financing. After that, residential purchases are all cash transactions.

The size of new suites in China – on average, about 350 square feet – is a factor as well. Nor are there any longer restrictions on taking money out of China. The days of a $20,000 cap disappeared as China began its move towards a market economy. Fortunes were being made in China and overseas investment was seen as a smart economic move.

“Here they can buy suites double that size and up and as many as they like as long as they can meet bank financing requirements,” says Mr. Chan. The only caveat is that most builders will not sell any one investor more than two suites in a single building.

Granted, Chinese investment enthusiasm does not extend to all projects and to all areas of the GTA. Their primary focus is new launches in areas served by the subway or in pockets with a high renter concentration.

That means downtown Toronto, the Yonge Street strip or along the stretch of Sheppard Avenue West served by the subway.

The three most important factors for them are location, price and design, says Mr. Chan. Design has to follow the principles of feng shui.

“They don't like odd corners; they like high ceilings and lots of light and are concerned about placement of doors,” says Mr. Chan. “They often avoid resales because they want to make sure nobody died in the home,” adds Mr. Ma.

Within that flood tide of investors are specific sub-groups. While for many price is the determining factors – the lower the better – which means a preference for one bedroom suite and one bedroom and den suites. There are also those whose focus is on two-bedroom units.

Again, however, the smaller the better because size determines price.

“We have a large number of clients who want family suites,” says Mr. Wong. “That means small two-bedroom units and we are seeing junior two-bedrooms now at 700 square feet or so.

Square footage only comes into play when determining price. They want to be able to rent two-bedroom family suites and when you advertise them you say two-bedroom, not how big they are.”

Finally is the surge likely to continue? All three experts say yes – if immigration to the GTA continues at the 100,000 a year mark and if builders can continue to supply affordable product in neighbourhoods of high rental demand.

“Chinese investors are leery of the stock market but they do understand real estate,” says Mr. Wong.

“And as long as we can continue to provide product they will want to buy here either as investments or for their family use.”


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## hkskyline

*Hume: Waterfront casino may not be such a long shot*
Published On Sun Oct 23 2011
Toronto Star
Christopher Hume

Don’t put any money on it just yet, but if the rumour mill is right, Toronto may be soon get its first casino.

Even without knowing all the details, this is something Mayor Rob Ford and Brother Doug could get behind in a big way. Okay, so the Ferris wheel might not be part of the final package, but there’s always room for a monorail or two, let alone a mega-mall.

Word is that the casino would go somewhere at Ontario Place, that no-longer-very-interesting attraction-on-the-lake. The province, which owns the venue, has made no secret of its desire for “revitalization,” whatever that means. Last year, it launched requests for ideas and proposals. So far, the results have not been made public. There has also been talk about merging Ontario Place with Exhibition Place.

Certainly, the casino concept has been around for awhile; some would say, forever. Most recently, Councillor Giorgio Mammolitti proposed a floating casino for Toronto harbour during his mayoral campaign last year. (Of course, this is the same man who suggested turning the Toronto Islands into a red light district.)

In an attempt to spread the wealth, Queen’s Park has always resisted pressure to put a casino in the province’s biggest city. But times have changed and things are tough.

With Ford in control, the only item on the civic agenda that matters is money; how to raise more and spend less. That means casinos are newly attractive. Despite the growing social costs of state-run mass gambling, the lure of easy money draws governments as much as it does the punters.

Reduced to minority status and facing a growing deficit, Premier Dalton McGuinty might find resistance increasingly futile.

Ontario Place itself, a heroic if not entirely successful relic of Expo 67-inspired utopianism, has seen better days. Not only does it speak of a Brave New World that never arrived, it’s at odds with contemporary urban values that view the waterfront as an extension of the city, not a place set apart.

Except for the nobility of its intentions, and the integrity of its architecture, however misguided, Ontario Place seems as retro now as did the contents of Doug Ford’s recent waterfront fantasies.

Casinos, which attract throngs and employ thousands, have become industrial scale complexes that exist oblivious of time and place. Consciously designed to keep external reality as far away as possible, they are vast manipulated landscapes in which expectations must inevitably be dashed, but where you always get another chance.

How ironic it would be if Ontario Place, with all its optimism and family friendliness, were to become that most cynical of operations, a casino. Given our circumstances, perhaps that’s an appropriate fate.

At the same time, we shouldn’t lose sight of where Toronto’s waterfront is headed; just this month the Royal Bank of Canada announced it will move its national headquarters, and 10,000 workers, to an office tower on Queen’s Quay just east of York St.

Though there are concerns about what sort of building RBC will construct, the fact that it has decided to do so would have been inconceivable less than a decade ago. Such a profound change in attitude should not be taken for granted.

With their huge parking requirements and factory-like characteristics – substitute slot machines for assembly lines – casinos rarely represent the highest and best use of urban land. Still, they raise hopes of cash and further development—restaurants, bars, hotels and the like.

But even a casino is a gamble.


----------



## Travis007

*Alto at Atria, Sheppard/Highway 404, North York*

Renderings from Tridel's Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tridel/49618888982


----------



## Innsertnamehere

hkskyline said:


> On a per square foot of land basis, the suburban house is definitely far cheaper. On an absolute basis the two numbers may be the space but you get far more space with a house.
> 
> There's still plenty of space in 905 land beyond Toronto's boundaries (what's the new area code overlaying 905 again?) to develop.



though there is lots of land around Toronto, it is the most fertile farm land in the country. in an effort to curve suburban sprawl, the government created something called the "Greenbelt" this is a space about 100 km wide that surrounds Toronto, where suburban developments are not allowed. the land between the current suburban boundaries and the greenbelt is currently quite small, only enough to last to 2030 if construction rates slow way down. the only way to counteract this is to build up. this, along with a renewed interest in living in an urban environment, and wanting small commute times, which the outer suburbs can't provide, has allowed the housing market in Toronto to switch from a largely suburban market to a condo market. only 20% of new home sales in 2000 were condos, now it is 60%.


----------



## Elnerico

kubachrick said:


> In Israel,we have a common criticism on condos in highrise - that people in Israel don't know how to manage a quiet and tolerant life in a highrise,and this is make a neighbors fights.
> Do people in toronto have a housing culture which they get along with neighbors in highrises ?


I think the main thing with high rises downtown is that it's occupied by young people so they are out at work or out enjoying the city life instead of being home and that most of these people tend not to have kids. Growing up as a kid in an apartment myself I don't remember lots of noise from the neighbours at all, you stand a better chance hearing loud people outside your window.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

building codes are probably better here than in Israel as well, meaning more soundproofing between units.


----------



## Travis007

*170 Spadina, Toronto*

Rendering from Urbanation:

http://twitter.com/#!/urbanation


----------



## Travis007

*324-332 Richmond St West* By Core Architects.


From BlacktowerTV:

http://blacktower.tv/BUILDINGS/UNDER DEVELOPMENT/324 332 RICHMOND.html


----------



## Innsertnamehere

whats that building beside that in the model? looks interesting.


----------



## Travis007

That would be the Picasso on Richmond condo. The one across the street is "Tableau".


----------



## Travis007

*Details on height in metres:*

*90 HARBOUR ST*

Ward 28 - Tor & E.York OPA / Rezoning 11 295626 STE 28 OZ Oct 19, 2011 Oct 19, 2011

PROPERTY KNOWN AS BOTH 90 Harbour and 1 York St., PROPERTY KNOWN AS BOTH 90 Harbour Street and 1 York Street, Official Plan Amendment and Rezoning application for new mixed use development - proposing 3 buildings (1 office building and 2 residential towers) with a common podium ranging from 4 to 9 stories. *Office building - 31 stories (150 metres); Two residential buildings of 70 stories (239.5m) each with a total of 1426 dwelling units for both buildings. *Shared parking with office and residential tower - 4 levels below grade - 791 parking spaces - (residential parkings spaces 411 - Commercial spaces - 380). 1300 bicycle parking spaces.


----------



## Travis007

This looks great, very classic Wallman. Decent retail podium, looks great compared to the other lame condos on the strip. Will easily be the NYCC's best looking condo building, along with Dia. Also another critical step in the urban evolution of this strip.

Rendering posted by Urbandreamer on UT:

Sorbora Group, Wallman Architects


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

It's hard to judge how it will turn out. In that render it seems chunky. 
The podium also looks uninspired but quality materials could make it stand out. 

I think I still prefer Hullmark.


----------



## Travis007

*Ivory on Adelaide (406 Adelaide Street East), 19 storeys, Hariri Pontarini Architects*

http://pureplaza.com/index.php?s=community-21


----------



## Travis007

*Nero Condos*

http://www.nerocondo.ca


----------



## 94rocket

Wow! It's so good all the project's!


----------



## Travis007

*1ThousandBay (1000 Bay Street), 32 Storeys by Cresford Developments and architectsAlliance*


_Renderings and link provided by Urbandreamer on UrbanToronto_
http://www.1thousandbay.com/


----------



## Travis007

Ryerson's Student Centre very likely to start construction in December. 










http://thetorontoblog.com/2011/11/0...tys-student-learning-centre-development-plan/

*Public meeting tomorrow for Ryerson University’s Student Learning Centre development plan

01 Nov 2011*



> Ryerson ready to roll: Construction of the new Ryerson University Student Learning Centre could begin within weeks if the development plan gets approval, as is widely expected, during two key meetings at Toronto City Hall this month.





> City planners have recommended approval for the municipal zoning bylaw amendments that would be required to permit the project to proceed. In an October 12 2011 staff report, they wrote that the new Student Learning Centre will provide “a unique architectural contribution to Yonge Street, and a gateway to Ryerson University, increasing its presence and visibility on Yonge Street. It will revitalize a section of Yonge Street currently the site of a vacant lot, provide necessary student space to a growing student population, add minimal new shadow to Yonge Street and provide retail space in accordance with Official Plan Policies.”





> The university has already applied for shoring and excavation permits, and expects them to be approved in December. Construction could then quickly commence on the 9-storey, 155,464 square foot building, which will rise on the northeast corner of Yonge and Gould Streets (the official municipal address is 341-355 Yonge Street). The university hopes will be completed and ready for occupancy during the winter of 2014. Designed by Toronto’s Zeidler Partnership Architects and Snøhetta of Oslo and New York City, the facility will cost an estimated $112 million. The Ontario government is providing $45 million, while the university is kicking in another $45 million itself. Fundraising will seek to top up the $22 million balance.


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> On a per square foot of land basis, the suburban house is definitely far cheaper. On an absolute basis the two numbers may be the space but you get far more space with a house.
> 
> There's still plenty of space in 905 land beyond Toronto's boundaries (what's the new area code overlaying 905 again?) to develop.


On a per square foot basis you're correct, but if you only have $250,000-$350,000 to spend, that means a condo. You can't buy a house for that.

If there's plenty of space in 905 to develop, why are developers/urban planners/media all saying the opposite? Toronto's days of ever growing sprawl are over.


----------



## Travis007

*Jade Waterfront Condos, Humber Bay Shores, Etobicoke, Toronto. 38 storeys*


----------



## filcan

isaidso said:


> *One Yonge Street 5 tower mega proposal:* 98 floors, 92 floors, 70 floors, 70 floors, and a shorter tower.


^^Too close to the water...it will really ruin the scale of the CBD towers from the lake.


----------



## isaidso

filcan said:


> ^^Too close to the water...it will really ruin the scale of the CBD towers from the lake.


First Canadian Place (tall white office tower with black corners in the back ground) is a full kilometre from the lake so its only a matter of time before the whole CBD is blocked by what's south of it. The Royal York Hotel is already largely blocked and the rest will follow. All one can hope for is that these newer buildings are as nice or better than what they block.

This rendering of another multi tower proposal puts things into perspective. This is the three tower 90 Harbour proposal. The five tower 1 Yonge proposal would sit a two blocks to the east (to the right) of this. As you can see, the CBD is quite far north of the lake.


----------



## isaidso

HenrikLar said:


> Great! I've never seen an architectural complex in Toronto like this... :cheers:


I'm eagerly awaiting more detailed renderings. They look promising so far.


----------



## Dmerdude

isaidso said:


> *One Yonge Street 5 tower mega proposal:* 98 floors, 92 floors, 70 floors, 70 floors, and a shorter tower.


Hope it gets built!


----------



## Cuernavacacity

isaidso said:


> Mexico City certainly is the dark horse.


Excuse me sir, I would like to know what do you mean with DARK HORSE, please?


----------



## Innsertnamehere

he means it is the underdog, the one that might come out on top when nobody is expecting it to. it is meant as a compliment, as he (she?) sees the potential of mexico city to emerge as a north american highrise mecca.


----------



## filcan

isaidso said:


> First Canadian Place (tall white office tower with black corners in the back ground) is a full kilometre from the lake so its only a matter of time before the whole CBD is blocked by what's south of it. The Royal York Hotel is already largely blocked and the rest will follow. All one can hope for is that these newer buildings are as nice or better than what they block.
> 
> This rendering of another multi tower proposal puts things into perspective. This is the three tower 90 Harbour proposal. The five tower 1 Yonge proposal would sit a two blocks to the east (to the right) of this. As you can see, the CBD is quite far north of the lake.


^^Yes it is a matter of time when it gets blocked but it will be unfortunate if all those towers in front of the CBD will be 90% condo towers. There will be even fewer office towers that will be viewed looking north from the lake and that really doesn't give much variety for Toronto's future skyline from that vantage point. Hopefully they put a bit more commercial mixed with residential in the future and consider more architectural pizzaz for the Harbourfront area, it's already sad that the iconic Fairmont Royal York is slowly disappearing from view from the islands.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. Not only would more office buildings be preferable, but the proliferation of glass is really taking the quality of the skyline down a few notches. Some areas of the city are beginning to look sterile and cold. All glass towers can look very temporary and don't give a city a sense of place the way a building with heavier materials can.


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Innsertnamehere said:


> he means it is the underdog, the one that might come out on top when nobody is expecting it to. it is meant as a compliment, as he (she?) sees the potential of mexico city to emerge as a north american highrise mecca.


Thanks! 

Great city you have, btw


----------



## isaidso

*East Waterfront*



> Located on Lake Ontario in downtown Toronto, the 5.5 hectare (13.5 acres) 3C site is positioned between Cherry Street and Lakeshore Blvd East, just south of the Gardiner Expressway. A large-scale mixed-use urban development with 223 thousand square metres (2.4 million square feet) of residential, commercial, office, retail, and parking space, the 3C development is committed to creating a generous public realm. The constraints imposed on the project’s four sides, such as the Keating Channel to the south, Parliament Slip to the west, the railway corridor to the north, and the Gardiner Expressway and Lakeshore Boulevard to the north and east, create opportunities for important urban links that also serve as signature public spaces. One important urban threshold is the Red Brick Promenade, a large concourse and passageway that leads north-south from the popular Distillery District through a sequence of public spaces along the Trinity Street axis, ultimately culminating at what will become the third urban beach on the Toronto waterfront - Whisky Beach. Positioned to optimize the last long view across the harbour before narrowing at the Keating Channel, Whisky Beach occupies the triangular space resulting from the gradual parting of the Water’s Edge Promenade from the dock wall along the lake. Between Whisky Beach and the Distillery is Trinity Plaza, a large civic space accented by the giant interactive amber-coloured Whisky Fountain. Dousing beach-goers as they cool down, the fountain will also create a strong signature against the horizon of Lake Ontario.
> 
> With a total area of 3.1 hectares (7.5 acres), the proposed public realm reinforces the singular urban design vision established for the entire breadth of the downtown Toronto waterfront, while marking an important gateway to what will become the revitalized Port Lands. In parallel to the historical scale and character of the Distillery District, pedestrian circulation throughout the urban fabric of the 3C Waterfront site is proposed through a series of fine-grained mews that connect with shops, cafés, and mixed-use building entrances. Queens Quay Boulevard and its dedicated streetcar lines, bicycle paths, and high-quality streetscape passes east-west, separating the property into two halves. A civic square proposes to unify both sides to become a distinguished address for shops and cultural facilities.




































































http://www.claudecormier.com/project/3c-waterfront/​


----------



## isaidso

*481 University Avenue*


20130318_115838 by Traavis007, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*592 Sherbourne*


----------



## isaidso

*2131 Yonge Street (just south of Eglinton)*


----------



## isaidso

*383 Sorauren*


----------



## isaidso

*70-72 Carlton Street*


----------



## isaidso

*81 Wellesley Street East*


----------



## isaidso

*30 Ordnance Street*

*Developers* : Cityzen Development, Fernbrook Homes, Diamond Corp and Build Toronto
*Architects*: Hariri Pontarini Architects and bKL Architecture


----------



## rychlik

Some great projects in T.O.


----------



## Chadoh25

70-72 Carlton Street is AWESOME! Love waves in it!


----------



## Tommy Boy

Would have loved to see some supertall skyscraper Projects going up also. Would have been Amazing and truly great for Toronto


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*245 & 253 College St Student Residence* | University of Toronto | _25 floors_

UrbanToronto database: 245 & 253 College St

*New renderings released*


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Ïce Condominums at York Centre* | Southcore | _67 + 57 floors_

Project website: icecondos.com | UrbanToronto database: Ïce Condominums at York Centre

via UrbanToronto


udo said:


>


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*IT Lofts *| Palmerston - Little Italy | _7 floors_

Project website: itlofts.com | UrbanToronto database: IT Lofts




























via UrbanToronto


TrickyRicky said:


> This project is now active and under construction. Shoring is being constructed.


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Bay Adelaide Centre East* | Financial District | _44 floors_

Project website: brookfieldofficeproperties.com | UrbanToronto database: Bay Adelaide Centre

*Live Construction Webcam*
via webcampub.multivista.com


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Aqualina at Bayside* | East Bayfront | _13 floors_

Project website: tridel.com | UrbanToronto database: Aqualina at Bayside




























*East Bayfront Community Meeting Presentation * | PDF


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*1181 Queen Street West* | Queen West Triangle | _seeking 26 floors_ 



> 1181 QUEEN ST W
> Ward 18 - Tor & E.York District
> 
> Zoning by-law amendment for to permit the development of a 26 storey mixed use tower located at the southeast corner of Queen Street West and Sudbury Street. The proposed residential gross floor area will be 17123.93 square metres and 599.66 square metres of non residential gross floor area. There will be a total of 119 parking spaces.
> 
> Applications:
> Type Number Date Submitted Status
> Rezoning 13 262018 STE 18 OZ Nov 6, 2013 Under Review


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Motif Lofts & Townhomes* | Trinity-Bellwoods | _5 floor_s

Project website: motiflife.com | UrbanToronto database: Motif Lofts & Townhomes



















via UrbanToronto


urbandreamer said:


> 3 December 2013


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*One & Two Old Mill* | Bloor West Village | _12 + 10 floors_

Project website: tridel.com | UrbanToronto database: One & Two Old Mill














































via UrbanToronto


urbandreamer said:


> 3 December 2013:


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*River City |* West Don Lands | _16 + 12 floors_ - (phase 1 & 2)

Project website: rivercitytoronto.com | UrbanToronto database: River City Condos

*Phase 3 Renderings Released*
via Twitter | @UrbanCapital


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Ivory on Adelaide* | St. Lawrence | _19 floors_

Project website: pureplaza.com | UrbanToronto database: Ivory on Adelaide



















via UrbanToronto


urbandreamer said:


> 5 December 2013


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Residences at the RCMI* | University Avenue | _42 floors_

Project website: tributecommunities.com | UrbanToronto database: Residences at the RCMI



















via UrbanToronto


urbandreamer said:


> 5 December 2013


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*L Tower *| Financial District | _58 floors_

Project website: theltower.com | UrbanToronto database: L Tower

via UrbanToronto


drum118 said:


> Dec 5
> Lot more up on site


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Ïce Condominums at York Centre* | Southcore | _67 + 57 floors_

Project website: icecondos.com | UrbanToronto database: Ïce Condominums at York Centre

via flickr | Jefferson Photography

Swiss Cheese Rooftop by Jefferson Photography, on Flickr

via Twitter | @cabelehmann


----------



## isaidso

I love how the roof element is offset from the floor plate of the tower. What's being built directly west of the roundhouse? I see a pit.


----------



## MafaldaBoy

isaidso said:


> What's being built directly west of the roundhouse?


^^

*Clare R. Copeland Transformer Station* | Southcore 

Project website (pdf): torontohydro.com | UrbanToronto database: Clare R. Copeland Transformer Station


----------



## Marcanadian

Roundhouse Park is one of my favourite spots in the city. I wish more people would check it out.


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Union Station Shed Replacement* | Financial District

Project website: gotransit.com


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Union Station Revitalization by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


DSC_00Union Station Revitalization17_1 by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It's still hard to picture what Union will look like when refurbished.


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Theatre Park* | Entertainment District | _47 floors_

Project website: theatrepark.ca | UrbanToronto database: Theatre Park

*10 December 2013 Progress*
_Photos by me_


Theatre Park by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Theatre Park by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Theatre Park by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## MafaldaBoy

*Ernst and Young Tower / Richmond-Adelaide Centre III* | Financial District | _40 floors_

Project website: oxfordbigblocks.com | UrbanToronto database: 100 Adelaide West

*10 December 2013 Progress*
_Photos by me_


100 Adelaide West by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


100 Adelaide West by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


100 Adelaide West by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

Future Toronto skyline



monkeyronin said:


> Future skyline rendering by Koops65 on SSP, of everything currently or likely soon-to-be U/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present-day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookedphotos/9449622323/
> 
> 
> Includes: One Bloor, Ice East & West, Harbour Plaza East & West, L Tower, Ernst & Young Tower, Casa II, U Condos I & II, 1 York, Karma, FIVE, Southcore Delta Hotel, Theatre Park, RCMI, Waterpark Place 3, Bisha Hotel, Southcore Bremner, Pinnacle on Adelaide, The Bond, Alto, Studio on Richmond, Quartz, Aura, X2, Chaz on Charles, Pace, Peter Street Condos, Picasso, Tableau, The Madison East & West, Spectra, Backstage, King Charlotte, The Mercer, The Yorkville Residences and 1000 Bay, plus Holt Renfrew Tower, 37 Yorkville A & B, 10 York, The Icon, 88 Scott, Casa 3 and E Condos South
> 
> 
> Animated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6310036&postcount=90


----------



## Agent Smit

*Southcore Financial Centre - Delta Toronto Hotel, Bremner Tower*
U/C | 45 st, 30 st | 160 m, 135 m | South Core

http://www.18york.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread












AndrewJM3D said:


> A reminder of what is to come.
> 
> Bremner Tower Forecourt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southcore Financial Centre with Delta Toronto Hotel, Bremner Tower, and PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower:





Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted on Nov 26, 2010 by Ed007Toronto on UT. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posted on Nov 27, 2010 by CanadianNational on UT.*
> 
> From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By wyliepoon on UT from Dec 4, 2010.*
> 
> Here are the Google Earth renders after adjusting the heights of the Delta and Bremner towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Jasonzed from Nov 28, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posted on Nov 27, 2010 by yyzer on UT.*
> 
> Press release from today......
> 
> *Southcore Financial Centre celebrates milestone with topping-off of PwC Tower at 18 York Street and groundbreaking event
> Construction of flagship Delta Toronto and Bremner Tower set to begin in December 2010 *
> 
> TORONTO, Nov. 26 /CNW/ - British Columbia Investment Management Corporation (bcIMC) announced today the completion and initiation of significant phases in the development of Southcore Financial Centre (SFC) with the topping-off ceremony of the PwC Tower and a groundbreaking event for another office tower and the new flagship Delta Toronto hotel.
> 
> The 650,000 sq. ft. PwC Tower at 18 York Street will be headquarters to PwC, a leading accounting and consulting firm, and is scheduled for occupancy in fall 2011. The placing of the final beam on the rooftop of the PwC Tower concludes SFC's first phase of development, involving 542 construction days and a dedicated effort by the EllisDon construction team. Following the topping-off event, a groundbreaking ceremony launched SFC's second phase of development: a second office building — the 30-storey, 700,000 sq. ft. Bremner Tower — and the 45-storey Delta Toronto - a next-generation, premium four-star hotel.
> 
> "Today's topping off ceremony and groundbreaking event are important milestones in our commitment to Toronto's emerging southcore district, and the partnerships with the companies that will soon occupy the premises," said Chuck Swanson, Vice President, Real Estate, bcIMC. "With this project, bcIMC is advancing the development of sustainable office space designed to benefit tenants and their employees, the local community and the environment."
> 
> Encompassing a full block from York Street to Lower Simcoe Street and within walking distance of King and Bay, the SFC complex will be built to a high level of sustainability with PwC Tower and Bremner Tower targeting LEED® Gold certification.
> 
> "With move-in date less than one year away, our people are more excited than ever about the move to PwC Tower," said David Forster, PwC's GTA Managing Partner. "Our new home in Toronto's expanding financial district fits with the firm's commitment to our people, our clients and the environment. PwC Tower brings all our downtown people together, supporting our ability to provide the best service to our clients while creating a collaborative, productive and enjoyable workspace that offers access to public transportation and green design features."
> 
> The new Delta Toronto, set to open in 2014, will provide 566 well-appointed, generously sized guest rooms, including 24 extended-stay suites for travelers who are in the city for a longer period of time. The hotel will feature the latest in sustainable design including heat-recovery ventilation, low-flow fixtures, smartcards to control room lighting and air based on suite occupancy, and green roofs throughout the building.
> 
> "This four-star hotel will serve as a flagship property for Delta and, through its many innovative features, will allow us to exceed the expectations of our guests," said Hank Stackhouse, president and CEO, Delta Hotels and Resorts. "The Delta Toronto will be strategically located within walking distance to Toronto's financial and entertainment districts, allowing us to fulfill the needs of both business and leisure travellers and connect them to the city in a convenient way."
> 
> Centrally positioned between the PwC Tower and the Delta Toronto, SFC's Bremner Tower — projected to be completed by December 2013 — will bridge the adjacent buildings and form the heart of the SFC complex along Bremner Boulevard. SFC's 1.4 million sq. ft. of office space is designed by award-winning KPMB Architects. The Delta Toronto is designed by Paige + Steele / IBI Architects. All three buildings will be connected by more than 14,000 sq. ft. of urban forest areas and pedestrian walkways.
> 
> This project is being developed by GWL Realty Advisors Inc. on behalf of bcIMC. To learn more about Southcore Financial Centre, visit www.southcore.ca.





cruzin4u said:


> March 30th by *MafaldaBoy*. Just about topped out.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pinnacle on Adelaide *
U/C | 43 st | 135 m | Entertainment District


http://www.pinnacleinternational.ca/?page_id=228
Skyscrapercity forum thread




sammo said:


> some new renders:
> by Interchange42 at UT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and here's the original 'vision'.
> lol, clearly, unfortunately they've opted not to 'cut corners'.





Marcanadian said:


> Great shot of all the action in the entertainment district by MafaldaBoy:
> 
> 
> Entertainment District Construction by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pinnacle on Adelaide by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pinnacle on Adelaide & Cinema Tower by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*50 Bloor Street West*
Proposed | 83 st | 277 m | Bloor-Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread



AndrewJM3D said:


> Some closer renders of the podium and elevation drawings showing surrounding buildings I uploaded. I'd love to post these over on SSP but I'm having problems logging onto that site. They're now saying that Toronto can't do podiums, I beg to differ. So if somebody would like to they can post these.





SOLOMON said:


> TODAY, From The Globe and Mail
> 
> *83-storey skyscraper *
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...shion-on-torontos-golden-mile/article4494886/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Zack Fair said:


> Today. The site is huge. Please mods can you change the status? This one is U/C now.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Agent Smit

*Chaz Yorkville (45 Charles St E)* 
U/C | 47 st | ??? m | Downtown / Bloor-Yorkville


http://www.chazyorkville.com/
Skyscraper forum thread


Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UrbanToronto recently visited Chaz on Charles,which gave us the opportunity to study the scale model of the building
> for a closer look both at how Chaz will meet the street, and at some of its ground level amenities. We will spin around
> the scale model, and start with a view from the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northeast view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Down at street level, this rendering takes in the limestone-clad podium that faces Charles Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> We get in closer to the sidewalk lobby entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> The same area, but from the northeast instead of the northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down on the area, we see the layout more clearly. At the right we see the driveway heading to the car drop, and then a snaking
> sculpture amidst light poles in the plaza. Below that is the main entrance from the sidewalk, and a path leading the the outdoor landscaped
> terrace at bottom. We'll look more at the terrace later in this tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Past the lobby entrance we find ourselves in a relaxing space designed by Ceconni Simone. The space is divided into a series of smaller spaces
> - a Living Room, a Wet Bar, a Dining Room (with wet bar and catering kitchen) and a Billiards Room - all of which open onto a landscaped outdoor
> terrace. The east lobby spaces will be bookable for private functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Outside again, we take a look down on the landscaped terrace, created by LandArtDesign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> This rendering gives us an idea of the terrace during the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the terrace from the southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> From a distance, the full east side of the building will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> We spin 'round to the south. Up near the top we see the Chaz Club with its dramatic two-storey view over the city.
> We'll come back for a better look at the club in a future story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Back at ground level we see the terrace from the south end, and sitting areas and bike lock-ups in the plaza area at the back of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> A rendering gives us a view of the south side of the podium. While it is not readily apparent in the rendering, all sides of the podium will be clad in limestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> The west side of the building, as you can see above as well, features the driveway a car drop-off.
> The garage entrance is shown correctly in the model below, not the rendering above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> This rendering depicts the car drop-off area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the west side entrance from the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a full shot of the model from the northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northwest view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Start of demolition is currently slated for July 4.
> 
> 
> *Posted by androiduk on UT.*
> 
> Application: Demolition Folder (DM) Status: Not Started
> 
> Location: 45 CHARLES ST E
> TORONTO M4Y 1S2
> 
> Ward 27: Toronto Centre-Rosedale
> 
> Application#: 11 202282 DEM 00 DM Accepted Date: May 25, 2011
> 
> Project: Multiple Use/Non Residential Demolition
> 
> Description: Proposal to demolish 8 storey multi use commercial building. See 11 101340 BLD for new proposed condo.





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

88 Scott Street | Proposed 
58 st | 202 m | Downtown / St Lawrence

http://www.88scott.com/
Skysrapercity forum thnread




Marcanadian said:


> I don't think this rendering has been posted:





AndrewJM3D said:


> Nice evening render just for TB
> 
> 
> posted by: Buzzbuzzhomes





monkeyronin said:


> This has been redesigned (read: cheapened)


----------



## Agent Smit

*Westlake Village (2200 Lake Shore Blvd W)* 
U/C | 48 st, 43 st, 38 st | ??? m | Humber Bay Shores / Etobicoke]

http://www.livingwestlake.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Onni Group
> Architect: Page + Steele
> 
> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/picoftheday/images/WestlakeShower750.jpg[/img
> [img]http://urbantoronto.ca/picoftheday/images/WestlakeKitchen750.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 48-storey first tower is registering now.





Marcanadian said:


> http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/showth...-Etobicoke-Onni-Dev-38-43-48s-P-S-IBI)/page17


----------



## Agent Smit

Trump Tower Toronto 
T/O | 60 st | 282 m | Financial District

http://trumptoronto.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Jaye101 said:


> *
> 325 m / 1,066 ft
> Approved*





steveve said:


> Taken today:
> the views from the Stock terrace are pretty nice, although it woulda been way more awesome had they put the restaurant on a higher level,
> 
> 
> DSC_0082 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0083 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0074 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0072 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> From Canoe:
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0140 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0167 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0166 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trump Pano by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trump pano 3 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trump Pano 2 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trump Pano 1 by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!!


----------



## Agent Smit

*Theatre Park *
(244 King St W by the Royal Alex) 
U/C | 47 st | 157 m | Entertainment District


http://www.theatrepark.ca/flash.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theatre Park, as you know, is launching shortly. The building, now approved at 47 storeys, has had some changes since its first incarnation, and now sports a beefed-up podium. The park plan in front is now more fully formed, and includes a restaurant at the base of the tower behind a reflecting pool. No doubt the restaurant will be mobbed prior to the nightly shows at the Royal Alex next door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I think this is gorgeous!*_





Jasonzed said:


>





Jasonzed said:


>





cruzin4u said:


> From 'The Mercer' courtesy of* BuzzBuzzHome*.





nopacnone said:


> Theatre Park by gvfx.net, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It was such a good decision to revamp the FCP like that. It's old news, but it really rejuvinates the skyline.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Well *
Proposed | Front and Spadina

http://www.thewelltoronto.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> A huge mixed-use project looks to be coming to Front and Spadina where the current Globe and Mail headquarters are located. You may remember there was a proposal to build a new HQ, but that was dumped and the lot was sold. The developers for this project are RioCan, Diamond Corp. and Allied Properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2014/01/massive_development_planned_for_front_and_spadina/
> 
> 
> Current site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewelltoronto.com/





waldenbg said:


> Some details:
> 
> -7.7-acre site
> 
> -consists of over a million square feet of residential space, a million square feet of office space, a new park, and numerous retail outlets spread between seven mid- to high-rise buildings between Draper, Front, Spadina, and Wellington
> 
> - a distinctive, sail-shaped office tower with street level retail is imagined soaring over the corner of Spadina and Front (according to BlogTO, no render yet)
> 
> - a central pedestrian laneway arcs through the development with passageways radiating off between the towers
> 
> - retail units range in size from small nooks to large flagship properties
> 
> - in each of the mixed-use towers above the _stores_ there are a few floors of *office space*, then *condos* and* rental apartments*
> 
> - no cars will be permitted anywhere throughout the development, except underneath
> 
> - brick would frame the building's lower floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting pic from their site:







waldenbg said:


> Higher-res photo of the office tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential towers are placeholders.






Travis007 said:


> http://www.alliedreit.com/index.php?page=property&property_id=185


----------



## Mr Bricks

The Well looks like an awesome project, but why is there a picture of London among the renders?


----------



## Agent Smit

Which one?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

This one - probably to give a realistic view of what it is going to look like


----------



## isaidso

As indicated, it was a pic from the architecture firm's site. It likely had characteristics they were trying to emulate in this project.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Not a bad area to emulate.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I swear there was once a Toronto apartment project that had a red steel exterior. Is that still going on or am I imagining things?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

This one? 592 Sherbourne Street. +/-170m

http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2014/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-70001.pdf


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, thanks. I'm guessing it's still proposed.


----------



## Agent Smit

North St James Town

Proposed | 45st + 4st + 12st + 37st + 45st | ??? | Saint James Town

Skyscrapercity forum thread



ChesterCopperpot said:


> Saw this over at Urban Toronto
> 
> http://ward27news.ca/north-st-jamestown-revised-application-submission
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/planning/stjamestown/north_stjames.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Drawings - http://www.toronto.ca/planning/stjamestown/pdf/north_stjames_plans.pdf


----------



## Agent Smit

*Garrison Point (30 Ordnance Street)* 
Proposed | 49 st, 32 st, 29 st, 27 st, 23 st | ??? m | Liberty Village/Fort York

http://garrisonpoint.ca/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> New renderings have been posted by *Cityzen Developments* - http://blog.mycondomylife.com/cityzen-developments/2013/02/30-ordnance-community-meeting.html
> 
> Not sure what the exact heights are, though there is mention of 49s, 29s and 23s. Then again, I see about 5 buildings in the render.


















































cruzin4u said:


> Scale model looks sexy! Courtesy of BuzzBuzzHome.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Yorkville Condominiums *
(32 Davenport Rd at McMurrich) 
U/C | 31 st | ??? m | Uptown / Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.theyorkville.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Elkhanan1 said:


> *From Dec 3, 2010 by Ed007Toronto on UT.*
> 
> Sweet! Slightly updated render.


















































Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Yeah, thanks. I'm guessing it's still proposed.


I believe it's still moving forward, but it's been eerily quiet.


----------



## erbse

Way too many bleak international style modernist projects going up in Toronto... 

I really hope for some good and refreshing *New Classical architecture* buildings in the future, comparable to e.g. the Robert Stern towers for NYC:



Vertical_Gotham said:


> With the new rendering I was compelled to make a RAMSA compilation of his current offerings for N Y C!
> 
> *520 Park Avenue | 238m | 781 ft | 52 fl *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30 Park Place | 282m | 937 ft *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *220 Central Park South | 290m | 950 ft | 66 fl *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Details Revealed for Three Long-Awaited Condo Towers*
> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/04/25/new_details_revealed_for_three_longawaited_condo_towers.php


Those would all suit Toronto pretty well and would take away some of its modernist boxyness.
And add a unique and elegant charme to the cityscape.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There are enough kitsch postmodenist office lowrises in the suburbs for everyone to get their share of that style... Long Live the 90s.


----------



## erbse

I'm not talking about kitschy pomo crap (while there's also good stuff everywhere) and you should be perfectly aware of that. I'm talking about central top-notch projects.


----------



## Agent Smit

There was one completed 3 years ago.

Uptown Residences Skyscrapercity forum thread












casaguy said:


> I like this one a lot.
> 
> A few shots of the model, for reference.





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By steveve on UT.*


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Yorkville Ave *
Proposed | 58 st | 186 m | Yorkville


http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Jasonzed said:


> Great rooftop patio...





AndrewJM3D said:


> from the website. http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville/index.html





Zack Fair said:


> The scale model, pics courtesy of BuzzBuzzHome.
> It's looks different from the renders.





monkeyronin said:


> I like the tower and appreciate that it incorporates the historic buildings without resorting to cheap facadism. Also, the building height it reported to be 189 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/planning/yorkville/1_yorkville.htm


----------



## Agent Smit

545-565 Sherbourne St 
(Rental Building) 
Proposed | 43 st | ??? m | St James Town

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Elkhanan1 said:


> *By Big Daddy on UT.*
> 
> Posted by G Dog on SSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Jasonzed on UT.*





Elkhanan1 said:


> Medallion Properties
> Page + Steele / IBI Architects
> 
> 
> *By Ed007Toronto on UT.*
> 
> The plan.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

41 Dovercourt:










Next phase of "Utown Markham"

It will be building "4"



















64 Cordova Avenue:


----------



## Agent Smit

Picasso Condo 
(318 Richmond St W) 
U/C | 39 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread












Travis007 said:


> This project will now be named, "Picasso".
> 
> _Link found by Urbandreamer on UrbanToronto_
> 
> http://picassocondo.ca/





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

Peter Street Condos 
(328-340 Adelaide Street W) 
U/C | 40 st | 130 m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by urbandreamer on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> While it is not possible to exactly re-create the perspective above with Google Streetview, here is the closest you can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Streetview
> 
> 
> This angle along Adelaide Street shows more of the buildings that Peter Street Condominiums would replace, including 328 through 340 Adelaide Street West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Streetview





Marcanadian said:


> Canada Life Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Canada Life Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Eau du Soleil *
(2183 Lake Shore Blvd W)
Proposed | 64 st, 42 st | ??? m | Humber Bay Shores / Etobicoke

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Innsertnamehere said:


> this is now in sales, and has been increased to 66+44 floors. New height of 229m.
> 
> new renders:





Innsertnamehere said:


> some new renders from an online sales brochure here





Marcanadian said:


> The sales centre:
> 
> 
> 13S09129 by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 13S09126 by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Quartz Condo* 
U/C | 42 st | ??? m | CityPlace

Skysscrapercity forum thread












Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*FIVE Condos* 
(5 St Joseph St at Yonge) 
U/C | 48 st | ??? m | Downtown



isaidso said:


> There are better images out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Restoration of the Yonge Street retail block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really worried that they were going to destroy the laneway. I love that alley and assumed Toronto would never recognize how wonderful it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7940/dsc03148et.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of androiduk
> 
> This made me very happy. Looks like Toronto will get a funky pedestrian only retail strip after all. Melbourne and London have them, now we will too. How cool is this! Hopefully, the other laneways in downtown Toronto will get the same treatment instead of being destroyed.
> 
> *Retaining the historic laneway, renovating it, and the encouragement of retail* :happy:





Zack Fair said:


> Glass is really good on this one. Pics by caltrane74 at SSP.


----------



## Agent Smit

*U Condos *
U/C | 55 st, 45 st | 184 m, 158 m | Downtown / St George Campus














Marcanadian said:


> U of T by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> U of T by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

Spectra Condo 
39 st | ??? m | CityPlace







Elkhanan1 said:


> *Better / additional renders
> 
> 
> Posted by Ed007Toronto on UT.*
> 
> Some renders. More in the dataBase. *http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/spectra*





Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by Ramako on UT.*
> 
> A quick Google search yielded these pics from http://www.torontonewhouse.com/blog/?p=654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the flash of _colour_. The roofline and recessed balconies remind me of Pinnacle at Adelaide.
> 
> 
> *Posted by RedRaptor on UT.*





Marcanadian said:


> 13SC11411 by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> City Place: Spectra (Blocks 33, Housey St @ Dan Leckie Way, Concord Adex, 41s, RAW Design) + CityPlace: Quartz (Housey St @ Dan Leckie Way, Concord Adex, 41s, RAW Design) by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> City Place: Spectra (Blocks 33, Housey St @ Dan Leckie Way, Concord Adex, 41s, RAW Design) by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ocean Club *
(2157 Lake Shore Blvd W) 
U/C | 36 st, 8 st, 5 st (office) | 117 m, 27.5 m, 27.5 m | Humber Bay Shores / Etobicoke




Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Time for a closer look at Ocean Club.
> 
> Let's fly in from the east...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now swing in from the west...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let's get a better look at the tower - oh, it's got a rounded edge near the lake - hadn't caught that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, back to reality: right now, it's just a (nicely modern) sales pavilion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of which there's a scale model, naturally, which we'll tour about... naturally
> 
> here's the southern view, oblique angle, focusing on that curved wall of glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down at the bottom of which there is space for a restaurant patio facing the lake. There are intentions for this to be quite fine dining, a destination in fact. It's right across Marine Parade from the Humber Bay Butterfly Habitat, and that view across the bay to the downtown skyline, so here's hoping the food and service will match the setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but let's pull back again for a less oblique view from the south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then swing around for the view from the west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get close again, here looking over the tower's podium to the boutique building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here check out the tower building's entry area from the mid-block road that will run between Lake Shore Blvd and Marine Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour done, we'll back out again, looking back at the model from where we first arrived, the east.





TheRedPin.com said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> here are the latest renderings of Ocean Club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Here is a *Video *of the project. Definitely check it out:
> 
> 
> OCEAN CLUB VIDEO​





cruzin4u said:


> This one is under-construction.
> 
> August 4th by Jasonzed


----------



## Agent Smit

*Massey Tower *
(197-201 Yonge Street)
Proposed | 207 m | 60 st | Downtown

http://www.themasseytower.com/index.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto































Ramako said:


> Detailed animation showing the construction of *Massey Tower*. Looks like it should be ready to go soon.





TheCharioteer said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Agent Smit

*85 Harbour Street* 
(WaterPark Place III) 
U/C | 30 st | 129 m | South Core


Skyscrapercity forum thread



AndrewJM3D said:


> From the Oxford website, some new renders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the direct link to Union under the Gardiner, pretty slick.





KruEv said:


> Before-yesterday night





Marcanadian said:


> From drum118 on flickr:
> 
> 
> Waterpark Place III (85 Harbour St, Oxford, 30s) by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Waterpark Place III (85 Harbour St, Oxford, 30s) by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Waterpark Place III (85 Harbour St, Oxford, 30s) by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cladding looks pretty decent.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Residences at RCMI *
(426 University Ave) 
U/C | 42 st | 135 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database

From Urban Toronto





















sammo said:


> *42 storey 'car free/no parking' condo by Zeidler.*
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2...file-21943.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found at ut.
> 
> 
> _*Home Top Stories
> 'Car-free' condo: 42 storeys, no parking
> September 16, 2009 04:09:00
> Donovan Vincent
> CITY HALL BUREAU*
> A controversial 42-storey condo building that will be built without permanent parking spots cleared a key hurdle yesterday.
> The Toronto-East York community council overruled city staff skeptical about the dearth of parking to allow a plan that provides for only nine car-share rental spots, plus 315 spaces for bicycles.
> The condominium would go up on the site of the century-old Royal Canadian Military Institute on University Ave. near Dundas St., which would be demolished, with elements of its facade preserved at the base and a thin tower above...
> 
> *...But the project got the green light after Vaughan suggested a series of amendments to bring the building into what he later described as "better conformity" with the area...*_






Marcanadian said:


> Residences @ the RCMI by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Residences @ the RCMI by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*Emerald Park Condos* 
U/C | 40 st, 30 st | 143 m, 114 m | North York


http://bazis.ca/emerald-park/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



The 'Sauga said:


> Here are some higher quality renderings from Mongo on UrbanToronto:





The 'Sauga said:


> And here are some awesome 3D Drawings by Wyliepoon of Yonge/Sheppard in the future:
> 
> (The blue buildings are Tridel's Hullmark Centre development)





monkeyronin said:


>





Marcanadian said:


> Emerald Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Emerald Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Emerald Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Emerald Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Emerald Park and Hullmark by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Emerald Park and Hullmark by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Gibson Square *
(5170 Yonge St at Park Home Ave)
U/C | 2 x 42 st | 138 m | North York

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Staff Report - Final Report - February 16, 2010*
> 
> Excellent renders in the middle of the report.
> 
> *http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2010/ny/bgrd/backgroundfile-27578.pdf*
> 
> 
> *Posted by Solaris on UT.*
> 
> Proposal Summary:
> 
> two 42s towers (on 5s podium), 125 metres
> 937 residential units (including 12 live-work towns)
> 1,466.6 square metres of retail in podium
> underground subway connection south to Novotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Updated links to and additional images from Myles Burke Architectural Models' website:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The site on July 30, 2009 by LeonSKennedy on UT.*
> 
> Gibson Square parking lot. The project will face the Invesco Trimark Tower directly across the street (left middle-ground):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Current status by cy8bu on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This project's being trashed on UT. Try as I might, I can't figure out what's so terrible about it. I like it.
> 
> 
> *Okay, there does seem to be a major problem, aside from subjective views on the architecture:*





Marcanadian said:


> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> York Cemetery by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Gibson Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Beacon Condos *
(5200 Yonge Street, Toronto)
Proposed | ?? m | 35 st | North York City Centre

http://www.beaconcondos.ca/

From their website:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Bisha Hotel & Residences *
(56 Blue Jays Way) 
U/C | 41 st | 142 m | Entertainment District

http://bisha.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Okay, you've seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you visiting? Let's get you a room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you live here? This way please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in your designer suite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to relax up top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or hang out in the lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe have a drink at the bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, enough fooling around: let's get into the floor plans. Have fun exploring:





The 'Sauga said:


> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-17732.pdf
> 
> Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering on Adam Vaughan's flickr account:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277496224/





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*YC Condos *
(460 Yonge Street) 
Proposed | 57 st | 198 m | Downtown

http://yccondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> Fresh rendering courtesy of *BuzzBuzzHome*.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Nicholas Residences* 
(75 St Nicholas St) 
U/C | 29 st | 100 m | Downtown

http://www.nicholasresidences.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *BuzzBuzzHome*
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Posted on Feb 02, 2010 by Solaris on UT.
> 
> Preview Brochure*
> 
> _Click to Enlarge_
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Posted April 1, 2010 by Solaris on UT.
> 
> Northwest / Southwest / Southeast / Northeast Elevations*
> _Click to Enlarge_
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Posted in Oct 2009 by dt_toronto_geek on UT.*
> 
> A few photos of the corner of St. Nicholas & St. Mary Streets + the east side of St. Nicholas Street south of the project.
> 
> Click on the thumbnail to enlarge, then click again on the image for full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Posted on Feb 28, 2010 by casaguy on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *STAFF REPORT - Rezoning – Final Report - September 24, 2009
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-23833.pdf
> 
> Proposal*
> The application proposes a 29-storey residential condominium building containing 244
> units. The applicant proposes to retain and reconstruct the façade of the three-storey
> brick building at 65-67 St. Nicholas Street to include two levels of retail space accessible
> from grade. The remainder of the three-storey podium building will comprise four graderelated
> townhouse units, the condominium lobby, third-level units and indoor amenity
> space for the condominium residents.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Posted in Oct 2009 by Solaris on UT.
> 
> Previous vs. current proposal.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site Plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posted in Oct 2009 by greenleaf on UT.*
> 
> A few details I found interesting:
> 
> 
> The three-story (not listed as heritage) building is being taken apart and rebuilt 1.75m north to widen the lane on the southside of the proposal (cost: $600,000).
> 
> The proposal provides for a mix of 80 bachelor units, 136 one-bedroom units and 28 two bedroom units.
> 
> Lots of bike parking.
> 
> It's good all the garbage and parking action is moved to St. Mary's. That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Marcanadian said:


> By Caltrane on flickr:
> 
> 
> Untitled by caltrane74, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking this one a lot so far. I wasn't expecting much from the render.





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pace Condominiums *
(Jarvis St @ Dundas St E)
U/C | 42 st | 146 m | Downtown


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*





Travis007 said:


> http://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/Pace-Condominiums
> 
> Pace Condos is a new condo project by Great Gulf Homes currently in preconstruction at 155 Dundas Street East in Toronto, Ontario. The project is scheduled for completion in 2015. Available condos range in price from $209,990 to the mid $400,000's. The project has a total of 272 units.





Zack Fair said:


> 2014-04-11 by chris.kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Mercer*
(8 Mercer St) 
U/C | 33 st | 112 m | Entertainment District

http://themercercondos.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Madison* 
U/C | 33 st, 30 st | ??? m | Yonge-Eglinton

http://madisoncondo.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Travis007 said:


> http://www.themadisoncondos.ca/





Innsertnamehere said:


> september 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/showthread.php/7160-Madison-The-(97-Eglinton-Av-E-Dunfield-Madison-Homes-30-33s-Kirkor)/page7


----------



## Agent Smit

*King Charlotte Condos* 
(11 Charlotte St)
U/C | 32 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum threrad

http://www.kingcharlotte.com



Travis007 said:


> Condo officially dubbed as "King Charlotte".
> 
> 
> http://www.kingcharlotte.com





Jasonzed said:


>





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*Milan Residences*
U/C | 37 st | 120 m | Uptown

Skyscrapercity forum thread


From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Milan Residences by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Milan Residences by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Toronto is building like crazy! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

Nick Holmes said:


> Toronto is building like crazy! :cheers:


A veritable feast!


----------



## Highcliff

toronto is awesome...:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pier 27* 
(U/C) | 4 x 14 st | ??? m | Harbourfront


http://waterlink.ca/index.html
Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto












Jasonzed said:


>





Taller said:


> Pier 27 today:


----------



## Agent Smit

*INDX Condos *
(70 Temperence St) 
U/C | 54 st | 188 m | Financial District

http://www.indxcondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



AndrewJM3D said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, CentreCourt Developments
> 54 storeys
> 
> 
> Coming early spring 2012.
> 
> Welcome to INDX. A condo that will rewrite the book on condo-work-life-balance. It’s a stunning 53-storey condo at Bay & Adelaide. In the heart of the Financial District and starting from the mid $200s, it’s at the core of everything downtown.
> 
> 53 Storeys
> Status: Pre-construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://indxcondos.com/
> 
> 
> I realize we had a thread for this but it was a bit of a jumbled mess. It's time we give this project a proper page to start from.






isaidso said:


> Courtesy of Jack Landau


----------



## Marcanadian

Thanks for putting together all of these updates!


----------



## Agent Smit

Tableau Condominiums 
(117 Peter Street & 287 Richmond St W)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | Entertainment District

http://tableaucondos.com/home

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Urban Capital Property Group, Malibu Investments, ALIT Developments
> 36 storeys





Elkhanan1 said:


> Model pic from brokers' preview yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://yfrog.com/f/4744818131j/*





Marcanadian said:


> Tableau by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Tableau by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Tableau by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Tableau by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## zilze

Toronto looks stunning


----------



## Agent Smit

*60 Colborne *
Proposed | 25 st | 82 m | St. Lawrence

http://sixtycolborne.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Travis007 said:


> *Sixty Colborne, Toronto*
> 
> http://www.sixtycolborne.com
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne1 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne2 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne3 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne4 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne5 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne6 by Traavis007, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Mercer*
(8 Mercer St) 
U/C | 33 st | 112 m | Entertainment District

http://themercercondos.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*River City *
U/C | 16 st, 12 st | ??? m | West Don Lands

http://rivercitytoronto.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted on Mar 11, 2010 by Solaris on UT.*
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, River City is just *one* development project in West Don Lands and does not necessarily represent the entire extent of WDL Phase I.
> 
> The River City project itself by Urban Capital is broken up into 4 phases:
> 
> phase 1 includes 2 buildings fronting King Street & River Street (being 15 and 7 storeys respectively)
> phase 2 will be the 'cube-ist' tower (12s?) parallel/facing Don River
> phase 3 will be the (30s?) point tower next to the Central Park
> phase 4 will be the (12s?) tower centred on River Square
> *Site plan for River City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Context with surrounding area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Community overview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Courtyard between Phase I & II, looking south toward Phase III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *360 degree view of River City Phase I* - View from Southeast, going counter-clockwise.
> _Click to Enlarge_





Ramako said:


> River City by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River City by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River City by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Don Lands TCHC by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*45 Bay St *
Proposed | 50 st | ??? m | South Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



yyzer said:


> Umm....there is some news regarding 45 Bay, posted over at UT.........


----------



## Atmosphere

WOW! What is the chance of that being build?


----------



## Agent Smit

^^There are still a lot of known unknown factors that can influence the chances of this getting built.


----------



## isaidso

Considering this is all office, a lot will depend on securing a lead tenant. There are a number of large office proposals on the table atm. The office market is strong, but I'm assuming it still can't absorb them all at once. 

156 Front: 265m 
Union Centre: 239m
45 Bay: probably ~ 290m + 230m
1 Yonge: 185m
The Well: 177m

There's also the Oxford-Foster twins lurking in the background: 325m each.


----------



## filcan

Why do I have the feeling 45 Bay Street will never be built. At least in the form of it's current render.


----------



## ZZ-II

filcan said:


> Why do I have the feeling 45 Bay Street will never be built. At least in the form of it's current render.


would be too good to be true


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Well *
Proposed | Front and Spadina

http://www.thewelltoronto.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> A huge mixed-use project looks to be coming to Front and Spadina where the current Globe and Mail headquarters are located. You may remember there was a proposal to build a new HQ, but that was dumped and the lot was sold. The developers for this project are RioCan, Diamond Corp. and Allied Properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2014/01/massive_development_planned_for_front_and_spadina/
> 
> 
> Current site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewelltoronto.com/





waldenbg said:


> Some details:
> 
> -7.7-acre site
> 
> -consists of over a million square feet of residential space, a million square feet of office space, a new park, and numerous retail outlets spread between seven mid- to high-rise buildings between Draper, Front, Spadina, and Wellington
> 
> - a distinctive, sail-shaped office tower with street level retail is imagined soaring over the corner of Spadina and Front (according to BlogTO, no render yet)
> 
> - a central pedestrian laneway arcs through the development with passageways radiating off between the towers
> 
> - retail units range in size from small nooks to large flagship properties
> 
> - in each of the mixed-use towers above the _stores_ there are a few floors of *office space*, then *condos* and* rental apartments*
> 
> - no cars will be permitted anywhere throughout the development, except underneath
> 
> - brick would frame the building's lower floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting pic from their site:







waldenbg said:


> Higher-res photo of the office tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential towers are placeholders.






Travis007 said:


> http://www.alliedreit.com/index.php?page=property&property_id=185





isaidso said:


> This looks like the southeast corner with Front West depicted. A department store perhaps?
> 
> http://www.riocan.com/development-portfolio/development/front-street-and-spadina-avenue-(the-well):


----------



## isaidso

ZZ-II said:


> would be too good to be true


And the 4 tower Oxford casino proposal all over again.... although that is supposedly shelved not canceled.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Harbour Plaza & One York Street* 
U/C | 66 st, 62 st, 37 st | 233 m, 224 m, 173.5 m | South Core

http://www.harbour-plaza-toronto.ca/

Urban Toronto database

Skyscrapercity forum thread



waldenbg said:


> Looking great! From Menkes


From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> The PATH pedestrian bridge linking the ACC to 90 Harbour was hoisted into place this morning. The second half of the bridge, from 90 Harbour to Waterpark Place III, should be coming next month.
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> PATH Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> 90 Harbour by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Redevelopment of Regent Park *
U/C | Multiple Phases | Regent Park

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr





ChesterCopperpot said:


> And the beginning of Phase 3


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That 45 Bay Street project would be amazing.


----------



## Agent Smit

*FIVE Condos* 
(5 St Joseph St at Yonge) 
U/C | 48 st | ??? m | Downtown



isaidso said:


> There are better images out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Restoration of the Yonge Street retail block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really worried that they were going to destroy the laneway. I love that alley and assumed Toronto would never recognize how wonderful it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7940/dsc03148et.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of androiduk
> 
> This made me very happy. Looks like Toronto will get a funky pedestrian only retail strip after all. Melbourne and London have them, now we will too. How cool is this! Hopefully, the other laneways in downtown Toronto will get the same treatment instead of being destroyed.
> 
> *Retaining the historic laneway, renovating it, and the encouragement of retail* :happy:





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Five Condos by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*X2 Condos *
U/C | 49 st | 161 m | Downtown / Church-Wellesley

http://www.x2condos.com/
Urbantoronto database
Skysrapercity forum thread 



The 'Sauga said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, Great Gulf Homes
> 49 storeys
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2008/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-12455.pdf
> 
> 49 storey condo tower by Lifegreat (A Great Gulf and Lifetime Homes joint project) at Jarvis/Charles.





Marcanadian said:


> X2 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> X2 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> X2 by Marcanadian, on Flickr





isaidso said:


> There are blue bits as well, but they're hard to see in those photos. I'm assuming its inspired by Dutch painter, Piet Mondrian. He became famous for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X Condos and X2 are a collision of Mies and Mondrian.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ice Condos*

http://www.icecondos.com/
Skyscrapercity thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto











steveve said:


> From today:





Jasonzed said:


>





Marcanadian said:


> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0510 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

88 Scott Street 
U/C | 58 st | 202 m | Downtown / St Lawrence

http://www.88scott.com/
Skysrapercity forum thnread




Marcanadian said:


> I don't think this rendering has been posted:





AndrewJM3D said:


> Nice evening render just for TB
> 
> 
> posted by: Buzzbuzzhomes





monkeyronin said:


> This has been redesigned (read: cheapened)





Ramako said:


> *88 Scott* almost ready for its crane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 Scott by Ramako, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 Scott by Ramako, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*U Condos *
U/C | 55 st, 45 st | 184 m, 158 m | Downtown / St George Campus

Skyscrapercity forum thread



DrT said:


> Developer: Pemberton Group
> 55, 45 storeys
> 
> 
> Just posted at the Urban Toronto forum (credit acknowledged to their moderator for finding and posting this link).
> 
> Huge development for Bay St. between St. Joseph and St. Mary St. on UT lands (St. Michael's College).
> 
> Three towers, 45, 37 and 25 storeys with townhouses along Bay!
> 
> Link:
> www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2007/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-661.pdf
> 
> This came out of left field for me. Surprised college involved in residential development.





Marcanadian said:


> U Condos by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*160 Front Street West*
Proposed | Office: 54 st, 265 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



waldenbg said:


> My new favourite project in the city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing video on the project:
> http://player.vimeo.com/video/93498155
> 
> http://piranhanyc.com/architecture.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, that would be perfect!^^


----------



## Agent Smit

*2 Queen Street West*
Proposed | 65 st | 200+ m

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Ramako said:


> Update from Urban Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this is a mostly office/commercial neighbourhood, few residents turned out to the development meeting and none of them had any issues with the development. The local councillor expressed some concern about the already-crowded sidewalks and the degree to which the proposal exceeds current zoning limits. Hopefully Cadillac Fairview will offset these concerns with some nice monetary contributions to the neighbourhood. There were no shadowing issues with respect to Nathan Phillips Square and the nearby Massey Tower was already approved at 208 metres (though that was partially due to the contribution of land to Massey Hall). The existing heritage building has undergone some renovations that has left much of it in rough shape and hidden under what looks like aluminum siding. All that will come off and the facade will be restored, though the building itself will be gutted. The first two floors will be retail, and above that will be amenity space. This will be a rental building, not a condo, so as soon as approvals come, we could see equipment on site.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums*
25 Richmond Street East | 50 fl | Pro

http://www.yongeandrich.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




cruzin4u said:


> This is a two tower proposal (22 and 50 stories).
> 
> New renderings thanks to *AlbertC*.


----------



## Urbanista1

very bold design, great location.


----------



## BrickellResidence

toronto has the best residential designs!


----------



## isaidso

brickellresidence said:


> toronto has the best residential designs!


We didn't used to, but we've seen a big uptick in both creativity and sophistication over the last 8 years. It's been consumer driven and due to fierce competition amongst developers. Companies are increasingly viewing good design as a way to beat their rivals. 

Toronto still sees far too many pedestrian proposals for my liking, but the bar keeps rising each year so I'm very optimistic about where we're headed.


----------



## novaguy

2 queen w, project was cancelled months ago


----------



## Agent Smit

*Vox Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, | ??? m | Yonge & Wellesley St.

http://voxcondostoronto.com/


----------



## Agent Smit

60 Colborne 
Proposed | 25 st | 82 m | St. Lawrence

http://sixtycolborne.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Travis007 said:


> *Sixty Colborne, Toronto*
> 
> http://www.sixtycolborne.com
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne1 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne2 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne3 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne4 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne5 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SixtyColborne6 by Traavis007, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Richmond Adelaide Centre III *
(100 Adelaide Street West)
U/C | 40 st | ??? m | Financial District

Skysrapercity forum thread



Filip said:


> Developer: Oxford Properties
> 40 storeys
> 
> 
> From MysteryMan over on UT:
> 
> "*I was talking to an someone involved on the R-A Centre, and it looks like the new Richmond Adelaide tower that was proposed for the corner at Adelaide and Sheppard is being completely redesigned. This is the office tower that was to include the facade of the historic Concourse building. The new tower has been moved to the north east corner of the block, at Richmond and Sheppard. The Concourse building will be retained in full, which is great.
> 
> 
> No news on the height, design and possible future tenant of the new tower yet.*"





cruzin4u said:


> Some other renderings from* VisualHouse.co*





Marcanadian said:


> Richmond Adelaide by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Richmond-Adelaide better be a knock out. Toronto demolished one of its last remaining Art Deco office buildings so this could rise in its place. Nothing will compensate for that loss, but it will add insult to injury if this isn't a 10/10.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It could end up like the Diamond Tower in Milan:


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ They really look similar!


----------



## Agent Smit

*Residences at RCMI *
(426 University Ave) 
U/C | 42 st | 135 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database

From Urban Toronto





















sammo said:


> *42 storey 'car free/no parking' condo by Zeidler.*
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2...file-21943.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found at ut.
> 
> 
> _*Home Top Stories
> 'Car-free' condo: 42 storeys, no parking
> September 16, 2009 04:09:00
> Donovan Vincent
> CITY HALL BUREAU*
> A controversial 42-storey condo building that will be built without permanent parking spots cleared a key hurdle yesterday.
> The Toronto-East York community council overruled city staff skeptical about the dearth of parking to allow a plan that provides for only nine car-share rental spots, plus 315 spaces for bicycles.
> The condominium would go up on the site of the century-old Royal Canadian Military Institute on University Ave. near Dundas St., which would be demolished, with elements of its facade preserved at the base and a thin tower above...
> 
> *...But the project got the green light after Vaughan suggested a series of amendments to bring the building into what he later described as "better conformity" with the area...*_






Marcanadian said:


> RCMI by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> RCMI by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> RCMI by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> RCMI by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*One Bloor *
U/C | 75 st | 257.3 m | Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.onebloor.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread 1

Skyscrapercity forum thread 2



MafaldaBoy said:


> *One Bloor East* | Yorkville | _75 floors_
> 
> Project website: onebloor.com | UrbanToronto database: One Bloor East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via UrbanToronto





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of caltrane74





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of caltrane74


----------



## Agent Smit

*YC Condos *
(460 Yonge Street) 
Proposed | 57 st | 198 m | Downtown

http://yccondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There is a new condo project planned to replace a 1960s lowrise and a parking lot south of OCAD. I saw renders go up on the existing building, I'll try to get a photo.


----------



## Agent Smit

*L Tower*
T/O | 58 st | 205 m | St. Lawrence

http://www.theltower.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto database

From Urban Toronto




















Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Steamy by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I just noticed you can see Backstage creeping up just behind L Tower.


----------



## Union Man

The high rise development in Toronto is impressive, so many projects!


----------



## Agent Smit

Peter Street Condos 
(328-340 Adelaide Street W) 
U/C | 40 st | 130 m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by urbandreamer on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> While it is not possible to exactly re-create the perspective above with Google Streetview, here is the closest you can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Streetview
> 
> 
> This angle along Adelaide Street shows more of the buildings that Peter Street Condominiums would replace, including 328 through 340 Adelaide Street West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Streetview





monkeyronin said:


> Peter Street Condos by Jimmy Wu Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Peter Street Condos by Jimmy Wu Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Street Condos by Jimmy Wu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

ThatOneGuy said:


> There is a new condo project planned to replace a 1960s lowrise and a parking lot south of OCAD. I saw renders go up on the existing building, I'll try to get a photo.



























































Both brick buildings will be demolished.


----------



## isaidso

Union Man said:


> The high rise development in Toronto is impressive, so many projects!


A few years ago there were more high rises under construction in Toronto than the United States. Development has picked up considerably south of the border, but things still seem to be humming along here. Toronto is still growing into its role as Canada's alpha city. We're 3 decades into the transformation and the city likely won't be done for another 2-3 decades.


----------



## Urbanista1

Toronto's manhattanization won't stop any time soon, the underlying forces shaping it are getting stronger actually. Soon, Toronto will have the biggest concentration of tall buildings next to NYC in the western world.


----------



## Atmosphere

What are those forces? ^^ I love some more info on this  Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ Aside from population growth, I think one of those 'forces' might be the Greenbelt established in 2005. It is a permanently protected area of green space, farmland, watersheds and forests around the Greater Toronto Area and Hamilton. Developers can no longer build new subdivisions around the city and probably turned into building highrises.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenbelt_(Golden_Horseshoe)


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Developers absolutely can build more subdivisions, but its discouraged. Highrise housing now accounts for 65% of new home sales compared to 30% a decade ago.


----------



## isaidso

Atmosphere said:


> What are those forces? ^^ I love some more info on this  Very interesting stuff.


Besides what's been mentioned, there are some less obvious things at play. For most of Canada's history, Montreal was our #1 city. It's where the establishment lived, it was our cultural centre, political centre, etc. Toronto moved passed Montreal in size around 1977 and has never looked back. The nation's momentum has re-focused more squarely on Toronto and the city is still benefiting tremendously from its newfound status within Canada. Toronto started the process 30+ years ago transforming from a big industrial city to a sophisticated global centre. This was never going to happen overnight. These things take generations to accomplish.

A second factor is the cultural shift occurring in most Canadian cities where people have a renewed interest in downtown living. We still see growth in suburbia, but far more of the growth is occurring in the downtown core. Urban planning policies now encourage higher density, intensification, transit, etc. Couple this with the Green Belt in Toronto/other factors touched upon and the city is experiencing a historic boom that started around 2006 and shows no signs of letting up.


----------



## Urbanista1

> What are those forces? I love some more info on this Very interesting stuff.


Migration and intensification are the biggest forces, the latter encourage by the Places to Grow legislation and the Green Belt Act whereas migration is fed by immigration internal migration to Toronto of young people within Canada and migration to Toronto from other parts of Ontario. The urban lifestyle is being perceived as positive again, especially now that cities have been cleaned up, parks and squares enhanced and the availability of transit. Personally transit in Toronto could be much better, but what I really love about Toronto is the diversity, the range of restaurants, museums, clubs, things to do and people to meet and the overall atmosphere of tolerance. Tolerance I would name the other big force making Toronto so attractive the world over.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Yorkville Condominiums *
(32 Davenport Rd at McMurrich) 
U/C | 31 st | ??? m | Uptown / Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.theyorkville.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Elkhanan1 said:


> *From Dec 3, 2010 by Ed007Toronto on UT.*
> 
> Sweet! Slightly updated render.


















































isaidso said:


> Courtesy of urbandreamer


----------



## Agent Smit

*Islington Terrace *
35 fl | 45 fl | 38 fl | Pro

http://www.tridel.com/communities/islington-terrace-condos/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



Innsertnamehere said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*Massey Tower *
(197-201 Yonge Street)
Proposed | 207 m | 60 st | Downtown

http://www.themasseytower.com/index.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto































Ramako said:


> Detailed animation showing the construction of *Massey Tower*. Looks like it should be ready to go soon.





TheCharioteer said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of charioteer





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of thecharioteer


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That yellow overhang of that one building looks really bad.


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Yorkville Ave *
Proposed | 58 st | 186 m | Yorkville


http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Jasonzed said:


> Great rooftop patio...





AndrewJM3D said:


> from the website. http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville/index.html





Zack Fair said:


> The scale model, pics courtesy of BuzzBuzzHome.
> It's looks different from the renders.





monkeyronin said:


> I like the tower and appreciate that it incorporates the historic buildings without resorting to cheap facadism. Also, the building height it reported to be 189 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/planning/yorkville/1_yorkville.htm


----------



## Agent Smit

*Block 22*
Proposed | 79 st, 68 st | ??? m | CityPlace

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Tuscani01 said:


> As promised:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Mirvish + Gehry Toronto (Theatre Row)*
Proposed | 92 st + 82 st | 304 m, 272 m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



StEC said:


> New renders courtesy of Toronto Skyscraper Blog and I'm not sure how I feel about these ones........





waldenbg said:


> I think these will be some of the nicest buildings in North America upon completion!


----------



## Agent Smit

Tableau Condominiums 
(117 Peter Street & 287 Richmond St W)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | Entertainment District

http://tableaucondos.com/home

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Urban Capital Property Group, Malibu Investments, ALIT Developments
> 36 storeys
> 
> 
> *Posted in Jan '08 by cabeman on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *STAFF REPORT - 117 Peter St. and 287 Richmond St. W – Rezoning –
> Preliminary Report - January 20, 2010
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2010/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-26912.pdf*
> 
> Another Jenga Block building. Renders at the back of the report.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *STAFF REPORT - 117 Peter Street and 287 Richmond Street West -
> Rezoning Application - Refusal Report - August 4, 2010
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2010/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-32709.pdf*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday, August 16, 2010
> 
> *Say goodbye to Clubland
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/848252--say-goodbye-to-clubland?bn=1*
> 
> 
> ...A sign reading “Development Proposal” sits in the front window of 117 Peter St. — the corner of Peter and Richmond Sts.
> 
> *The proposal, currently being fine-tuned and set to go in front of Community Council on Tuesday, will turn the
> warehouse into a condo that would house office space on the main floor. A small public plaza would sit out front.*
> 
> City Councillor Adam Vaughan said the project will rehabilitate the north and south side of Richmond.
> 
> It also represents another nail in the coffin for clubland as we know it.
> 
> And it is another telltale sign of a downtown neighbourhood reinventing itself...





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By ProjectEnd on UT.*
> 
> Booyakasha!





Elkhanan1 said:


> Model pic from brokers' preview yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://yfrog.com/f/4744818131j/*





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of urbandreamer


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pinnacle on Adelaide *
U/C | 43 st | 135 m | Entertainment District


http://www.pinnacleinternational.ca/?page_id=228
Skyscrapercity forum thread




sammo said:


> some new renders:
> by Interchange42 at UT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and here's the original 'vision'.
> lol, clearly, unfortunately they've opted not to 'cut corners'.





Marcanadian said:


> DSC_0321 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

Picasso Condo 
(318 Richmond St W) 
U/C | 39 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Wrk_InProgress said:


> Developer: Monarch Group, Goldman Group
> 39 storeys
> 
> TAS Designbuild (behind M5V, Dia & Zed) is proposing a 35 storey condo with a 9 storey podium across the street from the Paramount.
> 
> Supposed to be some sort of gigantic N-Blox with trees/green roofs everywhere.
> 
> Maybe someone more in the know could provide some details ..





Marcanadian said:


> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Peter Street Condos by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Picasso is doing wonders for that street.


----------



## Agent Smit

*INDX Condos *
(70 Temperence St) 
U/C | 54 st | 188 m | Financial District

http://www.indxcondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



AndrewJM3D said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, CentreCourt Developments
> 54 storeys
> 
> 
> Coming early spring 2012.
> 
> Welcome to INDX. A condo that will rewrite the book on condo-work-life-balance. It’s a stunning 53-storey condo at Bay & Adelaide. In the heart of the Financial District and starting from the mid $200s, it’s at the core of everything downtown.
> 
> 53 Storeys
> Status: Pre-construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://indxcondos.com/
> 
> 
> I realize we had a thread for this but it was a bit of a jumbled mess. It's time we give this project a proper page to start from.





Santar said:


> December 17th, 2014 by scamander24


----------



## Agent Smit

*Studio on Richmond*
U/C | 41 st, 31 st | 131 m, 97 m | Entertainment District

http://www.studiocondos.ca/studio2/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



The 'Sauga said:


> Developer: Aspen Ridge Homes
> 41, 31 storeys
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2008/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-14215.pdf
> 
> Developer is Aspen Ridge Homes and the architect is Quadrangle.





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> We have more of Studio for you to look at.
> 
> 
> It's daytime, and Studio stands tall on Richmond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in alternately rendered universe, it's a dark and stormy night: a cab is facing the wrong way on Richmond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassed, the cab reverses out of sight, leaving you looking at the entrance to the complex. The place looks cool, but quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colourful lobby is similarly void of life. Where is everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening, once the rain has dried up, you head out to the rooftop lounge area. Now you remember: everyone is stuck across the street in an interminable line at Burrito Boys waiting just about forever for their order, and that's why you have the place to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By aiekon on UT.*
> 
> New interior renderings originally posted on blog.buzzbuzzhome.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues and metallics dominate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large windows, cool views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminated event space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sleek billiards room with murals and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio lounge with night club vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban yoga!





isaidso said:


> Courtesy of caltrane74





Marcanadian said:


> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice urban canyon forming there! It's turning into a sea of high rises from Spadina all the way to Jarvis where that mid rise bookends the street. I suppose it will eventually extend a great deal further in each direction: east to the Don Valley and west to Liberty Village.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ It sure will!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> Picasso is doing wonders for that street.


I think the cladding looks kinda cheap.


----------



## isaidso

The cladding is not of the same quality as One Bloor. I don't like spandrel either, but if we're to get spandrel I'd much prefer this than 90% of the spandrel that's gone up over the last 8 years. The black, red, and silver is a much welcomed relief from the sea of blue/green glass Toronto has been infested with lately.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hopefully the red will make an impact. Toronto hasn't had anything with red on it since the Scotiabank Tower.

And I wonder when it will become common knowledge for architects that making the spandrels black makes them much harder to see?


----------



## Jaborandi

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hopefully the red will make an impact. Toronto hasn't had anything with red on it since the Scotiabank Tower.
> 
> And I wonder when it will become common knowledge for architects that making the spandrels black makes them much harder to see?


And the CBC headquarters


----------



## Marcanadian

That's not spandrel glass on Picasso, that's aluminum.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ice Condos*

http://www.icecondos.com/
Skyscrapercity thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto











Taller said:


> From Monday:


----------



## filcan

^^One of the best looking condos in the city IMO. :cheers:


----------



## geoking66

Ice is absolutely stunning. Best tied with Aura until One Bloor delivers.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Monde Condominiums *
(5 Lower Sherbourne St) 
Proposed | 42 st | 138 m | East Bayfront

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Travis007 said:


> New building renderings after the recent design review meeting. Looks much more refined with the innovative balconies.


----------



## Agent Smit

*50 Wellesley*
? fl | ?m | Pro

http://www.pureplaza.com/index.php?s=community-36


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Cumberland at Yorkville Plaza*
Proposed | 40 st | 125 m | Yorkville

http://www.thecumberland.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Marcanadian said:


> I believe this is the proper thread for this.
> 
> New renderings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/the-cumberland


----------



## Agent Smit

*Bisha Hotel & Residences *
(56 Blue Jays Way) 
U/C | 41 st | 142 m | Entertainment District

http://bisha.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



The 'Sauga said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, Ink Entertainment
> 41 storeys
> 
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-17732.pdf
> 
> Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering on Adam Vaughan's flickr account:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277496224/





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Okay, you've seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you visiting? Let's get you a room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you live here? This way please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in your designer suite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to relax up top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or hang out in the lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe have a drink at the bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, enough fooling around: let's get into the floor plans. Have fun exploring:





The 'Sauga said:


> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-17732.pdf
> 
> Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering on Adam Vaughan's flickr account:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277496224/





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## towerpower123

Does anyone know of any progress on the Smart House, a 25 story micro-unit condo tower with 4 floors of retail in the base? It is supposed to be at 219 Queen Street West. I hope that they go with the taper of color from the model in the last image!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Last one's really nice! I also see the FLW influence


----------



## Agent Smit

*Jade Waterfront Condos *
U/C | 38 st | ??? m | Humber Bay Shores


http://www.jadewaterfrontcondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto









From Lifestyles Realty Blog


----------



## Urbanista1

Walked by Queen Richmond Centre last night and it's atrium really gave me goose bumps, the base kind of reminds me of the jacks I played with as a child. And to think I almost bought a condo next door 15 years ago. That FLW inspired atrium is nice in the visuals of the other building but it all depends on the execution, I thought the apple slice bays on the podium and taller portion were more reminiscent of Marina City in Chicago.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That wavy facade will look really good if the light hits it right.


----------



## Agent Smit

Urbanista1 said:


> Walked by Queen Richmond Centre last night and it's atrium really gave me goose bumps, the base kind of reminds me of the jacks I played with as a child. And to think I almost bought a condo next door 15 years ago. That FLW inspired atrium is nice in the visuals of the other building but it all depends on the execution, I thought the apple slice bays on the podium and taller portion were more reminiscent of Marina City in Chicago.


That building would probably have the 3rd best atrium in the city after the Bookfield place & Royal Bank Plaza.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Student Learning Centre* 
U/C | 8 st | Ryerson University

http://www.ryerson.ca/about/masterplan/
Skyscrapercity forum thread




Travis007 said:


> Here are some higher quality renderings from Ryerson:
> 
> http://www.ryerson.ca/news/media/spotlight/slc/
> 
> The Student Learning Centre will provide Ryerson students with an outstanding environment to study, collaborate and discover. The stunning new building will be a transformative, bold development and an important step forward in city building. Designed by the acclaimed international architectural team of Zeidler Partnership Architects of Toronto and Snøhetta of Oslo, Norway and New York City, the building has a targeted completion date of Winter 2014.





Taller said:


> This is cool... time lapse of it going up:


----------



## Agent Smit

*River City 3 *
28 fl | Pro

http://rivercitytoronto.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> *Address*: ?
> *Developer*: UrbanCapital
> *Architect*: Saucier Perrotte Architects


----------



## jaycola

I love the way the look of the Rivercity 3 building is sort of post apocalyptic. The way the balconies come out in an undulating fashion from what is ostensibly a rectangle box looks like remnants of an exploded building. 
As well, the cantilevered balconies give some units larger terraces and others deep overhanging sheltered balconies. 
I just hate the name. Nothing here makes me think of Rivers.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

The River City buildings are literally a stones throw from the Don River


----------



## Agent Smit

jaycola said:


> I love the way the look of the Rivercity 3 building is sort of post apocalyptic. The way the balconies come out in an undulating fashion from what is ostensibly a rectangle box looks like remnants of an exploded building.
> As well, the cantilevered balconies give some units larger terraces and others deep overhanging sheltered balconies.
> I just hate the name. Nothing here makes me think of Rivers.


That's what I was thinking too about the design. It looks like it's from a futuristic dystopian city.


----------



## Agent Smit

*e Condos *
(NE corner of Yonge & Eglinton)
Prep | 64 st, 44 st | ??? m | Yonge-Eglinton


http://www.econdosshowroom.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread




monkeyronin said:


> New renderings. The red colouring on the central portion has been removed and the second tower has been shortened. The subway entrance looks cool though.





Innsertnamehere said:


> The shorter tower has been redesigned and the taller tower has been shortened to 194m / 58 floors. Regained the red though.
> 
> Also, Bazis has filed for construction permits for the taller tower.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Beacon Condos *
(5200 Yonge Street, Toronto)
Proposed | ?? m | 35 st | North York City Centre

http://www.beaconcondos.ca/

From their website:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


I love it.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Kip District*
Proposed | ?? m | ? st | 5365 Dundas St W, Etobicoke
http://thekipdistrict.com/


From Urbantoronto


----------



## Jaborandi

Thanks for your continued efforts in maintaining this amazing compilation list. It is greatly appreciated. What a wondrous time to be living in Toronto!


----------



## Agent Smit

*King Charlotte Condos* 
(11 Charlotte St)
U/C | 32 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum threrad

http://www.kingcharlotte.com

From Urbantoronto





















Marcanadian said:


> King Charlotte by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> King Charlotte by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> King Charlotte by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> King Charlotte by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Barbe Verte

Lots of horribles projects for this city.


----------



## Agent Smit

*481 University Avenue*
Proposed| 55 st | 174 m | Dundas/University

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Taller said:


> Information and photos taken from here, and the article quotes Urban Toronto.:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/
> *New condo to bring University Ave. a residential jolt*
> posted by Posted by Chris Bateman / November 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both photos and information from:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/


----------



## isaidso

I haven't heard a peep about 481 University in a long time. I do think they can go a hell of a alot taller on University Avenue. It needs substantial height along it to avoid feeling wind swept due to the width of the street.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That could be the first time in Toronto they've retained the facade of a post-war building.









Also 505 University Avenue is probably the nicest building on that stretch of University Ave. It's an unmentioned gem.


----------



## isaidso

You might be right. I can't think of anything else. Some of our wonderful 70s-80s architecture seems most at risk. Very few value it and are in a mad hurry to bulldoze them or make them look current.


----------



## Agent Smit

*400 Front Street West* 
Proposed | 60 st, 58 st, 25 st, 24 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/400-front-street


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> You might be right. I can't think of anything else. Some of our wonderful 70s-80s architecture seems most at risk. Very few value it and are in a mad hurry to bulldoze them or make them look current.


Actually further down on University Avenue they did a pretty bad 'modernization' of the 1971 Zurich Center

They removed the steel panels that fit well with the brown concrete and replaced them with some plasticky grey spandrel.

















It wasn't that great a building to begin with but it looks worse now and the reclad's very obvious.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, the architectural integrity of Zurich Life has been compromised.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> Yes, the architectural integrity of Zurich Life has been compromised.


IIRC, it was built as the Travellers Life Insurance building. I never much cared for it then and the recent recladding has done absolutely nothing to change that.


----------



## Agent Smit

*River City *
U/C | 16 st, 12 st | ??? m | West Don Lands

http://rivercitytoronto.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted on Mar 11, 2010 by Solaris on UT.*
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, River City is just *one* development project in West Don Lands and does not necessarily represent the entire extent of WDL Phase I.
> 
> The River City project itself by Urban Capital is broken up into 4 phases:
> 
> phase 1 includes 2 buildings fronting King Street & River Street (being 15 and 7 storeys respectively)
> phase 2 will be the 'cube-ist' tower (12s?) parallel/facing Don River
> phase 3 will be the (30s?) point tower next to the Central Park
> phase 4 will be the (12s?) tower centred on River Square
> *Site plan for River City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Context with surrounding area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Community overview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Courtyard between Phase I & II, looking south toward Phase III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *360 degree view of River City Phase I* - View from Southeast, going counter-clockwise.
> _Click to Enlarge_





Marcanadian said:


> Canary District by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Canary District by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Canary District by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Westlake Village (2200 Lake Shore Blvd W)* 
U/C | 48 st, 43 st, 38 st | ??? m | Humber Bay Shores / Etobicoke]

http://www.livingwestlake.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Onni Group
> Architect: Page + Steele
> 
> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/picoftheday/images/WestlakeShower750.jpg[/img
> [img]http://urbantoronto.ca/picoftheday/images/WestlakeKitchen750.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 48-storey first tower is registering now.





Marcanadian said:


> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Theatre Park *
(244 King St W by the Royal Alex) 
U/C | 47 st | 157 m | Entertainment District


http://www.theatrepark.ca/flash.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theatre Park, as you know, is launching shortly. The building, now approved at 47 storeys, has had some changes since its first incarnation, and now sports a beefed-up podium. The park plan in front is now more fully formed, and includes a restaurant at the base of the tower behind a reflecting pool. No doubt the restaurant will be mobbed prior to the nightly shows at the Royal Alex next door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I think this is gorgeous!*_





Marcanadian said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Theatre Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Bank of Nova Scotia building kept their circa 1952 building and added a huge atrium to the side of it.. mind you that was full on historic preservation and not facadism.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Agent Smit said:


> *Theatre Park *
> (244 King St W by the Royal Alex)
> U/C | 47 st | 157 m | Entertainment District
> 
> 
> http://www.theatrepark.ca/flash.php
> Skyscrapercity forum thread


What a shame they couldn't build that cantilevered roof structure.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, it was a beautiful feature and tied it all together. The constant 'bait and switch' is getting tiring. They pass it off as 'artistic license'. They can call it what they want but they're basically lying.... and doing it on purpose.


----------



## Ashok

hm... I wonder what purposes those zig-zag things play in the building, beside being an aesthethic features. I mean, do they act as braces?


----------



## Agent Smit

^^I think they are not braces or something. As seen on the photos, the building is almost finish yet some of these x's are not yet in place.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Chaz Yorkville (45 Charles St E)* 
U/C | 47 st | ??? m | Downtown / Bloor-Yorkville


http://www.chazyorkville.com/
Skyscraper forum thread


Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UrbanToronto recently visited Chaz on Charles,which gave us the opportunity to study the scale model of the building
> for a closer look both at how Chaz will meet the street, and at some of its ground level amenities. We will spin around
> the scale model, and start with a view from the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northeast view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Down at street level, this rendering takes in the limestone-clad podium that faces Charles Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> We get in closer to the sidewalk lobby entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> The same area, but from the northeast instead of the northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down on the area, we see the layout more clearly. At the right we see the driveway heading to the car drop, and then a snaking
> sculpture amidst light poles in the plaza. Below that is the main entrance from the sidewalk, and a path leading the the outdoor landscaped
> terrace at bottom. We'll look more at the terrace later in this tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Past the lobby entrance we find ourselves in a relaxing space designed by Ceconni Simone. The space is divided into a series of smaller spaces
> - a Living Room, a Wet Bar, a Dining Room (with wet bar and catering kitchen) and a Billiards Room - all of which open onto a landscaped outdoor
> terrace. The east lobby spaces will be bookable for private functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Outside again, we take a look down on the landscaped terrace, created by LandArtDesign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> This rendering gives us an idea of the terrace during the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the terrace from the southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East terrace at Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> From a distance, the full east side of the building will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> We spin 'round to the south. Up near the top we see the Chaz Club with its dramatic two-storey view over the city.
> We'll come back for a better look at the club in a future story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Back at ground level we see the terrace from the south end, and sitting areas and bike lock-ups in the plaza area at the back of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> A rendering gives us a view of the south side of the podium. While it is not readily apparent in the rendering, all sides of the podium will be clad in limestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> The west side of the building, as you can see above as well, features the driveway a car drop-off.
> The garage entrance is shown correctly in the model below, not the rendering above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> This rendering depicts the car drop-off area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the west side entrance from the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West entrance to Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a full shot of the model from the northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northwest view of Chaz on Charles by Edenshaw Homes and 45 Charles Ltd, image by Craig White
> 
> 
> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Start of demolition is currently slated for July 4.
> 
> 
> *Posted by androiduk on UT.*
> 
> Application: Demolition Folder (DM) Status: Not Started
> 
> Location: 45 CHARLES ST E
> TORONTO M4Y 1S2
> 
> Ward 27: Toronto Centre-Rosedale
> 
> Application#: 11 202282 DEM 00 DM Accepted Date: May 25, 2011
> 
> Project: Multiple Use/Non Residential Demolition
> 
> Description: Proposal to demolish 8 storey multi use commercial building. See 11 101340 BLD for new proposed condo.





Marcanadian said:


> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1108 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1109 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1110 by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> CHAZ Yorkville Condos (45 Charles Ltd & Edenshaw Developments Limited, 47s, Page + Steele Architects Inc) + Casa (33 Charles Street East, Cresford Development Corporation, 46s, architectsAlliance) by drum118, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAZ Yorkville Condos (45 Charles Ltd & Edenshaw Developments Limited, 47s, Page + Steele Architects Inc) by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ashok said:


> hm... I wonder what purposes those zig-zag things play in the building, beside being an aesthethic features. I mean, do they act as braces?


They were architectural rather than structural.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pace Condominiums *
(Jarvis St @ Dundas St E)
U/C | 42 st | 146 m | Downtown


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*





isaidso said:


> Pace Condos by kotsy.in.toronto, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by kotsy.in.toronto, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

can your guys post one render and one construction pic please the page gets too heavy.....


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ I'll look for posts that have fewer images in them to quote on this thread.


----------



## Agent Smit

North St James Town

Proposed | 45st + 4st + 12st + 37st + 45st | ??? | Saint James Town

Skyscrapercity forum thread



ChesterCopperpot said:


> Saw this over at Urban Toronto
> 
> http://ward27news.ca/north-st-jamestown-revised-application-submission
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/planning/stjamestown/north_stjames.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Drawings - http://www.toronto.ca/planning/stjamestown/pdf/north_stjames_plans.pdf


----------



## Agent Smit

*PJ Condos* 
Proposed | 41 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Looks like 41 storeys.





Travis007 said:


> IMG_4751 by Traavis007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4752 by Traavis007, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*HNR Dundas Square *
U/C | 40 st | 122.5 m | Dundas Square

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Ramako said:


> I believe this is the latest one, but it's so old - who knows if it's still the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/hnr-dundas-square-tower
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if those blank walls ended up with some kind of signage.





Marcanadian said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Eglinton Avenue East *
Proposed | 68 st | 225 m | Yonge and Eglinton

Skyscrapertcity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Massive new tower for the southeast corner of Yonge and Eglinton, designed by Hariri Pontarini:


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Marcanadian said:


> CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*50 Bloor Street West*
Proposed | 72 st | 230 m | Bloor-Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread


Innsertnamehere said:


> dropped to 230 meters and 72 floors:


----------



## AngelDowp

Agent Smit said:


> Casa II (42 Charles Street East)
> U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎
> 
> http://casa2condominiums.com/
> Skyscraper forum thread


*Terrible*, *Terrible*...Big and terrible BOX. 

This is Canada, no Brazil or Venezuela.


----------



## Agent Smit

*1Thousand Bay Condos*
U/C | 32 st | 101 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread





Travis007 said:


> Looks nice, the evolution of the upper Bay Street canyon continues. Another sharp design by aA. Cresford has been one of the most improved developers in recent years, benefiting from hiring better architects.
> 
> *1ThousandBay (1000 Bay Street), 32 Storeys by Cresford Developments and architectsAlliance*
> 
> 
> _Renderings and link provided by Urbandreamer on UrbanToronto_
> http://www.1thousandbay.com/


From talkcondo.com











Marcanadian said:


> 1000 Bay by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> 1000 Bay by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*45 Bay St *
Proposed | 50 st | ??? m | South Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



yyzer said:


> Umm....there is some news regarding 45 Bay, posted over at UT.........


----------



## isaidso

Love this one. My only criticism is the treatment of the Dominion Building. If they can build those 4 extra floors on top without altering the heritage below I'm satisfied. The shortest tower, however, would mean the gutting of what's below it so there's no way I'd support that. It must go off to the side like the tallest of the 3 towers.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful towers! They'd be by far the best ones in the 21st century so far for Toronto, I'd say.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Backstage* 
(5-7 The Esplanade)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | St Lawrence


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developers: Castlepoint, Cityzen, Fernbrook
> Architects: Page + Steele
> 
> 
> *By Solaris on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Floorplans:*
> 
> http://newreleasecondo.com/images/11254/BackStage/FloorPlan_BackStageCondos.pdf





Marcanadian said:


> Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*480 University Ave *
207m | 55 fl | Pro


http://www.uavenue.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Zack Fair said:


> New renders courtesy of Amexon Development Corporation and Urban Toronto.





cruzin4u said:


> Formerly known as "The Icon" - now known as "The Residences of U Avenue".


----------



## Agent Smit

*132 Queens Quay E. *
Proposed | 65/30/20/14 st, 200+ m | East Bayfront

Skyscrapercity forum thread



ChesterCopperpot said:


> Plans for the buildings at the Daniels Waterfront complex - 2 towers on the north part of the site - Tower A is 45 floors and 155m and Tower B is 35 floors and 125m - designed by Giannone Petricone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South part of the site - 13 and 10 storey commercial building - designed by Raw


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Yonge Street *
70 fl x 2 | 92 fl | 98 fl | Pro

Skyscrapercity forum thread




blacktrojan3921 said:


> New renderings for the 7 tower 1 Yonge proposal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/367812/one-yonge-hariri-pontarini-architects/





ChesterCopperpot said:


> New render showing the density of this project





isaidso said:


>





cruzin4u said:


> Anson Kwok - VP of Sales and Marketing for Pinnacle talks about "supertall" status.
> 
> 1 Yonge could very well be a supertall at 88 stories.
> 
> Kwok explained, “*If you want to create more employment, more tax dollars for the city, have all the amenities and bells and whistles, and you want everything to be convenient and close to you, then in order to bring that all together, you need to have it be tall.*”
> 
> “*For us, it’s very location driven. I think in most major cities, location is probably the primary reason to build super tall buildings. In many countries, 88 storeys isn’t even considered super tall,*” Kwok explained
> 
> Source - http://blog.newinhomes.com/news/anson-kwok-pinnacle-discusses-1-yonge-master-plan-1/
> 
> 
> New rendering...


----------



## Dancing Banana

^^ amazing


----------



## Agent Smit

*Enigma Lofts*
138 St Helens Ave

http://www.enigmalofts.ca/


----------



## Agent Smit

*501-521 Yonge Street*
Proposal | ??? st | ??? m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Agent Smit said:


> I saw this from http://www.newreleasecondo.com/501yonge





isaidso said:


> More details regarding the podium. Not bad, all be it very boring.


----------



## in'sauga

45 Bay and 1 Yonge...:bow: very impressive.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope one day that elevated highway that splits the waterfront from the rest of the city will be buried.

Even better, if they find a way to bury the train tracks as well.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Smart House Condos*
Proposed | ??? st | ??? m | Downtown

http://smarthousetoronto.com/index.html


From Smart House Condos website


----------



## Eno

ThatOneGuy said:


> I hope one day that elevated highway that splits the waterfront from the rest of the city will be buried. Even better, if they find a way to bury the train tracks as well.


No way. The drive into the city is breathtaking and it's no longer the barrier that it used to be. The train tracks are a different story.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Block 22*
Proposed | 79 st, 68 st | ??? m | CityPlace

Skyscrapercity forum thread


From Urbantoronto











Tuscani01 said:


> As promised:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Beacon Condos *
(5200 Yonge Street, Toronto)
Proposed | ?? m | 35 st | North York City Centre

http://www.beaconcondos.ca/

From their website:


----------



## Agent Smit

*The One (One Bloor West)*
Proposed |80 st | 318 m | Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread
Supertalls forum thread 


Peepers_ said:


> BREAKING - FIRST LOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark McAllister ‏@McAllister_Mark 39s40 seconds ago
> EXCLUSIVE: 560 residential units and eight floors of retail space proposed as part of 'The One'





Peepers_ said:


> FULL STORY with pictures and model!
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1876773/developer-wants-80-storey-tower-to-replace-stollerys/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for Wong-Tam to voice objection to this exciting project





monkeyronin said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*King Blue Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, ??? st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> King Blue Condos by Remington / Easton Group.
> 
> 48s + 44s.


----------



## Agent Smit

*SQ Spadina Queen Condos *
14 fl | Proposed

http://condo.tridel.com/sq-spadina-queen-condos.html

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> *Address*: Spadina / Queen St. W
> *Developer*: Tridel
> *Architect*: Teeple Architects


----------



## Agent Smit

*8 Cumberland* 
61 st | 193.55m | Yonge and Cumberland

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From blogto.com


----------



## Agent Smit

*11 Wellesley St. West *
Proposed | 54 & 45 st | ??? m | Downtown

11 Wellesley Codos
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto database



Ramako said:


> *Wellesley on the Park* will be 60 storeys and 194 metres. Here's the latest rendering from UrbanToronto's twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details from interchange42 (admin at UrbanToronto):


From Urban Toronto











cruzin4u said:


> Some fresh renderings from BuzzBuzzHome.
> 
> I have to admit, this one is going to look mighty fine!


----------



## Agent Smit

*Vox Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, | ??? m | Yonge & Wellesley St.

http://voxcondostoronto.com/


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pears on the Avenue *
(164 Avenue Rd @ Pears Ave)
U/C | 20 st | ??? m | Uptown / Ramsden Park

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Menkes Developments
> Page + Steele/IBI Group Architects
> 
> 
> *By grey on UT.*
> 
> Here's a rendering posted by Adam Vaughan on flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posted on April 21, 2010 by Ed007Toronto on UT.*
> 
> Alan Menkes, President of Menkes Developments, and Barbara Lawlor, President of Baker Real Estate, launched Menkes' swank new Pears on the Avenue project yesterday evening at their new sales office located at the southwest corner of Avenue Road and Pears Avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales office, impressively decked out by noted designers Munge Leung, includes an attractive model suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests are being given first crack at sales, in advance of the city's realtor community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleek, modern, glass clad design by Page + Steele/IBI Architects, features stone facades for the podium's townhouses facing onto Pears Avenue. The Avenue Road frontage will include retail at ground level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20 floor building will feature only 133 suites, priced in the $700 per square foot range. Many suites feature spacious L-shaped Living Room-Dining Room Kitchen combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common areas, already featured in an earlier UrbanToronto report, include a double-height lobby with dramatic spiral staircase, a spa featuring a pool and whirlpool, a fully equipped gym, yoga space, luxurious cabanas, a party room and wet bar with adjacent catering kitchen, a landscaped and furnished outdoor terrace, a guest suite, a boardroom, and finally, a screening room: Pears on the Avenue is designed inside and out for the modern lifestyle.





Marcanadian said:


> Pears on the Avenue by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Pears on the Avenue by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Pears on the Avenue by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Picasso, Toronto

















Photo by me


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ocean Club *
(2157 Lake Shore Blvd W) 
U/C | 36 st, 8 st, 5 st (office) | 117 m, 27.5 m, 27.5 m | Humber Bay Shores / Etobicoke




Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Time for a closer look at Ocean Club.
> 
> Let's fly in from the east...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now swing in from the west...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let's get a better look at the tower - oh, it's got a rounded edge near the lake - hadn't caught that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, back to reality: right now, it's just a (nicely modern) sales pavilion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of which there's a scale model, naturally, which we'll tour about... naturally
> 
> here's the southern view, oblique angle, focusing on that curved wall of glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down at the bottom of which there is space for a restaurant patio facing the lake. There are intentions for this to be quite fine dining, a destination in fact. It's right across Marine Parade from the Humber Bay Butterfly Habitat, and that view across the bay to the downtown skyline, so here's hoping the food and service will match the setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but let's pull back again for a less oblique view from the south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then swing around for the view from the west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get close again, here looking over the tower's podium to the boutique building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here check out the tower building's entry area from the mid-block road that will run between Lake Shore Blvd and Marine Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour done, we'll back out again, looking back at the model from where we first arrived, the east.





TheRedPin.com said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> here are the latest renderings of Ocean Club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Here is a *Video *of the project. Definitely check it out:
> 
> 
> OCEAN CLUB VIDEO​





Marcanadian said:


> Today
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*37 Yorkville*
Proposed | 69st, 55st | 238m, 182m | Bloor-Yorkville

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Innsertnamehere said:


> new render:





KrispyInToronto said:


>





isaidso said:


> This looks very very promising. :yes:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/onw5Bz
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/opyi3T
> 
> http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=7c88be4436161410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## Agent Smit

*Redevelopment of Regent Park *
U/C | Multiple Phases | Regent Park

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> 605 Whiteside Place coming down...
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Well *
Proposed | Front and Spadina

http://www.thewelltoronto.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> The tower has been redesigned by Hariri Pontarini





monkeyronin said:


> And just in case anyone's forgotten what the rest of the project looks like...


----------



## isaidso

The office portion was the only weak area of 'The Well' proposal. The re-design is heaps better. With this proposal downtown will have made its first leap west of Spadina. I just hope they can lease that office building. I imagine they'll go after design firms rather than financial services as there are tons of that sort in the area.


----------



## t.b

Some great looking developments in Toronto


----------



## Agent Smit

*160 Front Street West*
Proposed | Office: 54 st, 265 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



waldenbg said:


> My new favourite project in the city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing video on the project:
> http://player.vimeo.com/video/93498155
> 
> http://piranhanyc.com/architecture.html


----------



## Agent Smit

*YC Condos *
(460 Yonge Street) 
Proposed | 57 st | 198 m | Downtown

http://yccondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread


----------



## Agent Smit

*One Bloor *
U/C | 75 st | 257.3 m | Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.onebloor.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread 1

Skyscrapercity forum thread 2



MafaldaBoy said:


> *One Bloor East* | Yorkville | _75 floors_
> 
> Project website: onebloor.com | UrbanToronto database: One Bloor East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via UrbanToronto





Marcanadian said:


> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Stollerys by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor East by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Agent Smit said:


> Took this one on my android phone
> 
> IMG_20150316_020049 by Agent Smit.., on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

One Bloor looks absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

one bloor has an amazing shape but in my opinion the cladding is pretty bad, its somewhat plastic looking and looks too reflective, it doesnt show much in the photos, but it already has absorbed quite alot of dirt, unlike other projects i have seen from toronto
it will be quite a hassle keeping it clean , if they will actually keep it clean


----------



## isaidso

It's definitely super reflective but plastic looking? I guess we'll have to wait till it's finished but I can't see them skimping on window washing. It doesn't seem to be an issue with the other glass towers around town.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

isaidso said:


> It's definitely super reflective but plastic looking? I guess we'll have to wait till it's finished but I can't see them skimping on window washing. It doesn't seem to be an issue with the other glass towers around town.


perhaps, but other glass towers in toronto usually have more transparent qualities, which hide the dirt, but as you say, we will have to wait untill it is finished


----------



## Agent Smit

*Art Shoppe Condos *
Proposed | ?? st | ?? m | Yonge & Eglinton

http://www.artshoppecondos.com/

From urbantoronto


----------



## Zack Fair

Awesome job as usual, Agent Smit


----------



## Ashok

The Well is messed up! (In a good way!)


----------



## patch

^^Art Shoppe looks closer to Queen & Spadina.


----------



## isaidso

That 2nd 'Art Shoppe' rendering is Picasso and not the Picasso design that ended up getting built. Picasso will end up looking similar to that minus the trees.


----------



## Dmerdude

Agent Smit said:


> *The Well *
> Proposed | Front and Spadina
> 
> http://www.thewelltoronto.com/
> Skyscrapercity forum thread


One of the best Toronto projects I've seen...


----------



## Agent Smit

isaidso said:


> That 2nd 'Art Shoppe' rendering is Picasso and not the Picasso design that ended up getting built. Picasso will end up looking similar to that minus the trees.


Sorry, my bad. I thought that all those renderings on that urbantoronto article about the Art Shoppe condo are different views of the proposed building. Thanks for the info. Will update my post.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Massey Tower *
(197-201 Yonge Street)
Proposed | 207 m | 60 st | Downtown

http://www.themasseytower.com/index.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto













Ramako said:


> Detailed animation showing the construction of *Massey Tower*. Looks like it should be ready to go soon.





Taller said:


> From today:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Islington Terrace *
35 fl | 45 fl | 38 fl | Pro

http://www.tridel.com/communities/islington-terrace-condos/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



Innsertnamehere said:


>


----------



## isaidso

Looks like the emergence of yet another node for metro Toronto. The goal is to develop them into mix use clusters with office, residential, retail, cultural/institutional infrastructure to cut down on commutes to the downtown.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


So much beautiful greenery in this city.


----------



## Agent Smit

ThatOneGuy said:


> So much beautiful greenery in this city.


Some statistics about that beautiful greenery.

*Every Tree Counts: A Portrait of Toronto's Urban Forest*



> Toronto has an estimated 26.6 - 28% tree canopy cover, representing 10.2 million trees.
> 
> Toronto's urban forest is estimated to reduce energy use from heating and cooling of residential buildings by $10.2 million annually.
> 
> Air quality improvements, through the interception of pollutants equals $16.9 million per year.
> 
> Toronto's trees store 1.1 million metric tonnes of carbon, or the yearly equivalent of 733,000 car emissions.
> 
> The structural value of Toronto's urban forest is estimated at $7.1 billion


----------



## Agent Smit

Tableau Condominiums 
(117 Peter Street & 287 Richmond St W)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | Entertainment District

http://tableaucondos.com/home

Skyscrapercity forum thread



















Developer: Urban Capital Property Group, Malibu Investments, ALIT Developments
36 storeys






Elkhanan1 said:


> *By ProjectEnd on UT.*
> 
> Booyakasha!





Elkhanan1 said:


> Model pic from brokers' preview yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://yfrog.com/f/4744818131j/*





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## HarryHoudini

Do we lead the world in glass buildings yet?


----------



## lezgotolondon

The Toronto development is super exciting, many new condos, densification. wow.


----------



## isaidso

lezgotolondon said:


> The Toronto development is super exciting, many new condos, densification. wow.


Even Torontonians seem gobsmacked at the growth taking place. The city has been expanding quickly for decades but it really hit a tipping point around 2005. Development has been frenetic for 10 years straight and it's becoming evident that we're experiencing one of those once in a century booms that transforms a place into something entirely different. 

People keep waiting for the dust to settle but the construction shows no signs of letting up. Exciting times for sure.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Jack Layton Ferry Terminal and Harbour Square Park*
Proposed | 1-2 st | ??? m | Central Waterfront

Skyscrapercity forum thread




Marcanadian said:


> The shortlisted designs for the Jack Layton Ferry Terminal have been revealed:
> 
> 
> *Stoss Landscape Urbanism (Boston) + nARCHITECTS (New York City) + ZAS Architects (Toronto)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clement Blanchet Architecture (Paris) + Batlle i Roig (Barcelona) + RVTR (Toronto and Ann Arbor) + Scott Torrance Landscape Architect Inc. (Toronto)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diller Scofidio+Renfro (New York City) + architectsAlliance (Toronto) + Hood Design (Emeryville, CA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KPMB Architects (Toronto), West 8 (Rotterdam), Greenberg Consultants (Toronto)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quadrangle Architects (Toronto), aLLDesign (London), Janet Rosenberg & Studio (Toronto)*


----------



## Union Man

The development in Toronto is astonishing!


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Eglinton Avenue East *
Proposed | 68 st | 225 m | Yonge and Eglinton

Skyscrapertcity forum thread



ChesterCopperpot said:


> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/05/renderings-1-eglinton-east-reveal-sleek-hariri-pontarini-design


----------



## Agent Smit

*U Condos *
U/C | 55 st, 45 st | 184 m, 158 m | Downtown / St George Campus

Skyscrapercity forum thread





Taller said:


> Can you believe it? This thread is 8 years old. That is how long it took for this one to materialise. It looked so stylish at first:
> 
> 
> 
> DrT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but looks _considerably_ less exciting today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as seen from Queen's Park:
Click to expand...


----------



## CalibratedZeus

It looks like there was a slight tapering on the renders that didn't make it into the final towers? And maybe on a non-dreary and cloudy day it has some shine to it?


----------



## Harkonnen

They even included chemtrails in the render


----------



## Agent Smit

^^Artistic rendering imitates life.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pace Condominiums *
(Jarvis St @ Dundas St E)
U/C | 42 st | 146 m | Downtown


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*





Marcanadian said:


> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pace Condos by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## 666kalpa

New updates wanted


----------



## Agent Smit

*Hotel X *
U/C | 27 st | ??? m | Exhibition Place

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Excavation is underway, but has apparently been slowed down as a result of soil contamination.
> 
> A reminder of what we're getting:





Marcanadian said:


> Here's how it looked on Sunday:
> 
> Hotel X by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel X by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel X by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel X by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel X by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr

*East United Condos*
Approved? | 21 fl | 93 Berkeley Street | 279 Units | Completed: 2018

Website: http://www.eastunited-condos.ca/


















Illustration by MIR


----------



## Agent Smit

*Theatre Park *
(244 King St W by the Royal Alex) 
U/C | 47 st | 157 m | Entertainment District


http://www.theatrepark.ca/flash.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theatre Park, as you know, is launching shortly. The building, now approved at 47 storeys, has had some changes since its first incarnation, and now sports a beefed-up podium. The park plan in front is now more fully formed, and includes a restaurant at the base of the tower behind a reflecting pool. No doubt the restaurant will be mobbed prior to the nightly shows at the Royal Alex next door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I think this is gorgeous!*_





Marcanadian said:


> The green top is now being changed:
> 
> Theatre Park by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*East Bayfront Innovation Centre*



ChesterCopperpot said:


> Saw this on Urban Toronto - originally posted by Mafalda Boy there
> 
> Diamond Schmitt's design for the Easy Bayfront Innovation Centre
> 
> http://backstage.worldarchitecturenews.com/wanawards/project/dgs-dgg/?source=sector&selection=all


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> There are just so many proposals and not really enough traffic to warrant a thread for each. If SSP's Canada section can manage with a single proposals thread for the entire country, I'm sure we can too. Now, I'm not suggesting that we get rid our development sections - those still have their place, particularly for the major projects - but it'd be a lot easier to post smaller projects and general updates in one place instead of having to go through the bother of creating and sifting through hundreds of threads.
> 
> 
> Here's some new stuff to start:
> 
> 
> On the Park, four towers between 28 and 39 storeys, containing 1,380 residential units at Eglinton Leslie, designed by Graziani + Corazza Architects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/preliminary-plans-emerge-inn-park-redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New renderings for architectsAlliance's 28 & 12 storey Art Shoppe Condos at Yonge & Eglinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/freed-and-cd-capitals-art-shoppe-condos-coming-yonge-street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enigma on the Park near Bloor & Lansdowne by Quadrangle Architects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/enigma-park-soon-rise-near-bloor-and-lansdowne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humber College's Lakeshore expansion designed by Moriyama & Teshima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/humber-college-expanding-twice-lakeshore-campus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in Etobicoke, the 25-storey 2313 Lake Shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/25-storey-condominium-proposed-2313-lake-shore-mimico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston&Co Condominiums on Kingston Road in Scarborough by Teeple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/previewing-amenity-spaces-kingstonco-condominiums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And RAW's Hunt Club Terrace Condos just up the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/hunt-club-terrace-condos


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 20 Edward Street (World's Biggest Bookstore site) by architectsAlliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 314 Bloor Street West, Kirkor Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/c...nnel=eec17897e2a7b410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD
> 
> 
> 
> 484 Yonge Street, Quadrangle Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 Bay Street, Quadrangle Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakeshore Woods in Oakville, designed by Winnipeg's 5468796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/03/symmetry-developments-unveils-lakeshore-woods-oakville


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Bunch of stuff in the east end. Don't think I've even seen half of these before.
> 
> 
> East FiftyFive, architectsAlliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 Berkeley-112 Parliament, Giannone Petricone Associates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 387-403 Bloor Street East, Page + Steele / IBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 159 Wellesley Condos, Quadrangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 Power Street, TACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block 27 at Regent Park, Sweeny&Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 154 Front Street East. This one's been seen before, but seems to be finally moving ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/02/east-downtown-growth-watch-2015


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> The Claude Cormier + Associés designed Berczy Park renovation is finally planned to start this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/03/berczy-park-makeover-begin-after-pan-am-games
> 
> 
> 96704219


----------



## Eno

Looking forward to this park renovation.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 1421 Yonge Street (south of St. Clair), 42storeys, Wallman Architects


----------



## Agent Smit

Tableau Condominiums 
(117 Peter Street & 287 Richmond St W)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | Entertainment District

http://tableaucondos.com/home

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Urban Capital Property Group, Malibu Investments, ALIT Developments
> 36 storeys
> 
> 
> *Posted in Jan '08 by cabeman on UT.*





Marcanadian said:


> Tableau by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Tableau by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Tableau by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread




monkeyronin said:


> Tree House, a townhouse development in Scarborough designed by 5468796.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

People who complain about facadectomies should be shown photos like these:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Oxford Place *
(casino, offices, condos) | Proposal On Hold | ??? st | ??? m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread





Innsertnamehere said:


> new renderings..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That podium structure is just gorgeous.


----------



## skanny

It would be awesome if you put the exact location ( adress) for each project , would be easier fo us to have an idea about it's impact on Tornt's Boomng skyline  
Thank you


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ I will be adding the complete address whenever possible.


----------



## el palmesano

the last project seems awsome!


----------



## Innsertnamehere

its dead, isn't happening.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^I thought this one is on hold only, my bad.


----------



## intervention

ThatOneGuy said:


> People who complain about facadectomies should be shown photos like these:


Well, the main house is being preserved. 

What you are seeing is the demolition of the four storey 1912 rear hotel addition. The only reason it looks like it was in good repair is that it was recently renovated by Clarion Suites, which owned it previously. I've been inside it, it was disgusting.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Karma Condos *
(9 Grenville St)
U/C | 50 st | 166 m | Downtown

http://karmacondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, CentreCourt Developments
> 50 storeys
> 
> 
> *Courtesy of androiduk on UT. Another parking lot bites the dust.*
> 
> 
> Application: Zoning Review Status: Not Started
> 
> Location: 9 GRENVILLE ST
> TORONTO ON
> 
> Ward 27: Toronto Centre-Rosedale
> 
> Application#: 10 201658 ZPR 00 ZR Accepted Date: Jun 21, 2010
> 
> Project: Multiple-Use Building New Building
> 
> Description: PUBLIC - PRELIMINARY PROJECT REVIEW, Due Date is 20-JUL-10, >>Proposal to relocate existing heritage house and construct new mixed use building containing office, retail and residential units - 46 stories above grade - 5 levels below grade parking - Parking space - 143 residential parking spaces - 356 residential dwelling units - floors 1-3 office / retail use.
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=43.661913,-79.384424&spn=0,0.001363&t=h&z=20&layer=c&cbll=43.661945,-79.384282&panoid=FumhAcO-mDWuHV_r0XIOQQ&cbp=12,204.63,,0,0.13





Marcanadian said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Karma Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





caltrane74 said:


> by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.torontoskyscraper.blogspot.ca


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Almost all the windows are replaced on the Maple Leaf Quay East Tower, and they've started adding some red panels on the facade.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Lago At The Waterfront *
U/C | 49 st | 167 m | Humber Bay Shores (2151 Lake Shore Blvd. West, Toronto)

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Travis007 said:


> Rendering provided by interchange42 on UT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer: Monarch Group
> 49 storeys





AndrewJM3D said:


> *DUPLICATE THREAD MERGED*
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I made a thread about this one ages ago, and this may be the proposal Filip was mentioning.
> 
> Anyway, now we have new and better renders to enjoy.





Filip said:


> I'm very partial to this rendering of Lago from Humber Bay Park East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much it towers above Nautilus, which looks monstrously tall every time I bike by it.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Rosedale on Bloor*
? fl | ?m | Pro (401 Bloor St E, Toronto, ON)
http://www.rosedaleonbloorcondovip.com/?gclid=CKXHzLP1oMMCFQaOaQod3xsApA


From Talkcondo


----------



## Agent Smit

*e Condos *
(NE corner of Yonge & Eglinton)
U/C | 64 st, 44 st | ??? m | Yonge & Eglinton


http://www.econdosshowroom.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread




monkeyronin said:


> New renderings. The red colouring on the central portion has been removed and the second tower has been shortened. The subway entrance looks cool though.





Innsertnamehere said:


> The shorter tower has been redesigned and the taller tower has been shortened to 194m / 58 floors. Regained the red though.
> 
> Also, Bazis has filed for construction permits for the taller tower.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Theatre District Condos
> 
> 30 Widmer St.
> Plaza & Quadrangle
> 47 Stories / 145 m


----------



## intervention

Another quadrangle box, they are giving architectsAlliance a run for their money in terms of uninspired design.


----------



## Agent Smit

*U Condos *
U/C | 55 st, 45 st | 184 m, 158 m | Downtown / St George Campus

Skyscrapercity forum thread























Marcanadian said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Agent Smit said:


> ^^I thought this one is on hold only, my bad.


I'm under the impression that it's 'On Hold' (minus the casino and financing) as well. That's what Oxford indicated.


----------



## intervention

Loblaws and a developer re-submitted plans for the redevelopment of the original Loblaws headquarters at the foot of Bathurst after the OMB rejected the company's original proposal which was a knockdown + grocery store a few years ago.

The warehouse, pictured below, was proposed to be completely demolished by Loblaws in its original proposal. As it is protected under the Ontario Heritage Act, the OMB did not support the company's claim that it was not significant. The OHA doesn't prevent demolition but requires that heritage attributes be identified for the purpose of conservation. In this case, the heritage attribute is the facade and its various elements, which are proposed to be dismantled, cleaned brick-by-brick and reassembled.





































Source, though they totally swiped these from elsewhere so whatever


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I was wondering what that building was! It seemed a shame for a beautiful old building to rot away like that.


----------



## intervention

ThatOneGuy said:


> I was wondering what that building was! It seemed a shame for a beautiful old building to rot away like that.


The interior of the building was very neglected over time - especially since it was taken over by the Daily Bread Food Bank in the 90's and not much work was done on the actual structure. While I was in elementary school, in the late 90's, I volunteered at the Food Bank and the interior was so decrepit that we could only do sorting work in one part of the building (which was closest to Bathurst and which was deemed the safest). There were part of the warehouse that were closed off to volunteers for safety concerns.


----------



## Agent Smit

*One Bloor *
U/C | 75 st | 257.3 m | Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.onebloor.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread 1

Skyscrapercity forum thread 2



MafaldaBoy said:


> *One Bloor East* | Yorkville | _75 floors_
> 
> Project website: onebloor.com | UrbanToronto database: One Bloor East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via UrbanToronto





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Luminous Night by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Luminous Night by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Luminous Night by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Jasonzed said:


>





Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*400 Front Street West* 
Proposed | 60 st, 58 st, 25 st, 24 st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/400-front-street


----------



## intervention

Hard to read, but are they proposing removing that beautiful brick and beam building on the south side of Clarence Square?


----------



## Jaborandi

intervention said:


> Hard to read, but are they proposing removing that beautiful brick and beam building on the south side of Clarence Square?


Thankfully, olde brick and beam is quite safe.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Aura at College Park *
Completed | 78 st | 272.34 m | Downtown

http://www.collegeparkcondos.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread 1
Skyscrapercity forum thread 2
Urban Toronto project database

From Urban Toronto









From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Not sure, but it would have made this view from yesterday even better:
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Peepers_ said:


> From Aura's official blog site:
> 
> 
> 
> http://auracondos.blogspot.ca/2015/07/auras-landmark-glow.html
> 
> 
> picture from official Aura blog site:





Marcanadian said:


> No shots of the lights, but a few of how Aura fits into the skyline from the CN Tower:
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## patch

Great photo's. The density of downtown is is getting really high.


----------



## ryaboisse

Left Shark!!!


----------



## isaidso

patch said:


> Great photo's. The density of downtown is is getting really high.


Hopefully, we'll start seeing lots of infill outside the downtown as well. Otherwise we'll end up with a great centre only. It will be interesting to see if the Eglinton Crosstown will kick start the process on that artery.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Grid Condos at 175 Dundas Street East. Gross.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> York University/Seneca College Markham Campus


----------



## Agent Smit

*481 University Avenue*
Proposed| 55 st | 174 m | Dundas/University

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Taller said:


> Information and photos taken from here, and the article quotes Urban Toronto.:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/
> *New condo to bring University Ave. a residential jolt*
> posted by Posted by Chris Bateman / November 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both photos and information from:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It seems like there's no new info on that building since two years ago. Is it still going through?


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ According to the posts on Urbantoronto, the project is already sold out and is about to begin construction.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So maybe that thread should be updated to "approved?"

Oh by the way, they are now building a crane for the 488 University Avenue extension








I will post a photo soon


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pace Condominiums *
(Jarvis St @ Dundas St E)
U/C | 42 st | 146 m | Downtown


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by interchange42 on UT.*





Marcanadian said:


> Luminous Night by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





caltrane74 said:


> by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.torontoskyscraper.blogspot.ca


----------



## Agent Smit

*The One (One Bloor West)*
Proposed |80 st | 318 m | Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread
Supertalls forum thread 



monkeyronin said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*HNR Dundas Square *
U/C | 40 st | 122.5 m | Dundas Square

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Ramako said:


> I believe this is the latest one, but it's so old - who knows if it's still the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/hnr-dundas-square-tower
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if those blank walls ended up with some kind of signage.





Marcanadian said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Open Streets Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Smart House Condos*
Proposed | ??? st | ??? m | Downtown

http://smarthousetoronto.com/index.html


From Smart House Condos website


----------



## Agent Smit

*Theatre Park *
(244 King St W by the Royal Alex) 
U/C | 47 st | 157 m | Entertainment District


http://www.theatrepark.ca/flash.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theatre Park, as you know, is launching shortly. The building, now approved at 47 storeys, has had some changes since its first incarnation, and now sports a beefed-up podium. The park plan in front is now more fully formed, and includes a restaurant at the base of the tower behind a reflecting pool. No doubt the restaurant will be mobbed prior to the nightly shows at the Royal Alex next door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I think this is gorgeous!*_





Marcanadian said:


> The One Eighty by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> The One Eighty by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Theatre Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> *19 Duncan Street *
> 
> 57 stories, office + rental apartments
> Hariri Pontarini + ERA Architects
> Westbank Corp. + Allied Properties REIT





monkeyronin said:


> This one has been redesigned (already?). Same massing but the facade looks a little more predictable now, unfortunately. Still decent though.


----------



## Agent Smit

*12 Degrees *
(15-27 Beverley Street)
U/C | 11 st | 32 m | Queen West/Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Friday:
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 12 Degrees by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Forward and Newton *
U/C | 30 st, 18 st | ??? m | CityPlace

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> It doesn't look like we have a thread for these projects yet. They'll be the last towers to go up before Block 22 (former Signature project).





Marcanadian said:


> You may have heard about the schooner which was found on the site. It was moved to Fort York this week:
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Concord Schooner Move by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Bay Adelaide Centre East and North *
U/C, Proposed | 44 st, 32 st | 192 m, 120 m | Financial District

Skyscrapercity forum thread
Company website
Urban Toronto database





Ramako said:


> Urban Toronto got the inside scoop on renderings. It will not have recessed corners but will instead be a clean and simple box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/bay-adelaide-centre



From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Bay Adelaide Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Sherwood Park Modern Towns


----------



## hongphuoc88

BEAUTYFULL


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Another one for Yonge & Eglinton: 150 Redpath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQ2, the next phase of the Alexandra Park redevelopment


----------



## towerpower123

Has anyone been near the Smart House micro-condo project (some condos are 290 square feet and will sell for $250,000!) near the corner of Queen Street West and University Ave? It is a 25 story tower that has supposedly started construction. It will have two floors of retail, two floors of office, and 21 floors of condos above.








http://smarthousetoronto.com/smart-house.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's still a flat dirt lot.


----------



## Agent Smit

*50 Bloor Street West*
Proposed | 72 st | 230 m | Bloor-Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread


Innsertnamehere said:


> dropped to 230 meters and 72 floors:


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Marcanadian said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Open Streets Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Open Streets Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## intervention

Interesting how one development can push others to proceed. 

Apparently, the development at 17 Dundonald St. (which replaces an office building next to the Dundonald Tower from the 1970's) will also facilitate a new subway exit. 

That in turn, has set the stage for a "block busting" proposal on Dundonald Street, on the south side, encompassing two single detached homes (33-35 Dundonald Street) and proposing ~35 storeys, semi detached units on Dundonald St. and townhouses on a rear lane. The proposal is flanked by a single detached home to the east and another single and/or townhouses to the west. Talk about cramming it in!


----------



## Agent Smit

^^It's like a domino effect.


----------



## Agent Smit

*1Thousand Bay Condos*
U/C | 32 st | 101 m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread





Travis007 said:


> Looks nice, the evolution of the upper Bay Street canyon continues. Another sharp design by aA. Cresford has been one of the most improved developers in recent years, benefiting from hiring better architects.
> 
> *1ThousandBay (1000 Bay Street), 32 Storeys by Cresford Developments and architectsAlliance*
> 
> 
> _Renderings and link provided by Urbandreamer on UrbanToronto_
> http://www.1thousandbay.com/


From talkcondo.com











Marcanadian said:


> The One Eighty by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Saturday:
> 
> One Thousand Bay by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Tableau Condominiums


----------



## Agent Smit

*45 Bay St *
Proposed | 50 st | ??? m | South Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



yyzer said:


> Umm....there is some news regarding 45 Bay, posted over at UT.........


----------



## Agent Smit

*Daniels Waterfront - City of the Arts*
Proposed | 65/30/20/14 st, 200+ m | East Bayfront

Skyscrapercity forum thread



ChesterCopperpot said:


> Plans for the buildings at the Daniels Waterfront complex - 2 towers on the north part of the site - Tower A is 45 floors and 155m and Tower B is 35 floors and 125m - designed by Giannone Petricone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South part of the site - 13 and 10 storey commercial building - designed by Raw





Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queens Quay by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queens Quay by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> RAW Design Canvas Party by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Backstage* 
(5-7 The Esplanade)
U/C | 36 st | 117 m | St Lawrence


Skyscrapercity forum thread



Elkhanan1 said:


> Developers: Castlepoint, Cityzen, Fernbrook
> Architects: Page + Steele
> 
> 
> *By Solaris on UT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Floorplans:*
> 
> http://newreleasecondo.com/images/11254/BackStage/FloorPlan_BackStageCondos.pdf





Marcanadian said:


> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower and Backstage by Marcanadian, on Flickr
> 
> L Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*501-521 Yonge Street*
Proposal | ??? st | ??? m | Downtown

Skyscrapercity forum thread



isaidso said:


> Sales Centre Up; now called 'Tea House'. 52 Floors, 174m; 23 Floors, 80m.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> The Jack Condo (huh?), in "Upper Rosedale" (where?). Looks good though.





monkeyronin said:


> Yeah it's at the NE corner of Yonge & Jackes (guess that's where the name comes from). https://goo.gl/maps/2QZTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they need to call it "Upper Rosedale" either (it's not), considering that the _actual_ neighbourhood that it's in (Summerhill/Deer Park) is just as prestigious. But then these are condo developers we're talking about...I'm surprised they haven't just renamed the entire northern half of the city "Upper Yorkville".


----------



## Agent Smit

*480 University Ave *
207m | 55 fl | Pro


http://www.uavenue.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From their website 











Zack Fair said:


> New renders courtesy of Amexon Development Corporation and Urban Toronto.





cruzin4u said:


> Formerly known as "The Icon" - now known as "The Residences of U Avenue".


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's not just proposed, they are preparing the old building for reclad. There is a crane on top.


----------



## gabriel62

great picture of the skyline


----------



## Agent Smit

*11 Wellesley St. West *
Proposed | 54 & 45 st | ??? m | Downtown

11 Wellesley Codos
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto database



Ramako said:


> *Wellesley on the Park* will be 60 storeys and 194 metres. Here's the latest rendering from UrbanToronto's twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details from interchange42 (admin at UrbanToronto):


From Urban Toronto











cruzin4u said:


> Some fresh renderings from BuzzBuzzHome.
> 
> I have to admit, this one is going to look mighty fine!





Marcanadian said:


> Chaz Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Wellesley on the Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Wellesley on the Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Pier 27* 
(U/C) | 4 x 14 st | ??? m | Harbourfront


http://waterlink.ca/index.html
Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Captain John's by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Pier 27 by Marc, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Akai

Wow amazing Toronto's skyscrapers! :nuts:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Block 22*
Proposed | 79 st, 68 st | ??? m | CityPlace

Skyscrapercity forum thread


From Urbantoronto


----------



## tecktang

Any advice on Minto Westside? Worthwhile investment?


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> More renderings of the two towers at 150 Redpath:


----------



## Agent Smit

*Beacon Condos *
(5200 Yonge Street, Toronto)
Proposed | ?? m | 35 st | North York City Centre

http://www.beaconcondos.ca/

From their website:


----------



## Agent Smit

*SQ Spadina Queen Condos *
14 fl | Proposed

http://condo.tridel.com/sq-spadina-queen-condos.html

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> *Address*: Spadina / Queen St. W
> *Developer*: Tridel
> *Architect*: Teeple Architects


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> The three Fort York pedestrian bridge proposals (yes, the first two aren't the same one).


----------



## Agent Smit

*King Blue Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, ??? st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> King Blue Condos by Remington / Easton Group.
> 
> 48s + 44s.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> *Cabin*
> 45 Dovercourt Rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *James*
> 440 Richmond St. West


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Well *
Proposed | Front and Spadina

http://www.thewelltoronto.com/
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> The tower has been redesigned by Hariri Pontarini





monkeyronin said:


> And just in case anyone's forgotten what the rest of the project looks like...


----------



## Agent Smit

*Vox Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, | ??? m | Yonge & Wellesley St.

http://voxcondostoronto.com/


----------



## Agent Smit

*One Bloor *
U/C | 75 st | 257.3 m | Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.onebloor.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread 1

Skyscrapercity forum thread 2



MafaldaBoy said:


> *One Bloor East* | Yorkville | _75 floors_
> 
> Project website: onebloor.com | UrbanToronto database: One Bloor East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via UrbanToronto





Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Gardiner Museum by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Massey Tower *
(197-201 Yonge Street)
Proposed | 207 m | 60 st | Downtown

http://www.themasseytower.com/index.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto













Ramako said:


> Detailed animation showing the construction of *Massey Tower*. Looks like it should be ready to go soon.





Marcanadian said:


> Crane went up on Saturday:
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 
> One of the counterweights hoisted into position:
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## intervention

The Massey Tower is going up in an incredibly urban place, therefore staging is complex, but it's moving at a snail's pace!


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Marcanadian said:


> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Aura by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Aura by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Bisha Hotel & Residences *
(56 Blue Jays Way) 
U/C | 41 st | 142 m | Entertainment District

http://bisha.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



The 'Sauga said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, Ink Entertainment
> 41 storeys
> 
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-17732.pdf
> 
> Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering on Adam Vaughan's flickr account:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277496224/





Elkhanan1 said:


> *By interchange42 on UT.*
> 
> Okay, you've seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you visiting? Let's get you a room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you live here? This way please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in your designer suite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to relax up top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or hang out in the lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe have a drink at the bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, enough fooling around: let's get into the floor plans. Have fun exploring:





Marcanadian said:


> Last week:
> 
> Picasso Tour by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Tour by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Harbour Plaza & One York Street* 
U/C | 66 st, 62 st, 37 st | 233 m, 224 m, 173.5 m | South Core

http://www.harbour-plaza-toronto.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Backstage by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Maple Leaf Square by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Maple Leaf Square by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*1 Yonge Street *
70 fl x 2 | 92 fl | 98 fl | Pro

Skyscrapercity forum thread


Taller said:


> Ok!! Movement! :carrot: Sounds like the park will be a go, even though the exact look is still conceptual:
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/12/plan-landmark-1-7-yonge-development-continues-evolve
> 
> *Plan for Landmark 1- 7 Yonge Development Continues to Evolve*
> December 22, 2015 6:29 pm | by Craig White |
> 
> A plan to redevelop the Toronto Star lands at the base of Yonge Street continues to evolve as developer Pinnacle International and their architects Hariri Pontarini move closer to finalizing a plan with the City of Toronto. In response to talks with City Planning and with Waterfront Toronto, and in particular with their Design Review Panel, the proposal has morphed from the initial plan with 7 proposed towers to one with 5 towers. Arranged in two blocks—one block on either side of an eastwards extension of Harbour Street—3 residential towers are proposed to rise from a two-storey shared retail podium on the north block, while 2 office towers, one of which will incorporate the existing Toronto Star Tower, will rise from a shared retail podium on the south block......... (follow link to continue article)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers of the 1 Yonge redevelopment rising amongst other proposals and existing Toronto surroundings, image courtesy of Pinnacle International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 7 Yonge and the Lower Yonge Precinct Area, image courtesy of Pinnacle International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park view with 1- 7 Yonge towers rising behind, image courtesy of Pinnacle International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan for the buildings at 1 - 7 Yonge, image courtesy of Pinnacle International
> 
> 
> 
> Read it all here!:
> http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/12/plan-landmark-1-7-yonge-development-continues-evolve


----------



## Agent Smit

*Clear Spirit & The Gooderham*
completed | 40 st, 35 st | 136m, 122m | Distillery District


Skyscrapercity forum thread


Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Distillery District by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Distillery District by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Clear Spirit by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Mirvish Village Redevelopment *
Proposed | Bloor & Bathurst

Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*Queen Richmond Centre* 
(134 Peter Street)
U/C | 17 st | ??? m | Downtown


http://www.qrcwest.com/index.htm
Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto










Marcanadian said:


> Last week:
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Queen Richmond Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Art Shoppe Condos *
Proposed | ?? st | ?? m | Yonge & Eglinton

http://www.artshoppecondos.com/

From urbantoronto


----------



## Agent Smit

*Jade Waterfront Condos *
U/C | 38 st | ??? m | Humber Bay Shores


http://www.jadewaterfrontcondos.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto









From Lifestyles Realty Blog




















Marcanadian said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Canadian International Air Show 2015 by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Canadian International Air Show 2015 by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Canadian International Air Show 2015 by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## ismatsav

gtr


----------



## Agent Smit

*30 Bay *
Proposed | 45 st | ??? m | Bay and Harbour

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Marcanadian said:


> Doesn't look like we have a thread for this. A rendering, possibly a concept/preliminary one, was posted on UT today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.altusinsite.com/index.php?page=searchengine&searchby=by_cont_id&contact=4556
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.portstoronto.com/About-T...rt-Authority-Moves-Forward-on-Bay-Street.aspx


----------



## Agent Smit

*The One (One Bloor West)*
Proposed |80 st | 318 m | Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread
Supertalls forum thread 





Innsertnamehere said:


> New Plans for One Bloor West were submitted to the city in December.
> 
> http://www1.toronto.ca/City Of Toro.../pdf/1/1bloorstreetwest_archplans_dec2015.pdf
> 
> Some slight design changes have come with this resubmission, including an increase in height to 340.60 meters, or 1,117 feet, with 85 floors.


----------



## Agent Smit

*One Bloor *
U/C | 75 st | 257.3 m | Bloor-Yorkville

http://www.onebloor.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread 1

Skyscrapercity forum thread 2



MafaldaBoy said:


> *One Bloor East* | Yorkville | _75 floors_
> 
> Project website: onebloor.com | UrbanToronto database: One Bloor East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via UrbanToronto





Innsertnamehere said:


> by Benito at UT





desertpunk said:


> *12/25*
> 
> 
> Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

OMG! How many projects! really impressive!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Agent Smit said:


> *30 Bay *
> Proposed | 45 st | ??? m | Bay and Harbour
> 
> Skyscrapercity forum thread


I was wondering when this parking lot would be filled up.


----------



## PortoNuts

Incredible amount of projects.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Globe & Mail HQ (351 King St. East)* 
U/C | 17 st | Downtown East

Skyscrapercity forum thread



waldenbg said:


> I disagree -- this is great news for downtown east and the building look awesome! The old Globe lands will become something even better with retail and entertainment.
> 
> This is the new plan:







Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Globe and Mail Centre by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*IQ Condos*
U/C | 2x12 st, 2x27 st + 2x49st st | ??? m | Queensway

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From urbantoronto






































Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

*EY Tower *
(Richmond Adelaide Centre III - 100 Adelaide Street West)
U/C | 40 st | 188 m | Financial District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



AndrewJM3D said:


> Some new renders.





cruzin4u said:


> Some other renderings from* VisualHouse.co*





Marcanadian said:


> Last week:
> 
> Picasso Tour by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Picasso Tour by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Highway 401 said:


> Today


----------



## meds

Wow still no snow there in January

Love the EY tower, such a handsome looking building.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

^We have had snow, its just been a week now and most of it has melted / been plowed. 

Toronto is a lot more mild than most imagine too, Especially compared to other Canadian cities like Ottawa and Montreal. We are looking at a high of 6 degrees on Saturday, and will be around -3 for most of next week. There are still cold snaps down to -20 or so.. but its far from the norm.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ I just found out that the design had been revised.

From urbantoronto


----------



## elliot42

--Reminds me of the Standard Oil (Aon) building in Chicago; 1,100 feet tall give or take, and built (at the time) with a skin of white Italian carrara marble. 

It looked great.....until years of Chicago winters and summers started popping the panels out. Then they had to replace the whole damn thing with granite.

I'm also reminded of Doty hall at Macalester College in St. Paul MN, which was built (so they say) from a design by a Miami architect; the entire building is on stilts except for the entry lobby. You can imagine what that does in the winter with the wind blowing through it! :nuts:

-- You'd think at least the planning and zoning departments would have a clue.



isaidso said:


> All glass is the current trend and the younger generation who are demanding it tend not to be sophisticated shoppers when it comes to real estate because it's new to them. They see a shiny object and they want it. Only later are they realizing that all glass makes little sense in our climate.
> 
> They're sweltering like green houses in the summer and expensive to heat in the winter. Developers are putting them up as fast as they can with little to no attention paid to quality and durability. The life span of most of it is 10-12 years. Some of it will last 20 years while some starts to fail as soon as it's installed. We're already seeing it. Some condo owners get pools of water on their living room floors every time it rains.
> 
> In 15 years these people are going to be in for a massive shock when these glass facades fail completely and they need to be replaced. Their condo fees are going to shoot through the roof. Toronto is finally seeing a move away from all glass condo towers but it will be too late for tens of thousands of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate. Some of the new all glass condo towers should fair ok, but the bulk of them will be quite problematic over the long term.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Agent Smit said:


> ^^ I just found out that the design had been revised.


Looks pretty good.
I welcome any development in that area. It's a hole in the city.


----------



## isaidso

^^ That area of Toronto will be unrecognizable 5-6 years from now. It's going to be developed all the way to the mouth of the Don River.



elliot42 said:


> -- You'd think at least the planning and zoning departments would have a clue.


They're surely aware of the problem but inexplicably have allowed developers to build substandard condos any way. My friend works for the Ontario government real estate arm and he says they've known for years.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ Would it be possible that they just allowed that so that condos will not become prohibitively expensive?


----------



## isaidso

Agent Smit said:


> ^^ Would it be possible that they just allowed that so that condos will not become prohibitively expensive?


We've managed for 2 centuries to afford real walls in our buildings. This isn't about cost but not having the power and/or interest in enforcing adequate quality standards from our developers.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ten York *
U/C | 65 st | 224 m | South Core

http://tridel.com/communities/tenyork
Skyscrapercity forum thread









MafaldaBoy said:


> *10 York Street*
> Southcore / Harbourfront
> 
> _Proposed_
> 
> *Height:* _224m_
> 
> *Floors:* 68
> 
> *Architect:* Wallman Architects
> 
> *Developer:* Tridel
> 
> *UrbanToronto* Database *&* Projects/Construction forum thread





Highway 401 said:


> Today


----------



## isaidso

I never see you in the other threads Agent, but thanks again for your awesome contributions to this one. :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian

Agent Smit said:


> ^^ I just found out that the design had been revised.


That design is probably going to change now too. The Design Review Panel wanted something more iconic, so don't be surprised if we get something different.


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> That design is probably going to change now too. The Design Review Panel wanted something more iconic, so don't be surprised if we get something different.


Good to hear. The 2nd design was quite a disappointment after the wow factor of the 1st design.


----------



## Agent Smit

isaidso said:


> I never see you in the other threads Agent, but thanks again for your awesome contributions to this one. :cheers:


You're welcome! After joining SSC 5 years ago, I'm just a lurker most of the time until I came across the Toronto projects and construction thread. I think it is somewhat under represented in the City/Metro compilations forum so I decided to start updating it.


----------



## isaidso

It's the section I imagine foreigners go to first when they're curious about cities outside their own country. The Toronto thread was a neglected till you stepped up.


----------



## Agent Smit

*The Kip District*
Proposed | ?? m | ? st | 5365 Dundas St W, Etobicoke
http://thekipdistrict.com/


From Urbantoronto


----------



## ThatOneGuy

10 York is evidence of the sheer density of Toronto right now. Who'd have thought a skyscraper could fit in that little flatiron plot in between the Gardiner?

I just wish some of the newer condos would have better claddings. Less of that plasticky spandrel, especially. I can see a lot of then getting reclad after 40 years.

There's that saying: you build it cheap, you build it twice.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^Glass cladding can only last 30 to 40 years. Even iconic buildings in the TD Centre were re-clad after 40 years. 

Brick and concrete can last for centuries and is 70% cheaper than glass cladding. The question is, will buyers buy a new condo wrapped in those materials?


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



Innsertnamehere said:


> 840 Dupont


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Agent Smit said:


> ^^Glass cladding can only last 30 to 40 years. Even iconic buildings in the TD Centre were re-clad after 40 years.
> 
> Brick and concrete can last for centuries and is 70% cheaper than glass cladding. The question is, will buyers buy a new condo wrapped in those materials?


I think replacing the TD glass was more to do with energy efficiency, and 1960s glass had problems with that.

The problem is when developers cheap out, they put cheap glass that is just as bad as glass from the 1960s. I think if brick really was cheaper more towers would be clad in that material.


----------



## Agent Smit

^^Brick was used extensively before. Most of the 60's & 70's era highrise apartments in the GTA had this brick or brick like finish on their exteriors. Most of them had this type of brick that has this grey/white glazing on its face. The buildings in the St Jamestown area had this finish.


----------



## Agent Smit

*481 University Avenue*
Proposed| 55 st | 174 m | Dundas/University

Skyscrapercity forum thread



Taller said:


> Information and photos taken from here, and the article quotes Urban Toronto.:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/
> *New condo to bring University Ave. a residential jolt*
> posted by Posted by Chris Bateman / November 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both photos and information from:
> http://www.blogto.com/city/2013/11/new_condo_to_bring_university_ave_a_residential_jolt/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is this even happening? That article and the last post on that thread are from 2013.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Renovation planned for OCAD University, to be finished by 2020/21



















Add the refurbishment of the Grange Park, and the upcoming demolition of the lowrises to the South for new condos and a new gallery space, that whole area will see some big changes.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Oben Flats St. Clair West - 109 Vaughan Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oben Flats Castlefield Design District - 2280 Eglinton Ave West


----------



## Dmerdude

isaidso said:


> These 2 just surfaced yesterday. Love love love both of them.
> 
> 
> http://www.contemporist.com/2016/03/11/twisted-building-for-toronto/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


:drool::drool::drool:

More buildings like this on waterfront and in West Donlands would be great...


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Alto Rental Suites, in Little Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCOOP, at St. Clair & Weston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vangaurd, in Markham


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Agent Smit said:


> Casa 2 condo by Agent Smit.., on Flickr
> 
> Casa 2 condo by Agent Smit.., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Casa 2 condo by Agent Smit.., on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Charles by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is there a floor about half way up CASA2 with higher ceilings than the other floors or am I seeing things?


----------



## intervention

^ Some of the Casa units are two storeys.


----------



## Agent Smit

isaidso said:


> Is there a floor about half way up CASA2 with higher ceilings than the other floors or am I seeing things?


When those pics were taken, it so happened that some of the glass parapet wasn't installed yet on that floor level. This gives the impression that the floor level below it has higher ceilings when viewed from a distance.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 875 Queen St. East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 High Park Avenue. Daycare & micro retail replacing a bus bay at High Park station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay and Edward Condos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-tower development to replace a big box mall at 1001 Queensway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Library & YMCA in Vaughan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redevelopment plan for Wilson Station area


----------



## Agent Smit

*480 University Ave *
207m | 55 fl | Pro


http://www.uavenue.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From their website 











Zack Fair said:


> New renders courtesy of Amexon Development Corporation and Urban Toronto.





cruzin4u said:


> Formerly known as "The Icon" - now known as "The Residences of U Avenue".





Marcanadian said:


> Tuesday:
> 
> 488 University by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 488 University by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 488 University by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 488 University by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> 488 University by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Not sure what to think of 488 University Avenue but that street definitely needs more height. It's an extremely wide boulevard so the building scale feels undersized.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The cladding is kind of disappointing so far.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. It looks cheap.


----------



## Agent Smit

*11 Wellesley St. West *
Proposed | 54 & 45 st | ??? m | Downtown

11 Wellesley Codos
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto database



Ramako said:


> *Wellesley on the Park* will be 60 storeys and 194 metres. Here's the latest rendering from UrbanToronto's twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details from interchange42 (admin at UrbanToronto):


From Urban Toronto











cruzin4u said:


> Some fresh renderings from BuzzBuzzHome.
> 
> I have to admit, this one is going to look mighty fine!


From Lenser at urbantoronto










From Lenser at urbantoronto


----------



## Agent Smit

*King Blue Condos*
Proposed | ??? st, ??? st | ??? m | Entertainment District

Skyscrapercity forum thread



cruzin4u said:


> King Blue Condos by Remington / Easton Group.
> 
> 48s + 44s.


From interchange42 at urbantoronto








From interchange42 at urbantoronto


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 3XN at Bayside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 219 Dundas St. East


----------



## Agent Smit

*Massey Tower *
(197-201 Yonge Street)
Proposed | 207 m | 60 st | Downtown

http://www.themasseytower.com/index.php
Skyscrapercity forum thread
Urban Toronto project database


From Urban Toronto













Ramako said:


> Detailed animation showing the construction of *Massey Tower*. Looks like it should be ready to go soon.





Mollywood said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


It's nice to see it reach ground level. Buildings in this area will help to extend the skyline north until the centre core is just one long stretch of skyscrapers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 191 Parliament St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restoration of the building at the southwest corner of Queen & Parliament


----------



## isaidso

A massive office development proposed on downtown Toronto's East Harbour. A DRL (Downtown Relief Line subway) stop will be located here 
along with GO RER / Smart Track. Basically a big rail hub. It's located at the mouth of the Don River where the Don Valley Parkway ends.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> A massive office development proposed on downtown Toronto's East Harbour. A DRL (Downtown Relief Line subway) stop will be located here
> along with GO RER / Smart Track. Basically a big rail hub. It's located at the mouth of the Don River where the Don Valley Parkway ends.


Is this on the east side of the Don?


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 2 Queen West restoration + addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westmount Boutique Residences at 700 Sheppard Avenue West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Met in Vaughan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etobicoke General Hospital Expansion starting soon


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I really hope this goes though. Can't wait for that fugly 80s cladding to come off


----------



## isaidso

The rest of that strip up to Nordstroms is pretty awful too. It would be nice if they could re-build that entire side of the mall facing Yonge. Yonge facing retail on the first 1-2 floors with 9-10 floors of office, maybe even residential, above.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> The rest of that strip up to Nordstroms is pretty awful too. It would be nice if they could re-build that entire side of the mall facing Yonge. Yonge facing retail on the first 1-2 floors with 9-10 floors of office, maybe even residential, above.


Since the entire Yonge Street facade was unsuccessfully replaced about 15 years ago, I shouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to be done again any time soon. It really is a dog's breakfast.


----------



## isaidso

It's prime retail space gone to waste and the cost could be mitigated by building office above. I don't know what they were thinking when it was 'improved' 15 years ago. Maybe they'll have a proper budget and hire an architect next time they get around to tackling it. :sleepy:


----------



## Agent Smit

^^ It's probably the best option during that time. Most people back then think that the future is in the suburbs and urban cores will soon be deserted.


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> Early visions of the Unilever redevelopment & transit hub. More info: http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2016/06/unilever-site-gets-boost-revamped-relief-line-corridor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 storey tower & heritage restoration at 34-50 King Street East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heritage restoration at 728 Yonge St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday School lofts at Danforth & Donlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 Atlantic - another heritage restoration + new building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 301 Queen St. East (ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2525 Bathurst St. rental tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 203 College St. (being appealed to OMB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the many new projects coming to the Queensway in Etobicoke


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> A much needed College Park revamp:





isaidso said:


> *Fort York Pedestrian & Cycling Bridge*
> 
> The promise of this new infrastructure is not only in connecting existing public spaces, but in creating new ones. Beyond the design and delivery of two bridge spans, PUBLIC WORK developed a strategic proposal that takes a comprehensive approach to connectivity by including the creation of a series of new public spaces—parks, landings with public gathering places and new civic points of prospect.
> 
> The two bridge crossings are woven together with the community through a sequence of enhanced landscape experiences. These expanded connections have a civic affect that extends beyond the bridges, lengthening the experience beyond merely the spans for a public realm contribution that reaches deeper into the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publicwork.ca/index/#/fort-york-pedestrian-cycling-bridge/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A project like this is _exactly_ what I wanted to happen!!


> *Railway track space could become Toronto’s ‘Central Park’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bold new legacy park pitched by public officials for the downtown core, being dubbed Toronto’s Central Park, would link long-separated neighbourhoods and provide much needed green space.
> 
> That’s the hope of Mayor John Tory, local politicians and senior planning officials in the newly announced attempt to secure the rights to the air space over the rail corridor between Bathurst St. and Blue Jays Way to build a 21-acre deck park now being called Rail Deck Park.
> 
> Although the city made its intentions clear Wednesday, there are still many unknowns. Most critical is how to pay for the construction and maintenance of such a significant space with looming budget pressures ahead. And a project of this size, according to those pitching it, is still many years in the making.
> 
> With an area just larger than 16 regulation football fields, the proposed park would dwarf all other green spaces in the core. It’s an open space that chief planner Jennifer Keesmaat said could be “our Central Park” — a “grand civic gesture” in a part of Toronto experiencing unprecedented residential growth and one that is also the most deficient in parkland.


https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...n-rail-corridor-for-bold-new-public-park.html


----------



## jain ladda

*Toronto Tallest Building Projects and Proposals 2016*


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 24 Mercer St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86 John St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Elm St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 Parliament St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museum FLTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West TWNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3385 Dundas West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 149 Bathurst St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Simcoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wyatt in Regent Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterworks Building Redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 Brock Ave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Park Club in Emerald City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 89 Roehampton Ave. (tower-in-the-park infill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Thunder Grove in Scarborough (another tower-in-the-park infill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 253 Markham Road


----------



## Agent Smit

*Miscellaneous Toronto Proposals*
Skyscrapercity forum thread



monkeyronin said:


> 859 Eglinton West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Tippett Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3140 Dufferin St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5415 Dundas St. West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Edward St. (revised design)


----------



## Agent Smit

*Harbour Plaza & One York Street* 
U/C | 66 st, 62 st, 37 st | 233 m, 224 m, 173.5 m | South Core

http://www.harbour-plaza-toronto.ca/

Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











isaidso said:


> Posted by Caltrane74


----------



## Agent Smit

*Queen Richmond Centre* 
(134 Peter Street)
U/C | 17 st | ??? m | Downtown


http://www.qrcwest.com/index.htm
Skyscrapercity forum thread

From Urban Toronto











Marcanadian said:


> Thursday:
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> QRC by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*Ten York *
U/C | 65 st | 224 m | South Core

http://tridel.com/communities/tenyork
Skyscrapercity forum thread






[/QUOTE]



MafaldaBoy said:


> *10 York Street*
> Southcore / Harbourfront
> 
> _Proposed_
> 
> *Height:* _224m_
> 
> *Floors:* 68
> 
> *Architect:* Wallman Architects
> 
> *Developer:* Tridel
> 
> *UrbanToronto* Database *&* Projects/Construction forum thread





Marcanadian said:


> Monday:
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Ten York by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## Agent Smit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309077Casa II (42 Charles Street East) 
U/C | 57 st | 187 m | Bloor-Yorkville ‎

http://casa2condominiums.com/
Skyscraper forum thread




AndrewJM3D said:


> Posted on UT.
> 
> Simple and sexy.





Marcanadian said:


> Friday:
> 
> Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr





Marcanadian said:


> Tuesday:
> 
> Toronto by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smit

*The One (One Bloor West)*
Proposed |80 st | 318 m | Yorkville


Skyscrapercity forum thread
Supertalls forum thread 



Victoria123 said:


> New renderings.
> Pre-hearing will be in November: http://elto.gov.on.ca/omb/e-status/





Victoria123 said:


> Somemidtowner, UT


----------



## Agent Smit

*Bisha Hotel & Residences *
(56 Blue Jays Way) 
U/C | 41 st | 142 m | Entertainment District

http://bisha.com/

Skyscrapercity forum thread



The 'Sauga said:


> Developer: Lifetime Developments, Ink Entertainment
> 41 storeys
> 
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2009/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-17732.pdf
> 
> Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering on Adam Vaughan's flickr account:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277496224/





Marcanadian said:


> Monday:
> 
> Bisha by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Bisha by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Bisha by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr
> 
> Bisha by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## elliot42

"Early visions of the Unilever redevelopment & transit hub. More info: http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2016/06/...-line-corridor "

--I surely do hope they build this.


----------



## Victoria123

Wellington House, 23 floors


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Grange Park renewal update

Nice playground going up that fits well with the OCAD U building. You can sort of see the new washrooms on the right.









Part of it has opened up









Still lots of work to be done


----------



## isaidso

Good to see. That park looked like crap.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow no post here since September?

The extension to One Spadina Crescent has started cladding on the sides. Unlike the original renders they are using black aluminum. It will look quite gothic and dark, but it suits the older building better than the original I think.



























The interiors are shaping up


----------



## isaidso

We've been slacking off. Development fatigue perhaps.


----------



## geoking66

*88 Scott Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://88scott.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Scott Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Concert


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 525 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 58


February 15:









(@someMidTowner)


----------



## geoking66

*Artists' Alley* | Grange Park

Official website: http://artistsalleycondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 234 Simcoe Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 913 units


Height: 126m, 120m, 63m (413ft, 393ft, 208ft)


Floors: 39, 36, 17


Renderings:


----------



## towerpower123

isaidso said:


> We've been slacking off. Development fatigue perhaps.


Is it that or is it jut too damn cold to go outside and photograph construction sites? oke:


----------



## isaidso

towerpower123 said:


> Is it that or is it jut too damn cold to go outside and photograph construction sites? oke:


Aside from 2 brief spurts we're still waiting for winter to arrive. A number of buildings are getting to an interesting stage so perhaps we'll see better coverage over the next little while.


----------



## geoking66

*388 King Street West* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 388 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Office: 800,000 s.f. (74,322 sqm)


Height: 146m (479ft)


Floors: 33


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


January 28:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4800 Yonge Street* | North York City Centre

Project facts


Address: 4800 Yonge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Menkes


Architect: NAK


Residential: 497 units


Height: 168m (551ft)


Floors: 49


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Casa III* | Yorkville

Official website: http://casacondominium.com

Project facts


Address: 50 Charles Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 622 units


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 55


February 9:









(@steveve)


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 600 units


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


February 6:









(@PMT)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,000,000 s.f. (92,903 sqm)


Retail: 450,000 s.f. (41,806 sqm)


Height: 167m (547ft, 503ft, 444ft, 264ft, 200ft, 181ft)


Floors: 44, 38, 36, 21, 15, 15, 13


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


February 3:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48


February 6:









(@PMT)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yonge Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Height: 307m, 263m, 217m, 150ft, 98m (1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 322ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Mirvish + Gehry* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://mirvishandgehrytoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 260 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Projectcore


Architect: Gehry Partners


Residential: 1,949 units


Height: 305m, 275m (1,001ft, 902ft)


Floors: 92, 82


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*10 York Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://www.tridel.com/tenyork

Project facts


Address: 10 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tridel


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 725 units


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 65


February 19:









(@G.L.17)


----------



## ushahid

^ please fix the renders for 10 York.


----------



## geoking66

*100 Davenport Road* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 100 Davenport Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Diamante


Architect: Douglas Cardinal


Residential: 53 units


Height: 142m (466ft)


Floors: 39


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*YSL* | Lower Yonge Street

Project facts


Address: 385 Yonge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cresford


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 344m (1,129ft)


Floors: 98


Cresford is proposing to build Canada's tallest skyscraper. Renderings:


----------



## towerpower123

Those last 2 are amazing and I hope both move forward to construction!


----------



## geoking66

*88 Scott Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://88scott.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Scott Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Concert


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 525 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 58


19 February:


88 Scott by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Clover on Yonge* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://www.thecloveronyongecondominium.ca

Project facts


Address: 599 Yonge Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 528 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 44


February 4:









(@JasonZed)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Colborne Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://sixtycolborne.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Colborne Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: FirstCon


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 284 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 25


February 24:


Sixty Colborne by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Rendering (on left):


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 600 units


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


February 26:









(@Greg Lipinski)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 48


February 24:









(@someMidTowner)


Rendering:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow I didn't think that would actually end up built. It was still an empty lot last time I was there.


----------



## geoking66

*U* | Discovery District

Official website: http://ucondos.net

Project facts


Address: 1080 Bay Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 755 units


Height: 184m, 153m (604ft, 501ft)


Floors: 56, 45


February 27:









(@Edward Skira)


----------



## geoking66

*7 St Thomas Street* | Yorkville

Official website: http://www.7stthomas.com

Project facts


Address: 7 St Thomas Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: St Thomas


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Office: 93,000 s.f. (8,640 s.f.)


Height: 39m (128ft)


Floors: 9


January 20:


----------



## geoking66

*Tea House* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://teahousecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 832 units


Height: 170m, 88m (558ft, 288ft)


Floors: 51, 22


February 27:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Eglinton Avenue East* | Yonge & Eglinton

Project facts


Address: 1 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Proposed


Developer: Davpart


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 660 units


Office: 125,000 s.f. (11,613 sqm)


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 65


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

Thanks for all your work geoking66. Are you an ex-pat or just interested in Toronto?


----------



## geoking66

isaidso said:


> Thanks for all your work geoking66. Are you an ex-pat or just interested in Toronto?


I just love Toronto. I'm there once or twice a year and always have a fantastic time. For such a booming city, it's sorely underrepresented here so I wanted to share.


----------



## geoking66

*Noir* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 87 Peter Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Menkes


Architect: Core


Residential: 550 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 49


February 24:









(@someMidTowner)


Rendering:


----------



## Eno

This boom has been nothing short of staggering. The city feels considerably more dense than it was 15 years ago wherever you go.


----------



## geoking66

*Stanley* | Garden District

Official website: http://www.tributecommunities.com/stanley

Project facts


Address: 70 Carlton Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tribute


Architect: Core


Residential: 490 units


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 37


February 28:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

geoking66 said:


> I just love Toronto. I'm there once or twice a year and always have a fantastic time. For such a booming city, it's sorely underrepresented here so I wanted to share.


It's always nice getting a visitor's perspective. Btw, I loved Toronto so much I moved there.


----------



## geoking66

*8 Cumberland Street* | Yorkville

Official website: http://www.8cumberlandcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 8 Cumberland Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 371 units


Floors: 51


Rendering:


----------



## Sandblast

geoking66 said:


> You must go up to Toronto itself...North America's best city in my opinion (more so than New York, and that's where I'm originally from).


We're in Miami for 3 weeks, then fly up to Boston for 8 days for a family function. We've got loads to cram in, but would love to visit Toronto .... if the US car hire firm allow it!!! Are the Niagara falls a couple of hours from Toronto?


----------



## isaidso

Sandblast said:


> We're in Miami for 3 weeks, then fly up to Boston for 8 days for a family function. We've got loads to cram in, but would love to visit Toronto .... if the US car hire firm allow it!!! Are the Niagara falls a couple of hours from Toronto?


It's 128 km by road from Niagara Falls to Toronto so you can drive there in about 90 minutes; longer if there's congestion on the QEW. If you can't squeeze in Toronto but do go to Niagara Falls I'd suggest Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario. It's a 20 minute drive north from the falls and one of the prettiest towns in Canada.

Btw, you can always take Amtrak into Toronto from Buffalo.


----------



## Sandblast

isaidso said:


> It's 128 km by road from Niagara Falls to Toronto so you can drive there in about 90 minutes; longer if there's congestion on the QEW. If you can't squeeze in Toronto but do go to Niagara Falls I'd suggest Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario. It's a 20 minute drive north from the falls and one of the prettiest towns in Canada.
> 
> Btw, you can always take Amtrak into to Toronto from Buffalo.


Many thanks for the advise isaidso. :cheers:


----------



## Balkanada

The Falls are nice to see but IMO you really don't need to spending more than 6 hours there. I don't know the specifics of your trip but if you happen to have two days set aside for Niagara Falls then I think you could very well make a day trip to Toronto work. Spend the morning and afternoon at the Falls and then take the Maple Leaf Train to downtown Toronto at ~4:30pm (has stations in Niagara Falls on both sides of the border) and then you'd have the evening and following day to spend in Toronto. But this suggestion is based on a best-case-scenario so if you don't have that much time then I'd advise you wait until your next opportunity to travel to this side of the Atlantic and hopefully that next time you have a lot more time set aside to see Toronto 

GO Transit also provides service between Niagara and Toronto which might provide more convenient times, though since you said you won't be able to drive to the Canadian side it might be a bit of a task to get to the station


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 48


March 28:


PJ Condos (283 Adelaide St W, Pinnacle International, 39s, Harir by drum118, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


2 April:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*E* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38


March 29:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 Scott Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://88scott.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Scott Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Concert


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 525 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 58


April 8:









(@G.L.17)


----------



## lezgotolondon

I've been out of touch with Toronto, how many highrises are being built at the moment?

I'm mostly interested in new development outside the already established city centre aka I'm interested in seeing how it's expanding.


----------



## isaidso

lezgotolondon said:


> I've been out of touch with Toronto, how many highrises are being built at the moment?
> 
> I'm mostly interested in new development outside the already established city centre aka I'm interested in seeing how it's expanding.


*100m+ Buildings*
Built: 277
Under Construction: 59
Proposed: 217


It would take a long time to categorize the data above by area. I'd estimate that 80% is occurring in the downtown bounded by the lake to the south, Don Valley to the east, Liberty Village to the west, and Yorkville to the north. 

Most of the downtown construction is occurring outside the old CBD (where the bank towers are). The CBD is almost built out so we're seeing overflow in every direction from it. The Entertainment District and Liberty Village to the west saw the initial vertical push followed by areas north to Yorkville. Southcore (the area south between the CBD and the lake) was the next to see activity and now we're seeing proposals and construction to the east of the CBD all the way to the Don Valley. 

In other words, all areas in the downtown are starting to see high rise construction but due to downtown's large geographic footprint it will take another 15-20 years before it becomes as tightly packed with highrises as the CBD. 

This below is roughly downtown although it also depicts Rosedale (where it says Toronto Centre) in the upper right. Rosedale is downtown but consists of $5-$10 million houses on massive lots. There are other areas in the downtown that will see no highrise construction such as Cabbagetown, the University of Toronto, The Annex, Little Italy, Kensington, and the Toronto Islands.


----------



## isaidso

The continued strong growth of the Greater Golden Horseshoe is beginning to fuel highrise construction outside the City of Toronto and the City of Mississauga. This urban region will eventually see 25-30 'nodes' develop that behave as mini-downtowns planned around transit hubs. 

One in the early stages is located in York Region north of the City of Toronto. The City of Vaughan is experiencing massive population growth and plans are under way to build a 442 acre downtown called Vaughan Metropolitan Centre. Transit City Condos sits on a 100 acre site currently home to surface parking and big box stores. Plans call for 17 million ft² of residential, office, and retail space, organized around a marquee park. 

*Transit City Condos* | City of Vaughan

Official website: http://transitcitycondo.ca/

Project facts


Address: York Regional Road 7


Proposal


Developer: SmartREIT and Centre Court Developments


Architect: Diamond Schmitt 


Residential: 553 units


Height: Not Known


Floors: 55


----------



## isaidso

An emerging node in the Greater Golden Horseshoe: Vaughan Metropolitan Centre


----------



## Mercenary

isaidso said:


> An emerging node in the Greater Golden Horseshoe: Vaughan Metropolitan Centre


It will probably be until 2040 before its as dense as the video.


----------



## lezgotolondon

isaidso said:


> *100m+ Buildings*
> Built: 277
> Under Construction: 59
> Proposed: 217
> 
> 
> It would take a long time to categorize the data above by area. I'd estimate that 80% is occurring in the downtown bounded by the lake to the south, Don Valley to the east, Liberty Village to the west, and Yorkville to the north.
> 
> Most of the downtown construction is occurring outside the old CBD (where the bank towers are). The CBD is almost built out so we're seeing overflow in every direction from it. The Entertainment District and Liberty Village to the west saw the initial vertical push followed by areas north to Yorkville. Southcore (the area south between the CBD and the lake) was the next to see activity and now we're seeing proposals and construction to the east of the CBD all the way to the Don Valley.
> 
> In other words, all areas in the downtown are starting to see high rise construction but due to downtown's large geographic footprint it will take another 15-20 years before it becomes as tightly packed with highrises as the CBD.
> 
> This below is roughly downtown although it also depicts Rosedale (where it says Toronto Centre) in the upper right. Rosedale is downtown but consists of $5-$10 million houses on massive lots. There are other areas in the downtown that will see no highrise construction such as Cabbagetown, the University of Toronto, The Annex, Little Italy, Kensington, and the Toronto Islands.


Thanks wonderful post, I wish I could give it more likes.

Any chance of medium density developments?
High rises are cool in downtown but the residential one are not so good looking especially the recent ones on the waterfront plus I bet they are going to cost a fortune.

No projects for the middle class and poor people?


That Vaughan project is much better than Mississauga that looks really bad in my opinion


----------



## geoking66

Jennifer Keesmaat, the chief planner for the city, has made a big push for the "avenues" concept of providing corridors of mid-rise infill along major arterial roads with better transit accessibility.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Those arterial roads are a key piece of the puzzle. They can't accommodate highrises due to what's next to most of it: 2 floor residential. 4-12 floor buildings are popping up on every major arterial road I've seen and they're already having an impact. 



Mercenary said:


> It will probably be until 2040 before its as dense as the video.


Vaughan is one of the fastest growing satellite cities and will likely turn into an area of similar population to Mississauga. The difference is that urban planning policies support much higher densities/intensification. Instead of endless sprawl it will see highrises.

It might take till 2040 but it could just as easily be sooner due to how we grow our cities these days.


----------



## isaidso

lezgotolondon said:


> Thanks wonderful post, I wish I could give it more likes.
> 
> Any chance of medium density developments?
> High rises are cool in downtown but the residential one are not so good looking especially the recent ones on the waterfront plus I bet they are going to cost a fortune.
> 
> No projects for the middle class and poor people?
> 
> 
> That Vaughan project is much better than Mississauga that looks really bad in my opinion


Thank you.

Toronto can't accommodate the 2.5 million expected within the next 2 decades without a multi-pronged approach. Most of our attention predictably gets focused on highrises and glamour projects but a huge amount of new construction is midrise and row housing. Toronto still builds detached housing but it's an ever shrinking piece of the pie. 

I too prefer office to residential towers but the residential is getting much much better with each passing year. Consumers are getting more demanding, competition is intensifying, and developers are upping their game out of necessity. Quality is improving but we're also finally seeing a move away from all glass and spandrel. We still see some proposals like that but I'm pleased with what I see coming down the pipe. It's more attractive and aesthetically interesting for the most part.

Regarding housing for the poor, the city has teamed up with the development industry to build mixed income condo projects. Regents Park, a notorious 1960s housing estate, was the first big push in that direction. It's been a big success thus far. You can't tell the social housing from the market rate. Toronto is investing heavily to make sure the poor don't get left behind. It's not perfect but Regents Park gives one reason for optimism.

Vaughan does look more promising than Mississauga but it's more a matter of bad timing for Mississauga. In many ways, it represents the last great gasp in the era of the automobile. It went from farmers fields to 800,000 people in 25 years just as urban planning policies did a complete 180. They're trying to urbanize but there's not much one can do about vast tracts of auto-centric suburban sprawl. Perhaps they can create a proper downtown but it's far too early to tell. If they pull it off Mississauga will become a template for other auto-centric cities across north America.


----------



## lezgotolondon

isaidso said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Toronto can't accommodate the 2.5 million expected within the next 2 decades without a multi-pronged approach. Most of our attention predictably gets focused on highrises and glamour projects but a huge amount of new construction is midrise and row housing. Toronto still builds detached housing but it's an ever shrinking piece of the pie.
> 
> I too prefer office to residential towers but the residential is getting much much better with each passing year. Consumers are getting more demanding, competition is intensifying, and developers are upping their game out of necessity. Quality is improving but we're also finally seeing a move away from all glass and spandrel. We still see some proposals like that but I'm pleased with what I see coming down the pipe. It's more attractive and aesthetically interesting for the most part.
> 
> Regarding housing for the poor, the city has teamed up with the development industry to build mixed income condo projects. Regents Park, a notorious 1960s housing estate, was the first test big push in that direction. It's been a big success thus far. You can't tell the social housing from the market rate. Toronto is investing heavily to make sure the poor don't get left behind. It's not perfect but Regents Park gives one reason for optimism.
> 
> Vaughan does look more promising than Mississauga but it's more a matter of bad timing for Mississauga. In many ways, it represents the last great gasp in the era of the automobile. It went from farmers fields to 800,000 people in 25 years just as urban planning policies did a complete 180. They're trying to urbanize but there's not much one can do about vast tracts of auto-centric suburban sprawl. Perhaps they can create a proper downtown but it's far too early to tell. If they pull it off Mississauga will become a template for other auto-centric cities across north America.


if 2.5 million people are expected I suppose you have to build for 3.5 million people as the prices in Toronto have already been high for a long time and young people across the globe tend to prefer the inner city now and in addition to that majority of the new housing should be affordable.

That's a big challenge but also an opportunity.
I hope your politicians are doing something about it in addition to censoring free speech and imposing stupid gender pronouns.


----------



## Eno

There's no way that Toronto can accommodate another 2.5 million people, even the GTA would have a massive problem absorbing so many new residents. We'd need to be building at least three new subway lines like right now to even ponder that kind of population growth scenario.


----------



## wber

Eno said:


> There's no way that Toronto can accommodate another 2.5 million people,



:lol:

Moscow 2000- 10mln
Moscow 2017- 12.3mln

P.S These car oriented plans are s**m


----------



## lezgotolondon

Eno said:


> There's no way that Toronto can accommodate another 2.5 million people, even the GTA would have a massive problem absorbing so many new residents. We'd need to be building at least three new subway lines like right now to even ponder that kind of population growth scenario.


Well with a boom like that is not a crazy idea.

3 lines in 20 years for a 5 million metropolis with almost no ancient structures in a rich country should be the norm , in particular if the city lacks public transportation services.

For instance:
Milan has built/is building more than 2 lines in 20 years.
Milan metropolitan area is 4.5 to 6 million people.
Milan is quite old and has a big historical and croweded city centre.
Milan city proper only hosts 1.3 million people.
Milan already had 3 lines of metro, an extensive suburban rail system, many streetcar lines and buses.
Milan is rich but it's still an Italian cities where corruption and incompetence make public projects budgets to grow like crazy every freakin time.

If Milan does it, you can do it better and with less money.


----------



## geoking66

You can read about the fiasco that has been the back-and-forth on the Downtown Relief Line; I can think of few projects in North America barring the Second Avenue Subway that have been so chaotic in the planning stages.


----------



## isaidso

lezgotolondon said:


> If Milan does it, you can do it better and with less money.


Agree. Other cities manage to do it so I'm not sure why Toronto would be an exception. There are a lot of very bright people in this city and the planning department has managed this unprecedented growth intelligently. They've under-estimated the amount of demand a number of times but adjusted accordingly.

Btw, the 2.5 million over 20 years is the conservative estimate. Another study cites 3.5 million over 25 years for Greater Toronto alone.


----------



## tenderforever

^ toronto's poor metro system is surprising only to those who don't understand toronto.

basically, there are three factors.

first, the city has very few financing levers. it gains all of its money from three sources: property taxes, fees/fines, transfers from higher governments. it cannot institute sales tax or issue infrastructure bonds like US cities, there's no tax increment financing, it cannot introduce an income tax on its residents. basically, this means that the city has only enough money to provide basic services.

second, since the city is reliant upon the higher levels of government (ontario and canada), it suffers those governments' priorities. ontario in particularly has historically looked at urban infrastructure as a road capacity issue. the city itself took on this attitude in the 2000s, when the provincial government added several large suburbs to toronto, so that a majority of the city is now suburban. even the rail push you see today is mostly interurban, and the "subway" plans are what would have been "interurban" when the suburbs were still independent cities, but it's now "urban" because they were appended to the "city."

finally, the cost to reward ratio is low. it's very expensive to build a subway but the disruption is high (resource allocation but also ripping up streets) and the number of perceived beneficiaries is low, compared, say, with simply keeping taxes lower.

so it's not incompetence in toronto, so much as it is that the institutional constraints and incentives run against an effective metro network.

a normal person may look at toronto and wonder why on earth they'd build a subway to some distant suburb (scarborough) to REPLACE an existing light rail line, instead of building an east/west line under, say, king/queen street, that would service one of the densest business and residential areas in CANADA. but this is because a normal person does not understand how dysfunctional toronto's governance model is for a large city.

the great shame is that canadians love rapid transit, they take to it when it's there, look at montreal and vancouver. if the government had built the system years ago, then, like vancouver and especially montreal, the city wouldn't have had to build for cars, and so would be a lot more attractive.

edit: the poor/haphazard planning also reflects a pretty deep run of rent-seeking on the parts of the various players. the provincial government is in such a precarious electoral position that it doesn't dare come down on one side in the urban v suburban divide on transport dollars.


----------



## Urbanista1

Eno said:


> There's no way that Toronto can accommodate another 2.5 million people, even the GTA would have a massive problem absorbing so many new residents. We'd need to be building at least three new subway lines like right now to even ponder that kind of population growth scenario.


intensifying along the avenues will only add so many people; mixed use and live-work may shorten commutes so that the need for new transit will be reduced. But 2.5 million is almost doubling our population and we already have gridlock. They can only widen highways so much. And the other issue is political, that is, another anti-Toronto Conservative Mike Harris/Harper type regime with contempt for Toronto, then all the current transit plans will go in the garbage (Smart Track and Relief Line). And SmartTrack and Relief line are crucial to developing areas with greatest potential for office and residential high density development - Unilever lands, Airport Corporate Centre and Markham...and probably a number of smaller nodes along relief line and smart track stops such as Gerrard Square. 

But this all will only happen if Smart Track and other transit projects start moving, the window is getting smaller as the spectre of right wing anti-urban conservatives becomes more possible.


----------



## Black Cat

...and after c.2040, another 2.5m will need to be accommodated by 2060, and by 2080 etc etc. 

One assumes that Toronto/southern Ontario will muddle through, but at some point some grander GTA expansion/redevelopment plans will be needed rather than overdue ad-hoc fixes.


----------



## wber

Dont worry folks. Global warming will add 2.5 mln people to Toronto. And still idiots invest in florida, texas, arizona :bash:


----------



## isaidso

Most Torontonians on these boards understand the issues faced by City Hall. Infrastructure is being built but it is a constant struggle to secure funds. Cities continue to grow in importance and have become the key wealth generators. The provinces/feds will have to devolve some revenue generating tools to them or at the very least agree to a large dedicated stream of funds.

We need a new way forward. We had this same conversation 10 years ago though. Here is one of many videos in this same vein. The blond lady with glasses is Toronto's chief planner, Jennifer Keesmaat:


----------



## geoking66

*Bay Adelaide North* | Financial District

Project facts


Address: 40 Temperance Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: KPMB


Office: 843,000 s.f. (78,317 sqm)


Height: 120m (394ft)


Floors: 31


Renderings (shortest of the three):


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


April 15:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

*319-323 Jarvis Street* | Downtown

Official website: 

Project facts


Address: 319-323 Jarvis Street 


Status: Proposal


Developer: Centre Court


Architect: Page + Steele / IBI


Residential: 506 units


Height: 165m 


Floors: 50










Courtesy of UT


----------



## geoking66

*E* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38


May 1:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*663 King Street West* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 663 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Main and Main


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 247 units


Height: 67m (220ft)


Floors: 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*14 Duncan Street* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 14 Duncan Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Greenwin


Architect: Quadrangle


Residential: 369 units


Office: 67,005 s.f. (6,225 sqm)


Retail: 6,620 s.f. (615 sqm)


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 Scott Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://88scott.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Scott Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Concert


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 525 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 58


May 12:









(@G.L. 17)


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 600 units


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


May 15:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Casa III* | Yorkville

Official website: http://casacondominium.com

Project facts


Address: 50 Charles Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 622 units


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 55


May 14:


Casa III Toronto by steveve photostream, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Bay Park Centre* | South Core

Official website: http://www.bayparkcentre.com

Project facts


Address: 81-141 Bay Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Ivanhoe Cambridge/Hines


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,900,000 s.f. (269,419 sqm)


Height: 265m, 238m (869ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 48


May 14:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*EY Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.100asw.com

Project facts


Address: 100 Adelaide Street W


Status: Complete


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Office: 900,000 s.f. (83,613 sqm)


Height: 188m (617ft)


Floors: 40


May 12:









(@G.L.17)


----------



## Eno

It's turning out awesome.


----------



## Victoria123

*19 Duncan Street* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 19 Duncan Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Westbank & Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 472 units (office, rental, retail)


Height: 187m 


Floors: 57

Update: 









@ProjectEnd

Rendering:


----------



## Victoria123

*19 Duncan Street*

*46 Charlotte Street* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 46 Charlotte Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cityzen Development Group, Fortress Real Developments


Architect: Architecture Unfolded


Residential: 216 units (office, rental, retail)


Height: 142m 


Floors: 41

Update: 









@ProjectEnd

Rendering:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice one^


----------



## geoking66

*Exhibit* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 200 Bloor Street W


Status: Complete


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 204 units


Retail: 12,820 s.f. (1,191 sqm)


Height: 100m (328ft)


Floors: 32


August 20:


Exhibit by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

manhattanization of Toronto continues.


----------



## geoking66

*57 Spadina Avenue* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 57 Spadina Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Tricon


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 286 units


Retail: 18,514 s.f. (1,720 sqm)


Height: 120m (394ft)


Floors: 36


Rendering:


----------



## Victoria123

*64 Prince Arthur Avenue*

*64 Prince Arthur Avenue* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 64 Prince Arthur Avenue 


Status: Proposed


Developer: Adi Development Group


Architect: CetraRuddy Architecture


Residential: 60 units


Height: 130m (428ft)


Floors: 29


Rendering:


----------



## GGJ16

^^ Amazing design ! I hope this will get built


----------



## enrigue8

GGJ16 said:


> ^^ Amazing design ! I hope this will get built


It wont be built with the current design because it's too beautiful for Toronto.
Toronto doesn't deserve something so pretty .So the city will kill the design and it will be replaced by a stupid box.


----------



## in'sauga

enrigue8 said:


> It wont be built with the current design because it's too beautiful for Toronto.
> Toronto doesn't deserve something so pretty .So the city will kill the design and it will be replaced by a stupid box.


agreed.. this is way too innovative for Toronto. It'll evolve into a generic box


----------



## Victoria123

in'sauga said:


> agreed.. this is way too innovative for Toronto. It'll evolve into a generic box


Mirvish & Gehry is not your "generic box" and it was approved. Unnecessary negativity.


----------



## Victoria123

*Eau de Soleil* | Etobicoke

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Blvd West, Toronto


Status: U/C


Developer: Empire Communities, Dream Unlimited


Architect: Richmond Architects, Zeidler Partnership Architects


Residential: 1285


Height: 228m, 181m


Floors: 66, 49 floors


Rendering:










U/C: 

















someMidTowner


----------



## Victoria123

*Tower at Pier 7* | Harbourfront

Project facts


Address: 7 Queens Quay E, Toronto


Status: U/C


Developer: Cityzen Development Group, Fernbrook Homes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 336 units


Height: 115m


Floors: 35 floors


Rendering:










U/C: 

















Jeff Morgan


----------



## Victoria123

*The One* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor West, Toronto


Status: U/C


Developer: Mizrahi Developments


Architect: Foster + Partners, Core Architects


Residential: 1005 units


Height: 306m


Floors: 82 floors


Rendering:










U/C: 









Benito


----------



## Victoria123

*Monde* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://www.mondecondominiums.com

Project facts


Address: 12 Bonnycastle Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: Moshe Safdie


Residential: 552 units


Height: 150m (492ft)


Floors: 44


August 6:

Monde by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Monde by Marcanadian, on Flickr



























Skycandy


----------



## Victoria123

*7 St. Thomas Street* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 7 St. Thomas Street


Status: T/O


Developer: St. Thomas Commercial Developments


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Height: 39m


Floors: 9

U/C: 









SomeMidTowner


----------



## Victoria123

*1133 Yonge Street* | Rosedale

Project facts


Address: 1133 Yonge Street


Status: T/O


Developer: Old Stonehenge Development Corporation


Architect: Studio JCI


Height: 21m


Floors: 6

U/C: 

















SomeMidTowner


----------



## Victoria123

*33 Yorkville Ave* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 27-37 Yorkville Ave


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cresford


Architect: Wallman Architects


Residential: ??? (subject to change)


Height: 215m (subject to change)


Floors: 62, 40 (subject to change)


A tower of purple glazing for Toronto? 

Rendering:


----------



## Eno

That's an awesome photo of downtown Toronto.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Smart House Condos @ Queen & Simcoe










I dig the red balustrades.


----------



## Victoria123

*Massey Tower*

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


U/C:









@Kotsy

Rendering:


----------



## Victoria123

*King Portland Centre*

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Official website: http://kingportlandcentre.com

Project facts


Address: 620 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 116 units


Office: 255,565 s.f. (23,743 sqm)


Retail: 13,035 s.f. (1,211 sqm)


Height: 58m, 52m (190ft, 170ft)


Floors: 15, 13


U/C: 









@Interchange42


Rendering:


----------



## Shakeel

Looks so congested. The traffic snarl is so bad. Pedestrians, cyclists, contractors and mototrists. Needs an improved planning, implementation and monitoring to make it viable for all stakeholders.


----------



## Victoria123

Shakeel said:


> Looks so congested. The traffic snarl is so bad. Pedestrians, cyclists, contractors and mototrists. Needs an improved planning, implementation and monitoring to make it viable for all stakeholders.


Streetcars have been prioritized along King Street. Cars can only turn left at every intersection which discourages vehicle traffic. Don't know when it goes into effect.

Presumably, full pedestrianization will follow.


----------



## Victoria123

*Phase 1 of 1 Yonge Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Height: 307m, 263m, 217m, 150ft, 98m (1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 322ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22


New rendering for phase 1: 
Phase 1 rendering (65-storey tower):











Master-plan concept:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## enrigue8

What a beauty the phase 1 !


----------



## Victoria123

*300 Bloor West* | The Annex

Project facts


Address: 300 Bloor West


Status: Proposed


Developer: Great Gulf 


Architect: KPMB


Residential: ??? 


Height: ???m


Floors: 38 
 

New Rendering:

























http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ted-church-huron-seeking-38s-kpmb.9902/page-6


----------



## Victoria123

*10 York Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://www.tridel.com/tenyork

Project facts


Address: 10 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tridel


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 725 units


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 65


Toronto Skyline by Timo, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123

*One Bloor* | Yorkville

Official website: http://onebloor.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street E


Status: Topped out


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 789 units


Retail: 100,000 s.f. (9,290 sqm)


Height: 257m (843ft)


Floors: 76


T/O: 









@Somemidtowner








[/U]Somemidtowner[/IMG]


----------



## Victoria123

*Avenue 151*

*Avenue 151* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 151 Avenue Rd


Status: Approved


Developer: Dash Developments


Architect: Teeple Architects, Giovanni A. Tassone Architects


Residential: 71 units


Height: 41m


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## Victoria123

*Pinnacle One Yonge*

*Pinnacle One Yonge* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Height: 307m, 263m, 217m, 150ft, 98m (1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 322ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is this a redesign? It looks much nicer!

Can't wait to see that wasteland filled with skyscrapers.


----------



## ericmacm

Interesting redesign. I really liked the black and white colour scheme on the old design, but this looks like something that will much more realistically be built.


----------



## Eno

Is the Star building getting demolished or am I blind?


----------



## Victoria123

Eno said:


> Is the Star building getting demolished or am I blind?


Nope. They're retaining the concrete facade. It's in this picture (in the far right where the new glass office tower is "engulfing" the smaller building):


----------



## Victoria123

*Berczy Park*

*Berczy Park* | Financial District

Project facts


Address: 35 Wellington St. E


Status: Complete


Developer: DeepRoot Green Infrastructure


Architect: Claude Cormier + Associés


Residential: N/A


Height: N/A


Floors: N/A

Berczy 13 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Berczy 20 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Berczy 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Berczy 03 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

not to be nitpicky, but Claude Cormier is the Landscape Architect. 

Saw this park and fountain finally, rarely does urban art of this type give me goose bumps, brilliant!


----------



## Victoria123

*E-Condos*

*E Condos* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38

























[email protected]








[email protected]

Rendering:
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Axelferis

i hope to visit Toronto & Vancouver one day


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


October 6:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Monde* | East Bayfront

Official website: http://www.mondecondominiums.com

Project facts


Address: 12 Bonnycastle Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: Moshe Safdie


Residential: 552 units


Height: 150m (492ft)


Floors: 44


October 18:









(@interchange42)


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48


October 22:









(@friendlyfuture)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Selby* | St James Town

Project facts


Address: 592 Sherbourne Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: bKL


Residential: 441 units


Height: 166m (545ft)


Floors: 50


October 22:


The Selby by steveve, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Site preparation (phase 1), approved (phase 2)


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,900,000 s.f. (269,419 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


October 24 (phase 1):









(@sammmy)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

Wish CIBC Square were about 370m. It was one site I thought they'd go a lot taller.


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


October 25:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## Victoria123

*489 King St. W*

*489 King Street West* | King Street West/Entertainment District

Int'l thread: 

Project facts


Address: 489 King St. W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Westbank Corp & Allied Properties REIT


Architect: Bjarke Ingels Groups & Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 514 units


Height: 58m 


Floors: 16 storeys


Rendering:


----------



## heymikey1981

Ever since last year's Serpentine Pavilion in London, I have been a fan of Bjarke Ingels Group. It's nice to see them make their mark in Toronto with a fine looking building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It seems the concrete exterior in the original design has been changed for glass blocks.

Even though I like concrete, this could help it from being too much of a ripoff of Habitat 67, and give it more of its own identity. Glass block rarely seems to be used these days.


----------



## isaidso

heymikey1981 said:


> Ever since last year's Serpentine Pavilion in London, I have been a fan of Bjarke Ingels Group. It's nice to see them make their mark in Toronto with a fine looking building.


Did the Serpentine Pavilion turn out well?


----------



## heymikey1981

isaidso said:


> Did the Serpentine Pavilion turn out well?


Yes, it was received well. Everytime I pass by it was always full of people. The pavilion is only temporary, which is only open for a few months. Every year, a different architect is invited to create the pavilion, and it is open to the public during summer months. Frank Gehry designed the 2008 edition. Other famous architects who have designed the yearly Serpentine Pavilion include Zaha Hadid, Oscar Niemeyer, Libeskind (who designed the ROM modern facade), Ai Weiwei, Herzog de Meuron, Rem Koolhaas, and Jean Nouvel. 

BIG Serpentine Pavilion: the stacked blocks look very similar to this proposed building.


----------



## Eno

This will be a game changer. We're finally getting ambitious projects in Toronto.


----------



## geoking66

Eno said:


> This will be a game changer. We're finally getting ambitious projects in Toronto.


I'm most excited for this and The Well. In particular, The Well is unprecedented.


----------



## Eno

Agreed. The Well, The One and this project are taking things to another level.


----------



## heymikey1981

Eno said:


> Agreed. The Well, The One and this project are taking things to another level.


They need to start building these projects before the next financial crisis causes these to be cancelled.


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Height: 306m (1,004ft)


Floors: 82


October 28:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

heymikey1981 said:


> They need to start building these projects before the next financial crisis causes these to be cancelled.


Gawd, we certainly don't want Eaton's College Park all over again.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pre-sales of new low-rises in Toronto take steep dive*
Oct. 26, 2017
THE GLOBE AND MAIL _Excerpt_

Preconstruction sales of new low-rise homes fell 73 per cent in the Toronto area in September compared with a year earlier as the home-building sector faces major headwinds from the region's housing-market downturn.

The Building Industry and Land Development Association (BILD) said builders in the Greater Toronto Area presold just 352 low-rise homes in September – including detached and semi-detached houses as well as townhomes – after selling 1,295 low-rise homes in September last year.

The market for new condominiums also faced a drop across the GTA in September, with builders selling 1,749 units, down 37 per cent from 2,782 units last September. Combined sales of high-rise and low-rise homes dropped 48 per cent to 2,101 homes from 4,077 last year.

"The launch frenzy that had characterized the market over the past year is over," said Patricia Arsenault, executive vice-president at Altus Group, which provides data on new home sales for BILD. "Buyers now feel that they can take a bit of time to shop around, without fear of losing out."

More : https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/re...s-in-toronto-take-steep-dive/article36739326/


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


October 27:









(@drum118)


Rendering:


----------



## Urbanista1

ushahid said:


> check out the design and quality of buildings in Melbourne and look at the crap Toronto is building.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718618&page=44


had no idea we had such a competitor like Melbourne vying with us for skyscraper supremacy. They have us beat on number of tall multi-story buildings with even one at 100. Come on Toronto let's build taller!


----------



## Victoria123

16 York Street (office tower)

158m, 32 floors

















@drum 118 

Rendering:


----------



## ainvan

capslock said:


> CIBC Square is one to watch too! ��


Yup, not sure why Dezeen didn't include CIBC Square in that article. Maybe not tall enough with the tallest one only 244 m high? :dunno:



















Source


----------



## ainvan

*Under Construction, 150 m+ *

*200 m+*










*175 - 200 m*










*150 - 175 m*










Source


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> River City Condos Phase 3 | 100m | 29s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skycandy


I hope they eventually take down those off ramps and rebuild that exit from the DVP so it angles down to grade level right away. It does speed traffic into the core but look at all that valuable land wasted.


----------



## ushahid

Jaborandi said:


> Australian architects are certainly far more adventurous than their Canadian counterparts but when they mess up, the results can be spectacularly dreadful. Melbourne, despite being an amazing city, has some real god-awfuls. One need look no further than the hideous Eureka Tower to drive the point home.


is Eureka as ugly as Aura?


----------



## Jaborandi

ushahid said:


> is Eureka as ugly as Aura?


It really is a toss up. Eureka is spectacularly ugly whereas Aura is just plain mediocre ugly. Thankfully, Mel also has a lot of gems but I think we may catch up in that department.


----------



## isaidso

The top third of AURA is fine. It's the bottom two-thirds that wrecks it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I happen to like Eureka. It is very unique. Probably Melbourne's best tower right now.


----------



## hkskyline

*City of Toronto builds its first shopping mall*
Build Toronto said it was necessary to do its own construction to maximize the value of an old TTC car lot.
Nov 23, 2017
Toronto Star _Excerpt_

They’re typical of the shops in a suburban shopping mall. But the Starbucks, A&W restaurant, nail salon and assorted clothing stores and boutiques gathered just west of the Wilson subway station have an unusual landlord: the City of Toronto.

The Shops at Wilson Station, officially opened on Thursday, is the first — and maybe the only —shopping mall developed entirely by the city’s real estate development firm, Build Toronto.

Typically, Build sells off the city’s surplus property to other developers. The revenue goes into the city’s capital funds to pay for municipal infrastructure.

But the unusual zoning designation as an airport hazard area meant Build needed to act as its own developer to maximize the value of the plot, an old TTC parking lot, said CEO Bill Bryck.

The mall, which sits southeast of Downsview Airport and a few kilometres east of the old Sunrise Propane explosion site, will be sold. But for now, the stores are the city’s tenants.

“We’ve had potential buyers look at it. We haven’t consummated a deal yet,” he said.

The 4.5-acre property has generated about $1.3 million in development charges and will bring in about $800,000 annually in property taxes.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> I happen to like Eureka. It is very unique. Probably Melbourne's best tower right now.


It's not aging well.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Building with step terraces are beautiful but I wouldn't want to live there where upper levels can see whatever you do from above


----------



## Dmerdude

lezgotolondon said:


> Building with step terraces are beautiful but I wouldn't want to live there where upper levels can see whatever you do from above


Buildings with terraces are perfect for waterfront (the gentle rise from water to downtown skyscrapers) and for hilly cities (so they complement the slope of the hills)


----------



## Dmerdude

JuanPaulo said:


> I happen to like Eureka. It is very unique. Probably Melbourne's best tower right now.


Looks ridiculous, especially with gold windows on top...


----------



## ushahid

commerce court 3
298m to roof and 350m to spire.
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=115015


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 600 units


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


January 29:


YC Condos by steveve, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Commerce Court 3* | Financial District

Project facts


Address: 197 Bay Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: QuadReal


Architect: Dialog/Hariri Pontarini 


Office: 1,940,292 s.f. (180,259 sqm)


Height: 298m (978ft)


Floors: 64


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*E* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38


January 30:









(@Edward Skira)


----------



## geoking66

*Pier 27 Tower* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://pier27tower.com

Project facts


Address: 7 Queens Quay E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cityzen


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 336 units


Height: 115m (377ft)


Floors: 35


February 4:









(@ADRM)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 620 King Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Allied/RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 133 units


Office: 315,000 s.f. (29,264 sqm)


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 15


Feburary 2:









(@400WellingtonGuy)


----------



## geoking66

*The Hub* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 30 Bay Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour


Office: 1,445,346 s.f. (134,277 sqm)


Retail: 22,906 s.f. (2,128 sqm)


Height: 281m (922ft)


Floors: 60


Rendering:


----------



## Eno

Love it. Kind of reminiscent of the One, which is a good thing.


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Height: 306m (1,004ft)


Floors: 85


February 27:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## Dmerdude

geoking66 said:


> *The Hub* | South Core
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 30 Bay Street
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> Developer: Oxford
> 
> 
> Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour
> 
> 
> Office: 1,445,346 s.f. (134,277 sqm)
> 
> 
> Retail: 22,906 s.f. (2,128 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 281m (922ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 60
> 
> 
> Rendering:


The only thing we need is a bit more geometric variety. The empty plots shouldn't all be squares.


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


February 25:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Bloor Street West* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 80 Bloor Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Krugarand


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 565 units


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 66


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


February 11:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*500 Dupont Street* | Seaton Village

Project facts


Address: 500 Dupont Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lifetime


Architect: Core


Residential: 145 units


Height: 38m (125ft)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 North* | Garden District

Official website: http://88northvip.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Queen Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: St Thomas


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 407 units


Height: 91m (299ft)


Floors: 27


March 3:









(@bilked)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48


March 4:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Liberty Market Tower* | Liberty Village

Project facts


Address: 171 E Liberty Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Lifetime


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 283 units


Office: 121,761 s.f. (11,312 sqm)


Retail: 23,024 s.f. (2,139 sqm)


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bay + Scollard* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 48 Scollard Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 112 units


Retail: 17,674 s.f. (1,642 sqm)


Height: 158m (518ft)


Floors: 43


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Clover on Yonge* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://thecloveronyonge.com

Project facts


Address: 599 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 528 units


Retail: 34,897 s.f. (3,242 sqm)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 44


February 26:









(@UrbanLurker)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Garrison Point* | Liberty Village

Project facts


Address: 30 Ordnance Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cityzen


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 395 units


Retail: 98,631 s.f. (9,163 sqm)


Height: 119m, 99m (390ft, 325ft)


Floors: 35, 29


February 25:









(@smuncky)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*16 York Street* | South Core

Official website: http://www.16york.ca

Project facts


Address: 16 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: architectsAlliance


Office: 879,000 s.f. (81,662 sqm)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 32


March 4:









(@sikandar)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Peter & Adelaide* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://peterandadelaidecondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 350 Adelaide Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Graywood


Architect: BBB


Residential: 695 units


Retail: 45,295 s.f. (4,208 sqm)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 47


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fleur* | Garden District

Official website: http://thefleurcondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 60 Shuter Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Menkes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 370 units


Retail: 6,200 s.f. (576 sqm)


Height: 85m (279ft)


Floors: 29


March 3:









(@bilked)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Time and Space* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://timespacecondosdeal.ca

Project facts


Address: 177 Front Street E


Status: Approved


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 1,586 units


Retail: 21,485 s.f. (1,996 sqm)


Height: 102m, 66m (335ft, 216ft)


Floors: 29, 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*E* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38


March 9:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Scrivener Court* | Summerhill

Project facts


Address: 5 Scrivener Square


Status: Proposed


Developer: Diamond


Architect: COBE


Residential: 182 units


Retail: 33,207 s.f. (3,085 sqm)


Height: 97m, 35m (318ft, 115m)


Floors: 26, 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


March 9:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,900,000 s.f. (269,419 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


March 9:


















(@Michael62)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*159SW* | Cabbagetown

Official website: http://www.159sw.com

Project facts


Address: 159 Wellesley Street E


Status: Excavation


Developer: Alterra


Architect: Richmond


Residential: 360 units


Retail: 1,722 s.f. (160 sqm)


Height: 119m (390ft)


Floors: 36


March 10:









(@Rascacielo)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Zen King West* | Liberty Village

Official website: http://www.zenkingwest-condo.ca

Project facts


Address: 19 Western Battery Road


Status: Excavation


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 481 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 28


March 10:









(@ProjectEnd)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1695 Weston Road* | Weston

Project facts


Address: 1695 Weston Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Old Stonehenge


Architect: Core


Residential: 240 units


Retail: 1,582 s.f. (147 sqm)


Height: 84m (276ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Monde* | East Bayfront

Official website: http://www.mondecondominiums.com

Project facts


Address: 12 Bonnycastle Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: Moshe Safdie


Residential: 552 units


Height: 150m (492ft)


Floors: 44


March 5:









(@Razz)


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


March 11:









(@Jasonzed)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

The Well is one I'm most looking forward to. It's a beautiful design, adds lots of density, creates a new retail destination, is pedestrian focused, and adds a major office building west of Spadina. It ticks off so many boxes.


----------



## geoking66

*Tea House* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://teahousecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 608 units


Retail: 13,519 s.f. (1,256 sqm)


Height: 171m, 88m (561ft, 288ft)


Floors: 52, 25


March 11:









(@Jasonzed)


Rendering:


----------



## heymikey1981

isaidso said:


> The Well is one I'm most looking forward to. It's a beautiful design, adds lots of density, creates a new retail destination, is pedestrian focused, and adds a major office building west of Spadina. It ticks off so many boxes.


I agree! I love the bridges and the brick facade on both sides of the alley.










It reminds me a lot of Shad Thames in London.










Very atmospheric with a Victorian industrial feel to it. It's very obvious where the inspiration came from.


----------



## geoking66

*544 King Street West* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 544 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Allied/Great Gulf


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 77 units


Office: 166,658 s.f. (15,483 sqm)


Retail: 31,883 s.f. (2,962 sqm)


Height: 52m (171ft)


Floors: 12


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*16 York Street* | South Core

Official website: http://www.16york.ca

Project facts


Address: 16 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: architectsAlliance


Office: 879,000 s.f. (81,662 sqm)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 32


March 13:









(@sikandar)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

heymikey1981 said:


> I agree! I love the bridges and the brick facade on both sides of the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me a lot of Shad Thames in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very atmospheric with a Victorian industrial feel to it. It's very obvious where the inspiration came from.


Good eye. The architect mentioned that very site as one that it took inspiration from. It's much needed too. The Eaton Centre is bursting at the seams. We need another retail anchor here and likely another one in Corktown.


----------



## geoking66

*Harris Square* | West Don Lands

Official website: https://www.harris-square.com

Project facts


Address: 170 Eastern Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: Urban Capital


Architect: Saucier + Perrotte


Residential: 154 units


Retail: 2,443 s.f. (227 sqm)


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 13


March 14:









(@achender)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


March 14:









(@ProjectEnd)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


March 16:









(@Razz)


----------



## Dale

Wonder what Eaton Centre Tower is going to look like when they finish the signs ?


----------



## ericmacm

Dale said:


> Wonder what Eaton Centre Tower is going to look like when they finish the signs ?


I'm hoping that it ends up being a digital screen of sorts.


----------



## geoking66

*552 Church Street* | Church & Wellesley

Project facts


Address: 552 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: ONE


Architect: 3XN


Residential: 442 units


Retail: 51,968 s.f. (4,828 sqm)


Height: 141m (463ft)


Floors: 39


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*10 York Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://www.tridel.com/tenyork

Project facts


Address: 10 York Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Tridel


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 725 units


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 65


March 17:









(@Keyz)


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


April 2:









(@Keyz)


----------



## geoking66

*Grid* | Garden District

Official website: http://gridcondosvip.ca

Project facts


Address: 181 Dundas Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 563 units


Height: 158m (518ft)


Floors: 50


April 7:









(@skycandy)


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


April 9:









(@AHK)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 North* | Garden District

Official website: http://88northvip.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Queen Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: St Thomas


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 407 units


Height: 91m (299ft)


Floors: 27


April 9:









(@insertnamehere)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


April 10:


















(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Pinnacle One Yonge* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Retail: 56,898 s.f. (5,286 sqm)


Height: 307m, 264m, 217m (1,007ft; 866ft; 712ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65


April 10:









(@wmedia)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*16 York Street* | South Core

Official website: http://www.16york.ca

Project facts


Address: 16 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: architectsAlliance


Office: 879,000 s.f. (81,662 sqm)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 32


April 3:









(@sikandar)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*East FiftyFive* | Old Town

Official website: http://east55condos.ca

Project facts


Address: 55 Ontario Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Lamb


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 277 units


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 24


April 11:









(@NikoS)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Time and Space* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://timespacecondosdeal.ca

Project facts


Address: 177 Front Street E


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 1,586 units


Retail: 21,485 s.f. (1,996 sqm)


Height: 102m, 66m (335ft, 216ft)


Floors: 29, 19


Rendering:


----------



## tenderforever

In some ways, one has to admire the way Toronto is going all in on the sterile server room architecture. The scale of construction and variety within the genre is truly remarkable. In 50 years, Toronto will be to the blue/green glass and spandrel tower what Miami Beach is to vivid late deco. That chilly, clean, efficient look is already associated in people's minds with the city, and it's a pretty good brand, as far as cities go, particularly with the highly skilled people in hot, chaotic developing countries that Canada is vacuuming up these days.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto is stubbornly pragmatic. That constant adherence to efficiency over excess is tailored to the masses. It's accessible and egalitarian so the masses keep flooding in. Let Vancouver be a playground for the rich.


----------



## geoking66

*11 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Metropia


Architect: Sweeny & Co.


Residential: 716 units


Retail: 50,203 s.f. (4,664 sqm)


Height: 213m (699ft)


Floors: 62


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Club* | Parkdale

Official website: https://www.kingsclub.ca

Project facts


Address: 1100 King Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: First Capital


Architect: Kasian


Residential: 569 units


Height: 58m, 46m, 40ft (190ft, 152ft, 130ft)


Floors: 18, 14, 12


April 15:









(@interchange42)


----------



## geoking66

*351 Queen Street East* | Corktown

Project facts


Address: 351 Queen Street E


Status: Proposed


Developer: ONE


Architect: Kirkor


Residential: 584 units


Retail: 40,214 s.f. (3,736 sqm)


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 29


Renderings:


----------



## wakka12

tenderforever said:


> In some ways, one has to admire the way Toronto is going all in on the sterile server room architecture. The scale of construction and variety within the genre is truly remarkable. In 50 years, Toronto will be to the blue/green glass and spandrel tower what Miami Beach is to vivid late deco. That chilly, clean, efficient look is already associated in people's minds with the city, and it's a pretty good brand, as far as cities go, particularly with the highly skilled people in hot, chaotic developing countries that Canada is vacuuming up these days.


Except unfortunately nearly every city on earth is also mass producing the same cold sterile blue and grey glass buildings as well


----------



## KlausDiggy

geoking66 said:


> *Pinnacle One Yonge* | Harbourfront
> 
> Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 1 Yonge Street
> 
> 
> Status: Site preparation
> 
> 
> Developer: Pinnacle
> 
> 
> Architect: Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> Residential: 2,838 units
> 
> 
> Retail: 56,898 s.f. (5,286 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 307m, 264m, 217m (1,007ft; 866ft; 712ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 95, 80, 65
> 
> 
> 
> Renderings:


This project is similar to the Four Project in Frankfurt. Just a little taller.


----------



## geoking66

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 620 King Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Allied/RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 133 units


Office: 315,000 s.f. (29,264 sqm)


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 15


April 16:









(@interchange42)


----------



## toxtethogrady

Problems.
Builders Are Scrapping Pre-Sold Condo Towers in Toronto

Builders in Toronto’s frenzied condo market are walking away from giant towers they have pre-sold, reflecting a rougher road to profits -- and leaving buyers in the lurch.

Soaring construction costs and condo values in Canada’s largest city, where prices have surged amid a booming economy and strong immigration, have spurred developers to cancel projects they started when construction was cheaper and pre-sales were less lucrative. Condo prices have increased about 20 percent since February of last year, according to the Canadian Real Estate Association.

“Many projects launched for pre-sales prior to having their proper approvals in place,” Shaun Hildebrand, a senior vice president at Urbanation Inc., said. “By rushing to bring units into a hot market, some projects jumped the gun and added risk to the development.”

According to Urbanation, which studies the Toronto condo market, there are 10,622 condo units in the greater Toronto area that were offered for pre-sale before 2017 and still await construction. Since the start of last year, 17 projects, with 3,627 units, have been canceled in the region, according to real-estate-services firm Altus Group Ltd. That’s up from seven projects, with 808 units, in 2016...hno:


----------



## geoking66

*Vox* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://voxcondominiums.com

Project facts


Address: 28 Wellesley Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 337 units


Height: 116m (381ft)


Floors: 35


April 18 (yellow crane):









(@Benito)


----------



## elliot

Thanx GeoKing... always enjoy your updates.


----------



## geoking66

*10 York Street* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://www.tridel.com/tenyork

Project facts


Address: 10 York Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Tridel


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 725 units


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 65


May 6:









(@RyanD)


----------



## isaidso

I do believe that's my friend's boat. :yes:


----------



## geoking66

*Blue Diamond* | Deer Park

Official website: http://bluediamondcondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 129 St Clair Avenue W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Camrost-Felcorp


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 259 units


Height: 88m (269ft)


Floors: 28


May 8:









(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


May 9:









(@Urban-Affair)


----------



## geoking66

*E* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://bazis.ca/econdos/home.php

Project facts


Address: 8 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 854 units


Height: 196m, 123m (643ft, 403ft)


Floors: 58, 38


May 2:









(@Edward Skira)


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


May 12:









(@AHK)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*411 Church Street* | Church & Wellesley

Project facts


Address: 411 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 541 units


Retail: 7,427 s.f. (690 sqm)


Height: 122m (400ft)


Floors: 38


May 13:









(@skycandy)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,900,000 s.f. (269,419 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


May 11:









(@Razz)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

This is the first time I've gotten excited over a Toronto office tower under construction since Brookfield Place went up in 1992. 26 years is a long time to wait. I wish these were 150m taller: 388m and 393m. :yes:


----------



## geoking66

*Union Centre* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://alliedreit.com/property/20-york-street

Project facts


Address: 20 York Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Allied


Architect: Sweeny & Co.


Office: 92,859 sqm (999,526 s.f.)


Retail: 7,341 sqm (79,018 s.f.)


Height: 238m (781ft)


Floors: 48


Rendering:


----------



## Dale

Does Union Centre have legs ?


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


May 13:









(@Razz)


----------



## isaidso

*8 Cumberland, 170m*






































http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...3697834&isCofASearch=false&isTlabSearch=false


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Page + Steele/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48


May 17:









(@drum118)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Colborne Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://sixtycolborne.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Colborne Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: FirstCon


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 284 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 25


May 19:









(@PMT)


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 639 units


Retail: 24,391 s.f. (2,266 sqm)


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


May 20:









(@PMT)


----------



## geoking66

*16 York Street* | South Core

Official website: http://www.16york.ca

Project facts


Address: 16 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: architectsAlliance


Office: 879,000 s.f. (81,662 sqm)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 32


May 22:









(@Miscreant)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

The design has changed. This is one tower at 73 floors.


*2 Carlton* | Lower Yonge Street

Project facts

Address: 2 Carlton Street

Status: Under Review

Developer: Northern Realty

Architect: IBI Group

Retail/Office: 3,425 sqm / 2,566 sqm

Height: 251m 

Floors: 73


































































Courtesy of UT


----------



## isaidso

This is the complete redesign of the 2nd shortest of 4 buildings proposed.


*400 Front | Entertainment District*


Project facts

Address: 400 Front Street West

Status: Re-submission

Developer: State Building Group

Architect: Kirkor Architects

Gross Floor Area: 32,348 sqm

Floors: 26






























Courtesy of UT


----------



## isaidso

Some landscaping plans have surfaced. Looks like they're planning a cat themed area to counter the dog themed area they built at Berczy Park.

*The Well*





































Courtesy of Claude Cormier


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Height: 306m (1,004ft)


Floors: 85


May 22:









(@androiduk)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


May 22:









(@Benito)


----------



## geoking66

*663 King Street West* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 663 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Main & Main


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 247 units


Retail: 53,281 s.f. (4,950 sqm)


Height: 67m (219ft)


Floors: 19


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

*The Bentway | Fort York area*

Re-purposing derelict space beneath the Gardiner Expressway. 























































Courtesy of ponyboy


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love this project, it gives you a place to walk when it's raining.


----------



## isaidso

That's what I was thinking too. Where else can one walk outside and not get wet? Apparently, they have an ice skating path too.


----------



## geoking66

*100 Queens Quay East* | Harbourfront

Project facts


Address: 100 Queens Quay E


Status: Excavation


Developer: Menkes


Architect: B+H


Office: 763,000 s.f. (70,885 sqm)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 25


May 27:









(@GabrielHurl)


Rendering:


----------



## Eno

So dull and in such a prominent spot.


----------



## isaidso

I realize the corporate world seeks an image that's non-jarring but Toronto takes it too far.


----------



## CB31

isaidso said:


> *The Bentway | Fort York area*
> 
> Re-purposing derelict space beneath the Gardiner Expressway.


It could have been better to have completely demolished those elevated Expressway.


----------



## isaidso

CB31 said:


> It could have been better to have completely demolished those elevated Expressway.


Toronto's been debating that very thing for over 20 years. The city doesn't have the money and the transit system is too under built to offer a transit alternative. People have put this issue on the shelf while other priorities are tackled; namely a massive investment in transit and other infrastructure.

The issue might resurface when the city catches up with the demands being placed upon it.


----------



## FabriFlorence

CB31 said:


> It could have been better to have completely demolished those elevated Expressway.


Too expensive. In Boston the Big Dig project was ultimately cost 22 billion US dollars (including interest).


----------



## CB31

isaidso said:


> Toronto's been debating that very thing for over 20 years. The city doesn't have the money and the transit system is too under built to offer a transit alternative. People have put this issue on the shelf while other priorities are tackled; namely a massive investment in transit and other infrastructure.
> 
> The issue might resurface when the city catches up with the demands being placed upon it.


Yeah it's really a shame that the transport system in Toronto is so under-funded. The city really deserve better.

They really should get serious about finding the fundings to pay for the public transport system. 



FabriFlorence said:


> Too expensive. In Boston the Big Dig project was ultimately cost 22 billion US dollars (including interest).


Well I don't want Toronto to repeat the same stupid mistake that Boston did.

What they did in Boston was insanely idiot (similar case in Madrid, with the Manzanares project).

Because those stupid projects didn't replace the dirty unhealthy traffic with clean massive public transport, instead they kept the dirty traffic underneath and about with the pollution going out to the city through the chimneys/ventilations of the tunnels.

It's the same thing as throwing money to the trash.


----------



## isaidso

CB31 said:


> Yeah it's really a shame that the transport system in Toronto is so under-funded. The city really deserve better.
> 
> They really should get serious about finding the fundings to pay for the public transport system.


Canadian cities are in a very difficult spot and have been for decades. They have very little taxation powers yet the feds and provinces deem a huge list of things as the responsibility of cities to fund. Cities have no dedicated funding for public transit so every time they need to fix, maintain, or expand it they have to go begging to the provincial and federal governments. 

It's astonishing that we have any public transit at all. Luckily both the province and feds realize what a bind we're in (after decades of under funding) and have stepped up to the plate. Even with them committed to getting us caught up it will take another 15 years before we can take the foot off the gas. 

In 2008, Ontario launched a 25 year $50 billion plan (most of it for the Golden Horseshoe) called 'The Big Move'. We're 10 years in and still in panic mode.


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


May 27:









(@Tuscani01)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

What a massive site. :shocked:


----------



## geoking66

*150 Eglington Avenue East* | Yonge & Eglinton

Project facts


Address: 150 Eglinton Avenue E


Status: Approved


Developer: Madison


Architect: Quadrangle


Residential: 429 units


Office: 91,935 s.f. (8,541 sqm)


Retail: 30,946 s.f. (2,875 sqm)


Height: 167m (548ft)


Floors: 46


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


May 31:


















(@Razz)


----------



## geoking66

*Aquabella* | East Bayfront

Official website: http://aquabellavip.ca

Project facts


Address: 5 Kanadario Lane


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tridel


Architect: 3XN


Residential: 173 units


Height: 51m (167ft)


Floors: 14


June 4:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## Dale

That Cadillac Fairview tower looks like it's wearing a hat for a royal wedding.


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


July 10:









(@Project End)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bay + Scollard* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 48 Scollard Street


Status: Demolition/heritage preservation


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 112 units


Retail: 17,674 s.f. (1,642 sqm)


Height: 147m (482ft)


Floors: 42


July 12:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


July 15:









(@Johnny C)


----------



## geoking66

*411 Church Street* | Church & Wellesley

Project facts


Address: 411 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 541 units


Retail: 7,427 s.f. (690 sqm)


Height: 122m (400ft)


Floors: 38


July 11:









(@condovo)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


July 21:









(@Benito)


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,900,000 s.f. (269,419 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


July 20:


















(@Michael62)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


July 21:









(@skycandy)


----------



## geoking66

*King East Centre* | Old Town

Project facts


Address: 333-351 King Street E


Status: Proposed


Developer: First Gulf


Architect: Pellow


Office: 547,592 s.f. (50,873 sqm)


Height: 120m (394ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

I'm relieved that Toronto's seeing significant office space being built in other areas of the downtown besides Southcore and the old CBD. We could do with more on Bloor and Jarvis too.


----------



## geoking66

*Massey Tower* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts


Address: 197 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: MOD


Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA


Residential: 699 units


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 60


July 20:


Massey Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

^^

so dreading what they're doing with the old Simpson's Tower, gorgeous building, now it's looking like a run-of-the-mill Toronto tower. Wish they left those fluted pilasters alone, just clean and leave be. Better not touch that unique rooftop expression either hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Also those black steel skyscrapers (not the TD Centre, the smaller ones nearby) in the main cluster. Being covered in flat reflective glass.


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Also those black steel skyscrapers (not the TD Centre, the smaller ones nearby) in the main cluster. Being covered in flat reflective glass.


The TD Centre under went a paint job with attention paid to ensure the black was as close as possible to the original. The black building being reclad in reflective glass is down the street and not part of TD Centre or a Mies building.


----------



## isaidso

Urbanista1 said:


> ^^
> 
> so dreading what they're doing with the old Simpson's Tower, gorgeous building, now it's looking like a run-of-the-mill Toronto tower. Wish they left those fluted pilasters alone, just clean and leave be. Better not touch that unique rooftop expression either hno:


I'm not happy with this either. They wrecked the look of Zurich Life (now Tata) on University Avenue and now they're wrecking this one too. Hopefully they don't do too much damage and it can be restored to its original condition. 

The old glass was so much nicer than the crap they're slapping on it.


----------



## geoking66

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 620 King Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Allied/RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 133 units


Office: 315,000 s.f. (29,264 sqm)


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 15


July 16:









(@stanko)


----------



## geoking66

*60 Colborne Street* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://sixtycolborne.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Colborne Street


Status: Complete


Developer: FirstCon


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 284 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 25


July 28:









(@ishiyakimo)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> The TD Centre under went a paint job with attention paid to ensure the black was as close as possible to the original. The black building being reclad in reflective glass is down the street and not part of TD Centre or a Mies building.


I know, but now the area will be more bland. There are already endless reflective glass towers in Toronto. Only a handful of black steel ones now.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> 411 Church Street


This is a beautiful balcony design.


----------



## geoking66

*YC* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://yccondos.com

Project facts


Address: 460 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Canderel


Architect: Graziani + Corazza


Residential: 639 units


Retail: 24,391 s.f. (2,266 sqm)


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 66


July 27:









(@Larissa Doherty)


----------



## geoking66

*75 on the Esplanade* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://75ontheesplanade.com

Project facts


Address: 75 The Esplanade


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Harhay


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 308 units


Height: 100m (328ft)


Floors: 29


July 27:









(@mburrrrr)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Bloor Street West* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 80 Bloor Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Krugarand


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 565 units


Retail: 37,297 s.f. (3,465 sqm)


Height: 224m (735ft)


Floors: 66


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Pinnacle One Yonge* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Retail: 56,898 s.f. (5,286 sqm)


Height: 307m, 264m, 217m (1,007ft; 866ft; 712ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65


September 25:









(@mburrrrr)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Mirvish Village* | Palmerston

Official website: http://dev.mirvish-village.com

Project facts


Address: 581 Bloor Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Henriquez


Residential: 806 units


Retail: 168,444 s.f. (15,649 sqm)


Height: 85m, 82m, 79m, 62m, 49m (279ft, 269ft, 258ft, 204ft, 161ft)


Floors: 26, 25, 24, 19, 13


September 24:









(@ckupr)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Stanley* | Church & Wellesley

Official website: http://www.tributecommunities.com/stanley

Project facts


Address: 70 Carlton Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tribute


Architect: Core


Residential: 537 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 41


September 26:









(@G.L.17)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 North* | Garden District

Official website: http://88northvip.com

Project facts


Address: 88 Queen Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: St Thomas


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 407 units


Height: 91m (299ft)


Floors: 27


September 27:









(@insertnamehere)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)


Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


September 28:









(@Michael62)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Social* | Garden District

Official website: http://www.social-condo.com

Project facts


Address: 215 Church Street E


Status: Approved


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: RAW


Residential: 602 units


Retail: 5,447 s.f. (506 sqm)


Height: 165m (541ft)


Floors: 52


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

*?* | City of Vaughan

Official website: 

Project facts

Address: 7028 Yonge

Status: Proposed

Developer: Gupta Group

Architect: IBI

Residential: 1,192 condos

Retail: 21,420 ft2

Hotel: 151,039 ft2

Height: ?, ?, 212 m

Floors: 52, 52, 65



Rendering:


----------



## novaguy

The pictures for the last two don't work.


----------



## isaidso

I found another one. It's currently working.


----------



## geoking66

*Rosedale on Bloor* | St James Town

Official website: https://therosedaleonbloor.com

Project facts


Address: 387 Bloor Street E


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Gupta


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 487 units


Hotel: 188 rooms


Height: 179m (587ft)


Floors: 52


September 30:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48, 43


September 30:









(@ProjectEnd)


----------



## geoking66

*Pier 27 Tower* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://pier27tower.com

Project facts


Address: 7 Queens Quay E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cityzen


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 336 units


Height: 115m (377ft)


Floors: 35


September 21:









(@Jasonzed)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*YSL* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://yslresidences.com

Project facts


Address: 383 Yonge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Cresford


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Residential: 1,106 units


Height: 299m (981ft)


Floors: 85


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


October 3:









(@ProjectEnd)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Grid* | Garden District

Official website: http://gridcondosvip.ca

Project facts


Address: 181 Dundas Street E


Status: Topped out


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 563 units


Height: 158m (518ft)


Floors: 50


September 29:









(@Razz)


----------



## ushahid

8 ELM| YONGE

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-8-elm-259m-80s-pemberton-ibi-group.25857/page-14

http://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/8-elm


Address= 8 Elm street

Status = proposed

Developer= Pemberton Group

Architect= IBI Group

Units= 727 condo units

Floors= 80 floors

Height= 260m /853ft


----------



## geoking66

*Sugar Wharf (Phase 1)* | East Bayfront

Official website: http://www.torontosugarwharf.ca

Project facts


Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard E


Status: Excavation


Developer: Menkes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 1,649 units


Retail: 76,768 s.f. (7,132 sqm)


Height: 230m, 218m (755ft, 716ft)


Floors: 70, 64


October 7:









(@mburrrrr)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


October 6:


1 Yorkville by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


1 Yorkville by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Clover on Yonge* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://thecloveronyonge.com

Project facts


Address: 599 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 528 units


Retail: 34,897 s.f. (3,242 sqm)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 44


October 5:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)


Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


October 7:









(@mburrrrr)


Rendering:


----------



## CB31

*Mayoral candidate Keesmaat unveils plan to tear down part of Gardiner Expressway for 'grand boulevard'*






















> Toronto mayoral candidate Jennifer Keesmaat has unveiled a plan to tear down the eastern part of the Gardiner Expressway and replace it with she calls a "grand boulevard."
> 
> "We can build new communities with new jobs in retail and employment and affordable housing — places for people to live — by unlocking this land," Keesmaat said at a news conference on Sunday.
> 
> Gardiner Expressway rebuild the 'wrong decision,' says former chief planner
> 
> "This is really about creating a livable city. It's about creating a sustainable city. It's about creating a green city, and it is about moving Toronto into the 21st century."
> 
> Keesmaat said her plan would cost $500 million less than a project championed by Mayor John Tory and approved by council in 2015. That project would see portion of the Gardiner torn down and then rebuilt.
> 
> "This kind of a structure is really a relic of the past," Keesmaat told reporters. "Forward-looking cities are tearing down their elevated expressways and instead creating new communities and new places."
> 
> Keesmaat added that the money saved would be reinvested into transit.
> 
> "We know that we can't be adding more cars into to the downtown. There's not enough room on the streets to be doing that," she said.
> 
> "We know that we can add more people and more pedestrians if we build better transit that really makes transit a true choice in every corner of the city."
> 
> Keesmaat has already spoken out against the Gardiner, calling a council decision for the multi-billion dollar rebuild "frivolous spending" in January.


Currently:



















Project:


----------



## Dmerdude

CB31 said:


> *Mayoral candidate Keesmaat unveils plan to tear down part of Gardiner Expressway for 'grand boulevard'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project:



Another project pic:











http://blog.waterfrontoronto.ca/nbe...gardiner+expressway+-+disappearing+traffic+01


----------



## geoking66

*Time and Space* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://timespacecondosdeal.ca

Project facts


Address: 177 Front Street E


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 1,586 units


Retail: 21,485 s.f. (1,996 sqm)


Height: 102m, 66m (335ft, 216ft)


Floors: 29, 19


October 5:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*411 Church Street* | Church & Wellesley

Project facts


Address: 411 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CentreCourt


Architect: IBI


Residential: 541 units


Retail: 7,427 s.f. (690 sqm)


Height: 122m (400ft)


Floors: 38


October 11:









(@Benito)


----------



## geoking66

*11 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Project facts


Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Metropia


Architect: Sweeny & Co.


Residential: 716 units


Retail: 41,097 s.f. (3,818 sqm)


Height: 213m (699ft)


Floors: 62


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

was 11 Yorkville approved or is it a Typo?


----------



## isaidso

It's in pre-construction.


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


October 15:









(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> It's in pre-construction.


so the status should be "proposed".


----------



## geoking66

ushahid said:


> so the status should be "proposed".


Mistake on my part.


----------



## ushahid

^my friend that is perfectly fine. you are doing a great job of posting about all these projects going on in Toronto.


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


October 19:









(@67Cup)


----------



## geoking66

*The Link East Mall* | Eatonville

Official website: https://www.theeastmall.ca

Project facts


Address: 300 The East Mall


Status: Proposed


Developer: KingSett


Architect: Quadrangle


Residential: 1,100 units


Retail: 9,569 s.f. (889 sqm)


Height: 130m, 109m, 76m, 45m (427ft, 356ft, 250ft, 146ft)


Floors: 40, 33, 23, 12


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Height: 306m (1,004ft)


Floors: 85


September 7:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*57 Spadina Avenue* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 57 Spadina Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: MOD/Tricon


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 286 units


Office: 28,955 s.f. (2,690 sqm)


Retail: 17,427 s.f. (1,619 sqm)


Height: 121m (397ft)


Floors: 36


September 7:









(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

the one is preparing for the crane.


----------



## geoking66

*Tea House* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://teahousecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 608 units


Retail: 13,519 s.f. (1,256 sqm)


Height: 171m, 88m (561ft, 288ft)


Floors: 52, 25


October 25:









(@interchange42)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*8 Cumberland Street* | Yorkville

Official website: http://8-cumberlandcondos.com

Project facts


Address: 8 Cumberland Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 371 units


Retail: 12,906 s.f. (1,199 sqm)


Height: 171m (561ft)


Floors: 51


October 26:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*16 York Street* | South Core

Official website: http://www.16york.ca

Project facts


Address: 16 York Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: architectsAlliance


Office: 879,000 s.f. (81,662 sqm)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 32


October 26:









(@Rascacielo)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)


Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


November 1:









(@mburrrrr)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


30 October:


1 Yorkville by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


October 28:









(@G.L.17)


----------



## melads

CIBC Square is looking pretty good


----------



## gundust

Dmerdude said:


> Another project pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.waterfrontoronto.ca/nbe...gardiner+expressway+-+disappearing+traffic+01


Did you guys see this concept/vision from our website?










https://www.wzmh.com/projects/evolo-design-competition-2018?cat=concept


----------



## Dmerdude

gundust said:


> Did you guys see this concept/vision from our website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wzmh.com/projects/evolo-design-competition-2018?cat=concept



What's going to happen to toxic car exhaust from the highway? Are the walls air tight? What about noise and vibrations?


----------



## Urbanista1

Toronto real estate development is so lucrative that buildings are being squeezed in everywhere, I question the future quality of life in some of these places.


----------



## CB31

Same here. Some buildings and finishes look cheap.


----------



## gundust

--


----------



## geoking66

*King Blue* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://kingbluecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 355 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: P+S/IBI


Residential: 807 units


Height: 156m, 140m (512ft, 460ft)


Floors: 48, 43


November 6:


















(@ProjectEnd)


----------



## geoking66

*Aquabella* | East Bayfront

Official website: http://aquabellavip.ca

Project facts


Address: 5 Kanadario Lane


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tridel


Architect: 3XN


Residential: 173 units


Height: 51m (167ft)


Floors: 14


November 7:









(@Razz)


Rendering:


----------



## elliot

Solid addition to the waterfront (with a big homage to Erickson's Kings Landing west on Queens Quay.

Personally looking forward to it's neighbour, presently a pile of dirt.

Thanks for all your contributions geoking... deserves more attention but keep up the good work ;-).


----------



## isaidso

gundust said:


> Did you guys see this concept/vision from our website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wzmh.com/projects/evolo-design-competition-2018?cat=concept


Very attractive but 99 times out of 100 we don't get anything close to what the renderings suggest. After multiple 'improvements' we'll end up with a forgettable glass box; maybe even something cheap looking.

Thank you for the pretty picture though.


----------



## geoking66

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Project facts


Address: 620 King Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Allied/RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 133 units


Office: 315,000 s.f. (29,264 sqm)


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 15


November 5:









(@ProjectEnd)


----------



## Dmerdude

gundust said:


> If you look at the website you'll see the concept: it's a prototype for a 20-30 year phased re-purposing of the gardiner (or any elevated highway around the world) turning it into a light rail and driverless cars artery while being used for additional density and urban amenities also removing the traffic below (allowing only traffic across).


Oh, it's very futuristic then.

But in that time-frame, it might be cost effective to simply bury Gardiner thru cheaper tunneling techniques (think Elon Musk's Boring company).

If both Gardiner and railway tracks are buried, that releases so much valuable land for development.

Eg: (PS: I think your tower designs look way better than below)





















http://www.corearchitects.com/blog/the-gardiner-expressway-and-lakeshore/


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Height: 306m (1,004ft)


Floors: 85


November 12:









(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


November 10:









(@friendlyfuture)


Rendering:


----------



## CB31

geoking66 said:


> *The Well* | Fashion District
> 
> Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 410 Front Street W
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: RioCan
> 
> 
> Architect: Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> Residential: 1,587 units
> 
> 
> Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)
> 
> 
> Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22
> 
> Rendering:




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqQXH9UDYy9/


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## geoking66

*Pinnacle One Yonge* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 2,838 units


Retail: 56,898 s.f. (5,286 sqm)


Height: 307m, 264m, 217m (1,007ft; 866ft; 712ft)


Floors: 95, 80, 65


November 8:









(@mburrrrr)


Renderings:


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens* | Dundas and Jarvis

Project facts

Address: 200 Dundas St E

Status: Under construction

Architect: IBI architects

Developer: Gupta Group

Residential: 1004 units

Height: 156m/ 512ft

Floors: 50 floors








[/url]Dundas Square Gardens by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

*Eau De Soleil Condos* | Humber Bay

Project facts

Address: 2183 Lake Shore Blvd W

Status: T/O

Architect: Richmond Architects, Zeidler Partnership Architects 

Developer: Empire communities, Dream Unlimited 

Residential: 1285 units

Height: 228m/ 748ft and 178m/ 586 ft

Floors: 66 and 49 floors








[/url]Eau du Soleil by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Eau du Soleil by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> I agree... just hope that base of mansions aren't all victims of façadism.
> 
> A mix of towers and Jarvis heritage buildings would make great built form... not sure how to turn Jarvis from a speeding highway back into a street lol.


If 'The Selby' on Sherbourne St is any indication, those mansions will be used as a common area for whatever condo tower goes up behind it. They gut the interior but keep the exterior. It's not ideal but a step up from only one exterior wall being preserved. 

My hope is that Jarvis will see its entire length brought fully into the 21st century. I'd like to see at least 2 large cultural assets built on Jarvis: a museum (Guggenheim?), gallery, concert hall, etc. Build a few office towers and let the rest be residential. 

Jarvis needs to be narrowed to 4 lanes and the sidewalks re-done to the same standard as The Mink Mile. A green buffer between sidewalk and road is mandatory. Jarvis has the advantage of having 2 good sized parks lining it: Allan Gardens and Moss Park. If done right Jarvis has the potential to be our best street but it will take a long time to get there.


----------



## ushahid

*50 at Wellesley Station* | Wellesley

Project facts

Address: 50 Wellesley St E

Status: T/O

Architect: Quadrangle

Developer: Plaza

Residential: 365 units

Height: 115m/ 377 ft

Floors: 37 floors








[/url]50 at Wellesley by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors








[/url]Wellesley on the Park by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

Residences of U Avenue | University Ave

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors








[/url]Residences of 488 University Avenue by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

deleted (wrong post)


----------



## ushahid

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentApp...derRsn=3248484

_"Application to amend Official Plan Amendment (OPA) 272 and Site-specific Zoning By-law 1481-2017 for the lands at 260-270 King Street West and 274-322 King Street West. The current site specific OPA and Zoning By-law permits a mixed use development with two building. On the east block an 82 storey building with a height of 275 metres is permitted and on the west block a 92 storey buildng (305 metres) is permitted. The applications proposed to incrase the overall metric heights from 275 to 300 metres for the east tower and from 305 to 325 metres for the west tower. The proposal includes a reduction in the overall gross floor area and a reduction of 237 dwelling units overall."_

Frank Gehry will be the architect.


----------



## ushahid

this project was approved at 305m and 275m but in December 2018 Great Gulf resubmitted the documents asking for increase in heights and decrease in Overall gross floor area and reduction of 237 condo units.

*Mirvish+Gehry Toronto *| King st

Project facts

Address: 260 King St W

Status: Proposed

Developer: Great Gulf, Dream Unlimited, Projectcore 

Architect: Frank Gehry, Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects 

Residential: 1,716 units

Height: 329m/ 1079ft, 301m /987ft

Floors: 92 & 82 floors

pic by Marcanadian at UT.


----------



## matzek

Gehry should stick to Lowrises. His Skyscrapers/Highrises are absolutely terrible (imo).


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors








[/url]property of cresford development. by Uzair Shahid97, on Flickr[/IMG]


pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.17868/page-37#lg=attachment170700&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Nobu Residences |Entertainment district

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height:157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.20587/page-27#lg=attachment170324&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*King East Centre* |Distillery District.

Project facts

Address: 333-351 King Street East

Status: proposed

Developer: First Gulf

Architect: Pellow + Associates Architects, Diamond Schmitt Architects, WZMH Architects 

Office: 50,873 sq.m

Height: 120m/ 393ft

Floors: 25


----------



## ushahid

CIBC SQUARE| SouthCore

Project Facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)

Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)

Height: 241m, 238m (790ft, 780ft)

Floors: 50, 49










pic by Toron at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...eyre.674/page-212#lg=attachment170935&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Sugar Wharf Phase 1| Lakeshore 

website: http://sugarwharfcondominiums.ca/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6bGAw9vw3wIV07jACh1sawfSEAAYASAAEgJwXPD_BwE

Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m(733ft, 711ft)

Floors: 70, 65










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.26744/page-30#lg=attachment171089&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Sugar Wharf Phase 2| Lakeshore 

website: http://sugarwharfcondominiums.ca/?gc...SAAEgJwXPD_BwE

Project Facts

Address: 55 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Approved

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 298m, 289m, 259m(978ft, 949ft, 852ft)

Floors: 90, 87, 77


----------



## ushahid

The Well | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: RioCan

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)

Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 62m, 55m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ft, 205ft, 183ft)

Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22,16 ,16 ,14










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-114#lg=attachment170997&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Social at Church | Garden District

website: http://pembertongroup.com/social/


Project facts

Address: 215 Church Street

Status: site prep

Developer: Pemberton Group 

Architect: RAW designs

Residential: 598 units

Height: 165m/ 541ft

Floors: 52 floors










pic by brianyyz at Ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.20949/page-21#lg=attachment171129&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Massey Tower Condos | YONGE


Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge St

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD development

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors










pic by thecharioteer at UT


----------



## ushahid

Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | Entertainment District

Project facts

Address: 30 Widmer Street

Status: Site prep

Developer: Plaza 

Architect: Quadrangle

Residential: 131

Height: 157m x2/ 512m x2

Floors: 49 x 2 floors










pic by projectend at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.18511/page-13#lg=attachment170233&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by cc46 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.17920/page-190#lg=attachment170636&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Cru Condos | Yorkville

website: http://cru-condos.ca/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxKPG7sj13wIVFbbICh3noQj0EAAYASAAEgJJhPD_BwE

Project facts

Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Developer: Metropia, Capital Developments, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Sweeny &Co Architects Inc., GBCA Architects

Residential: 638 units

Height: 213m/ 697ft

Floors: 62 floors


----------



## U4ick_MIA

*Direct Competition*

Nice to see Toronto step up their game last couple years..... several Supertalls on-Tap!! :cheers:

Be interesting by 2025 to see if Miami is able to takeover the mighty Toronto Skyline for #3 Largest in North America!! 

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ushahid

Toronto already has more highrises than Chicago and by 2025 Toronto will have 57 skyscrapers and Chicago will have 41 skyscrapers, Toronto will have 7 supertalls by 2025.
if Miami can beat the statistics then it will take the 3 spot.


----------



## ushahid

commerce court 3| financial district

Project facts:

Address: 197 Bay st

Status: proposed

Developer: Quadreal property group

Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ DIALOG

office: 3 million Sq.Ft

Height: 350m/ 1148ft

Floors: 64


----------



## ushahid

The One | Yorkville

website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partners

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-363#lg=attachment170875&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

King Toronto | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 489 King St W

Status: site prep

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group, Diamond Schmitt Architects 

Residential: 514 units

Height: 58m/ 189ft

Floors: 16











pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...oup.16800/page-36#lg=attachment171058&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Clover on Yonge | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://thecloveronyonge.com

Project facts

Address: 599 Yonge Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cresford

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 528 units

Retail: 34,897 sq.ft

Height: 148m/486ft

Floors: 44










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19088/page-28#lg=attachment170880&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

PJ Condos | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts

Address: 283 Adelaide Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Pinnacle International

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Residential: 372 units

Height: 157m/ 515ft

Floors: 48










pic by projectend at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.18464/page-22#lg=attachment170230&slide=0


----------



## urbanflight

*Mayor Tory unveils plan to speed up completion of downtown relief line*








> Speaking to reporters at Toronto's Pape Station Thursday, Toronto Mayor John Tory announced the completion of the Downtown Relief Line is expected to be completed by 2029, not 2031.
> 
> Mayor John Tory announced on Thursday an accelerated plan to have the downtown relief line completed two years earlier than anticipated.
> 
> “I’m confident that Toronto residents want to move forward and they want transit built as soon as possible, including the relief line,” Tory said during a news conference at Pape Station.
> 
> Tory said construction of the relief line, which was initially slated to start in 2020 and will now end in 2029, will be sped up by completing the design, planning and acquisition work in parallel.
> 
> Tory said $162 million will be added to the 2019 TTC capital budget for the accelerated plan, which would include moving ahead with utility relocation and acquiring technical equipment such as boring machines.
> 
> The subway line, which would connect Pape Station on Line 2 with Osgoode Station on Line 1, is expected to provide relief for the Yonge-University-Spadina subway line due to overcrowding.
> 
> “When we reach the 30 per cent stage of design work, because of this investment, we’re going to keep going because before we were stopping ourselves at each stage along the way and waiting to do things and we’re not waiting,” Tory said.
> 
> The second phase of the Relief Line, which is still under consideration, would link Pape Station north to Line 4 (Sheppard).
> 
> The downtown relief line is estimated to cost at least $6.8 billion.


----------



## ushahid

thanks for contributing to the forum, I encourage every Toronto member participate in this forum once in a while. I was looking at pages from 8-9 months ago and everyone used to participate a little and now the participation has gone down a little. it will be highly appreciated if more Toronto members participate. 
PS: where are are you Geoking66? I hope you are ok man. havent posted in a few weeks.


----------



## ushahid

M1 & M2 | Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 3980 Confederation Parkway

Status: Excavation

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: Core Architects, SMV Architects 

Residential: *

Height: 200m/ 656ft x2

Floors: 61 floors x2










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.25772/page-16#lg=attachment170591&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square | South Core

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by GabrielHurl at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e.674/page-213#lg=_xfUid-2-1547847409&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

YSL- RESIDENCES | Yonge 


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Approved

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85


----------



## ushahid

250 Dundas West | Dundas


Project facts

Address: 250 Dundas Street W

Status: proposed

Developer: Dream Office REIT 

Architect: IBI Group, ERA Architects

Residential: 517

Height: 184m/ 603ft

Floors: 52 floors


----------



## ushahid

Union Centre | Lower Simcoe

Project facts

Address: Lower Simcoe St and Station St

Status: Approved

Developer: Allied Properties REIT 

Architect: Sweeny &Co Architects Inc. 

Office: 1.4 million Sq.Ft

Height: 239m/ 783ft

Floors: 48


----------



## urbanflight

*Toronto’s #10yearchallenge shows a city ‘reinventing itself*













































Images credit: Google, TorontoStar



> Ten years ago, the southwest corner of Bloor and Yonge Sts. had Stollerys where thousands of Torontonians strolled in to buy things on the cheap. Honest Ed’s was still standing at Bathurst and Bloor Sts. and, while the iconic Sam The Record Man sign had come down, the Ryerson community didn’t yet have the state-of-the-art student centre at the corner of Yonge and Gould Sts.
> 
> As the #10YearChallenge sweeps over the social media world, a quick look at Toronto’s own history through Google Street View images from 2009 and 2018 shows the city has seen much transformation over the last decade.
> 
> “Not only is the city getting denser and more diverse simultaneously, but it is changing in nature,” said veteran urban planner Ken Greenberg, whose upcoming book Toronto Reborn is about the city’s growth — vertically and socially, such as more people biking and using public spaces in innovative ways.
> 
> He cited three examples that, for him, have especially changed the face of Toronto: the opening of The Bentway project and the growth of surrounding neighbourhoods, including CityPlace, Fort York and Liberty Village. The revitalization of Regent Park. And the modernization of the Queens Quay stretch along the waterfront.
> 
> “The city essentially is reinventing itself,” he said. “This is our moment.”
> 
> (...)


----------



## ushahid

Toronto has been on steroids past 15 years.


----------



## ushahid

1 Yorkville Avenue | Yorkville

website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m (600ft)

Floors: 58 floors.










pic by Benito at UT


----------



## ushahid

160 Front W | South Core

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street W

Status: Site Prep

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Developer: Cadillac Fairview 

Office: 1.2 million sq ft

Height: 240m/ 787 ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by parthend at UT


----------



## ushahid

THE HUB |SOUTHCORE

Project facts

Address: 30 Bay St

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Oxford properties

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, Adamson Associates Architects 

Height: 259m/ 850ft(to Roof), 274m/899ft(to Fin), 312m/1023ft (to Spire)

Floors: 60


----------



## ushahid

Maverick | KING st

Project facts

Address: 329 King St W

Status: site prep

Architect: IBI Group, GBCA Architects 

Developer: Empire Communities 

Residential: 318

Height: 155m/ 507ft

Floors: 49 floors


----------



## ushahid

8 Cumberland Street | Yorkville

Official website: http://8-cumberlandcondos.com

Project facts

Address: 8 Cumberland Street

Status: Site preparation

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 371 units

Retail: 12,906 s.f. (1,199 sqm)

Height: 171m/ 561ft

Floors: 51










pic by projectend at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.21210/page-18#lg=attachment166648&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Canada House | Spadina 

Project facts

Address: 23 Spadina Ave

Status: site prep

Architect: IBI Group

Developer: concord Adex

Residential: *

Height:233m, 201m/ 765ft, 660ft

Floors: 69, 59 floors








[/url]picture by concord by Uzair Shahid97, on Flickr[/IMG]

pic by Red Mars at UT


----------



## ushahid

Aqualuna | BayFront

Project facts

Address: 263 Queens Quay 

Status: site prep

Architect: 3XN, Kirkor Architects Planners 

Developer: Tridel, Hines 

Residential: *

Height: 65m, 55m/ 214ft, 181ft

Floors: 16, 15










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...3xn.25265/page-13#lg=attachment169355&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Rosedale on the Bloor | Bloor

Project facts

Address: 387 Bloor St E

Status: Under construction

Architect: Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects 

Developer: Gupta group

Residential: 487 units

Height: 179m/ 587ft

Floors: 52 floors.










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...loor-the-179m-52s-gupta-p-s-ibi.13013/page-10


----------



## ushahid

64 Prince Arthur | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 64 Prince Arthur Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Architect: CetraRuddy Architecture, Core Architects 

Developer: Adi Development Group 

Residential: 60 units

Height: 130m/ 428ft

Floors: 29 floors.


----------



## ushahid

19 Duncan | 

Project facts

Address: 19 Duncan st

Status: Site Prep

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Residential: 462 units

Height: 188m/ 616ft

Floors: 58 floors










pic from drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-58s-westbank-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-19


----------



## urbanflight

ushahid said:


> Canada House | Spadina
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 23 Spadina Ave
> 
> Status: site prep
> 
> Architect: IBI Group
> 
> Developer: concord Adex
> 
> Residential: *
> 
> Height:233m, 201m/ 765ft, 660ft
> 
> Floors: 69, 59 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]picture by concord by Uzair Shahid97, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> pic by Red Mars at UT


Actually I don't why but I like this so much haha


----------



## ushahid

I like the mechanical element.


----------



## ushahid

Massey Tower Condos | YONGE


Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge St

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD development

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors










pic by Edwar Skira at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-developments-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-187


----------



## ushahid

Chelsea Green project |Gerrard


Project facts

Address: 33 Gerrard st W

Status: Approved

Developer: Great Eagle Holdings 

Architect: architectsAlliance, WZMH Architects 

Residential: 1169, 501, 400

Height: 276m, 163m, 111m/ 906ft, 536ft, 361ft

Floors: 84, 48, 31

pics from UT


----------



## ushahid

*7028 Yonge* | Vaughan

Project facts

Address: 7028 Yonge Street

Status: proposed

Developer: Gupta Group 

Architect: IBI group

Residential: 1890 units

Height: 215m, 180m, 179m/ 687ft, 592ft, 589ft

Floors: 65, 52, 52


----------



## ushahid

SmartCentres Place Residences | Vaughan

Project facts

Address: 175 Millway Avenue

Status: proposed

Developer: Smart REIT

Architect: Diamond Schmitt

Residential: *

Height: 183m, 169m, 140m/ 600ft, 554ft, 459ft

Floors: 50, 45, 35


----------



## ushahid

Pier 27 Tower | Harbourfront

Official website: http://pier27tower.com

Project facts

Address: 7 Queens Quay E

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cityzen

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 336 units

Height: 115m (377ft)

Floors: 35










pic by achender at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-27


----------



## ushahid

guys I have little survey for you guys. do you guys like the way I post the projects or are there any other changes that you guys want me to make or any particular projects that you want me to post?


----------



## ushahid

E condos | Midtown

Project facts

Address: 8 Eglinton Av E

Status: T/O

Developer: Bazis, Metropia, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Rosario "Roy" Varacalli 

Residential: 854 units

Height: 195m, 122m/ 642ft, 403ft

Floors: 58, 38










pic by Urban-Affair
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...96m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.17683/page-99


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> Sugar Wharf Phase 2


Nice to see they will retain the old building. I was worried it would be demolished.


----------



## liburni

ushahid said:


> guys I have little survey for you guys. do you guys like the way I post the projects or are there any other changes that you guys want me to make or any particular projects that you want me to post?


No complaints here. I love your updates!


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,587 units


Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)


Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22


January 17:


















(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

Nobu Residences |Entertainment district

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height:157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by Red Mars At UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.20587/page-28#lg=attachment171997&slide=0


----------



## Singaling

ushahid said:


> u r welcome my friend, u too.



Btw, I checked out the links. There's a lot of good info on them. But this thread is also great because you can see all the U/C and Site Prep projects with the sites and pics as well. It really looks more and more like Toronto will eventually overtake Chicago in terms of 150-300 metre and higher towers at some point in the not-to-distant future. That's amazing, considering how huge Chicago is. It's basically the biggest skyscraper city in North America, outside of New York as far as huge skyscrapers go. 



:banana:


----------



## Singaling

geoking66 said:


> *The Well* | Fashion District
> 
> Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 410 Front Street W
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: RioCan
> 
> 
> Architect: Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> Residential: 1,587 units
> 
> 
> Office: 1,025,000 s.f. (95,226 sqm)
> 
> 
> Retail: 432,772 s.f. (40,206 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22
> 
> 
> January 17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@Red Mars)
> 
> 
> Rendering:



This is a massive site which is impressive. But I also think it's perfect for this location and will really add to the area along with all the other projects that have been built and are to come. I have been looking over all the site prep and U/C skyscrapers happening right now here on this thread in the downtown core especially, and it's so amazing. Toronto is really going to become a lot more awesome in the years to come. I'm also certain that The One will not be Toronto and Canada's tallest building for very long before something comes along and replaces it. I think that's on the verge of happening already depending on approvals.


----------



## ushahid

have you seen the Mirvish Gehry project. taller one will be 329m and the shorter one will be 301m.


----------



## ushahid

Mirvish+Gehry Toronto | King st

Project facts

Address: 260 King St W

Status: Proposed

Developer: Great Gulf, Dream Unlimited, Projectcore 

Architect: Frank Gehry, Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects 

Residential: 1,716 units

Height: 329m/ 1079ft, 301m /987ft

Floors: 92 & 82 floors


----------



## ushahid

Massey Tower | Yonge

Official website: http://www.themasseytower.com

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge Street

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA

Residential: 699 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60










pic by reteequa
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-developments-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-187


----------



## ushahid

Prime Condos | *Jarvis*

Project facts

Address: 319 Jarvis St

Status: site prep

Developer: CentreCourt Developments, Centrestone Urban Developments Inc. 

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 569 units

Height: 150m/ 492ft

Floors: 45 floors










pic by Rascacielo at Ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...roup.26811/page-9#lg=attachment161854&slide=0


----------



## Singaling

ushahid said:


> Mirvish+Gehry Toronto | King st
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 260 King St W
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> Developer: Great Gulf, Dream Unlimited, Projectcore
> 
> Architect: Frank Gehry, Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects
> 
> Residential: 1,716 units
> 
> Height: 329m/ 1079ft, 301m /987ft
> 
> Floors: 92 & 82 floors



Awesome, thanks. I have seen this one, but I wasn't sure if it's been approved yet or not at this new height. I try to wait until it's official before I count a building height as being a done deal if that makes sense. I hope they do approve the new height. I am hoping that in the next several years gradually new proposals will get a bit taller and taller and that we keep moving upward. I think the Hub is 350 or so? I think that includes the spire on it, though.


----------



## ushahid

u r welcome! The Hub is 312m with the spire and commerce court3 is 350m with the spire.


----------



## ushahid

357 king West | *KING St*

Project facts

Address: 357 King St W

Status: Excavation

Developer: Great Gulf 

Architect: Quadrangle

Residential: 324 units

Height: 148m/ 487ft

Floors: 42 floors










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.13181/page-19#lg=attachment172001&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*YSL- RESIDENCES* | Yonge 


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Approved

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m (600ft)

Floors: 58 floors.










pic by willwu at UT


----------



## ushahid

*4800 Yonge St* | NorthYork

Project facts

Address: 4800 Yonge Street

Status: Approved

Architect: Arquitectonica, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Developer: Menkes Development

Residential: 497 units

Height: 168m/ 553ft

Floors: 49 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*Garrison point* | King West Village

Project facts

Address: 30 Ordnance St

Status: U/C

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Developer: Cityzen Development Group, Diamond Corp, Fernbrook Homes, Greybrook Realty Partners 

Residential: 395 units

Height: 120m, 100m/ 395ft, 329ft

Floors: 35,29 floors.










pic by Red Mars
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.12449/page-22#lg=attachment172086&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Via Bloor *| BLoor

Project facts

Address: 575 Bloor Street E

Status: U/C

Architect: aA

Developer: Tridel

Residential: *

Height: 138m, 116m/ 454ft, 382ft

Floors: 46, 38 floors.










pic by jozl at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.26617/page-11#lg=attachment168074&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Artists Alley* | Simcoe

Project facts

Address: 234 Simcoe street

Status: Demolition

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Developer: Lanterra development

Residential: 913 units

Height: 126m, 120m, 63m/ 414ft, 394ft, 208ft

Floors: 39, 36, 17











pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.20655/page-12#lg=attachment170157&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Monde* | East BayFront

Project facts

Address: 12 Bonnycastle St

Status: T/O

Architect: Moshe Safdie, Quadrangle 

Developer: Great Gulf

Residential: 552 units

Height: 150m/ 493ft

Floors: 44 floors

pics by drum118 at UT


----------



## Urbanista1

I've been up close to the Safdie building at the Harbourfront and been there with friends, sadly all agree it is very underwhelming. I can see the allusions to Habitat, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## ushahid

I agree that the design is a bit underwhelming but the quality is really good. I like the quality.


----------



## ushahid

*The One* | Yorkville

website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partners

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-365#lg=attachment172220&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*E condos* | Midtown

Project facts

Address: 8 Eglinton Av E

Status: T/O

Developer: Bazis, Metropia, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Rosario "Roy" Varacalli 

Residential: 854 units

Height: 195m, 122m/ 642ft, 403ft

Floors: 58, 38










pic by Edward Skira
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.17683/page-100


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of U Avenue* | University Ave

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office: *

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors










pic by DarkSideDenizen
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-80


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park* | Yonge

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors











pic by DarkSideDenizen at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-109


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-116#lg=attachment172563&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*M1 & M2 *| Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 3980 Confederation Parkway

Status: Excavation

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: Core Architects, SMV Architects 

Residential: *

Height: 200m/ 656ft x2

Floors: 61 floors x2










by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ers-real-estate-core-architects.25772/page-16


----------



## ushahid

The One | Yorkville

website: http://the-one.ca

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partners

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors.










pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-366#lg=attachment172464&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

M3 | Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 505 Webb Dr

Status: Approved

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 879 units

Height: 260m/ 854ft

Floors: 77loors


----------



## ushahid

*Canary Block Condos* | Corktown Common

Project facts

Address: 460 Front Street

Status: U/C

Developer: DundeeKilmer 

Architect: KPMB Group

Residential: 187 units

Height: 42m/ 138ft

Floors: 12floors 










pic by poop at UT


----------



## ushahid

*Wesley Tower *| Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 360 City Centre Drive

Status: U/C

Developer: The Daniels Corporation 

Architect: Rafael + Bigauskas Architects 

Residential: *

Height: 160m/ 525ft?

Floors: 43floors










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-m-43s-daniels-rafael-bigauskas.25827/page-10







]


----------



## ushahid

*TEN YORK *| SouthCore

Project facts

Address: 10 York Street

Status: T/O

Developer: Tridel

Architect: Wallman Architects

Residential: 725

Height: 224m/ 735ft

Floors: 65 floors










pic by Dustin William
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-65s-tridel-wallman-architects.8136/page-209


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge* | LakeShore

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by CC46 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.17920/page-191#lg=attachment172653&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*YSL- RESIDENCES* | Yonge 


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Approved

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condos* | Richmond St

Project facts

Address: 25 Richmond St E

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 682 units

Height:156m/ 513ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by projectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.18997/page-45#lg=attachment172254&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Cru Condos* | Yorkville

website: http://cru-condos.ca/?gclid=EAIaIQob...SAAEgJJhPD_BwE

Project facts

Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Developer: Metropia, Capital Developments, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Sweeny &Co Architects Inc., GBCA Architects

Residential: 638 units

Height: 213m/ 697ft

Floors: 62 floors


----------



## ushahid

*commerce court 3*| financial district

Project facts:

Address: 197 Bay st

Status: proposed

Developer: Quadreal property group

Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ DIALOG

office: 3 million Sq.Ft

Height: 350m/ 1148ft

Floors: 64


----------



## ushahid

*57 Spadina Avenue* | Entertainment District

Project facts

Address: 57 Spadina Avenue

Status: Excavation

Developer: MOD/Tricon

Architect: Diamond Schmitt

Residential: 286 units

Office: 28,955 s.f. (2,690 sqm)

Retail: 17,427 s.f. (1,619 sqm)

Height: 121m (397ft)

Floors: 36










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...itt.19237/page-10#lg=attachment172002&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*16 York Street* | South Core

Project facts

Address: 16 York st

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cadillac Fairview

Architect: architectsAlliance

Office: 879,000 sq.ft

Height: 155m/ 509ft

Floors: 32










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-45


----------



## ushahid

*Form condos* | McCaul St

Project facts

Address: 36 McCaul Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Tridel

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 190 units

Height: 51m/ 167ft

Floors: 14










by biked at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19636/page-11#lg=attachment172409&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Hospital For Sick Children* | Downtown

Project facts

Address: 175 Elizabeth Street

Status: Approved

Developer: Hospital for Sick Children 

Architect: B+H Architects 

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 22


----------



## ushahid

*King Portland Centre* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 620 King Street W

Status: Topped out

Developer: Allied/RioCan

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Residential: 133 units

Office: 315,000 s.f. (29,264 sqm)

Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)

Height: 58m (190ft)

Floors: 15


----------



## ushahid

Cru Condos | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Developer: Metropia, Capital Developments, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Sweeny &Co Architects Inc., GBCA Architects

Residential: 638 units

Height: 213m/ 697ft

Floors: 62 floors


----------



## ushahid

*88 North* | Garden District

Project facts

Address: 88 Queen Street E

Status: Under construction

Developer: St Thomas

Architect: P+S/IBI

Residential: 407 units

Height: 91m/ 299ft

Floors: 27










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...91m-27s-st-thomas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-12


----------



## ushahid

*55 Charles East* | Charles st

Project facts

Address: 55 Charles st e

Status: Pre-Construction

Developer: MOD development

Architect: aA

Residential: 574 units

Height: 160m/ 524ft

Floors: 48 floor


----------



## liburni

The number of buildings of 100m+ going up is mind boggling. Thank you for all the updates man. I know you said you have midterms coming up, hope you do well and hope this is not cutting too much into your study time.


----------



## ushahid

thanks man! my last midterm is on Wednesday. I will be posting very few updates till wed.... because this midterm is a big one and I will continue posting after the midterm.


----------



## ssiguy2

Toronto really is bizarre. According to skyscraperpage there are currently 197 buildings under construction over 10 stories and another 400+ proposed. This is just for the city of Toronto with 3.1 million and doesn't include the other 4.6 million in the suburbs.


----------



## ushahid

I know man its weird. where is all that money and need for condos coming from. in the last 5 years 3500+ condos were cancelled and thats just 1% of what was built or started construction. thats hell lot of condos.


----------



## ushahid

*Massey Tower* | Yonge


Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge Street

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini/ERA

Residential: 699 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60










pic by projectend at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-188#post-1420701


----------



## ushahid

*King Toronto* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 489 King St W

Status: site prep

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group, Diamond Schmitt Architects 

Residential: 514 units

Height: 58m/ 189ft

Floors: 16










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...oup.16800/page-36#lg=attachment173657&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The One* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partners, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by AdamS at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-367


----------



## Black Cat

What goes down, must go up!


----------



## ushahid

^is that in a bad sense? can you please elaborate.


----------



## ssiguy2

ushahid said:


> I know man its weird. where is all that money and need for condos coming from. in the last 5 years 3500+ condos were cancelled and thats just 1% of what was built or started construction. thats hell lot of condos.


Toronto is the fastest growing city in NA and the downtown area is the fastest growing part. Canadians, unlike Americans and Australians, are also far more accepting of the idea of high rise living.


----------



## ushahid

yeah agree. even the suburbs are the fastest growing suburbs in the NA.


----------



## ushahid

midterm got cancelled because of the storm that's hitting tonight and will continue tomorrow.


----------



## ushahid

*Azura Condos* | Homes Ave

Project facts

Address: 15 Holmes Avenue

Status: pre construction

Developer: Capital Dev

Architect: IBI

Residential:358 units

Height: 108m/ 355ft

Floors: 32 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1* | Lakeshore 


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.26744/page-32#lg=attachment173613&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by tstormers at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-118


----------



## ushahid

*Toronto has 7.3Million sqft U/C and 24Million sq. ft. of office development in pipeline*

http://renx.ca/jon-ramscar-heads-cbre-toronto-downtown-office/


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue *| Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m/ 600ft

Floors: 58 floors.










pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-85


----------



## ushahid

*Pier 27 Tower | Harbourfront*


Project facts

Address: 7 Queens Quay E

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cityzen

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 336 units

Height: 115m (377ft)

Floors: 35










pic by Jeff Morgan
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-28


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos* | Shuter st


Project facts

Address: 60 Shuter St

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes

Architect: aA

Residential: 320 units

Height: 89m/ 280ft

Floors: 29 floors


----------



## isaidso

^^ Very short for the area but the design looks sharp.


----------



## isaidso

ssiguy2 said:


> Canadians, unlike Americans and Australians, are also far more accepting of the idea of high rise living.


I suspect it has more to do with zoning than preferences. Canadian zoning regulations result in comparatively few SFH being built. Prices predictably skyrocket meaning the only housing option left is high rise living.

In Australia and the US they build tons more SFH suburbia (sprawl).


----------



## ushahid

*Bay Adelaide centre North | Financial District*

Project facts

Address: 40 Temperance St

Status: site prep

Developer: Brookfield Property Partners 

Architect: KPMB Architects, Adamson Associates Architects

Office: 810,344 Sq.Ft

Retail: 2 million sq.ft (entire complex)

Height: 140m/ 460ft

Floors: 32 floors










pic by ProjectEnd
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...pmb.18983/page-26#lg=attachment173499&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*50 Eglington West* | Midtown

Project facts

Address: 50 Eglington Ave W

Status: Pre-Construction

Architect: Turner Fleischer Architects, ERA Architects 

Developer: Madison group

Residential: 402 units

Height: 124m/ 406ft

Floors: 36 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*31R Parliament Street | Distillery District*

Project facts

Address: 31R Parliament St

Status: Approved

Architect: KPMB

Developer: Cityscape, Dream Unlimited 

Residential: 496 units

Height: 166m/ 545ft

Floors: 49floors.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | Financial District*

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street West

Status: site prep

Developer: Cadillac Fairview

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Office: 1.2Million SQ.FT

Retail: 13,000 SQ.FT 

Height: 240m/ 787ft

Floors: 46 floors


----------



## ushahid

*10 St.Mary | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 10 St.Mary 

Status: Approved

Architect: aA

Developer: Castlepoint Numa

Residential: *

Height: 170m/ 557ft

Floors: 51 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*M1 & M2 | Mississauga*

Project facts

Address: 3980 Confederation Parkway

Status: U/C

Architect: Core Architects, SMV Architects 

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Residential: *

Height: 200m/ 656ft x 2

Floors: 60 floors. x 2










pic by khaldoon on UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ers-real-estate-core-architects.25772/page-17


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Sammmy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-218


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by GabrielHurl at Ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa....17868/page-38#lg=_xfUid-1-1550107150&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

sorry for such a large pic.


----------



## ushahid

*250 Dundas West | Dundas*

Project facts

Address: 250 Dundas Street W

Status: proposed

Developer: Dream Office REIT 

Architect: IBI Group, ERA Architects

Residential: 517

Height: 184m/ 603ft

Floors: 52 floors


----------



## ushahid

*THE HUB |SOUTHCORE*

Project facts

Address: 30 Bay St

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Oxford properties

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, Adamson Associates Architects 

Height: 259m/ 850ft(to Roof), 274m/899ft(to Fin), 312m/1023ft (to Spire)

Floors: 60


----------



## ushahid

*Block 8 | West Don Lands*

Project facts

Address: 125 Mill St at Cooperage St

Status: proposed

Developer: Dream unlimited, Kilmer Group, Tricon Capital Group Inc.

Architect: COBE Architects, architectsAlliance

Residential: 756 units

Height: 90m, 57m x2/ 295ft, 188ft x 2

Floors: 26, 16 x2


----------



## ushahid

I really like stuff that Danish Architects have been designing in Canada.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partners, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by AdamS at Ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-368


----------



## urbanflight

*Do you want to see the Gardiner Expressway replaced it with a beautiful grand boulevard? *









©Jennifer Keesmaat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046876071755436032







> Toronto mayoral candidate Jennifer Keesmaat has unveiled a plan to tear down the eastern part of the Gardiner Expressway and replace it with she calls a "grand boulevard."
> 
> "We can build new communities with new jobs in retail and employment and affordable housing — places for people to live — by unlocking this land," Keesmaat said at a news conference on Sunday.
> 
> Gardiner Expressway rebuild the 'wrong decision,' says former chief planner
> 
> "This is really about creating a livable city. It's about creating a sustainable city. It's about creating a green city, and it is about moving Toronto into the 21st century."
> 
> Keesmaat said her plan would cost $500 million less than a project championed by Mayor John Tory and approved by council in 2015. That project would see portion of the Gardiner torn down and then rebuilt.
> 
> "This kind of a structure is really a relic of the past," Keesmaat told reporters. "Forward-looking cities are tearing down their elevated expressways and instead creating new communities and new places."
> 
> Keesmaat added that the money saved would be reinvested into transit.
> 
> "We know that we can't be adding more cars into to the downtown. There's not enough room on the streets to be doing that," she said.
> 
> "We know that we can add more people and more pedestrians if we build better transit that really makes transit a true choice in every corner of the city."
> 
> Keesmaat has already spoken out against the Gardiner, calling a council decision for the multi-billion dollar rebuild "frivolous spending" in January.


Currently:


















Radio-Canada.ca

Project:


















©Jennifer Keesmaat


----------



## urbanflight

^^



> Ah, the Gardiner Expressway: do we tear it down or do we keep paying hundreds of millions of dollars to repair it year after year?
> 
> Since the 1990s, the City has spent millions of dollars repairing Toronto's aging municipal highway.
> 
> From steel corrosion to falling pieces of concrete (and chairs), the deteriorating state of the Gardiner's eastern elevated area, which runs from Jarvis to the DVP, has cost the City far more than the original $103 million it took to build it in 1956.
> 
> Many have advocated to tear it down and replace it with a boulevard, most notably Jennifer Keesmaat as ex-City Planner and during her run for mayor late last year.
> 
> That proposal flies in the face of Mayor John Tory's and Waterfront Toronto's longtime Rehabilitation Strategy, which suggests a hybrid approach to fixing the Gardiner.
> 
> That plan, which appears to be going full steam ahead this year, includes replacing the entire concrete deck and all the steel girders of the Gardiner between Jarvis and Cherry Street.
> 
> If the construction moves ahead on schedule, drivers can soon expect to see overnight lane closures of the westbound lanes of Lakeshore Boulevard from Cherry to Jarvis starting Feb. 19.
> 
> But critics of the hybrid strategy still find the maintenance plan of the 1.7-kilometre stretch too costly, especially considering it's one of the least used parts of the entire highway, carrying 120,000 vehicles daily in comparison to the western portion, which carries around 200,000.
> 
> According to the City's 2019 State of Good Repair budget, *Toronto plans to invest more than $2.2 billion into the Gardiner* over the next nine years to eliminate the backlog of maintenace costs, which currently sits at around $2 billion.
> 
> *It's the most expensive maintenance fee in the budget, costing $1 billion more than the cost of Transportation Services in Toronto and far more than the TTC*.
> 
> Meanwhile, backlog for the City's housing services maintenance cost is expected to rise by nearly $1.5 billion over the next nine years.
> 
> Preserving Gardiner Expressway would cost $919M: report


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Canadian Chocho
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...eyre.674/page-220#lg=attachment174691&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*One Front* | Financial District


Project Facts

Address: 1 Front Street West

Status: proposed

Developer: Larco Investment

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 171m, 164m/ 562ft, 538ft

Floors: 49, 45


----------



## ushahid

*Maverick* | KING st

Project facts

Address: 329 King St W

Status: site prep

Architect: IBI Group, GBCA Architects 

Developer: Empire Communities 

Residential: 318

Height: 155m/ 507ft

Floors: 49 floors


----------



## ushahid

*64 Prince Arthur* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 64 Prince Arthur Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Architect: CetraRuddy Architecture, Core Architects 

Developer: Adi Development Group 

Residential: 60 units

Height: 130m/ 428ft

Floors: 29 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-119#lg=attachment174827&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge* | LakeShore

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-193#post-1424499


----------



## ushahid

*LCBO tower* | Lakeshore 


Project Facts

Address: 100 Queens Quay E

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: B+H

Office: 763,000 sq.ft

Retail: 25,000 sq.ft

Height: 120m/ 393m

Floors: 25










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...b-h.18485/page-45#lg=attachment174823&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Church and Wellesley *


Project Facts

Address: 552 Church street

Status: Proposed

Developer: ONE properties

Architect: 3XN, Graziani + Corazza Architects, Greenberg Consultants 

Height: 141m/ 462ft

Floors: 39


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 2*| Lakeshore 

Project Facts

Address: 55 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Approved

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 298m, 289m, 259m/ 978ft, 949ft, 852ft

Floors: 90, 87, 77


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...64s-cresford-architectsalliance.17868/page-38


----------



## ushahid

*Artists Alley* | Simcoe

Project facts

Address: 234 Simcoe street

Status: Demolition

Architect: Hariri Pontarini

Developer: Lanterra development

Residential: 913 units

Height: 126m, 120m, 63m/ 414ft, 394ft, 208ft

Floors: 39, 36, 17










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.20655/page-13#lg=attachment174900&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

I don't know how to post videos and pics from Instagram on here.
there is a very interesting video for the 1075 bay st project on the second page of the Instagram post.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BuT8XyXFEP2/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## ushahid

^its 66 storeys and 238m, designed by HP.


----------



## ushahid

*Pier 27 Tower* | Harbourfront


Project facts

Address: 7 Queens Quay E

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cityzen

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 336 units

Height: 115m (377ft)

Floors: 35 floors










pic by drum118 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-28


----------



## ushahid

revised plans for 100 Davenport. it was 142m and 39 floors and has been reduced to 30 floors due to city's strict rules.

Original version









P.C. http://www.djcarchitect.com/work#/davenport-condo/
revised version


----------



## ushahid

*James at Scrivener Square | Summer Hill*

Project facts

Address: James at Scrivener Square

Status: Approved

Developer: Tricon House, Diamond Corp 

Architect: COBE Architects, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 141 units

Height: 85m/ 280ft

Floors: 21 floors


----------



## ushahid

*GTA New Home Market Showed Signs of Rebound in January*

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/02/gta-new-home-market-showed-signs-rebound-january


----------



## ushahid

*City Approves Settlement for Menkes' 4800 Yonge Street. Approved at 169m and 49 floors.*
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/02/city-approves-settlement-menkes-4800-yonge-street


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^That's the old version of the design.


----------



## Shakeel

Not so iconic.


----------



## ushahid

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^That's the old version of the design.


sorry! this is the new one.


----------



## ushahid

*The One* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by AdamS
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-370


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of U Avenue* | University Ave

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office: *

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.18815/page-81#lg=attachment174749&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The Well *| Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-119#lg=attachment174850&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Daniels Erin Mills* | Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 2550 Eglinton Ave W

Status: T/O

Developer: The Daniels Corporation

Architect: Kirkor Architects

Residential: 300 units

Height: 80m?

Floors: 25 floors










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.19438/page-17#lg=attachment174704&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Massey condos* | Yonge

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge st

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, ERA architect

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by Razz at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.16188/page-189#lg=attachment175057&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Project facts

Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W

Status: T/O

Developer: Empire

Architect: Richmond/Zeidler

Residential: 1,285 units

Height: 228m, 179m/ 748ft, 586ft

Floors: 66, 49

pic by 67cup at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ichmond-architects.10346/page-83#post-1425488


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West* | Financial District

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street West

Status: site prep

Developer: Cadillac Fairview

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Office: 1.2Million SQ.FT

Retail: 13,000 SQ.FT 

Height: 240m/ 787ft

Floors: 46 floors



















pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-gg.17751/page-73#lg=attachment175118&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos* | Entertainment District

Project facts

Address: 283 Adeliade St W

Status: U/C

Developer: Pinnacle international

Architect: HP

Residential: 366 units

Height: 157m/ 515ft

Floors: 48 floors










pic by friendlyfuture at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.18464/page-24#lg=attachment174956&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

initial stages of the proposal for RioCan hall in Entertainment district by Hariri Pontarini.


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens* | Dundas and Jarvis

Project facts

Address: 200 Dundas St E

Status: Under construction

Architect: IBI architects

Developer: Gupta Group

Residential: 1004 units

Height: 156m/ 512ft

Floors: 50 floors










pic by toast_and_tea
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...oup.18070/page-39#lg=attachment175191&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*King Blue Condos* | Entertainment District

Project facts

Address: 355 King St W

Status: T/O

Architect: IBI Group

Developer: Greenland Group

Residential: 807 units

Height: 157m, 140m/ 512ft, 460ft

Floors: 48, 44 floors.










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...and-156m-48s-greenland-ibi-group.6852/page-68


----------



## ushahid

*Peter and Adelaide | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 350 Adelaide st W

Status: Approved

Developer: Graywood Developments

Architect: BBB architects

Residential: 696 units

Height: 152m/ 500ft

Floors: 47 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Maverick *| Entertainment District

Project facts

Address: 329 King St W

Status: Approved

Developer: Empire communities

Architect: IBI architects

Residential: 318 units

Height: 155m/ 509ft

Floors: 49 floors


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## ushahid

*M3* | Mississauga

Project facts

Address: 505 Webb Dr

Status: Approved

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 879 units

Height: 260m/ 854ft

Floors: 77 floors


----------



## ushahid

*THE HUB *|SOUTHCORE

Project facts

Address: 30 Bay St

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Oxford properties

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, Adamson Associates Architects 

Height: 259m/ 850ft(to Roof), 274m/899ft(to Fin), 312m/1023ft (to Spire)

Floors: 60 floors


----------



## ushahid

*8 Elm | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 8 ELM ST

Status: Proposed

Developer: Pemberton Group

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 469 units

Height: 259m/ 850ft

Floors: 80


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square | South Core

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Michael62 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-221


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors










pic by Rascacielo
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-110#post-1426194


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-39#post-1426214


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m (600ft)

Floors: 58 floors.










pic by willwu at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lli.19292/page-86#lg=attachment175408&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge | Lower Yonge Street*

Project facts

Address: 599 Yonge Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cresford

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 528 units

Retail: 34,897 sq.ft

Height: 148m/486ft

Floors: 44










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19088/page-28#lg=attachment175405&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-371#lg=attachment175404&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by cc46 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.17920/page-194#lg=attachment175459&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Demolition/ excavation equipment arriving at 160 Front site.*


----------



## ushahid

*88 North | Garden District*

Project facts

Address: 88 Queen Street E

Status: Under construction

Developer: St Thomas

Architect: P+S/IBI

Residential: 407 units

Height: 91m/ 299ft

Floors: 27










pic by stjames2queenwest at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...omas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-12#post-1426548


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










P.C. https://www.tridel.com/thewell/?utm_source=tridelcom&utm_medium=homelogo&utm_campaign=The Well


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences |Entertainment district*

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height:157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by Red Mars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.20587/page-29#lg=attachment175509&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*55 Eglington Avenue | Eglington*

Project facts

Address: 55 Eglington E

Status: Approved

Developer: State Building Group

Architect: Kirkor Architects

Residential: 461 units

Height: 178 m/ 583ft

Floors: 50 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1 | Lakeshore *


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.26744/page-33#lg=attachment174742&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*T3 BaySide will be the tallest timber building in NorthAmerica. Developer is Hines and Architect is 3XN. 10 stories and 41m tall and contains 215,000 SQ.FT of office space.*


----------



## in'sauga

this is a great thread but can we all just keep this going for TORONTO specific projects.. so anything in Toronto proper or amalgamated Toronto suburbs ie.(Etobicoke, Scarborough, North York, East York) 
....and leave Mississauga and Vaughan developments off it?? I don't get why those city's projects get added here. There are already so many amazing projects being built in Toronto alone.. less clutter please


----------



## ushahid

^I add Mississauga and Vaughan projects here because they are a part of GTA and don't have a separate thread. if that's what other members want we can do a little survey on here and see whats the outcome.


----------



## cristof

whats the growth rate of TO ? population wise, it seems that the construction boom doesnt stop.


----------



## isaidso

cristof said:


> whats the growth rate of TO ? population wise, it seems that the construction boom doesnt stop.


The Toronto CMA (Census Metropolitan Area) has grown by roughly 100,000 people annually for decades. It's consistently one of the fastest growing metros in the western world. 

Historically Canadian metros grew by gobbling up more land for subdivisions (sprawl). In 2005 Toronto established a Green Belt to protect rich agricultural land surrounding the city. This coincided with a shift in policy towards the intensification of already developed land. In order to meet the demands placed on Toronto for housing, office, institutional, etc. Toronto started building vertically. 

The result has been a high-rise construction boom. It began in 2006 and most people assumed it was part of the normal building cycle. Today it's seen as the new normal. As long as the population continues adding 100,000 people annually the frenetic pace of high-rise construction will continue. With a cultural shift towards urban living the boom is most acute downtown.

There are about 7.4 million people sandwiched between the Green Belt and Lake Ontario in 3 metros: Oshawa CMA, Toronto CMA, Hamilton CMA. There are about 9.6 million in the entire Greater Golden Horseshoe. 

*Greater Golden Horseshoe Greenbelt*










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenbelt_(Golden_Horseshoe)


----------



## cristof

thanks for the info... must be great to live in a constantly changing city, epic time.


----------



## isaidso

I moved here in 2001 and it's been quite a ride thus far. It's been fascinating watching the city rapidly transform. One does get construction fatigue but it's not a bad problem to have.


----------



## ushahid

^"construction fatigue" first world problem eh.


----------



## Black Cat

@Isaidso: Based on your info, it is reasonable to understand that Oshawa, Toronto and Hamilton comprise a continuous conurbation of 7.4M pop or do you feel the continuous conurbation is larger than this?

Its interesting too to consider that the Greater Golden Horse Shoe as a an urban region appears to have pipped that of Chicago's, which is stated to be a little over 9.5M: 

https://www.google.ca/search?source....gws-wiz.....0..35i39j0i131j0j0i3.gXMJN-zZOfI


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by MetroMan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-222


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of U Avenue | University Ave*

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office: *

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-81


----------



## ushahid

*Cumberland Square | Yorkville*


Project Facts

Address: 2 Bloor West

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: KingSett Capital

Architect: Giannone Petricone Associates 

Height: 228m, 226, 180m/ 748ft, 742ft, 591

Floors: 66, 69, 50


----------



## ushahid

*Form condos | McCaul St*

Project facts

Address: 36 McCaul Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Tridel

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 190 units

Height: 51m/ 167ft

Floors: 14 floor










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19636/page-12#lg=attachment175579&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*16 York Street | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 16 York st

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cadillac Fairview

Architect: architectsAlliance

Office: 879,000 sq.ft

Height: 155m/ 509ft

Floors: 32 floors










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-46


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church | Garden District
*

Project facts

Address: 215 Church Street

Status: site prep

Developer: Pemberton Group 

Architect: RAW designs

Residential: 598 units

Height: 165m/ 541ft

Floors: 52 floors










pic by FengShuiGirl at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.20949/page-22#lg=attachment175739&slide=0


----------



## isaidso

Black Cat said:


> @Isaidso: Based on your info, it is reasonable to understand that Oshawa, Toronto and Hamilton comprise a continuous conurbation of 7.4M pop or do you feel the continuous conurbation is larger than this?
> 
> Its interesting too to consider that the Greater Golden Horse Shoe as a an urban region appears to have pipped that of Chicago's, which is stated to be a little over 9.5M:
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?source....gws-wiz.....0..35i39j0i131j0j0i3.gXMJN-zZOfI


Oshawa + Toronto + Hamilton would be considered 1 metropolitan area in most countries but Statistics Canada keeps metropolitan areas separate even if they eventually grow into one another. It's done to keep all historical records comparable. When comparing metro Toronto with other metros adding all 3 metros together provides a more accurate figure. If you see something that says 'Greater Toronto-Hamilton' it's describing these 3 metros together.

The GGH does have more people than 'Chicagoland' but the population dispersal is very different. The GGH has 23% of its population residing beyond the Green Belt in satellite cities and towns. There's a lot of empty space between them and Greater Toronto-Hamilton. For this reason I don't view the GGH as one conurbation. Chicagoland seems to be one sprawling mass.


----------



## Tupac96

Hey ushahid! some great updates you have been providing here man. Good stuff.

I strongly recommend you update the individual threads for the buildings that you have been updating in the past few months. There are so many 'dead' Toronto threads especially in the Highrises section.

Anyways keep up the good work in all these updates, really appreciate them and I know that many members on this forum do as well.

Loving this Toronto construction boom it's crazy, I can't even keep up with all these developments!


----------



## ushahid

thanks man. that's really kind of you guys. I will try my best to update other threads as well.


----------



## ushahid

*Massey condos | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge st

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, ERA architect

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.17868/page-39#lg=attachment175924&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse condos | Yonge*

Address: 501 Yonge St.

Developer: Lanterra Developments 

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Status: Under Construction

Height: 171m/ 561ft

Storeys: 52










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ce.16369/page-144#lg=attachment175876&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Concord Canada House | CityPlace*

Project facts

Address: 23 Spadina Av

Status: Site Prep/ Excavation

Architect: IBI Group

Developer: Concord Adex

Residential: *

Height: 233m, 202m/ 765ft, 665ft

Floors: 69, 59 floors.










pic RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...roup.6394/page-83#lg=attachment175881&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condos | Richmond St*

Project facts

Address: 25 Richmond St E

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 682 units

Height: 156m/ 513ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.18997/page-45#lg=attachment175936&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

Tupac96 said:


> I strongly recommend you update the individual threads for the buildings that you have been updating in the past few months. There are so many 'dead' Toronto threads especially in the Highrises section.


so I have updated few of the dead Toronto threads.


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish Village | Bloor*

Project facts

Address: 581 Bloor St W

Status: Site Prep/ Excavation

Architect: Henriquez Partners Architects, ERA Architects

Developer: WestBank Corp

Residential: 806 units

Height: 85m, 82m, 78m, 62m, 50m/ 279 ft, 269 ft, 258 ft, 204 ft, 161 ft 

Floors: 26, 25, 24, 19, 13










pic by thefreak at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ers.19865/page-54#lg=attachment175144&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

^westbank is one of the best Developer in Canada.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-371


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m/ 600ft

Floors: 58 floors.










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-86


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-110


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front W | south core*

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street W

Status: Site Prep

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Developer: Cadillac Fairview 

Office: 1.2 million sq ft

Height: 240m/ 787 ft

Floors: 46 floors


















pic by parthent at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-gg.17751/page-74#lg=attachment175740&slide=0


----------



## Singaling

ushahid said:


> u r welcome! The Hub is 312m with the spire and commerce court3 is 350m with the spire.


That's awesome. 2 more supertalls. There are more and more being approved and proposed. I have been up and down this thread and at the rate we are going in the years to come Toronto will be North America's 2nd biggest city of Skyscrapers after New York. And in the top 10 in the world.


----------



## isaidso

Singaling said:


> I have been up and down this thread and at the rate we are going in the years to come Toronto will be North America's 2nd biggest city of Skyscrapers after New York.


Yes, it's more a matter of 'when' rather than 'if' at this point. Taken with regards to the construction pipeline in Chicago and Toronto, it should happen within the next 4-5 years.


*100m+ buildings, Chicago*
Built: 325
Under Construction: 13
*Total: 338*

*100m+ buildings, Toronto* (Mississauga excluded)
Built: 254
Under Construction: 97
*Total: 351*


The one area where Chicago still leads (Built + Under Construction) is super tall buildings holding a 7 to 1 lead. Even here, that lead will will almost certainly evaporate.


----------



## isaidso

The Mink Mile expands east with the addition of retail frontage on 33 Bloor East. Sorry for the large size.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-120#post-1428080


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-194#post-1428079


----------



## ushahid

*65 King East*

Carterra private equities

WZMH Architects, IBI Group

Office, Retail

389,083 sq.ft office

Under-Construction

83m/ 272ft

18 floors










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...zmh.26325/page-10#lg=attachment176053&slide=0


----------



## Stringpicker

isaidso said:


> ..................The one area where Chicago still leads (Built + Under Construction) is super tall buildings holding a 7 to 1 lead. Even here, that lead will will almost certainly evaporate.


Unfortunately, not in my lifetime! The other area in which Chicago dramatically outpaces Toronto, IMHO, is quality of architecture. That said, Southcore and a few other recent projects like Massey Tower and 88 Scott Street provide more than a little hope for the future.


----------



## ushahid

they do have some good projects, Chicago got a lot of ugly ones too. there ugliest one is aon centre- 346m.


----------



## Black Cat

isaidso said:


> Oshawa + Toronto + Hamilton would be considered 1 metropolitan area in most countries but Statistics Canada keeps metropolitan areas separate even if they eventually grow into one another. It's done to keep all historical records comparable. When comparing metro Toronto with other metros adding all 3 metros together provides a more accurate figure. If you see something that says 'Greater Toronto-Hamilton' it's describing these 3 metros together.
> 
> The GGH does have more people than 'Chicagoland' but the population dispersal is very different. The GGH has 23% of its population residing beyond the Green Belt in satellite cities and towns. There's a lot of empty space between them and Greater Toronto-Hamilton. For this reason I don't view the GGH as one conurbation. Chicagoland seems to be one sprawling mass.


Thanks isaidso, your perspective is appreciated. Its understood that with the implementation of green belts, that satelite city growth arises rather than continued conurbation growth or ribbon development, though whether and how an urban aggomoration is counted will continue to be challenging. 

With the Toronto assumed to continue to grow at a rate of 1m per decade, it will be interesting to see where this growth occurs, inside and outside the greenbelt. In five more decades, or by c.2070 (within the life span of millennials), the Greater Golden Horseshoe region potentially may have a population of over 15M, a 50% growth. Many changes will occur, both in terms of increased density and in terms of urban growth. It will be interesting to consider how this growth happens.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Those satellite cities in the GGH grew independently of Toronto. The establishment of the greenbelt suggests that Greater Toronto-Hamilton won't ever grow out to meet them but that doesn't mean it won't all function as one eventually. GO Transit already connects all of these cities to Toronto. GO Transit is undergoing a big upgrade and expansion which will only make it even more inter-connected. 

I suspect Greater Toronto-Hamilton will continue to see most of the growth but KW and Guelph might be 2 periphery metros to see dramatically stronger population growth. The reason: tech.



Stringpicker said:


> Unfortunately, not in my lifetime!


Stay positive. You may last another 4-5 years even if you don't think so.


----------



## Singaling

isaidso said:


> Yes, it's more a matter of 'when' rather than 'if' at this point. Taken with regards to the construction pipeline in Chicago and Toronto, it should happen within the next 4-5 years.
> 
> 
> *100m+ buildings, Chicago*
> Built: 325
> Under Construction: 13
> *Total: 338*
> 
> *100m+ buildings, Toronto* (Mississauga excluded)
> Built: 254
> Under Construction: 97
> *Total: 351*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one area where Chicago still leads (Built + Under Construction) is super tall buildings holding a 7 to 1 lead. Even here, that lead will will almost certainly evaporate.



Hi, Isaidso. Good morning. That is awesome. I have been looking for actual numbers on Toronto skyscrapers under construction and finally went through this thread and came up with a total that matches what you are saying in your comment to me; just under 100. I also counted about 20 or so 200 metre towers undergoing site prep and u/c with many more soon to come. We will not only have more 100 + towers than Chicago soon, but also more 200+ towers as well with many more approved and proposed as well. It's amazing to think Toronto will move ahead of Chicago soon. I know we have The One under construction and several more super talls approved and proposed. Thanks for giving me the specific details on u/c and completed skyscrapers. I was trying to figure out where we are compared to Chicago and now I know. You have a great day and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Singaling

isaidso said:


> Yes, it's more a matter of 'when' rather than 'if' at this point. Taken with regards to the construction pipeline in Chicago and Toronto, it should happen within the next 4-5 years.
> 
> 
> *100m+ buildings, Chicago*
> Built: 325
> Under Construction: 13
> *Total: 338*
> 
> *100m+ buildings, Toronto* (Mississauga excluded)
> Built: 254
> Under Construction: 97
> *Total: 351*
> 
> 
> The one area where Chicago still leads (Built + Under Construction) is super tall buildings holding a 7 to 1 lead. Even here, that lead will will almost certainly evaporate.


The one thing I am not totally sure on is how Toronto compares with 150 metre towers to Chicago. I have read we have 60 completed compared to about 127 in Chicago. I'm not sure if that's totally accurate. But we have approx 55 or so 150 towers u/c, so we must be very close, or will be by the time the present towers are built.


----------



## liburni

isaidso said:


> ^^ Those satellite cities in the GGH grew independently of Toronto. The establishment of the greenbelt suggests that Greater Toronto-Hamilton won't ever grow out to meet them but that doesn't mean it won't all function as one eventually. GO Transit already connects all of these cities to Toronto. GO Transit is undergoing a big upgrade and expansion which will only make it even more inter-connected.
> 
> I suspect Greater Toronto-Hamilton will continue to see most of the growth but KW and Guelph might be 2 periphery metros to see dramatically stronger population growth. The reason: tech.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay positive. You may last another 4-5 years even if you don't think so.


I thought the Green Belt was set in stone but recently I have heard chatter coming from the current ruling party in Ontario about the possibility of opening it up for development. I hope it doesn't happen, as there is still a lot of room for growth within the current area and also for the sake of preserving this high quality agricultural land. Land in southern Ontario is top notch quality when it comes to agriculture (best in Canada). Its going to be a challenge to balance its preservation with continuous population growth that this region is experiencing.


----------



## ericmacm

liburni said:


> I thought the Green Belt was set in stone but recently I have heard chatter coming from the current ruling party in Ontario about the possibility of opening it up for development. I hope it doesn't happen, as there is still a lot of room for growth within the current area and also for the sake of preserving this high quality agricultural land. Land in southern Ontario is top notch quality when it comes to agriculture (best in Canada). Its going to be a challenge to balance its preservation with continuous population growth that this region is experiencing.



Growth will still definitely occur for a very long time even with greenbelt restrictions provided that GGH satellite cities opt for a higher density growth model. The big problem with opening the greenbelt provides incentive for sprawling low-density development, which is not an ideal model for growth anymore. You'll end up getting a lot of Mississauga/Brampton-like cities that way. Hopefully the greenbelt remains closed. The GGH does not need anymore sprawl.


----------



## ushahid

they should not touch the green belt and building in the current area and make it more dense.


----------



## ushahid

del.


----------



## ushahid

Choice properties REIT is planning a 52 stories and 60 stories on the Loblaws next to Sugar Wharf.
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e-properties-reit-s.19078/page-3#post-1428445

the land with #2* is the dedicated land for choice properties REIT proposal.


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1 | Lakeshore *


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by mburrrrr at ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.26744/page-34#lg=attachment175956&slide=0


----------



## isaidso

Singaling said:


> The one thing I am not totally sure on is how Toronto compares with 150 metre towers to Chicago. I have read we have 60 completed compared to about 127 in Chicago. I'm not sure if that's totally accurate. But we have approx 55 or so 150 towers u/c, so we must be very close, or will be by the time the present towers are built.


150m seems to the number Americans use as it corresponds roughly to 500 feet (British Imperial Units). 100m is a better yardstick imo as a 100m building definitely has an impact on a skyline. That said, using 150m it stacks up as follows:

*Chicago 150m+ buildings*
Built: 125
Under Construction: 9
TOTAL: 134

*Toronto 150m+ buildings* (Mississauga excluded)
Built: 62
Under Construction: 35
TOTAL: 97

Using this yardstick Chicago's lead is more significant but even here the gap will close. Chicago has 16 150m+ buildings at the proposal stage while Toronto has 82. It's very likely that Toronto will pass Chicago by the 150m+yardstick too. It will just take a little longer; perhaps 6-7 years. Back ~2014 I pegged 2025 as the year where both skylines will be similar in scale and height. It looks like my forecast will be accurate. We'll see.


----------



## isaidso

I didn't realize 160 Front was going to be a facadectomy.


----------



## ushahid

*Eau du Soleil | Humber Bay Shores*

Project facts

Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W

Status: T/O

Developer: Empire

Architect: Richmond/Zeidler

Residential: 1,285 units

Height: 228m, 179m/ 748ft, 586ft

Floors: 66, 49

pic by 67cup at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-66s-empire-richmond-architects.10346/page-83


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> I didn't realize 160 Front was going to be a facadectomy.


yes it is.


----------



## ushahid

*591 Sherbourne| ST. James Town*

Project facts

Address: 591 Sherbourne St

Status: Approved

Developer: Medallion Corporation

Architect: Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects

Residential: 525 units

Height: 153m/ 502ft

Floors: 51 floors


----------



## ushahid

*75 on the Esplanade|*

Project facts

Address: 75 Esplanade

Status: U/C

Developer: Harhay Developments, Carttera Private Equities

Architect: aA

Residential: 308 units

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 29 floors










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19360/page-18#lg=attachment176296&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Pier 27 Tower | Harbourfront*


Project facts

Address: 7 Queens Quay E

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cityzen

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 336 units

Height: 115m (377ft)

Floors: 35 floors










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.23784/page-28#lg=attachment176033&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*One Front | Financial District*


Project Facts

Address: 1 Front Street West

Status: proposed

Developer: Larco Investment

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 171m, 164m/ 562ft, 538ft

Floors: 49, 45


----------



## ushahid

*Commerce court 3 has been revised. new roof height is 299.5m and antenna height is 374m.*


----------



## ushahid

*this was the older design at 298.1m(roof) and 350m(antenna). *


----------



## isaidso

I knew it was too good to be true. Just went from beautiful to ordinary... like the last 15 Toronto skyscraper proposals I've liked. As with YSL I'm no longer interested.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...eyre.674/page-225#lg=attachment176689&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.17920/page-194#lg=attachment176706&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*YSL- RESIDENCES | Yonge *


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Demolition/ Site prep

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85










pic by reteequa at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...fox.17678/page-85#lg=attachment176590&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*33 Sherbourne*


Project facts

Address: 33 Sherbourne Street

Status: proposed

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: Giannone Petricone Associates, GBCA Architects

Residential: 439 units

Height: 127m/ 417ft

Floors: 37 floors


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-372#lg=attachment176679&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

they have completed 28/32 super column piling for THE ONE.


----------



## ushahid

*Hospital For Sick Children | Downtown*

Project facts

Address: 175 Elizabeth Street

Status: Approved

Developer: Hospital for Sick Children 

Architect: B+H Architects 

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 22


----------



## ushahid

*Block 8 | West Don Lands*

Project facts

Address: 125 Mill St at Cooperage St

Status: proposed

Developer: Dream unlimited, Kilmer Group, Tricon Capital Group Inc.

Architect: COBE Architects, architectsAlliance

Residential: 756 units

Height: 90m, 57m x2/ 295ft, 188ft x 2

Floors: 26, 16 x2


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville
*
Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.17868/page-40#lg=attachment176745&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*30 Zorra | Etobicoke*

Project facts

Address: 30 Zorra Street

Status: Approved

Developer: Altree Devlopments, Marlin Spring Developments

Architect: Graziani + Corazza Architects

Residential: 460 units

Height: 114m/ 374ft

Floors: 35 floors


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville
*
Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.17868/page-41#lg=attachment178151&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

more renders of *THE HUB* from the DRP presentation/ meeting.























































images by Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


----------



## liburni

ushahid said:


> *$100 million were donated for 750,000 sq.ft U of T Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre. *
> https://www.narcity.com/ca/on/toron...yK0yaYfxHJJtRHvfqgB_UJBMCi0ya7OaVxe364SQC9TB4


This project seems much bigger than I had initially thought. I thought it only included the smaller, university avenue portion of the building.


----------



## ushahid

it was supposed to be smaller than the plan they just revealed today. but after getting a $100mil donation I think they increased the size of the project.


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> *U of T: Innovation and Entrepreneurialship Complex | U of Toronto*


that was the initial plan.


----------



## ushahid

*210 Bloor W | Bloor*

Project facts

Address: 210 Bloor Street West 

Status: Proposed

Developer: Tribute communities

Architect: core architects 

Residential: 42 units

Height: 112m/ 367ft

Floors: 29 floors

p.c. Norm Li


----------



## isaidso

^^ Fabulous looking rendering. That stretch of Bloor is shaping up well.



ushahid said:


> that was the initial plan.


Looks like we're losing the Banting building. Banting is credited with inventing insulin but did it happen in that old building?


----------



## ushahid

no idea. i wasn't around at the time :lol:


----------



## Elster

Too good to be true, but it is true, Toronto highrises designs and amount are mesmerizing.


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1 | Lakeshore *


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.26744/page-35#post-1433182


----------



## ushahid

*25 Grosvenor st. 50 and 35 storeys. developers are CREIT and Greenwin Inc and architect is Sweeny&Co architects. height for taller tower is 160m+ and shorter tower is 120m+*





































P.C. Sweeny&Co. Architects


----------



## ushahid

what a beautiful pair of towers.


----------



## ushahid

*Daniels Waterfront | Lakeshore*

Project facts

Address: 132 Queens Quay E

Status: U/C

Developer: The Daniels Corporation 

Architect: RAW Design, Giannone Petricone Associates, Rafael + Bigauskas Architects 

Residential: 963 units

Height: 156m, 125m, 63m 51m/ 512ft, 423ft, 209ft, 169ft

Floors: 45, 35, 14, 11










pic by Mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.19732/page-85#lg=attachment178471&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Chelsea Green project | Gerrard St*


Project facts

Address: 33 Gerrard st W

Status: Approved

Developer: Great Eagle Holdings 

Architect: architectsAlliance, WZMH Architects 

Residential: 1169, 501, 400

Height: 276m, 163m, 111m/ 906ft, 536ft, 361ft

Floors: 84, 48, 31


----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | University Ave*

Project facts

Address: 481 university Ave

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Davpart 

Architect: B+H Architects, ERA Architects 

Residential: 763 units

Height: 185m/ 607ft

Floors: 55 floors.

*Such a Beauty!*


----------



## ushahid

^opening event for the United building was held yesterday. it was the starting of marketing.


----------



## ushahid

Exchange District Mississauga.




























source= http://www.theexchangedistrict.com/


----------



## ushahid

is anyone else having database error? everytime I click on the Toronto project and construction link, it says database error.


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> Exchange District Mississauga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source= http://www.theexchangedistrict.com/


decent project.


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-111


----------



## ushahid

*Form condos | McCaul St*

Project facts

Address: 36 McCaul Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Tridel

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 190 units

Height: 51m/ 167ft

Floors: 14 floor










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19636/page-12#lg=attachment178923&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*16 York Street | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 16 York st

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cadillac Fairview

Architect: architectsAlliance

Office: 879,000 sq.ft

Height: 155m/ 509ft

Floors: 32 floors










pic by Huligan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-46


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences |Entertainment district*

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height:157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.20587/page-30#lg=attachment178419&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 30 Widmer Street

Status: Site prep

Developer: Plaza 

Architect: Quadrangle

Residential: 131

Height: 157m x2/ 512m x2

Floors: 49 x 2 floors










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.18511/page-14#lg=attachment178429&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*357 king West | KING St*

Project facts

Address: 357 King St W

Status: Excavation

Developer: Great Gulf 

Architect: Quadrangle

Residential: 324 units

Height: 148m/ 487ft

Floors: 42 floors










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.13181/page-20#lg=attachment178412&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










P.C. = Pinnacle international


----------



## ushahid

pc= Westbank


----------



## ushahid

that is one hot project with hot prices.


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church | Garden District*


Project facts

Address: 215 Church Street

Status: excavation

Developer: Pemberton Group 

Architect: RAW designs

Residential: 598 units

Height: 165m/ 541ft

Floors: 52 floors










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.20949/page-22#lg=attachment179375&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Toron at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-230


----------



## ushahid

*Rosedale on the Bloor | Bloor
*
Project facts

Address: 387 Bloor st E

Status: Under construction

Architect: IBI 

Developer: Gupta Group

Residential: 577 units

Height: 179m/ 587ft

Floors: 52 floors.










pic by drum118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...loor-the-179m-52s-gupta-p-s-ibi.13013/page-11


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condos | Richmond St*

Project facts

Address: 25 Richmond St E

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 682 units

Height: 156m/ 513ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by RyanD
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.18997/page-46#lg=attachment179450&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse condos | Yonge*

Address: 501 Yonge St.

Developer: Lanterra Developments 

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Status: Under Construction

Height: 171m/ 561ft

Storeys: 52










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ce.16369/page-145#lg=attachment179480&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*10 Wellesley | Wellelsey*

Project facts

Address: 10 Wellesley St W

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: CentreCourt development

Architect: bKL Architecture, Rafael + Bigauskas Architects

Residential: 466 units

Height: 205m/ 674ft

Floors: 62 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*55C | Charles st*

Project facts

Address: 55 Charles st e

Status: Pre-Construction

Developer: MOD development

Architect: aA

Residential: 574 units

Height: 160m/ 524ft

Floors: 48 floor


----------



## ushahid

so many busy sites in Toronto, its hard to keep track.


----------



## ushahid

housing sales stable as prices get higher.

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/04/gta-home-sales-stable-prices-creep-higher


----------



## Singaling

ushahid said:


> *10 Wellesley | Wellelsey*
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 10 Wellesley St W
> 
> Status: Pre-construction
> 
> Developer: CentreCourt development
> 
> Architect: bKL Architecture, Rafael + Bigauskas Architects
> 
> Residential: 466 units
> 
> Height: 205m/ 674ft
> 
> Floors: 62 floors.


Hi, Ushahid. I see this tower is in pre construction. Do you have any idea when the site will be underway and u/c? Thanks.


----------



## ushahid

there was a rumour few month ago that it has been flipped to CentreCourt but there is not written proof of that and that's all I know.


----------



## ushahid

*YSL- RESIDENCES | Yonge *


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Demolition

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...fox.17678/page-90#lg=attachment179663&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front W | south core*

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street W

Status: Demolition

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Developer: Cadillac Fairview 

Office: 1.2 million sq ft

Height: 240m/ 787 ft

Floors: 46 floors










DSC_0196 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Demolition/ site prep

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.17868/page-42#lg=attachment179573&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Massey condos | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge st

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, ERA architect

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-developments-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-192


----------



## ushahid

*Daniels Waterfront | Lakeshore*

Project facts

Address: 132 Queens Quay E

Status: U/C

Developer: The Daniels Corporation 

Architect: RAW Design, Giannone Petricone Associates, Rafael + Bigauskas Architects 

Residential: 963 units

Height: 156m, 125m, 63m 51m/ 512ft, 423ft, 209ft, 169ft

Floors: 45, 35, 14, 11










pic by Sammy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.19732/page-85#lg=attachment179442&slide=0


----------



## Singaling

ushahid said:


> there was a rumour few month ago that it has been flipped to CentreCourt but there is not written proof of that and that's all I know.



Thanks. I will keep an eye out. I hope it gets built in the near future. I like this project.


----------



## ushahid

CentreCourt launched Transit City 4 today.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv1vbt7jfV-/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of U Avenue | University Ave*

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office: *

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors










by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-82


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.17920/page-195#lg=attachment179931&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*1075 Bay St | Bay ST*

Project facts

Address: 1075 Bay Street

Status: proposed

Developer: Canderel 

Architect: H+P

Residential: 528 units

office: 263,000 sq.ft

Height: 238m/ 781ft

Floors: 66 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Foundation work for the Hybrid Exoskeleton structure of The One has been completed and the 32 mega caisson were drilled into the ground.* 
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/04/mega-caissons-complete-work-shifts-new-phase-one


----------



## ushahid

*400 King West | King st*

Project facts

Address: 400 King st

Status: Pre-Construction

Developer: Plaza 

Architect: HPA

Residential: 530 units

Height: 157m/ 515ft

Floors: 47 floor


----------



## ushahid

*settlement hearing for 400 King West is scheduled for April 9.*
https://www.omb.gov.on.ca/ecs/CaseDetail.aspx?n=PL180387


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m/ 600ft

Floors: 58 floors.

pic by Kotsy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-88


----------



## ushahid

I don't know y people hate this building. its so beautiful.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 283 Adeliade St W

Status: U/C

Developer: Pinnacle international

Architect: HP

Residential: 366 units

Height: 157m/ 515ft

Floors: 48 floors










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.18464/page-26#lg=attachment179954&slide=0


----------



## liburni

ushahid said:


> I don't know y people hate this building. its so beautiful.


I had high hopes for this building. The renders definitely looked a lot better than in reality (as they do most of the time). To me the material they are using to clad this building looks and feels cheap. Who knows, once its all completed and the dust is wiped off maybe it will look better.


----------



## ushahid

I know the material does look a bit cheap but its way better than 95% buildings in TO. from far all the material look the same and except the 1% of us no one really cares about the quality. even the people who are going to live in the building dont care what It looks like from outside.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-377#lg=attachment180076&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*workers were working on the site whole night and Mr.Mizrahi of Mizrahi development was inspecting the site.*
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-377#lg=attachment180083&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 19 Duncan st

Status: Demolition

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Residential: 462 units

Height: 188m/ 616ft

Floors: 58 floors










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.21066/page-20#lg=attachment179953&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens | Dundas and Jarvis*

Project facts

Address: 200 Dundas St E

Status: Under construction

Architect: IBI architects

Developer: Gupta Group

Residential: 1004 units

Height: 156m/ 512ft

Floors: 50 floors










pic by SkyCandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ardens-156m-50s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-40


----------



## ushahid

*RC3 | Corktown*

Project Facts

Address: Lawren Harris Sq at River St

Status: complete

Developer: Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: Saucier + Perrotte Architects, ZAS Architects 

Height: 100m/ 328ft

Floors: 29










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-37


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love this one^^

Just wish they put the yellow glass.


----------



## itom 987

Why does it look like a toilet?


----------



## liburni

itom 987 said:


> Why does it look like a toilet?


LOL now I cant unsee that.


----------



## Eric Offereins

It looks very weird.


----------



## ushahid

it does look weird from close up, but it is a pretty good building.


----------



## ushahid

*Ten York Condos | Southcore*

Project Facts

Address: ten York street

Status: complete

Developer: Tridel

Architect: Wallman Architects

Height: 224m/ 735ft

Floors: 65 floors

pic by Toron at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.8136/page-210#lg=attachment179943&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14 floors










pic bY RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-123#lg=attachment179893&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*8 Elm | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 8 ELM ST

Status: Proposed

Developer: Pemberton Group

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 469 units

Height: 259m/ 850ft

Floors: 80


----------



## ushahid

*88 North | Garden District*

Project facts

Address: 88 Queen Street E

Status: Under construction

Developer: St Thomas

Architect: P+S/IBI

Residential: 407 units

Height: 91m/ 299ft

Floors: 27










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...91m-27s-st-thomas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-12


----------



## ushahid

*Hospital For Sick Children | Downtown*

Project facts

Address: 175 Elizabeth Street

Status: Approved

Developer: Hospital for Sick Children 

Architect: B+H Architects 

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 22


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condos | CHURCH ST*

Project facts

Address: 70-72 Carlton st

Status: U/C

Developer: Tribute communities 

Architect: Core Architect

Residential: 537 units

Height: 138m/ 454ft

Floors: 41 floors










pic by japrologue at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-26


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> it does look weird from close up, but it is a pretty good building.


It looks very slick in person. :yes:


----------



## ushahid

raptor mentioned at UT that core sample drilling is going on at The HUB site.


----------



## ushahid

*316-328 Dupont | Dupont*


Project Facts

Address: 328 Dupont Street

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Freed development

Architect: Teeple Architects

Height: 46m/ 151ft

Floors: 13 floors


----------



## ushahid

*300 Bloor West | Bloor*

Project facts

Address: 300 Bloor st

Status: pre-construction 

Architect: KPMB architects, ERA architects

Developer: Collecdev, Northrop Development Inc.

Residential: 254 units

Height: 96m/ 316ft

Floors: 28 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 19 Duncan st

Status: Demolition

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Residential: 462 units

Height: 188m/ 616ft

Floors: 58 floors










pic by freindlyfuture at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ini.21066/page-20#lg=attachment180193&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-232


----------



## ushahid

Clover on Yonge | Lower Yonge Street

Project facts

Address: 599 Yonge Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cresford

Architect: architectsAlliance

Residential: 528 units

Retail: 34,897 sq.ft

Height: 148m/486ft

Floors: 44










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19088/page-29#lg=attachment180565&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences |Entertainment district*

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Excavation

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height: 157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.20587/page-30#lg=attachment183231&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens | Dundas and Jarvis*

Project facts

Address: 200 Dundas St E

Status: Under construction

Architect: IBI architects

Developer: Gupta Group

Residential: 1004 units

Height: 156m/ 512ft

Floors: 50 floors










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ardens-156m-50s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-41


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *The G2 | Grosvenor
> *
> Project facts
> Address: 27 Grosvenor street
> 
> Status: proposed
> 
> Developer: Greenwin, Choice Properties REIT
> 
> Architect: Sweeney & Co.
> 
> Residential: 844 units
> 
> Height: 162m, 117m/ 531 ft, 384ft
> 
> Floors: 50, 35 floors


I really like it for the most part but I'm not fond of the speckled paint treatment of the base where it transitions from dark at the top of the base to light at the bottom. I think the base should be a single colour or treatment.


----------



## Elkhanan1

ushahid said:


> *Maverick | Entertainment District*
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 329 King St
> 
> Status: Approved (construction soon)
> 
> Developer: Empire Communities
> 
> Architect: IBI Group, GBCA Architects
> 
> Residential: 328 units
> 
> Height: 155m/ 508ft
> 
> Floors: 49 floors


*Better Renderings from BuzzBuzz Homes:*


----------



## ushahid

thanks!


----------



## ushahid

*Massey condos | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge st

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, ERA architect

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by Ottawan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.16188/page-194#lg=attachment183381&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-112


----------



## ushahid

*YSL's wind model by GRADIENTWIND.*
https://www.gradientwind.com/projects/ysl-residences/


----------



## ushahid

what a beauty.


----------



## ssiguy2

I can't keep track of all the proposals and buildings under construction in Toronto. It really is quite dizzying how much ifs going on in the city. There seem to be new proposals every single day and nearly all of them will get built.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> what a beauty.


Well it looks really cool in those colours and materials but in a bland monotone blue glass it the shape wouldn't be enough to save it.


----------



## ushahid

*guys I dropped my laptop and its broken. I ordered new a new one and It should be delivered in 4 days. I borrowed my brothers laptop for this message.

ps+ new renders of the KING Toronto by BIG*










































picture credits= http://kingtoronto.com/gallery


----------



## elliot

VOTED MOST DEVOTED TORONTO POSTER IN HISTORY (with a busted laptop).

I think everyone should chip on ur new laptop, except there's no-one here (and I maxed my VISA).

Joking aside major props to you for all your efforts ;-)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The King St project could rival the CN Tower in terms of icon status.


----------



## isaidso

Or City Hall.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

The King St project sort of reminds me of discovering the lost ruins of an ancient civilization that have since been reclaimed by the jungle. It's a cool concept but I think it would work better as a project of about 1/2 the size. As fun a concept as it is, it's not enough to carry such an expansive project on it's own. There needs to be a little more to it than that. A focal element or a grander narrative. It should look as if the design is being enriched by being adorned by draped with greenery. That shouldn't be the sole design in itself as that feels like a very superficial decoration that masks a lack of architectural merit. 

Also, a big NO to the disco ball thingies.


----------



## ushahid

elliot said:


> VOTED MOST DEVOTED TORONTO POSTER IN HISTORY (with a busted laptop).
> 
> I think everyone should chip on ur new laptop, except there's no-one here (and I maxed my VISA).
> 
> Joking aside major props to you for all your efforts ;-)


thanks for the praise man. my new laptop has arrived and im back on the job


----------



## ushahid

*RioCan Hall | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 126 John street

Status: Pre-Construction

Developer: RioCan REIT

Architect: HPA, GBCA Architects

Residential: 613 units

Height: 143m, 136m/ 470ft, 448ft

Floors: 40, 39 floors


----------



## ushahid

*YSL- RESIDENCES | Yonge *


Project facts

Address: 383 Yonge St

Status: Demolition

Developer: Cresford

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox, architectsAlliance, DTAH 

Residential: 1106 units

Height: 299/ 981ft

Floors: 85










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-85s-cresford-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-93


----------



## ushahid

*Canada's tallest building "The One" has landed a tenant for the Hotel. Hyatt has signed a deal with Mizrahi Developments. *
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/05/mizrahi-and-hyatt-reveal-andaz-toronto-hotel-one


----------



## isaidso

They'd instantly become the 2 best skyscrapers in the country.


----------



## ushahid

*1075 Bay St | Bay ST*

Project facts

Address: 1075 Bay Street

Status: proposed

Developer: Canderel 

Architect: HPA

Residential: 528 units

office: 263,000 sq.ft

Height: 238m/ 781ft

Floors: 66 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 30 Widmer Street

Status: Site prep

Developer: Plaza 

Architect: Quadrangle

Residential: 131

Height: 157m x2/ 512m x2

Floors: 49 x 2 floors










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hotel-156m-49s-plaza-quadrangle.18511/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*Via Bloor | Bloor*

Project facts

Address: 575 Bloor Street E

Status: U/C

Architect: aA

Developer: Tridel

Residential: *

Height: 138m, 116m/ 454ft, 382ft

Floors: 46, 38 floors.










P.C. https://www.tridel.com/viabloor/community-updates/


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-384


----------



## ushahid

*M1 & M2 | Mississauga*

Project facts

Address: 3980 Confederation Parkway

Status: Excavation

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: Core Architects, SMV Architects 

Residential: *

Height: 200m/ 656ft x2

Floors: 61 floors x2










pic by jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ers-real-estate-core-architects.25772/page-20


----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | University Ave*

Project facts

Address: 481 university Ave

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Davpart 

Architect: B+H Architects, ERA Architects 

Residential: 763 units

Height: 185m/ 607ft

Floors: 55 floors.


----------



## liburni

Are there any other architectural firms out there besides HPA? If you go through most of these projects, HPA is the designing firm and their designs are pretty similar across the board with heavy emphasis on function and very little emphasis on aesthetics. Couple that with an approval board who lack taste and you end up with a lot of generic towers as is the case with Toronto today. I would love to see some Danish architectural firms (some seen here https://www.avontuura.com/the-top-10-architecture-firms-in-denmark/) start designing some of these buildings.


----------



## ushahid

only one building on this page is designed by HPA. for the rest of the page i will post work of Danish architects in Toronto.


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condos | Richmond St*

Project facts

Address: 25 Richmond St E

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 682 units

Height: 156m/ 513ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-46#post-1446373


----------



## ushahid

*Union Centre | SouthCore*

Project facts
Address: 151 Front street

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Office: 1.7 million sq.ft

Height: 267m/ 875ft

Floors: 52 floors


----------



## ushahid

*King Toronto | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 389 King St

Status: Excavation

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT

Architect: BIG, Diamond Schmitt Architects

Residential: 515 units

Height: 58m/ 189ft

Floors: 16 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Aqualuna at Bayside| BayFront*

Project facts

Address: 263 Queens Quay

Status: Excavation

Developer: Tridels, Hines

Architect: 3XN, Kirkor architects

Residential: 357 units

Height: 65m/ 214ft

Floors: 16 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Church and Wellesley| *

Project facts

Address: 552 Church st

Status: pre-construction

Developer: ONE proprties

Architect: 3XN, Graziani + Corazza Architects

Residential: 442 units

Height: 141m/ 462ft

Floors: 39 floors


----------



## ushahid

*T3 Bayside by 3XN architects. developer is Hines.*


----------



## ushahid

*James at Scrivener| SummerHill*

Project facts

Address: 5 Scrivener Square

Status: Approved

Developer: Tricon House, Diamond Corp

Architect: COBE Architects, Graziani + Corazza Architects

Residential: 141 units

Height: 85m/ 280ft

Floors: 21 floors


----------



## isaidso

^^ Those 6 proposals above bring something new to the table; something Toronto desperately needed. 



ushahid said:


> *The United BLDG | University Ave*


I just noticed curved glass detail on the podium. It suggests a high quality build and an attractive end product. It's details like this that separate the good from ordinary shlock.


----------



## isaidso

TeaHouse and The Clover rising in unison. Yonge Street between Dundas and Bloor is starting to fill in. Another 20-30 towers and it will be quite the urban canyon.


















Courtesy of Benito


----------



## isaidso

Stanley on the right, 411 Church on the left.


















Courtesy of Benito









Courtesy of RyanD


----------



## isaidso

Yonge Sheppard Centre Renovation and Expansion almost complete.


















Courtesy of Edward Skira


----------



## isaidso

Sugar Wharf


















Courtesy of mburrrrr


----------



## isaidso

Daphne Cockwell Health Science Centre - Ryerson University


















Courtesy of skycandy









Courtesy of Insertnamehere


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by mburrrrr
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-198


----------



## ushahid

*51 camden | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 51 Camden st

Status: U/C 

Developer: Carbon Hospitality, Alterra Group of Companies, ProWinko

Architect: Shim-Sutcliffe

Hotel: ?

Height: 45m/ 147 ft

Floors: 13 floors


















pic by RedMars at UT


















pic by TheKingEast at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rbon-hospitality-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-14









*NICE LITTLE PROJECT*


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors

p.c= https://dailyhive.com/toronto/treb-toronto-real-estate-report-may-2019


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of U Avenue | University Ave*

Project facts

Address: 480 university Ave

Status: Under construction

Developer: Amexon Development Corporation 

Architect: Core Architects 

Residential: 453 units

Office: *

Height: 207m / 679ft

Floors: 55 floors

pic by friendlyfuture at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cts.18815/page-83#lg=attachment183423&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14 floors










pic by alexanderglista at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-126









pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-126


----------



## ushahid

*Halo Residences | Lower Yonge Street*

Project facts

Address: 484 Yonge Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Cresford

Architect: architectsAlliance, ERA

Residential: 461 units

Height: 131m/430ft

Floors: 38 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...38s-cresford-architectsalliance.21102/page-34


----------



## ushahid

*Cumberland Square | Yorkville*


Project Facts

Address: 2 Bloor West

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: KingSett Capital

Architect:Giannone Petricone Associates 

Height: 228m, 226, 180m/ 748ft, 742ft, 591

Floors: 66, 69, 50


----------



## ushahid

*Hospital For Sick Children | Downtown*

Project facts

Address: 175 Elizabeth Street

Status: Approved

Developer: Hospital for Sick Children 

Architect: B+H Architects 

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 22 floors


----------



## ushahid

*A settlement between city and Pemberton Group has taken place and 8 Elm that was proposed at 260m(80floors) has been reduced to 215m(67floors).*




























http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=3990108


----------



## ushahid

high res renders should be out on 9 May.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front W | south core*

Project facts

Address: 156 Front Street W

Status: Demolition

Architect: AS + GG Architecture, B+H Architects 

Developer: Cadillac Fairview 

Office: 1.2 million sq ft

Height: 240m/ 787 ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by parthent at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-84


----------



## ushahid

*Theory Condos | College St*


Project facts

Address: 203 College Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Parallax Investment Corporation 

Architect: IBI Group, ERA Architects 

Residential: 243 units

Height: 102m/ 335ft

Floors: 30 floors










pic by interchange42 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-theory-condos-102m-30s-parallax-ibi-group.23665/page-9


----------



## ushahid

*M3 | Mississauga*

Project facts

Address: 505 Webb Dr

Status: Approved

Developer: Rogers Real Estate Development Ltd., Urban Capital Property Group 

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: 879 units

Height: 260m/ 854ft

Floors: 77 floors


----------



## isaidso

What struck me was how boring and uninspired Halo is next to the following proposal in your post: Cumberland Square. I hope Halo turns out well but that rendering doesn't suggest that we'll get something nice.

8 Elm may be shorter but the rendering looks promising. Theory Condos on College is going to be a game changer for that area. I assumed they'd never allow something that tall but it looks like College will end up with some scale all the way to Spadina. Good to see better designs in Mississauga.


----------



## ushahid

I dont have much hopes for Halo, it will be window wall and white balcony glass. i hope im proven wrong at the end.
i hope 8 Elm is approved at that height, they dont go lower than 215m other wise it will be lost because of ysl, Aura and Chelsea project.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, Halo looks like a dud so my attention has turned to the podium. It could turn out well. Looking forward to the 8 Elm rendering tomorrow.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> I just noticed curved glass detail on the podium. It suggests a high quality build and an attractive end product. It's details like this that separate the good from ordinary shlock.


ERA Architects has really high quality projects. This building will turn out really nice, and I'm glad they retain the existing buildings.


----------



## ushahid

*Cru Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 11 Yorkville Avenue

Status: pre-construction

Developer: Metropia, Capital Developments, RioCan REIT 

Architect: Sweeny &Co Architects Inc., GBCA Architects

Residential: 638 units

Height: 213m/ 697ft

Floors: 62 floors


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-385


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville Avenue | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue

Status: Under construction

Architect: Rosario Varacalli

Developer: Bazis

Residential: 577 units

Height: 183m/ 600ft

Floors: 58 floors.

pic by interchange42 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-90#post-1444821


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Condos | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue

Status: excavation

Developer: Cresford development

Architect: architectsAlliance 

Residential: 1,029 units

Height: 213m/ 698ft

Floors: 64 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...68s-cresford-architectsalliance.17868/page-43


----------



## ushahid

*King Blue by Greenland 
157m and 140m
48 and 44 floors.
both are T/O*

pic by dannnnn
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...and-156m-48s-greenland-ibi-group.6852/page-70


----------



## Elkhanan1

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is that connected to the older house or totally separate?


Separate


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 11 Wellesley street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Lanterra

Architect: KPMB

Residential: 742 units

Height: 194m/ 636ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by interchange42 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-112#post-1446662


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences |Entertainment district*

Project facts

Address: 15 mercer st

Status: Excavation

Developer: Madison Group, Westdale Properties 

Architect: Teeple Architects, Turner Fleischer Architects 

Residential: 660 units/ hotel

Height: 157m/ 515ft x 2

Floors: 45 floors x 2










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...madison-group-teeple-architects.20587/page-30


----------



## ushahid

*75 on the Esplanade|*

Project facts

Address: 75 Esplanade

Status: U/C

Developer: Harhay Developments, Carttera Private Equities

Architect: aA

Residential: 308 units

Height: 100m/ 329ft

Floors: 29 floors










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-29s-harhay-architectsalliance.19360/page-18


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condos | Richmond St*

Project facts

Address: 25 Richmond St E

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectsAlliance, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 682 units

Height: 156m/ 513ft

Floors: 46 floors










pic by Salsa at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.18997/page-46


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14 floors










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-127


----------



## ushahid

*Maverick | Entertainment District*

Project facts

Address: 329 King St 

Status: Approved (construction soon)

Developer: Empire Communities

Architect: IBI Group, GBCA Architects

Residential: 328 units

Height: 155m/ 508ft

Floors: 49 floors


----------



## ushahid

*Massey condos | Yonge*

Project facts

Address: 197 Yonge st

Status: T/O

Developer: MOD

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, ERA architect

Residential: 697 units

Height: 207m/ 679ft

Floors: 60 floors

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-195#post-1447570


----------



## ushahid

300 Bloor West | Bloor

Project facts

Address: 300 Bloor st

Status: pre-construction 

Architect: KPMB architects, ERA architects

Developer: Collecdev, Northrop Development Inc.

Residential: 254 units

Height: 96m/ 316ft

Floors: 28 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*Concord Canada House | Spadina*

Project facts

Address: 23 Spadina Ave

Status: Excavation

Developer: Concord Adex

Architect: IBI Group

Residential: *

Height: 233m, 202m/ 765ft, 677ft

Floors: 69, 59










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-233m-69s-concord-adex-ibi-group.6394/page-85


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1 | Lakeshore *


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by mburrrrr
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.26744/page-37#post-1448747


----------



## ushahid

7 cranes up on the site.


----------



## isaidso

Is Phase II of Sugar Wharf supposed to go directly west of Phase I or to the east where the Loblaws store is?


----------



## Elkhanan1

West


----------



## ushahid

yup! its west where the heritage building is.


----------



## ushahid

sorry guys i havent been posting much. got a CO-OP job and im also taking a evening course. im really drained out at the end of the day.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Msleylar at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-240


----------



## ushahid

*120 church *

Project facts

Address: 120 Church St

Status: Approved

Developer: Madison group

Architect: Teeple architects

Residential: 442 units

Height: 149m/ 490ft

Floors: 45 floors


----------



## isaidso

You beat me to the punch. We're finally getting condo proposals without balconies.


----------



## ushahid

*revised plan for 2 Tecumseth.*
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/05/plans-revised-mixed-use-2-tecumseth-development


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | U of Toronto*

Project facts

Address: 112 College Street

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: U of Toronto

Architect: Weiss/Manfredi Architects, Teeple Architects 

Area: 750,00 sq.ft

Height: 100m+

Floors: 22 floor


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | Yorkville *

Project facts

Address: 8 cumberland

Status: U/C

Developer: Great Gulf

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 171m/ 557 ft

Floors: 51 floor










pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.21210/page-19


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | Fashion District*

Project facts

Address: 19 Duncan st

Status: Demolition

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects, ERA Architects 

Developer: Westbank Corp, Allied Properties REIT 

Residential: 462 units

Height: 188m/ 616ft

Floors: 58 floors










pic by Kenojuak at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...k-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-21#post-1449256


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square | South Core*

Project facts

Address: 81, 141 Bay Street

Status: Under construction

Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Office: 2,616,879 s.f

Retail: 134,509 s.f

Height: 241m, 238m/ 791ft, 780ft

Floors: 51, 49










pic by Downtown Toronto
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-240#post-1449604


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Phase 1 | Lakeshore *


Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m/ 733ft, 711ft

Floors: 70, 65










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-70s-menkes-architectsalliance.26744/page-37


----------



## ushahid

*The One | Yorkville*

Project facts

Address: 1 Bloor Street W

Status: Under construction

Developer: Mizrahi

Architect: Foster + Partner, Core architects

Residential: 416 units

Height: 309m/ 1,014ft

Floors: 85 floors










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-385


----------



## ushahid

Army of workers at the site today.


----------



## ushahid

Minto on the Yorkville by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...to-group-ibi-group.14706/page-28#post-1449779


----------



## urbanflight

^^

Unfortunately the cladding looks cheap.


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle one Yonge | LakeShore*

Project facts

Address: 1 Yonge St

Status: U/C (phase1)

Developer: pinnacle international

Architect: Hariri pontarini architects

Residential: 2838 units

Height: 307m, 263m, 216m, 150m, 100m(1,007ft, 864ft, 712ft, 492ft, 328ft)

Floors: 95, 80, 65, 35, 22










pic by Jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-198#post-1448417


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | Entertainment District
*
Project facts

Address: 283 Adeliade St W

Status: U/C

Developer: Pinnacle international

Architect: HPA

Residential: 366 units

Height: 157m/ 515ft

Floors: 48 floors










pic by ptbotmpfn at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-48s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-27


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I'm really not looking forward to the One Yonge buildings (dreading even) although the Maverick, The Well, and 75 on the Esplanade are pretty exciting.


----------



## ushahid

really? u thing Maverick and 75 Esplanade look better than one Yonge?


----------



## ushahid

urbanflight said:


> ^^
> 
> Unfortunately the cladding looks cheap.


it couldve easily been such a nice building.


----------



## ushahid

*88 North| Garden District*

Project facts

Address: 50 Mutual St

Status: U/C

Developer: St Thomas Developments Inc.

Architect: Teeple architects

Residential: 407 units

Height: 91m/ 297ft

Floors: 27 floors










pic by RyanD at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...91m-27s-st-thomas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-13


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condos | Church St*

Project facts

Address: 70-72 Carlton Street

Status: U/C

Developer: Tribute communities

Architect: Core architects

Residential: 537 units

Height: 138m/ 454ft

Floors: 41 floors










pic by Steveve at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-27


----------



## ushahid

*Islington Terrace | 145m, 135m, 113m| 45s, 44s, 35s| Tridel| Kirkor Architects*

pic by drumm118 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...45m-45s-tridel-kirkor-architects.19131/page-9


















pic by Interchange42
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...45m-45s-tridel-kirkor-architects.19131/page-9


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 58m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*


----------



## ushahid

*Carlyle Condos | 141m | 42s | Carlyle Communities | architectsAlliance*



















pic by stjames2queenwest
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-communities-architectsalliance.15699/page-10









*Sales Centre^*


----------



## ushahid

Delete: experiment post.


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-47#post-1450180


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> Carlyle Condos


Great to see that burnt-out demolished house will be reconstructed.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well| 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 55m| 46,36, 39, 22, 16, 16, 14 floors| RioCan| Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-128


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*










pic by Gizmo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-241


----------



## ushahid

they have been teasing us alot, they need to put some glass on the CIBC Square.


----------



## ushahid

*120 Church Resubmitted Following LPAT Settlement*
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/05/120-church-resubmitted-following-lpat-settlement


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> really? u thing Maverick and 75 Esplanade look better than one Yonge?


There are quite a few of them that look better to me than 1 Yonge which I'd go as far as to call ugly. Well perhaps ugly isn't the right word. Maybe... Crude? Crass? Unintelligent? Hard to say.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...k-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-21#post-1450744


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by thaivic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-386


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 157m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*











pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-teeple-architects.20587/page-30#post-1450725


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-28#post-1450825


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 213m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-43#post-1450777


----------



## elliot

_Fake News update:_

Toronto's boom will end on May 23, 2009.

(or not)


----------



## ushahid

Delete.....


----------



## ushahid

Delete..


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## ushahid

*Glass is up at CIBC Square*










pic by Raptor at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-242


----------



## ushahid

*2221 Yonge Condos | 193m | 58s | Tower Hill | Pei Partnership Architects*










pic by Davidackerman
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-58s-tower-hill-pei-partnership.19371/page-21


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by parthent at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-84#post-1451156


----------



## ushahid

*603 Sherbourne | 164m | 53s | Concert | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

*400 King West | 157m | 47s | Plaza | Hariri Pontarini*


----------



## ushahid

*The HUB | 274m | 60s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*





































pic by Sikandar 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gers-stirk-harbour.18067/page-48#post-1451361









*^Not Construction*


----------



## ushahid

*Artists' Alley | 126m | 39s | Lanterra | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-39s-lanterra-hariri-pontarini.20655/page-13


----------



## ushahid

^i wish this project was a bit taller.


----------



## ushahid

*WE THE NORTH!*


----------



## ushahid

Delete- duplicate post.


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m | 52s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...2s-lanterra-architectsalliance.16369/page-146


----------



## ushahid

*Avenue 151 | 41m | 10s | Dash Developments | Teeple Architects*










pic by ADRM at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...h-developments-teeple-architects.18454/page-5


----------



## ushahid

looks like it was designed by Zaha Hadid.


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> *The HUB | 274m | 60s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^Not Construction*


will be approved by June 25, 2019.


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-113#post-1451816


----------



## ushahid

keeps telling me Database error. cant post.


----------



## ushahid

keeps telling me database error.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^Keep refreshing your browser.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *Artists' Alley | 126m | 39s | Lanterra | Hariri Pontarini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic by RedMars at UT


One of my favourite among the current projects, although i definitely prefer the one on the right.


----------



## ushahid

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^Keep refreshing your browser.


i will try it now.


----------



## isaidso

*The Well*


----------



## ushahid

is it just me or the tallest Residential tower is leaning?


----------



## isaidso

Looks off to me too.


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of 488 University Avenue, The | 207m | 55s | Amexon | Core Architects
*


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*16 York | 155m | 32s | Cadillac Fairview | architectsAlliance*



Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | 185m | 54s | Davpart | B+H*


----------



## ushahid

cant wait for this one to get approved and start construction.


----------



## ushahid

*OCAD U: Rosalie Sharp Pavilion | 15m | 3s | OCADU | Bortolotto*










pic by ADRM at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...p-pavilion-m-3s-ocadu-bortolotto.21508/page-6


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Centre for Civilizations and Cultures | 45m | 9s | U of T | DS + R*


----------



## ushahid

*Ontario Court of Justice Toronto | 96m | 17s | Infrastructure Ontar | Renzo Piano*










pic by Rascacielo
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nfrastructure-ontar-renzo-piano.20591/page-34


----------



## ushahid

*Cru Condos | 213m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85m, 82m, 79m, 62m, 49m | 26s, 25s, 24s, 19s, 13s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*










pic by ADRM at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...26s-westbank-henriquez-partners.19865/page-55


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*

pic by willwu
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-92


----------



## ushahid

yorkville will have alot of density once all these projects go up.


----------



## ushahid

*Waterfront Innovation Centre | 53m | 12s | Waterfront Toronto | Sweeny &Co*










pic by smably at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...2s-waterfront-toronto-sweeny-co.20155/page-50


----------



## ushahid

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...44s-cresford-architectsalliance.19088/page-32


----------



## ushahid

_*Max Condos | 114m | 36s | Tribute Communities | Graziani + Corazza*_










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-graziani-corazza.20735/page-10#post-1454132


----------



## ushahid

*88 North (88 Queen East) | 91m | 27s | St Thomas Dev | IBI Group*










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...omas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-13#post-1454127


----------



## ushahid

its turning out pretty good.


----------



## hkskyline

ainvan said:


> *Sidewalk Labs Reveals Site Plan for Quayside Neighhbourhood*


*Waterfront Toronto's board vote on Sidewalk Labs pushed back several months*
Board vote on future of project now likely in December or January
The Canadian Press _Excerpt_
Jun 4, 2019

Waterfront Toronto says a vote on whether to move forward on Sidewalk Labs' contentious development project will be pushed back several months to allow for a thorough evaluation.

Spokesman Andrew Tumilty says Waterfront's board vote on the Quayside development plan, scheduled for September, is now expected sometime in December or January.

Tumilty says the delay will allow the board to do a "full, through, and extensive evaluation process" of the development plan Sidewalk Labs is expected to submit later this month.

Waterfront Toronto, a collaboration between Toronto and the provincial and federal governments to oversee the city's lakefront development, says it will publicly release the plan for a stretch of the city's eastern waterfront within a week of receiving it.

Sidewalk, backed by Google parent Alphabet Inc., says its plan to develop the neighbourhood aims to address challenges like traffic, housing affordability and job creation and comes after consultations with over 20,000 city residents.


----------



## elliot

I won't speak to the politics, privacy issues et al with this one, but...

Until Sidewalk Labs puts down their cheap crayolas and generates some professional renders, elevations, site plans, architects of record... and some kind of translation to explain what their vision of "connectivity" really means... I'm changing the channel.

Pushed back... not suprised. I'm sure there will be more delays. I realize they may have a few good ideas locked away in their brain trust, but so far I don't trust that trust.


----------



## Balkanada

ushahid said:


> *Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85m, 82m, 79m, 62m, 49m | 26s, 25s, 24s, 19s, 13s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/aIIe1dw.jpg


Were the plans for this redevelopment scaled back a bit? I seem to recall it had more going on. Still looks good, nonetheless


----------



## ushahid

^ yeah. inital plans were for more density. these are the approved plan.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by Automation Gallery at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-84#post-1454314


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*










pic by gregv at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-246#post-1454243


----------



## ushahid

*some new renders of the second phase of CIBC Square.*

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=3808687


----------



## ushahid

*86 John Street | 43m | 10s | Tawse | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## isaidso

I hope the 2nd phase of CIBC Square gets a significant height increase. I wouldn't mind these in the 380-400m range.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *86 John Street | 43m | 10s | Tawse | Sweeny &Co*


I just lost interest. The former design was great meaning we weren't getting it. Predictably we'll end up with the forgettable incarnation above instead. Why can't we have nice things? hno:

*What the previous design looked like*


----------



## ushahid

yeah man that sucks that they devalue engineered the project. i still like the thin profile of the project and for the CIBC square i will be surprised if they give it a height boost cause they shortened it twice.


----------



## isaidso

I still like the proportions of 86 John but that's about it. Regarding CIBC Square, I was very surprised when it got chopped as we have record low office vacancy rates. I was almost expecting them to do the opposite and add another 24-36 floors.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Where's the Union Bus Station going after it's replaced?


----------



## isaidso

It's being relocated to the east end of CIBC Square (south tower).









Courtesy of GO Transit


----------



## ushahid

*Concord Canada House | 233m | 69s | Concord Adex | IBI Group*










pic by RedMars
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cord-adex-ibi-group.6394/page-85#post-1455072


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliiance*










pic by Salsa at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-47#post-1454941


----------



## ushahid

Crumplescotch posted this on YSL thread.

Memo outlines hundreds of provincial changes to Toronto development plans

https://www.cp24.com/news/memo-outli...lans-1.4456046

"The city’s plan also identified 44 parks and open spaces that were protected from additional shadows cast by new buildings but the memo points out that developers will now only be required to “adequately limit net-new shadows."" // end of post

does this mean that developers will be allowed to build taller buildings?


----------



## gan4volta

*CLOVER ON YONGE*

595 Yonge St. | 55 Storeys | 513 units


----------



## ushahid

^picture credits ?


----------



## ushahid

*Taylor, The | 121m | 36s | Tricon House | Diamond Schmitt*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6s-tricon-house-diamond-schmitt.19237/page-12


----------



## ushahid




----------



## ushahid

*1075 Bay | 238m | 66s | Canderel | Hariri Pontarini*


----------



## ushahid

*James at Scrivener Square, The | 85m | 21s | Tricon House | COBE Architects*










settlement hearing is for july 15
https://www.canlii.org/en/on/onlpat/doc/2019/2019canlii7240/2019canlii7240.html


----------



## isaidso

Love both of those 2 (1075 Bay and Scrivener Square) so I suspect they'll edit out the attractiveness of the designs by the time shovels hit the ground. I'd like to be pleasantly surprised but that seems to be how things work.


----------



## ushahid

*411 Church | 122m | 38s | CentreCourt | IBI Group
*
pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...trecourt-ibi-group.23629/page-24#post-1455355









pics by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...trecourt-ibi-group.23629/page-24#post-1455355


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> Love both of those 2 (1075 Bay and Scrivener Square) so I suspect they'll edit out the attractiveness of the designs by the time shovels hit the ground. I'd like to be pleasantly surprised but that seems to be how things work.


its sad man, i hope they surprise us with good quality.


----------



## ushahid

*M1 & M2 at M City | 198m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects*









pic by Jasonzed at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ers-real-estate-core-architects.25772/page-20


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love 411 Church


----------



## citysquared

Go Toronto!


----------



## ushahid

ThatOneGuy said:


> Love 411 Church


i agree. centrecourt has really nice projects.


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-114#post-1454770


----------



## ushahid

^2 or 3 floors to T/O.


----------



## ushahid

*The HUB | 274m | 60s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*




























*^it will most probably get approved on June 25.*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-389


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 157m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*










pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-teeple-architects.20587/page-30#post-1453286


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox
*









pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-97#post-1455895


----------



## ushahid

*133 Queen East | 133m | 41s | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

^what a blasphemy.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by freindlyfuture at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...k-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-21#post-1456201


----------



## ushahid

*150 Pearl Street | 189m | 59s | Conservatory Group | Richmond Architects*











*
its approved*
http://www.omb.gov.on.ca/e-decisions/pl170831-Jan-31-2019.pdf


----------



## ushahid

Delete. link not working


----------



## Nouvellecosse

The "Well-off"ice tower actually looks really good in those renderings. I just wish it was 50m taller as currently it has a slightly stubby quality. But I love that cool enclosed exterior staircase feature. This could end up being my new favourite office building in town.


----------



## ushahid

*Commerce Court 3 | 302m | 64s | QuadReal | Hariri Pontarini*

Commerce court 3 has been recomended for approval. it will be approved on june 25 along with THE HUB.

https://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2019/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-135201.pdf


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 213m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










sales centre U/C at 33 yorkville

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-44#post-1458240


----------



## ushahid

Concord Canada House | 233m | 69s | Concord Adex | IBI Group










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...cord-adex-ibi-group.6394/page-85#post-1458289


----------



## ushahid

Nouvellecosse said:


> The "Well-off"ice tower actually looks really good in those renderings. I just wish it was 50m taller as currently it has a slightly stubby quality. But I love that cool enclosed exterior staircase feature. This could end up being my new favourite office building in town.


yeah i agree, at least it should have been 200m.


----------



## ushahid

*Cru Condos | 213m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*










*Recommended for approval:* https://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2019/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-134586.pdf


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square*


CIBC Square by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Massey Tower Condos | 207m | 60s | MOD Developments | Hariri Pontarini


Massey Tower by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Transit City Condos | 176m x 3 | 55s x 3 | CentreCourt | Diamond Schmitt*

Transit City Condos by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

Transit City Condos by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG










pic by Edward Skira at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-84#post-1458755


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens | 156m | 50s | Gupta | IBI Group*

pic by GL17 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...0s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-42#post-1458739


----------



## ushahid

*Waterfront Toronto Releases Sidewalk Labs' Proposal*

https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/0...-labs-proposal-controversial-quayside-project


----------



## ushahid

renders of the sidewalk labs project above.

pics source
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=210353&page=631


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love these wooden towers!


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-114#post-1458939


----------



## ushahid

ThatOneGuy said:


> Love these wooden towers!


they look impressive cause the project is in its initial stages. by the time its approved it will be different but i hope the approved version is as impressive.


----------



## ushahid

Tomorrow is going to be a big day. City is going to approve The HUB and Commerce Court 3.


----------



## isaidso

And the day after that isn't there's the Union Park announcement by Oxford Properties. This is the site of the hotel and casino proposal that surfaced a few years ago. There's a good chance it will be one of the largest Toronto proposals ever. Another super-tall perhaps.


----------



## ushahid

yeah. Oxford is not going to release any designs or renders tomorrow, they are only going to discuss their plan with city and the people.


----------



## ushahid

The Hub and commerce court 3 has been approved today. sorry dont have any link.


----------



## isaidso

In the 300m+ category we have none Built, 1 U/C and 5 Proposed. I wouldn't be surprised if by 2025 we had 4 Built, 4 U/C, and another 8 Proposed.


----------



## Mr Cladding

ushahid said:


> renders of the sidewalk labs project above.
> 
> pics source
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=210353&page=631


It's like as if they've tried to cram in every single example of 21st-century urbanism.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Agree although it will surely go through multiple rounds of tweaking. Initial renderings are rarely what we end up with.



ushahid said:


> yeah. Oxford is not going to release any designs or renders tomorrow, they are only going to discuss their plan with city and the people.


Hopefully some unethical employee will leak the renderings.


----------



## ushahid

^i hope.

11 yorkville(CRU condos) approved as well.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-390


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m | 52s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rchitectsalliance.16369/page-147#post-1459337


----------



## ushahid

*oxford properties revealed a $3.5 billion plan for 4 towers at the a 4 acre parcel of land designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects working with Toronto-based Adamson Associates Architects . this is the first phase of the project based on 11 acre land. plan includes 1.5 million and 1.8 million sq.ft 48 and 58 storey offices, 44 and 54 storey rental/condos and a public park over the rail corridor and according to the vice president of Oxford it should start construction by 2023.*


----------



## ushahid

for more details
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/06/plans-unveiled-oxfords-union-park-development-front


----------



## ushahid

this is huge.


----------



## ushahid

pic by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-properties-pelli-clarke-pelli.16439/page-114


----------



## ushahid

pics by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-properties-pelli-clarke-pelli.16439/page-114


----------



## isaidso

It reminds me a little bit of that early 1 Blood East rendering that thankfully got scrapped. I don't really like any of these but maybe it will grow on me.

*Early 1 Bloor East rendering*


----------



## ushahid

this is the early stage of renders they will update the design before approval.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by parthent at ut
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-85#post-1459771


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> this is the early stage of renders they will update the design before approval.


Yes, that's what I'm counting on. There's nothing wrong with the design but it's not exciting me like I thought it would. I was expecting to be wowed like I was with CIBC Square and The One.


----------



## Dmerdude

ushahid said:


> pics by ProjectEnd at UT
> https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-properties-pelli-clarke-pelli.16439/page-114



I wouldn't want to live in this area, but looks good!


----------



## ushahid

what is the reason? i dont mind a getaway condo in downtown where i can spend my weekends and enjoy my days off.


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox*










pic by GL.17 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-98#post-1459872


----------



## ushahid

*16 York | 155m | 32s | Cadillac Fairview | architectsAlliance*

pic by DavidCapizzano
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-50\


----------



## ushahid

databse error is happening again.


----------



## isaidso

Mephisto22 said:


> Im wondering, Are they some residential buildings with only like 5 to 10 stories, like in european cities, being built in Toronto or just skyscrapers ?


High-rise construction gets most of the attention but doesn't come close to satisfying annual demand for housing. Most of what gets built is mid-rise/row housing and outside of the downtown.


----------



## ushahid

Mephisto22 said:


> Im wondering, Are they some residential buildings with only like 5 to 10 stories, like in european cities, being built in Toronto or just skyscrapers ?


very few lowrises are U/C in Toronto Downtown core.

edit= isaido said it


----------



## ushahid

*One Delisle | 170m | 48s | Slate | Studio Gang*


----------



## Eno

FelixMadero said:


> Pinnacle one it's going very slow, are you sure they'll build the whole project?




I disagree. That was a massive pit and they're beginning to approach ground level.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *they have showed 3 sides in all the renders. two sides are same as the renders posted with the updates, in this render you can see the third side and we dont know about the fourth side.*


That actually doesn't look too bad compared to what I remembered from the last time I saw a rendering from the wide side.


----------



## ushahid

it will look like the podium of The Clover by Cresford.


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> *One Delisle | 170m | 48s | Slate | Studio Gang*


My fav project in the city... or anywhere in N.A. lol

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ushahid

i love it man. i wish studio gang designed union park near CN tower.


----------



## ushahid

*Aqualuna at Bayside | 65m | 16s | Tridel | 3XN*



















pic by Razz at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-aqualuna-at-bayside-65m-16s-tridel-3xn.27592/page-10


----------



## ushahid

*ZEN King West | 93m | 28s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...st-93m-28s-centrecourt-ibi-group.26739/page-6


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *Aqualuna at Bayside | 65m | 16s | Tridel | 3XN*


This and 'The One' are the nicest condos in Toronto imo. Gorgeous units.


----------



## ushahid

especially Aqualuna. its way different than any other building on the lakeshore.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-48s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-29


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> especially Aqualuna. its way different than any other building on the lakeshore.


The killer is the property taxes. Some of the units were around $45,000 annually or more. Then there were condo fees, parking, utilities, etc. :nuts:


----------



## ushahid

yeah man. condo fees and taxes are brutal, even in Ottawa .


----------



## ushahid

*Massey Tower Condos | 207m | 60s | MOD Developments | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by Razz at UT 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-developments-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-199









mechanical lights are up


----------



## ushahid

*The Well| 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m x2, 55m| 46,36, 39, 22, 16, 16, 14 floors| RioCan| Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-133


----------



## ushahid

the stats of this project are mind boggling.


----------



## ushahid

*Avenue 151 | 41m | 10s | Dash Developments | Teeple Architects*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...h-developments-teeple-architects.18454/page-6


----------



## ushahid

*199 Church | 122m | 37s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## You are to blame

Mephisto22 said:


> Im wondering, Are they some residential buildings with only like 5 to 10 stories, like in european cities, being built in Toronto or just skyscrapers ?


Toronto has tons of those being built as well. most of the city is not zoned for skyscrapers after all


----------



## isaidso

^^ We do an atrocious job covering all the construction happening under 100m. This is a skyscraper site, I suppose. There is an 'Toronto Infill Project Updates' thread in the Toronto section but there's practically nothing posted in it. :|



ushahid said:


> the stats of this project are mind boggling.


It's interesting seeing a project this size rise all at the same time. Usually it's one in multiple phases. Btw, just a tiny oversight but there should be two 62m buildings in your title line.


----------



## ushahid

You are to blame said:


> Toronto has tons of those being built as well. most of the city is not zoned for skyscrapers after all


in the Downtown core, less lowirses are UC as compared to the highrises and skyscrapers cause the land price is so high that a developer can only get maximum yield of profit by building a highrise or skyscraper.


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> Btw, just a tiny oversight but there should be two 62m buildings in your title line.


sorry i thought i wrote 62m x2. changed it now.


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-85s-cresford-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-98


----------



## ushahid

*51 Camden Street | 45m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe*

pic by StuGold at UT
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...rbon-hospitality-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*The G2 | 162m, 117m | 50s, 35s | Greenwin | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## isaidso

I never noticed that it was 2 towers fronting different streets.


----------



## isaidso

I'm more excited about Avenue 151 and 51 Camden than YSL. YSL is tall but the design does nothing for me. The first 9 floors (3 floors of heritage, first 6 floors of tower) is the only bit that looks good.


----------



## Dmerdude

ushahid said:


> what is the reason? i dont mind a getaway condo in downtown where i can spend my weekends and enjoy my days off.



Too close to the highway and airport (pollution and noise). Much better spots in downtown...


----------



## ushahid

its a decent building but i dont like the balconies on the broad side that go half way. i really like the podium/ base.


----------



## ushahid

Dmerdude said:


> Too close to the highway and airport (pollution and noise). Much better spots in downtown...


ohhhh. i thought u were saying that u dont want to live in Downtown. my brother and i live in a condo in Ottawa and highway 417 is very close to the building. i dont mind it, i actually like it. you get to see and observe so much.


----------



## Dmerdude

ushahid said:


> ohhhh. i thought u were saying that u dont want to live in Downtown. my brother and i live in a condo in Ottawa and highway 417 is very close to the building. i dont mind it, i actually like it. you get to see and observe so much.


Not very good pollution-wise tho, especially if he has kids

https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/documents/ohp-trap.pdf?la=en


----------



## ushahid

^never thought of it from that perspective. thanks for the info.


----------



## ushahid

*Union Centre | 267m | 52s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.21036/page-17#post-1460173


----------



## ushahid

*33 Sherbourne | 127m | 37s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone*

*Design Review Panel liked 33 sherbourne and voted in the favor of this project. they made few recommendations.*


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of 488 University Avenue, The | 207m | 55s | Amexon | Core Architects*


488 University by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


488 University by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish Village | 85m, 82 m, 79 m, 62 m, 49 m | 26s, 25s, 24s, 19s, 13s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*

*new renders of the Mirvish Village project. they are using diamond textured panels for the building. <3
*


----------



## elliot

Hey Ushadid:

Why don't you copy/paste an update dump at skyscraperpage.com?

Toronto invisible there lol.

Though created by a Canadian, this forum has little upfront about T.O. or other Canuck cities... just arguments between 2 or 3 Toronto posters in the Canuck forum.

You have the content, how about some front page news (city compilations at least).

Thx for consideration.. good work btw.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> alright folks i have decided to make another thread at skyscraperpage and it will be called "Toronto 150m/500ft +". any other name suggestions?


Call it this: GO HERE FOR MORE INFO: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371494&page=148


----------



## ushahid

or Go here for more info : https://urbantoronto.ca/


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I suppose since it's the original thread being both bigger and older it might be better to ask why we don't all use it instead of this one.


Because the people are nicer on SSC, it's 'WhipperSnapper' free, and SSC don't have mods that put up with creeps like that. Besides, I'm a mod on SSC so trying to get people to head to SSP isn't part of my job description. As I'm on the topic, placing what's tantamount to an ad isn't permitted either. :sleepy:


----------



## ushahid

more renders from the DRP presentation


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> Because the people are nicer on SSC, it's 'WhipperSnapper' free, and SSC don't have mods that put up with creeps like that. Besides, I'm a mod on SSC so trying to get people to head to SSP isn't part of my job description. As I'm on the topic, placing what's tantamount to an ad isn't permitted either. :sleepy:


Well I can certainly understand why you'd have trouble interacting with someone like WS given the obvious (to most third party observers) similarities between you and he. But of course you're certainly entitled to your preference, although if your claim regarding the relative "niceness" of people on the sites is meant to be an assertion of fact rather than simple opinion, I'd have to disagree.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> Well I can certainly understand why you'd have trouble interacting with someone like WS given the obvious (to most third party observers) similarities between you and he. But of course you're certainly entitled to your preference, although if your claim regarding the relative "niceness" of people on the sites is meant to be an assertion of fact rather than simple opinion, I'd have to disagree.


I haven't come across anything in the last 15 years that have left me this SPEECHLESS.


----------



## isaidso

*CIBC Square*

South Core by Ryan Tir, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

the new heights for Cumberland Square are 75floors, 61floors and 50floors (243m, 218m and 178m)


----------



## ushahid

*Cru Condos | 213m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*

credits: ChesterCopperpot at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cru-condos-213m-62s-metropia-sweeny-co.27953/page-13


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> the new heights for Cumberland Square are 75floors, 61floors and 50floors (243m, 218m and 178m)


Do you know what it was before?


----------



## ushahid

^228m, 226m, 180m


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini
*









pic by freindlyfuture at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-58s-westbank-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-22


----------



## ushahid

pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-391









Installing the traditional smaller crane at the The ONE. they will take down the mega crane.


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish+Gehry Toronto | 329m, 302m | 91s, 81s | Great Gulf | Gehry Partners*


----------



## ushahid

Great Gulf has started promoting these condos.


----------



## Eno

Nice, about time.


----------



## ushahid

yeah man it will be great to have Gehry designed supertalls in Toronto.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*










pic by Metroman at UT
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-258#post-1462192


----------



## ushahid

Toronto havent seen architecture like this in decades.


----------



## ushahid

next page>


----------



## ushahid




----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | 185m | 54s | Davpart | B+H*


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-115#post-1460181









by Ottawan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-115#post-1460181


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Toronto havent seen architecture like this in decades.


Agree. It was 1985 with Scotia Plaza the last time an exciting Toronto office tower went up. It's astonishing that it took 34 years to get another one.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Great Gulf has started promoting these condos.


After all this wait, can you imagine if they didn't sell. :sleepy:


----------



## ushahid

they are probably very close to getting approval from the city.


----------



## Black Cat

Would it not be a little challenging to market condos for a project which has not yet received planning approval? One assumes though the developer has a tacit green light from city planning after all these years of planning discussions, and can keep a list of interested purchasers.


----------



## ushahid

man i have no idea how these developers start promoting condos before approval.


----------



## ushahid

*first phase of pinnacle's One Yonge is at grade level.*

pic by wmedia at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-199#post-1462290


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> man i have no idea how these developers start promoting condos before approval.


I'm just speculating but they're likely privy to more information than we are. I suspect approval is imminent but dependent on a few 'alterations'. :dunno:


----------



## ushahid

*The Well| 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m x2, 55m| 46,36, 39, 22, 16, 16, 14 floors| RioCan| Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-135


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I sure hope the execution of the Well is as good as the concept. If so it'll be very cool even if it would have been better with more height.


----------



## ushahid

it will be executed well.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*


pic by G.L.17 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-258


----------



## ushahid

*100 Queens Quay at Sugar Wharf | 117m | 25s | Menkes | B+H*










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...sugar-wharf-117m-25s-menkes-b-h.18485/page-48


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-95


----------



## ushahid

*Lansing Square Redevelopment |127 m, 110 m, 89 m, 80 m, 85 m | 40s, 34, 27, 24, 19, 3| ELAD Canada | WZMH*


----------



## casuario

It is going to look fab if it is built! :cheers:


----------



## ushahid

not sure about that. Toronto loves to surprise.


----------



## ushahid

*357 King West | 148m | 42s | Great Gulf | Quadrangle*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-148m-42s-great-gulf-quadrangle.13181/page-22


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m, 238m | 50s, 48s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by jameskoole at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-265


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 307m, 263m, 218m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by jameskoole at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-199


----------



## ushahid

*31R Parliament Street | 166m | 49s | Cityscape | SHoP Architects, Quadrangle, Daoust Lestage*

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...1771364&isCofASearch=false&isTlabSearch=false


----------



## ushahid

*Dundas Square Gardens | 156m | 50s | Gupta | IBI Group*

pic by GL17 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ardens-156m-50s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-43


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-395


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox
*









pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-85s-cresford-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-99


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-29


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.18997/page-49


----------



## ushahid

*Canary Block Condos* | 42m | 12s | DundeeKilmer | KPMB

pics by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...condos-42m-12s-dundeekilmer-kpmb.26412/page-9


----------



## ushahid

that iridescent glass looks amazing.


----------



## Atmosphere

Indeed it does! Really wonder how this will look once finished.


----------



## isaidso

I think I need to go check that out. The rendering looked boring but this might turn out quite well.


----------



## ushahid

they need to use that glass in more buildings in Toronto.


----------



## ushahid

*Lakeside Residences | 157m, 127, 51m | 49s, 39s, 15s | Greenland | Hariri Pontarini*










*its starting construction soon
*https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/07/last-push-sales-greenland’s-lakeside-soon-start-construction


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*


1 Yorkville by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

Wellesley on the Park by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Centre for Civilizations, Cultures, and Cities | 55m | 9s | U of T | DS + R*





































DRP was very impressed
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/0...cofidio-renfros-uoft-project-strikes-gold-drp


----------



## ushahid

*The Well| 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m x2, 55m| 46,36, 39, 22, 16, 16, 14 floors| RioCan| Hariri Pontarini
*









pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-139


----------



## ushahid

^huge site


----------



## ushahid

*3C Waterfront | ?m | ?s | 3C Lakeshore | Foster + Partners*

*first phase
11 storeys, 46m, 200,000 SQFT*
https://waterfrontoronto.ca/nbe/wcm...ing+Presentation+-+3C+(DRAFT).pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## isaidso

I like them too but glad good projects are getting built all over metro. If everything decent went downtown we'd end up with a small area (17 km2) that's fabulous surrounded by 50km of neglected city in every direction (7,108 km2). We should be making the gulf between downtown and the rest smaller, not larger.


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox
*









pic by PMT at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-100#post-1468748


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by PMT at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.21210/page-21#post-1468742


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










had a height increase of 2.8m.


----------



## ushahid

and here is a picture update of 33 yorkville by Brenito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-44#post-1460335


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by thaivic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-foster-partners.18167/page-397#post-1469059


----------



## ushahid

*King Portland Centre and Kingly Condos | 58m | 15s | Allied | Hariri Pontarini*

picture credits
https://www.bungol.ca/


----------



## ushahid

Allied and HPA is the best combination in the history of Toronto construction boom.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RyanD at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-48s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-32


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 165m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...mberton-raw-design.20949/page-24#post-1468502


----------



## ushahid

*Art Shoppe Condos | 99m | 28s | Freed | architectsAlliance*

pic by AlbertC 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...9m-28s-freed-architectsalliance.17504/page-38

















pic by Benito


----------



## ushahid

turned out better than my expectations.


----------



## ushahid

ANX | 46m | 13s | Freed | Teeple Architects


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230m | 70s | Menkes | architectsAlliance
*









pic by RyanD
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-70s-menkes-architectsalliance.26744/page-38


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by RyanD
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-50#post-1469106


----------



## ushahid

doesnt look like the render so far.


----------



## ushahid

*Eau du Soleil Condos | 228m, 180m | 66s, 50s | Empire | Richmond Architects*

pic by Rascacielo 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-66s-empire-richmond-architects.10346/page-89


----------



## ushahid

Empire's best project by a big margin.


----------



## ushahid

*King Blue by Greenland | 156m x2 | 48s x2 | Greenland | IBI Group*

pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...and-156m-48s-greenland-ibi-group.6852/page-72


----------



## isaidso

Thank you ushahid for your continued commitment to this thread. It's much appreciated. :cheers1:


----------



## ushahid

thanks for the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> thanks for the kind words and encouragement.


Not sure where the kind words are in the thread, but ditto.

As u know I really appreciate ur efforts here (and reviving T.O. compilations elsewhere) ;-).

Cheers.


----------



## ushahid

"thank you" is a kind word


----------



## ushahid

today i have my last exam and then i will be updating more frequently for a bit.


----------



## isaidso

Good luck. 

Of all the projects under way, The Social is one I'm eager to see rise because of its location. It's going to have a huge impact and later become part of a Dundas canyon.


----------



## ushahid

picture by skycandy at UT








beautiful shot!


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by Downtown Toronto
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-271#post-1469709


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-foster-partners.18167/page-397#post-1469699


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-50#post-1469701


----------



## ushahid

*65 King Street East | 83m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-18s-carttera-wzmh.26325/page-12#post-1469706


----------



## ushahid

*88 North (88 Queen East) | 91m | 27s | St Thomas Dev | IBI Group*

pic by Russ P at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...91m-27s-st-thomas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*Massey Tower Condos | 207m | 60s | MOD Developments | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by ADRM at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-developments-hariri-pontarini.16188/page-201


----------



## ushahid

*Rosedale on Bloor, The | 179m | 52s | Gupta | P + S / IBI*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...loor-the-179m-52s-gupta-p-s-ibi.13013/page-12


----------



## ushahid

this one is super slow.


----------



## ushahid

*Chelsea Green (was 33 Gerrard) | 276m, 164m, 110m | 84s, 48s, 31s | Great Eagle | architectsAlliance*


----------



## ushahid

it was given the final approval, a month ago.


----------



## ushahid

*Islington Terrace | 145m, 135m, 115m | 45s, 44s, 35s | Tridel | Kirkor Architects*


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | 100m+ | 22s | U of T | Weiss/Manfredi*


----------



## ushahid

*300 Bloor West | 96m | 28s | Collecdev | KPMB*


----------



## ushahid

delete.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-272


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 307m, 264m, 217m, 150m, 100m | 95s, 80s, 65s, 35s, 22s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini
*









pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-199#post-1470426


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-397


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-30


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox*










pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...85s-cresford-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-100


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of 488 University Avenue, The | 207m | 55s | Amexon | Core Architects
*

pic by Rascacielo at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-87


----------



## ushahid

*203 Jarvis Street | 108m **| 32s | Manga | IBI Group
*


----------



## ushahid

was approved a month ago and now they are starting shoring.


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230m, 218m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.26744/page-38#post-1470989


----------



## ushahid

The sugar wharf project and the Pinnacle one will completely change the Lakeshore.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The residents will have the sweet smell of the sugar refinery when they go on their balconies.


----------



## ushahid

i dont mind that smell, but smelling sugar all the time, i dont know how i feel about it.


----------



## ushahid

*Daniels Waterfront - City of the Arts | 156m, 126m | 45s, 35s | Daniels | RAW Design*

pic by Steveve
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rts-156m-45s-daniels-raw-design.19732/page-96


----------



## ainvan

*Towers of trouble: Toronto's condo market has no rule book*


----------



## ushahid

*Residences of 488 University Avenue, The | 207m | 55s | Amexon | Core Architects*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-87
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...207m-55s-amexon-core-architects.18815/page-87


----------



## ushahid

*88 North (88 Queen East) | 91m | 27s | St Thomas Dev | IBI Group*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...91m-27s-st-thomas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*Via Bloor | 138m, 116m | 46s, 38s | Tridel | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-46s-tridel-architectsalliance.26617/page-12


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*

westbank signage on the tower.


----------



## ushahid

that is an interesting looking signage. will be the first pink sign in the skyline.


----------



## elliot

thx for the great updates ushahid.. appreciated.


----------



## ushahid

elliot said:


> thx for the great updates ushahid.. appreciated.


you r welcome!


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-117#post-1471735


----------



## ushahid

should be T/O by the end of this month.


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m, 88m | 52s, 25s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rchitectsalliance.16369/page-150#post-1471734


----------



## ushahid

^that is the 88m building.


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.19088/page-36#post-1471733


----------



## ushahid

*Garrison Point | 119m, 100m | 35s, 29 | Cityzen | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by khorhdris at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...9m-35s-cityzen-hariri-pontarini.12449/page-29


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 63m x2, 56m | 36s, 46s, 39s, 22s, 16s x2, 14s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini
*









pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-141


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

pic by TheKingEast at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...es-core-architects.18653/page-30#post-1471926


----------



## ushahid

its turning out nice.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by SkyCloudJC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-58s-westbank-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-23


----------



## ushahid

*199 Church | 122m | 37s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*

new renders.



























previous design


----------



## ushahid

*Hospital For Sick Children: Patient Support Centre | 99m | 22s | Sick Kids | B+H*










pic by RedMars 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ort-centre-99m-22s-sick-kids-b-h.27201/page-6


----------



## Elkhanan1

Nice refinement of 199 Church.


----------



## ushahid

*TORONTO | Union Park | 200m+ | 58s, 54s, 48s, 44s | Pelli Clarke Pelli architects | Oxford properties*

Oxford has finally submitted a development application(for OPA and Rezoning)
http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...628243&isCofASearch=false&isTlabSearch=false#


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## citysquared

Yey! Is that above the first Cesar Pelli designed buildings in Toronto? Don't recall any other projects by the great architect.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's a great design for that location. The top references the roof of the Rogers Center.


----------



## ushahid

its Pelli architect's first project in Toronto. i dont know how i feel about the design. although the 2 taller towers look nice from north and south side, they look weird from the east and west side.


----------



## isaidso

I'm undecided too. I can't put my finger on what bothers me about it. Maybe it looks too dainty for Toronto.


----------



## ushahid

i have no idea. but they are only saving two floors.


----------



## Elkhanan1

They're *not* only saving 2 floors. 4 or 5 more floors have been saved and taken in pieces offsite. They'll be re-installed as construction progresses.


----------



## ushahid

thanks man. i had no idea about that.


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


August 15:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1181 Queen Street West* | West Queen West

Official website: http://www.skale.ca/communities/1181/register

Project facts


Address: 1181 Queen Street W


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Skale


Architect: Quadrangle


Residential: 117 units


Retail: 725 sqm (7,804 s.f.)


Height: 55m (180ft)


Floors: 15


August 15:











(@Albert C)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fleur* | Garden District

Official website: http://www.fleur-condos.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Shuter Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Menkes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 328 units


Retail: 576 sqm (6,200 s.f.)


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 29


August 7:











(@insertnamehere)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 165m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










pic by brianyzz
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-165m-52s-pemberton-raw-design.20949/page-24


----------



## ushahid

*Art Shoppe Condos | 99m | 28s | Freed | architectsAlliance*

pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...9m-28s-freed-architectsalliance.17504/page-39


----------



## ushahid

*PRIME Condos | 148m | 45s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*

*OMB has rejected this project, they think its very tall for the area.*


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli
*
pic by Bayer at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-98


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *PRIME Condos | 148m | 45s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*
> 
> *OMB has rejected this project, they think its very tall for the area.*


The OMB think everything is too tall. There are 150m condo towers on this very street a few blocks to the south: Dundas Square Gardens (156m), The Grid (157m), and Pace (146m). I live 2 blocks from the proposed site; it's not anywhere close to being too tall. A 300m building might be too tall but this certainly isn't. :nuts:


----------



## ushahid

i know man thats BS. this was a beautiful design and height was perfect.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 63m x2, 56m | 36s, 46s, 39s, 22s, 16s x2, 14s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by redmars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-142


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by thaivic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-foster-partners.18167/page-402#post-1474213


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.19088/page-37#post-1474355


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by parthent at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-87#post-1474325


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*










pic by wmedia at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-278#post-1474319


----------



## ushahid

2019 Toronto Aerial 06 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Big city vibes.


----------



## liburni

CIBC square is going to look stunning! Especially when the north tower is also complete. It is going to somewhat narrow the gap between south core and financial district that is created by the rail line.


----------



## geoking66

*Clover on Yonge* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://thecloveronyonge.com

Project facts


Address: 599 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 528 units


Retail: 34,897 s.f. (3,242 sqm)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 44


September 8:











(@G.L.17)


Rendering:


----------



## Excelsius

You are to blame said:


> What do you mean by that?
> Because we have a lot of highrises under construction?


Yeah, I guess it has to do with that. Coupled on with the fact that Toronto is Canada's most populous city and that it has the most cranes in North America.
https://www.livabl.com/2019/03/torontos-condo-more-cranes-than-new-york-la-and-chicago.html


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: https://onebloorwest.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Retail: 16,393 s.f. (1,523 sqm)


Height: 309m (1,014ft)


Floors: 85


September 10:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2221 Yonge Street* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: https://2221yonge.com

Project facts


Address: 2221 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tower Hill


Architect: Pei


Residential: 623 units


Office: 35,672 s.f. (3,314 sqm)


Retail: 21,463 s.f. (1,994 sqm)


Height: 193m (633ft)


Floors: 58


September 11:











(@AlbertC)


----------



## You are to blame

Excelsius said:


> Yeah, I guess it has to do with that. Coupled on with the fact that Toronto is Canada's most populous city and that it has the most cranes in North America.
> https://www.livabl.com/2019/03/torontos-condo-more-cranes-than-new-york-la-and-chicago.html



I don't think New York has to worry about us

100m+ Built & Under Construction
New York: 893
Toronto: 361

150m+ Built & Under Construction
New York: 318
Toronto: 103


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


September 5:











(@willwu)


----------



## ushahid

*Site Plan Control application submitted for phase 2 of Sugar Wharf

Tower B: 90 storeys, 299 metres
Tower C: 87 storeys, 290 metres
Tower D: 79 storeys, 260 metres*

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=3947192


----------



## ushahid

design is shit! atleast build one condo tower without the damn balconies and more curtainwall.


----------



## isaidso

You are to blame said:


> I don't think New York has to worry about us
> 
> 100m+ Built & Under Construction
> New York: 893
> Toronto: 361
> 
> 150m+ Built & Under Construction
> New York: 318
> Toronto: 103


Not for a while anyway. 

When I joined SSC New York had 6 times as many 100m+ buildings as Toronto (Mississauga included) but today the ratio is below 3:1. The gap in absolute terms is now starting to shrinking as well. People used to think it ludicrous that Toronto could catch Chicago in the high-rise department but it is. Toronto will actually move ahead by this metric some time next year. Today the thought of Toronto catching New York is seen the same way. Surely that could never happen? Toronto's population/clout continues to grow rapidly while in New York both are flat lining. Toronto may not catch New York by number of high-rises but it's not implausible either. 

100m+ is just one metric of course. Using 150m+ or 300m+ will give you different results but going forward the trend line will surely mirror what we're seeing using the 100m+ metric.


_100m+ buildings completed beginning of 2007_
New York: 626
Toronto: 108 (518 fewer)

_100m+ buildings currently completed_
New York: 811
Toronto: 295 (516 fewer)

_100m+ buildings (Built + Under Construction)_
New York: 894
Toronto: 402 (492 fewer)

_100m+ buildings (Built + Under Construction + Proposed)_
New York: 905 (looks off to me)
Toronto: 643 (262 fewer)


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> design is shit! atleast build one condo tower without the damn balconies and more curtainwall.


Agree, it's very disappointing. It's amazing to me that we can have so many great designs on the south side of Queen's Quay East yet on the north side the only one that looks good is Moshe Safdie's 'Monde condos'. Hopefully these are just place holders till a proper design is presented. This just isn't good enough.... not even close.


----------



## Elkhanan1

isaidso said:


> Not for a while anyway.
> 
> When I joined SSC New York had 6 times as many 100m+ buildings as Toronto (Mississauga included) but today the ratio is below 3:1. The gap in absolute terms is now starting to shrinking as well. People used to think it ludicrous that Toronto could catch Chicago in the high-rise department but it is. Toronto will actually move ahead by this metric some time next year. Today the thought of Toronto catching New York is seen the same way. Surely that could never happen? Toronto's population/clout continues to grow rapidly while in New York both are flat lining. Toronto may not catch New York by number of high-rises but it's not implausible either.
> 
> 100m+ is just one metric of course. Using 150m+ or 300m+ will give you different results but going forward the trend line will surely mirror what we're seeing using the 100m+ metric.
> 
> 
> _100m+ buildings completed beginning of 2007_
> New York: 626
> Toronto: 108 (518 fewer)
> 
> _100m+ buildings currently completed_
> New York: 811
> Toronto: 295 (516 fewer)
> 
> _100m+ buildings (Built + Under Construction)_
> New York: 894
> Toronto: 402 (492 fewer)
> 
> _100m+ buildings (Built + Under Construction + Proposed)_
> New York: 905 (looks off to me)
> Toronto: 643 (262 fewer)


Can you please explain why these types of p*ssing contests matter one iota? For the life of me, I don't get it.


----------



## geoking66

*2444 Yonge Street* | Yonge & Eglinton

Project facts


Address: 2444 Yonge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Main & Main


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 687 units


Retail: 64,906 s.f. (6,030 sqm)


Height: 102m, 91m (335ft, 299ft)


Floors: 27, 23


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*Cadillac Fairview purchasing EastHarbour from First Gulf.*
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/09/cadillac-fairview-purchases-east-harbour-development-first-gulf


----------



## ushahid

its a big freakin project.


----------



## geoking66

*Yonge & Rich* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.yongeandrich.com

Project facts


Address: 25 Richmond Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 682 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 46


September 12:











(@RyanD)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

Elkhanan1 said:


> Can you please explain why these types of p*ssing contests matter one iota? For the life of me, I don't get it.


Can you please explain to me why you think it's a p*ssing contest? I couldn't give a flying toss if Melbourne or Beijing one day passed Toronto or Tokyo by 100m+ buildings but I do find it interesting from a statistical pov. Some people have scientific/mathematical minds and like statistical analysis and data. They find it interesting and it's how they process large parts of the world they live in. I'm continually astonished that this has never occurred to people like yourself.

Hopefully in the future you won't conclude such insulting things about people who are different than you.


----------



## isaidso

geoking66 said:


> *2444 Yonge Street* | Yonge & Eglinton
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 2444 Yonge Street
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> Developer: Main & Main
> 
> 
> Architect: Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> Residential: 687 units
> 
> 
> Retail: 64,906 s.f. (6,030 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 102m, 91m (335ft, 299ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 27, 23
> 
> 
> Rendering:


I assumed that tall buildings would cluster around Eglinton/Yonge only but it seems to be pushing north along Yonge quite a bit. If this moves forward it will change the complexion of this retail strip entirely. I like how the back end appears to be standing on one stilt with a driveway underneath. I suspect this feature will get nixed so they can make more money. Time will tell.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> its a big freakin project.


It's like a whole new mini-downtown, isn't it? They're even planning a large transit hub there. I'm curious as to whether some traffic directed to Union Station will end up directed here instead. Toronto is a little too big to have just one big rail station. We'll likely end up with 4-5; maybe this will be one of them.


----------



## Elkhanan1

isaidso said:


> Can you please explain to me why you think it's a p*ssing contest? I couldn't give a flying toss if Melbourne or Beijing one day passed Toronto or Tokyo by 100m+ buildings but I do find it interesting from a statistical pov. Some people have scientific/mathematical minds and like statistical analysis and data. They find it interesting and it's how they process large parts of the world they live in. I'm continually astonished that this has never occurred to people like yourself.
> 
> Hopefully in the future you won't conclude such insulting things about people who are different than you.


The implication is that, as Toronto collects more buildings at certain heights, ex., 100m, 150m, 300m, 400m, etc., it gets "better" because it gets closer to NYC or Chicago or wherever. The measure of a city's worthiness by the number of highrises it has at various height intervals is totally reductive and completely infantile.

Also, the measure of an individual project's worthiness by its height is totally reductive and completely infantile.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

ushahid said:


> Site Plan Control application submitted for phase 2 of Sugar Wharf


I like how they are keeping the old LCBO warehouse. It's not an epic awesome building, but it still has some historical and architectural qualities worth remembering. It's a nice piece of early industrial modernism and one of Toronto's oldest Modernist buildings. It's heritage protected, either way.



ushahid said:


> design is shit! atleast build one condo tower without the damn balconies and more curtainwall.


I believe balconies for each flat are mandated by code


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan/Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,818 units


Office: 1,099,221 s.f. (102,121 sqm)


Retail: 501,501 s.f. (46,591 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 62m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ft, 205ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22, 16, 16


October 4:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*33 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: https://33yorkville.com

Project facts


Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 1,079 units


Retail: 73,782 s.f. (6,863 sqm)


Height: 216m, 143m (709ft, 469ft)


Floors: 68, 44


October 4:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 243m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines, Ivanhoe | WilkinsonEyre*

pics by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-294


















Bridge at CIBC


----------



## geoking66

*Stanley* | Church & Wellesley

Official website: http://www.tributecommunities.com/stanley

Project facts


Address: 70 Carlton Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Tribute


Architect: Core


Residential: 537 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 41


October 1:











(@japrologue)


----------



## geoking66

*1 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: http://bazis.ca/1-yorkville

Project facts


Address: 1 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Bazis


Architect: Rosario Varacalli


Residential: 577 units


Height: 183m (600ft)


Floors: 58


October 4:











(@willwu)


----------



## geoking66

*Prestige* | Harbourfront

Official website: http://oneyongecondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 1 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 497 units


Retail: 12,357 s.f. (1,148 sqm)


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 65


September 17:











(@skycandy)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*M2M (Phase 1)* | Newtonbrook

Official website: https://m2mcondoyonge.ca

Project facts


Address: 5195 Yonge Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Aoyuan


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 808 units


Retail: 35,521 s.f. (3,300 sqm)


Height: 116m, 111m (381ft, 364ft)


Floors: 36, 34


October 7:











(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Peter & Adelaide* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://peterandadelaidecondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 350 Adelaide Street W


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Graywood


Architect: BBB


Residential: 695 units


Retail: 45,295 s.f. (4,208 sqm)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 47


October 7:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Art Shoppe* | Yonge & Egilnton

Official website: https://www.artshoppecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 2131 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Freed


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 623 units


Height: 99m (325ft)


Floors: 28


October 1:











(@Lachlan Holmes)


----------



## geoking66

*Artists' Alley* | Grange Park

Official website: https://artistalleycondos.com

Project facts


Address: 234 Simcoe Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 899 units


Office: 63,055 s.f. (5,858 sqm)


Retail: 14,725 s.f. (1,368 sqm)


Height: 122m, 112m, 59m (400ft, 367ft, 194ft)


Floors: 39, 35, 17


October 8:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*299 Campbell Avenue* | Junction Triangle

Official website: http://www.tasdesignbuild.com/299campbell

Project facts


Address: 299 Campbell Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: TAS


Architect: Teeple


Residential: 235 units


Library: 10,043 s.f. (933 sqm)


Height: 47m (154ft)


Floors: 14


October 9:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


October 9:











(@friendlyfuture)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*401-415 King West Condos | 145m | 44s | Terracap Management, GreatGulf*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by thaivic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-411


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


October 9:











(@Benito)


----------



## isaidso

If 401-415 King West ends up looking nice like that I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## geoking66

*Whitehaus* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: http://whitehaus.ca

Project facts


Address: 2360 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lifetime


Architect: Diamond Schmitt


Residential: 404 units


Retail: 63,324 s.f. (5,883 sqm)


Height: 107m (351ft)


Floors: 31


October 12:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...85s-cresford-kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-104


----------



## geoking66

*Theory* | Grange Park

Official website: http://www.theorycondos.com

Project facts


Address: 203 College Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Parallax


Architect: IBI


Residential: 243 units


Height: 102m (335ft)


Floors: 30


October 12:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yonge & Rich* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.yongeandrich.com

Project facts


Address: 25 Richmond Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 682 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 46


October 12:











(@D7689)


----------



## geoking66

*Tea House* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://teahousecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 608 units


Retail: 13,519 s.f. (1,256 sqm)


Height: 171m, 88m (561ft, 288ft)


Floors: 52, 25


October 11:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)


Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


October 11:











(@sikandar)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan/Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,818 units


Office: 1,099,221 s.f. (102,121 sqm)


Retail: 501,501 s.f. (46,591 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 62m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ft, 205ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22, 16, 16


October 8:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## liburni

geoking66 said:


> *CIBC Square* | South Core
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 81, 141 Bay Street
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge
> 
> 
> Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
> 
> 
> Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)
> 
> 
> Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 54, 49
> 
> 
> October 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@sikandar)
> 
> 
> Rendering:



Seems like this tower has reached full height?


----------



## ushahid

yes, the core has reached the final height but the mechanical floors will be a bit higher and the crown.


----------



## geoking66

*19 Duncan Street* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.19duncancondos.com

Project facts


Address: 19 Duncan Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 462 units


Office: 140,534 s.f. (13,056 sqm)


Retail: 19,633 s.f. (1,824 sqm)


Height: 187m (614ft)


Floors: 58


October 14:











(@Ottawan)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eau du Soleil* | Humber Bay Shores

Official website: http://eaudusoleil.empirecommunities.com

Project facts


Address: 2183 Lake Shore Boulevard W


Status: Complete


Developer: Empire


Architect: Richmond/Zeidler


Residential: 1,285 units


Height: 228m, 179m (748ft, 586ft)


Floors: 66, 49


October 10:











(@Jasonzed)


----------



## elliot

Hey thx for stepping in with updates geoking66... appreciated.


----------



## Atmosphere

That park looks stunning! Would love to live there and be able to visit it every day.


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> *The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


*these are the mockup cladding samples by Mizrahi.*
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/10/exclusive-preview-one’s-exterior-finishes

















*
this one is for the mechanical portions in the tower.*


----------



## geoking66

*357 King Street West* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.19duncancondos.com

Project facts


Address: 357 King Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: Quandrangle


Residential: 326 units


Retail: 12,357 s.f. (1,148 sqm)


Height: 148m (614ft)


Floors: 42


October 14:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*217 Adelaide West | 107m | 25s | Humbold Properties | Kirkor Architects*


----------



## ushahid

A sweet little project. i hope it gets built.


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 307m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

new materials and renders for the next phases.

pics from http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=3307989























































*Renders*


----------



## geoking66

*300 The East Mall* | Eatonville

Project facts


Address: 300 The East Mall


Status: Proposed


Developer: KingSett


Architect: Quandrangle


Residential: 1,023 units


Office: 30,150 s.f. (2,801 sqm)


Retail: 12,691 s.f. (1,179 sqm)


Height: 130m, 109m, 79m, 45m (427ft, 358ft, 259ft, 148ft)


Floors: 40, 33, 23, 12


Renderings:


----------



## ushahid

*88 Queen | 163m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*


----------



## ushahid

Beautiful!


----------



## Elkhanan1

217 Adelaide West isn't happening. It doesn't meet city guidelines. It's nothing more than a vision.


----------



## ushahid

i know, i just posted the new renders by Kirkor.


----------



## geoking66

*Yonge & Rich* | Financial District

Official website: http://www.yongeandrich.com

Project facts


Address: 25 Richmond Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 682 units


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 46


October 15:











(@G.L.17)


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan/Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,818 units


Office: 1,099,221 s.f. (102,121 sqm)


Retail: 501,501 s.f. (46,591 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 62m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ft, 205ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22, 16, 16


October 8:





























(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The One* | Yorkville

Official website: https://onebloorwest.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Bloor Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mizrahi


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 416 units


Retail: 16,393 s.f. (1,523 sqm)


Height: 309m (1,014ft)


Floors: 85


October 18:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2221 Yonge Street* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: https://2221yonge.com

Project facts


Address: 2221 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tower Hill


Architect: Pei


Residential: 623 units


Office: 35,672 s.f. (3,314 sqm)


Retail: 21,463 s.f. (1,994 sqm)


Height: 193m (633ft)


Floors: 58


October 20:











(@AlbertC)


----------



## geoking66

*Fleur* | Garden District

Official website: http://www.fleur-condos.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Shuter Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Menkes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 328 units


Retail: 576 sqm (6,200 s.f.)


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 29


October 21:











(@insertnamehere)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


October 16:











(@PatM)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*New proposal for Humber Bay at the Kraft Bakery redevelopment. A total of 15 buildings.*

*71 storeys, 3x61 storeys, 60 storeys, 2x51 storeys, 49storeys, 2x41 storeys and some midrises.
*


----------



## ushahid

some more renders.


----------



## Mephisto22

wait this isn't just a project it's like a new city inside the city wow !!
Does it have any chance to be done or is it just a vision for the future ?


----------



## ushahid

they submitted the documents to the city so they are serious.

the circle one is the part of the development. the rest is already there.


----------



## geoking66

*Clover on Yonge* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: https://thecloveronyonge.com

Project facts


Address: 599 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 528 units


Retail: 34,897 s.f. (3,242 sqm)


Height: 148m, 61m (486ft, 200ft)


Floors: 44, 18


October 22:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> they submitted the documents to the city so they are serious.


Almost looks urban! Here are some more.


*Former Christie's factory site, 28 acres*




















































































Source: https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/10/first-capital-submits-urban-vision-28-acre-christies-plant-site


----------



## isaidso

Cladding mock up for The One currently under construction at Bloor and Yonge. It will be brushed aluminum and glazing described as having bronze champagne coloured hues. The brushed aluminum panels will cover the tower’s hybrid structural exoskeleton’s exterior components, while curtainwall glazing will make up the primary building envelope.
















































source: https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/10/exclusive-preview-one’s-exterior-finishes


----------



## geoking66

*160 Front Street West* | Financial District

Project facts


Address: 160 Front Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cadillac Fairview


Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Office: 1,188,659 s.f. (110,430 sqm)


Retail: 13,444 s.f. (1,249 sqm)


Height: 240m (787ft)


Floors: 46


October 24:











(@parthent)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Artists' Alley* | Grange Park

Official website: https://artistalleycondos.com

Project facts


Address: 234 Simcoe Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 899 units


Office: 63,055 s.f. (5,858 sqm)


Retail: 14,725 s.f. (1,368 sqm)


Height: 122m, 112m, 59m (400ft, 367ft, 194ft)


Floors: 39, 35, 17


October 18:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*70 storey tower, 226m proposed atop of the Bell Trinity square office complex adjacent to the Eaton centre. designed by IBI, it will contain 590 condos.*

https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/10/70-storey-condo-tower-proposed-rise-bell-trinity-square


----------



## isaidso

Looks decent but I've long wished for a 450m building on this site; so twice as tall as this one.


----------



## ushahid

lol! u are asking for a 450m, im not even sure if the city will approve this at current height and even it gets a green light, Northam Realty will build this? Northam is like Kingsett, they propose big projects and then flip them to other developers.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> lol! u are asking for a 450m, im not even sure if the city will approve this at current height .....


My aspirations for Toronto are independent of current rules, regulations, and culture. One day we'll have a counter balance to the CN Tower; maybe 5-6 of them scattered about the central core. 450m certainly isn't in the cards for at least a generation or two. Hopefully by then the city will have grown, matured, and the mindset of Torontonians more comfortable with buildings in the 400-600m range. 

I agree 100% that Toronto isn't ready for something 450m. I'm a patient fella though. I can wait another 30 years.


----------



## ushahid

i like your optimism :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

It's in my DNA to be confident, aspirational, and optimistic about the future regardless of any negativity/naysayers. Over the last 18 years the city has come through in spades so I have no reason to think it won't continue to do so. Toronto's come a long way in a very short amount of time but it's in no way done yet.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

That crazy Niagara tower is actually starting to grow on me. They should have made this the signature tower for City Place instead of that stupid boring maple leaf thing.


----------



## geoking66

*Fleur* | Garden District

Official website: http://www.fleur-condos.com

Project facts


Address: 60 Shuter Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Menkes


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 328 units


Retail: 576 sqm (6,200 s.f.)


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 29


November 13:











(@Rascacielo)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Time and Space* | St Lawrence

Official website: http://timespacecondosdeal.ca

Project facts


Address: 177 Front Street E


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pemberton


Architect: Wallman


Residential: 1,586 units


Retail: 21,485 s.f. (1,996 sqm)


Height: 102m, 66m (335ft, 216ft)


Floors: 29, 19


November 14:











(@evandyk)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-89


----------



## ushahid

*680 SHEPPARD AVE E| 24s| Tribute Communities| Kirkor Architects*


----------



## ushahid

483 Bay | 227m | 70s | Northam | IBI Group


----------



## ushahid

*Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group
*









pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-jarvis-108m-32s-manga-ibi-group.6220/page-11


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...68s-cresford-architectsalliance.17868/page-46


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 243m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte
*










pic by ferusian at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.24366/page-14


----------



## ushahid

what a beauty!


----------



## Balkanada

Would be even more beautiful if it weren't for the overpass right there. Seriously, what an eyesore


----------



## ushahid

i agree! but there nothing we can do about it.


----------



## endrity

It really is booming, isn't it?


----------



## ushahid

yes Toronto is booming.


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...44s-cresford-architectsalliance.19088/page-41


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m | 52s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*










pic by DarkSideDenizen
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...2s-lanterra-architectsalliance.16369/page-154


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-121


----------



## ushahid

*400 King West | 157m | 47s | Plaza | Quadrangle*


----------



## ushahid

previous design


----------



## ushahid

*RioCan Hall | 145m, 137m | 42s, 39s| RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*










taller tower had a 2 storeys increase and is now at 145m from 143m and they have added few set backs for minimum shadows.
http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=4559333


----------



## ushahid

*3300 Highway 7(Vaughan) | 183m, 177m, 78m | 58s, 55s, 15s | Ripple | Quadrangle*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-foster-partners.18167/page-423#post-1505701


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 243m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by Johnny Au
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-311


----------



## isaidso

Great things seem to be happening in Vaughan.


----------



## ushahid

in past year or two they've had some really nice projects, better than waterfront Toronto and the entertainment district.


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 165m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










pic by brianyyz at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...mberton-raw-design.20949/page-25#post-1505864


----------



## ushahid

crane is coming soon.


----------



## ushahid

Monde | 150m | 44s | Great Gulf | Moshe Safdie


Monde by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 216m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by deaner at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-203#post-1505876


----------



## isaidso

My favourite bit is actually the fountain which is almost certainly not in the plans at all.


----------



## ushahid

*99 Blue Jays Way | 155m | ?s | CentreCourt | IBI Group.
*


----------



## ushahid

*The HUB | 305m | 60s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*


----------



## ushahid

*379-391 Adelaide West & 96 Spadina | 77m | 16s | Allied | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *The HUB | 305m | 60s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*


It started? Or still planning stages?


----------



## ushahid

*6 Dawes | 162m, 152m, 134m, 27m | 49s, 46s, 40s, 6s | Carlyle Communities | Quadrangle*


----------



## ushahid

Nouvellecosse said:


> It started? Or still planning stages?


approved.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by lego.technic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-90


----------



## ushahid

1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli

pic by Steveve at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rosario-varacalli.19292/page-105#post-1506983


----------



## ushahid

*888 Dupont | 55m | 13s | TAS | SA*


----------



## ushahid

nice little project.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yes, very Melbournian vibe to it!


----------



## ushahid

*445 Adelaide West | 40m | 11s | Niche | architectsAlliance*


----------



## ushahid

*Ace Hotel Toronto | 45m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe*

pic by RedMars
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rbon-hospitality-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-22


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 58m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6s-westbank-bjarke-ingels-group.16800/page-47


----------



## isaidso

I'm trying to get excited about 160 Front Street West but just can't get there. It's a big step down from the previous purpose built TD office tower. As companies get bigger/wealthier shouldn't their corporate offices get steadily nicer or at least equally nice? This is a couple notches below TD Centre built 50 years ago.


----------



## ushahid

they havent even erected the crane 4 it. have patience, u will like it.


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

pic by AlbertC 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-34


----------



## ushahid

tallest tower of the project (307m) is going on sale soon. will be called SKY tower.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> tallest tower of the project (307m) is going on sale soon. will be called SKY tower.


My god that thing is hideous. Seeing that rendering really genuinely bothers me. Part of it is that there's too much blue glass in an area that already has plenty, but another part is that the tower seems to have no relation to the podium. The two elements do not combine to make a single building. It also frustrates the eye that the colour and materials between it and the other buildings appear to be trying to show a relationship, but other aspects of the design bear no real relation at all. The tallest tower I would describe as a somewhat derivative version of neo-futurism, while the (much nicer) second tallest appears to just be late post-moderism, although it contains elements of both modernism and post-modernism.


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...68s-cresford-architectsalliance.17868/page-46


----------



## Nouvellecosse

So... for the image above, is that a perspective looking toward 33 Yorkville from across the four seasons court yard? It seems as though it must be because there's no enough room on the site for the tower to be set back that far from the street. But then, why do they depict the court yard without the fountain? I guess they want to give a clearer view of the 33 Yorkville entrance, but that's kind of misleading isn't it? Whenever I saw that rendering before I always assumed that the courtyard and landscaping were part of the new proposal. It really doesn't look like the four seasons courtyard without the fountain and all the parked cars. Not to mention with the paving tiles looking so clean and bright (compared to the bottom picture).


----------



## Elkhanan1

It's an imaginary, exaggerated perspective from the Four Seasons across the street.


----------



## ushahid

new 1 Yonge render by talkcondo
https://twitter.com/TalkCondo/statu...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-203


----------



## ushahid

sky tower has official launched.


----------



## FelixMadero

Sky Tower looks just AWESOME!


----------



## FelixMadero

Sky Tower looks just AWESOME! :cheers:


----------



## ushahid

A tower so nice that u had to call it out twice :lol:


----------



## HighwayStar

ushahid said:


> new 1 Yonge render by talkcondo
> https://twitter.com/TalkCondo/statu...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-203


Get rid of the CN Tower and I'd barely recognize it as Toronto from a few years ago...


----------



## ushahid

i agree it has changed alot. even if you look at the pics from 2012, it looks like a completely different city. i guess we will be saying the same thing in 2026 if the developments continue at same pace.


----------



## elliot

I'd like to place an order for a half dozen more Clovers. No awards but great from the street and up. Betting the result is close to the (rendered) promise.

Also know where I'd put the half dozen.. though involves implosion of some recent builds.

Might inconvenience purchasers moving in.


----------



## ushahid

they did change the design a bit to save some money but they maintained the quality.


----------



## ushahid

a pair of 38 and 44 storeys rentals proposed for 5 corporate drive.


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 165m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-165m-52s-pemberton-raw-design.20949/page-25


----------



## ushahid

*Hyatt Place* */ The 203 Residences on Jarvis* *| 108m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group

*









pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/database/projects/hyatt-place-203-residences-jarvis


----------



## Elkhanan1

ushahid said:


> they did change the design a bit to save some money but they maintained the quality.


They changed the design to address feedback from the city, not to save money.


----------



## ushahid

ohhhh..... i get it now.


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*


1 Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ That's a great pic of a mediocre tower, IMO.


----------



## ushahid

its sad, how this could have been such a landmark. Bazis fffd up the quality of the building. i still like the way light plays with the pattern.


----------



## ushahid

*3C Waterfront | ?m | ?s | 3C Lakeshore | SHoP Architects*


----------



## ushahid

this entire land is part of the project and architects are Foster+Partners, KPMB, Claude Cormier+ Associates, SHoP Architects and KPMB. architect for the particular building is SHoP.


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance.*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-46#post-1509200


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.21210/page-22#post-1509198


----------



## ushahid

*1071 King st W | ?m | 15s | Hullmark, First Caprital | Quadrangle Architects*


----------



## ushahid

Renders show 17 storeys because that was the previous proposal now it has been chopped to 15 storeys and design remains the same.


----------



## ushahid

tallest one is 153m


----------



## ushahid

this one has nice pixelated pattern to it,


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Eight Cumberland and 3C Waterfront both look good as does the King St. flatiron. Eight Cumberland will look especially good when contrasted with the nearby 1 Yorkville.


----------



## ushahid

the One has reached grade level.


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 165m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-165m-52s-pemberton-raw-design.20949/page-25


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 157m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...madison-group-teeple-architects.20587/page-33


----------



## ushahid

*The HUB | 304m | 57s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*

246 metres to the top of the roof, 258 to the top of the structure, 304 to the top of the lightning rod.


----------



## ushahid

*99 Blue Jays Way | 155m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group
*









https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/55-mercer-condos


----------



## isaidso

*Honest Ed's site, Bloor/Bathurst area*










Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## ushahid

The Well










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-158


----------



## ushahid

625 Church street by Great Gulf

201m and 59 storeys


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*










pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-29s-menkes-architectsalliance.21036/page-21


----------



## geoking66

*Peter & Adelaide* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://peterandadelaidecondos.ca

Project facts


Address: 350 Adelaide Street W


Status: Excavation


Developer: Graywood


Architect: BBB


Residential: 695 units


Retail: 45,295 s.f. (4,208 sqm)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 47


December 26:











(@Red Mars)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Artists' Alley* | Grange Park

Official website: https://artistalleycondos.com

Project facts


Address: 234 Simcoe Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 899 units


Office: 63,055 s.f. (5,858 sqm)


Retail: 14,725 s.f. (1,368 sqm)


Height: 122m, 112m, 59m (400ft, 367ft, 194ft)


Floors: 39, 35, 17


December 24:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CIBC Square* | South Core

Project facts


Address: 81, 141 Bay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Office: 2,616,879 s.f. (243,116 sqm)


Retail: 134,509 s.f. (12,496 sqm)


Height: 243m, 238m (797ft, 780ft)


Floors: 54, 49


December 24:











(@mburrrrr)


----------



## elliot

Nice update geoking.. appreciate ur time.


----------



## geoking66

*KING* | Fashion District

Official website: http://kingtoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 533 King Street W


Status: Demolition


Developer: Allied/Westbank


Architect: Bjarke Ingels


Residential: 440 units


Office: 103,334 s.f. (9,600 sqm)


Retail: 101,956 s.f. (9,472 sqm)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 16


December 16:











(@Red Mars)


Renderings:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see how this one turns out. If its done right it could end up as iconic as the city hall.


----------



## ushahid

60 Mill. 28 stories and 115m

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-12s-cityscape-saucier-perrotte.16811/page-11


----------



## elliot

ThatOneGuy said:


> Can't wait to see how this one turns out. If its done right it could end up as iconic as the city hall.


Agreed - but the green challenges are huge here- winter plus green maintenance thro the 4 seasons. Hope the pilot has green gps.


----------



## geoking66

*2221 Yonge Street* | Yonge & Eglinton

Official website: https://2221yonge.com

Project facts


Address: 2221 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tower Hill


Architect: Pei


Residential: 623 units


Office: 35,672 s.f. (3,314 sqm)


Retail: 21,463 s.f. (1,994 sqm)


Height: 193m (633ft)


Floors: 58


December 27:











(@AlbertC)


----------



## Dale

The HUB still hasn’t started yet ? 

And any news on Commerce Court 3 ?


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Nope and nope


----------



## Shanghainese

The King Project in Toronto is one of the best and most exciting projects in the world. Comparable to Heatherwick - Shanghai M50, Hudson Yards - New York - also with the participation of Heatherwick, The Valley - Amsterdam or the planned Heatherwick project from Tokyo.

I think there should be projects like this in London, Paris, Berlin, Madrid, Vienna, Los Angeles, Beijing and Hong Kong.

It is iconic.


----------



## geoking66

*The Well* | Fashion District

Official website: http://www.thewelltoronto.com

Project facts


Address: 410 Front Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: RioCan/Allied


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 1,818 units


Office: 1,099,221 s.f. (102,121 sqm)


Retail: 501,501 s.f. (46,591 sqm)


Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62m, 62m (571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ft, 205ft)


Floors: 46, 39, 36, 22, 16, 16


December 26:











(@Froggy)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wellesley on the Park* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://11wellesley.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Wellesley Street W


Status: Topped out


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 742 units


Retail: 60,816 s.f. (5,650 sqm)


Height: 194m (636ft)


Floors: 60


December 7:


Wellesley on the Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Shanghainese said:


> The King Project in Toronto is one of the best and most exciting projects in the world. Comparable to Heatherwick - Shanghai M50, Hudson Yards - New York - also with the participation of Heatherwick, The Valley - Amsterdam or the planned Heatherwick project from Tokyo.
> 
> I think there should be projects like this in London, Paris, Berlin, Madrid, Vienna, Los Angeles, Beijing and Hong Kong.
> 
> It is iconic.


Nice post... agree and even with a mild winter and spring temps, wonder if the green part of this will work here. Smart green plantings will be the difference.

Crazy built form will work. Might need alot of brave ivy to keep it green.


----------



## ushahid

*Art Shoppe Condos | 99m | 28s | Freed | architectsAlliance*

pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...9m-28s-freed-architectsalliance.17504/page-42


----------



## ushahid

Prestige at Pinnacle One Yonge | 217m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini










pic by CC46 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-205


----------



## ushahid

Del.....


----------



## geoking66

*33 Yorkville Avenue* | Yorkville

Official website: https://33yorkville.com

Project facts


Address: 33 Yorkville Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cresford


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 1,079 units


Retail: 73,782 s.f. (6,863 sqm)


Height: 216m, 143m (709ft, 469ft)


Floors: 68, 44


December 17:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

Shanghainese said:


> The King Project in Toronto is one of the best and most exciting projects in the world. Comparable to Heatherwick - Shanghai M50, Hudson Yards - New York - also with the participation of Heatherwick, The Valley - Amsterdam or the planned Heatherwick project from Tokyo.
> 
> It is iconic.


It's a 2020 version of 'Habitat 67' in Montreal.


----------



## ushahid

i agree. thats what came to my mind when i first saw the renders.


----------



## You are to blame

Dale said:


> The HUB still hasn’t started yet ?
> 
> And any news on Commerce Court 3 ?


Don't expect anything soon with these 2 projects because Toronto has 3 big office towers already under construction, so the demand for more will take a few years to grow.


----------



## geoking66

*Theory* | Grange Park

Official website: http://www.theorycondos.com

Project facts


Address: 203 College Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Parallax


Architect: IBI


Residential: 243 units


Height: 102m (335ft)


Floors: 30


December 21:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

^^ Love what that building is doing for College Street. That stretch always looked so underwhelming but it won't much longer.



You are to blame said:


> Don't expect anything soon with these 2 projects because Toronto has 3 big office towers already under construction, so the demand for more will take a few years to grow.


Online chatter suggests that Amazon may be looking for a big chunk of space in the HUB.


----------



## ushahid

college street neighborhood needs a dozen more buildings like Theory condos.


----------



## ushahid

*3775 Dundas West | 48m | 13s | TAS | SvN*


----------



## ushahid

*Thirty Six Zorra Condominiums | 114m | 35s | Altree | Graziani + Corazza*


----------



## citysquared

Happy New Year Toronto!


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> college street neighborhood needs a dozen more buildings like Theory condos.


Agree although the whole stretch of Carlton/College from Jarvis to Bathurst will likely get filled in with buildings like this. It's far too central to stay at its current density.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Likely not. Most of Carlton/College is fully built out. The U of T buildings are here to stay as are, most likely, the Victorian houses with the cheap, student-orient restaurants.

All of the new buildings going up on the south side of College along this particular stretch, from Beverly to Bathurst - the for-profit student residence and the cheap condos, including this one - are way, way overscaled and architecturally appalling, IMO. There's a proper way to achieve high-density on established streets like this - see Berlin's Friedrichstrasse - but here we have a seemingly-absent city planning department, creating an opening for a developer-driven free-for-all. It's like Liberty Village all over again. The result is a jagged, jumbled mess of ugly buildings that have no relationship to each other whatsoever.

Again, height isn't the only metric for measuring a building, street or neighbourhood's success. There's a lot more to it than that and a lot more dense, built forms than high-rise towers.

Coruscant exists in the Star Wars universe, not in the real world.


----------



## geoking66

*411 King Street West* | Entertainment District

Project facts


Address: 411 King Street W


Status: Proposed


Developer: Great Gulf


Architect: KPMB


Residential: 435 units


Retail: 189,682 s.f. (17,622 sqm)


Floors: 45


Rendering:


----------



## isaidso

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ Likely not. Most of Carlton/College is fully built out. The U of T buildings are here to stay as are, most likely, the Victorian houses with the cheap, student-orient restaurants.


I walk that stretch often and it's far from built out. Yes, the University of Toronto buildings (on the north side) won't be touched (a good thing) but it's unrealistic and naive to view the rest of the buildings as permanent fixtures. This is a major downtown artery and will see a similar intensification as we're seeing on similar stretches throughout the downtown core. ......whether you approve or not.

From Church to Sherbourne there are very few keepers. There's some scale on that stretch but even there we'll likely see some intensification. The pedestrian realm is a complete re-do.



Elkhanan1 said:


> All of the new buildings going up on the south side of College along this particular stretch, from Beverly to Bathurst - the for-profit student residence and the cheap condos, including this one - are way, way overscaled and architecturally appalling, IMO. There's a proper way to achieve high-density on established streets like this - see Berlin's Friedrichstrasse - but here we have a seemingly-absent city planning department, creating an opening for a developer-driven free-for-all. It's like Liberty Village all over again. The result is a jagged, jumbled mess of ugly buildings that have no relationship to each other whatsoever.


I agree about the architecture and design but came to terms with what Toronto dishes out a very long time ago. 80% of it is awful but temper my disappointment with the knowledge that these new buildings will get re-worked/reclad 40-60 years down the road. 

And these buildings shouldn't attempt to play off buildings that won't be there 10-20 years from now. Then again, being that short sighted and oblivious to how ones surroundings will change are typical Toronto mistakes. That you're complaining that they've recognized this error suggests you haven't accepted that change is coming yet.



Elkhanan1 said:


> Again, height isn't the only metric for measuring a building, street or neighbourhood's success. There's a lot more to it than that and a lot more dense, built forms than high-rise towers.
> 
> Coruscant exists in the Star Wars universe, not in the real world.


A 20 floor building is tantamount to Coruscant? You're being obtuse. Not liking the same things as you doesn't mean someone hasn't considered all the relevant issues. It just means they have different preferences than you. Has this really never occurred to you before?

It's clear we have a vastly different comfort level and preference when it comes to scale. That you equate that to having a single minded obsession for it to the exclusion of everything else speaks volumes. Being condescending and rude seems to be your 'go to' response when people don't share your *personal* preferences.


----------



## geoking66

*YSL* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://www.yslresidence.com

Project facts


Address: 383 Yonge Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cresford


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Residential: 1,106 units


Height: 299m (981ft)


Floors: 85


January 1:











(@Edward Skira)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ Likely not. Most of Carlton/College is fully built out. The U of T buildings are here to stay as are, most likely, the Victorian houses with the cheap, student-orient restaurants.
> 
> All of the new buildings going up on the south side of College along this particular stretch, from Beverly to Bathurst - the for-profit student residence and the cheap condos, including this one - are way, way overscaled and architecturally appalling, IMO. There's a proper way to achieve high-density on established streets like this - see Berlin's Friedrichstrasse - but here we have a seemingly-absent city planning department, creating an opening for a developer-driven free-for-all. It's like Liberty Village all over again. The result is a jagged, jumbled mess of ugly buildings that have no relationship to each other whatsoever.
> 
> Again, height isn't the only metric for measuring a building, street or neighbourhood's success. There's a lot more to it than that and a lot more dense, built forms than high-rise towers.
> 
> Coruscant exists in the Star Wars universe, not in the real world.


If what you say is true and the street is built out and most of the buildings are untouchable, then how exactly is building Berlin-scale low/mid rise buildings the "proper way" to achieve density? I mean, a building 1/4 the size requires you to build 4x more of them to achieve the same density, but there isn't room for that on a built-out street. Wouldn't sticking to taller buildings be the proper way to add density if one hopes to preserve most of the urban fabric?

I do agree about context in terms of considering a buildings' environs, but it's important not to just myopically view a building's context and relationships as being within a single street or couple of blocks. With the large scale of highrises, the context and relationships are rarely just about the buildings beside it on the street. Highrises can be seen for a great distance and have a relationship with a much wider environment. Therefore it's important to look at the city - or at least the section of the city - as a whole. Berlin is not a highrise/skyscraper city like Toronto and the areas we're discussing are on the fringes of an extremely highrise enteric city centre which, as the city grows, will inevitably be expanding. That's a completely different context than a low/mid-rise city centre of a slower growth old-world city. 

I also agree that height isn't the only metric by which developments should be measured. That's a frustration that I often feel here in Halifax in fact. From time to time there's an awesome new proposal, nice form, materials, would be a great addition to the area. But inevitably all many people can focus on is the height. People holler that it's too tall, there's a fight with the city, it dominates public hearings... and the height just isn't that important. There's barely an mention of all the other aspect of the proposal. People just need to stop fixating on it. If there's an issue with the architecture, street interface, materials, proposed uses, etc. then by all means express that but they need to stop that damn height fixation.


----------



## elliot

Think Halifax doesn't need anything tall. Just solid well designed infill.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I think you missed the point. What we're saying is that it shouldn't be a matter of "needing" something tall (or something not tall). It's that height is just one characteristic and shouldn't be the primary basis on which a project is judged.

I mean really, very few cities _need_ to build tall just from the basis of fitting everything into the city's land area. It's just that taller can offer certain advantages (just as it can impose certain disadvantages).


----------



## geoking66

*19 Duncan Street* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.19duncancondos.com

Project facts


Address: 19 Duncan Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 462 units


Office: 140,534 s.f. (13,056 sqm)


Retail: 19,633 s.f. (1,824 sqm)


Height: 187m (614ft)


Floors: 58


January 1:











(@ADRM)


Rendering:


----------



## Mzz(:

I never get to see much of toronto's street view (never been to canada) but because of the day off I've been able to check a few pages of this thread and wow! real cool pics, nothing to envy to NYC or Chicago. and you have great projects being built too. congrats


oh, and happy new year!


----------



## geoking66

*Stanley* | Church & Wellesley

Official website: http://www.tributecommunities.com/stanley

Project facts


Address: 70 Carlton Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Tribute


Architect: Core


Residential: 537 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 41


January 1:











(@Edward Skira)


----------



## geoking66

*PJ* | Entertainment District

Official website: http://www.thepjcondo.ca

Project facts


Address: 283 Adelaide Street W


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pinnacle


Architect: Hariri Pontarini


Residential: 372 units


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 48


January 1:











(@AlbertC)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Tea House* | Lower Yonge Street

Official website: http://teahousecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Yonge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lanterra


Architect: architectsAlliance


Residential: 608 units


Retail: 13,519 s.f. (1,256 sqm)


Height: 171m, 88m (561ft, 288ft)


Floors: 52, 25


January 2:











(@Benito)


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

https://60mill.com/


----------



## Elkhanan1

Nouvellecosse said:


> If what you say is true and the street is built out and most of the buildings are untouchable, then how exactly is building Berlin-scale low/mid rise buildings the "proper way" to achieve density? I mean, a building 1/4 the size requires you to build 4x more of them to achieve the same density, but there isn't room for that on a built-out street. Wouldn't sticking to taller buildings be the proper way to add density if one hopes to preserve most of the urban fabric?
> 
> I do agree about context in terms of considering a buildings' environs, but it's important not to just myopically view a building's context and relationships as being within a single street or couple of blocks. With the large scale of highrises, the context and relationships are rarely just about the buildings beside it on the street. Highrises can be seen for a great distance and have a relationship with a much wider environment. Therefore it's important to look at the city - or at least the section of the city - as a whole. Berlin is not a highrise/skyscraper city like Toronto and the areas we're discussing are on the fringes of an extremely highrise enteric city centre which, as the city grows, will inevitably be expanding. That's a completely different context than a low/mid-rise city centre of a slower growth old-world city.
> 
> I also agree that height isn't the only metric by which developments should be measured. That's a frustration that I often feel here in Halifax in fact. From time to time there's an awesome new proposal, nice form, materials, would be a great addition to the area. But inevitably all many people can focus on is the height. People holler that it's too tall, there's a fight with the city, it dominates public hearings... and the height just isn't that important. There's barely an mention of all the other aspect of the proposal. People just need to stop fixating on it. If there's an issue with the architecture, street interface, materials, proposed uses, etc. then by all means express that but they need to stop that damn height fixation.


To illustrate my point, this is _*NOT*_ how grown-ups build urban density on major thoroughfares, with buildings that have no relationship to each other, creating an urban landscape with no coherence or legibility.

The taller, new buildings add nothing to College. In fact, what I'm arguing is that they make the street worse. Praising them simply because they're taller and wishing for more of them simply because they're taller is ridiculous. The older buildings, most of which aren't going anywhere, should have been taken into account when densifying College but, alas, the city's planning department doesn't seem to know what it's doing or it doesn't have the tools to regulate building form. We wouldn't have ended up with a Friedrichstrasse but, with some planning vision and leadership, we would've gotten a much better College Street. Now all we're left with is a jumbled mess.









*Source: https://condos.ca/toronto/the-college-condo-at-spadina-297-college-st*



To further illustrate my point, this _*IS*_ how grown-ups build urban density on major thoroughfares, with each building relating to the other, creating an urban landscape with coherence and legibility through constrained difference. 

*Friedrichstrasse by Sven Rowolt, on Flickr*



Again, judging a building, street or city's success through the metric of height alone is extremely misguided. It's a theme I come across in these threads over and over again and it's tiresome. There's a place for tall buildings, and supertalls, in Toronto but that place isn't everywhere.


----------



## ushahid

*64 Prince Arthur | 74m | 19s | Adi | CetraRuddy*


----------



## ushahid

it was too tall for the neighborhood.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Again, it wasn't just the height that was problematic. Height is almost never the only or even the main factor for such a dramatic change in design.

The form of the tower was an issue too. It was completely out of context, having nothing to do with anything around it. That's not how you build healthy, residential neighbourhoods, with each building jostling for attention. At least that's not how you build healthy neighbourhoods in Toronto.

That said, I wish they'd have kept some of the spirit of the original design but, clearly, that's not the direction they chose to go in.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Elkhanan1 said:


> To illustrate my point, this is _*NOT*_ how grown-ups build urban density on major thoroughfares, with buildings that have no relationship to each other, creating an urban landscape with no coherence or legibility.
> 
> The taller, new buildings add nothing to College. In fact, what I'm arguing is that they make the street worse. Praising them simply because they're taller and wishing for more of them simply because they're taller is ridiculous. The older buildings, most of which aren't going anywhere, should have been taken into account when densifying College but, alas, the city's planning department doesn't seem to know what it's doing or it doesn't have the tools to regulate building form. We wouldn't have ended up with a Friedrichstrasse but, with some planning vision and leadership, we would've gotten a much better College Street. Now all we're left with is a jumbled mess.
> 
> (image)
> 
> 
> To further illustrate my point, this _*IS*_ how grown-ups build urban density on major thoroughfares, with each building relating to the other, creating an urban landscape with coherence and legibility through constrained difference.
> 
> (image)
> 
> Again, judging a building, street or city's success through the metric of height alone is extremely misguided. It's a theme I come across in these threads over and over again and it's tiresome. There's a place for tall buildings, and supertalls, in Toronto but that place isn't everywhere.


The problem is that it doesn't seem like anyone who recently posted in this thread (obviously i can't speak for the whole internet) is judging mainly on the basis of height other than you. The rest of us are judging on the basis on whether or not we like the individual designs, whereas you seem to be judging based on how closely the street resembles some European lowrise ideal. If you want to complain that the styles aren't attractive or clash with one another, that's fine and many would agree (I am personally quite partial to the concept of a strengthening a city's uniqueness and visual harmony by reinforcing its individual vernacular) but that's a totally separate issue from insisting that an area limit height to copy the style and scale of a totally different region. That's literally a case of someone judging a developments based mainly on the metric of height which is the exact practice you're speaking out against. The problem is that you can't have it both ways. If height isn't important, that means it isn't important that something be short just as much as it isn't important that it be tall. If you consider it important for the height to be short, you've acknowledged height to be important and have no basis for criticizing others for placing importance on it. You just have different preferences from theirs.

One of the reasons I'm not particularly enthusiastic about the idea that Toronto should focus on having fastidiously planned neighbourhoods (beyond the fact that its not in keeping with Toronto's eclectic style or character) is that it makes it very difficult for neighbourhoods to transition. After all, it's a fundamentally conservative approach. It's meant to keep things the same or as close as possible to it, and therefore resists any dramatic change. It's deciding on the final outcome before the transition has even started. Not exactly ideal for a young, dynamic, and rapidly growing center. 

Fact is, every city if different with unique upsides and downside and cities should all be plotting their own paths. They should be trying to be the best version of themselves not lamenting the ways they differ from others. The world already has a Europe. What it needs more of is this amazing, jumbled, funky, eclectic, beautiful, ugly, messy, vibrant thing called Toronto.


----------



## elliot

The world already has a Europe. What it needs more of is this amazing, jumbled, funky, eclectic, beautiful, ugly, messy, vibrant thing called Toronto.

^Totally agree .. there will be talls and shorter hits and misses but the jumble is where it's at ;-)


----------



## ushahid

*36 Birch | 17m | 4s | North Drive | Richard Wengle*














































such a cute little project.


----------



## elliot

The world already has a Europe. What it needs more of is this amazing, jumbled, funky, eclectic, beautiful, ugly, messy, vibrant thing called Toronto.

^Totally agree .. there will be talls and shorter hits and misses but the jumble is where it's at ;-)


----------



## ushahid

*199 Church | 120m | 37s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...icationsList.do?action=init&folderRsn=4522921










new render


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241m, 238m | 50s, 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by Kotsy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-325#post-1520086


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 157m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-teeple-architects.20587/page-35#post-1520080


----------



## ushahid

*Theory Condos | 102m | 30s | Parallax | IBI Group*










pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...dos-102m-30s-parallax-ibi-group.23665/page-12


----------



## ushahid

*292 Dundas West | 104m | 29s | Tribute | Graziani + Corazza*


----------



## ushahid

*Canary Block Condos | 42m | 12s | DundeeKilmer | KPMB*

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-dundeekilmer-kpmb.26412/page-14#post-1520492


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Of the last three, Theory is definitely the best. The black is a good addition since it really suits the Toronto vibe and is different from the pale blue/green/clear glass consensus. The complex way the facade is broken up visually also kind of mirrors the city's finely knit lowrise nabes. 

292 Dundas West is... ok. I like the podium part which looks like a rich combination of glass and brick, but the podium and the tower just don't seem to have much relation to one another. It's as if they wanted to pretend they were building a tower on top of an existing lowrise building, but that doesn't always work very well. It would be better to find some way to extend the podium design upward as a tower. The tower portion is just sort of basic and derivative as it seems like a slight variation on the many other towers that are basic boxes decorated with curvy/swoopy balcony patterns.

I find Canary Block the worst because the upper part is such a vast expanse of nearly featureless white. There is a sort of triangluar pattern when one looks really closely, but it was a mistake to have the balcony material be totally opaque. It's basically a soft shell building presenting as the hardest of hard-shell buildings and not using either approach to the best advantage. What I mean by soft and hard shell is that some buildings have a lot of exterior living or transition space/features such as balconies, decks, stairs, etc. resulting in the exterior being a sort of transition between interior and exterior spaces. 

This can have the positive effect of appearing that the life and function of a building is so vibrant that it cannot be contained and is pouring out into the surrounding world. It makes a building appear more inviting since the observer gets a sort of glimpse of the inside (similarly to building with high porosity facades that feature store front windows or building lobbies that passers by can peer into.) However, this can make the facade seem messy and less cohesive compared to hard shell exteriors. 

In this case, the building is covered by balconies making some of the building's private living spaces visible, but visually it doesn't look like one because the eye is not invited to look past the hard visual of the balcony. Some might like that since the soft shell approach can look messy, but when the hard shell effect that it creates is basically of a large white "block" which obscures the windows or any other features... meh. Just looks like a large mostly featureless expanse. They could have mostly fixed this by making the balconies fully or partially into a low opacity mesh which draws the eye to look beyond them and onto the actual building walls which hopefully are (or would be) interesting enough to provide some payoff. I think a true soft shell approach could have been done successfully.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I find Canary Block the worst because the upper part is such a vast expanse of nearly featureless white. There is a sort of triangluar pattern when one looks really closely, but it was a mistake to have the balcony material be totally opaque. It's basically a soft shell building presenting as the hardest of hard-shell buildings and not using either approach to the best advantage. What I mean by soft and hard shell is that some buildings have a lot of exterior living or transition space/features such as balconies, decks, stairs, etc. resulting in the exterior being a sort of transition between interior and exterior spaces.


The opposing argument is that transparent glass is a futile attempt to make a building seem transparent; to disappear. I usually don't like wrap around balconies like one sees on CASA so this little building surprised me. The opaque white is this building's strongest feature imo. I understand the desire during this moment in time for 'open' designs but it's been taken much too far. 

Rather than a glimpse into the innards I love that this building is completely unapologetic about existing. As an architecture devotee (and the fact that the public's engagement is almost entirely with its exterior) it's the facade that I'm drawn to: its shape, colour, texture, and proportions. I really don't want to see what's going on inside on full display. That can border on vulgar.

The end of all glass exteriors can come soon enough. I had enough of it 300 buildings ago. If I can't have stone, brick, metal, etc. I'll take opaque glass over clear 99/100.


----------



## ushahid

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance*










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.18997/page-58


----------



## ushahid

*88 Queen | 163m, 94m, 91m | 51s, 29s, 27s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*




























pic by Innsertnamehere at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...v-hariri-pontarini.18014/page-24#post-1520570


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*

pic by ndawgg at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.19088/page-43#post-1520555


----------



## ushahid

^nice build quality.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> The opposing argument is that transparent glass is a futile attempt to make a building seem transparent; to disappear. I usually don't like wrap around balconies like one sees on CASA so this little building surprised me. The opaque white is this building's strongest feature imo. I understand the desire during this moment in time for 'open' designs but it's been taken much too far.
> 
> Rather than a glimpse into the innards I love that this building is completely unapologetic about existing. As an architecture devotee (and the fact that the public's engagement is almost entirely with its exterior) it's the facade that I'm drawn to: its shape, colour, texture, and proportions. I really don't want to see what's going on inside on full display. That can border on vulgar.
> 
> The end of all glass exteriors can come soon enough. I had enough of it 300 buildings ago. If I can't have stone, brick, metal, etc. I'll take opaque glass over clear 99/100.


This is a little embarrassing, but somehow I didn't realise it was glass. Somehow I thought it plastic or metal. But yeah I agree about the excessive number of transparent glass facades.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> ^nice build quality.


That does look pretty decent. Maybe I'll end up changing my mind about this one.


----------



## ushahid

do you hate the clover?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I just didn't find it was interesting enough for a prominent spot on Yonge. I wouldn't have minded it as filler in a less visible location.


----------



## ushahid

*Massey Tower Condos | 207m | 60s | MOD Developments | Hariri Pontarini*


Massey Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I didn't know the bottom floors of Massey were going to have that diamond glass pattern. Not sure how I feel about it. I mean, it doesn't look terrible but it's a bit unnecessary and that whole faux-diagrid glass pattern thing is becoming a little over done. I mean, not only is it a worldwide craze, but even in Toronto alone we have Shangri-la and CIBC square so to stick that in without it having any relation to the rest of the building just seems like an attempt to be "on trend."


----------



## ushahid

i know what you are trying to say but i think its better to have a diamond pattern wall than have a plain wall of glass.


----------



## ushahid

*625 Church | 202m | 59s | Manulife Real Estate | RAW Design*


----------



## ushahid

*Four Eleven King Condominiums | 149m | 42s | Great Gulf | KPMB*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*


----------



## ushahid

work should resume on The ONE in few days or weeks.


----------



## isaidso

^^ I don't recall seeing that type of work stoppage happen before. You'd think they'd have all their ducks lined up in a row or perhaps it was City Hall dragging their feet.



Nouvellecosse said:


> This is a little embarrassing, but somehow I didn't realise it was glass. Somehow I thought it plastic or metal. But yeah I agree about the excessive number of transparent glass facades.


That's nothing to be embarrassed about. Besides, you can't really tell from photos.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *88 Queen | 163m, 94m, 91m | 51s, 29s, 27s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*


That looks terrific imo. It's elegant, adds colour, and creates a strong street wall. Brown is warming and preferable to green/blue on a January day. I'm far more looking forward to this than some of the taller builds like YSL.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> i know what you are trying to say but i think its better to have a diamond pattern wall than have a plain wall of glass.


I might add that having it angle down to the sidewalk works a little better as it's trying to shoehorn down between 2 stone buildings that aren't lined up with this tower. Doing this with glass boxes might have looked awkward and/or lazy design.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by Sikandar at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-326#post-1521156


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by Ottawan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...k-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-25#post-1521070


----------



## ushahid

*oxford's square one mall project in Mississauga.
*

http://www.sq1district.com/media/


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*

pic by Bayer at UT


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> [
> pic by Sikandar at UT
> https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-326#post-1521156


*phase 2*


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> ^^ I don't recall seeing that type of work stoppage happen before. You'd think they'd have all their ducks lined up in a row or perhaps it was City Hall dragging their feet.
> 
> 
> .


yeah never seen something like this before, Mizrahi has violated alot of times.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *oxford's square one mall project in Mississauga.
> *
> 
> http://www.sq1district.com/media/


Mississauga seems to be developing a lot of these pedestrian only mega blocks surrounded by completely auto centric 4-8 lane 'highways' on all sides.


----------



## ushahid

*more renders of the Square one mall development in Mississauga *

http://www.sq1district.com/


----------



## isaidso

The first 3 renderings look a ton more urban with far shorter blocks than what's shown in the last 2 renderings. Mississauga needs lots more of the former and NONE of the latter imo.


----------



## bat753

On the second and 3rd pic, there is too much space devoted to cars around the central square...pedestrians are surrounded by urban highways...at least there is a tramway...


----------



## ushahid

has anyone noticed that the tallest tower looks like a supertall.


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*

pic by Skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-29s-menkes-architectsalliance.21036/page-22


----------



## ushahid

*Hyatt Place on Jarvis | 108m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group*










pic by skycandy
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...32s-manga-ibi-group.6220/page-11#post-1521863


----------



## ushahid

*88 North (88 Queen East) | 91m | 27s | St Thomas Dev | IBI Group

pic by skycandy
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...omas-dev-ibi-group.26968/page-18#post-1521871







*


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> has anyone noticed that the tallest tower looks like a supertall.


It looks more like they copy and pasted the 214m Shangri-La (University Avenue) into that rendering. This would be a perfect place for a super tall though. They could put a 450m tall buildings there actually.


----------



## citysquared

Wish they would finally extend the subway to Mississauga, as extension of the Bloor-Danforth line. This would spur on more densification and largely pay for itself in the holistic sense.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-48s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-42


----------



## isaidso

^^ PJ Condos is a breath of fresh air.



citysquared said:


> Wish they would finally extend the subway to Mississauga, as extension of the Bloor-Danforth line. This would spur on more densification and largely pay for itself in the holistic sense.


With the TTC now extending beyond Toronto to York Region it gives one hope that further such extensions will follow. Linking up to Mississauga City Centre makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Elkhanan1

The furthest western expansion of the Bloor-Danforth line I've ever heard of is to Sherway Gardens and even that's on no one's radar. There are no plans to expand the subway to Mississauga City Centre. A new transit hub is under construction at Kipling to better interface MiWay and the TTC. I think that and the eventual extension of Crosstown to another transit hub near Pearson, now in the conceptual phase, will be the extent of integrating Mississauga and Toronto public transit for the next few decades.

There's no ridership justification for tunnelling a subway all the way to Mississauga. Such a massive undertaking would be little more than a show project and Canada doesn't do show projects. We haven't done them since the 1960s when we "came out" to the world around the centenary of Confederation.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e.674/page-326#lg=_xfUid-1-1580005636&slide=0


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Elkhanan1 said:


> The furthest western expansion of the Bloor-Danforth line I've ever heard of is to Sherway Gardens and even that's on no one's radar. There are no plans to expand the subway to Mississauga City Centre. A new transit hub is under construction at Kipling to better interface MiWay and the TTC. I think that and the eventual extension of Crosstown to another transit hub near Pearson, now in the conceptual phase, will be the extent of integrating Mississauga and Toronto public transit for the next few decades.
> 
> There's no ridership justification for tunnelling a subway all the way to Mississauga. Such a massive undertaking would be little more than a show project and Canada doesn't do show projects. We haven't done them since the 1960s when we "came out" to the world around the centenary of Confederation.


The BD line definitely isn't the appropriate way to provide a subway connection to MCC. It uses very large rolling stock whose capacity isn't suitable for the ridership requiring very long platforms, and more importantly it would be very slow since the BD line makes so many stops. For someone going just the entire existing length to Kipling to Queen station on Yonge for instance, they'd need to endure 21 stops and a transfer. 

I would rather alter the Ontario line so that instead of it heading south from Queen and ending at Exhibition, it would continue west on Queen with underground stops at Strachan, Dufferin, and Roncy before emerging and using the Queen 501 ROW (the planned lined uses much smaller/narrower stock so all that would be required to adapt is upgrading the power system and removing a couple at-grade road intersections). Yes the Lakeshore Blvd W section of the 501 streetcar would be isolated, but that's a small price to pay for improved transit. 

There would be one stop at Kingsway and one near Park Lawn serving the growing population of the Humber Bay area, before following the Gardiner to Sherway using a mix of at grade where's there's room and elevated where there isn't, with perhaps one intermediate stop at Islington. There would be elevated stops at Dundas near the Dixie GO, and Bloor. It would then dip underground for a short 800m section before emerging as elevated above Burnhampthorpe, stopping at Tomken, Central pkwy E and finally MCC. 

The whole trip from MCC to Queen station would only be about 15 stops and no transfers, most of the route would be at-grade or above grade and would use lighter stock than the BD line which I assume would be automated. Generally I don't like seeing rapid transit lines using freeway ROWs, but that's when it's intending to serve those local areas. When it's a longer distance line using using it as a way to pass a "gap" in the dense built form connecting to denser areas, then there's really no issue. As long as the train is hopefully fast enough to keep up with the cars.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Sounds good though I'm no transit expert. That said, for the Ontario Line, we just need shovels in the ground. No more re-visiting the route, which has been pretty well-received. No more delays!


----------



## citysquared

I think there is very intense opposition to Ontario Line's above-ground section through Leslieville which makes no sense since it would raze a popular community centre, lots of historic neighbourhoods and a park. This section would hopefully go underground as the rest of it is.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

citysquared said:


> I think there is very intense opposition to Ontario Line's above-ground section through Leslieville which makes no sense since it would raze a popular community centre, lots of historic neighbourhoods and a park. This section would hopefully go underground as the rest of it is.


Yes absolutely. The above ground section is ridiculous. As i said before, it boggles the mind how the cost would be justifiable to build underground for the Scarborough Bloor and Vaughn Yonge extensions way out in the suburbs but it's worth cost cutting a line right downtown by building a disruptive surface section.


----------



## isaidso

^^ They all need to be buried. All of these areas are going to be much much denser/more urban in the decades to come. Surely we're building 100 year infrastructure here, not something that will only suit our needs for 30 years? It boggles my mind how many people in planning don't know how to plan. Too many of them don't seem able to look out more than 5 years into the future. 



citysquared said:


> I think there is very intense opposition to Ontario Line's above-ground section through Leslieville which makes no sense since it would raze a popular community centre, lots of historic neighbourhoods and a park. This section would hopefully go underground as the rest of it is.


NIMBY criticisms usually don't stand up to much scrutiny but they are 100% correct in this case. Those properties and neighbourhoods will be scarred forever. The Ontario government needs to come up with the money to bury the line. These things cost a lot of money; you just have to bite the bullet so they're done properly. 

We end up spending twice as much money ripping things out 20-30 years later because we didn't have the sense to build it right the first time around. BMO Field? I sense the St. Clair LRT will be yet another example. Just wait till that corridor bulks up with 10-30 floor buildings (something we've know for a very long time) on its entire length. Only then will they realize how short sighted they were.


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...68s-cresford-architectsalliance.17868/page-47


----------



## ushahid

*8 Gloucester Street | 110m | 34s | Angel | Graziani + Corazza*










pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...110m-34s-angel-graziani-corazza.17624/page-22


----------



## ushahid

*Prestige at One Yonge | 217m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*











pic by cc46 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-206


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m, 88m | 52s, 25s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rchitectsalliance.16369/page-156#post-1523409


----------



## ushahid

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156m | 49s | Plaza | Quadrangle*










pic by salsa at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-plaza-quadrangle.18511/page-17#post-1523325


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.21036/page-22#post-1523155


----------



## ushahid

*Peter and Adelaide | 152m | 47s | Graywood | BBB*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-peter-and-adelaide-152m-47s-graywood-bbb.21499/page-14


----------



## isaidso

Does anyone know if they're restoring the house on the corner? Judging by the renderings they aren't as that awful addition remains.


----------



## ushahid

im not sure but i think they have the plans to restore the house.


----------



## ushahid

*Theory Condos | 102m | 30s | Parallax | IBI Group*










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...dos-102m-30s-parallax-ibi-group.23665/page-12


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> *Bay Adelaide centre North | Financial District*
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 40 Temperance St
> 
> Status: site prep
> 
> Developer: Brookfield Property Partners
> 
> Architect: KPMB Architects, Adamson Associates Architects
> 
> Office: 810,344 Sq.Ft
> 
> Retail: 2 million sq.ft (entire complex)
> 
> Height: 140m/ 460ft
> 
> Floors: 32 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


shortest of the 3 towers


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by RyanD at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-329#post-1525688


----------



## ushahid

Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156m | 46s | Great Gulf | architectsAlliance










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-59#post-1525806


----------



## ushahid

*Church and Wellesley *


Project Facts

Address: 552 Church street

Status: Proposed

Developer: ONE properties

Architect: 3XN, Graziani + Corazza Architects, Greenberg Consultants 

Height: 141m/ 462ft

Floors: 39


----------



## ushahid

]James at Scrivener Square | Summer Hill[/B]

Project facts

Address: James at Scrivener Square

Status: Approved

Developer: Tricon House, Diamond Corp 

Architect: COBE Architects, Graziani + Corazza Architects 

Residential: 141 units

Height: 85m/ 280ft

Floors: 21 floors


----------



## ushahid

*591 Sherbourne| ST. James Town*

Project facts

Address: 591 Sherbourne St

Status: Approved

Developer: Medallion Corporation

Architect: Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects

Residential: 525 units

Height: 153m/ 502ft

Floors: 51 floors


----------



## ushahid

*union centre | Front st*

Project facts

Address: Lower Simcoe St and Station St

Status: proposed

Developer: Allied Properties REIT and WestBank

Architect: BIG

Office: 1.7million sq.ft

Height: 264m/ 866ft

Floors: 48 floors


----------



## ushahid

*T3 Bayside | Bayfront*

Address: 255 Queens Quay E

Status: site-prep

Developer: Hines 

Architect: 3XN, WZMH Architects

Office: 240,000 sq.ft x2

Height: 41m/ 135ft x2

Floors: 10 x2

pics from = https://3xn.com/project/t3-bayside


----------



## ushahid

*300 Bloor West | Bloor
*
Project facts

Address: 300 Bloor st

Status: pre-construction 

Architect: KPMB architects, ERA architects

Developer: Collecdev, Northrop Development Inc.

Residential: 254 units

Height: 96m/ 316ft

Floors: 28 floors.


----------



## ushahid

*1075 Bay St | Bay ST*

Project facts

Address: 1075 Bay Street

Status: proposed

Developer: Canderel 

Architect: H+P

Residential: 528 units

office: 263,000 sq.ft

Height: 238m/ 781ft

Floors: 66 floors


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | U of Toronto*

Project facts

Address: 112 College Street

Status: Pre-construction

Developer: U of Toronto

Architect: Weiss/Manfredi Architects, Teeple Architects 

Area: 750,00 sq.ft

Height: 100m+

Floors: 22 floor











Best Institute Demolition by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I couldn't be happier with the direction design has taken the last 2-3 years. It's been a long slow methodical climb but Toronto is finally getting where it needed to be. These are great looking projects.


----------



## citysquared

We are definitely moving in the right direction. Big improvements and we continue to do podiums that blend in with their surroundings (glad we're using traditional brick more) and generate street level activity better than most. Massing of new towers is becoming more varied breaking out of rectilinearity more often than not. That smooth glass bluish tinted skin is a little too ubiquitous still. I would love to see some more creative solutions to the skin of these new towers (faceting of CIBC tower is gorgeous), some unique fenestration design or motifs, something like this:



















credit to ZeusUpsistos

thanks for the amazing updates ushahid


----------



## ushahid

u r welcome Citysquared!


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 299m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox
*









pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...kohn-pedersen-fox.17678/page-107#post-1526056


----------



## ushahid

*55 Mercer | 155m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*

new render


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by ADRM at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-163#post-1526085


----------



## ushahid

jungle of cranes.


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...es-core-architects.18653/page-36#post-1526052


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte*

pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.24366/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*120 Church | 149m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> jungle of cranes.


And in the near future hopefully a jungle of trees across the street.


----------



## ushahid

yeah they are planning on building a park.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










Toronto skyscrapers by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by jsmith
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-329#post-1526653


----------



## ushahid

*Ace Hotel Toronto | 45m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe*


pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-47#post-1526694


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 216m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.17868/page-47#post-1526694


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-42#post-1526689


----------



## ushahid

*Peter and Adelaide | 152m | 47s | Graywood | BBB*










pic by RedMars 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-47s-graywood-bbb.21499/page-14#post-1526679


----------



## ushahid

Sugar Wharf Phase 1| Lakeshore 

website: http://sugarwharfcondominiums.ca/?gc...SAAEgJwXPD_BwE

Project Facts

Address: 95 Lake Shore Boulevard East

Status: Under construction

Developer: Menkes development

Architect: architectAlliance

Height: 230m, 218m(733ft, 711ft)

Floors: 70, 65










pic by mburrrrr at ut
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...m-70s-menkes-architectsalliance.26744/page-41


----------



## ushahid

*3775 Dundas West | 48m | 13s | TAS | SvN*


----------



## ushahid

*3C Waterfront | ?m | ?s | 3C Lakeshore | SHoP Architects*


----------



## ushahid

*1071 King st W | ?m | 15s | Hullmark, First Caprital | Quadrangle Architects*


----------



## ushahid

*University of Toronto: New Harbord Residence | 35m | 10s | U of T | Michael Maltzan*


----------



## ushahid

*Chelsea Green (was 33 Gerrard) | 276m, 163m, 110m | 84s, 48s, 31s | Great Eagle | architectsAlliance
*


----------



## ushahid

*7 St.Thomas* | Yorkville

Project facts

Address: 1-9 Sultan Street

Status: Complete

Developer: St.Thomas commercial development

Architect: Hariri Pontarini Architects 

Office: *

Height: 40m/ 132ft

Floors: 9

https://www.acotoronto.ca/show_building.php?BuildingID=11773


----------



## ushahid

love that little one.


----------



## ushahid

*Block 8 | West Don Lands*

Project facts

Address: 125 Mill St at Cooperage St

Status: proposed

Developer: Dream unlimited, Kilmer Group, Tricon Capital Group Inc.

Architect: COBE Architects, architectsAlliance

Residential: 756 units

Height: 90m, 57m x2/ 295ft, 188ft x 2

Floors: 26, 16 x2




















pic by jsmith
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ds-90m-26s-dream-cobe-architects.28755/page-5


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *1071 King st W | ?m | 15s | Hullmark, First Caprital | Quadrangle Architects*


That looks beautiful! The only thing it needs is a few hits of black to break up the long expanses of brick.

Chelsea Green looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## ushahid

1071 king is an amazing proposal. it will be the second flatiron building of toronto.


----------



## ushahid

*199 Church | 122m | 37s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

*The Saint | 149m | 45s | Minto Group | architectsAlliance*


----------



## Elkhanan1

That's not the most recent version of 199 Church.


----------



## ushahid

^changed


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by mburrrrr
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-330


----------



## ushahid

ushahid said:


> *65 King East*
> 
> Carterra private equities
> 
> WZMH Architects, IBI Group
> 
> Office, Retail
> 
> 389,083 sq.ft office
> 
> Under-Construction
> 
> 83m/ 272ft
> 
> 18 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOGLE has announced that they will be the lead tenant of 65 King E



new renders
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...reet-east-83m-18s-carttera-wzmh.26325/page-15


----------



## ushahid

*Rosedale on Bloor, The | 186m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group*










pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...5s-gupta-ibi-group.13013/page-13#post-1528176


----------



## ushahid

^very slow.


----------



## ushahid

*31R Parliament Street | 166m | 49s | Cityscape | SHoP Architects, Quadrangle, Daoust Lestage*

http://app.toronto.ca/DevelopmentAp...1771364&isCofASearch=false&isTlabSearch=false


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> ^very slow.


Astonishingly so. Each time I wait months and months before checking in fully assuming that it surely must be at grade but each time it's not. Skyscrapers that broke ground after this one are close to finished. This was proposed in 2010 although demo didn't start till 2017. At this rate it will be the 2030s before it tops out. hno:


----------



## ushahid

Gupta bought the project in 2015 and it started construction in 2017.


----------



## ushahid

*The HUB | 304m | 57s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*

246 metres to the top of the roof, 258 to the top of the structure, 304 to the top of the lightning rod.


----------



## ushahid

*36 Birch | 17m | 4s | North Drive | Richard Wengle*


----------



## ushahid

*CAMH Queen Street Redevelopment Block 7 | ?m | 7s | CAMH | KPMB*


----------



## ushahid

*292 Dundas West | 104m | 29s | Tribute | Graziani + Corazza*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ushahid said:


> *The HUB | 304m | 57s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*
> 
> 246 metres to the top of the roof, 258 to the top of the structure, 304 to the top of the lightning rod.


Is there some kind of news with this? Permit obtained? Tenant secured?
Ground breaking/site prep?


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Nope but rumours of movement behind the scenes


----------



## elliot

Dreaming but hope the rumours include all the good stuff they have, and a new articulation of the built form. Dreaming as said.


----------



## ushahid

we should probably hear something within a couple of months.


----------



## ushahid

*Taylor, The | 121m | 36s | Tricon House | Diamond Schmitt*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6s-tricon-house-diamond-schmitt.19237/page-13


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by AlbertC
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-124


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by mburrrrr
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-331


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Government of Canada should make it compulsory for architects to study this building before they try to design a new component attached to a historic component.


It has added importance for Toronto in that we have a ton of century old row housing on major arteries that will undergo major intensification over the next 20-30 years. We need to get this right.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-165#post-1529920


----------



## ushahid

they have completed the podium glass and now they are going for the building.


----------



## Bisonblight

I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## capslock

Still not convinced that the Well won’t be a bit of a mess. No doubting that the scale is impressive but there has never seemed like one driving concept.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

What sort of "single driving concept" does one need in order to built an office building and three residential buildings without them being a mess?


----------



## ushahid

its going to be a nice project. dont worry.


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m, 88m | 52s, 25s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rchitectsalliance.16369/page-157#post-1530339


----------



## ushahid

*Theory Condos | 102m | 30s | Parallax | IBI Group
*









pic by AlbertC 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...parallax-ibi-group.23665/page-13#post-1530076


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by BWGroup at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-43#post-1530142


----------



## ushahid

*Ace Hotel Toronto | 45m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe
*
pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ity-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-24#post-1530902


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance
*
pic by drum118
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.19088/page-45#post-1530807


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by Downtown Toronto at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-94#post-1530822


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*

1 Yorkville by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Stanley Condominiums | 138m | 41s | Tribute Communities | Core Architects*

Stanley by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*

Fleur by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*33 Avenue Road | 121m | 29s | Empire | Zeidler*


----------



## ushahid

nice green project.


----------



## Mephisto22

Toronto has completly erased Montreal and that's a good thing. Montreal is stuck in the past, stuck with its French that his economically useless and feels so small compared to Toronto.
Plus Montreal builds way less and architecture is lame. I prefer Toronto all the way, so glad Montreal is behind.


----------



## ushahid

dude r u serious. Montreal architecture is really good. they have so much history.


----------



## ushahid

*10 Wellesley West | 164m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

^new architecture plans


----------



## ushahid

*18 Eastern Avenue | 46m | 12s | Alterra | Teeple Architects
*


----------



## in'sauga

Mephisto22 said:


> Toronto has completly erased Montreal and that's a good thing. Montreal is stuck in the past, stuck with its French that his economically useless and feels so small compared to Toronto.
> Plus Montreal builds way less and architecture is lame. I prefer Toronto all the way, so glad Montreal is behind.


^^ Montreal preserves its history and is actually beautiful and diverse architecturally. You can't honestly be comparing the architecture of Toronto and Montreal .. if you are you clearly haven't spent any significant time in Montreal. Montreal is the eptiome of class and for that reason it punches well above its weight when compared to other Canadian cities. ... for the record.. Toronto doesn't feel that big... only when you look up.


----------



## Elster

Mephisto22 said:


> Toronto has completly erased Montreal and that's a good thing. Montreal is stuck in the past, stuck with its French that his economically useless and feels so small compared to Toronto.
> Plus Montreal builds way less and architecture is lame. I prefer Toronto all the way, so glad Montreal is behind.


Yes, Toronto imposing city, can you elaborate what did you mean by its french - "economically useless and feels so small compared to Toronto" ? 
Because i feel maybe we share some real estate ideas.


----------



## Elster

in'sauga said:


> ^^ Montreal preserves its history and is actually beautiful and diverse architecturally. You can't honestly be comparing the architecture of Toronto and Montreal .. if you are you clearly haven't spent any significant time in Montreal. Montreal is the eptiome of class and for that reason it punches well above its weight when compared to other Canadian cities. ... for the record.. Toronto doesn't feel that big... only when you look up.


Skyscrapers, well, they are just giving you the compact way to enrich and extend every existing aspect of architecture, when you look up or to the sides.

Yet the gravitation of compactness and plenty of space(paradox) is absolutely the most important and gravest art of skyscrapers and highrises, probably of architecture.


----------



## Elster

ushahid - Thank you for the like, i don't want to derail the thread, but i was quite positive about mephisto22 comment, you seems not to agree with him, i believe he was quite straightforward, still I like Toronto skyscrapers better than old french villas and townhouses of Montreal and Quebec city.


----------



## ushahid

*Garrison Point | 119m, 100m | 35s, 29s | Cityzen | Hariri Pontarini
*
pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...9m-35s-cityzen-hariri-pontarini.12449/page-43


----------



## ushahid

Elster said:


> ushahid - Thank you for the like, i don't want to derail the thread, but i was quite positive about mephisto22 comment, you seems not to agree with him, i believe he was quite straightforward, still I like Toronto skyscrapers better than old french villas and townhouses of Montreal and Quebec city.


TBH i have no idea how i liked your post. may be i thought it was the post above your's. Toronto might be bigger than Montreal but Montreal has more history than Toronto. i always respect other's opinions on here but his opinion was kinda rude, he sounded like he hates Montreal for some reason.

anyways i like both cities. :cheers:


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by AlbertC


----------



## ushahid

*Artists' Alley | 122m, 112m, 59m | 39s, 35s, 17s | Lanterra | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by AlbertC at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...a-hariri-pontarini.20655/page-16#post-1531754


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *10 Wellesley West | 164m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


Wasn't this one initially pushed well back from the lot line like Five Condos directly north of this? I'm glad they've not done that but surprised at the same time.


----------



## ushahid

i think the setbacks at top is an alternative to that.


----------



## isaidso

Agree although I've been a little concerned how some new builds are set back while others are not. The amount of set back varies too. When Yonge gets built out it might end up looking like a jumbled mess. Having a strong uniform street wall is very pleasing visually. I never imagined we'd get a street without one.


----------



## ushahid

*2 Clarence Square | ?m | 14s | WolfeCorp | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## ushahid

*Portland Commons | 71m | 15s | PPG | Sweeny &Co*


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte*

pic by mcornette.
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.24366/page-15


----------



## ushahid

delete.


----------



## ushahid

*33 Avenue Road | 126m | 29s | First Capital/ Greybrook | Giannone Petricone Architects / BBB Architects*




































http://app.toronto.ca/AIC/index.do


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*










pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-foster-partners.18167/page-461#post-1540759


----------



## ushahid

*Prestige at One Yonge | 217m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by wmedia at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-212#post-1540968


----------



## ushahid

*Prestige at One Yonge | 217m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by wmedia at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-212#post-1540968


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by lego.technic
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-95#post-1540938


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 187m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-58s-westbank-hariri-pontarini.21066/page-26


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc. 

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects 

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by Karledice at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-171#post-1541128


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte*

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.24366/page-16


----------



## ushahid

great little project. premium quality and design.


----------



## ushahid

*Artists' Alley | 122m, 116m, 59m | 39s, 35s, 17s | Lanterra | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by RedMars 
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-39s-lanterra-hariri-pontarini.20655/page-16


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I wish 160 Front West and The Well office buildings could trade sizes. 240m is a much better height for the Wells's stronger design, and while 174m would look rather stumpy for 160 FSW, it looks kind of stumpy anyway just due to its design.


----------



## Eno

That TD logo is kind of annoying.


----------



## ushahid

Nouvellecosse said:


> I wish 160 Front West and The Well office buildings could trade sizes. 240m is a much better height for the Wells's stronger design, and while 174m would look rather stumpy for 160 FSW, it looks kind of stumpy anyway just due to its design.


i think 160 Front's height is perfect for the spot. there has always been a gap between financial financial district and CN tower. 160 front is going to fill that gap.


Toronto Skyline by Ragoucy Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Eno said:


> That TD logo is kind of annoying.


i like the ones on the side, but the one on the slope is stupid.


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...44s-cresford-architectsalliance.19088/page-48


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not sure what's the point of keeping that brick box on the corner.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by Ottawan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...e-hariri-pontarini.18464/page-45#post-1541314


----------



## ushahid

*305-319 King West | 157m | 48s | Scott Shields*


----------



## ushahid

*199 Church | 122m | 37s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

ThatOneGuy said:


> Not sure what's the point of keeping that brick box on the corner.


ikr! looks out of place.


----------



## ushahid

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 48m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt*










pic by RedMars at UT




__





Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt


Photos taken between April 1st and April 7th.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Well* | Fashion District

Project facts

Address: 410 Front Street W

Status: U/C

Developer: RioCan, Allied Properties REIT, Diamond Corp, Tridel, Woodbourne Canada Management, Inc.

Architect: Hariri Pontarini, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects

Residential: 1,587 units

Office: 1,025,000 sq.ft

Retail: 432,772 sq.ft

Height: 174m, 157m, 136m, 81m, 62mx2, 55m/ 571ft, 516ft, 447ft, 267ft, 205ftx2, 183ft

Floors: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16x2, 14










pic by DarkSideDenizen at UT





The Well | 174m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


They weren't structural (the diagonal bracing) - so were likely an easy deletion.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Clover on Yonge, The | 148m | 44s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*
pic by Benito at UT




__





The Gloucester on Yonge | 147.82m | 44s | Concord Adex | a—A


I wonder why i cannot see the protruding front part facing Yonge as shown in the 3D rendering in the recent photos?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 171m, 88m | 52s, 25s | Lanterra | architectsAlliance*
pic by Benito at UT




__





TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 170.98m | 52s | Lanterra | a—A


Why the toothpaste coloured balcony glass? Whyyyyy




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Prestige at One Yonge | 217m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by ADRM at UT




__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Just now. Sign being dismantled. Any idea why?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

model of the tallest tower of the One yonge project.








SkyTower in Toronto set to become Canada’s tallest residential building


Condo will be one of three, and include a hotel and restaurant, at the Toronto Star’s 1 Yonge St. address




www.thestar.com


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230m, 218 | 70s, 64s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*










pic by mburrrrr at UT
Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230m | 70s | Menkes | architectsAlliance


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 238m | 49s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by thirdeye




__





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Transit City Condos | 176m x3 | 55s x3 | CentreCourt | Diamond Schmitt*

pic by DarkSideDenizen




__





Transit City Condos | 176.17m | 55s | CentreCourt | Diamond Schmitt


...Continuance from page 10. The CBM Pink Unit is on site. VCC will have an amazing cluster of towers once all the other projects are completed as well. There are some nice projects in the pipeline, hopefully they will be built, we'll have to see how the economy shakes out once...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*









pic by Benito at UT




__





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


There were so many doubters of Mizrahi. Looks like they all have an egg on their face today. :)




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 58m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*









pic by RedMars at UT




__





KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group


Can anyone point to me where the wellington pathway connection will be?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

Cresford has gone bankrupt and alot of their projects have been cancelled.

YSL









33Yorkville









Halo









Rumor is that Concord will take over the YSL and 33 Yorkville. i hope not or if they do take over i really hope they keep the same build quality as Cresford.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Cresford has gone bankrupt and alot of their projects have been cancelled.
> 
> Rumor is that Concord will take over the YSL and 33 Yorkville. i hope not or if they do take over i really hope they keep the same build quality as Cresford.


I didn't see that coming. What a mess for those that have bought units. I don't want a crappy builder like Concord taking over but on the bright side YSL and Halo weren't attractive buildings. Toronto deserves a whole lot better. 33 Yorkville is the big loss.


----------



## elliot

isaidso said:


> I didn't see that coming. What a mess for those that have bought units. I don't want a crappy builder like Concord taking over but on the bright side YSL and Halo weren't attractive buildings. Toronto deserves a whole lot better. 33 Yorkville is the big loss.
> 
> 33 Yorkville was the only Cresford project on the books projected to turn a profit. Have not seen the books but maybe a save (not Concord of course).


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Makes me wonder how big of an affect the recent events will have on construction overall. Could this be what finally ends the unprecedented, seemingly never-ending boom? Particularly with regards to the office market now that so many people have been forced to work from home. Will companies have a lower presence in expensive downtown markets moving forward after a percentage of their workforce sees the appeal of avoiding the time and expense of their commutes? That could also influence condo demand as well since there is obviously a component of the demand is based on wanting to live somewhere with easy access to downtown employment.


----------



## isaidso

People's finances will be in shambles so it's hard to see demand for condos being maintained. The big question is how long it will take for us to get back to the position we were in a few months ago. Could be years for all the jobs to come back, people's savings to be replenished, etc.


----------



## ushahid

I am very disappointed, cause YSL and 33 were great projects, i hope they dont get Concordified. probably a year to two years before the construction picks up again.


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by RedMars




__





PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Taken today:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*100 Queens Quay at Sugar Wharf | 117m | 25s | Menkes | B+H*

Toronto Quarantine by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 307m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*


https://waterfrontoronto.ca/nbe/wcm/connect/waterfront/31c028ee-9c10-447e-87f5-4b2a5848fa46/WDRP+-+1-7+Yonge+Corner+Open+Space_SD_DRP+March+25%2C+2020+-+Watermarkted.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> I am very disappointed, cause YSL and 33 were great projects, i hope they dont get Concordified. probably a year to two years before the construction picks up again.


I liked 33 Yorkville but lost interest in YSL completely when it got re-designed. It's tall but not much else.


----------



## ushahid

it wasnt the best but still bettter than what Concord will build there.


----------



## ushahid

*East FiftyFive | 83m | 24s | Lamb Development | architectsAlliance*










pic by menker




__





East FiftyFive | 83.21m | 24s | Lamb Dev Corp | a—A


The white panels are precast concrete, not stucco / EIFS. Sorry; thanks for the correction.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*1 Yorkville | 183m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli*

pic by Benito at UT




__





1 Yorkville | 183.18m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli


April 19, 2020




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

Taylor, The | 121m | 36s | Tricon House | Diamond Schmitt










pic by RedMars at UT
Taylor, The | 121m | 36s | Tricon House | Diamond Schmitt


----------



## ushahid

*10 Wellesley West | 176m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

*Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group*










pic by Shon Tron at UT




__





Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108.2m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group


Feb 12, 2020




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










pic by drum118 at UT




__





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


I think something like Trump Tower in Chicago should replace the Citibank Building It’s a nice little building but I don’t disagree. It punctuates University Avenue. Such a space should be reserved for a crowning architectural icon.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*305-319 King West | 157m | 50s | Scott Shields*



















*has been approved.








Settlement Offer Accepted for 50-Storey Tower on Restaurant Row Site | UrbanToronto


The owner of 305 through 319 King Street West, properties which make up some of what is known as Restaurant Row in Toronto's Entertainment District, has reached a settlement with the City in regards to rezoning the assembly for redevelopment.




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Is there some actual plan to replace or redevelop the Citibank building?


----------



## ushahid

no plan.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> I didn't see that coming. What a mess for those that have bought units. I don't want a crappy builder like Concord taking over but on the bright side YSL and Halo weren't attractive buildings. Toronto deserves a whole lot better. 33 Yorkville is the big loss.


Well, I would say YSL were a pretty loss, architecturally /designwise. Not the prettiest and most attractive in that city, but compared to 33 Yorkville, then most definitely. It height,(too) other than the other also significant traits , you see... Simple is that to comprehend as a architecture - enthusiast, yeah.. 😌😃✌


----------



## isaidso

That said, it's unclear what will happen to all of these Canderel projects. I suspect those close to completion will be completed with few alterations but YSL? We'll likely get a very different building than what was planned.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 309m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*









pic by Androiduk at UT




__





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


There were so many doubters of Mizrahi. Looks like they all have an egg on their face today. :)




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB*

pic by AlbertC







at UT




__





Wellesley on the Park | 194.15m | 60s | Lanterra | KPMB







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85m | 29s | Menkes | architectsAlliance*
pic by ADRM at UT




__





Fleur Condos | 85.34m | 29s | Menkes | a—A







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

what a beauty!


----------



## ushahid

*Filmores Hotel | 39s| Core Development| Giannone Petricone Architect








Filmores Hotel | Core Development Group


Filmores Hotel is a landmark site by Core Development Group located in downtown Toronto.




coredevelopment.ca











*


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE*
pic by Razz




__





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


I heard that construction on the tower will stop. Only the area around the bus terminal will continue as it's transportation-related but people are saying construction will continue on the whole tower because of the bus terminal exemption. Can anyone shed more light on this? Well, the...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid




----------



## citysquared

Back very soon.


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

*Driving through Toronto (Canada) Downtown 9.04.2020 Timelapse x4*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj6bihVCGt72qHhWlB5Db8w


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> That said, it's unclear what will happen to all of these Canderel projects. I suspect those close to completion will be completed with few alterations but YSL? We'll likely get a very different building than what was planned.





isaidso said:


> That said, it's unclear what will happen to all of these Canderel projects. I suspect those close to completion will be completed with few alterations but YSL? We'll likely get a very different building than what was planned.


Yeah, totally pitiful.Well,hope not. You can always hope(yet having faith, while seeing its current design fade away from your first expectations or expressions of it) for the best in term how much they would alter it OR alternatively preserving the height, but providing an equally as attractive /or an even more attractive design, that's at least a architectural satisfaction I do embrace, too. If it getting through the alterations, not even the slightest, then hope the latter of the possible options at the end of the day 😉😁✌


----------



## hkskyline

* Sidewalk Labs cancels plan to build high-tech neighbourhood in Toronto amid COVID-19*
India’s ‘champ  
CBC _Excerpt_
May 7, 2020 

Sidewalk Labs, a Google-affiliated company, is abandoning its plan to build a high-tech neighbourhood on Toronto's waterfront, citing what it calls unprecedented economic uncertainty.

The project, dubbed Quayside, still didn't have all of the government approvals it needed to go ahead. Toronto citizens and civic leaders had raised concerns about the privacy implications of the project and how much of the city's developing waterfront Sidewalk Labs wanted to control. 

The so-called "smart city" was set to feature a range of cutting edge technology, from residential towers made of timber to the use of autonomous cars and heated sidewalks. The company had initially claimed the project would create 44,000 jobs, generate $4.3 billion in annual tax revenues and add $14.2 billion annually in gross domestic product for Canada.

"As unprecedented economic uncertainty has set in around the world and in the Toronto real estate market, it has become too difficult to make the 12-acre project financially viable without sacrificing core parts of the plan we had developed," company CEO Dan Doctoroff said in a statement.

Toronto Mayor John Tory was quick to issue a statement saying he regrets the company's decision, but anticipates others will step in to develop the area.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/sidewalk-labs-cancels-project-1.5559370


----------



## isaidso

A bit surprised that a company with such wealthy backers (Google) couldn't just hit pause till the pandemic played out. It's only been 10 weeks since this hit.


----------



## citysquared

Prime waterfront property will certainly find a new developer and hopefully will be less obsessed with surveillance. We should be looking at changes to the Building Code to promote more diffuse densities and ways of circulating within buildings that offer more areas of ingress/egress to avoid concentrations of density (more stair wells and elevators). I think the new normal may make high rises less attractive, maybe the time for low and mid-rise high density has come.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*

new renders of the project.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Now with 30% more led!


----------



## citysquared

Time for Toronto to wake up. Lots of people on the streets today with so much sunshine. Happier days hopefully coming.


----------



## Black Cat

isaidso said:


> A bit surprised that a company with such wealthy backers (Google) couldn't just hit pause till the pandemic played out. It's only been 10 weeks since this hit.


This Google project was on the ropes for quite some while, the cancellation was not a big surprise. Effectively Google want others (municipalities and other government levels, property owners and leasers) to pay for the costly infrastructure (whose hardware has a very short lifespan of a few years at best) whilst they can charge hefty fees for service delivery fees utilising this infrastructure. There is also a big question of privacy for individuals.


----------



## ushahid

324m building proposed at 1200 Bay St in Toronto by Dutch developers Kroonenberg Groep and ProWink and archtiects are Herzog and de Meuron from Switzerland working with Quadrangle.









Herzog & de Meuron Design 87-Storey Tower for Bay and Bloor | UrbanToronto


Dutch developers Kroonenberg Groep and ProWinko have hired Pritzker Prize-winning, Swiss-based architects Herzog & de Meuron to design a pencil-thin 87-storey tower for 1200 Bay Street at Bloor, which if approved would join the race to become Canada's new tallest building.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## citysquared

Finally Toronto's own version of 432 Park Avenue.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

When you say "finally" it almost sounds as if a version of 432 Park Avenue was something Toronto was waiting for... or even hoping for.  🤢 🤮


----------



## isaidso

Whether one likes pencil thin skyscrapers to not, Toronto has been heading in that direction for a long time. I thought it would take a few more years till we saw them though.


----------



## citysquared

I wasn't waiting for it with bated breath, but the slender tall pencil tower (an extreme of the point tower) is an interesting typology that seems to say "boy is real estate precious here". I could never live in one, but it's good to see prime real estate utilized to the max. From my recollection Toronto is no stranger to slender buildings, Scotia Plaza tower was the slenderest building in the world for a while.


----------



## isaidso

There's also the 1 King West addition; completed in 2006.


















Slimmer, taller buildings brave the winds


How technology keeps super skinny high-rises on the up and up on ever-smaller plots of land




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.50m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*





Development Applications


City Planning COA Application Information Center



app.toronto.ca





Pinnacle has added a hotel/office building to the One Yonge proposal ranging 150m+


----------



## ushahid

*200 Queens Quay West | 237.5m, 144m | 71s, 41s | Lifetime | Wallman Architects*





200 Queens Quay West | 197.4m | 59s | Lifetime | Wallman Architects


Big floorplates: The proposed west tower features a floorplate with a gross floor area of approximately 838 square metres. The taller east tower features a floorplate with a typical floor area of 781 square metres for the upper portion of the tower from Levels 33 to 71. The lower floorplates...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.50m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Applications
> 
> 
> City Planning COA Application Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> app.toronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinnacle has added a hotel/office building to the One Yonge proposal ranging 150m+
> 
> View attachment 215543
> 
> 
> View attachment 215544
> 
> 
> View attachment 215545
> 
> 
> View attachment 215547
> 
> View attachment 215548
> 
> View attachment 215552


There are so many new buildings in these renderings that it was hard to tell what I was looking at initially.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

elliot said:


> Maybe if you had originally posted your longer thoughtful, well-considered comment above, which actually adds content/weight to your opinion... instead of the trite LOL style "desperately hoping it would be cancelled" _due to the pandemic_ nonsense you chose to leave the reader with, you wouldn't have received an equally dumb reply.
> 
> Your first post in no way earned or invited the "intelligent counterpoint" you think you deserve. Clearly you have some better words in the tank.


You're right; like most casual passing remarks it didn't deserve a response nor did I expect one. But at least now we know what you think of Halifax.


----------



## elliot

Luv Halifax, Cape Breton and during 6 different Nova Scotia visits, enjoyed the warm embrace of some of the nicest people in the country. But you're right, your so-called "casual" remarks like yet another one above, don't deserve a response. And yet I did... so put it down to a shout-out to a great province that deserves applause, in many places other than this page.


----------



## ushahid

Dale said:


> Status of YSL anybody ?


Developer went bankrupt and project is Cancelled, unless someone buys that project.


----------



## elliot

SkyTower - the good news for those who may not care for the tower… most of it won’t be visible on poor weather days.  









Link

HP's skytower home page render 









Hariri Pontarini Architects


----------



## Dale

ushahid said:


> Developer went bankrupt and project is Cancelled, unless someone buys that project.


Oh my.


----------



## elliot

*Many moods of CIBC's curtain wall… all in one shot (2 examples)*









mburrrrr









mburrrrr

*The (neutral light) sapphire blue with clouds *








michael62


----------



## elliot

Dale said:


> Oh my.


RE: *YSL* limbo - A number of Cresford (the bankrupt developer) projects are active and being completed such as the topped out Clover and Halo (reaching grade)... so someone is paying those bills.

YSL was approved at 299m and the site even has a massive start on excavation and I'm betting a buyer for the site will eventually be announced. Unfortunately one rumour has *Concord Cityplace* (or Concord Adex or Concord Pacific.. all the same folks) as a potential buyer.... shudder to think


----------



## citysquared

elliot said:


> Nice render of SkyTower (u/c - phase 2), along with phase 1 (u/c), and phase 3 (on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> The site (shoring for SkyTower on the right, phase 1 construction in the centre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc46


Maybe it's because I just got back from vacation, but you are saying that tallest tower is technically under construction with shoring started to the right of phase 1? - sorry, but I don't see where the phase 2 tower will fit in. Could you kindly help me understand this better, thanks.


----------



## elliot

^ Yes it looks like a small footprint, but Phase 2 (SkyTower) is to the *right* of the Phase 1 podium + tower rising... the supertall will be _stuffed_ into the site (you can see the pile boring rig in action), with a podium to boot.

BTW, the pic below gives a better look at first glass/cladding in the 'channel' section of the Phase One tower. Think it bodes well. While being the runt of the litter (compared to SkyTower and Phase 3), Phase One @ *217m* deserves some props.

Below this construction pic is the Phase One_ *south elevation*_* render* which shows a giant head to toe balcony ”swoop" element, presumably using two different types of balcony glass (or glass plus another material). Could be interesting.









mburrrrr

South (_or south-west_) elevation render of Phase One









UT


----------



## elliot

*11 Bay (Westin Conference Centre Site) - 270 metres - HPA*

Can’t believe this box was designed by HPA who gave us One Yonge Street. And this is proposed on a waterfront site (Westin Conference Centre).








Link








Link









Link

I gave the *massing* a 5 minute make-over with a 60% office/40% residential split 
*Right centre in the pic*.








me


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I'm confused by the image at the top. The design is decent (although not very interesting) but doesn't really look like a 270m building to me. Will be nice to see the conference centre replaced though since to me it isn't that attractive.


----------



## elliot

It's a pretty hefty fella and they list the base building alone (assume they mean podium) at 37m... but does leave an impression of being shorter than 270m.


----------



## Bisonblight

It doesn't look as short in the drawings. But it is definitely a chunky buildings.


----------



## elliot

Render magician steveve plunked it into a southern slice of his future skyline. Looks tall now.
*orange*








steveve


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I'm confused by the image at the top. The design is decent (although not very interesting) but doesn't really look like a 270m building to me. Will be nice to see the conference centre replaced though since to me it isn't that attractive.


Agree that it's deceptive. We're used to skinny residential towers so an office tower that has far more girth will look shorter than it is. Ceiling heights are lower in residential too so we're used to seeing more floors in a 270m building.

Not keen that we're getting yet another all glass building but at least it's office.


----------



## elliot

Higher res posted at UrbanToronto.








UT


----------



## elliot

A revised submission is headed to the Planning and Housing Committee in late September for the proposed (massive) First Capital project, which is *across the street from Humber Bay’s “Little Miami” (left foreground in the first pic)*. Some submission details follow a few _reminder renders_ which show how large Toronto's western cluster may grow. .









Link

*This is proposed just across the street, north on the former Christie's Bakery site:*








UT








UT








UT

*1. Draft Secondary Plan May 2020 submission:*









Link

*2. Revisions: 15 buildings - 16 - 70 storeys*








Link


----------



## hkskyline

Do they plan to improve transport around the Humber Bay area? I suppose the streetcar line is the logical choice to go downtown but maybe they need a subway link as well if all those towers get built.


----------



## elliot

*THE ONE -309m/85 storeys:* Think this pic hints of the structural steel’s arrival soon. The *4 yellow* supports lying on-site will be vertical, presumably to support the 45 degree angled steel from the super columns.









Benito


----------



## elliot

hkskyline said:


> Do they plan to improve transport around the Humber Bay area? I suppose the streetcar line is the logical choice to go downtown but maybe they need a subway link as well if all those towers get built.


^ A Transit Project Assessment Process is underway - initial plans include an integrated transit hub centred around a *new* Park Lawn GO Station along with the Lake Shore streetcars and TTC bus bays (along the northwest corner of the site). A waterfront subway is still a pipe-dream ;-)









Link








UT


----------



## elliot

*The One - First super columns join the angled steel*.








Benito


----------



## elliot

*1. SkyTower shoring - 312.5m and Prestige rising - 217m*. 2. In the distance *(top centre)*, the best new addition to the market neighbourhood: 75 The Esplanade** (100m - 29s).









wmedia

*75 The Esplanade** *
First brick appearing 








bilked

render








UT








UT


----------



## citysquared

So glad that empty lot at 75 Esplanade is finally getting built out and happy to see that a cornice line is being maintained with adjacent faux beaux arts building. A very nice street.


----------



## elliot

*One more great render from steveve re: future Yonge and Eglinton neighbourhood (white is built).*








steveve


----------



## isaidso

The Canadian film industry continues to blossom. Film studios are concentrating in Toronto's Portlands with Basin Media Hub being the latest. It's developing into one of the biggest cluster of studios anywhere. There will be 9 studios in the area if this one is realized. Keep in mind that the buildings in the video may just be placeholders.

1. Revival Studios
2. Six5 Studios
3. District 28 Studios
4. Cinespace Studios
5. Pinewood Studios
6. Studio City
7. The Hearn
8. Cinespace Marine Terminal Studios
9. BASIN MEDIA HUB (featured)


----------



## elliot

*Fog-bound Clover and Teahouse under construction*








Benito


----------



## elliot

*Freed Developments thinking BIG, east across the Don Valley Parkway from the huge Crosstown Community on Eglinton Avenue East

175 WYNFORD DRIVE* - Earlier this year Freed acquired this 5.42-acre site of the Don Valley Hotel. On Friday he submitted a Zoning Bylaw Amendment application for 4 four mixed-use buildings - *54, ,49, 47 and 45 storeys in heigh*t (189,863 sqm of residential, 9,832 sqm of non-residential), near the under-construction Eglinton Crosstown LRT line.








Map

In the spring Freed also received approval fo*r Grand Park Village in Etobicoke*, a six-acre site across from the Mimico GO Transit, featuring over a million square feet of development.
*Height: 57m to 103m - Storeys: 32, 25, 23, 16*









UT


----------



## elliot

*Lakeside Residences - 157m, 127m, 51m - Storeys: 49, 39, 14 - site prep/shoring*








Jowblow333333








UT








UT








UT

*^ Part of East Bayfront - various built, under-construction - massing and block diagram below:*










Link


----------



## isaidso

Living downtown, venturing to the periphery is always interesting. A ton of intensification and infill is occurring but it's also a huge swath of territory. They could keep building like crazy out there for 50 years and they'd still be lots of room.

It's good to see though. Those suburbs need a lot of investment.


----------



## elliot

*6609 Stanley Avenue | 254m | 72s | Hariri Pontarini*
Not in Toronto (across the lake) but I grew up near Niagara Falls so indulge me (and I have posted my a$$ off in this thread ;-) Thanks to COVID (and a decimated tourist industry), this will likely move from “approved” to “never-built” very quickly.

But the good news is it’s designed by *Hariri Pontarini* who have designed half of the 328,517 new projects in Toronto. I’ve started a GoFundMe website to help move the project to The Six, and maybe Drake will chip in (he could probably under-write this on his own). The *podium will obviously be re-designed* as a much smaller cascading/tiered masterpiece (residents will overlook a much smaller *‘veil’ waterfall* that bisects the podium, a nod to the genesis of the project).









UT








UT








UT

*P.S.* I know you scrolled through the eye-candy renders without reading my witty introduction


----------



## Nouvellecosse

That design sort of grew on me. I wish that was the signature Cityplace building instead of the shitty maple leaf thing we're getting.


----------



## isaidso

There have been so many proposals for Niagara Falls but none of them seem to go anywhere. It's so bizarre and opposite of what happens a couple hours down the highway in Toronto. Maybe this will be the one to move forward?


----------



## elliot

*Decking The Rail Corridor - ORCA versus the City - updated*
Original ssc page link (posted near bottom of the page) >: TORONTO | Projects & Construction

I completely forgot that *ORCA* (Kingsway Group) *resubmitted new rail corridor concept plans* for OPA in June 2020. This concept was designed by world-renowned *Safdie Architects* and features 10 towers (6 are skybridge connected) ranging from 36 to 46 storeys, with park land to the south.








UT








UT


*The One - angled steel and super-columns







*

*APPLE TEMPLE - Retail entrance*
(early mock-up with cladding for angled steel - *^ see above*)








me​*Block 8 West Don Lands - 90m, 57m, 57m*








jfuji








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*225 Jarvis Street - 154m - 45s - (residential/hotel) - site demolition*








UT
*Demolition of the brutalist tower on-site*








brianyyz

*Garden District condos - 100m - 32s - u/c*








UT








brianyyz

*334 Bloor West -118m - 35s -pre-construction*








UT

*293 The Kingsway - 8 storeys - designed by Quadrangle*








UT








UT








UT

*Not a rendering ;-) AquaVista (on the right) nearing completion. The glorious colours of the maples beg the question… how have they turned when it’s +30 degrees (and my building management turned of the A/C days ago)?*








globalexpress

*So many Aquas - site overview: * AquaLina (left centre), AquaVista, AquaBella, and the best of the crop under site-prep, AquaLuna (site is lower right). They are all near the water ;-)








UT
*AquaLuna*








UT


----------



## elliot

*The Great (truncated) Pyramids of U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre- 20 + 12s - designed by Weiss/Manfredi and Teeple Architects - under construction*








UT

*Getting their cranes soon.*








AlbertC









UT


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Would have been cooler if they had risen all the way up as actual pyramids! 🙃
Although those are also cute.


----------



## ushahid

those 2 UoT buildings will add some height and some good architecture to the area.


----------



## elliot

*Social at Church + Dundas - 165m - 52s - Pemberton - RAW Design - u/c
Construction - bottom left of pic*








AlbertC








UT

*Peter and Adelaide - 152m - 47s - u/c*









Red Mars








UT








UT

*SCALA - 62m - 18s- designed by Wallman - under construction*








UT








UT








UT

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre - 140m - 32s - KPMB - u/c*
Easily the best of three Scotia-branded towers. Note the daring square floor plates. 

*Render (the exotic middle tower in the pic, Scotia Plaza behind)*








UT








Benito








UT


----------



## elliot

For anyone interested in a bit more about the huge *Portlands/Lower Don Lands 880 acre Redevelopment* (*SSC PAGE LINK*), CityTV just did a nice video *progress overview* including aerials of construction, time-lapse and more.
*New Port Lands naturalization taking shape - CityNews Toronto


55 Mercer - 155.5m - 47s - residential* (really like the podium’s warehouse vernacular given its location)
.








UT








UT
Sad days for friends and staff of Wayne Gretzky’s after 27 years, closing in October.








CBC

*125 George Street -149m - 39s - Diamond Corp - designed by Sweeney & Co. - pre-construction*








UT
West elevation








UT

*379-391 Adelaide West & 96 Spadina - 77m -16s - Allied - designed by Sweeny &Co - pre-construction*
The 16-storey office development features a unique mast design that allows the new office volume to *hover* above the warehouse-style heritage buildings. 








UT
Mast








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Stunning captures of CIBC Square before a storm (by Razz).*









Razz








Razz

*Far left is Sugar Wharf X 2 and Pinnacle One Yonge X 2 under construction. Right side, some the many mid-rises u/c east of Yonge Street.*








Razz


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> Elliott
> 
> 
> elliot, what is the "leak" you speak of?
> 
> Thanks for all the amazing posts, they really boost my spirits. We are definitely living in one of the top 5 world cities when it comes to not only sensibly planned size (don't count cities with massive favelas or shanties w/o infrastructure), but dynamism and quality of life.


citysquared, as follow-up to my *"leak" reply* to you above, check out this great drone video highlighting the Portlands flood protection progress and the new river valley being excavated in particular. Amazing stuff.

*https://youtu.be/0mKw3T6XIwE*
WaterfrontToronto


----------



## elliot

*75 on The Esplanade - 100m - 29s - Harhay - architectsAlliance - u/c*









mburrrrr

*mburrrrr’s “doodle” is a construction geek*








mburrrrr

*Real brick and reflections of… real brick.*








mburrrrr

*Perfect building in the perfect location (historic Market nabe).*








RyanD

*CIBC Square 1 - curtain-wall/crown completion on the east side, park/deck over rail corridor*









mburrrrr

*155 Balliol Street - 130m - 38s -designed by Quadrangle - proposed*









UT








UT

*West Don Lands: Block 3, 4 & 7 - 49m, 42m - designed by COBE and architectsAlliance - pre-construction*









UT








UT








UT

*West Condos - 52m - 14s - Aspen Ridge - Core Architects - under construction*









UT
*Shoring/excavation*








Red Mars








UT

*Cherry Place - 95m, 42m - Montgomery Sisam Architects, Architecture Unfolded - preconstruction*
Combines a new Options for Homes residential development with a new Rekai Centres Seniors Care Centre.









UT

*UPDATE:* just a few hours after I posted this above, there was news that the high-rise component (Option For Homes) was dropped in favour of a 13 storey (54m) building devoted fully to Long Term Care (348 beds), which now would cover the entire site. Strange timing ;-)








UT








UT

*LeftBank - 117.5m - 34s - Broccolini - designed by IBI Group - pre-construction*









UT

Nearby LeftBank also from Broccolini:
*River & Fifth Condominiums - 125m - 37s - Broccolini - Graziani + Corazza - under construction*









UT








UT
construction








UT


----------



## ushahid

i dont know how accurate is this but ive seeen so many claims like these in last 10 years since ive been following Toronto construction activity.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ubs-toronto-housing-bubble-1.5746432


----------



## elliot

Actually "bubble" doomsayers have been busy for nearly two decades. Bear in mind that *this is one bank (Swiss UBS)* and it's also the third year in a row that Toronto has been deemed by UBS to be in a bubble (in 2018 and 2019). 

Could it happen? Sure it's possible. Will it happen? Don't know, but COVID was supposed to wipe out local development activity and my last hundred posts paints a slightly different picture, no?


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *Real brick and reflections of… real brick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr


Great update although one small correction: this isn't real brick it's fake brick. These are panels with a thin veneer attached to the front that is meant to mimic brick. You can see the break in the panels.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> i dont know how accurate is this but ive seeen so many claims like these in last 10 years since ive been following Toronto construction activity.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ubs-toronto-housing-bubble-1.5746432


It's always wise to monitor these things, analyze the fundamentals fueling growth/prices, and let some steam out of the market when needed. Like 'elliot' mentioned, people have been warning about the impending crash for over a decade yet it never materialized. 

One thing has changed though and that's COVID. We'd be foolish to dismiss this as insignificant. It's way to early to conclude things are fine. We're smack dab in the middle of it and it may take years for things to normalize. It's time for prudence, following the data closely, and being pro-active if things look troubling. A crash isn't out of the question and we need to avoid one at all costs.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> Don't know, but COVID was supposed to wipe out local development activity and my last hundred posts paints a slightly different picture, no?


It has very little bearing on how things will pan out the next 2-5 years. We haven't even hit the peak of the 2nd wave yet. If this goes on too long our governments will go bankrupt. They can't continue sending people cheques indefinitely. It may take 3 months or it may take 10 years for our economy to recover to pre-COVID levels. We just don't know at this time.

These projects will continue to completion but if things stay the same or get worse development will come to a screeching halt.


----------



## elliot

isaidso said:


> Great update although one small correction: this isn't real brick it's fake brick. These are panels with a thin veneer attached to the front that is meant to mimic brick. You can see the break in the panels.


You might want to check your sources, because you are wrong. While most of the new buildings downtown do use brick veneer pre-cast, there has been a number of discussion posts, specifically about of the use of real brick (and human brick-layers) for 75 The Esplanade.

Sample post from UT on Mar 23, 2020:
*"Looks like they're going to hand lay the brick here - you can see the metal supports cast into the slab vs anchors for precast."

Pretty sure the bricklayer on the scaffolding, holding a brick.. works here. Note the first row of bricks.







*
*bilked*


----------



## elliot

*Toronto City Hall and Nathan Phillips Square*

One of the themed wraps on the new and improved TORONTO sign installed recently.








AlbertC
*The square re-design - completed in 2012 - Perkins + Will, Plant Architects*
New elements include a public pavilion with skating rink support facilities, food concession and an upper level roof terrace overlooking the Square,
a versatile new outdoor theatre and green roofs.








UT

*Eight Cumberland - 170m - 51s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - under construction*









AlbertC








UT

*Halo Residences on Yonge - 131m - 38s - designed by architectsAlliance - under construction*









UT








Benito








UT
*In late 2018 the clock tower of the 1871-built Fire Hall No.3, was stabilized and moved to its new location on the site.*








UT

*31R Parliament Street - 166m - 49s - Cityscape - SHoP, Quadrangle - proposed *
I really like elements of this design by SHoP and Quadrangle (especially the “Kettle Building”), proposed for a site in The Distillery District neighbourhood, but the project has gone silent. Maybe my post will inadvertently trigger some news ;-)

Kettle Building








UT








UT

4 storey "Ribbon Building" buffers the neighbourhood from the expressway and rail berm.








UT








UT

*The Bread Company - 68m - 20s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - site demolition*









UT








Towered








UT

*M2M Condos - 116m, 111m - 36s - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - under construction (phase 1)*









UT








EdSkira








UT

*968 O'Connor | 36m | 10s | RAW Design - recommended for approval*








UT

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH*









UT








condovo








UT

*The Winslow - 34m - 9s - Devron Developments - Rafael + Bigauskas - site shoring*









UT








EdSkira








UT

*York University Neuroscience Laboratory and Research Building - 11m - 2s - designed by HDR Architects - pre-construction*









UT

*540 King West - 51m - 15s - Allied - HPA - pre-construction*









UT








UT


----------



## elliot

isaidso said:


> Great update although one small correction: this isn't real brick it's fake brick. These are panels with a thin veneer attached to the front that is meant to mimic brick. You can see the break in the panels.


To follow up my earlier _correction_ of your evil twin iknowso's _correction_ , even pre-cast brick veneer isn't completely "fake" as you say... the thin brick slices used in veneers are decorative but are made from the same materials and processes as other brick. And the "breaks" you mention above are likely expansion gaps typical of layed brick. But as posted eariler, 75 The Esplanade is using "real brick".


----------



## elliot

*Updated renders:

One Crosstown (first phase of the huge Crosstown Community posted on earlier pages) - 130m, 115m, 109m - Aspen Ridge and Diamond Corp - Core Architects - pre-construction*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*28 Eastern - 46m - 12s - Alterra - design by Teeple Architects - application to demolish industrial building on site.*








UT


----------



## elliot

*Nice crown lighting on (nearly complete) Wellesley on the Park (194m - 60s)*









noahthewale


----------



## Dale

Alright, somebody needs to stop TO.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> You might want to check your sources, because you are wrong. While most of the new buildings downtown do use brick veneer pre-cast, there has been a number of discussion posts, specifically about of the use of real brick (and human brick-layers) for 75 The Esplanade.


I see. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Mephisto22

Thank you *Bjays93 and elliot *for your answers to my message ! Damn by the time I posted it and now we have a lot to see again ! This city does not stop to impress me. We're assisting to the booming of a big metropolis, at that rate Toronto will compete with New York someday !


----------



## isaidso

Mephisto22 said:


> This city does not stop to impress me. We're assisting to the booming of a big metropolis, at that rate Toronto will compete with New York someday !


Toronto is having one of those rare mega booms that last many decades. When the dust settles the city that emerges will look vastly different than what existed before. Canada is, essentially, building its 1st true global metropolis. Toronto is being re-imagined, rebuilt, and intensified block by block. from one end to the other.


----------



## elliot

*Ontario Court of Justice - 96m - 17s - Infrastructure Ontario - Renzo Piano - u/c*









Towered








UT








UT








noahthewale

*The original bank cluster watching the new kid - CIBC Square 1*









noahthewale

*The Arbour - 52m - 10s - George Brown College - (mass timber) design by Moriyama & Teshima - zoning approval pending*









UT








UT








UT

*75 Broadway Avenue - 117m - 38s - design by WZMH - site plan approval pending*









UT

*Westport (Port Credit) - 22s - Edenshaw - design by IBI Group - pre-construction*








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Guy on phone: “yeah I’m gonna be late… they just delivered another One of those m*thers”.*









Benito

*Apple store height (workers vs. super-column on the left)*









androiduk


----------



## elliot

*160 Front West - 240m - 46s - Cadillac Fairview - AS + GG - u/c*









Red Mars









UT
*^** Most folks like the building’s unique form, but many despise the 2 “mouths” on the east and west elevations. 

Apparently this design element was inspired by a “fake news” public figure (below).*

*







*
Link​


----------



## YalnızAdam

Elliot, thank you for your work. Could you please send the pics of projects by one post by. Thank you .


----------



## elliot

*Ontario Court of Justice - 96m - 17s - Renzo Piano - u/c

Yummy cladding close-up*








Drewww.









AlbertC

*1 Yorkville - 183m - 58s - Bazis - Rosario Varacalli - nearing completion

First reveal of the heritage element with green cornices and green window trim.*








DavidCapizanno

*Nice wiggly lines in the light *








tstormers

Beautiful heritage at grade.








AlbertC

Finally got some of its boots.








thaivic

*The One supertall: things are no longer “slow” on-site ;-).*









Benito

*199 Church - 124.5m - 39s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - revisions submitted for approval*








UT
*Small cantilever on the north/south elevations*








UT
*heritage at grade*








UT

*160 Front West - 240m - 46s - Cadillac Fairview - AS + GG - u/c - new renders

Curtain-wall*
















SmithGill Link

*2221 Yonge Condos - 195m - 58s - Tower Hill - Pei Partnership - u/c

In the mid-town skyline







*







by citatus, on Flickr

*The Ravine - 80m - 24s - Urban Capital - Rafael + Bigauskas - u/c

Located in suburban York Mills near the Don Valley Parkway*








UT








rudy








UT

*Artistry Condos - 104m - 29s - Tribute - G+C Architects - pre-construction

Lower floors of the podium are somewhat interesting, but the signature/worrisome G+C spandrel is usually hidden in renders ;-).*









UT

*Liberty Market Tower - 100m - 28s - Lifetime - Wallman Architects - u/c*









bilked








UT

*Valhalla Town Square - (5 buildings - 35m to 131m) - Edilcan - IBI Group - u/c

Given its location next to a freeway in Etobicoke, it gets a passing grade (C-minus ;-). *

















interchange42








drum118
*46-54 Ossington Ave - Hullmark, 3s - Audax - conversion from residential to retail/commercial (near trendy Queen Street West)
Neat construction hoarding*

[URL="https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/20201004_120827-jpg.274284/"]AlbertC

*Epic (barely visible) skyline photo posted on other forums.

Faint on the horizon you can glimpse the Yonge/Eglinton skyline on the left, Bloor-Yorkville right of centre and the financial district + Southcore on the right. Shot from Mount Nemo, about 60km away. *









View from Mount Nemo by Alex Meoko, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*East FiftyFive - 83m - 24s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - u/c*








AlbertC








UT








AlbertC

*The Davies - 30.5m - 9s - designed by CMV and Rafael + Bigauskas Architects - u/c*








AlbertC








UT








UT 

*Tower at Pier 27 - 115m - 35s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - nearing completion*








Jeff Morgan 








skycandy
*Note the installation of “minimalist” art ;-)*








skycandy

*Via Bloor - 138m, 116m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c

The 2 towers starting to poke up, just west of the viaduct*.








coreybrendan








UT

*50 Scollard - 147m - 41s - Lanterra - Foster + Partners - site prep (?)

Someone is taking a very long coffee break on this one (no activity for a month or so).*








AlbertC








UT


----------



## elliot

Previous posts have touched on some of Toronto's largest urban developments, including the Lower Don Lands Redevelopment (Portlands), a new commercial core in East Harbour, Humber Bay's massive make-over on the former Christie Bakery lands, The Eglinton and Yonge growing skyline (and large developments farther east of Yonge), and the enormous vertical transformation underway in suburban Mississauga.

*Focus On Etobicoke - another future ‘downtown’ urban node west of the core.

New Civic Centre - Winning Design - Henning Larsen, Adamson Associates, and PMA*









Link








UT








UT








UT








UT








UT

*Site (downtown in the distance, Humber Bay skyline on the right)*









Jules

*Pinnacle Master-planned development: 138m, 132m, 126.5 m, 117m, 108m, 102m, 97m, 91m, 85m - designed by Turner Fleischer Architects*

The first phase of Pinnacle International’s huge *9 building residential, office and retail development* is under construction.








UT








UT








Link

*Concert’s “The Kip District” - 117.5m, 115m, 90m, 76m, 62m - 39, 37, 28, 24, 20 storeys - under construction*









UT








UT

*Tridel has a number of projects in the works in Etobicoke.

EdenBridge Kingsway*








Link








Link

*Westerly*








Link

*More residential, commercial and mixed use developments are expected to start in 2021 in the Civic Centre neighbourhood*, however given this a major urban node, there is some criticism about the lack of height/density proposed by CreateTO, which is a city agency (essentially this is City Planning in charge).








UT








UT

*Some other Civic Centre submissions (winning design is Henning Larsen posted above)*

KPMB Architects and West 8








UT
Moriyama & Teshima, MJMA Architects, and Forrec








UT
Diamond Schmitt, Michael Van Valkenberg Associates








UT

*SCARBOROUGH: 
Agincourt Mall Redevelopment - (pre-construction) a proposed residential and mixed-use development with 12 buildings up to 143m tall. Designed by Giannone Petricone Associates.*









UT








UT








UT


----------



## ushahid

i didnt know the civic centre was in site prep stage. nice addition.


----------



## elliot

*80 Bloor Street West - 260m + (?)240m+(estimated) - 78s + 76s - Krugarand - designed by Giannone Petricone - approved (revised June submission)

An odd way to learn about “approval” of a major downtown development:* The developer's June revised proposal submission was opposed by the City and headed to an LPAT (formerly the OMB) hearing. Yesterday, news leaked in a neighbourhood association newsletter, that all issues had been resolved and “City Council approved the developer’s application" ... more than 2 months ago.

*No final renders (see elevations below) have been released but the approved submission contained some highlights:*

the taller west tower features a pattern of glass that reads as a "patchwork", breaking up the scale of the tower.
the easterly tower is clad in clear glass curtain-wall, articulated by deep horizontal sills at all floor slabs.
the podium would be clad with an undulating pleated glass curtain-wall wrapping the edges of the public park.
expansion of the Yorkville Village Park
*elevations*








UT
*site plan*








UT

*steveve - elevations*








steveve

*Aerial (the tallest left of centre is 1200 Bay (324m - 87s), with the 2 towers of 80 Bloor West practically “glued” to it from this pov.* A total of 241 floors proposed on a relatively small footprint.








steveve

*The One - 309m - 85s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - under construction*
I just discovered that my brother-in-law, who works at *Walters Group* in Stoney Creek (Ontario), didn’t mention they were *fabricating steel* (like the connectors below) for the tallest building in Canada… even though he knows I’m a skyscraper *geek* (coal in his stocking this Christmas ;-)

Fortunately a forum member who lives near the plant is stalking deliveries like these “octopus-ish” connectors ready for transport.








macro








Benito

*Toronto skyline*: for skyscraper and skyline geeks (like me), here’s a ‘by the numbers” snapshot of Toronto skyscraper totals, which I (and lots of others)
*define as 150 metres *or more (rather than the 100+ metre metric often used by the media).
*This snapshot uses a 150 metre +/- one metre*, because I think it’s a bit silly to ignore a half dozen scrapers that are .4 metres below the threshold ;-).

*Proposed: 
97* - 150m- 376m (CC3) 

*Construction:
26* - 150m- 312.5m (SkyTower) 

*Built: 
68* - 150m- 298m (FCP) 
*1* - 533m - (CN Tower)

*Built + Construction:* - TOTAL *95* 
*Built + Construction + Proposed:*- TOTAL *190* 

A) Supertalls (300m+) Built or Construction: 2 
B) Supertalls (300m+) Proposed: 7 

*My subjective observation:* for fun I decided to add in just *25% of the Toronto proposals* (24 skyscrapers) to project an informal built or under construction future snapshot: The total equals *119 skyscrapers*. Not bad. In fact IMO Toronto will one day have the *number 2 skyline* in North America. The city may not have a 400 metre+ skyscraper (though it’s not impossible in the future), but I think this fact is mitigated by the the tallest free-standing structure in North America, the CN Tower (553m). While purists insist CN is not a “building”, it has certainly been a skyline-changer in a few million photos for the past four and a half decades. It belongs in any skyline discussion.

*140 Yorkville Avenue - 29s - FirstCapital and Greybrook - condo + retail - designed by BBB Architects and Giannone Petricone - application for approval*


















Link: https://www.livabl.com/2020/03/29-storey-condo-tower-proposed-yorkville-redesign.html


----------



## elliot

*200 metres plus - Lake to Bloor/Yorkville*









steveve

*The Well - Condo, Office, Public Space, Rental, Retail - 174m,157m, 136m, 81m, 62.5m x 2, 56m - designed by Hariri Pontarini Architects, architectsAlliance, Wallman Architects, Adamson Associates Architects, BDP, Pickard Chilton - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars

*Moist and artful shot by kotsy*








kotsy

*1951 Yonge - 117m, 90m - 34s, 25s - Times Group - designed by Core Architects - pre-construction*









UT








UT 

*MRKT - 53m - 15s - Tridel - CS&P - site prep*

Close to Kensington Market, Chinatown and Queen Street West - part of Alexandra Park revitalization.








UT








UT








UT
Site prep








bilked

*Massey Hall Revitalization - 48m - 6s - KPMB - u/c*









DSC








UT








UT

*Bathurst Quay Revitalization: Canada Malting Silos, Ireland Pk, Waterfront Promenade - u/c








*

















Link


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Will the silos be converted to anything?


----------



## citysquared

Very big challenge for adaptive re-use. I would guess some sort of museum, a museum of the history of Toronto would be nice, but the verticality of it might be a challenge for many visitors, unless only the first few floors are for a museum and the rest is offices. Some have proposed a storage facility for archives. Any other suggestions? There have been some great ideas developed for Cape Town, Limerick and Kristiansand.


----------



## elliot

ThatOneGuy said:


> Will the silos be converted to anything?


If we don't hear (or see) news about the silos by the end of the year, they certainly won't meet the stated timeline: Design 2020. Construction start 2021.


----------



## elliot

*Bloor/Yorkville future render: the soaring block between Yonge and Bay Streets.*








steveve
*
CIBC Square Phase 1

Just when I thought photos of the diamonds couldn’t get any better, this happens:*








androiduk

*The Well u/c *








AHK

*The One supertall construction + Heritage building*









androiduk

*175 Wynford Drive - 4 mixed-use buildings- 177m, 157m, 151m and 142m - 54, 49, 47, 45 storeys - Freed - designed by Quadrangle - application for re-zoning submitted*

54s + 49s








PMT

site-plan








ChesterCopperpot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m(u/c), 264m, 217m (u/c) - 65s to 95s - designed by Hariri Pontarini 

Shoring nearly complete for SkyTower (excavation start soon)*








wmedia

*Prestige (Phase 1) - 217m *








Rascacielo

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c*








Rascacielo








UT

*Clover on Yonge u/c*









Paclo

*St. Lawrence Market North - 25m - 5s - City of Toronto - Rogers Stirk Harbour - u/c*









UT








UT








AlbertC

*Waterfront Innovation Centre - 53m - 12s - Waterfront Toronto - Sweeny &Co - u/c*









Rascacielo








UT

*Maverick - 155m - 49s - Empire - IBI Group - u/c

construction staging platform (before excavation can be completed)*








Red Mars








UT

*Suburban Vaughn
Festival South VMC - 50, 45, 29, 24 storeys - Menkes - IBI Group - pre-construction*









UT
*Possible re-design?*








UT








UT

*A neat skyline evolution (from Bloor/Yorkville south to the lake).*









steveve


----------



## Abhishek901

Most noticeable growth happened in South Core and Bloor-Yonge area.


----------



## citysquared

Thanks again elliot, so enjoy your updates.

Especially, though the smallest, St. Lawrence Market North, which I think is probably the best design for this site ever and probably one of the most important urban design projects in recent Toronto history. 

The visual axis that connects St. Lawrence Hall with St. Lawrence Market is an urban design masterstroke and the modern take on a market hall really works for me. I really like the barrel vaulted ceiling, a very dramatic space. Finally, the contiguous cornice line that connects this whole ensemble, very respectful and understated but modern, love it. Only slight disappointment is that a Canadian firm didn't win this project like Ventin Group etc. or other that did Old City Hall restoration and update, not for nationalistic reasons, but sentimental. This London firm did a great job nonetheless.


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> Thanks again elliot, so enjoy your updates.
> 
> Especially, though the smallest, St. Lawrence Market North, which I think is probably the best design for this site ever and probably one of the most important urban design projects in recent Toronto history.
> 
> The visual axis that connects St. Lawrence Hall with St. Lawrence Market is an urban design masterstroke and the modern take on a market hall really works for me. I really like the barrel vaulted ceiling, a very dramatic space. Finally, the contiguous cornice line that connects this whole ensemble, very respectful and understated but modern, love it. Only slight disappointment is that a Canadian firm didn't win this project like Ventin Group etc. or other that did Old City Hall restoration and update, not for nationalistic reasons, but sentimental. This London firm did a great job nonetheless.


You are most welcome and great post btw. Full disclosure, before posting the market interior render I had somehow totally missed this shot before (and the fact that the atrium offers a view of St. Lawrence Hall - logical but great it was part of the design of course).


----------



## ushahid

amazing updates Elliot.


----------



## elliot

Abhishek901 said:


> Most noticeable growth happened in South Core and Bloor-Yonge area.


Unless _lonely_ AURA (circa 2020) gets some of the very tall proposed neighbours. 









steveve


----------



## elliot

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre - 140m - 32s - Brookfield Property - KPMB - u/c

First curtain-wall*








Rascacielo








UT

*Fleur Condos - 85m - 29s | Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c*









AlbertC








UT

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners - u/c*

In the photo below note the 3 storey retailer (Alternative Thinking) who was one of few who refused to sell to the developer (a *documentary* on Honest Ed’s and the impact of this development on the neighbours and customers, airs *November 14th on CBC*).








Marcanadian








UT
Pretty good joke on the sign in the render








UT

*32 Raglan Avenue - 95m - 28s - Madison Group - superkül - application for re-zoning

Near Bathurst and St. Clair (great design, don’t buy the pizza ;-)*








UT








UT

*Kingsway Crescent - 32m - 8s - Harhay - TACT Architecture - pre-construction*









Link








Link

*Geary Factory Lofts - Intentional Capital - 4s - office- proposed*









Geary

*20 Maitland - 145m - 45s - Plaza - Quadrangle - pre-construction (site cleared)*









UT








UT

*Nahid on Broadview - 6s - Options - site prep*









UT








AlbertC

*(Etobicoke) Evermore at West Village - 28s - Tridel - Kirkor Architects - site prep*









UT








UT

*Grand Central Mimico - 123m, 90m, 46m - 37s, 26s, 12s - VANDYK Group - Kohn - pre-construction

West of the Humber Bay skyline cluster.*








UT








UT








UT


*Mississauga
Exchange District Condos - 232m, 201m, 136m, 96m - 72, 60, 42, 30 storeys - IBI Group - excavation*








UT
*Excavation (supervised by a ’skeleton’ crew).*








Jasonzed








UT








UT

*Something of a more modest scale in Port Credit:
TANU - 15s - IBI Group - u/c*









Lake Ontario


----------



## elliot

Think this reno deserves it’s own post ;-)*: 357 Bay St. Renovations - 11s - DREAM - u/c*









deerparker


----------



## liburni

Thank you for your updates elliot.

I think someone mentioned it earlier but it may have gone unnoticed. Are you able to limit the number of projects per post so as not to have to scroll down forever to see new updates? I do not know what the usual pics/post is but the fewer the better so that we can start fresh pages and scrolling is minimized.


----------



## elliot42

elliot said:


> *Bloor/Yorkville future render: the soaring block between Yonge and Bay Streets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steveve
> 
> *CIBC Square Phase 1
> 
> Just when I thought photos of the diamonds couldn’t get any better, this happens:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> androiduk
> 
> *The Well u/c *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHK
> 
> *The One supertall construction + Heritage building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> androiduk
> 
> *175 Wynford Drive - 4 mixed-use buildings- 177m, 157m, 151m and 142m - 54, 49, 47, 45 storeys - Freed - designed by Quadrangle - application for re-zoning submitted*
> 
> 54s + 49s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMT
> 
> site-plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesterCopperpot
> 
> *Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m(u/c), 264m, 217m (u/c) - 65s to 95s - designed by Hariri Pontarini
> 
> Shoring nearly complete for SkyTower (excavation start soon)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wmedia
> 
> *Prestige (Phase 1) - 217m *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Clover on Yonge u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> 
> *St. Lawrence Market North - 25m - 5s - City of Toronto - Rogers Stirk Harbour - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> *Waterfront Innovation Centre - 53m - 12s - Waterfront Toronto - Sweeny &Co - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Maverick - 155m - 49s - Empire - IBI Group - u/c
> 
> construction staging platform (before excavation can be completed)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Suburban Vaughn
> Festival South VMC - 50, 45, 29, 24 storeys - Menkes - IBI Group - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Possible re-design?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *A neat skyline evolution (from Bloor/Yorkville south to the lake).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steveve


This is impressive (and looks more than a little like Neo-Tokyo in Akira BTW); I enjoy the "who's got the tallest/most buildings" game, and I give Toronto full marks for having, and developing, a kick butt skyline.


----------



## isaidso

You did attach it. I selected 1 image for each comment I made. That image above is probably the one I should have used as it highlights the location and flatiron design better.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Mansa Musa said:


> Beautiful city, but surprising to see Toronto be less biker friendly than Chicago and NYC.


Where did you see that exactly? Was there some sort of official ranking?


----------



## elliot

*West Don Lands: Block 20 - 163m - 45s - Dream - Henning Larsen - (approved at 165m?)

Appears to be just approved today by provincial zoning order @ up to 165 metres (incl. mechanical). A great addition to the Distillery District in any case.*









UT








UT








UT

*Eight Cumberland - 170m - 51s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c*









UT








Benito








UT

*11 YV - 213m - 62s - Metropia - Sweeny &Co - site prep/demolition

Demo nearing the end.*








Benito








UT








UT

*8 Wellesley West - 182m - 55s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - pre-construction (sales January 2021) 

video capture*








AlbertC

*elevation*








UT

*Construction fog on Yonge - Clover (on left), Halo and Wellesley On the Park all u/c in today’s early morning soup.*









Benito









jackattaaaack

*CIBC Square*








mcornett

*The Selby (166m - 50s) *








111


----------



## elliot

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre - 140m - 32s - Brookfield Property - KPMB - u/c

A UT forum member noted the use of corner cross-bracing (seen in photo below) was also used in the first 2 phases (frees up space and provides unobstructed corner views).*








Red Mars

*2323 Yonge - 138m - 37s - RioCan - DIALOG - pre-construction*








UT








UT

*Public Realm: University of Toronto - Front Campus - KPMB Architects, MVVA and Urban Strategies - site prep *









UofT
*Seems to be on pause for the past couple of months.*








AlexBozikovic

*ART: to supplement my earlier post about interesting/goofy public art, U Condominiums hosts this ass.*








Benito


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *West Don Lands: Block 20 - 163m - 45s - Dream - Henning Larsen - (approved at 165m?)
> 
> Appears to be just approved today by provincial zoning order @ up to 165 metres (incl. mechanical). A great addition to the Distillery District in any case.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Eight Cumberland - 170m - 51s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *11 YV - 213m - 62s - Metropia - Sweeny &Co - site prep/demolition
> 
> Demo nearing the end.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *8 Wellesley West - 182m - 55s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - pre-construction (sales January 2021)
> 
> video capture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> *elevation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Construction fog on Yonge - Clover (on left), Halo and Wellesley On the Park all u/c in today’s early morning soup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackattaaaack
> 
> *CIBC Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcornett
> 
> *The Selby (166m - 50s) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111


I believe the middle condo is Tea House not Halo


----------



## elliot

Ed Skira said:


> I believe the middle condo is Tea House not Halo


Thx, you are correct. Halo is still at grade.

To make amends, you are the featured photographer below. 

*York University: School of Continuing Studies - 29m - 5s - York University - Perkins + Will - u/c*








UT








Ed Skira









UT


----------



## isaidso

Renderings surfaced of what Mississauga's new downtown could look like, replete with corporate logos. I see VISA, Nabisco, Oreo, Samsung, Oxford, etc. Looks good although the buildings feel a little short for the width of the street. More height would make it look 'cozier'.























Square One District | ?m | 65s | Oxford Properties | Hariri Pontarini







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Prestige (One Yonge Phase 1) - cladding looking’ good.*








Benito

*145 Wellington West - 234m - 65s - H&R REIT - Turner Fleischer - pre-construction (site-plan approval pending)*








PMT

*Podium error.*








PMT

*The Saint - 149m - 46s - Minto Group - Wallman Architects - approved/excavation about to start*








UT
*Breaking ground.*








Benito








UT

*West Don Lands: Block 20 - 119m - 32s - Dream - Henning Larsen - approved 

The white/grey shorter east tower (centre of the pic), just left of the red Block 20 tower (approved at 165m)*








UT

*The Woodsworth - 58m - 17s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - u/c

Nice infill buildin*g.








deetparker








UT

*The Cardiff - 39m - 12s - Sierra - RAW Design - u/c*








UT








WislaHD

*Tower at Pier 27 - 118m - 35s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - nearing completion*








Benito

*“Heritage” component* of Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre - 140m - u/c). *Actually just reflecting history.* 








Benito


----------



## elliot

*65 King Street East - 83m - 18s - Carttera - WZMH - u/c*








RyanD

*Google’s future home*








UT

*Suburban Vaughn: CG Tower - 189m - 60s - Cortel Group - Quadrangle - u/c*








UT








Ed Skira








UT

*Temporarily gone but not forgotten.
KPF-designed YSL (299 metres): huge, still unchanged excavation that was well under-way in March… before Cresford went way-under.*








AlbertC








AlbertC

*Yonge and Gerrard future render - YSL is the tallest.*








steveve


----------



## elliot

*2150 Lake Shore - 15 towers from 16 storeys to 71 storeys (225m) - First Capital Allies and Morrison - revised Master-Plan submitted in July.*

The latest July 2020 master-plan has a number of changes from the 2019 plan, including a *large increase in office/commercia*l, jumping from 41,900 m² to 64,400m² of space.*The park component has doubled* in size and the overall public space on site has increased by 11%.

*Park*








UT

*Humber Bay skyline (with even more already u/c like Vita @ 177m).*








Ottawan

*Proposed: 15 new towering neighbours hoping to join the hood, just across the street.*








UT

*SPECIAL NOTE: * I posted these *"walkable” public realm project sketches from Alfredo Carabello* on another forum (without any problem), but for some reason either Instagram won't serve them up here or SSC won't display them. CLICK on the *Alfredo Carabello *links below if you are interested in seeing them at Instagram.








Alfredo Caraballo








Alfredo Caraballo

*50 Scollard - 147m - 41s - Lanterra - Foster + Partners - site prep (site demo + heritage retention work)

Finally back to site prep for Foster’s other “One” in Yorkville.*








AlbertC








UT








UT








UT

*St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front - 91.5m - 26s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - u/c*









Benito








UT

*Exhibit Residences - 100m - 32s - Bazis - Rosario Varacalli - completed

Exhibit’s shifting blocks across from Libeskind’s shifting crystals (ROM addition).*








Benito








UT

*The Manderley Condominiums - 34m - 12s - Nova Ridge - IBI Group - site demolition permit approved

Located on Kingston Road in Scarborough*








UT

*415 Yonge - 239m - 61s - Marwest - Kirkor - refused? or in limbo?

This is a 42 storey addition on top of the existing 19 storey building which was recommended for refusal in 2019 (with a few hundred planning objections). Haven't heard anything since or whether the proponent challenged the city at LPAT.*









UT


----------



## elliot

*60 Queen East - 186m - 57s - Bazis - Core Architects - recommended for approval at 183m

Low-rise Church and Queen undergoing big changes with this and HPA’s 88 Queen (under construction).

60 Queen East podium*








UT








UT








ushahid


----------



## elliot

*700 University Avenue - 209m - 61s - KingSett Capital - KPMB - recently submitted for re-zoning

4 storey addition to the existing office and a 61 storey 531 unit rental building behind.*








UT

*From the application docs:















*

Application link


----------



## elliot

*The Well - office/residential/retail - 7 buildings - 56m - 174m - 14s to 46s - RioCan, Tridel - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

New renders: great look at the Wellington Street residential portion of The Well (u/c)
Really think the new mid-rises fit in beautifully with Wellington's warehouse/historic typology. What a street!*








Tridel

*Front Street residential towers (u/c)*









Tridel








Tridel









Red Mars

*245 Queen Street East | 128m | 37s | ONE Properties | Arquitectonica - partial site-prep**

*Developer seeking to purchase a public lane from the city to incorporate into the plan.








UT








UT

*Golden Mile Shopping Centre Redevelopment - 25 to 48 storeys - Choice Properties - Giannone Petricone - new zoning bylaw & subdivision plan submitted

First phase has grown taller with 48s, 44s and 38s towers and several mid-rises.*








ferusian








ferusian








ferusian

*334 Bloor West - 118m - 35s - IBI Group - pre-construction

Bloor and Spadina*








UT








UT

*Hotel X (phase 2) - 30s - Exhibition Place - NORR(?) - proposed

Includes a 30-storey hotel (approx. 400 rooms) and an entertainment venue with capacity for 6,000-7,000 seats*








ADRM








ADRM


----------



## Josedc

well damn, Toronto


----------



## elliot

*First exterior peek at the Massey Hall Restoration and additions. 

Before*








AoD

*Now
(Note: the bricked windows will likely host event imaging/promotion.*









DSC









UT








DSC

*New performance space behind sporting a glazed wall overlooking the dome of the 1905-built Bank of Toronto building on Yonge Street.*









UT









UT

*Main Hall*








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*CIBC Square 1*

Ummm *wow*. One face of the crown lighting being tested. :worship:









Dustin William


----------



## Abhishek901

elliot said:


> *First exterior peek at the Massey Hall Restoration and additions.
> 
> Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AoD
> 
> *Now
> (Note: the bricked windows will likely host event imaging/promotion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC
> 
> *New performance space behind sporting a glazed wall overlooking the dome of the 1905-built Bank of Toronto building on Yonge Street.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Main Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


Why have that glass facade on a historic structure? it looks bizarre.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Abhishek901 said:


> Why have that glass facade on a historic structure? it looks bizarre.


For improved circulation in the building.


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *60 Queen East - 186m - 57s - Bazis - Core Architects - recommended for approval at 183m
> 
> Low-rise Church and Queen undergoing big changes with this and HPA’s 88 Queen (under construction).
> 
> 60 Queen East podium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ushahid


I wonder why they are no laws governing misleading images used in renderings to sell condos. Streetcars are constantly showing up on streets that have no active routes thus giving buyers a false sense that they will be on a transit route if they purchase a unit.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> I wonder why they are no laws governing misleading images used in renderings to sell condos. Streetcars are constantly showing up on streets that have no active routes thus giving buyers a false sense that they will be on a transit route if they purchase a unit.


Agree. A lot of renderings are flat out lies with the explicit intent to deceive consumers. When they've dazzled you with a splashy image they then start stripping away many of the attractive features, quality materials, etc. Sometimes they end up building something that looks nothing like what they showed you. 

They argue that everyone knows it's just an 'image' knowing full well that most people don't realize that and that most people get seduced by those images. 'Value engineering' is what they call it. Value for whom? More like 'de-value engineering'.

When you call them on it they say its normal and they're doing nothing wrong. Appalling really. If someone did that to them, when buying a car for instance, they'd go ballistic.


----------



## elliot

*Amazing (updated) Bloor/Yorkville to the lake - under-construction and proposed.*









steveve

*357 King West - 148m - 42s - Great Gulf - Quadrangle - u/c*









Red Mars








UT








UT

*250 Dundas West - 165m - 49s - Dream Office - IBI Group - site-plan approval submitted

Nice rental tower moving closer to a start (plus office and retail).*








UT








UT

*More suburban Vaughan talls.

7800 Jane - 193m, 163m, 81m - 60s, 50s, 17s - Aspen Ridge - Quadrangle - site-prep (demolition)*









UT
*Updated podium design.*








ryanbruins17








Ed Skira

*Regent Park: Daniels DuEast - 96m - 29s - Daniels - Core Architects - nearly complete*









UT








AlbertC








AlbertC

*101 Spadina Avenue - 47s - Devron Developments - Diamond Schmitt - pre-construction/soil testing*









UT








UT








Red Mars


----------



## elliot

*Concord Canada House - 233m, 206m - 69s, 59s - Concord Adex - IBI Group - u/c

Tallest in CityPlace.*








UT








Red Mars

*123 Portland - 49m - 14s - Minto Group - Sweeny &Co - u/c*









UT








Red Mars








UT








UT

*West Condos - 52m - 14s - Aspen Ridge - Core Architects - excavation*








UT








Red Mars

*The Mackenzie -16s - Pemberton - Quadrangle - u/c*








UT








Ed Skira

*Nice medium-rise for The Danforth.

Theo Condos - 28m - 8s - Condoman - Standard Practice - approved/in sales*








AlbertC

*Some eye candy from sky candy: Bridgepoint Health *









skycandy








skycandy
*
All this posting leaves me in a bit of a* *fog*. 









noahthewale


----------



## isaidso

What's crazy to me is how far from 'built out' downtown looks and feels despite 100s of new buildings completed the last 15 years. Toronto built 499 buildings 50m+ 2005-2020; most of those in the downtown. Maybe by 2035 and another 500-600 buildings we'll get a sense of it?

Downtown NEXT 15 YEARS?

500 new buildings 50m+
Yonge Street spine built out
Rail Deck Park
Portlands built
East Harbour built
another 150,000 people


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yes, I think because so much of current downtown wasn't even considered downtown not all that long ago. When I first came to the forum it was common for people to debate whether Yorkville is part of downtown or if it was a separate "uptown" or something. Granby st, just an arms reach from Yonge, really reminds a person of that. Not only does it feel residential, it doesn't even feel inner-city residential to me. More like dense inner-suburb with the driveways and garage doors out front. There are several other residential areas that, while not suburban, definitely don't feel "downtown" to me. Dundonald, Irwin, etc. I wonder how these areas will fare as downtown development marches forward. It's not unusual for downtowns engulf houses as they expend, but usually they're converted into non-residential uses such as retail or office.


----------



## isaidso

My God, you've been here (2005) longer than I have (2007). I remember those 'what is downtown' discussions. Someone mentioned that the existence of the 'Uptown' cinema spoke to Yorkville not historically being considered downtown. Maybe that was me?

You're right that 2005-2020 has seen a massive, not to mention ambitious, enlargement of the downtown footprint. I appreciate the scale of it but it still takes me aback that Toronto has only made a medium sized dent in it thus far. With some exceptions, we'll end up with 50-400m buildings stacked one after the other across the whole thing.

Speaking of those exceptions, it would be a shame if Granby ended up like Charles West. It may end up being 50 floor condos but a few pockets preserved like Granby would add a lot to the fabric of downtown.


----------



## elliot

*The Well - the Wellington Street mid-rise component (u/c left side of pic).*









AHK








Tridel

*The One - focus on steel-workers*








skycandy








skycandy

*Massey Hall Rennovation: original glass *








skycandy

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 264m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Prestige (Phase 1) rising above the podium.*








skycandy
*Close on cladding.*








skycandy

*“Prestige” in the centre.*








UT 

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m - 70s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c

Some cladding close-ups.*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy








UT

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums - 171m - 52s - Lanterra - architectsAlliance - u/c*








skycandy
*Terracotta detailing on the shorter curved tower.*








skycandy

*250 Lawrence West - 35m - 9s - Graywood - Quadrangle - approved (LPAT)*








UT








UT

*44 Broadway Avenue - 138m - 44s - Collecdev - KPMB - pre-construction

A redevelopment of St. Monica's Church with an added 44-storey (398 unit) condominium.*








UT








UT

*580 King West - 40m - 9s - C Squared Properties - AUDAX - approved*








UT


*Note: more Church Street height * in the future: Graywood plans to redevelop 241 Church Street in to a 53-storey high-rise tower with approximately 570 residential units. Site was purchased for $73 million. 🌇


----------



## elliot

*More images for 2 Tecumseh - 7 to 30 storeys - condo, office, retail, public space - TAS - KMPB - pre-construction

Nearly 1 million square feet of mixed uses.*








Public Works via UT








Public Works via UT








AlbertC








AlbertC

*Avenue & Park | 30m | 7s | Stafford | IBI Group - u/c*








Ed Skira









*In the past decade, developer Tridel has been improving its design game. Some projects around the city.

FORM Condos (14s near OCAD - move in under-way)*
















Tridel

*SCALA (Bayview Village - sold out)*








Tridel
*
Master-planned high-rise community at Bloor and Islington:

Bloor Promenade (sold out)*








Tridel

*Islington Terrace (sold out) - 145m - 45s - Kirkor*








Tridel

*Bloor Vista (sold out)*








Tridel

*Chateau (Auberge On The Park - Leslie & Eglinton)*








Tridel

*
*


----------



## Ed Skira

K


elliot said:


> *Amazing (updated) Bloor/Yorkville to the lake - under-construction and proposed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steveve
> 
> *357 King West - 148m - 42s - Great Gulf - Quadrangle - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *250 Dundas West - 165m - 49s - Dream Office - IBI Group - site-plan approval submitted
> 
> Nice rental tower moving closer to a start (plus office and retail).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *More suburban Vaughan talls.
> 
> 7800 Jane - 193m, 163m, 81m - 60s, 50s, 17s - Aspen Ridge - Quadrangle - site-prep (demolition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Updated podium design.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryanbruins17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Skira
> 
> *Regent Park: Daniels DuEast - 96m - 29s - Daniels - Core Architects - nearly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> *101 Spadina Avenue - 47s - Devron Developments - Diamond Schmitt - pre-construction/soil testing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars


both Spadina and university may turn into the grand Boulevathat Toronto needs


isaidso said:


> What's crazy to me is how far from 'built out' downtown looks and feels despite 100s of new buildings completed the last 15 years. Toronto built 499 buildings 50m+ 2005-2020; most of those in the downtown. Maybe by 2035 and another 500-600 buildings we'll get a sense of it?
> 
> Downtown NEXT 15 YEARS?
> 
> 500 new buildings 50m+
> Yonge Street spine built out
> Rail Deck Park
> Portlands built
> East Harbour built
> another 150,000 people


my only concern is that they don’t just build condos with podiums of Royal Bank Branches and shoppers drug Marts we need restaurants entertainment venues one-of-a-kind shops if we are to be a real city where people want to live , work And visit.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> K
> 
> both Spadina and university may turn into the grand Boulevathat Toronto needs
> 
> my only concern is that they don’t just build condos with podiums of Royal Bank Branches and shoppers drug Marts we need restaurants entertainment venues one-of-a-kind shops if we are to be a real city where people want to live , work And visit.


It's optimal but how do we accomplish that? If rents/property taxes are high the only businesses that can make a go of it are the big chains. This is a problem in desirable cities everywhere. 

If property values double, property taxes double, but a retailer's sales don't. Eventually it becomes impossible to stay profitable. Independents keep pleading with John Tory to do something but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## citysquared

I think this is what Jane Jacobs meant so many decades ago when she wrote that gentrification or rather bad gentrification begins to undo what is so great about a city, namely diversity. We are certainly witnessing how our success is leading to a monoculture of upscale restaurants and chain stores, banks etc in some areas. The only businesses that can survive that offer unique goods and services are the ones that own their own properties, but how long will they last until they are bought out and replaced with a soulless ersatz version of what they were or yet another pharmacy.


----------



## elliot

*510 Yonge - 197m - 59s - KingSett Capital - Quadrangle - proposed

500 residential units, retail plus off-site parkland dedication.*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Neat construction folks photos from The Well by archivist Red Mars.*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *510 Yonge - 197m - 59s - KingSett Capital - Quadrangle - proposed
> 
> 500 residential units, retail plus off-site parkland dedication.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


What a wonderful looking condo. Rounded corners, reddish hues. It will never get approved. Toronto planners and the design review panel only want blue grey boxes with white banded balconies. Look what happened to the gold curvy building proposed along Bloor. DOA


----------



## elliot

*510 Yonge - 197m - 58s - proposed (renders posted above)

Great massing model for the proposal by steveve.*








steveve

*Waterfront Innovation Centre - 53m - 12s - Waterfront Toronto - Sweeny &Co - u/c*









skycandy








skycandy

*Via Bloor - 138m - 46s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*









skycandy








skycandy

*Grand Hotel Redevelopment - 154m - 45s - Amexon - Core Architects - site demolition/site-plan submitted for approval

Re-designed - 50-storey mixed-use building* comprised of 240 hotel suites, 581 residential units, and other non-residential uses.









PMT

*Skewed to avoid hospital flight-path.*








PMT


----------



## elliot

*Suburban Pickering

Durham Live - Phase 1 Casino - Great Canadian Gaming - CDA in association with CGL - u/c
Phase 1 under construction*: 330,000-square-foot gambling venue, aptly named Pickering Casino Resort. The casino will feature 2,350 slot machines, 100 live tables, dining and entertainment facilities, an adjoining five-star, 225-room hotel
and concert venue with 2,500 seats.

*Phase 2 - Minister’s Zoning Order to expedite construction of the project issued today*: next part of the $2-billion, 240-acre, multi-use development known as Durham Live. 
The project will eventually include 150,000 square feet of restaurants, another 350-room hotel with a 100,000-square-foot convention centre, and 250,000 square feet of film studios to be operated by TriBro Studios. It will be the first purpose-built film studio district in the region.

*Master-plan by SVN*








UT


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I think this is what Jane Jacobs meant so many decades ago when she wrote that gentrification or rather bad gentrification begins to undo what is so great about a city, namely diversity. We are certainly witnessing how our success is leading to a monoculture of upscale restaurants and chain stores, banks etc in some areas. The only businesses that can survive that offer unique goods and services are the ones that own their own properties, but how long will they last until they are bought out and replaced with a soulless ersatz version of what they were or yet another pharmacy.


True although she, to the best of my knowledge, didn't have any solutions to this issue either.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> What a wonderful looking condo. Rounded corners, reddish hues. It will never get approved. Toronto planners and the design review panel only want blue grey boxes with white banded balconies. Look what happened to the gold curvy building proposed along Bloor. DOA


I like it too but its 45 degree angle position relative to Yonge is extremely irritating.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> I like it too but its 45 degree angle position relative to Yonge is extremely irritating.


There is a reddish coloured building in manhattan that sits at an angle too and it has always bugged me.


----------



## liburni

These windows with dots on them are not very pleasant to look through from the inside. The pharmacy building has them and you get this strange sensation because your eyes are having to focus both close (on the dots) and far (outside view).


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> There is a reddish coloured building in manhattan that sits at an angle too and it has always bugged me.


These things irritate me more than they should but I can't help it. There's one like that on Yonge up in North York. I can't bare looking at it.


----------



## isaidso

liburni said:


> These windows with dots on them are not very pleasant to look through from the inside. The pharmacy building has them and you get this strange sensation because your eyes are having to focus both close (on the dots) and far (outside view).
> 
> View attachment 682400


They're used because they substantially decrease bird strikes.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> They're used because they substantially decrease bird strikes.


Are bird strikes less frequent on buildings that don’t use all that blue glass which is on every new build in Toronto?


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> Are bird strikes less frequent on buildings that don’t use all that blue glass which is on every new build in Toronto?


The dotted glass is supposedly the most effective kind in use but don't know about the correlation between bird strikes and window colour.


----------



## elliot

*250 Dundas West - 165m - 49s - Dream Office - IBI Group - site-plan submitted

New design submitted with site-plan submission.*








ferusian








ferusian

*SkyTower @ 312.5m (right side) and Prestige @ 217m (left side)*









Link 

*75 The Esplanade @ 100m*









mburrrrr

*St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front - 91.5m - 26s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - u/c

The shift is on. *








drum118








UT

*Demolition everywhere....

Y&S Condos - 121m - 35s - Tribute - Graziani + Corazza - site demolition*









UT








WislaHD








UT

*Regent Park: Block 1 - 85m - 25s - Daniels - superkül - site prep*









UT








WislaHD








UT

*Line 5 Condos - 114m - 36s - Reserve Properties - IBI Group - site demolition*









UT








WislaHD








UT

*A brutal(ist) demolition… site of Grand Hotel Redevelopment (154m).*









ShonTron

*Azura Condos - 108m - 32s - Capital Developments - IBI Group - u/c*









UT








Ed Skira








UT

*The Parker - 123m - 37s - Fitzrovia - Graziani + Corazza - u/c*









WislaHD








UT

*Ontario Court of Justice Toronto @ 96m by Renzo Piano.

Cladding close-up.*








smably








smably

*The Garrison Point “sardines” cluster still u/c, with Humber Bay (always u/c) rising in the distance.*









Red Mars


----------



## elliot

*Pickering Town Centre - master-plan*









.dwg
*Arts Centre*








.dwg








.dwg








.dwg

*Universal City Residential u/c*









yoshirocks72








yoshirocks72


----------



## ushahid

250 Dundas looks decent now, i really liked the older design.








250 Dundas West | UrbanToronto


250 Dundas West, Toronto by 1, IBI Group




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

Agree. The original design for 250 Dundas West looked great I suspected they'd switch it out for something vapid. I just lost all interest in this proposal.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *Regent Park: Block 1 - 85m - 25s - Daniels - superkül - site prep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WislaHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


Yuck. This is going to be awful the second it goes up.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> Agree. The original design for 250 Dundas West looked great I suspected they'd switch it out for something vapid. I just lost all interest in this proposal.


we all have an eye for what is pleasing to ourselves. The previous design to me bothered my eyes looking at it, and black on renderings always seems to come out grey In built form, the international design feel of the new rendering Is not as boring as all blue glass condos , with balconies wrapping around . So for me, I will be interested to see this condo built In this iteration.


----------



## isaidso

Very true. Diversity is our trump card and that extends to architecture/design. Unfortunately, the vast majority of what gets built doesn't appeal to me. When they do I get a little giddy but it's usually tinged with worry as I know it likely won't get built like that. Occasionally, they'll propose a design I like but the design features I like don't get stripped away. It's maybe only 1 out of every 30-40 proposals but 1 is better than zero.


----------



## ushahid

*tansit city phase 6 (Vaughan). 206m(64s) condos, 21storeys office and 7s Hotel.*




__





175 Millway Avenue | 206.1m | 64s | SmartCentres | Gensler


Next phase is to the south: 64s (condo)+ 21s (office) + 7s (hotel)




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Clover (foreground) and Teahouse (behind) topping out.*









jackattaaaack

*Humber Bay construction (Vita On the Lake - 177m)*








Jasonzed








UT

*Amica at The Balmoral Club - 49m - 13s - seniors residence - Amica - Montgomery Sisam - pre-construction*









Marcanadian








Marcanadian

*PJ Condos - 157m - 48s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - topped-out.

Optical illusion from this angle where the tower seems to be perched above one wall.*








penlasdle
*Tower curves inward to podium.*








UT

*33 Yorkville Avenue - 216m, 143m - 68s - Cresford - architectsAlliance - on-hold/excavated/new owner

On-hold after a huge excavation, (Cresford bankruptcy) but a new owner last month announced (Pemberton).*








UT








Benito

*One of many new public realm lane-ways and parks that all the Yorkville construction projects will yield.*








UT

*The Saint - 149m - 46s - Minto Group - Wallman Architects - site-prep

Great podium.*








UT








UT

*One Delisle - 155m - 44s - Slate - Studio Gang - approved

New render.*








AlbertC


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That Studio Gang project is suspiciously high quality. I really hope it won't get value engineered.


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *Clover (foreground) and Teahouse (behind) topping out.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackattaaaack
> 
> *Humber Bay construction (Vita On the Lake - 177m)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonzed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Amica at The Balmoral Club - 49m - 13s - seniors residence - Amica - Montgomery Sisam - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcanadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcanadian
> 
> *PJ Condos - 157m - 48s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - topped-out.
> 
> Optical illusion from this angle where the tower seems to be perched above one wall.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penlasdle
> *Tower curves inward to podium.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *33 Yorkville Avenue - 216m, 143m - 68s - Cresford - architectsAlliance - on-hold/excavated/new owner
> 
> On-hold after a huge excavation, (Cresford bankruptcy) but a new owner last month announced (Pemberton).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> *One of many new public realm lane-ways and parks that all the Yorkville construction projects will yield.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *The Saint - 149m - 46s - Minto Group - Wallman Architects - site-prep
> 
> Great podium.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *One Delisle - 155m - 44s - Slate - Studio Gang - approved
> 
> New render.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC


You can see where they have already value engineered one Delisle .all the top parts of those individual strands where tapered. now they don’t taper , they are flat across .it almost now does not look like the artichoke that it did before .still unusual for Toronto . but it’s been definitely tampered with and not as original as the original


----------



## elliot

Ed Skira said:


> You can see where they have already value engineered one Delisle .all the top parts of those individual strands where tapered. now they don’t taper , they are flat across .it almost now does not look like the artichoke that it did before .still unusual for Toronto . but it’s been definitely tampered with and not as original as the original


You know I really must find my glasses... I totally missed that. The layers or _leaves_ of the artichoke were *"stretched hexagons"*, now just rectangles.


----------



## elliot

*ORCA Project - P.I.T.S. - Safdie & Associates*

I thought this was “pie in the sky” but the city better start moving its own rail deck plans ‘cause this one may be real: LPAT proceedings are now reviewing a 16,000 page submission. 

Includes 8 Safdie-designed mixed-use towers with a park over the rail corridor between Bathurst Street and Spadina Avenue in Downtown Toronto.

*Check out this amazing video for the project (have to click the YouTube link):*














UT

*Older render before Safdie was brought onboard.*








UT


----------



## elliot

*King Blue by Greenland - 156m - 48s - Greenland - IBI Group - nearing completion.*

Thought this was some render magic, but it’s real. Great video from BV Glazing. *Check it out in full screen mode*:

*


http://instagr.am/p/CHLCO6kBltO/


Very blue indeed.*








mburrrrr








Red Mars


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *King Blue by Greenland - 156m - 48s - Greenland - IBI Group - nearing completion.*
> 
> Thought this was some render magic, but it’s real. Great video from BV Glazing. *Check it out in full screen mode*:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CHLCO6kBltO/
> 
> 
> Very blue indeed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars


King Blah by Too much Greenglass in Toronto


----------



## elliot

Pretty grumpy for a young fella.


----------



## Akai

Wonderful modern skyscrapers


----------



## elliot

*Huge changes for Bloor and Dufferin: Institutional, Office, Public Space, Residential, Retail.

Bloor & Dufferin - 160m, 150m, 105m, 90m, 50m, 40m, 25m - 47, 44, 30, 25, 11, 6 storeys - Capital Developments - Hariri Pontarini - pre-construction*








AshNavabi








AshNavabi








AshNavabi








AshNavabi

*Yet another master-planned community - 26 acres.

Scarborough Junction - 48s plus multiple other mixed-use and residential - Republic Developments - Giannone Petricone - pre-construction*








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

Something smaller:

*22 Balliol Residences - rental and retail - 126m - 38s - Shiplake - gh3 - pre-construction*








UT

*Cell phone art (CIBC u/c).*









Razz


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love the Bloor Dufferin project. That poor school is pretty neglected. The whole intersection actually.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *ORCA Project - P.I.T.S. - Safdie & Associates*
> 
> I thought this was “pie in the sky” but the city better start moving its own rail deck plans ‘cause this one may be real: LPAT proceedings are now reviewing a 16,000 page submission.
> 
> Includes 8 Safdie-designed mixed-use towers with a park over the rail corridor between Bathurst Street and Spadina Avenue in Downtown Toronto.
> 
> *Check out this amazing video for the project (have to click the YouTube link):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Older render before Safdie was brought onboard.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


Adding buildings to Rail Deck Park is a non-starter for me. No buildings should be approved here. This needs to be a park ONLY.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> King Blah by Too much Greenglass in Toronto


Agree 100%. So many of the buildings that go up just aren't good enough. It's low brow and pedestrian. I'm always surprised how low the standards in Toronto continue to be. If you built stuff like this in Melbourne, NYC, etc. you'd get lambasted. All too often Toronto thinks like a giant Oshawa rather than a sophisticated alpha city.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> Agree 100%. So many of the buildings that go up just aren't good enough. It's low brow and pedestrian. I'm always surprised how low the standards in Toronto continue to be. If you built stuff like this is Melbourne, NYC, etc. you'd get lambasted. All too often Toronto thinks like a giant Oshawa rather than a sophisticated alpha city.


Giant Oshawa......direct hit.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

You Canadians are quite spoiled, haha! Half of Toronto's projects are decent, and the other half look amazing. I would love to have these here in HK. Of course, there is never any harm in wanting more non-glass facades.

I quite like the idea of adding buildings to the Rail Deck Park, but I see the opposing viewpoint.


----------



## isaidso

LivinAWestLife said:


> You Canadians are quite spoiled, haha! Half of Toronto's projects are decent, and the other half look amazing. I would love to have these here in HK. Of course, there is never any harm in wanting more non-glass facades.
> 
> I quite like the idea of adding buildings to the Rail Deck Park, but I see the opposing viewpoint.


Fair enough but an engaged population is important. Although we're not where we need to be, there's been a gradual uptick in both quality and design the last 15 years. If we continually demand better, standards will continually improve going forward. Canada is building its first true global metropolis, after all. We need to aim high. It needs to be the best.

Regarding Rail Deck Park, Toronto has a growing park/green space deficit. We have no large park in the central core. The Toronto Islands are fabulous but you need to take a ferry/boat to get there. With the downtown population expected to almost double in the next 20 years it's crucial that we fully capitalize on the few remaining spaces left. Rail Deck Park represents our *very last chance* at getting a big downtown park. Once we build on it the opportunity is lost forever.

Buildings on any part of Rail Deck Park must never be allowed to happen. This is one of those times in a city's history where we have to put our foot down. We can't mess this up.


----------



## elliot

A special day for the Portlands. From Amsterdam to Dartmouth to Toronto… the first *bridge arrives* on a glorious November day. 

Congrats! Joe and Kamala. 🎆👏









skycandy








skycandy








skycandy


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> A special day for the Portlands. From Amsterdam to Dartmouth to Toronto… the first *bridge arrives* on a glorious November day.
> 
> Congrats! Joe and Kamala. 🎆👏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy


This is the type of iconic bridge we need for the Ontario Line over the Don Valley.


----------



## isaidso

It's a beautiful bridge and sets a high bar. Now that you mention the Ontario Line, the rounded lines of this bridge echoes the architecture of the East Harbour proposal directly east of the Don Valley. The Ontario Line would have a station here.

East Harbour





























TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 148 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 148- TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread City Compilations



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## elliot

I'm sure every one familiar with this thread will be able to identify the 30 or 40 additions to this future skyline. 

*Future Skyline (Bloor/Yorkville to the lake):* November update with more than 5 dozen new proposals, new designs and improvements. Be sure to click the link below (and then zoom) to see a larger, higher resolution render.

*LARGER RENDER*: *http://upside-down.ca/futuretoronto/Future-November-8rev-2020.jpg*

Forum size pano









Couple of screenshots from the large render


















... and no, I have don't have plans to create a building guide. My eyes are now shot after staring at a 150 PhotoShop layers. 🌇 👀


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> I'm sure every one familiar with this thread will be able to identify the 30 or 40 additions to this future skyline.
> 
> *Future Skyline (Bloor/Yorkville to the lake):* November update with more than 3 dozen new proposals, new designs and improvements. Be sure to click the link below (and then zoom) to see a larger, higher resolution render.
> 
> *LARGER RENDER*: *http://upside-down.ca/futuretoronto/Future-November-8rev-2020.jpg*
> 
> Forum size pano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of screenshots from the large render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and no, I have don't have plans to create a building guide. My eyes are now shot after staring at a 150 PhotoShop layers. 🌇 👀


Would be great if all those variation on blue glass actually are as varied in real life as in the rendering. And the few reddish brown tones are great offsets, which Toronto architecture is desperately lacking.


----------



## elliot

You're welcome.😚


----------



## ThatOneGuy

WOW if all of those are built, it would easily become the most impressive skyline on the planet. Unreal density.


----------



## elliot

ThatOneGuy said:


> WOW if all of those are built, it would easily become the most impressive skyline on the planet. Unreal density.


LOL... not sure it would take top spot on the planet (NYC) but well underway to take over the number 2 spot in North America. 

BTW I edited my post to say "more than *5 dozen* proposals and under-construction.." after I actually tried to count them . In addition to everything built, about *3 dozen* of the towers in the render are under construction, including Canada's first two super-talls. Not too shabby.


----------



## elliot

At the bottom is the base photo (zoomed in) that I used to position the towers. I think we shot this base photo in *2005 or 2006*.


----------



## heymikey1981

isaidso said:


> View attachment 711852
> 
> View attachment 711846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 148 - SkyscraperPage Forum
> 
> 
> Page 148- TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread City Compilations
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraperpage.com


This station is sooo sexy! It reminds me of Berlin Hauptbahnhof. What is the likelihood that this will be built?


----------



## isaidso

heymikey1981 said:


> This station is sooo sexy! It reminds me of Berlin Hauptbahnhof. What is the likelihood that this will be built?


We'll certainly get another mini-cluster (office, residential, retail) and a major transit node (streetcars, subway, GO Train) but I imagine the whole thing (including the rail terminal) will undergo lots of revisions before we end up with a final design. I'd like to think this is representative of what gets built or an indication of the level of design but it's still early days. We'll just have to wait.


----------



## elliot

*Another suburban mall to get a mega-makeover. This one (Shoppers World) is in Brampton.

Shoppers World Brampton - 28s - RioCan - Quadrangle - pre-construction
3 or 4 dozen buildings from 3 to 28 storeys including Institutional, Office, Public Space, Residential and Retail.*









UT








UT








UT

*High Park Village- 109m - 35s - GWL - Zeidler - pre-construction

First of 4 planned (4s to 35s) just north of beautiful High Park.*








DavidCappizzano








UT

*First bridge for the Portlands: Some time today the barge carrying the bridge will be sunk and the bridge lifted and positioned in place.*








globalexpress








cbc








cbc


----------



## elliot

BTW ... I neglected to mention that after the barge is sunk (and the bridge is in place) it would be re-floated and sent back to work, rather than providing a habitat for fish and skin-divers. 

*Scarborough Junction - Republic Developments - up to 48s - Giannone Petricone - master-plan

Kennedy-St. Clair-Danforth area near the Scarborough GO station.*








PMT








PMT








PMT


----------



## elliot

*Beautiful shot on a beautiful day. CIBC Square 1, Prestige (Phase 1 - One Yonge) and 100 Queens Quay all under construction. Cranes on the right are Sugar Wharf Phase 1 @ 230m and 218m.*









Rascacielo

*Cool shot of the new Portlands bridge being rotated to line up with its footings.*









globalexpress

*Exterior “balcony frame” cladding underway on Aquabella.*









Rascacielo








Rascacielo


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *Beautiful shot on a beautiful day. CIBC Square 1, Prestige (Phase 1 - One Yonge) and 100 Queens Quay all under construction. Cranes on the right are Sugar Wharf Phase 1 @ 230m and 218m.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *Cool shot of the new Portlands bridge being rotated to line up with its footings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalexpress
> 
> *Exterior “balcony frame” cladding underway on Aquabella.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo


Grey, grey-white, white, blue, blue-grey, green, green-blue, green-grey.....such variety in that city shot


----------



## tenderforever

Server farm architecture.


----------



## elliot

Ed Skira said:


> Grey, grey-white, white, blue, blue-grey, green, green-blue, green-grey.....such variety in that city shot


Very curious (ironic?) that a gentleman running a major urban city forum has time to slum here with border-line troll style posts... have not read such comments on the other forum. 🚂 derailing? 

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 263m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

SkyTower excavation on the right and Prestige rising in the centre. Phase 3 (263m) will eventually rise where the blank wall of the podium is.*








mburrrrr

*Phase 3 is on the left of the render.*








UT

*Via Bloor - 138m, 116m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*









Paclo
*Nice glazing compared to (too) many residential builds.*








Paclo

*The One - 309m - u/c

Concrete forming for the super-columns.*








thaivic








Benito

*49 Ontario Street - 127m, 104m, 47m - 36s, 29s, 12s - Dream - architectsAlliance - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums - 156m - 46s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c

Topped out with the illusion of Massey Tower’s crown on top.* 








Ottawan

*18 Dalhousie - 173m - 54s - Pemberton - Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*Mini-canyon developing along Front Street East, with St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front(91m) rising on the north side.*








Rascacielo

*North York: M2M Condos 4 towers - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - u/c

The Phase One (116m and 110m) Wallman-designed towers are already under construction and now the site plan application for Phase 2 has been filed. 

Phase 2 - 130m, 115m - 40s, 34s*








UT








UT


----------



## ushahid

18 Dalhousie new design




__





18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza


MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Ed Skira

ushahid said:


> 18 Dalhousie new design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza
> 
> 
> MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722500
> 
> 
> View attachment 722501


Posting observations and opinions on colours of buildings is not trolling, borderline or otherwise, it is commenting in a sardonic way. It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name.


----------



## Ed Skira

Ed Skira said:


> Posting observations and opinions on colours of buildings is not trolling, borderline or otherwise, it is commenting in a sardonic way. It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name.


And to be clear, I was not commenting on the quality of the photo or the skill of the photographer, I was commenting on the banality of the architectural monotony.


----------



## elliot

*Scarborough Town Centre Block C: 50s, 41s, 32s - Oxford Properties - Quadrangle - Site Plan Approval application submitted

3 mixed-use buildings with retail uses at grade and residential uses above.*








Marcanadian








Marcanadian

*351-369 Lake Shore Blvd E - Dream/Great Gulf - concept planning

Massing*








*Model
The development proposal includes the Victoria Soya Mills Silos preservation and incorporation through either adaptive use or rehabilitation.*








smartdensity








mburrrrr
*Interior Concept design*








smartdensity

*Not too far from this beauty hovering over its footings last night:*








globalexpress

*Colour palette for future Portlands bridges:*








AoD (from WT/Entuitive/Grimshaw)


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> 18 Dalhousie new design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza
> 
> 
> MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


Thanks ushahid, I was relying on the database design and didn't dig deeper for the design change news.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

elliot said:


> *Interior Concept design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smartdensity


Exactly how I wanted to see it redeveloped!


----------



## ushahid

Ed Skira said:


> Posting observations and opinions on colours of buildings is not trolling, borderline or otherwise, it is commenting in a sardonic way. It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name.


sorry, what?


----------



## elliot

*"It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name."*
@ Ed Skira

Please accept my apologies Ed Skira... the confusion stems from a series of coincidences: your unique name, your Canadian flag and your interest in posting (albeit uniformly negative) in a Toronto thread. And the kicker for me was... a couple of months ago the _other Ed Skira_ complained to me about posting content here from the Toronto forum (competition)!

So that's why I erred. Your posts do of course remind me of _anywhere but Toronto_ "border-line" troll behaviour that is rampant on-line, but it's your right to post whatever you post. I foolishly thought the SSC platform did not offer an Ignore option... but it is does! You are the first to be added  enjoy your stay.


----------



## isaidso

You're not exactly making things any better. We're not all going to like the same things. It's usually best to accept that and move on rather than inflame the situation with sarcasm and mudslingling. These things have no place on here.

Perhaps we can move on now?


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Exactly how I wanted to see it redeveloped!


Looks terrific, doesn't it? The only similar re-purposing I'm familiar with is the Tate Modern in London. Likewise, it was formerly a silo? It would be great if we could get something like that here.


----------



## Ed Skira

ushahid said:


> 18 Dalhousie new design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza
> 
> 
> MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722500
> 
> 
> View attachment 722501





elliot said:


> Very curious (ironic?) that a gentleman running a major urban city forum has time to slum here with border-line troll style posts... have not read such comments on the other forum. 🚂 derailing?
> 
> *Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 263m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c
> 
> SkyTower excavation on the right and Prestige rising in the centre. Phase 3 (263m) will eventually rise where the blank wall of the podium is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *Phase 3 is on the left of the render.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Via Bloor - 138m, 116m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> *Nice glazing compared to (too) many residential builds.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> 
> *The One - 309m - u/c
> 
> Concrete forming for the super-columns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaivic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> *49 Ontario Street - 127m, 104m, 47m - 36s, 29s, 12s - Dream - architectsAlliance - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Yonge & Rich Condominiums - 156m - 46s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c
> 
> Topped out with the illusion of Massey Tower’s crown on top.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawan
> 
> *18 Dalhousie - 173m - 54s - Pemberton - Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Mini-canyon developing along Front Street East, with St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front(91m) rising on the north side.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *North York: M2M Condos 4 towers - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - u/c
> 
> The Phase One (116m and 110m) Wallman-designed towers are already under construction and now the site plan application for Phase 2 has been filed.
> 
> Phase 2 - 130m, 115m - 40s, 34s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT





elliot said:


> *"It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name."*
> @ Ed Skira
> 
> Please accept my apologies Ed Skira... the confusion stems from a series of coincidences: your unique name, your Canadian flag and your interest in posting (albeit uniformly negative) in a Toronto thread. And the kicker for me was... a couple of months ago the _other Ed Skira_ complained to me about posting content here from the Toronto forum (competition)!
> 
> So that's why I erred. Your posts do of course remind me of _anywhere but Toronto_ "border-line" troll behaviour that is rampant on-line, but it's your right to post whatever you post. I foolishly thought the SSC platform did not offer an Ignore option... but it is does! You are the first to be added  enjoy your stay.


hopefully you did t get any of the dripping sarcasm on you


----------



## Ed Skira

ushahid said:


> 18 Dalhousie new design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza
> 
> 
> MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722500
> 
> 
> View attachment 722501





elliot said:


> Very curious (ironic?) that a gentleman running a major urban city forum has time to slum here with border-line troll style posts... have not read such comments on the other forum. 🚂 derailing?
> 
> *Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 263m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c
> 
> SkyTower excavation on the right and Prestige rising in the centre. Phase 3 (263m) will eventually rise where the blank wall of the podium is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *Phase 3 is on the left of the render.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Via Bloor - 138m, 116m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> *Nice glazing compared to (too) many residential builds.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> 
> *The One - 309m - u/c
> 
> Concrete forming for the super-columns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaivic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> *49 Ontario Street - 127m, 104m, 47m - 36s, 29s, 12s - Dream - architectsAlliance - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Yonge & Rich Condominiums - 156m - 46s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c
> 
> Topped out with the illusion of Massey Tower’s crown on top.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawan
> 
> *18 Dalhousie - 173m - 54s - Pemberton - Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Mini-canyon developing along Front Street East, with St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front(91m) rising on the north side.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *North York: M2M Condos 4 towers - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - u/c
> 
> The Phase One (116m and 110m) Wallman-designed towers are already under construction and now the site plan application for Phase 2 has been filed.
> 
> Phase 2 - 130m, 115m - 40s, 34s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT





elliot said:


> *"It is more curious that you can’t grasp that on a planet of 7 billion inhabitants, that two people could have the same name."*
> @ Ed Skira
> 
> Please accept my apologies Ed Skira... the confusion stems from a series of coincidences: your unique name, your Canadian flag and your interest in posting (albeit uniformly negative) in a Toronto thread. And the kicker for me was... a couple of months ago the _other Ed Skira_ complained to me about posting content here from the Toronto forum (competition)!
> 
> So that's why I erred. Your posts do of course remind me of _anywhere but Toronto_ "border-line" troll behaviour that is rampant on-line, but it's your right to post whatever you post. I foolishly thought the SSC platform did not offer an Ignore option... but it is does! You are the first to be added  enjoy your stay.


if we do not post our true feelings about the blandness of Toronto architecture and just posted Pollyanna comments saying everything in Toronto is perfect, then how can we expect the city to look better. censorship Is of no help to anyone.


----------



## Ed Skira

ushahid said:


> 18 Dalhousie new design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza
> 
> 
> MODS: Note that City uses Church Street address for this project, change Thread title? The residential tower entrance will be on Dalhousie, Church is reserved for retail frontages. 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722500
> 
> 
> View attachment 722501





elliot said:


> Very curious (ironic?) that a gentleman running a major urban city forum has time to slum here with border-line troll style posts... have not read such comments on the other forum. 🚂 derailing?
> 
> *Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 263m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c
> 
> SkyTower excavation on the right and Prestige rising in the centre. Phase 3 (263m) will eventually rise where the blank wall of the podium is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *Phase 3 is on the left of the render.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Via Bloor - 138m, 116m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> *Nice glazing compared to (too) many residential builds.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paclo
> 
> *The One - 309m - u/c
> 
> Concrete forming for the super-columns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaivic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> *49 Ontario Street - 127m, 104m, 47m - 36s, 29s, 12s - Dream - architectsAlliance - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Yonge & Rich Condominiums - 156m - 46s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c
> 
> Topped out with the illusion of Massey Tower’s crown on top.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawan
> 
> *18 Dalhousie - 173m - 54s - Pemberton - Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Mini-canyon developing along Front Street East, with St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front(91m) rising on the north side.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *North York: M2M Condos 4 towers - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - u/c
> 
> The Phase One (116m and 110m) Wallman-designed towers are already under construction and now the site plan application for Phase 2 has been filed.
> 
> Phase 2 - 130m, 115m - 40s, 34s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT





elliot said:


> *250 Dundas West - 165m - 49s - Dream Office - IBI Group - site-plan submitted
> 
> New design submitted with site-plan submission.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferusian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferusian
> 
> *SkyTower @ 312.5m (right side) and Prestige @ 217m (left side)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *75 The Esplanade @ 100m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *St. Lawrence Condos at 158 Front - 91.5m - 26s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - u/c
> 
> The shift is on. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drum118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Demolition everywhere....
> 
> Y&S Condos - 121m - 35s - Tribute - Graziani + Corazza - site demolition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WislaHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Regent Park: Block 1 - 85m - 25s - Daniels - superkül - site prep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WislaHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Line 5 Condos - 114m - 36s - Reserve Properties - IBI Group - site demolition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WislaHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *A brutal(ist) demolition… site of Grand Hotel Redevelopment (154m).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShonTron
> 
> *Azura Condos - 108m - 32s - Capital Developments - IBI Group - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Skira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *The Parker - 123m - 37s - Fitzrovia - Graziani + Corazza - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WislaHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Ontario Court of Justice Toronto @ 96m by Renzo Piano.
> 
> Cladding close-up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smably
> 
> *The Garrison Point “sardines” cluster still u/c, with Humber Bay (always u/c) rising in the distance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars





elliot said:


> You know I really must find my glasses... I totally missed that. The layers or _leaves_ of the artichoke were *"stretched hexagons"*, now just rectangles.


So I guess as long as my post helps Elliot , it is not negative


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *West Don Lands: Block 20 - 163m - 45s - Dream - Henning Larsen - (approved at 165m?)
> 
> Appears to be just approved today by provincial zoning order @ up to 165 metres (incl. mechanical). A great addition to the Distillery District in any case.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Eight Cumberland - 170m - 51s - Great Gulf - architectsAlliance - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *11 YV - 213m - 62s - Metropia - Sweeny &Co - site prep/demolition
> 
> Demo nearing the end.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *8 Wellesley West - 182m - 55s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - pre-construction (sales January 2021)
> 
> video capture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> *elevation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Construction fog on Yonge - Clover (on left), Halo and Wellesley On the Park all u/c in today’s early morning soup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackattaaaack
> 
> *CIBC Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcornett
> 
> *The Selby (166m - 50s) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111


one beautiful and stylish take on Art Deco for 11 yorkville. At the risk of Elliot calling my post negative I do wish it was much taller.


----------



## ushahid

guys everyone relax. lets show some love and respect to eachother.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> Looks terrific, doesn't it? The only similar re-purposing I'm familiar with is the Tate Modern in London. Likewise, it was formerly a silo? It would be great if we could get something like that here.


Here's a really nice silo conversion in Cape Town, South Africa: the Zeitz Museum. One of my favourite redevelopment projects of all time. It'd be amazing if we can get something similar here.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> Hot on the heels of Pinewood Toronto's Phase 2 construction start, this:
> 
> *First Studio Toronto (which is in Markham lol) TV and Film production and post-production (incl. visual effects) on 20 acres - Quadrangle - Spring 2021 start*
> 
> Plans have now increased to *800,000* square feet with 20 sound stages including the largest “Super Stage” in North America, which at 80,000 square feet, dwarfs the present largest on the continent - Pinewood Toronto’s Mega-Stage which is 46,000 sq ft (First Studio’s Stage 2 is also larger @50,000 sq ft).
> 
> Render (before expansion news)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


I realize a soundstage is just a glorified warehouse but this is the entertainment industry. I wish they'd go the extra mile and make it look glamourous. Entering a movie studio there should be an aura of glitz, grandeur, and fantasy. MGM, Disneyland, Universal Studios, etc. all pay particular attention to these details because image matters. It's what they do.


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> They should add Yonge Street to this pedestrianization project too. Total nightmare for driving.


I suspect they'll wait for the downtown Yonge Street strip to get close to built out before they turn their attention to the public realm. It should probably be pedestrian free but designed to accommodate parades, protests, etc.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

isaidso said:


> Good eye. I knew there was something off and that's precisely it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. The shorter tower looks decent while the other I could do without.


I don't think we should dismiss the tall towers even if there is nothing special in its design. Each newer tower is another sign of Toronto's growth and potential, and they all add up to this rapidly burgeoning world-class skyline. 

A tower is urban infill after all, which is always a good thing.


----------



## isaidso

LivinAWestLife said:


> I don't think we should dismiss the tall towers even if there is nothing special in its design. Each newer tower is another sign of Toronto's growth and potential, and they all add up to this rapidly burgeoning world-class skyline.
> 
> A tower is urban infill after all, which is always a good thing.


It echoes a growing backlash in Toronto over too many uninspired, sterile, glass boxes. After the 50th tower just like that people started losing patience. We want better designed buildings and the criticisms are bearing fruit. Standards have gotten gradually better the last 15 years. Recent proposals are better than what was being proposed just 5 years ago. If we accepted whatever developers delivered things would never improve.

I disagree on the last point. Some towers are urban infill but buildings can and should aspire to so much more than that. Good architecture has the potential to improve quality of life, inspire us, and beautify the places we call home. When people complain about buildings it speaks to the desire for these things over merely being urban infill.


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *^^ Gorgeous*. If only this could happen (much discussed when the idea surfaced 2 years ago)....
> 
> Hot on the heels of Pinewood Toronto's Phase 2 construction start, this:
> 
> *First Studio Toronto (which is in Markham lol) TV and Film production and post-production (incl. visual effects) on 20 acres - Quadrangle - Spring 2021 start*
> 
> Plans have now increased to *800,000* square feet with 20 sound stages including the largest “Super Stage” in North America, which at 80,000 square feet, dwarfs the present largest on the continent - Pinewood Toronto’s Mega-Stage which is 46,000 sq ft (First Studio’s Stage 2 is also larger @50,000 sq ft).
> 
> Render (before expansion news)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *88 Queen - 163m, 94m, 91m - 51s, 28s, 27s - St Thomas Dev - Hariri Pontarini - u/c
> 
> Huge excavation nearing completion - cranes soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


If just one of those towers was a reddish hue or had some tapering for the roof it will help offset the monotony of that cluster. This same height, same colour, same shape architecture must stop now.


----------



## elliot

*Another terrific steveve future render, this time looking south from Bloor/Yorkville to the lake.*








steveve

*Plaza Midtown - 108m, 84m - 34s, 27s - Plaza - Quadrangle - u/c*









UT

*Plaza Midtown site construction with Pei’s 2221 Yonge (193m) topped out on the right.*








NorthernLight

*Durham Live (Pickering)*
Follow up for my earlier post: *some recent construction pics of the first phase of the 240-acre development* (casino, performing arts centre, film studio, hotels, restaurants and convention centre).








Jasonzed








Jasonzed

*25 Imperial Street - 12s - Plaza - pre-construction

Odd little office infill.*








AlbertC

*Stockyards District Residences | 36m | 10s | Marlin Spring | Graziani + Corazza - under construction*








UT








AlbertC

*Humber Bay with Vita on the Lake u/c @ 177m (left centre) and Eau du Soleil @ 228m wrapping up (centre).*








interchange42


----------



## citysquared

If I may add my two cents on the subject of Toronto design innovation. As a city Toronto excels more in the realm of planning, but I can see that we are getting much better quality design (architecture, landscape architecture) than we used to and best of all our understanding of the public realm has really improved. The Eastern Waterfront will have a nice long contiguous boulevard and gorgeous parks ending with a naturalized Don river mouth replete with trees and open spaces. Would be great if we could turn Queen East or a part of Yonge into a pedestrian mall or pedestrianize Yorkville. We have also developed much more successful street tree planting techniques (continuous planting pits etc.).

Also, not only are we getting Pritzkered Star Architects building here like I.M Pei, Zaha Hadid's company, our own Frank Gehry but we have a lot of great home-based talent beyond Hariri Pontarini albeit in the form of low/medium rise high density such as Westbank's King Toronto project or the Mirvish Village redevelopment that will see a mid-block pedestrian street, lots of preserved historic buildings and some compatible higher densities along a major high order transit route. Despite our pragmatic design approach that does not yield many iconic buildings, our concept of tall building urbanism has managed to mediate the scale of tall buildings with the street level with so many attractive and human-scaled podiums making skyscrapers so much more compatible with urban life.

We should also proudly remember that we are not a backwater of urban civilization, but a leader. Our urban activists saved the Annex from the Spadina Expressway, saved Old City Hall from the wrecker's ball and saved Cabbagetown from block busting and ultimately shoddy redevelopment a la St. James Town. Toronto was a pioneer in saving historic buildings as part of site redevelopment, we have many excellent examples of reconstructions, restorations to facadectomies - Georgian on Richmond next to Shangri-La, Burgess Building at Queen and Logan and too many in the warehouse district and along Yonge to belabour the point. Our ideas have inspired so many other cities. And this is not to mention our invention of the concept of metropolitan government that aspired to solving large scale problems through cooperation within an expanded geographic city.

But it is true we have kowtowed to developers far too much fearing their departure in the early years. It's not so much that our urban designers lack backbone or talent but from what I have seen in many municipal governments, the "boys" get together in back rooms and gradually value engineer great projects into mediocre ones to boost profits so they can keep building. It is fair to say that we can't have a city full of only landmark towers and buildings, some bland inoffensive context is good for setting off the real gems like TD Centre, Scotia Plaza, Vilio Revell's New City Hall, Zeidler's innovative for its time Eaton Centre galleria and eventually the Mirvish+Gehry complex which thankfully spared the Princess of Wales, Herzog & de Meuron's slender tower at 1200 Bay and Norman Foster's rising masterpiece at Yonge and Bloor (although he's done this type of design in Warsaw and elsewhere recently).

I'm glad people are complaining a lot now but we really aren't doing that badly, we're on an amazing trajectory, as we see the value more and more of great design.


----------



## Ed Skira

citysquared said:


> If I may add my two cents on the subject of Toronto design innovation. As a city Toronto excels more in the realm of planning, but I can see that we are getting much better quality design (architecture, landscape architecture) than we used to and best of all our understanding of the public realm has really improved. The Eastern Waterfront will have a nice long contiguous boulevard and gorgeous parks ending with a naturalized Don river mouth replete with trees and open spaces. Would be great if we could turn Queen East or a part of Yonge into a pedestrian mall or pedestrianize Yorkville. We have also developed much more successful street tree planting techniques (continuous planting pits etc.).
> 
> Also, not only are we getting Pritzkered Star Architects building here like I.M Pei, Zaha Hadid's company, our own Frank Gehry but we have a lot of great home-based talent beyond Hariri Pontarini albeit in the form of low/medium rise high density such as Westbank's King Toronto project or the Mirvish Village redevelopment that will see a mid-block pedestrian street, lots of preserved historic buildings and some compatible higher densities along a major high order transit route. Despite our pragmatic design approach that does not yield many iconic buildings, our concept of tall building urbanism has managed to mediate the scale of tall buildings with the street level with so many attractive and human-scaled podiums making skyscrapers so much more compatible with urban life.
> 
> We should also proudly remember that we are not a backwater of urban civilization, but a leader. Our urban activists saved the Annex from the Spadina Expressway, saved Old City Hall from the wrecker's ball and saved Cabbagetown from block busting and ultimately shoddy redevelopment a la St. James Town. Toronto was a pioneer in saving historic buildings as part of site redevelopment, we have many excellent examples of reconstructions, restorations to facadectomies - Georgian on Richmond next to Shangri-La, Burgess Building at Queen and Logan and too many in the warehouse district and along Yonge to belabour the point. Our ideas have inspired so many other cities. And this is not to mention our invention of the concept of metropolitan government that aspired to solving large scale problems through cooperation within an expanded geographic city.
> 
> But it is true we have kowtowed to developers far too much fearing their departure in the early years. It's not so much that our urban designers lack backbone or talent but from what I have seen in many municipal governments, the "boys" get together in back rooms and gradually value engineer great projects into mediocre ones to boost profits so they can keep building. It is fair to say that we can't have a city full of only landmark towers and buildings, some bland inoffensive context is good for setting off the real gems like TD Centre, Scotia Plaza, Vilio Revell's New City Hall, Zeidler's innovative for its time Eaton Centre galleria and eventually the Mirvish+Gehry complex which thankfully spared the Princess of Wales, Herzog & de Meuron's slender tower at 1200 Bay and Norman Foster's rising masterpiece at Yonge and Bloor (although he's done this type of design in Warsaw and elsewhere recently).
> 
> I'm glad people are complaining a lot now but we really aren't doing that badly, we're on an amazing trajectory, as we see the value more and more of great design.


Sadly we don’t have the Gehry buildings and I don’t see them happening at all since Great Gulf said they would start before the end of 2018. Most of the great bank buildings are decades old and no striking gold or red skyscrapers have been built since. Enough with the 50 story flat top blue glass towers.

Each new condo can’t be a star, but we aren’t really seeing any periodic stars, we are seeing infrequent stars like one bloor west and possibly pinnacle sky tower. Yes we have tons of construction but a lot of bland architecture is a poor consolation to quality city building.


----------



## Bjays93

While they're havent been a ton of stars, CIBC square is no doubt one of the nicest buildings in the city.

The entire pinnacle complex could be stellar. Prestige looks good so far and sky tower is very promising.

The One will also be a landmark building.

While there's plenty of bland infill in between there's plenty of middle of the road projects now that aren't stellar but definitely add reasonably high quality buildings to the city. PJ condos, 1 yorkville, Sugar Warf @ QQ, The Well, 160 Front and even the Clover on Yonge are all examples of projects that aren't stellar but are far from bad, bland or boring.


----------



## Ed Skira

The


Bjays93 said:


> While they're havent been a ton of stars, CIBC square is no doubt one of the nicest buildings in the city.
> 
> The entire pinnacle complex could be stellar. Prestige looks good so far and sky tower is very promising.
> 
> The One will also be a landmark building.
> 
> While there's plenty of bland infill in between there's plenty of middle of the road projects now that aren't stellar but definitely add reasonably high quality buildings to the city. PJ condos, 1 yorkville, Sugar Warf @ QQ, The Well, 160 Front and even the Clover on Yonge are all examples of projects that aren't stellar but are far from bad, bland or boring.


One can only hope that there’s is enough buildable sites left for more interesting and colourful architecture to offset the plethora of grey-green-blue glass boxes, so in the years to come those boxes wind up being in the minority. Sadly, Concord city place will always be a reminder of our lost years.


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> If I may add my two cents on the subject of Toronto design innovation. As a city Toronto excels more in the realm of planning, but I can see that we are getting much better quality design (architecture, landscape architecture) than we used to and best of all our understanding of the public realm has really improved. The Eastern Waterfront will have a nice long contiguous boulevard and gorgeous parks ending with a naturalized Don river mouth replete with trees and open spaces. Would be great if we could turn Queen East or a part of Yonge into a pedestrian mall or pedestrianize Yorkville. We have also developed much more successful street tree planting techniques (continuous planting pits etc.).
> 
> Also, not only are we getting Pritzkered Star Architects building here like I.M Pei, Zaha Hadid's company, our own Frank Gehry but we have a lot of great home-based talent beyond Hariri Pontarini albeit in the form of low/medium rise high density such as Westbank's King Toronto project or the Mirvish Village redevelopment that will see a mid-block pedestrian street, lots of preserved historic buildings and some compatible higher densities along a major high order transit route. Despite our pragmatic design approach that does not yield many iconic buildings, our concept of tall building urbanism has managed to mediate the scale of tall buildings with the street level with so many attractive and human-scaled podiums making skyscrapers so much more compatible with urban life.
> 
> We should also proudly remember that we are not a backwater of urban civilization, but a leader. Our urban activists saved the Annex from the Spadina Expressway, saved Old City Hall from the wrecker's ball and saved Cabbagetown from block busting and ultimately shoddy redevelopment a la St. James Town. Toronto was a pioneer in saving historic buildings as part of site redevelopment, we have many excellent examples of reconstructions, restorations to facadectomies - Georgian on Richmond next to Shangri-La, Burgess Building at Queen and Logan and too many in the warehouse district and along Yonge to belabour the point. Our ideas have inspired so many other cities. And this is not to mention our invention of the concept of metropolitan government that aspired to solving large scale problems through cooperation within an expanded geographic city.
> 
> But it is true we have kowtowed to developers far too much fearing their departure in the early years. It's not so much that our urban designers lack backbone or talent but from what I have seen in many municipal governments, the "boys" get together in back rooms and gradually value engineer great projects into mediocre ones to boost profits so they can keep building. It is fair to say that we can't have a city full of only landmark towers and buildings, some bland inoffensive context is good for setting off the real gems like TD Centre, Scotia Plaza, Vilio Revell's New City Hall, Zeidler's innovative for its time Eaton Centre galleria and eventually the Mirvish+Gehry complex which thankfully spared the Princess of Wales, Herzog & de Meuron's slender tower at 1200 Bay and Norman Foster's rising masterpiece at Yonge and Bloor (although he's done this type of design in Warsaw and elsewhere recently).
> 
> I'm glad people are complaining a lot now but we really aren't doing that badly, we're on an amazing trajectory, as we see the value more and more of great design.


What a refreshing post... thank you. Makes the almost daily effort of copy, paste, link... and _repeat_ ad nauseum worth it. 

On the topic of infill, there are some very fine mid-rises scattered through my next 2 posts (first post below).

*Grand Central Mimico - 123m, 89m, 46m - 37s, 26s, 12s - VANDYK Group - Kohn - pre-construction

New rendering.*








UT

*CIBC SQUARE - 238m - 49s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - u/c

Very unique shot of the glazing.*








thirdeye

*“The Well” (174m) u/c at night. First floors of the residential towers (157m + 136m) starting to appear.*









isotack

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c 

Excavation for the super tall with Phase 1 (“Prestige”) rising behind.*








Full Metal Junkie

*Wiggly aluminum cladding elements on Prestige starting to wiggle.*








mburrrrr
*

West Condos - 52.m - 14s - Aspen Ridge - Core Architects - u/c

Really looking forward to this restoration and build in this neighbourhood.*








Red Mars








UT

*ANX - 48m - 13s - Freed - Teeple Architects - site demolition about to begin*









UT








UT

*Location near Casa Loma (near centre of the pic)*








UT

*1181 Queen Street West - 55m - 15s - Skale - Quadrangle - u/c*









UT








UT








AlbertC








UT

*Park Hyatt Renovation - 62.5m - 18s - Oxford Properties - KPMB - u/c*









Northern Light








Northern Light


----------



## elliot

Part 2


*Artists' Alley - 122m, 112m, 59m - 39s, 35s, 17s - Lanterra - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Closer to grade.*








Tacoma








UT

*Westport Condos - ?m - 22s - Edenshaw - IBI Group - site-prep*









UT








Lake Ontario

*Aquavista at Bayside - 47m - 13s | Tridel - Arquitectonica - nearly complete*









globalexpress








globalexpress 

*41 River Street - 18m - 5s - Percy Ellis - Studio JCI - u/c*









UT








AlbertC

*Regent Park: Block 16 North | 44m | 12s | TCHC | RAW Design - site shoring*









AlbertC








UT

*2500 Yonge - 50m - 14s - Madison Group - Turner Fleischer - site plan approval submission*









UT


----------



## citysquared

elliot said:


> What a refreshing post... thank you. Makes the almost daily effort of copy, paste, link... and _repeat_ ad nauseum worth it.


You're most welcome elliot - your regular posts wake me up more than good coffee. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ushahid

*The One -308.6m- 85s- Mizrahi Developments -Foster + Partners*
*new renders*


































Portfolio with our retail stores and luxury homes - Mizrahi Developments


Get to know in our portfolio some outstanding projects carried out by Mizrahi Luxury Real Estate Developments




mizrahidevelopments.ca


----------



## isaidso

Geesh, is that a double height 20ft ceiling in that penthouse living room?


----------



## isaidso

Vaughan Metropolitan Centre

SmartCentres Q1 2020 Investor Presentation depicts a conceptual massing:

A NEW CITY CENTRE
Potential for 20 million square feet of mixed-use
SmartCentres owned lands (25 acres) represent 5 million sf. of potential
2 million+ square feet currently under construction














ArtWalk District Phase 1 | 131m | 38s | SmartCentres | Hariri Pontarini


Well it could have been a 10 story office tower with walmart at the bottom. That would be considered employment use Why would someone want an office building here compared to SmartCentres offerings directly atop the subway?? Especially considering that having a freakin Walmart downstairs isn’t...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

10 years ago Vaughan was just single family homes and parking lots. cant believe the growth.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> 10 years ago Vaughan was just single family homes and parking lots. cant believe the growth.


It might morph into one of the Greater Golden Horseshoe's best nodes/mini downtowns.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *Park Hyatt Renovation - 62.5m - 18s - Oxford Properties - KPMB - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Light


It looks so grand and helps anchor the neighbourhood. Too bad that 13 floor cream building on the north end didn't match the historic renovated Park Hyatt at the south end (Avenue and Bloor) with a matching adjoining section in the middle. If it did we could have another Royal York Hotel look alike at this end of the downtown.


----------



## elliot

*120 Church - 149m - 45s - Madison Group - Teeple Architects - pre-construction*








UT








UT

*263 Adelaide Street West - 157m - 47s - Lanterra - Quadrangle(?)

Lanterra purchased this project/property nearly a year ago and just released a ‘teaser’ rendering of the lower floors of the re-designed tower. Not sure if it’s still a rental build or if Quadrangle is still the AoR.*








ProjectEnd

*110 Adelaide Street East - 145m - 42s - SvN - pre-construction

Difficult to see in the render, but the podium and some tower floors have arch elements (see elevation).*








UT








UT

*321 Davenport - 37m - 9s - Alterra - Giannone Petricone - pre-construction*









UT








AlbertC

*2525 Bathurst Street - 49m - 13s - IBI Group - site prep

Rental building on Bathurst north of Eglinton.*








UT

*1354 Queen Street West - 33m - 9s - KingSett Capital - Giannone Petricone - pre-construction*








UT


----------



## elliot

*steveve added a massing of the 310m 212 King West proposal (orange) to a slice of his future render.*









steveve

This proposal brings a total of *9 super-talls** for Toronto (2 under construction). 

**Super-talls proposed:*
212 King Street West - 310m
CommerceCourt3 - 302m roof/376.5m spire
Union Park - 303m
Mirvish+Gehry - 329m and 302m
1200 Bay Street - 326.5m
The Hub (albeit a cheat courtesy of the CTBUH criteria;-) - 304m spire

**Super-talls construction:*
SkyTower - 312.5m
The One - 309m

**Near misses:*
Sugar Wharf B @ 299m, YSL @ 299m and poor BMO still @ 298m (for more than 40 years ;-)


----------



## ushahid

Ed Skira said:


> We are definitely embracing the notion of supertalls, I would love to see whatever takes the place of YSL at Gerard and Yonge, go back to being a super tall, that part of town needs an icon.


i hope its not Concord or Canderel.


----------



## elliot

*8 Wellesley Residences at Yonge - 182m - 55s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - pre-construction

Render featuring the huge light box at the top.*








Northern Light








Northern Light








blogto.com

*More looks at the tower on video:* *https://youtu.be/zZlhzw6gtb8*
blogto.com

*Portland Commons - 71.5m - 15s - Carttera - Sweeny &Co - u/c*









AHK








Red Mars








AHK








AHK

*The One - 309m - 85s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

Readying for a big concrete pour next week.*








Benito








Benito

*T3 Bayside - 42m - 10s - Hines - 3XN - u/c

Big site prep for North America’s tallest mass timber building (first of 2).*









skycandy








UT

*65 King Street East - 83m - 18s - Carttera - WZMH - u/c

Google’s new home poking into the skyline (centre of pic).*








Ottawan

*Not tall but big (36,100 square metres) …and terraced.*








UT








AlbertC








UT

*733 Mt Pleasant - 92m - 27s - Rockport Group - Wallman Architects - pre-construction*









ferusian








ferusian

*The Woodsworth - 58m - 17s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - u/c

Nice cladding for this little infill building.*








Link








UT

*^Will have a new neighbour (450 Wellington) right beside it.*








UT

*M3 at M City - 260m - 77s - Rogers Real Estate - IBI Group - excavation

Massive excavation continues for one of Canada’s tallest under construction, and one of the tallest suburban towers in North America. Another ’twist’ for twisting Mississauga.*








Jasonzed

*Tower on the left.*








UT

*Exchange District Condos - 232m, 201m, 136m, 96m - 72s, 60s, 42s, 30s - Camrost-Felcorp - IBI Group - excavation

Another large excavation for another large project. I think the tallest of the 4 towers @ 232m will be Mississauga’s 2nd tallest after Rogers’ M3.*








Jasonzed








UT








UT

*Sunset construction

The golden 'Well' rising (office tower @ 174m).*








AHK 

*Pretty shot of TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums u/c @ 171m.*








Rascacielo


----------



## Ed Skira

Please convince me....is 8 Wellesley ugly or iconic?


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> Vince Vaughn maybe, not the City of Vaughn


Nitpicking but you're missing an 'A'. It's Vaughan.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> Please convince me....is 8 Wellesley ugly or iconic?


Neither? But it promises to be a handsome building. The word 'iconic' gets used WAY too much.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> Neither? But it promises to be a handsome building. The word 'iconic' gets used WAY too much.





isaidso said:


> Nitpicking but you're missing an 'A'. It's Vaughan.


if only I spelled Vaughan correctly, my post would have had so much more of an impact. Live and lern.


----------



## isaidso

Ed Skira said:


> if only I spelled Vaughan correctly, my post would have had so much more of an impact. Live and lern.


At least you have the right attitude about it. You wouldn't believe how many people revel in what a poor education they received. There's no shame in not knowing; only in the rejection of knowledge.


----------



## Ed Skira

isaidso said:


> At least you have the right attitude about it. You wouldn't believe how many people revel in what a poor education they received. There's no shame in not knowing; only in the rejection of knowledge.


Not knowing and having auto correct take over are not the same. I’ll be sure to proof every post and not assume auto correct knows when I mean Vince Vaughn and the city of Vaughan.


----------



## Ed Skira

elliot said:


> *steveve added a massing of the 310m 212 King West proposal (orange) to a slice of his future render.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steveve
> 
> This proposal brings a total of *9 super-talls** for Toronto (2 under construction).
> 
> **Super-talls proposed:*
> 212 King Street West - 310m
> CommerceCourt3 - 302m roof/376.5m spire
> Union Park - 303m
> Mirvish+Gehry - 329m and 302m
> 1200 Bay Street - 326.5m
> The Hub (albeit a cheat courtesy of the CTBUH criteria;-) - 304m spire
> 
> **Super-talls construction:*
> SkyTower - 312.5m
> The One - 309m
> 
> **Near misses:*
> Sugar Wharf B @ 299m, YSL @ 299m and poor BMO still @ 298m (for more than 40 years ;-)


There are 2 buildings on the northeast side corner of Wellington and University Ave that should be torn down and replaced by a 375 to 400 metre tall office, hotel,residential, retail mixed use signature Toronto skyscraper. It’s Christmas time and that’s my wish.


----------



## Elkhanan1

This is the correct rendering for Portland Common. The others posted are out of date.










Source


----------



## ushahid

looks very nice.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini







*






19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


I always looked at this angle and thought it looks empty, this building is going fill that spot.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 157m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects* 














Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects


Is this project progressing slowly?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*49 Jackes Avenue (Lifetime Developments, 29s, Hariri Pontarini).*





49 Jackes | 99m | 29s | Lifetime | Hariri Pontarini


http://app.toronto.ca/AIC/index.do?folderRsn=nDTSDkpx54gG1QfbotD2gw%3D%3D Proposal for a 29-storey (93.0 metres) residential building having a gross floor area of 15,578 square metres and 217 residential dwelling units. Assume it's from Lifetime given that this site is their existing office




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*160 Front West - 240m - 46s - Cadillac Fairview - AS + GG - u/c*









Red Mars








UT

*101 Spadina Avenue- 47s - Devron Developments - Diamond Schmitt - submitted for final approval*









UT








UT








UT

*185 Balliol - 116m - 35s - SmartCentres - Diamond Schmitt - pre-construction

Rental*








UT








UT

*Express Condominiums on the Subway - 55m - 16s - Malibu Investments - RAW Design - u/c*









UT








Edward Skira

*Nordic Condos | 41.15m | 12s | Collecdev | gh3 - site demolition*









UT








Edward Skira








UT

*D'or Condos - 20s - Cityzen - u/c

Thornhill*








UT








Edward Skira

*Strada - 31.5m - 8s - RioCan - Turner Fleischer - u/c*









UT








bilked

*Regent Park Redevelopment: Final Phases (4 & 5) - development partner selected

TCHC's Board of Directors selected Tridel Builders Inc. as the partner for the remaining two phases. The deal also commits the developer to a $26.8-million community economic development program.*








UT


----------



## ushahid

101 Spadina Ave is going to be a park instead of the building.


----------



## Ed Skira

ushahid said:


> 101 Spadina Ave is going to be a park instead of the building.


101 was the nicest design I have seen in a while. If the city does turn the parking lot into a park, this building is toast. If a narrower building replaces the low rise structure, the park will be in shadow most of the day. Either way, the result is a loss.


----------



## ushahid

it was posted on UT that it will be a little park.





101 Spadina Avenue | 136.08m | 39s | Devron Developments | AUDAX


I of course notionally always support the idea of the City securing more parkland, but I'm not sure I'm totally onboard with it being done at this location; who's going to want to linger and relax sandwiched between six lanes of Spadina and three lanes of Adelaide?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> 101 Spadina Ave is going to be a park instead of the building.


Think you may have read the land swap deal wrong between the city and the developer... the project is moving ahead subject to the inclusion of a 1000 square metre park. Pretty sure the swap gives the city a northern slice of 101 Spadina (developer owned) and the developer gets a slice of city-owned land. Not sure how the park affects massing/footprint but the project is alive. The 3 properties are 101 Spadina (owned by the developer), 105 Spadina (city) and 363 Adelaide West (city).









UT

*212 King Street West - 310m - 79s - Dream Office - pre-construction

Aerial looking north-west.*








Link








Link

*King Liberty - 120m, 115m, 105m - 34s, 33s, 29s - First Capital - BDP Quadrangle - pre-construction

Office, residential, retail*








UT








UT








UT








UT

*888 Dupont - 55m - 13s - TAS - SA - pre-construction

An quirky duck.*








UT








UT

*2221 Yonge Condos - 193m - 58s - Tower Hill - Pei Partnership - u/c

Finishing exterior touches.*








drum118








drum118








drum118








marcus_a_j

*75 on The Esplanade - 100m - 29s - Harhay - architectsAlliance - u/c

imo the best thing from aA in years.*








skycandy


----------



## urbanflight

🎉 🎉 🎉

*Bike lanes approved for Yonge Street in rebuild of North York Centre*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339731362266271744
The $60 million ‘Transform Yonge’ plan


----------



## isaidso

It's an awful pedestrian experience on that stretch of Yonge so it can't happen soon enough. It does have one advantage over the downtown Toronto section in that there's more space to work with.


----------



## Ed Skira

Well it is not very inspired. I thought they wanted a grand Boulevard experience. I call this plan the Champs D’lazy


----------



## elliot

*Ontario Court of Justice Toronto - 96m - 17s - Infrastructure Ontario - Renzo Piano - u/c

Though not a grand Piano, the details of the project are entertaining to say the least. Cable-wall installation for the atrium glass underway.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








kotsy








kotsy








kotsy








UT

*The Well - 174m (office tower) - 46s - RioCan - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

I realize The Well may be a bit over-documented in my posts, but local photographers like Red Mars keep finding neat stuff worth sharing.

Podium curtain-wall prepped for installation of (terracotta?) vertical fins.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*2 Tecumseth - 109m - 30s - TAS - KPMB - site prep(?)

Excavation reportedly now underway.*








Public Work








Public Work








Public Work

*5203-5215 Yonge St. - 30s - Inmino Developments - IBI Group - pre-construction

This one has renders that are conveniently framed already.*








PMT

*IBI is so busy, I guess it was inevitable that they would start to phone stuff in (time for some new hires).*








PMT

*Via Bloor - 138.5m - 46s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c

A half dozen floors to go for both towers.*








Rascacielo








stjames2queenwest

*CIBC Square 1 time lapse - 5 dozen shots from sikandar knitted together (including some of the many curtain-wall moods).*

https://youtu.be/eVCYzBpgMfM
UT


----------



## Ed Skira

Not only does IBI phone it in, they use a rotary phone to do it.


----------



## elliot

*A longish walk from the traditional height cluster of the financial district, is the (oft-rendered) Bloor/Yorkville cluster... destined to be a top 10 skyline all on its own *.

*Construction and Proposed for Bloor/Yorkville.*









steveve


----------



## elliot

*Just a desaturated version of my future render posted last month - Bloor/Yorkville to the lake.*


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge Street

Some new views via screenshots - all from this WaterfrontToronto report. Click pic for larger.*


















*One Yonge office component (with 3 residential phases, 2 u/c including super-tall SkyTower) along with neighbouring Sugar Wharf phases (includes the one metre shy wannabe super-tall @ 299m ;-).*










*Office Podium







*


WaterfrontToronto


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE 2 - 241.5m - 50s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - site demolition

Site demo progressing quickly, plus extension of the park/deck from phase 1 (over the rail corridor).*








skycandy








skycandy

*CIBC Square 1 time lapse - 5 dozen shots from sikandar knitted together (including some of the many curtain-wall moods).*
https://youtu.be/eVCYzBpgMfM
UT


*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

SkyTower excavation and cladding progress on phase 1 (Prestige).*








skycandy

*Prestige*








skycandy








skycandy

*Wellesley on the Park - 194m - 60s - Lanterra - KPMB - nearly complete (park component in prep)*









Benito








UT


----------



## elliot

*The One (309m)

The mega concrete pour for the second level is underway… a 9pm start lol!?*









Benito


----------



## elliot

*The One (309m)*

*Benito is a master archivist... the tower portion of the big pour which started at 9pm Friday. (see above).. was complete no later than 8 am Saturday when he posted this shot.*









Benito

*241 Church Street - 53s - Graywood Developments - pre-construction

Placeholder building and location by Koops65 (no design released).*








Koops65

*Replacing one of the few gas stations left downtown.*








AlbertC

*50-90 Eglinton West - 39s, 32s - Madison Group - Hariri Pontarini - pre-construction

Revised upward from 32s and 24s originally proposed.*








PMT








PMT

*1750 The Queensway - 126.30m + architectural fins - 38s - Quadrangle - pre-construction*









Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes

*357 King West - 148m - 42s - Great Gulf - Quadrangle - u/c*









RyanD








UT








UT

*St Lawrence Market North - 25m - 5s - City of Toronto - Rogers Stirk Harbour - u/c*









UT








Red Mars








UT

*Concord Canada House - 233m, 206.5m - 69s, 59s - Concord Adex - IBI Group - u/c

Architecture aside ;-), at least the two 200m+ towers will add a welcome height spike to the master-planned community. The towers will rise behind Rogers Centre (SkyDome). With exception of The Well rising on the right side, this photo captures most of the built towers in CityPlace… with bonus views of Humber Bay and Mississauga beyond.*








Logan

*Finally building above grade.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*KING Toronto - 58m - 16s - Westbank - Bjarke Ingels Group - u/c

A portion of the site. A single building that is easily one of the largest residential construction sites in the city’s history.*








Red Mars








UT








bilked








UT

*3353 Lake Shore West - 25m - 6s - Apria - Icon - pre-construction*









Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes


----------



## elliot

*B-Line Condos- 22m - 6s - Royalpark Homes - Romanov Romanov - u/c

Clockzilla alert!*








UT








Lachlan Holmes

*Harris Square - 50m - 13s - Urban Capital - Saucier + Perrotte - u/c*









skycandy








UT








skycandy








UT

*Casa—Emery Village - 91m, 80m - 30s, 28s, 26s, 12s, 12s, 10s, 10s, 8s X 3 - Medallion - P + S / IBI - u/c

Phase 1 u/c*








Yoshirocks702








UT








UT

*Mississauga
Parkside Village: Avia 1 & 2 - 50s - Amacon - Richmond Architects - u/c*









UT








Jasonzed








UT

*Mississauga
Canopy Towers - 33s - Liberty Development - DIALOG - pre-construction*









UT

*Site Plan*








Lake Ontario

*Vaughn
Transit City Condos - 176m X 3 - 55s X 3 - CentreCourt - Diamond Schmitt - u/c

Crane for final phase is coming down.*








Edward Skira








UT








Edward Skira

*Vaughn
CG Tower - 189m - 60s - Cortel Group - Quadrangle - u/c*









Edward Skira








UT

*Nice shot of Ten York, complete @ 224m/65s.*








DejanR


----------



## Mansa Musa

elliot said:


> *Just a desaturated version of my future render posted last month - Bloor/Yorkville to the lake.*


Wow Toronto may actually surpass chicago if most of these renders come to fruition. Cheers


----------



## elliot

Mansa Musa said:


> Wow Toronto may actually surpass chicago if most of these renders come to fruition. Cheers


And bear in mind that this is just "downtown"... if you head NORTH (which is to the *left* of my rendering), a tall cluster is emerging at Yonge and St. Clair, then a very tall cluster at Yonge and Eglinton appears (with huge/tall additions in the pipeline) and eventually the very long skyline of North York (hosting dozens of talls but all under 200m so far). 

FYI, the render is viewed across the bay from Humber Bay Parks which hosts its own skyline (first pic below), with an enormous proposal from First Capital (2nd pic) in the pipeline. located just across the street from the first pic. 

*Humber Bay*








globalexpress


*First Capital Proposal







*
*UT*


----------



## Axelferis

I wish to visit Toronto


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge Street

A wider look at the site including the location of the next phase of Sugar Wharf.*

Right of centre is Phase 1 “Prestige” rising @ 217m, along with Phase 2 excavation for super-tall “SkyTower” @ 312.5m underway immediately to the right of Phase 1. The large blank wall of concrete (Phase 1 podium) will be joined by the Phase 3 podium and tower (264m), which will rise in front of the wall.

The *yellow/brown* low-rise LCBO buildings *left of centre* in the pic, will host the next phase of Sugar Wharf, including the tallest of the development which is just a metre shy of super-tall creds @ 299m.









bobbob911

*Site-plan with first 3 phases - note: top of the site-plan is north, while the photo above is looking south.*








ADRM


----------



## Ecopolisia

Mansa Musa said:


> Wow Toronto may actually surpass chicago if most of these renders come to fruition. Cheers


Yeah, totally agree, especially if it keeps in that very pace of building developments in this decade and the beginning of the next decade and therefore follow pursuit what has been pictured in those globally-almost-rare-sighted, yet extremely amazing future skyline pics, then for sure it will, most definitely, and would therefore ALSO eventually almost say hello to its biggest of its North American(or global for that matter) brothers, NYC, from a mediocre long/short distance of utter skyline-amazement and very high density of tall to very tall buildings, yeah😳😌😅😉✌👍👌🌈💎


----------



## Ecopolisia

Axelferis said:


> I wish to visit Toronto


Meeeee, tooooo😟🤷‍♂️.. Lol.. Most definitely, my third soon to be second - if the windy city still being lazy as it has been for a while now and Toronto still keeps this pace of developments, just pictured in those future skyline pics - most favorite city of North America/Americas(and, in fact the world, too) , yeah, that's for sure ✌👍👌💎


----------



## isaidso

Mansa Musa said:


> Wow Toronto may actually surpass chicago if most of these renders come to fruition. Cheers


By 100m+ buildings the City of Toronto will likely move ahead of the City of Chicago some time in 2021. It will happen by 150m+ and 200m+ too but that will take longer. Perhaps 2025? If proposals are realized Toronto will zoom way out in front. In a few years NYC will be the only North American skyline left to reel in. A much tougher ask, of course.


CITY OF CHICAGO
100m+ Built: 336
100m+ U/C: 10
Total: 346
*Proposals: 19
Potential Tally: 365*

CITY OF TORONTO
100m+ Built: 284
100m+ U/C: 105
Total: 389
*Proposals: 284
Potential Tally: 673*

CITY OF CHICAGO
150m+ Built: 130
150m+ U/C: 7
Total: 137
*Proposals: 12
Potential Tally: 149*

CITY OF TORONTO
150m+ Built: 74
150m+ U/C: 35
Total: 109
*Proposals: 109
Potential Tally: 218*

CITY OF CHICAGO
200m+ Built: 32
200m+ U/C: 6
Total: 38
*Proposals: 6
Potential Tally: 46*

CITY OF TORONTO
200m+ Built: 23
200m+ U/C: 10
Total: 33
*Proposals: 39
Potential Tally: 72*


----------



## Ed Skira

Toronto may have the quantity momentum on its side, but Chicago has existing style, aesthetic, and variety over Toronto hands down.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

elliot said:


> *York Street Park - Waterfront Toronto and City of Toronto
> 
> RFP was just issued by Waterfront Toronto for the construction of York Street Park.
> Draft Design by Claude Cormier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaterfrontToronto Source
> 
> 
> ADRM
> 
> *Shot from 2019 of the site after the York off-ramp was removed.*
> 
> Toronhttps://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/2aa60542-fb76-466f-bf9a-110691dc4d9f-jpeg.169827/


Great redevelopment of an uninviting site. Wish they would keep the old pillars though, as a reminder


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Great redevelopment of an uninviting site. Wish they would keep the old pillars though, as a reminder


His designs are a tad busy for my taste but have yet to see a design by him that I dislike..... so bring it on.


----------



## elliot

*820 Church Street - 32s - IBI Group - proposed*









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## citysquared

Oh no my favourite Indian restaurant is going to be gone because of this development.


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> Oh no my favourite Indian restaurant is going to be gone because of this development.


Namaste citysquared... I visited India 7 times (long story) and had no idea that the car wash on-site served pakoras, dosa and butter chicken .

*Just another aerial of the 820 Church site * (the small gap left of centre, near the bottom of the render). Just right of centre of the pic, is the *KPMB-designed 1 Scollard (155m)*. Far right is the *stepped Foster-designed 50 Scollard (147m) which is in site-prep.*








UT

*2180 Yonge - 253.5m - 70s - Oxford Properties - Pelli Clarke Pelli - master-plan proposed

A few more renders and a site-plan from the submitted docs.*








AlexBozikovic








AlexBozikovic








AlexBozikovic

*Site-plan/building heights*








WislaHD


----------



## ushahid

Man Toronto has lost its mind.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *2180 Yonge - 253.5m - 70s - Oxford Properties - Pelli Clarke Pelli - master-plan proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexBozikovic


As much as I hate to lose that 60s/70s Canadian Tire office building the streetscape looks much better with this proposal.


----------



## citysquared

Namaste elliot. One of the sad things about living in a boom town from birth is so many places you're nostalgic about get hit by the wrecker's ball eventually. I haven't been to the King Palace Restaurant (right next to the car wash) in a while, but sounds like it's already gone. But like isaidso, I concur this too will be an improvement.


----------



## ushahid

*Mirivish Gehry Toronto cut back to 308m and 266m.*




__





Forma | 308m | 84s | Great Gulf | Gehry Partners


Why are we even discussing observatory heights at CN Tower? Has the city ever mentioned that no building can go taller than that?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope the final product ends up with this light shimmery feel, otherwise it might look really cheap.


----------



## elliot

*CN Tower view rendering of 212 King Street West, proposed @ 312m (left centre of pic). 

Mirvish + Gehry is on the left of the render and the stepped/pixelated tower (bottom right) is B.I.G.’s proposed Union Centre. Above Union Centre is another proposed super-tall, Commerce Court 3 (302m, 376m to the tip of the spire).*








steveve

*The Clover on Yonge - 148m - 44s - Concord Adex - architectsAlliance - u/c

Beautiful sun and beautiful shots.*








austinchencym








austinchencym

*Bonus shot - the taller of 2 Teahouse (501 Yonge) towers topping out @ 171m*








austinchencym


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE 1 - 238m - 49s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - u/c

First appearance of the crown lighting (with diamond highlights). Pretty sure this can be seen from outer space (maybe just a test @ 100%).*








Ryan_T


----------



## citysquared

ushahid said:


> *Mirivish Gehry Toronto cut back to 308m and 266m.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forma | 308m | 84s | Great Gulf | Gehry Partners
> 
> 
> Why are we even discussing observatory heights at CN Tower? Has the city ever mentioned that no building can go taller than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 948364
> 
> 
> View attachment 948366
> 
> 
> View attachment 948368
> 
> 
> View attachment 948369


Very cool, looks like what I would call Beirut Brutalism or Apocalyptic Deconstructivism.


----------



## Dale

Maybe Mirvish getting cut back is a sign that it’s moving forward ?


----------



## ushahid

yes, its launching sometime in summer.


----------



## elliot

*483 Bay - 227m - 69s - Northam - IBI Group - re-zoning application submitted

Office and condo built atop the Trinity Square complex. Now one less storey but same height due to higher floor to ceiling heights for the office space.*









PMT

*Older renders show the tower location above the Trinity Square buildings.*








Interchange42








UT

*Site is left of centre in the photo behind Old City Hall.*








AlbertC

*The One - 338.5m* - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

*Previous approved and u/c at 309m, recently resubmitted for approval at 338.5m.

All 8 super-columns in place on the next level above the (double height) Apple Store.*








thaivic








Benito








Benito

*The G2 - 155m, 110m - 46s, 31s - Greenwin - Sweeny &Co - pre-construction

Revised re-zoning and site-plan (tallest is down from 50s/162m). Includes 763 rental units (of which 229 will be affordable), a new daycare, and ground level retail (390 square metres).*









PMT








PMT








PMT








PMT

*400 King West - 157m(+) - 49s - Plaza - Quadrangle - zoning approved after an appeal to LPAT.

In sales at one storey more than earlier, a mixed-use of office, condo, retail and public space. No new docs posted so below is the latest renders I’ve seen from last fall (@48s).*








ferusian








ferusian








ferusian

*Galleria 01 & 02 - 99m - 29s - ELAD Canada - Core Architects - u/c

Known as Block 5, the first 2 phases of the very large redevelopment of Toronto’s Galleria Mall.*








UT








AlbertC








UT








UT








UT

*Much more interested in a start for Galleria 3 (111.5m) announced about four months ago.*








UT

*Carlyle Condos - 141.5m - 39s - Carlyle Communities - architectsAlliance - site demolition

Condominiums and the addition of a hotel.*








PMT








AHK








UT








UT

*Jac Condos - 108m - 34s - Graywood - Turner Fleischer - pre-construction

The podium of this condo and retail development includes a recreated Beaux Arts mansion (1902 ) that was almost completely destroyed by 2 fires (in 2016 and 2019).* Due in part to its proximity to Ryerson University, the ‘new’ heritage component (bottom centre of first render) is now planned to host a library, coffee bar, tech lounge, study rooms, yoga and a movie/gaming space.









AlbertC








AlbertC

*Reunion Crossing - 11s - Diamond Kilmer - Giannone Petricone - u/c

A mix of condos, townhouses and retail.*








UT

*Photo from 3 weeks ago - crane is now up (but no pics).*








AlbertC

*Garden District Condos - 100m - 32s - Hyde Park - architectsAlliance - u/c*









AlbertC








brianyyz

*Timber… ;-)*








AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## elliot

*350 Davenport - 30m - 8s - BBB - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*To be tucked in here (2s brick and frame building would be demolished).*








AlbertC

*Nordic Condos - 41m - 12s - Collecdev - gh3 - site demolition

A portion of the last remaining building to be demolished on the large site (shot on Jan. 1), likely gone now. *








drum118








UT

*Geary Factory Lofts - 4s - Intentional Capital - RAW Design - pre-construction*









ADRM








ADRM








ProjectEnd

*CAMH Queen Street Redevelopment - ?m - CAMH - KPMB - pre-construction

Just a few more renders of this latest phase that was honoured last month with a 2020 Canadian Architect AWARD OF EXCELLENCE.* The jurors noted “This is a big building that seems comfortable, with qualities of delicacy and softness. It brings something quiet, even if it’s busy from a programmatic point of view”. 









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*57 Brock - 25m - 7s - Block - RAW Design - u/c*









UT








UT








WestEnd


----------



## urbanflight

*Plan to rebuild Yonge Street with wider sidewalks, fewer lanes goes to Toronto Council*








Plan to rebuild Yonge Street with wider sidewalks, fewer lanes goes to Toronto city council


Owners and landlords oppose bid to widen sidewalks and remove two traffic lanes.




www.thestar.com












































Currently









> Wray spoke at Monday’s meeting of Toronto’s Public Works and Infrastructure Committee, as it considered the YongeTOmorrow plan — a proposal that would make dramatic changes to Yonge, at the same time as Toronto replaces 140-year-old water and sewer infrastructure underneath the street.
> 
> Once reconstructed, Yonge Street would see dramatically wider sidewalks and the street itself reduced to just two lanes.
> 
> As well, portions of Yonge would be closed to through traffic during the day in order to prioritize pedestrians and cycling.
> 
> The plan is supported by local Toronto Centre Coun. Kristyn Wong-Tam, and the committee heard from downtown residents and cycling and environmental advocates supporting it.
> 
> But it also heard from business organizations who objected to the restrictions of vehicular movement.
> 
> Wray said that the 250 retailers and tenants in four office towers were on-side with Cadillac Fairview objecting to the reduction of traffic lanes between Dundas and Queen Street East. Among Cadillac Fairview’s objections were that the lane reductions would make loading and onloading for curbside pickup impossible and that restrictions on deliveries would be “catastrophic for businesses.”



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348688416209301505


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yes please! Yonge St is a nightmare to drive down anyway, no loss


----------



## citysquared

Wow! busy and uplifting day. Fingers crossed for Yonge widening, the mall may not happen like we had over brief periods in the 70's but this is really good news.

Just wanted to mention how satisfying it is to see historic buildings retained and even reconstructed as on Peter Street, this adds so much charm and historic context, as many layers as possible enriches a city.

Also, not sure how I feel about Bell Trinity redevelopment. Some architects laud this heavy modern building as an important example of signum temporis, but I may not shed a tear if it was demolished and removed, but wouldn't this be as bad as demolishing the remnants of that quaint Ontario Cottage on Peter Street and the side-by-side 2nd Empire buildings? I suppose it's heritage too.


----------



## elliot

*Mirvish+Gehry Toronto - 308m - 82s - Great Gulf - Gehry Partners - pre-construction

Angled swaths of curtain-wall and stainless steel… looks great imo.*









MetroMan








MetroMan








MetroMan


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

All 8 super-columns now up for this level.*








Benito








Benito

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Digging deep for SkyTower.*








Northern Light

*Phase 1 rising in the centre of the photo.*








Northern Light

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c*









skycandy








LoMein








LachlanHolmes

*Concord Canada House (233m, 206.5m) u/c and The Well (174m) office tower rising behind.*









Red Mars

*The Well*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Wynford Gardens - 177m, 157m, 151.5m, 142m - 54s, 49s, 47s, 45s - Allied Hotels - Quadrangle - new rezoning application

Originally proposed as 2 towers @ 39 and 32 storeys, a revised rezoning submission now sees 4 mixed-use towers from 45 to 54 storeys tall. Site-plan and a few building elevations:*

































*DOCUMENT LINK:* https://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2021/ny/bgrd/backgroundfile-159396.pdf

*Original 2 tower proposal.*








UT

*Bayview & Hillsdale - 29m - 7s - The Brown Group - Kohn - u/c*









UT








WislaHD
*Pre-cast brick inlay.*








AlbertC








WislaHD


----------



## ushahid

elliot said:


> *Mirvish+Gehry Toronto - 308m - 82s - Great Gulf - Gehry Partners - pre-construction
> 
> Angled swaths of curtain-wall and stainless steel… looks great imo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetroMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetroMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetroMan


good stuff.


----------



## elliot

*Mirvish+Gehry Toronto

Two more renders.*








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*M+G in context by steveve between King West and Front Street. The foreground 'ghosts' are Union Park (incl. a supertall)*








steveve


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









ProjectEnd
*Model from 2017*.








steveve








LachlanHolmes
*Residential sky lobby.*








LachlanHolmes

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre - 20s - U of T - Weiss/Manfredi - u/c*









UT








Red Mars








UT

*Via Bloor - 138.5m - 46s - Tridel - architectsAlliance - u/c*









skycandy








ProjectEnd

*KING Toronto - 58m - 16s - Westbank - Bjarke Ingels Group - u/c

The open-pit mining site downtown.*








[email protected]








UT

*CIBC SQUARE - 241.5m - 50s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - phase 2 site prep

Phase 1*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*The Rosedale on Bloor - 186m - 55s - Gupta - IBI Group - u/c*









ProjectEnd








UT

*89 Roehampton Avenue - 123m - 38s - TAS - Quadrangle - u/c*









UT








ProjectEnd








UT

*Islington Terrace - 145m, 135m, 114m - 45s, 44m, 35m - Tridel - Kirkor Architects - u/c*









UT








toaster29








UT








UT








UT

*689 King Street West - 61m - 18s | Manga - Sweeny &Co - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*120 Church - 149m - 45s - Madison Group - Teeple Architects - final rezoning application submitted Jan 31, 2021*









UT








UT
*Public art plan approved in December. The small site is seen below.*








UT


----------



## elliot

*Mississauga

Edge Towers - 55s - Solmar - Rosario Varacalli - u/c*









UT








Jasonzed








UT

*M3 at M City - 260m - 77s - Rogers Real Estate - IBI Group - u/c*








Jasonzed








UT

*M1 & M2 at M City - 198m - 60s - Rogers Real Estate - Core Architects - u/c

M3 in foreground, M1 and M2 rising behind.*








Khaldoon








UT


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love the sloped walls on the Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre


----------



## Michalhal

It would be great if every tread on "city/metro compilation" was so interesting as this one


----------



## isaidso

Most of the smaller projects fall under the radar. Here'e a 13 floor proposal for the 'Canary District'.























Canary House (DundeeKilmer, 13s, BDP Quadrangle)


Putting this here until the new Canary House thread is created: https://www.instagram.com/p/CKFM7iWBAm3/?igshid=zt4nao0nowqi




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c

Great sunrise shot of the construction site.*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*Pinnacle Toronto East - 99.5m x 2 - 30s x 2 - Pinnacle - IBI Group - site shoring*









UT








ProjectEnd








UT

*Post Loft Condos - 25m - 6s - Condoman - Standard Practice - approved*









Marcanadian








UT

*The Bread Company - 68m - 20s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - site shoring soon*









UT








UT

*Seasons and Saisons at Concord Park Place - 115.5m - 36s - Concord Adex - IBI Group - u/c

4 buildings - 36, 33, 26, 16 storeys*








UT








Edward Skira








UT

*The Gloucester on Yonge* - 148m - 44s - Concord Adex - architectsAlliance - topped out

*Formerly The Clover on Yonge before Concord took over the development from bankrupt Cresford. *








Benito

*299 Campbell Avenue - 47 - 14s - TAS - Teeple Architects - u/c*









UT








ProjectEnd








UT

*950 King West - 46.5m - 13s - Intentional Capital - Sweeny &Co - approved

Just recommended for approval with the inclusion of 22 affordable rental units. Incorporates the historic Palace Arms.*








UT

*Regent Park: Daniels DuEast - 96.5m - 29s - Daniels - Core Architects - nearing completion*









skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*Forest Hill Private Residences - 36m - 9s - Altree - Graziani + Corazza - site demolition*









UT








UT
*
Pearl Place - 121m - 34s - Conservatory Group - Richmond Architects - u/c*









Edward Skira








UT


Looking west.








JED


----------



## ushahid

i love that last pic.


----------



## Akai

Wow 😍 Amazing Toronto 👍


----------



## ushahid

*Maverick | 155m | 49s | Empire | IBI Group*










pic by Orifice2029





Maverick | 154.53m | 49s | Empire | IBI Group


A crane there is




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte*

pics by Marcanadian
River City by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Foundry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Waterfront Innovation Centre | 53.03m | 12s | Waterfront Toronto | Sweeny &Co*

Waterfront Innovation Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m, 217m | 95s, 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

One Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

pic by Northernlight





PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Not to mention, what we end up with is usually at the behest of the developer and not of the architect to my understanding. The behest being, simply, that the developer decides how much money is being spent on anything: they are the ones paying. 42




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt*

pic by bilked
*





Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt


Looking south from just below Queen Street on Augusta Avenue. January 18, 2020. \n\nPhoto: Nick Kozak.




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## ushahid

*88 Queen | 163.06m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*









pic by bilked





88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

Shot from the intersection of Bloor and kotsy.*








kotsy








kotsy

*663 King West - 66m - 17s - TC - Core Architects - pre-construction*









UT

*50 Eglinton West - 137m, 123.5m - 39s, 34 - Madison Group - Turner Fleischer - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*A few updates on some of the new height coming to the (formerly low-rise) Church Street Corridor.

The Charles at Church - 153m - 47s - Aspen Ridge - Quadrangle - u/c*









UT








bilked








UT

*55C: 55 Charles Condos - 159.5m - 48s - MOD Developments - architectsAlliance - u/c*









AlbertC

*Stainless steel cladding elements for this one.*








UT

*Social at Church + Dundas - 165m - 52s - Pemberton - RAW Design - u/c*









bilked








UT

*Grand Hotel Redevelopment - 161m - 50s - Amexon - Core Architects - demolition*









bilked
*
Shrinking pretty fast since the first pic above (shot 2 weeks ago).*








bilked








UT

*1414 Bayview - 29m - 8s - Gairloch - architectsAlliance - site demolition soon

Handsome mid-rise on Bayview now more than 70% sold and site demo about to start.*








UT

*Site.*








WislaHD








UT








UT

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel - 156m x 2 - 49s x 2 - Plaza - BDP Quadrangle - u/c

Starting a second level after a long climb out of the ground.*








Northern Light








UT








Northern Light

*55 Mercer - 155.5m - 47s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - site demolition

Former Wayne Gretsky’s biting the dust.*








bilked








UT


----------



## citysquared

I'm glad the site at 88 Queen is finally being developed, been waiting years, beautiful well-located property. 

Thanks for all the posts, great to see Toronto transforming so rapidly right before our eyes and that so much of the original fabric is being preserved as a testament to history but also for their more human scale. Facadectomies are now standard.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *55 Mercer - 155.5m - 47s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - site demolition
> 
> Former Wayne Gretsky’s biting the dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


So that podium is a nod to the warehouse architecture prevalent in the area? The structure they tore down doesn't look like that but I'm pleased that they've designed it that way even if it might be criticized as historical re-creation.

The use of white and warm reddish tones is welcomed too.


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I'm glad the site at 88 Queen is finally being developed, been waiting years, beautiful well-located property.


I was hoping that lot would be set aside for a park as it's one of the last large lots left in the downtown. I think in 20 years we'll be regretting that we didn't. Same goes for the site south of Wellesley subway station.

On that front my hopes now rest with Moss Park. I'm hoping when it gets re-developed, and it will, they'll have the foresight to turn the entire site over for a park and build replacement buildings on the periphery or near by.


----------



## citysquared

I think you're right we will need more parks in areas of high density like downtown Toronto to relieve density and for public health. Moss Park could become a green and leafy refuge given its location. I'm much more in favour of larger parks as opposed to pocket parks like Paley Park or Green Acre Park in NYC with lots of trees and shade, something climate change is making me more and more desperate for every summer.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


----------



## ushahid

*Lakeside Residences | 158m | 49s | Greenland | Hariri Pontarini*










































Lakeside Residences | 158m | 49s | Greenland | Hariri Pontarini


There is a map function at the top of the page you can use to find out what's happening on each site - https://urbantoronto.ca/map/ There are 2 projects happening on the "disgusting parking lot" Quay House -...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I think you're right we will need more parks in areas of high density like downtown Toronto to relieve density and for public health. Moss Park could become a green and leafy refuge given its location. I'm much more in favour of larger parks as opposed to pocket parks like Paley Park or Green Acre Park in NYC with lots of trees and shade, something climate change is making me more and more desperate for every summer.


Unfortunately we've paved over every single large lot. The only chance we have left for a substantial park is Rail Deck Park and the appropriation of Moss Park. There are 4 giant social housing apartment blocks on it but they sit on a lot of land. It's really the only spot where its realistic and conceivable. Everything else is too built up to pull off.


----------



## elliot

*400 King West - 157.5m - 49s - Plaza - BDP Quadrangle - pre-construction

This one has seen a number of design revisions, and now a new architect (Quadrangle) and a new design.*








UT








UT








UT

*1900 Eglinton East (phase 1) - 132m x 2 - 39s x 2 - SmartCentres - architectsAlliance - pre-construction

Another master-planned mall mega-makover. The first phase below was not well-received by the city and likely headed to an LPAT hearing (formerly the Ontario Municipal Board).*








ferusian








ferusian

*Plan for the site.*








UT

*33 Sherbourne - 129.5m - 38s - Menkes - Giannone Petricone - approved

Moving into sales in the second quarter of this year.*








UT 








UT

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment)- 85m - 26s - Westbank - Henriquez Partners - u/c

Five towers from 13 to 26 storeys. Various textures and tones of pre-cast appearing.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT








ProjectEnd

*EQ Bank Tower - 104m - 23s - First Gulf - Sweeny &Co - u/c*









UT

*Getting its crane.*








Dusk








UT

*Bayview at the Village - 37.5m - 10s - Canderel - Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*









UT


----------



## elliot

*19 Duncan - 186.5m - 58s - Westbank -Hariri Pontarini - u/c*









bilked








Red Mars








UT

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment - 47.5m - 13s - MOD Developments - Diamond Schmitt - u/c*

A few more pics.








Northern Light








bilked








Northern Light

*Nautique Lakefront Residences - 88.5m - 26s - Adi - Icon - u/c

My first ever post on a project for Burlington (near Hamilton)… notable for having one of the deeper excavations in the GTA (7 levels down?).*









UT








insertnamehere








UT








UT

*Etobicoke

The Kip District - 117.5m - 39s - Concert - Quadrangle - u/c

5 buildings from 20 to 39 storeys.*








UT








drum118

*Phase 2*








UT

*Humber Bay winter… can't remember how long it's been since pond hockey happened here... and of course it’s Husky time.*









67Cup








67Cup


----------



## Zack Fair

^^^ Nice pics.
I miss Toronto in the winter (crazy, I know).


----------



## elliot

*Cranes everywhere in this slice of the east-of-Yonge construction explosion.*









skycandy

*Promenade Mall Revitalization - 35s - Liberty Development - WZMH - u/c

Another day … another major mall redevelopment, this one in suburban Thornhill. Fours towers from 28s to 35s with a mix of office, residential, retail and public space.*








UT








Edward Skira








UT

*D'or Condos - 20s, 17s - Cityzen - u/c

Also in Thornhill.*








UT








Edward Skira

*71 Talara Drive 85m - 27s - Tribute Communities - Turner Fleischer - pre-construction*









ferusian








ferusian

*Valhalla Town Square - 131m - 44s - Edilcan - IBI Group - nearly complete

Five buildings 10 to 44s next to Hwy 427.*








ProjectEnd

*75 on The Esplanade - 100m - 29s - Harhay - architectsAlliance - u/c

Crane coming down.*








ProjectEnd








mburrrrr








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Ontario Court of Justice Toronto - 96m - 17s - Infrastructure Ontario - Renzo Piano - u/c*









Rascacielo








UT








Northern Light

*home: Power and Adelaide - 78.5m - 22s - Great Gulf - Core Architects*









f_gho








UT








f_gho

*Time and Space Condos - 102m - 29s - Pemberton - Wallman Architects - u/c

Huge site on Front Street, a block east of the St. Lawrence Market.*








Rascacielo








UT








evandyk








UT


----------



## elliot

*250 Lawrence West - 35m - 9s - Graywood - Quadrangle - site-prep*









UT
*Lawrence Heights Revitalization - Context Development, Metropia and Toronto Community Housing

Master-planned, multi-phase make-over of 100 acres south of Yorkdale Shopping Centre. The project includes 4000 housing units, retail, public space and parks, new roads, a school and community centre. Architects include KPMB and IBI Group. *








The Star








Edward Skira








Link








Link








Link


----------



## elliot

*Lakeside Residences - 158m, 129m - 49s, 39s - Greenland - Hariri Pontarini - site-prep/shoring

Massing diagram for Phase 2 might yield some interesting tiered designs. * 








ferusian
*Most of the public space seems destined for this second phase.*








ferusian








ferusian

*Phase 2 is to the left of phase 1 below, seen in an earlier rendering.*








UT








ferusian

*Tretti Condos - 45-m - 13s - Collecdev - gh3 - u/c*









UT








Edward Skira

*4926 Bathurst Street - 89.5m - 26s - Portal - IBI Group - pre-construction*









UT








UT

*The Well - 174m - 46s - RioCan - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

One less crane for this huge mixed-use project which includes 7 buildings from 14s to 46s.*








drum118








Red Mars
*Wellington Street.*








Red Mars


----------



## elliot

*Nobu Residences Toronto - 157m x 2 - 45s x 2 - Madison Group - Teeple Architects - u/c

A forum member aptly named Northern Light captured a pic of sunlight actually managing to find its way into this site.*








Northern Light








StephenR








UT

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c

Rising above the icicle umbrellas of Sugar Beach.*








Rascacielo








Rascacielo








skycandy

*Azura Condos - 108m - 32s - Capital Developments - IBI Group - u/c*

















UT

*Maverick - 155m - 49s - Empire - IBI Group - u/c*









orifice2029








Red Mars

*1087-1091 Yonge Street - Zinc Developments - architectsAlliance - pre-construction

Rendering from aA may be for this site.*








David Capizzano


----------



## ushahid

i like the last one and the phase 2 of Lakeside residences


----------



## elliot

*E-Sports Performance Venue - Exhibition Place

From the Globe & Mail newspaper, this huge venue is proposed by OverActiveMedia to be built by 2025. The 7,000 seat venue and attached hotel is estimated to cost half a $Billion.*









lightarchitect
















lightarchitect








lightarchitect


----------



## Ecopolisia

elliot said:


> *E-Sports Performance Venue - Exhibition Place
> 
> From the Globe & Mail newspaper, this huge venue is proposed by OverActiveMedia to be built by 2025. The 7,000 seat venue and attached hotel is estimated to cost half a $Billion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightarchitect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightarchitect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightarchitect


Oh, waow, what a Canadian/North American (because US got some very few ones, too, just stadiums, and in term of the more or less same design, but with a same facade look) NEO-FUTURISTIC HOT stuff right there.

Just wish the simplistic ok appealing, but un-surprisingly at-least top quality facaded/cladded main building could be way taller than that, hmm? Nevertheless that base and entrance area, thoughhhhhhhhh. So utterly astonishing. You just doing it again, aren't you ,oh Canada. Lol💎🇨🇦💎😅😉👌👌


----------



## ushahid

thats not the final design. its not even a real proposal yet, i mean they havent submitted any docs to the city. but they are aiming for 2025 that seems like a very optimistic time frame.


----------



## elliot

Though early news (and no docs submitted to the city yet), I'd suggest that a talented design team like Populous, a successful backer and some substantial media attention... meets a "real" proposal metric at this time. No way to know if things will pan out, but (paperwork aside) it literally is being "proposed" .

From *The Verge* story: "(Populous) the prolific architecture firm behind recent projects like Tottenham Hotspur Stadium in London and T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas. “The design of the theatre was neither conceived as a sports arena nor an opera house, rather, a new typology that straddles the two: a state-of-the-art performance venue,” Populous lead designer Jonathan Mallie said in a statement. “The theatre architecture creates a merger of the old and the new.”

Short video:


----------



## Ecopolisia

YalnızAdam said:


> Is Toronto a city which is in this world?


Huhhh?Are you kidding there? Hmm? .. Lol.. There's something called, "look its name up in Google or Wiki to find out, especially when being utterly curious and clueless" .. Waow, would I ever witness someone not knowing of a very large major city like Toronto certainly is in this current time or any other decades in the past, where Canada have been, and still most definitely is, a mediocre significant major power in all parameters? Well, that's something very new(particularly for me) , especially when a vast majority knows more of its existence or where it's located than where Turkish cities, like Konya, Bodrum, Bursa, Samsun, Kayseri or Marmaris, etc. are?.. So ironic.. But, hey, I gave your a hint and happy reading .. And, oh, you welcome btw🙄😅🙃✌


----------



## Pump71

Putting that crane count into perspective.
Australia wide we have the following in our metro and capital cities -
Of the 677 cranes sighted across Australia, 297 were in Sydney, 179 were in Melbourne, 50 were in Brisbane, 36 were in Perth, 34 were on the Gold Coast, 27 were in Canberra, 10 in Adelaide, 11 in Wollongong, 15 in the Sunshine Coast and 13 were in Newcastle. There were none in Hobart or in Darwin.


----------



## YalnızAdam

Ecopolisia said:


> Huhhh?Are you kidding there? Hmm? .. Lol.. There's something called, "look its name up in Google or Wiki to find out, especially when being utterly curious and clueless" .. Waow, would I ever witness someone not knowing of a very large major city like Toronto certainly is in this current time or any other decades in the past, where Canada have been, and still most definitely is, a mediocre significant major power in all parameters? Well, that's something very new(particularly for me) , especially when a vast majority knows more of its existence or where it's located than where Turkish cities, like Konya, Bodrum, Bursa, Samsun, Keyșehir or Marmaris, etc. are?.. So ironic.. But, hey, I gave your a hint and happy reading .. And, oh, you welcome btw🙄😅🙃✌


=) Of course I know where Toronto is. I didn't say where Toronto is, I just wanted to say it is a city like out of this world. But I look with favor on you because of your bad English. I don't think is it about your Iq.
I really love Torontonian projects. It is like they build as they are from the future like 2030s. Kisses =) 🌈


----------



## Ecopolisia

YalnızAdam said:


> Is Toronto a city which is in this world?





YalnızAdam said:


> =) Of course I know where Toronto is. I didn't say where Toronto is, I just wanted to say it is a city like out of this world. But I look with favor on you because of your bad English. I don't think is it about your Iq.
> I really love Torontonian projects. It is like they build as they are from the future like 2030s. Kisses =) 🌈


You meant your own lack of good and understandable English and IQ, as far I have witnessed. Like my "bad English"*, THAT'S what you should have wrote or formulate there, instead.. Another unfortunate writing/formulation of yours again, I suppose ? Hmm? Right, because that seem to be way more plausible in this very case(at least so far) , even with the many sentences of yours in your latest reply as well in that first comment of yours that led to my misunderstanding of your actual points about the subject? Right, that's what you meant by those sentences of you addressing the "IQ"- and "English"-part??

Otherwise, ok, good to know now, because you better know a significant and popular major city like Toronto. Lol. Didn't get that in the first place, whatsoever. Good that you revised or rephrased it in a more comprehensive way(at least regarding that part) in that reply of yours. I got it now, yay. I was just like WHAT to start with with that un-edited(you should have edited it OR edit it now btw) first comment of yours? Is he actually real about it , that's just new to my eyes of witnessing things , lol..

But, yeah,ok,that's what you actually meant. Goodie.And, yeah kisses(one of the very few parts I actually understood from that reply of yours btw, yay) to you, too, I think. Anyways, any updates, folks? 😅👍🌈


----------



## ushahid

*31R Parliament Street | 166m | 49s | Cityscape | SHoP*


https://dream.ca/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Dream-Investor-Presentation.pdf


----------



## citysquared

When it comes to this kind of a development boom, it is out of this world. I've been here all my life and have witnessed a few booms and some little busts, but this is crazy...and I'm happy it's happening without destroying too much of its original substance and with such improvements to the public realm, which we do need much more of, my hope here is with the waterfront and portlands.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, the expression is 'out of this world' to mean extra special, or so rare that surely it's not of this world. English is a tricky language. No harm done.


----------



## elliot

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums - 171m - 52s - Lanterra - architectsAlliance - u/c*









Red Mars

*Transparent crown glass hints there may be a lighting feature planned for the top.*








Red Mars








Benito

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

South side (on the right) podium/elevators progress.*








Benito

*The scale of part of the future Apple Store at grade.*








Benito

*The Well 174m - 46s - RioCan - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

(Non-migratory) crane nesting area.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Red/rust fins being added to the podium glass.*








Red Mars

*55 Mercer - 155.5m - 47s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - demolition

Pretty quick work on the site demolition of the former Wayne Gretsky’s:
Late December.*








Red Mars
*A few days ago.*








Red Mars








UT








UT

*One Delisle - 155m - 44s - Slate - Studio Gang - pending site plan approval

Thought this bird’s eye view from the recently submitted site plan documents was kinda neat.*








Source








AlbertC








brandondonnelley

*Bauhaus Condos - 101m - 32s - Lamb Development - architectsAlliance - approved in principle* (*conditions)*









Link








Link


----------



## elliot

*Vaughn Metropolitan Centre*
A recently released *future rendering of Vaughn Metropolitan Centre* north of Toronto, which includes *CG Tower now u/c at 189m/60 storeys *(red). Four of the towers near the right side of the render are built or topped out with more in the earlier stages of construction such as the 4 tower (40s to 59s) *Festival Condo* development.








UT
*CG Tower*








UT

*SmartCentres’ 175 Millway - 64 storey/206m residential and 21 storey office building.*








UT








UT
*Claude Cormier park design.*








claudecormier.com

*Mississauga

Exchange District Condos - 232m - 72s - Camrost-Felcorp - IBI Group - excavation

Mega-dig underway.*








Jasonzed








Lake Ontario

*Worth a look:
U of T Scarborough - Centennial College Vertical Farm

No news on a start but this is apparently still an active (and interesting) project I don't think I've seen before.
From the UrbanToronto thread: “U of T Scarborough and Centennial College are teaming up to establish the EaRTH District – an initiative aimed at advancing the clean tech sector through research, academic programming and commercialization. EaRTH, which stands for Environmental and Related Technologies Hub, will be located at U of T Scarborough and will be a knowledge and training hub in the Eastern GTA around the development of clean technologies.”*








Automation Gallery


----------



## elliot

*217 Adelaide West - 103.5m - 23s - Humbold Properties - Adamson - siteplan application pending

Office and retail.*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*2150 Lake Shore - First Capital - Allies and Morrison - updated master-plan*

Updated master-plan docs were submitted to the city recently. Height/density has shifted somewhat away from the southern perimeter of the site to max sunlight in the community park(s). In addition to a variety of mid-rise built forms, there are now *8 towers from 50s to 70s*. Two day-cares, a recreation centre, a public library and an increase in park space (46% of the site is park/open space/public realm) have been added to the master-plan (which is easily the best the city has ever seen imo).

*Some images from the new master-plan submission.*








Northern Light

*Top of the drawings is north.*








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light
*Phase 1 of 6 includes the GO Transit station and the first mixed-use towers.*








Northern Light

Looking northwest _across_ Lakeshore Blvd. (the buildings in the foreground are... built ;-).









UT

*This early rendering shows the location of the new community west of downtown.*








UT


----------



## ushahid

^that spinach green colored facade looks so good.


----------



## elliot

*Parliament Slip - Waterfront Toronto - West8/DTAH - planning

Huge wave deck inspired by those to the west, swimming pool, amphitheatre, floating restaurant, canoe, kayaking etc.*








ChesterCopperpot
*More here:* news archive

*Crosstown Community: Block 1 - 47.5m - 9s | Metrus - Core Architects - site prep

Office, institutional, retail. Images from December docs submitted to the city.*








Northern Light








Northern Light

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218m - 70s, 64s - Menkes - architectsAlliance - u/c*









mburrrrr








mburrrrr








LoMein

*357 King West - 148m | 42s - Great Gulf - BDP Quadrangle - u/c*








Red Mars








UT

*Lofthouse on Logan - 24.5m - 6s - Grid - George Popper - u/c*









emphur








UT








UT

*Line 5 Condos - 114m, 106m - 36s, 33s - Reserve Properties - IBI Group - excavation

South tower on the left, north on the right.*








UT








Urban Chairman








UT

*50 Scollard - 147m - 41s - Lanterra - Foster + Partners - site shoring*









bilked








UT


----------



## elliot

*Mississauga (waterfront)

Lakeview Village - Greenpark - Sasaki - site-prep

Lakeview Village is planned to host 20,000 residents and 9,000 jobs.*









UT








UT

*On-going site prep near the lake. A half dozen projects near this site are in the application pipeline or u/c, from a variety of developers and architects.*








Jasonzed
*Multi-level sales centre(?) u/c on the site.*








Jasonzed

*Early rendering of the entire project.* 








Lake Ontario

*Lakeview Innovation District *is a 20+ acre hub for innovation and research, providing educational and office space, that will be integrated with Lakeview Village.









Lake Ontario








Lake Ontario


----------



## elliot

*Crosstown Community: Block 5A - 92m - 27s - Aspen Ridge - architectsAlliance - pre-construction*

*Off to the Design Review Panel (latest pics below). Institutional, rental and retail.*








Northern Light








Northern Light

*One Crosstown Towers I, II, III, and The Curve | 130m - 39s - Aspen Ridge - Core Architects - site-prep*









Northern Light








UT








UT

*Crosstown Community Overview* *- A 60 acre mixed-use community (storeys: 44, 37, 35, 32, 30, 27, 22, 21, 15, 9, 8, 8, 4, 3) served by the new Crosstown LRT along Eglinton Avenue that is u/c.*









UT








ferusian


----------



## elliot

*Foundry Park - 90m, 57.5m, 57.5m - 26s, 16s, 16s - Dream - COBE Architects - u/c

Bidding to be one of the longest construction sites in the city.*








jfuji








UT








UT

*Eighty One Wellesley | 97.53m | 28s | Aragon Properties | Core Architects - u/c*









UT








Red Mars








UT

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









Northern Light








Northern Light

*The Well - 174m - 46s - RioCan - Hariri Pontarini - u/c*

*Condo, Office, Public Space, Rental, Retail, Townhouse. Storeys: 36, 46, 39, 22, 16, 16, 14*








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Vita on the Lake - 177m - 53s - Mattamy Homes - Graziani + Corazza - u/c

Topped out left of centre.*








interchange42

*The Carvalo on College - 22m - 7s - Clifton Blake - Studio JCI - u/c*









UT








AlbertC

*Backyard Neighbourhood Condos - 25m - 10s - VANDYK - Kohn - u/c

Getting its crane.*








interchange42








interchange42








UT

*Mississauga

M1 & M2 at M City - 198m - 60s - Rogers Real Estate - Core Architects - u/c

Centre of pic. Huge excavation in front is M3 (260.5m/77s).*








Jasonzed

*Edge Towers - 55s, 40s, 35s - Solmar - Rosario Varacalli - u/c

Phase 2*








UT








Jasonzed








UT

*2 East Mall Crescent - 98.5m - 27s - QuadReal - Giannone Petricone - pre-construction/community consultation*









ferusian








ferusian


----------



## elliot

*A tour of projects north of downtown (York Mills/North York) by Edward Skira.*

*King's Landing at Concord Park Place - 108m, 95m, 71m - 31s, 27s, 19s - Concord Adex - DIALOG - excavation*









UT








Edward Skira
*Centre of pic.*








UT

*The Ravine - 80m, 40m - 24s, 12s Urban Capital Rafael + Bigauskas - u/c*









UT








Edward Skira

*Rodeo Drive Condominiums - 105.5m, 56m - 32s, 16s - Lanterra - Hariri Pontarini - u/c*









UT








Edward Skira








UT

*Auberge On The Park - 45s, 39s, 29s - Tridel - Graziani + Corazza - u/c*









Edward Skira








UT








Edward Skira

*Emerald City: The Peak - 107m - 33s - ELAD Canada - WZMH - u/c

Tallest on the right.*








Edward Skira








UT
*Entire Emerald City development.*








UT

*Verdé Condos - 79.25m - 24s - Fram - Core Architects - u/c*









UT








Edward Skira

*Parkside Square - 143m - 43s - Tribute - Turner Fleischer - excavation*









UT








Edward Skira








UT

*Atria Condos (Alto, Trio, Parfait, Parkside) - 137m - 43s - Tridel - Turner Fleischer - nearing completion*









UT
*Two other recently completed phases (Trio and Parfait).*








AlbertC


----------



## ushahid

that last set is full of ugly projects.


----------



## Ecopolisia

ushahid said:


> that last set is full of ugly projects.


I (and, most likely the majority also would say or think) would say it's decent or ok appealing here again, overall, lookwise, in all its parameters/architectural traits (than only their design) .. Just saying again.. 😅😌😉👍


----------



## Arch98

This city is on steroids.


----------



## Pump71

Not everything can be designed by Frank Gehry


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> that last set is full of ugly projects.


It's a little soul destroying, isn't it? They serve a function but not much else.


----------



## isaidso

Pump71 said:


> Not everything can be designed by Frank Gehry


That's a bit like someone complaining about McDonalds food and someone rebutting that not all restaurants can be featured in the Michelin Guide. There's a vast space between those condos designs and Frank Gehry.

Buildings do not need star architects or a big budget to be beautiful. The criticism is that those proposals suggest that they just don't care what it looks like. It's assembly line stuff that gets cranked out as quickly and cheaply as possible. That would be fine if it didn't effect anyone but we have to look at that crap for the next 80 years. Alot of Torontonains care what their city looks like.


----------



## elliot

*Quayside International Competition - Waterfront Toronto - (former partner: Sidewalk Labs)

Waterfront Toronto today launched an international competition to secure a development partner for the Quayside lands. Sidewalk Labs departed the city project after growing public concerns about veiled 'land grabs’ (Sidewalk wanted to extend its role to the Lower Don Lands redevelopment) and privacy.*
• Issue RFQ: March 10, 2021
• Submission Deadline: May 12, 2021
• Shortlist Selection: June 2021
• RFP Issuance to Shortlisted Proponents: June 2021
• Preferred Proponent Selection: Fall 2021

*Below are conceptual renderings from Standard Practice that suggest some substantial height for the development parcels. Plans also include "a new major cultural facility subject to an international design competition".*








turini2








turini2


----------



## elliot

A few more concept pics included in the *Quayside* RFQ:








UT








*UT

The RFQ includes images of the proposed Parliament Slip concept posted earlier in this thread.








UT*


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> That's a bit like someone complaining about McDonalds food and someone rebutting that not all restaurants can be featured in the Michelin Guide. There's a vast space between those condos designs and Frank Gehry.
> 
> Buildings do not need star architects or a big budget to be beautiful. The criticism is that those proposals suggest that they just don't care what it looks like. It's assembly line stuff that gets cranked out as quickly and cheaply as possible. That would be fine if it didn't effect anyone but we have to look at that crap for the next 80 years. Alot of Torontonains care what their city looks like.


I wouldn't say downright "crap", when I look at those mentioned building you adressing through a whole perspective, at least for their obviously (and, the typically very top quality Canadian manufacturing cladded) facade QUALITY and somewhat in a mediocre way its facade LOOK, and I suppose many NON-architecture(both classical and modern ones) -enthusiastic Canadians aren't (but rather some) doesn't care if their building got fancy, extraordinary and eccentric designs, but bur how rich and quality it look like, here, how quality cladded dtge materials are on their condos AND most importantly how comfortable and stylish their ((interior)) and some lesser extent their location, too. So, I suppose the design would be on the last priority for alot (so, I don't get your "alot" in that latest reply of yours.. ) Canadians and as many other people elsewhere, but of course it's plays a role, too, just as much as you think it does.

Otherwise, totally agree , we don't expect frank Gehry-like designs always, sure, when some buildings ONLY lack really nice designs, but rather we would have had demand for at least a slightly lesser appealing design, instead, too. But, when that said again, not the main problem or main priority for the majority developers AND people (if not majority, then slightly more than half of the respective populations, and those are most definitely NON-"modern-and-classical-architecture"-enthusiasts. But, only want or main prioritizing to live comfortable and wealthy at the end of the day ).

Yeah. Just to speaks for many common people and the way they thing, when they buying or choose a house or condo in a tall apartment. Just to point that out as well. A great design is always a nice bonus, though, without a doubt. Now back on topic of course 😅😉✌🌈


----------



## elliot

Because there are so many excellent projects underway and in the pipeline (yes _many_ lol), I purposely posted some of those less-inspired builds north of downtown to show the activity, but (full disclosure) also to fish for the expected 'crap' commentaries ;-). The reality is that T-dot arm-chair 'designers' are pretty darn spoiled imo... and ironically some N.A. cities with little activity would take a couple of these in a heartbeat 'cause some of them aren't that bad (eg. Core's design for Verde' is handsome imo). Award-winning? Of course not. But in a city with a thousand or so projects, no real harm in _not_ hiding a few of the lemons. 

BTW, how about those concept plans for *Quayside* and Parliament Slip?

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Ripping down the steel shoring from phase 1 (no longer needed).*








skycandy








cc46

*Phase 1 (Prestige-217m) showing some curves.*








skycandy
*Porta-potty gets a lift to the top.*








skycandy

*KING Toronto - 58m - 16s - Westbank - Bjarke Ingels Group - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*CIBC SQUARE - 241.5m - 50s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - site-prep/shoring*

*Phase 2 site-boring. The rail deck park structure from Phase 1 is seen on the left.*








sky-candy








UT

*Appropriately, some diamond-shaped planters for Phase 1.*








skycandy

*65 King Street East - 83m - 18s - Carttera - WZMH - u/c

Sharp cladding on Google’s new T-Dot headquarters.*








hbf92








bilked








mburrrrr

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front - 91.5m - 26s - Cityzen - architectsAlliance - u/c*








DSC








DavidCappizano

*Aquabella at Bayside - 51m - 14s - Tridel - 3XN - u/c*









skycandy








skycandy








UT

*T3 Bayside - 42m - 10s - Hines - 3XN - u/c

First of 2 mass timber office buildings on the waterfront.*








skycandy








UT

*Humber Bay*








67Cup


----------



## elliot

*8 Wellesley - Residences at Yonge - 182m - 55s - CentreCourt - IBI Group - pre-construction

Sales started on Feb. 18, 2021… by March 5th… 597 of the 599 units for the project were sold (most of it on-line). CentreCourt expects to start construction this fall.*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## isaidso

Ecopolisia said:


> I wouldn't say downright "crap", when I look at those mentioned building you adressing through a whole perspective, at least for their obviously (and, the typically very top quality Canadian manufacturing cladded) facade QUALITY and somewhat in a mediocre way its facade LOOK, and I suppose many NON-architecture(both classical and modern ones) -enthusiastic Canadians aren't (but rather some) doesn't care if their building got fancy, extraordinary and eccentric designs, but bur how rich and quality it look like, here, how quality cladded dtge materials are on their condos AND most importantly how comfortable and stylish their ((interior)) and some lesser extent their location, too. So, I suppose the design would be on the last priority for alot (so, I don't get your "alot" in that latest reply of yours.. ) Canadians and as many other people elsewhere, but of course it's plays a role, too, just as much as you think it does.
> 
> Otherwise, totally agree , we don't expect frank Gehry-like designs always, sure, when some buildings ONLY lack really nice designs, but rather we would have had demand for at least a slightly lesser appealing design, instead, too. But, when that said again, not the main problem or main priority for the majority developers AND people (if not majority, then slightly more than half of the respective populations, and those are most definitely NON-"modern-and-classical-architecture"-enthusiasts. But, only want or main prioritizing to live comfortable and wealthy at the end of the day ).
> 
> Yeah. Just to speaks for many common people and the way they thing, when they buying or choose a house or condo in a tall apartment. Just to point that out as well. A great design is always a nice bonus, though, without a doubt. Now back on topic of course 😅😉✌🌈


I'm a visual person and I'll admit, a tad spoiled/fussy. That said, I'd be more concerned if no one criticized what got built. That people do is a good thing imo. It means they're engaged and care about their city. If we don't demand better, we won't ever get better. It's a key reason why standards are improving. Proposals are noticeably nicer today than what got built 6-7 years ago. There are some who are just out to troll or insult but those people are easy to spot after awhile. 

There's nothing terribly wrong with those condos that were posted. They serve the purpose for which they were built. Some want buildings to aspire to a little more than that though.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> I'm a visual person and I'll admit, a tad spoiled/fussy. That said, I'd be more concerned if no one criticized what got built. That people do is a good thing imo. It means they're engaged and care about their city. If we don't demand better, we won't ever get better. It's a key reason why standards are improving. Proposals are noticeably nicer today than what got built 6-7 years ago. There are some who are just out to troll or insult but those people are easy to spot after awhile.
> 
> There's nothing terribly wrong with those condos that were posted. They serve the purpose for which they were built. Some want buildings to aspire to a little more than that though.


Yeah, even more agree with than before btw and love the rationalism and maturity in your undertones of your arguments. And, yeah I know the trollish behavior of criticism btw,the toxixicated, too exaggerated, overdoing, emotionally impulsive and superficial side of it.And ,you're the last one to be so as far I have seen, also if and when you want to criticize(fully right to do, when disliking something, always with style and balance makes it avoiding misunderstandings) . At least what I have seen . Seen way way worse and ideal ones, also in here, particularly the so displaced and out-of-hand words they use to something that aren't worrh exaggeration that comes out of the word/words they have used/or using to an certain trait of a building/ or buildings.

But, when that said there's always also a way of how to criticize and where to criticize that actually matter or when the criticism gets realistic, reliable and more objective to do so THAN when it gets too superficially (emotionally impulsive and TOO subjective/personally ) over hand and overshadows the actual matters or traits of an certain subject(a building in this case) to be criticized.

And, some person need to learn that, but many getting there, and who really wants to critizise everything is getting more constructively critical which it's very good and sober-like to an certain atmosphere around him, and you sure did that, primarily.

Lovely. But, yeah, ok get you now with the mentioned buildings(I just thought you were engulfing them with no mercy of criticism than it actually needs.
Not quite after all seeing your latest reply and in fact also more or less in your first comment ,because you just missed more nice architectural bonuses than ONLY their - in an Canadian or any other western country/Japanese context - great facade quality and somewhat mediocre great facade look, like in the case with your previously mentioned conventional-box-designed, but top quality cladded and mediocre facade looking condos, nice bonuses I call better /or unconventional designs.Fair enough) , bud.😅😌✌
Now I'm glad we settled this like rationalists. Now I'm sure that we need the different and diversed great Torontoian buildings project update-TIME.. Yelp, I need them - one of the very few SSC-forums that got great buildings in all parameters/architectural traits ON AVERAGE - constantly for killing my current boredom, that's why😅


----------



## ushahid

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 215.79m | 68s | Cresford | architectsAlliance*

*Pemberton is in the process of buying this project after Cresford went bankrupt*











its been a hole in the ground for more than 6 months.








pic by Benito





The Pemberton | 215.79m | 68s | Pemberton | a—A


Today.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group








*

https://www.instagram.com/p/CMU1ZgRjcYe/?igshid=48xm3xnicrwe


----------



## isaidso

Ecopolisia said:


> Yeah, even more agree with than before btw and love the rationalism and maturity in your undertones of your arguments.
> 
> - one of the very few SSC-forums that got great buildings in all parameters/architectural traits ON AVERAGE - constantly for killing my current boredom, that's why😅


I have strong opinions but try my best to be fair, polite, and constructive. Thank you for the kind words. You'll have to come visit one day.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> thousand or so projects, no real harm in _not_ hiding a few of the lemons.
> 
> BTW, how about those concept plans for *Quayside* and Parliament Slip?


Agree. It's important to show both the good and the bad. Regarding Quayside, I'm glad they're not packing the whole site in with buildings. With the downtown population set to almost double in the next 20 years we need a similar increase in the amount of public space, square, parks, etc. I'm most interested in Block 5, the cultural amenity. Toronto is ready for another major museum or gallery imo. Hopefully it's something like that.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> I have strong opinions but try my best to be fair, polite, and constructive. Thank you for the kind words. You'll have to come visit one day.


You welcome.it's just all mutually and good to know.
And, I have them, too, even attitudes and I trying to be that as much as possible. Been that a while time now and always or generally succeed to do so. Always a great thing. People would listen to one vene more and influence even more, something Johndee should learn more of. Lol. Called him out again, well enough of that. Lol
And, I just thought you forgot to reply in all that time and just gave them - the replies - a glimt , instead.Guess not. Anyways, good that that has been settled down now and clarified now😅😉


----------



## Dmerdude

elliot said:


> *Quayside International Competition - Waterfront Toronto - (former partner: Sidewalk Labs)
> 
> Waterfront Toronto today launched an international competition to secure a development partner for the Quayside lands. Sidewalk Labs departed the city project after growing public concerns about veiled 'land grabs’ (Sidewalk wanted to extend its role to the Lower Don Lands redevelopment) and privacy.*
> • Issue RFQ: March 10, 2021
> • Submission Deadline: May 12, 2021
> • Shortlist Selection: June 2021
> • RFP Issuance to Shortlisted Proponents: June 2021
> • Preferred Proponent Selection: Fall 2021
> 
> *Below are conceptual renderings from Standard Practice that suggest some substantial height for the development parcels. Plans also include "a new major cultural facility subject to an international design competition".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turini2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turini2


Toronto lost a massive opportunity by not getting rid of that East Gardiner highway crap. It could have been a really nice grand boulevard in this picture.


----------



## elliot

*A few more short(er) but welcome additions.*

*11 Pleasant Boulevard - 14s - Plaza - BDP Quadrangle - pre-construction*

*Nice infill for Yonge and St. Clair, across the street from the subway.*








ChesterCopperpot








ChesterCopperpot

*The Keeley - 48m - 13s - TAS - Teeple Architects - u/c*









UT








yoshirocks702








UT

*Nice mid-rise in the West Don Lands - Canary Block Condos designed by KPMB (complete).*









ProjectEnd (photo by Michael Muraz)








ProjectEnd (photo by Michael Muraz)
...​*River & Fifth Condominiums - 125m - 37s - Broccolini - Graziani + Corazza - u/c*









UT








bilked

*418 Church - 39s | Fitzrovia | bKL Architecture - pre-construction

Formerly a 34s proposal, this has been resubmitted at 39s with 219 rental units. Below is the old design at 34s (no new images yet).*








UT

*88 Queen - 163m, 94m, 91m - 51s, 28s, 27s - St Thomas Dev - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Fourth crane added to the fun.*








brianyyz

*In addition to the 163m condo, there are two handsome rental towers.*








UT








UT

*M2M Condos - 116.5m - 36s - Aoyuan - Wallman Architects - u/c

Another 4 crane site.*








Edward Skira








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*2150 Lake Shore - 215.75m - 70s - First Capital - Allies and Morrison*

*Just a higher res aerial of the full build-out/masterplan from the Allies and Morrison website.*









Allies and Morrison


----------



## ushahid

also a diagram of all the 2150 Lakeshore building designs.








Composed Informality: The Shaping of the Christie's Master Plan | UrbanToronto


First Capital are planning a massive redevelopment of the Christie's Cookies site unlike anything seen in Toronto before. At Lake Shore and Park Lawn in the heart of Humber Bay Shores, the site is a carte blanche for a brand new, mixed-use community overlooking Lake Ontario, which the design...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

Dmerdude said:


> Toronto lost a massive opportunity by not getting rid of that East Gardiner highway crap. It could have been a really nice grand boulevard in this picture.


Suburbanites have more political power than urbanites. If it were up to downtown folk, burying the Gardiner would have happened already. We'll just have to wait till the culture in suburban Toronto changes and that won't happen till those parts of town get properly stitched into the urban fabric of the city. It's why subways to the suburbs matter and why significant intensification of suburbia (arterial roads and mini clusters) matters.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> also a diagram of all the 2150 Lakeshore building designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composed Informality: The Shaping of the Christie's Master Plan | UrbanToronto
> 
> 
> First Capital are planning a massive redevelopment of the Christie's Cookies site unlike anything seen in Toronto before. At Lake Shore and Park Lawn in the heart of Humber Bay Shores, the site is a carte blanche for a brand new, mixed-use community overlooking Lake Ontario, which the design...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


From the link you provided I was quite pleased with this caption below. A more finely grained presence at grade is far more appealing than a huge podium. They're often a monotony of glass for an entire block. An expanse of nothing sucks the life out of a street.

"The design team is also introducing a variety of built form typologies, with a range of low-rise, mid-rise, and high-rise buildings spread throughout. They have largely done away with the tower-and-podium typology, introducing courtyard arrangements and buildings with multiple stepped-back and terraced levels, largely informed by the factors listed above. The designers boast that each building is specific to its site, driven largely by the definition of the public realm, the local microclimate, and views of the built form from both near and far."


----------



## elliot

*Union Park - 303m | 58s(?) - Oxford Properties - Pelli Clarke Pelli - pre-construction

Revisions submitted recently. Office tower heights (303m and 262m) remain unchanged despite the addition of some office floors which will live behind the architectural sails at the top/crown.* *Residential towers now have more units and height changes. The south tower is down from 210m to 192m and north tower is up from 163m to 186m. The south tower has a rectangular floorplate now.*








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light

*Park/Deck over the rail corridor site-plan.*








Northern Light

*Islington Terrace - 145m - 45s - Tridel - Kirkor Architects - u/c

Another emerging cluster near Bloor and Islington.*








Jasonzed








toaster29








UT








UT

*2450 Victoria Park - 136m - 44s - Collecdev - gh3 - pre-construction

Approved in principle at LPAT, but it’s not clear if the tallest tower had a substantial hair-cut (a 34s component was referenced).*








UT








UT








UT








Link


----------



## ushahid

*310 Front Street West | ?m | 69s | H&R REIT | ?*




__





310 Front West | 235.5m | 69s | H&R REIT | Hariri Pontarini


From the latest H&R REIT investor update:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*53-55 Yonge Street | ?m | 66s | H&R REIT | ?*




__





55 Yonge | 236.21m | 66s | H&R REIT | PARTISANS


From the latest H&R REIT investor update:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Ecopolisia

Waoow,just waoow,especially those two last ones,design wise and overall facade wise(from the quality to the look)..Good for you once again,Toronto😅🙄😉👍👌💎


----------



## elliot

*Some better looks at 53-55 Yonge (and architects).

53-55 Yonge Street - 66s - H&R REIT - BDP Quadrangle & Partisans - re-zoning application*









Link








Link









Link


----------



## isaidso

Love everything. The transition from the tower to the base and similar treatment near the top are especially nice. Hopefully it will progress without alteration.


----------



## elliot

*A larger render for 310 Front Street West posted above.*









Link


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE - 241.5m - 50s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - site-prep

Nice aerial of phase 2 site-prep. Even with a bit of cantilever, hard to believe it will fit ;-).*








sammmy
*Phase 1*








sammmy

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Phase 1 ‘Prestige’ popping into view.*








Od1n

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*








MetroMan








salsa








Benito








Benito

*75 on The Esplanade - 100m - 29s - Harhay - architectsAlliance - u/c*









Red Mars








bilked

*Below, two of the Dufferin Mall redevelopment projects.

Dufferin Grove - 131.5 m - 39s - HR REIT & Primaris - Urban Strategies and Quadrangle - pre-construction

The redevelopment of Dufferin Mall’s northernmost parking area - 39s, 35s, 23s, 19s - including 1,135 rental units and 80,000 square feet of retail. Aiming for rezoning and site-plan approval by this fall.*








Link








Link








Link








Link

*Bloor & Dufferin - 160m - 47s - Capital Developments - Hariri Pontarini - pre-construction

Mixed-use and public space: 160m, 151m, 105m, 90m, 50m, 40.5m, 25m.*








UT








UT








UT

*Nice view from INDX Condos (completed) by a local forum member.*








MetroMan


----------



## ushahid

kinda looks like The Shard-London. i like the 55 yonge proposal as well. i hope both the projects are built the way they are shown in the renders.


elliot said:


> *A larger render for 310 Front Street West posted above.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


----------



## Arch98

Some very nice projects here.


----------



## Pump71

It's the volume that is remarkable
Truely a city redefining itself or should I say announcing itself on the world stage


----------



## isaidso

Pump71 said:


> It's the volume that is remarkable
> Truely a city redefining itself or should I say announcing itself on the world stage


That's what strikes me too. Seldom do we see a major city go through a multi-decade boom of such monumental proportions. In the North American context, there have only been 2 such incidents that transformed a place into a global heavyweight. New York 1830-1930 and Los Angeles 1900-2000. It's far too early to conclude the same but the scale and duration of it all thus far gives one pause for thought.

Toronto has been growing rapidly since about 1950 but didn't land on people's radar (as a global city) till about 2010. The big vertical push has occurred in the last 15 years. If Toronto can keep this up another 20-30 years the city that emerges will stack up well to any other. The only other city in the Western world that might do the same is Melbourne. They're eerily similar.

I think both Toronto and Melbourne will be very big powerful cities by mid-century and on an even keel with cities like NYC and London. It may sound implausible or ridiculous to some but it's been going on for awhile...... and largely under the radar. The former 2 are slowly but steadily reeling in the latter 2.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> That's what strikes me too. Seldom do we see a major city go through a multi-decade boom of such monumental proportions. In the North American context, there have only been 2 such incidents that transformed a place into a global heavyweight. New York 1830-1930 and Los Angeles 1900-2000. It's far too early to conclude the same but the scale and duration of it all thus far gives one pause for thought.
> 
> Toronto has been growing rapidly since about 1950 but didn't land on people's radar (as a big global city) till about 2010. The big vertical push has occurred in the last 15 years. If Toronto can keep this up another 20-30 years the city that will emerge at the other end will stack up well to any other. The only other city in the Western world that might do the same is Melbourne. They're eerily similar.
> 
> I think both Toronto and Melbourne will be very big powerful cities by mid-century and on an even keel with cities like NYC and London. It may sound implausible or ridiculous to some but it's been going on for awhile...... and largely under the radar. The former 2 are slowly but steadily reeling in the latter 2.


London, yeah, NYC, not that close, now when NYC is going through its largest second boom since 1930's and would till your suggested time period, like the mid-century, too(it's because its going on-hold for the decades to come), particularly in term of very tall buildings, but amount of proposals in all shapes and heights sure will, particularly Toronto, even would rival Chicago by the end of this decade or the next decade, but otherwise yeah, sure👌💎🌈


----------



## ushahid

^+1. yeah i dont think TO can Beat NYC in the next 6-7 decades because NYC is building alot of buildings too, especially in the last 5 years. Toronto is definitely going to beat Chicago and London in this decade.


----------



## Pump71

think both Toronto and Melbourne will be very big powerful cities by mid-century

Agree100%
Melbourne is on a similar building boom to TO
govt fast tracking major developments and infrastructure for the future
In my opinion both are already world class major cities just getting better and better


----------



## isaidso

Ecopolisia said:


> London, yeah, NYC, not that close, now when NYC is going through its largest second boom since 1930's and would till your suggested time period, like the mid-century, too(it's because its going on-hold for the decades to come), particularly in term of very tall buildings, but amount of proposals in all shapes and heights sure will, particularly Toronto, even would rival Chicago by the end of this decade or the next decade, but otherwise yeah, sure👌💎🌈


The commentary was about the collective strength (economically, socially, politically, culturally) of Toronto and Melbourne by 2050. Power shifts are occurring. It's beyond the scope of this thread so perhaps we should get back to buildings.

By high rises (100m+) it's no contest. Toronto (328) is 4 times the size of London (83). Melbourne is bigger too (131). London is closer in size to Calgary (77).



ushahid said:


> Toronto is definitely going to beat Chicago and London in this decade.


Agree that Toronto will reel in Chicago this decade but Toronto is massively larger than London by high-rises. See above.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> The commentary was about the collective strength (economically, socially, politically, culturally) of Toronto and Melbourne by 2050. Power shifts are occurring. It's beyond the scope of this thread so perhaps we should get back to buildings.
> 
> By high rises (100m+) it's no contest. Toronto (328) is 4 times the size of London (83). Melbourne is bigger too (131). London is closer in size to Calgary (77).
> 
> 
> 
> Agree that Toronto will reel in Chicago this decade but Toronto is massively larger than London by high-rises. See above.


Oh, ok, so that what you meant by it, in term of non-architectural parameters, yeah most likely by that time, it deines what Leon do with Brdxit time and how it interact with world by then of course. You should see in that very long-term perspective, too. Yeah, as I also said about or were referring to that the amount of high-rises and skyscrapers and probably supertalls, too, (well, at least Melbourne go one already, and Toronto is about to get plenty of them, too, well compared to the only existed supertall in London, at least so far for it, yeah) is already exceeded that of London. Sure.😉😃👍


----------



## isaidso

Pump71 said:


> think both Toronto and Melbourne will be very big powerful cities by mid-century
> 
> Agree100%
> Melbourne is on a similar building boom to TO
> govt fast tracking major developments and infrastructure for the future
> In my opinion both are already world class major cities just getting better and better


I've been following Melbourne with keen interest for about 8-9 years. Agree that Toronto and Melbourne are major global cities already but suspect they'll be significantly more influential and powerful cities 30 years from now. Greater Toronto - Hamilton could hit 13 million by then; Melbourne 10 million+.


----------



## isaidso

372 Yonge
































74-Storey Condo Tower Proposed at Yonge and Gerrard | UrbanToronto


A Zoning By-Law Amendment application has been submitted to the City of Toronto for a tower at Yonge and Gerrard. The plan for 372 Yonge Street calls for a 74-storey mixed-use tower designed by DIALOG that would rise to a height of 255 metres at its architectural peak while incorporating...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love 53-55 Yonge and 372 Yonge. Especially the covered walkway at the base of the former.

My only issue is for 372, are they seriously keeping that billboard after reconstruction??? Why? It ruins the view of the beautiful tower from street level.


----------



## isaidso

There's are around 10 towers under construction or proposed on the downtown section of Yonge alone. These 4 below are a cut above and promise to elevate the street substantially.

53-55 Yonge
372 Yonge
10 Wellesley West
The One


----------



## citysquared

Great design for 372 Yonge skyscraper, and how those piers bend to the base is awe-inspiring.

So relieved to see old Dominion Bank building preserved. This is a real beaux arts gem. If you ever walk by check out the little bas relief carvings of Canadian industry and agriculture and the acanthus topped fluted pilasters on either side of the front doorway. The architect btw of this little gem also designed the Royal Alexandra Theatre.


----------



## elliot

*(Mississauga) M1 & M2 at M City - 198m - 60s x 2 - Rogers Real Estate - Core Architects - u/c*









Jasonzed








Jasonzed

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) - 230m, 218 - 70s, 64s - Menkes - aA - u/c

CU of the 4.5 metre thick transfer for the (north) second tower.*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*Galleria On The Park - 144m - 42s - ELAD Canada - Hariri Pontarini - Phase 1 and 2 excavation

A master-planned mixed-use redevelopment with a dozen buildings 3s to 42s. Below is a look at the pedestrian and cyclist-friendly public realm designed by landscape architects Janet Rosenberg & Studio which features pedestrian mews and new streets lined with 300,000 ft² of boutiques and shops (more than the Galleria Shopping Centre before its redevelopment). *








UT








UT








UT








UT








UT

*Theory Condos - 101.5m - 30s - Parallax - IBI Group - nearing completion*









AlbertC








AlbertC

*Scout Condos - 39m - 12s - Graywood - CMV - u/c*









UT








Northern Light

*5 Capri - 127.5m - 39s - Tenblock - BDP Quadrangle - pre-construction

Next to Hwy 427 that heads to the airport.*








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> Great design for 372 Yonge skyscraper, and how those piers bend to the base is awe-inspiring.


There's been so much good news on the proposals front, hope we also hear something this spring/summer on *372 Yonge*'s re-zoning application (first posted/announced in early August 2020).


----------



## ushahid

that gold trim is going to bring alot of needed change to the Yonge st.


----------



## ushahid

*The Capitol | 55.58m | 14s | Madison Group | Turner Fleischer*


----------



## ushahid

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH*
Glass is soooo nice.













65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH


March 10, 2021 99% of the bracing for the heritage façades has been removed.




urbantoronto.ca




pc by RyanD


----------



## ushahid

*20 Godstone | 43.1m | 12s | Fieldgate | IBI Group*
























Development Applications


City Planning COA Application Information Center



app.toronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> that gold trim is going to bring alot of needed change to the Yonge st.


Love that bit too. Black, gold, copper, etc. Glass is very cold so some rich tones will bring much needed warmth.


----------



## elliot

*208 Bloor West- 28s - Plaza -BDP Qudrangle - pre-construction*









Gabriel Hurl








Gabriel Hurl








Gabriel Hurl

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

Podium rising along Yonge Street.*








jackattaaaack

*There will be a pool on the top of the podium (right of yellow crane)*.








Benito








fanoftoronto

*Via Bloor - 138.5m, 116.5m - 46s, 38s - Tridel - aA - u/c*









stjames2queenwest








UT

*(Markham) Gallery Square - 16s, 8s x 2 - Remington Group - BDP Quadrangle - u/c*








UT








StealthyArrow








UT[/URL]

*Social at Church + Dundas - 165m - 52s - Pemberton - RAW Design - u/c*









Northern Light








UT


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Great update from local photographer skycandy. Phase 1 (217m) popping into view (centre of pic).*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*Phase 2 SkyTower excavation.*








skycandy








skycandy


----------



## elliot

*160 Front West | 240m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*Panda Condominiums | 108m | 30s | Lifetime | Turner Fleischer - u/c*









Northern Light

*Apparently the final few floors are being constructed without the crane due to hospital flight path issues. Below is a high angle shot from a couple of weeks ago.*









NeilV

*PJ Condos | 157m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *208 Bloor West- 28s - Plaza -BDP Qudrangle - pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Hurl


One of the biggest changes I've noticed in the last 15 years of Toronto high-rise construction is the emergence of high end detailing, finishes, and materials. The One, 53-55 Yonge, Aqualuna, even 60 Colborne are indicators of growing affluence. With wealth comes demands on quality and design. It's starting to show up in noticeably more sophisticated proposals. We'd never have seen something like this even 5 years ago.


----------



## citysquared

Wonder if the Steinway building in NYC started this particular long-awaited trend for this type of high-end exo-skeletal detailing.


----------



## isaidso

Isn't this just a return to how we originally built skyscrapers? 1880-1940, skyscrapers featured heavy ornamentation and embellishment. Minimalism replaced that but people have grown tired of it. They're screaming out for more detailing and visual interest. The problem is that it's expensive so we usually only see it on high end buildings. 60 Colborne (built before Steinway) was a notable exception so maybe it will become more mainstream going forward.

60 Colborne wasn't as luxe as the rendering but the design was in response to a shift in consumer tastes.
















Sixty Colborne


Sixty Colborne Condos is a new condo project by Freed Developments and Carttera Private Equities. Prices starting from $300,000 to $1,050,000, Sixty Colborne will be completed in 2017 and is currently under construction at Church Street & Colborne Street in Toronto. {tab=Summary} Presenting...




www.condoroyalty.com


----------



## Ecopolisia

citysquared said:


> Wonder if the Steinway building in NYC started this particular long-awaited trend for this type of high-end exo-skeletal detailing.


Could be a plausible possibility,as far I have seen of modern to top modern buildings no matter of height, that's for sure, besides that then what Isaidso elaborated and specifically explained about that particular façade feature/style , yeah oe of the best facade look btw, without doubt. Love the more modern comeback of it, yeah😌😅👌✌


----------



## elliot

*West Condos | 52m | 14s | Aspen Ridge | Core Architects - u/c*









Red Mars








UT

*West Condos may turn out to my personal fav of the numerous terrific marriages of new and heritage (west of the core). Another is the Waterworks Building.*








Red Mars








kozak

*Massey Hall Revitalization at the Allied Music Centre | 48.5m | 6s | KPMB - u/c

Exterior glazing/cladding continues on the new south building which includes backstage facilities for the main auditorium, elevators and stairs, and a new performance venue.*








condovo








condovo








condovo

*New performance venue overlooking the dome of the 1905 Bank of Toronto Building.*








UT
*Render of restored main auditorium.*








UT

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group - site shoring

Looking east. When 55 Mercer is completed, the lower floors of the 2 towers of Nobu, rising behind this site, will be pretty much be boxed in.*








Bilked








UT

*The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt - u/c*









bilked








UT

*543 Richmond Street West | 47.25m | 15s | Pemberton | Quadrangle - u/c*









bilked








UT


----------



## citysquared

208 Bloor West will be good if they use good materials that aren't aren't value engineered out at some stage. This filigree design is vaguely moorish reminiscent of arabic script. Would be great if we brought back Art Deco, Neo Deco, would lend itself aesthetically well to this era.


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *West Condos | 52m | 14s | Aspen Ridge | Core Architects - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *West Condos may turn out to my personal fav of the numerous terrific marriages of new and heritage (west of the core). Another is the Waterworks Building.*


The base of West Condos is red to work with the red brick heritage buildings. Will it be brick?


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

*PC =noahthewale*




__





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


April 8, 2021: A busy day at The Well, with 9 cranes actively working. Both the new canopy construction cranes can be seen, as well as the seven building cranes. Also - RIP for our last bit of view of the main observation and restaurant pod of the CN Tower - now perfectly blocked by the The...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Portland Commons | 72.9m | 15s | Carttera | Sweeny &Co*










PC=Red Mars








Excavation Advances at Site of Portland Commons | UrbanToronto


Carttera Private Equities are pushing forward on Portland Commons, an office complex at Front and Portland streets. Approximately five months since ceremonial shovels went into the ground, excavation work at the site of the 15-storey, Sweeny &Co Architects-designed building is making quick...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m x2 | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects








*

*PC= StephenR





Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects


Hi, I was wondering if someone can share what would be a typical wall section components in such residential condos in Toronto? Regards, Loubi from Austria




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## pedrouraí

Jesus Christ, Toronto seems to be unstoppable!!! Whenever I come here, I am surprised by what is being done. It's really fantastic. Quality is at another level.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A new entrance pavilion and public bathroom by DTAH for Tommy Thompson Park. It reclaimed some of the rubble from the site as a architectural gabion element.


----------



## citysquared

Stunning photography for that entrance, the superb design helps. Looking forward to visiting.

I recently found a J. Price brick digging around my backyard, it had rounded corners like the one in the gabion above.


----------



## ushahid

*The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group*
PC=*stjames2queenwest*
The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group | Page 20 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A*
*PC= Jasonzed*
Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A | Page 28 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*









PC =biked
KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group | Page 72 | UrbanToronto


----------



## isaidso

Due to its prominent location marking the entrance to downtown from the east, I was hoping for higher quality on that Via Bloor lot. It looks a little better from a distance so at least there's that.


----------



## ushahid

i think its decent. We also have to keep in mind that Tridel built this and their quality wont get any better.


----------



## isaidso

Hopefully over time, consumers will become more demanding. It would force Tridel, Canderel, Concord, etc. to up their game or fold up shop. Developers build this stuff because people keep buying it. Standards won't improve unless consumers demand better.


----------



## citysquared

Who is buying this stuff? Wealthy new immigrants looking to establish a base or just first time buyers who can't afford a house.


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> Who is buying this stuff? Wealthy new immigrants looking to establish a base or just first time buyers who can't afford a house.


In my experience, a good swath of people don't care about/have an appreciation for architecture, design, and/or quality. You could put a high end curtain wall next to cheap spandrel and they can't tell which is higher end. I've shown both to people and they didn't see any difference between them. It's baffling to us how someone can't tell but there are lots of people like that.

Usually with wealth comes an increased appreciation for quality and refinement but it usually takes a generation or 2. Then there are less monied folk who do appreciate these things but can't afford it. They'll buy just to secure a condo knowing full well that it's fairly low brow/or poor quality.


----------



## citysquared

Totally agree, it's shocking the lack of appreciation for finishes, but not everyone is a designer. I'm always shocked how people are willing to buy residential properties whose exterior walls are essentially wood frame, plywood and stucco, usually not done correctly and that starts getting moldy very quickly as opposed to the omnipresent brick masonry. The new monster houses, that I call the "supersizers" are almost exclusively of that material and they get snapped up so fast for millions...some are using that new trendy material corrugated steel and Corten, which looks better and lasts.


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*

Pc= *yin_yang*
Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners | Page 75 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

CIBC SQUARE

by Sikandar
*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre | Page 438 | UrbanToronto *


----------



## ThatOneGuy

ushahid said:


> *Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*
> 
> Pc= *yin_yang*
> Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners | Page 75 | UrbanToronto


^^ I love how the facades are articulated here. It creates a lot more street level interest than most condos, without looking kitschy.

By AlbertC


----------



## ushahid

such a beautiful set of buildings. the diamond pattern on will look great at night with the amber lights.


----------



## ushahid

*One Delisle | 155m | 44s | Slate | Studio Gang*


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m | 70s | Menkes | a—A*

*Jeff Morgan*





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A


Love these shots! They really emphasize the number of cranes in the area.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

number of cranes in that picture is astonishing.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *West Don Lands: Block 20 | 162.61m | 45s | Dream | Henning Larsen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Development Applications*
> City Planning COA Application Information Center
> app.toronto.ca


Psychologically that expands the feeling of downtown all the way to the Don River. One can almost imagined the area between it and the CBD all filled in with high rises, mid rises, etc.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah that whole area will have towers eventually, including that strip of land to the west between the distillery and the rails


----------



## odurandina

Toronto has gone totally INSANE...............
Meanwhile Boston approved it's *last >399 footer 3~4 yrs ago (or whatever)....
(The Huntington) a whopping 400 feet!

*nothing eclipsing ~360 feet looms anywhere on the horizon for at least the next 10~30 years.


----------



## ushahid

yeah man Toronto is cray.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> yeah man Toronto is cray.


If we're to build a Canadian metropolis to rival global heavyweights (Hong Kong, NYC) this is precisely the type of growth and development we'll need. Toronto will need 20+ years of this type of growth to get there.


----------



## perheps

Melbourne first supertall and Toronto didn’t get supertall until now One Toronto Tower and SkyTower Yonge both of them supertall but soon Beulah Tower would be taller than Toronto in 2028


----------



## ushahid

LOL!


----------



## ushahid

perheps said:


> Melbourne first supertall and Toronto didn’t get supertall until now One Toronto Tower and SkyTower Yonge both of them supertall but soon Beulah Tower would be taller than Toronto in 2028


beat the 555metre mark of CN tower. LOL!


----------



## Ecopolisia

ushahid said:


> beat the 555metre mark of CN tower. LOL!


553* meters or 553,33* meters(get that right first, please..HMMMM?..You even an Canadian, too. Not because all Canadians should know that specific in the first place,but you're supposedly a skyscraper enthusiast, too...That's why hmm..lol..) ,but enough of that, that's for a tower (or structure) comparison and NOT for a building comparison, and you most likely know that too, especially taken into account that you most certainly have been in this site in all the time to possess a proper and rational knowledge of the differences. And, I suppose Perheps meant in that way,too.And, otherwise,agree,yeah.
Well,it's not yet done to achieve a taller height by a way way taller tower than the Sky tower in Australia.So, specifically here in that regard Canada is triumphing ,solidly,though.At least compared to Australia. Anyways, back again on track,guys.Right?More wonderful Toronto updates,thanks..😌😉👍✌


----------



## ushahid

i was talking about 553m as the tallest structures in both cities. does Melbourne have anything that is taller than that? if you want to compare two cities then compare all the structures in both the cities.


----------



## Ecopolisia

ushahid said:


> i was talking about 553m as the tallest structures in both cities. does Melbourne have anything that is taller than that? if you want to compare two cities then compare all the structures in both the cities.


Hm,ok but say that you say there (553m) to properly combine it with "of CN tower",instead,that should have been rephrased to get you right in that latest reply of yours.

Not necessarily(no forcing people against what they want to compare here,as long it aren't cities as a whole, because that can get heated up quickly in a unfortunate direction, based of experiences in this site..), because it could be that he ONLY just want to compare them - the cities - in term of mostly occupied buildings(which towers aren't, i.e. mostly occupied, as you probably know, too..), instead, which he might think or feel it's more important or interesting to compare in his own right. Well, that's until he confirms that for himself is where we would know it for sure, if that's the case he meant it, like only that. But, again yeah Australia is yet to beat the tallest ((structure)) or ((tower)) in Canada by a big margin to do so, i.e. to beat the 553 meters/mark OF CN tower. Here "Perheps" have no chance to pro-contra argue with that with you..lol...Yep. Anyways, guys, I'm - or we're - updates' hungry here, instead✌👍💎


----------



## ushahid

a HD pic of Sugar Wharf project.


----------



## ushahid

*2180 Yonge | 253.5m | 70s | Oxford Properties | Pelli Clarke Pelli*









Canada Square Development Makes First Appearance at DRP | UrbanToronto


Oxford Properties and CT REIT unveiled plans in December, 2020 to redevelop the 9-acre site at southwest corner of Yonge and Eglinton into a high-rise, mixed-use community. In March, 2021, it made its first appearance before Toronto's Design Review Panel.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.8m x2 | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects*
*Jasonzed*





M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects


That's quite a shame. Many of these members who only focus on downtown would surely love to see something like this built in toronto over lots of what is currently going up I actually enjoy these Mississauga threads. Someone posts photos. People like photos. The end. half of Toronto threads...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*








PC= ProjectEnd





55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## odurandina

odurandina said:


> Meanwhile Boston approved it's *last >399 footer 3~4 yrs ago (or whatever)....
> (The Huntington) a whopping 400 feet!
> *nothing eclipsing ~360 feet looms anywhere on the horizon for at least the next 10~30 years.


To clarify w/ Boston a moment (not trying to derail Toronto's amazing construction story).... The situation is such a remarkable lack of insight. Council members rail for the camera's about the lack of funds for affordable housing--then cave to a minority of unhinged nimby's (waxing both sides of their collective arses with straight faces).
Case in point: 2 Charlesgate W failed a few years ago: a modest/367' proposal up along the wall of the Pike. Now, a 365' tower far out/amidst an industrial yard in Charlestown--well distant from any residential low-rise homes. But, a storm of nimby opposition has gathered on social media.
disambiguation/my post: BOSTON | Projects & Construction
Boston has *(5) towers going up* now ranging from 446~691 feet, and (4) more ranging from 388~413' likely to go u/c the next few years (sounds good right?).
But, everything coming after will be "scattered about" in the 180~360 foot range for at least the next (many) years.
Projects (even) at this modest height will be slow to get u/c: after long, drawn out deliberations, dozens of planning meetings, cut down, VE'd, ect, etc, etc.... It's a joke. Don't laugh: 30 years of squat building is nothing for Boston. It happened twice before (sigh).


----------



## ushahid

i love visiting Boston. weak skyline, such a nice city though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So many great refurbishment projects on Yonge Street lately.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*
PC= Benito
*





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


Today, rainy day for pouring cement anyways.




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I'm surprised that the 229 Richmond lot went vacant for so long. I was kind of hoping for something bigger than but seems ok...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

310 Front is beautiful, looking forward to this


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I'm surprised that the 229 Richmond lot went vacant for so long. I was kind of hoping for something bigger than but seems ok...


It's the last available spot for a public square/park in the whole area. For a city that harps on about the green space deficit they sure do let practically every opportunity slip through their fingers. Green/public space needs to increase in lock step with development but we don't come anywhere close to doing so.

It's already a big problem. We could build 10 mini parks/squares tomorrow and we'd still be short a few. I worry about how oppressive it will be when the downtown population doubles. Torontonians will look back at 2000-2030 as the era where the city failed itself. The failure to set aside lots represents a *permanent reduction* in the quality of life available in the downtown. This is not something we can go back and fix later.


----------



## citysquared

I've been lobbying our very green Councilor and the Mayor directly on this forever it seems and have gotten my neighbours involved, but to no avail. You are so correct and prescient on this, the concern is that we are creating a permanently unlivable city with such massive oppressive density unrelieved by any reasonable amount of green space - Court House Square doesn't count for anything either. And NYC is often used as an argument but they often forget how big and permanent Central Park is.


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I've been lobbying our very green Councilor and the Mayor directly on this forever it seems and have gotten my neighbours involved, but to no avail. You are so correct and prescient on this, the concern is that we are creating a permanently unlivable city with such massive oppressive density unrelieved by any reasonable amount of green space - Court House Square doesn't count for anything either. And NYC is often used as an argument but they often forget how big and permanent Central Park is.


At least when the next generation screams bloody murder at the predicament they find themselves in, you can say you did your part. You are doing your best but there's only so much one can do when it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## ushahid

*The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt*
PC= Riseth




__





The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Panda Condominiums | 107.59m | 30s | Lifetime | Turner Fleischer*
Riseth




__





Panda Condominiums | 107.59m | 30s | Lifetime | Turner Fleischer


I was hoping for the return of The Worlds Biggest Bookstore... I'd love that too, but unfortunately that's unlikely given how the likes of Indigo have been struggling. Even pre-COVID, they were staying afloat by selling items like gifts and novelties. If I'm not mistaken, they also owned The...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*




__





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


May 1, 2021:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*11 YV | 212.44m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*








*Benito*
11 YV | 212.44m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co | Page 24 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A*









pic by Benito
Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A | Page 29 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | 179.52m | 52s | Davpart | B+H*









PC= Red Mars


https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/44a8572f-705c-4c67-abae-ae7bca35e56f-jpeg.317451/


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*









PC= Rascacielo
19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini | Page 31 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*









pic by StephenR
Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects | Page 46 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*1425 Bloor West | 63.84m | 18s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle*


----------



## ushahid

*212 King Street West | 311.8m | 79s | Dream Office*


----------



## ushahid

*2150 Lake Shore | 215.75m | 70s | First Capital | Allies and Morrison*


----------



## ushahid

^ this project consist of 27 buildings. 12 of which are 150metre+


----------



## ushahid

*2180 Yonge | 253.5m, 231m, 204m, 184m, 154m | 70s, 60, 60s,55s,45s | Oxford Properties | Pelli Clarke Pelli, Hariri Pontarini Architects, Adamson Associates *




























Council voted in favor of this project.


----------



## FRANHMEZ

I don't want to sound like a hater, but my genuine opinion is that there are many projects in this city but barely an attractive one


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wtf.. Lol.. ^^.. Okayyyy??Hmmmm?? .. 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤔🤔🤔😌..


----------



## citysquared

I think some people are getting a little blase or jaded given how much is being built. They need something really exciting and heart-stopping to get a thrill, like a drug addict. If any city got even one of these projects, they would be thrilled and would be singing the project's praises. I would agree that some projects from a few years ago were quite mediocre, but the recent spate of skyscrapers is really excellent and varied in massing and detailing and how they meet the ground pedestrian level is exemplary in most cases (especially in cases where original historic substance is preserved - urban design is doing a great job). Just wait until Gehry's and Foster's towers are done


----------



## ushahid

FRANHMEZ said:


> I don't want to sound like a hater, but my genuine opinion is that there are many projects in this city but barely an attractive one


care to elaborate whats your definition of "attractive one"? @FRANHMEZ


----------



## Bisonblight

I can't imagine the Oriole Park Residents' Association is too happy with council's decision.



ushahid said:


> *2180 Yonge | 253.5m, 231m, 204m, 184m, 154m | 70s, 60, 60s,55s,45s | Oxford Properties | Pelli Clarke Pelli, Hariri Pontarini Architects, Adamson Associates *
> 
> Council voted in favor of this project.


----------



## isaidso

Bisonblight said:


> I can't imagine the Oriole Park Residents' Association is too happy with council's decision.


What are their concerns? The only major issue I can see is the absence of a subway line down Queen to the Queensway. I believe some other PT solution is being planned but it really needs to be a Queen subway line.


----------



## FRANHMEZ

ushahid said:


> care to elaborate whats your definition of "attractive one"? @FRANHMEZ


I do not want to give a definition of "good" or "attractive", because that's working in a very polemic doctrine. But it's just, all I see is pure engineering, no architecture. There is not a sense of beauty or art. Someone said that I said it because people need to get thrilled with every building; but that's not what I meant. Don't take me wrong, I just see a crazy amount of projects so I worry how it will impact the city in the future, once these project don't look "modern" and "cool" anymore. Don't hate me please


----------



## citysquared

I didn't mean to misinterpert you, so thanks for elaborating. I see what you mean, too much of the same may not age well and design stripped to bare bones with value engineering leaves little austhetic value. Profit rules it seems, no art for art sake's like a nice crown or finial or a really nicely articulated main floor where such details can be appreciated.

Hausmann's Paris tenements with a rather limited template of materials, styles did seem to age well, but this is classic beaux arts architecture that is redeemed by its human scale and a timeless quality of materials.

I think many of the commercial structures may get remodelled to attract new tenants and probably get a new skin and some like Mies van der Rohe's TD Centre, I.M Pei's Commerce Court, WZMH's Royal Bank Plaza and Foster's The One will be timeless and will never change but just get restored.

The residential buildings may get new windows (hopefully photovoltaic by then) but that would sure bump up maintenance fees.

To echo what many on this thread have said, our greatest design legacy should be our public realm which never changes and is rarely encroached on, buildings can be torn down and remodelled. I worry more about our public realm....but Yonge Street pedestrian remodel may be coming 🤞


----------



## Bisonblight

isaidso said:


> What are their concerns? The only major issue I can see is the absence of a subway line down Queen to the Queensway. I believe some other PT solution is being planned but it really needs to be a Queen subway line.


Maybe they aren't as militant as they once were, but they used to oppose any highrise development at Eglinton and Yonge going back to Minto Midtown.


----------



## isaidso

Bisonblight said:


> Maybe they aren't as militant as they once were, but they used to oppose any highrise development at Eglinton and Yonge going back to Minto Midtown.


It's hard staying sympathetic when their goal is to keep Toronto frozen in time.

There's a segment of the population who are solely concerned with height to the exclusion of everything else. After awhile it becomes pointless discussing anything with them. Growth is coming whether some like it or not. Time and effort is better spent engaging developers to ensure the design is right, quality is high, and infrastructure is upgraded/expanded to meet the added demands placed upon it.


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

Pic by Northern Light
Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini | Page 279 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

pic by Northern Light
CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre | Page 443 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre | 140.2m | 32s | Brookfield Property | KPMB*

PC= Northern Light
Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre | 140.2m | 32s | Brookfield Property | KPMB | Page 51 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*home: Power and Adelaide | 78.33m | 22s | Great Gulf | Core Architects*
PC= f_gho





home: Power and Adelaide | 78.33m | 22s | Great Gulf | Core Architects


Awful. How very, very sad




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A*

drum118





St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A


Glad to see the fins going in. Promise kept.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group*










PC= Edward Skira





Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group


@Edward Skira aerial shots GIFed:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 298.99m | 85s | Concord | Kohn Pedersen Fox*










PC= Bulloch
YSL Residences - Yonge Street Living (383 Yonge) | 298.99m | 85s | Cresford | Kohn Pedersen Fox | Page 134 | UrbanToronto









Concord has Acquired this project and has started draining the pool of a construction site.


----------



## ushahid

and it was on hold because the developer(Cresford) went bankrupt.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*
160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG | Page 123 | UrbanToronto
pc= Contra


----------



## ushahid

guys does anyone know what happened to @elliot? is he ok? because he hasnot posted on UT or skyscraperpage as well in More than a month now.


----------



## ushahid

ORCA Approved by LPAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392499075149438976


----------



## ushahid

thats a BIIIIIIIIIG news.


----------



## ushahid

here are some pics of the approved project.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see those rails covered!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

This is ridiculous! The best thing about building a park there is the amazing views. I can just imagine what it would look like with a beautiful, well-landscaped park there. The size is already not particularly big, so losing the views and having half of it taken up by buildings makes the whole endeavor pretty much worthless imo. Just more condos in an area already full of condos.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> here are some pics of the approved project.
> View attachment 1490585
> 
> 
> View attachment 1490587
> 
> 
> View attachment 1490589


It's absolutely appalling that some developer is proposing buildings here. I realize that their interest is in their bottom line but not at the expense of destroying Toronto's last chance at a large downtown park. They should be ashamed of themselves. The people at that developer responsible for this need to be named so we can picket their house 24/7. Outrageous.

The City needs to aggressively reject this and make it clear that *NO BUILDINGS WILL BE PERMITTED.*

*ABSOLUTELY NOT! NO NO NO NO NO!*


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> thats a BIIIIIIIIIG news.


I'm absolutely disgusted.


----------



## ushahid

TBH We will never have a park that big on its own. city doesn't have the money to do so and no developer in their right mind will build this without buildings on it.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> TBH We will never have a park that big on its own. city doesn't have the money to do so and no developer in their right mind will build this without buildings on it.


Why would one employ a developer? We're not employing one to build the Port Lands. We hired engineering companies and landscape architects. This is one of those once in a century moments when a city needs to dig down and find a way to get it done. NYC had its moment a century ago when it built Central Park. There were tremendous obstacles in the way of securing all that land but they did it.

Every square inch of this needs to be park. The City needs to find a way to build this and stop making excuses. You approach the Province, the Feds, and tap into every single lever you have. To raise the funds you impose a levy on every condo built in this city. You do land swaps with this developer or agree to higher density on other land they can build on. If developers don't like it, too bloody bad.

If City staffers are so inept and incompetent that they can't figure this out they need to step aside to make way for more capable people. Up till now the City's position has been NO BUILDINGS WHATSOEVER so this is a complete 180. I'm absolutely furious.

We certainly can have the whole thing a park. Cities the world over manage to build huge amenities like Rail Deck Park. Toronto needs to impose a moratorium on any development. If that means nothing happens for 50 years, so be it. Buildings are a non-starter and must never be allowed to happen. This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Bisonblight

According to the LPAT decision, the company that owns most of the air rights over the railyards approached the city back in 2015/2016 with a proposal similar to this. They were told to shelve it since the city had its own plans. Five years later, the city has done nothing to acquire the property (the company even offered to sell the air rights to the city), and has done nothing to move the project forward. It the city wants to build the park, they can shell out the money for the air rights. I don't blame the company/developer for wanting to do something with air rights it purchased, and I don't think they should be punished because the city can't get its act together.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I agree that the developer shouldn't be blamed or punished and that the city should do better, but that's not a reason to support the development. It's a reason to support the city doing better and getting its act together.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There still appears to be a lot of park/green space, regardless of the condo towers.


----------



## citysquared

Given the proposed population densities, I think the amount of green space is lacking. Look at the western waterfront, how close development comes up to the water's edge, just a sliver is provided for pedestrians, but indeed there are some nice sizeable parks like HTO and the Music Garden, but they are crammed with people on a nice day and this will only get worse.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice video showing the project:








ORCA Intro Video April 2021 – ORCA






www.orcatoronto.com


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> There still appears to be a lot of park/green space, regardless of the condo towers.


Would you say the same thing if they paved over NYC's Central Park with condos, left a strip of green space over to one side, and then called it a success because it's still 'a lot of park'? It's just not good enough.

According to forecasts, we're going to have 475,000 downtown residents (double today's total) 20 years from now. It's a figure that will swell to 1 million people when you include people commuting downtown for work. Add on tens of thousands of tourists on any particular day and that strip starts looking woefully inadequate.

If this is allowed to proceed, the next generation will look back at this one shaking their heads at how little foresight we had and what a low bar we set. This is our very last opportunity for a large downtown park and we're letting it slip through our fingers. Every generation that follows will suffer if we don't put a stop to this. 

You see stuff like the Portlands and it re-assures one that Toronto is taking the steps necessary to become 'that city' and take its place next to the world's other great cities. Then crap like this happens. I can't remember ever being so disappointed in Toronto. My belief and confidence in this city has been shaken.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's a decent project by a renown architect that does cover most of the site in green space, plus a lot of other amenities. I think people will like it once it's built.
And I'm pretty sure the remainder of the rail canyon between the skydome and union station will eventually be covered over in just park space.


----------



## citysquared

Unfortunately projects turn out much worse than their visualizations, especially with respect to the public realm. It's all about the space not how you dress it up with fake trees and shrubs, people need room to move around in the sun not overshadowed by skyscrapers. Turning University into a kind of Champs Ellysee or pedestrianizing Yonge would help immensely.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's by Moshe Safdie so I think the renders will be close. You should see his Jewel Changi airport in Singapore, it has similar landscaped terraces and turned out amazing


----------



## citysquared

True, but his condo on the east waterfront didn't turn out that well. I think green terraces or that vertical forest in Milan Bosco Verticale provide some needed visual relief in a concrete jungle, but for strolling especially with kids and older people having to navigate steps and various elevations not so relaxing. But I do see your point about that airport, very impressive.


----------



## ushahid

*Chelsea Green (was 33 Gerrard) | 283.53m, 113m, 170m | 86s | Great Eagle | a—A*
shorter 2 towers are getting a height increase.


----------



## ushahid

everyone is so worried about. the ORCA.


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 216m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*








pic by mburrrr
Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini | Page 280 | UrbanToronto 








first balcony glass is up.


----------



## citysquared

Could someone confirm that this magnificent fountain a la Buckingham (Chicago) will actually be built. Or is it a fountain? looks like one of Claude Cormier's creations - vide Berczy Park.


----------



## ushahid

its not included in the project. i think its more likely the Berczy park.


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m, 218m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | a—A*
PC=ProjectEnd





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A


Silva cells ... Another view of the balcony guards...full sun. Still wondering if this is a test, as no further installation has occurred. Is that going to be a new street where they are installing the silva cells?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*








PC= thaivic





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


So the east forms are grey and west forms are brown. Any reason for this method outside of wanting to throw the more constructionally clueless UT members such as myself for a loop? >.< They are using forms that they have on site, no difference except for the colour.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85.34m | 29s | Menkes | a—A*











Art piece on the podium.














Fleur Condos | 85.34m | 29s | Menkes | a—A


base and the tower compliments that Cathedral. (Color) It compliments the cathedral, but I find the base totally generic and uninspiring compared to the cathedral, a major architectural landmark. I wasn't expecting another cathedral here, but it would have been nice to invest in something more...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*11 YV | 212.44m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co







*





11 YV | 215.11m | 63s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co


Yesterday




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> its not included in the project.


True but unfortunate too. It makes one wonder why we don't build things like that any more. Why doesn't the culture value beauty like it did 100 years ago? Back in the day people were far more willing to fork out money for 'extras' while today it's viewed as frivolous and expendable.

In today's culture as long as something functions its deemed good enough. We don't value quality either. If it falls apart in 3 years we just chuck it and buy a new one.


----------



## ushahid

*245 Queen Street East | 115m | 33s | Tricon | Hariri Pontarini Architects*






















































Development Applications


City Planning COA Application Information Center



app.toronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Church and Wellesley | *m | *s | ONE Properties | Graziani + Corazza*


----------



## isaidso

Hate it too. Neighbourhoods are slowly being stripped of their unique character. At this rate, the city is going to look exactly the same from one end to the other.

The original design was many notches nicer and respected the historical nature of Church/Wellesley being a meeting place for the entire community. That huge outdoor staircase paid homage to the 'steps' while this treats the space like any other random lot in the city. I doubt they know or care.


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*








PC= Red Mars


----------



## ushahid

*100 Simcoe | 209m | 59s | BentallGreenOak | Hariri Pontarini Architects
















*


----------



## citysquared

Nice podium.


----------



## elliot

*33 Yorkville Avenue | 215.79m | 68s | Pemberton | a—A - u/c

Back at work with a new developer at the helm (Pemberton) after a long delay due to Cresford’s financial woes. *








Benito








UT

*The Gloucester on Yonge | 147.82m | 44s | Concord Adex | a—A - u/c*









Benito








Benito

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m x 2 | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects -u/c*









StephenR








UT

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners - u/c*









BloorMan








greenleaf

*1 Yorkville | 183.18m | 58s | Bazis | Rosario Varacalli - near completion *

*Thanks to skycandy’s eye (and the sun), cladding issues obscured ;-) * 








skycandy








skycandy








condovo

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Some more great shots from Red Mars who has (almost daily) archived the project progress brilliantly from the first ’shovels in the ground’.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars
*Wellington Street*








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Time and Space Condos | 101.8m | 29s | Pemberton | Wallman Architects - u/c*









evandyk








evandyk








GTAConstruction


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre - Phase 2 shoring

Phase 1 nearing completion (left), park deck between the two phases (centre) and the western portion of Phase 2 shoring/site prep (lower right).*








gregv
*Phase 2 shoring*








skycandy
*Maze of scaffolding surrounds the Phase 1 stairs (receiving their stone cladding)*








skycandy








skycandy

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG - u/c*









mburrrrr 








Red Mars








UT








UT

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m | 49s x 2 | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*East Harbour (Cadillac Fairview)

Developer Cadillac Fairview now wants to add a half dozen residential towers (3.25 million square feet) adjacent to the new Transit Hub, in addition to the nine commercial towers previously planned for the 38 acre so-called “Employment Zone”. City zoning for the land presently permits 10 million square feet of commercial development, including offices, hotels, retail, institutional and cultural uses. There is significant opposition to the residential plan, despite the obvious fact it would make the proposal a truly mixed-use community. If the original office/commercial component is retained in the development, a new residential component (many residents would likely be employees working on-site)… it make sense to create a 24/7 neighbourhood.

East Harbour Station: Cadillac Fairview wants to start construction on the Transit Hub next summer which would eventually host both GO Transit and the new Ontario Line (city LRT transit).








UT








UT
Images from the First Gulf plan before the sale in 2019 to Cadillac Fairview








UT








GTA Homes

Eighty One Wellesley | 97.53m | 28s | Aragon Properties | Core Architects - u/c









Domenico








UT

123 Portland | 49.3m | 14s | Minto Group | Sweeny &Co - u/c









bilked








UT








UT*


----------



## ushahid

im glad you are back.


----------



## ushahid

realtor.ca/real-estate/23246370/3011-1-market-st-toronto-waterfront-communities-c8


----------



## ushahid

*King East Centre | 140m | 39s | First Gulf | WZMH*


----------



## ushahid

*Grand Hotel Redevelopment | 160.8m | 50s | Amexon | Core Architects*









PC=j_yyz





Grand Hotel Redevelopment | 153.95m | 49s | Amexon | Core Architects


Bollards for Union Station. Looks better than those awful jersey barriers. AoD The city would still somehow find a way to make the installation of broken concrete from this demolition take 2+ years, even if the materials were ready for them today.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## citysquared

I remember one wall or part of it collapsed and some building inspector arrived and just said tear it all down, no attempt to shore it up or anything. I was familiar with the councilor for the area but cannot repeat what he said about this travesty back then.

It was considered the best preserved Georgian row in Toronto.


----------



## elliot

*18 Dalhousie | 173.51m | 54s | Pemberton | Graziani + Corazza - pre-construction*

*New design.*









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC









AlbertC


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

The phase one tower at 51 storeys of its eventual 65 will really soar when complete… until it's eventually dwarfed somewhat by its 95s and 80s siblings. The “channel” elements already emphasize the verticality of this ‘shortest’ phase of One Yonge’s residential towers.*









cc46

*The fritted + transparent balcony glazing mix that will eventually change to create a ’swoop’ design motif.*









Bjays92

*The epic excavation of SkyTower (95s) continues.*









Bjays92

*Moss Park Arena Revitalization: 519 Sport and Recreation Project - MJMA/West 8/Public Studio/LGA/SvN) -pre-construction

Aquatic centre, 9 multi-sport courts, fitness centre, track, covered public plaza*









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








UT


----------



## Black Cat

Is this the project currently under consideration for the Toronto Dominion Public Building by Larco?









One Front: Rental Towers, Retail, Hotel, Proposed For Toronto's Dominion Public Building | UrbanToronto


A redevelopment of the Dominion Public Building in Toronto by Larco Investments, One Front would feature 45 and 49-storey rental towers, designed by architectsAlliance, while the heritage office building would be repurposed as retail, restaurants, and a 251-key boutique hotel.




urbantoronto.ca





Note: The design of the non-heritage sensitive addition to the landmark Chateau Laurier by Larco was exceedingly contentious, leading to planning appeals by Heritage Ottawa to finally arrive at a somewhat reasonable end result (with little or no support from the City of Ottawa or the federal government).


----------



## ushahid

its not UC at the moment because its not yet approved by the city.


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> What do you mean by the Dominion Public Building facing destruction? Since when? Isn't it listed?


A developer named Larco is proposing to gut large sections of the interior so they can build 2 towers (171m, 164m) that rise from *within it. *You'd think that it would be protected but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

It's appalling that people with such little regard for the city's architectural heritage hold positions of power at big companies. Larco should be ashamed of themselves. What's next, gutting the Royal York?

















One Front | UrbanToronto


One Front, Toronto by 1, architects—Alliance




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Commerce Court 3 | 302m | 64s | QuadReal | Hariri Pontarini - pre-construction

Right side of the rendering. No project news but the architects released a nice bird’s eye view render recently. The 302m height doesn’t include the spire which pushes the height to 376.4m if you go by CTBUH criteria. Not sure if this is a 3rd design revision - but much more interesting than the last 'stripped down' version seen (particularly the spire which previously was little more than a flagpole).*










interchange42

*Nice shot of CIBC Square Phase 1 on the left. The first crane for Phase 2 is just right of L Tower (for those who know L Tower ;-).*









skycandy


----------



## elliot

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A - u/c*









Riseth








Benito

*Eight Cumberland on the right, on the left is excavation for 11 YV @ 212.44 m (62 storeys).*








Benito








UT

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*

*Excavation progress and Nobu rising behind @ 156.66 X 2 (45s X 2).*








AlbertC
*Nobu on the left and 55 Mercer on the right.*








UT

*Via Bloor | 138.37m, 116.43 m | 46s, 38s | Tridel | a—A*

*The taller tower is getting closer to topping out.*








Rascacielo








Rascacielo








UT


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *Nobu on the left and 55 Mercer on the right.*


It's a tight fit but from an architectural POV they'll both give the area a much needed shot in the arm. They're visually interesting and love the use of reddish-brown, black, and white. Sure beats grey.


----------



## Jakejacob

The Toronto Dominion Public Building in my opinion isn’t being destroyed. Saying so is pure hyperbole. Those Georgian towns WERE destroyed with no regard for history. No one would know that those Georgian Towns ever existed now but the dominion building will still be more than able to remind passer by s of its history.


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square is a Diamond in bunch of coals.












__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Just realised I have even more photos! 😂 That's all of them now. I must say the balcony cladding is looking quite promising.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini -u/c

Phase 1*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy
*SkyTower excavation.*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre - u/c*

*Phase 1*








Marcanadian on Flickr








Marcanadian on Flickr










Marcanadian on Flickr

*East Bay Teamway sporting a new set of clothes.*








brianyyz

*Phase 2 shoring/prep*








skycandy

*Liberty Market Tower | 99.97m | 28s | Lifetime | Wallman Architects - u/c*









drum118








drum118








Red Mars

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH - u/c*









Rascacielo








Northern Light

*315 Spadina | 45.78m | 13s | Podium | Montgomery Sisam - pre-construction

New renderings.*








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*900 The East Mall | 71.62m | 21s | Harhay | Core Architects -pre-construction*









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*Central Park | 105.9m | 31s | Amexon | Core Architects - masterplan

Condo, Office, Public Space, Retail.*








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*Refurbished office building.*








UT

*XO Condos | 63.4m | 17s | Lifetime | Core Architects - u/c*









UT








drum118








UT

*Downtown aerial future render by steveve.*









steveve


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The teamway looks SO much better, wow.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini








*
pic by *penlasdle





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


Looks like going to move a little faster once they pass the podium section. That has to deal with connecting the old facade to the new floors.




urbantoronto.ca











*


----------



## ushahid

*11 YV | 212.44m | 62s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*










PC= Benito





11 YV | 215.11m | 63s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co


Yesterday




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

looks nice.


----------



## ushahid

*The Waverley | 57.09m | 15s | Fitzrovia | Kirkor Architects*
PC= irishboy


----------



## ushahid

*Regent Park: Daniels Artworks Tower | 105.76m | 33s | Daniels*

PC=ProjectEnd





Regent Park: Daniels Artworks Tower | 105.76m | 33s | Daniels | BDP Quadrangle







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The United BLDG | 179.52m | 52s | Davpart | B+H*









PC= Red Mars





The United BLDG | 179.52m | 52s | Davpart | B+H


Jun 2, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*








PC= ProjectEnd





55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group


Is that nobu tucked in behind there?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle*

PC= ProjectEnd





357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle


May 7, 2021:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*
PC= ProjectEnd





PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Must be the new public art piece. AoD Toronto just wants to be world class




urbantoronto.ca












Almost complete.


----------



## ushahid

*The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt*
*PC= projectEnd*
*





The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt







urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## isaidso

I had my first major walk about the downtown post winter. I do it every year to take inventory of how the city has grown/changed since Fall. I always know it will feel more intense and this year was no exception. The big pleasant surprise was actually St. James Park. They upgraded the whole thing and it looks terrific. They even removed graffiti on the new wooden pavilion. That they restored it so quickly is an encouraging sign.

The city is looking terrific.


----------



## ushahid

*Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group*








PC= Edward Skira





Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group







urbantoronto.ca




*







*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*








PC= Benito





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


It will speed up 100% , if every floor on the entire building took this long the tower wouldn't be finished for 50 years.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A*








PC= Benito





Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A


May 11, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*








PC= Northern Light





KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group


Considering the size this has moved at a good clip!




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Fleur Condos | 85.34m | 29s | Menkes | a—A*
PC= Orchid





Fleur Condos | 85.34m | 29s | Menkes | a—A


base and the tower compliments that Cathedral. (Color) It compliments the cathedral, but I find the base totally generic and uninspiring compared to the cathedral, a major architectural landmark. I wasn't expecting another cathedral here, but it would have been nice to invest in something more...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Leaside Innovation Centre | 24.08m | 6s | Studio Canoo*









*







*

Approved by the city.


----------



## isaidso

That Leaside proposal looks terrific. The brick detailing and curved corners are superb. I'd take quality and beautiful design over scale and height every time.


----------



## ushahid

i agree. only if they could make the roof same shape as the building instead of rectangle roof. not a deal breaker, still an amazing looking building.


----------



## isaidso

Agree.


----------



## ushahid

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH*
PC= Red Mars





65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH


The sidewalks are so narrow here, I always thought a woonerf style of streetscape would be appropriate.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*
Peek a Boo





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


The banks have delivered yet another stunning addition to our skyline. Sometimes I wish they were responsible for all the new buildings in our city 😄 The street level is shaping up very nicely as well. Those trees will look great as they grow along that stretch.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*55C: 55 Charles Condos | 159.4m | 48s | MOD Developments | architectsAlliance







*

PC=ProjectEnd





55C: 55 Charles Condos | 167m | 50s | MOD Developments | a—A


Unbelievable how disrespectful the excavation contractor has been on this project, they work Saturdays, Sundays and on Holidays scraping the walls with the excavation bucket, the noise is out of this world, my place is 400 meters away and i can hear it as if it was being done beside my building...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*NOTE RE: 55C: 55 Charles Condos above ^ (159.4m, 48s)

A Site Plan Amendment application was been submitted to add 2 more storeys (24 more units).*









UT








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini - u/c*









ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners - u/c*









Rascacielo








Rascacielo








Rascacielo

*The Gloucester on Yonge | 147.82m | 44s | Concord Adex | a—A - u/c*









Benito








Benito








Benito








Benito

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre - Phase 2 shoring/site prep*









skycandy
*Work on the park over the rail corridor that will connect the 2 phases.*









mburrrrr

*Phase 1 at grade.*








skycandy








skycandy

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners - u/c*


[URL="https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/f8c7f331-1c96-4f66-afc7-3014d0009d1b-jpeg.326547/"]thaivic








Red Mars

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour - u/c*









Red Mars








UT








Red Mars








UT

*Massey Hall Revitalization at the Allied Music Centre | 48.46m | 6s | KPMB - u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars

*The addition above will include a new performance overlooking the dome of the 1905-built Bank of Toronto.*








UT

*212 King Street West | 311.8m | 80s | Dream Office - pre-construction

Siteplan approval application submitted with an increase of non-residential (+ 11,754 sq. metres)*








UT








UT

*Scout Condos | 39.01m | 12s | Graywood | CMV - u/c*









UT








AlbertC

*Reunion Crossing | 11s | Diamond Kilmer | Giannone Petricone - u/c*









UT








AlbertC

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A - u/c*









Ottawan








condovo








condovo

*Night-time photo-prowl of construction sites by bilked.

543 Richmond Street West | 47.24m | 15s | Pemberton | Quadrangle - u/c*









bilked








UT

*123 Portland | 49.3m | 14s | Minto Group | Sweeny &Co - u/c*









bilked








UT








UT

*Peter and Adelaide | 152.39m | 47s | Graywood | BBB - u/c*









bilked








UT








UT

*Central Condos | 138.98m | 46s | Concord Adex | DIALOG - u/c*









bilked








UT


----------



## elliot

*Mississauga

M3 at M City | 260.29m | 77s | Rogers Real Estate | IBI Group - u/c

Getting its second crane last week.*








Khaldoon

*Exchange District Condos | 232m | 72s | Camrost-Felcorp | IBI Group - excavation

Condo, Hotel, Office, Retail (storeys: 72, 60, 42, 30)*








Drum118








UT

*Phase 3 rendering with Oxford’s Square One District in the background.*








Kodakk899

*Westport Condos | 22s | Edenshaw | IBI Group - u/c

Don’t recall seeing such mega site reinforcement*








bangkok








bangkok








bangkok

*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects - u/c
*









drum118








drum118








drum118


----------



## ushahid

very nice updates @elliot.


----------



## citysquared

I'll second that.

Btw the third image in your first post of 48s Well Tower looks very reminscent of Norman Foster's Lloyd building in London from that angle...

Must also add that the quality of design is certainly getting better. Fingers crossed for bold public realm improvements.


----------



## elliot

^ yes I think the architects HPA have said in the past that a number of design elements of The Well are an homage to Foster/Lloyds.

*100 Simcoe | 209.6m | 61s | BentallGreenOak | Hariri Pontarini - approved

North and south elevations from the submitted docs.*








steveve

*In steveve's latest render, 200+ metres not looking very tall with its future super-tall neighbours.*









steveve








interchange42

*Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156.35m | 46s | Great Gulf | a—A - nearing completion*









Red Mars


----------



## elliot

*1075 Bay | 210.25m | 59s | Canderel | Hariri Pontarini - pre-construction

Recommended for Approval









*








UT








UT

*West and North elevations from the final report.

















*

Full report: https://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2021/te/bgrd/backgroundfile-167827.pdf


----------



## elliot

*Lansing Square Redevelopment | 144m | 40s | ELAD Canada | WZMH - pre-construction

Recommended for Approval

Condo, Office, Public Space, Retail (Storeys: 40, 30, 18, 35, 18, 7, 4).*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## ushahid

25 St.Mary Street. Tenblock + gh3 architects: 59 storeys (192.6 metres including MPH)




























































__





25 St Mary | 194.9m | 59s | Tenblock | gh3


ZBA & SPA application(s) submitted: Development Applications Project description: The documents have been uploaded. On mobile so can’t review easily.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*^^ 25 St. Mary Street with some future neighbours labelled.*









Northern Light

*U of T: Victoria University Integrated Learning Centre | 24m | 5s | U of T | Brook McIlroy - pre-construction

Recommended for Approval*









UT








UT

*45 Strachan | 131.97m | 39s | BentallGreenOak | Hariri Pontarini - site prep/shoring*









Red Mars








AlbertC


----------



## elliot

*33 Avenue Road | 127.6m | 29s | First Capital | BBB - pre-construction

Recommended for Approval*









UT









UT


----------



## elliot

*2 Tecumseth | 108.5m | 30s | TAS | KPMB - pre-construction

New aerial render of the mixed-use residential/retail/office/recreational development that will replace the moth-balled Toronto Abattoir and Quality Meat Packers.*








AlbertC








UT


----------



## elliot

Nice sunset silhouette by a new UrbanToronto.ca member.








Aleksei

Bonus fog shot  









67Cup


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love the public space element on the 2 Tecumseth project


----------



## elliot

*Future downtown projections by steveve (Bloor/Yorkville to the lake).*








steveve








steveve


----------



## ushahid

Steveve's future models are amazing.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

Terra Cotta arches going up at the Well.

PC= * DavidCapizzano*




__





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


Welp... Is there a reason the lighter grey spandrel couldn’t have been vision glass? Seems like it’s not really covering anything. (📷: @ProjectEnd) isn't only around 40% max of a residential building facade is allowed to be vision glass in Ontario since a the regs were changed a couple of...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m, 218m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | a—A*
PC Rascacielo




__





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle*
PC= Red Mars




__





357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle


Great photos. Mediocre building.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*
PC= Red Mars




__





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


Looks like going to move a little faster once they pass the podium section. That has to deal with connecting the old facade to the new floors.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108.2m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group*










PC= Rascacielo




__





Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108.2m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Zaz965

it will be a massive city


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Some interesting angles on Phase 1 u/c. Foreground is construction of St. Lawrence Market North.*








j_yyz
*Just poking into view from St. James Park.*








Od1n
*Rising above Redpath Sugar Refinery. Foreground is a slice of the aptly-named Sugar Beach.*








ADRM








thaivic

*88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Getting closer to grade.*








bilked








Link








Link
*Density plus: 1 tower built and 3 u/c on the former parking lot.*








Link

*The Charles at Church | 152.7m | 47s | Aspen Ridge | BDP Quadrangle - excavation*









UT
*Some of the heritage buildings were repositioned on the site.*








Rascacielo








Rascacielo








UT

*Aquabella at Bayside | 50.9m | 14s | Tridel | 3XN - u/c*









skycandy








PatM








TheSix

*210 Bloor West | 111.25m | 29s | Tribute | Core Architects - pre-construction

The city opposed this one and lost.*








UT








UT








UT

*The James at Scrivener Square | 85.34m | 21s | Tricon | COBE Architects -site prep/shoring*









UT








condovo

*Galleria 01 & 02 | 92.65m | 29s | ELAD Canada | Core Architects - excavation*









UT








AlbertC








UT

*The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt - u/c*









ProjectEnd








Northern Light

*Junction Point | 27.6m | 8s | Gairloch | a—A - site shoring*









UT








AlbertC

*620 Avenue Road | 67.05m | 20s | Preston | Diamond Schmitt - u/c*









UT








AlbertC








AlbertC

*316 Campbell | 95.2m | 28s | Trolleybus | Giannone Petricone - re-zoning application*









UT

*One Delisle | 155m | 44s | Slate | Studio Gang - pre-construction

In sales… bit of new eye candy.*








AlbertC

*Tom Patterson Theatre Rebuild (Stratford Festival) l Hariri Pontarini l recently completed.

Gorgeous*.









UT








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

Apologies for the almost daily dose of *The Well* updates ... the project is just so darn complex and interesting to watch particularly now that more more finishes/details are emerging.

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Think they might have toned down the spire on the office component ;-).*









AHK








DavidCapizzano

*Longer shot of the terra cotta cladding the arches of one of the podiums.*








DavidCapizzano








DavidCapizzano








DavidCapizzano








ProjectEnd

*Office component rising centre of the photo.*








Rascacielo


----------



## ushahid

i mean 10-15 years.


elliot said:


> Did you mean in our lifetime?


----------



## isaidso

Bisonblight said:


> I can't imagine people in those condos will want to walk through all the large parking lots to the south to go shopping, and why are almost all the proposed developments on the north side Eglinton?


Precisely why those parking lots are on borrowed time. And developers build on parcels of land that they own. That's why they are being proposed where they are.


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*
PC= RedMars




__





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


Good God this is ugly. RioCan has built another Yonge Eglinton Center at Front and Spadina. Gross. I cant tell if this is sarcasm or not.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

^façade is going up on the Tallest residential tower of *THE WELL*.


----------



## elliot

*SkyTower (Pinnacle One Yonge) | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c

After about 10 months of shoring and excavation, the supertall is getting its crane.* A UT forum member mentioned that SkyTower’s smaller podium/parking footprint and no parking ramps (completed in phase 1) should see it reach grade much quicker than phase 1.








mburrrrr








Link

*West Don Lands: Block 10 Indigenous Hub | 50.3m | 13s | Dream | Stantec l site prep/shoring

Shoring rig already drilling away after yesterday’s ceremonial ground-breaking.*








UT








UT

*41 Fraser | ?m | 11s l Allied l Sweeny & Co - pre-construction

Nice office/heritage retention development west of the core.*








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd

*Sweeny & Co Architects have designed a number of projects that have a heritage component including QRC West Phase 2 (site prep) and EQ Tower (under construction).
EQ Tower*








UT








Domenico








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









Rascacielo








Red Mars








Red Mars

*25 St Mary | 194.9m, 178.95 | 59s, 54 | Tenblock l g3 l pre-construction

Development location in a steveve Bloor/Yorkville future render.*








steveve

*The 2 towers and public space would replace the V-shaped apartment building below (circa 1965).*








UT








UT
*Site plan*








UT

*33 Davies | 20s | First Gulf l BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction

Couple of images from the planning docs.*








Northern Light








Northern Light








AlbertC

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 170.98m | 52s | Lanterra | a—A - u/c*









ProjectEnd


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre - Phase 2 site prep/shoring*









Red Mars

*Phase 1*








Red Mars

*Nice shot of the Sugar Wharf office and two phase 1 condo buildings (u/c @ 70 and 64 storeys) with phase 1 of Pinnacle One Yonge rising behind.*









Riseth

*Via Bloor | 138.37m, 116.43 | 46s, 38s | Tridel | a—A l u/c*









Riseth








Riseth
*Far right side of the photo.*








skycandy


----------



## ThatOneGuy

41 Fraser is great! I like how the space between the old buildings is kept transparent.


----------



## ushahid

*Peter and Adelaide | 152.39m | 47s | Graywood | BBB*









PC=RedMars




__





Peter and Adelaide | 152.39m | 47s | Graywood | BBB


Sure, if you exclude all the columns and walls poured and the forms being raised a whole level across the site since the previous update less than a week ago




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Harris Square | 50.29m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte*
BASE of HARRIS SQUARE.
PC= achender




__





Harris Square | 50.29m | 13s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte


April 26, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Ace Hotel Toronto | 44.8m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe*
PC=RedMars




__





Ace Hotel Toronto | 44.8m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe


Fri Jan 22, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt*
PC= Riseth




__





The Taylor | 121m | 36s | Tricon | Diamond Schmitt







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*










PC= RedMars




__





55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*










PC=Riseth




__





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


Jun 23, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Rush Condos | 44.96m | 15s | Alterra | BDP Quadrangle*
PC= RedMars




__





Rush Condos | 44.96m | 15s | Alterra | BDP Quadrangle


That brick work is pretty much 2112 for me...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

Brick is so nice.


----------



## ushahid

*334 Bloor West | 118.1m | 35s | IBI Group*


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> *55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*
> 
> PC= RedMars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1689874


^ 
*Considering the site demolition phase was only completed in early March, the shoring and excavation to this point has been surprisingly fast.

Site photo from Feb. 2021: 2 towers of Nobu (45s each) plus 55 Mercer wedged into this tight site.*








[email protected]

*Maverick | 154.53m | 49s | Empire | IBI Group l u/c*









bilked








insertnamehere

*Regent Park: Daniels Artworks Tower | 105.76m | 33s | Daniels l u/c*









skycandy








UT








skycandy

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m x 2 | 49s, 48s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Red Mars








UT

*M3 at M City | 260.29m | 77s | Rogers Real Estate | IBI Group - u/c*









khaldoon








khaldoon








UT


----------



## elliot

*QRC West Phase 2 (Queen Richmond Centre West) | 35.96m | 7s | Allied | Sweeny &Co - site shoring*









Red Mars
*Midrise phase 2 in front, phase 1 behind.*








UT

*663 King West | 66.12m | 17s | TC | Core Architects l pre-construction*









UT

*1181 Queen Street West | 54.56m | 15s | Skale | BDP Quadrangle l u/c

I keep posting construction pics of this one… (I guess I want to live there ;-)*








WestEnd








UT








UT

*10 Prince Arthur | 27.3m | 7s | North Drive | Richard Wengle l pre-construction

Site demolition underway… guess these affordable (only $3million to $15million) units sold quickly. *








AlbertC








Link








AlbertC


----------



## elliot

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini l u/c

Rising above the heritage facade. With so many (built and) u/c towers in the neighbourhood presently rising @ around the 150m mark, the bit of extra height here is a welcome small spike in the tabletop.*








Red Mars








UT


----------



## elliot

*241 Richmond West | ?m | 41s l Tridel l a-A - rezoning application

Zzzz... betting this design was phoned in by the nephew of a junior 'architect' at the firm. *








ChesterCopperpot








ChesterCopperpot


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*








PC= thaivic





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


Man I wouldn't park $120k car near a construction site. Much cheaper than a single panel of that glass - I'd worry more about that than the car. AoD




urbantoronto.ca




*







*


----------



## ushahid

five glass panels have gone up. each panel cost $1Million.


----------



## elliot

*St Clair Place | 196.89m | 59s | Wittington | Diamond Schmitt l pre-construction*

*Lots of new renderings from the architects:*








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd

This development (along with One Delisle below) will help make Yonge and St. Clair one of the nicest intersections downtown imo.

One Delisle








UT


----------



## elliot

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt l u/c*









Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes

*Some views from the penthouse. Centre foreground cranes are King Toronto, behind is The Well.*








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd
*Nightview from The Waterworks Building.*








The charioteer

*199 Church | 124.5m | 39s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l site prep/demolition*









Domenico








UT








bilked








UT

*1500 St Clair West | 63.7m | 17s | Alterra | Sweeny &Co l pre-construction

Curvy twins (one 17s, the other 14s).*








UT








UT

*Time and Space Condos | 101.8m | 29s | Pemberton | Wallman Architects l u/c

The block long monster continues its ascent.*








evandyk








UT


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*At work in their very big basement (plenty of room for a pool table).*








skycandy

*Phase 1*








skycandy








skycandy

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 shoring*

*Phase 2 site mayhem.*








skycandy








skycandy

*Phase 1*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy


----------



## isaidso

It only just occurred to me that the diamond motif glass facade might be a nod to CIBC's former logo.











https://www.emporis.com/images/details/257677/fullheightview-overcast-shroud-in-spring


----------



## elliot

*Sixty Five Broadway | 132.89m | 39s | Times Group | Wallman Architects l site demolition

39 storey twins north-east of Yonge and Eglinton.*








UT








Domenico

*Nearby at 75 Broadway there are (zoning approved) plans for a 38 storey rental building designed by WZMH.*








UT

*Cielo Condos | 103.85m | 29s | Collecdev | KPMB l pre-construction

Redevelopment of the Bloor Street United Church at 300 Bloor West (sales centre opened near Bloor and Avenue).* 








UT








UT








UT

*Halo Residences on Yonge | 131.06m | 38s | QuadReal | a—A l u/c*









Benito








Domenico








UT


----------



## elliot

*122 Peter Street | 39s | Aoyuan | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*New developer, new architect and new design/renders from the site plan approval docs. The project was sold by Carlyle Communities to Aoyuan in early spring.*








ferusian








ferusian








ferusian








ferusian


----------



## ushahid

beautiful project. would have been even better if they had continued the terracotta tiles on black side as well.


----------



## elliot

*The United BLDG | 179.52m | 52s | Davpart | B+H l site prep/demolition*

*One crazy site.* 

*Billed as North America’s tallest heritage retention development (tower rises from the historic Maclean Hunter Building).*








Red Mars








Domenico








UT








bilked








Red Mars








UT








UT

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | 20s | U of T | Weiss/Manfredi l u/c*









Lachlan Holmes








Lachlan Holmes








UT








Lachlan Holmes








UT

*Concord Canada House | 232m, 203m | 74s, 64s | Concord Adex | IBI Group l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars

*The two tallest of the 30+ high-rises in the CityPlace development (left of the dome).*








UT

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group l u/c*









mzhang








UT








UT
*Glass block cladding.*








UT

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A l u/c*

*Bye bye to the west crane.*








DSC








skycandy








AlbertC

*159SW Condos | 118.87m | 36s | Alterra | Richmond Architects l u/c*









AlbertC








AlbertC

*70 Spadina Road l Renovation*

*Decent makeover (but the rent$ have changed ;-).*








AlbertC

*Before the visit to the beautician:*








interchange42








Link


----------



## elliot

*10 Concorde Place | 140m to 172m l 40, 42, 41,45, 45, 48, 48, 48,. 52 storeys | Fengate | Core Architects l pre-construction*

*Mega proposal from Fengate including more than 4000 residential units in 9 towers.*








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light


----------



## citysquared

Can't wait to see final results of Westbank's King Toronto project. The glass blocks and the massing so reminiscent of Frank Lloyd Wright's Ennis and Storer House and the textile blocks Wright used there.


----------



## ushahid

EZR20210104835(V0)


elliot said:


> *10 Concorde Place | 140m to 172m l 40, 42, 41,45, 45, 48, 48, 48,. 52 storeys | Fengate | Core Architects l pre-construction*
> 
> *Mega proposal from Fengate including more than 4000 residential units in 9 towers.*


is it called 10 Concorde place?


----------



## elliot

Not sure what the development is going to be called... the rezoning application actually covers *10-12 Concorde Place* and 1-3 Concorde Gate (includes demolishing existing commercial buildings on those lands in favour of residential, retail and community centre).


----------



## elliot

citysquared said:


> Can't wait to see final results of Westbank's King Toronto project. The glass blocks and the massing so reminiscent of Frank Lloyd Wright's Ennis and Storer House and the textile blocks Wright used there.


Coincidentally, this morning a UT forum member posted this *mock-up of the glass block* being assembled at Integro Building Systems Canada:









North


----------



## ushahid

NIIIICE! i was worried they will cheap out after somebody posted pics of the sales centre's facade last year. this looks promissing


----------



## elliot

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*









Red Mars
*Steel for reconstruction of the heritage facade.*








architecture fan








UT








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m, 218.23m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy








Rascacielo

*Waterfront Innovation Centre | 53.03m | 11s | Waterfront Toronto | Sweeny &Co l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*Block 8 West Don Lands | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects l u/c*

*Some nice precast brick appearing.*








DavidCappizano








UT

*Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108.2m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group l u/c*









Lachlan Holmes








UT


----------



## elliot

*Aqualuna at Bayside | 61.87m | 18s | Tridel | 3XN l excavation*

*Huge excavation looks complete (hope the lake stays where it is).*








skycandy
*First crane base about to be poured?*








skycandy








UT

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l excavation*

*Getting its crane soon (base is delivered beside Nobu rising on the left).*








Red Mars








UT

*Uovo Boutique Residences | 37.79m | 11s | The Sher Corporation | RAW Design l excavation*









gregv








UT

*Queensway Park | 35.66m | 8s | Urban Capital | RAW Design l u/c*

*Nice mid-rise addition to the Queensway.*








AlbertC
*Closer on the materials (from spring).*








interchange42
*Location*








UT


----------



## ushahid

Alot going on this summer.


----------



## ushahid

next page


----------



## ushahid

*Wynford Gardens | 208.7m, 189.2m, 178.7m | 65s, 59s, 55s | Freed | AS + GG

















*


----------



## elliot

*^^^ The developer (Freed) is also working with AS + GG Architecture downtown on the 68 storey (219m) **240 Adelaide West** project... a personal fav. AS + GG also designed the new TD Bank at 160 Front Street West (previous page). 


The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c

Nice glazing going up on one of the residential towers.*








Brandon36








jta5








DavidCappizano








Red Mars

*8 Locust | 116.6m | 35s | Fengate Properties | WZMH l pre-construction

350 rental units.*








UT

*Jac Condos | 108.5m | 34s | Graywood | Turner Fleischer l pre-construction

Groundbreaking ceremony yesterday. Hoping the complete facade rebuild of 1865-built Beaux Arts style Sheard Mansion is still part of the plans (which was gutted by a number of fires - not much left as seen below). *








Tronburger








UT








UT

*2376 Dundas West | 87.5m | 27s | Lormel Homes | Richmond Architects l u/c

Gives new meaning to “just hop on the GO Train”.*








ProjectEnd








UT








UT








ProjectEnd

*Eight Forty on St. Clair | 28.95m | 8s | Worsley Urban | RAW Design l u/c

They are actually keeping their render promise of textured precast cladding.*








sarah08








sarah08








UT








UT

*Before the storm.*








Rascacielo


----------



## elliot

*Portland Commons | 71.7m | 15s | Carttera | Sweeny &Co l u/c*

*Located just west of The Well.*








UT
*Base for its second crane.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








karledice








karledice

*1500 St Clair West | 63.7m | 17s | Alterra | Sweeny &Co l pre-construction*

*A couple more images (this time in colour).*








GabrielHurl








GabrielHurl

*55 Mercer | 155.5m | 47s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l u/c*

*Crane base.*








Red Mars








Red Mars
*Crane up.*








ProjectEnd

*Pacific Residences | 27.9m | 8s | Old Stonehenge | Core Architects l demolition*

*Office, rental and retail midrise in the Junction.*








AlbertC








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Lots of action in suburban Vaughn (all projects below).*

*CG Tower | 188.97m | 60s | Cortel Group | BDP Quadrangle l excavation*

*Repeating myself but sure wish this was downtown.*








UT








Edward Skira








Edward Skira








UT
*CG in Vaughn’s future downtown.*








UT

*Transit City Condos: TC4 & TC5 | 174.34, 148.13m, 118.56m | 50s, 45s, 35s | SmartCentres | Diamond Schmitt l u/c*









Edward Skira








Edward Skira








UT








UT

*First three Transit City phases:*








Edward Skira

*Festival Condominiums | 59s, 48s, 45s, 40s | Menkes | IBI Group l excavation*









Edward Skira








UT

*Future phase (??) I think @ 45s, 36s, 31s.*








UT

*D'or Condos | 20s, 17s | Cityzen l u/c*









Edward Skira








UT


----------



## isaidso

Vaughan will have a decent cluster in the not too distant future.


----------



## Bisonblight

It's going to be interesting to see whether they're actually creating an urban environment, or just a denser form of post-70s suburbia. I don't get the sense that there is much walk-able retail or employment lands being incorporated directly into these projects, but I may be wrong.


----------



## isaidso

Bisonblight said:


> It's going to be interesting to see whether they're actually creating an urban environment, or just a denser form of post-70s suburbia. I don't get the sense that there is much walk-able retail or employment lands being incorporated directly into these projects, but I may be wrong.


Plans for Vaughan Corporate Centre suggest that it will be pedestrian focused. Perhaps even moreso than downtown Toronto. Sidewalks on the main road are wider than lanes devoted to cars. That says alot. I'll try to find those but here are some renderings for the park.

Btw, in the 2nd photo one gets a small glimpse into the width of the sidewalk in the upper right. On one of the main streets the sidewalk looks to be 100 ft wide. It's basically a giant plaza sized sidewalk. Claude Cormier + Associes are heavily involved. I think VCC is going to impress a lot of people.


Central Park Vaughan​
































































Vaughan Metropolitan Centre/Central Park and Masterplan - CCxA







www.claudecormier.com


----------



## ushahid

Vaughan is going to be one hell of a Suburb. i sometime wish some of the proposals in Vaugh were build in Downtown core.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Vaughan is going to be one hell of a Suburb. i sometime wish some of the proposals in Vaugh were build in Downtown core.


The Greater Golden Horseshoe is moving to a model where we have 24 high density clusters in addition to the main one in downtown Toronto. As much as I'd like great projects earmarked for downtown it's much better if the entire region benefits from them. Otherwise, we'll end up with a great downtown surrounded by 100km of mediocrity in every direction.

I sort of like the idea that there will be all these other great downtowns within a subway or car ride from downtown Toronto. When these other clusters start coming together, perhaps they'll turn into destinations in their own right. I'm sure people have seen this GGH map before? 25 downtowns and counting!


25 Downtowns of the Greater Golden Horseshoe









https://www.ontario.ca/document/size-and-location-urban-growth-centres-greater-golden-horseshoe/urban-growth-centres-and-growth-plan-greater-golden-horseshoe-2006


----------



## Wayden21

Toronto is the London of North America: Ok they build much there, and the skyline gonna be very impressive in term of quantity... But gosh all those towers are so boring!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> The Greater Golden Horseshoe is moving to a model where we have 24 high density clusters in addition to the main one in downtown Toronto. As much as I'd like great projects earmarked for downtown it's much better if the entire region benefits from them. Otherwise, we'll end up with a great downtown surrounded by 100km of mediocrity in every direction.
> 
> I sort of like the idea that there will be all these other great downtowns within a subway or car ride from downtown Toronto. When these other clusters start coming together, perhaps they'll turn into destinations in their own right. I'm sure people have seen this GGH map before? 25 downtowns and counting!
> 
> 
> ​
> 25 Downtowns of the Greater Golden Horseshoe
> View attachment 1795050
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ontario.ca/document/size-and-location-urban-growth-centres-greater-golden-horseshoe/urban-growth-centres-and-growth-plan-greater-golden-horseshoe-2006



​​Makes me wonder why Niagara Falls, Bowmanville and Port Credit aren't designated as growth centres. Port Credit is already on the busiest GO line while NF is supposed to get improved service and LSE is suppose to extend to Bowmanville at some point as well.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> ​Makes me wonder why Niagara Falls, Bowmanville and Port Credit aren't designated as growth centres. Port Credit is already on the busiest GO line while NF is supposed to get improved service and LSE is suppose to extend to Bowmanville at some point as well.


There are nodes not shown on that map that are already sprouting up like the one near Kipling Station. The map came out a number of years ago so I suspect other nodes like the ones you mentioned will get added.

Regarding GO Train, we'd likely get the most bang for the buck if they started adding lines that don't start or terminate at Union Station. In other words, a proper GO system. I'd like to see a Waterloo - Kitchener - Cambridge - Hamilton line and a Markham - Richmond Hill - Vaughan - Brampton line. It's absurd that one has to travel all the way to downtown Toronto (in the wrong direction) just to travel back out again.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> There are nodes not shown on that map that are already sprouting up like the one near Kipling Station. The map came out a number of years ago so I suspect other nodes like the ones you mentioned will get added.
> 
> Regarding GO Train, we'd likely get the most bang for the buck if they started adding lines that don't start or terminate at Union Station. In other words, a proper GO system. I'd like to see a Waterloo - Kitchener - Cambridge - Hamilton line and a Markham - Richmond Hill - Vaughan - Brampton line. It's absurd that one has to travel all the way to downtown Toronto (in the wrong direction) just to travel back out again.


How do you find the crosstown GO bus routes? Services on the 407 transitway and the 401 would make for a much more complete network than just the radial rail lines if they actually work well.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> How do you find the crosstown GO bus routes? Services on the 407 transitway and the 401 would make for a much more complete network than just the radial rail lines if they actually work well.


Using buses instead of trains is much cheaper and makes more sense on less busy routes but I suspect some of those crosstown GO bus routes will need to be upgraded to trains in the not too distant future. Those periphery places have quite a lot of people today, their populations are growing rapidly, and they're building high density cores.

A significant proportion of people will not get on a bus for regular weekday commuting. Once is a blue moon they might be willing to do it but if a bus is the only option they'll drive instead. The only time I've taken a GO Bus it was from downtown Toronto to Hamilton. The commute was ok but not something I was willing to do twice. Hamilton got crossed off my list of places I would visit due to no train service. I only went back when I bought another car.


----------



## isaidso

Wayden21 said:


> Toronto is the London of North America: Ok they build much there, and the skyline gonna be very impressive in term of quantity... But gosh all those towers are so boring!


It's been a common criticism laid at the development industry since the boom started in 2005. I agree about the architecture but the industry has made great strides. The designs have gotten steadily better. That said, most housing built for the masses tends to look rather boring. That's not a Toronto specific issue.

One has to go back to the 1920s to find mass market housing that had interesting architectural elements.


----------



## ushahid

*King East Centre | 140m, 123m | 39s, 27s | First Gulf | WZMH



































*


----------



## ushahid

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A*
DavidCapizzano





St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A


A little off topic but the design of the roadway on this block of Sherbourne vs. the next offers 2 alternatives. They're both 3 lanes of car lanes with bike lanes on each side. The block to the south is a much nicer design if you're a cyclist as it creates a serene green buffer between you and...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *King East Centre | 140m, 123m | 39s, 27s | First Gulf | WZMH
> 
> View attachment 1807146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807150
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807151
> *


When that blocky black and 'silver' Globe & Mail office building went up I wished for a similar one but taller. Ask and you shall receive. King East keeps getting better and better.


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

*Nice shot from the islands of phase one (217m) rising on the right. Supertall SkyTower will rise just left of phase 1 and dominate this view due to its height and proximity to the waterfront.*








KhalilHeron

*Queen Central | 106.23m | 34s | Parallax | IBI Group l pre-construction*

*New project name (formerly 98 Queen East) and some design changes.*








UT








UT


*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l phase 2 excavation*

*Phase 1 below (phase 2 will rise out of frame on the right).*








Riseth
*Phase 2*








skycandy

*149 Bathurst Street |16s | Allied | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Two phases.*








UT

*Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A l u/c*

*On the left with Yonge and Eglinton behind.*








skycandy

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Canopy growing.*








PasticheProtege








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd

*West Don Lands: Block 10 Indigenous Hub | 50.3m | 13s | Dream | Stantec l site shoring*









skycandy








UT


----------



## ushahid

isaidso said:


> When that blocky black and 'silver' Globe & Mail office building went up I wished for a similar one but taller. Ask and you shall receive. King East keeps getting better and better.


i hope these new buildings have something like the Globe and Mail roof patio.


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Looks like the transfer slab big pour may have finally started. *








BloorMan
*They also appear to be covering up a ‘few’ million dollars of glass installed at grade for the future tenant.* 








BloorMan








BloorMan

*Alias | 149.5m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects l pre-construction*

*Sales launching this fall under an assumed name ;-). Hope the Teeple design is intact… love the use of 2 tones of brick and the scattered gold highlights on the tower. *








PMT








PMT








PMT

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners l u/c*









ADRM








ADRM








ADRM

*148 Avenue | 114.77m | 35s | Tribute | Chris Dikeakos l pre-construction*









UT

*Someone mentioned this location would be better served by another Robert Stern design… have to agree.

Stern’s One St. Thomas*








Link

*Hospital For Sick Children: Patient Support Centre | 99.06m | 22s | Sick Kids | B+H l u/c*









Northern Light








UT


----------



## elliot

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group l u/c*

*Quite the view from west of the financial district: top centre is the Garrison Point cluster, top right is the Humber Bay skyline and in the distance is Mississauga.

BIG’s King Toronto is u/c in the centre of the photo.*








aznih_aznih








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Another great angle from the same forum member: far left is The Taylor u/c just in front of The Well office tower. Left centre are The Well’s residential midrises on Wellington Street with the residential towers starting to rise behind (@ 46s, 39s, 22s). *









aznih_aznih


----------



## ushahid

*PRIME Condos | 148.43m | 45s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*









mike0001





PRIME Condos | 148.43m | 46s | CentreCourt | IBI Group







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*








PC= SkyCandy





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Not quite 100m taller. The Prestige is 217m and the Sky Tower is 312.5m. You definitely have a great point tho, The Sky tower is definitely going to dominate the skyline when seeing from the islands. [/USER] Also phase-3 @ 80 story/265 meters wont be too shabby let alone the Sugar Wharf's 3...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Prepping for the transfer slab's second pour.*








Benito

*Halo Residences on Yonge | 131.06m | 38s | QuadReal | a—A l u/c

First cladding looking good.*








Benito








Johnny Au








UT

*64-86 Bathurst | 68.3m | 17s | Hines | 3XN l pre-construction

Another classy design from Danish architects 3XN whose first North American project is Aquabella (u/c on the waterfront). 3XN’s Aqualuna (see below) will start rising next door to Aquabella.*









UT








UT
*Site demolition soon.*








Red Mars

*Aqualuna at Bayside | 61.87m | 18s | Tridel | 3XN l u/c

My fav waterfront design getting its crane.*








everydayhim

*Nice daytime render featured on 3XN’s website.*








https://3xn.com/project/aqualuna

*3XN’s Aquabella on the left and Aqualuna on the right*








smalby

*Portland Commons | 71.7m | 15s | Carttera | Sweeny &Co l u/c

Another look at the huge excavation.*








Red Mars
*Tidying up with a long reach.*








Red Mars








Red Mars
*Ready for a second crane.*








Red Mars








karledice

*Vita on the Lake | 177.08m | 53s | Mattamy Homes | Graziani + Corazza l u/c

Simple but nice addition to the Humber Bay skyline (centre of pic).*








AlbertC


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Cladding on the rear of the south podium* underway (an exact match for the cladding ‘mock-up’ seen in the press 2 years ago).*








Benito








Benito
**Far left in the render.*








UT
*Unitized curtainwall will adorn most of the tower.*








UT

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m, 218.23 | 70s, 64 | Menkes | a—A l u/c*









mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








mburrrrr

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









mburrrrr








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A l u/c

Left of centre in the photo (the ‘beast’ known as Time and Space Condos is u/c on the right).*








mburrrrr








DavidCappizano

Props to UT forum member *mburrrrr* who has a great vantage point to capture many u/c projects.


----------



## ushahid

The One's material looks Legendary so far. i like St. Lawrence condos too.


----------



## elliot

*ONTARIO PLACE 

First look at the plans for the Ontario Place make-over with 3 chosen partners: Live Nation, Therme Group and Écorécréo Group.

Cinesphere and the pods, the marina, Trillium Park and trails will all be retained/integrated.

Some early renders of the planned make-over.*








Ontario.ca








Ontario.ca









AlbertC


*Live Nation
Revamped amphitheatre site with 20,000 summer capacity and 9,000 in winter.*








Ontario.ca








Ontario.ca


*Therme Group
Pools, waterslides and botanical spaces. Outside will be eight acres of free gathering spaces, outdoor gardens, and public beaches.*








Ontario.ca








Ontario.ca

*Écorécréo Group
An all-season adventure park: aerial obstacle courses, net-based aerial adventures, ziplines, climbing walls, escape rooms and many other activities. They will also operate segways, quadcycles, canoes and kayaks rentals.*


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Yesterday, when it rains they pour (concrete).*








thaivic








Benito

*Today*








Benito








Benito

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

Phase 1








Rascacielo








Rascacielo

*PJ Condos | 156.96m | 48s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









ProjectEnd








BWGroup








ProjectEnd

*55C: 55 Charles Condos | 167m | 50s | MOD Developments | a—A l u/c*









Benito








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








AHK

*252 Parliament Street | 30.8m | 9s | Core Development | Studio JCI l pre-construction*









AlbertC








AlbertC

*Couple of nice aerials of Massey Tower (207m/60s) from the developer’s website.*









AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like that Ontario Place scheme

edit: I really hope it includes restoring the heritage structures. The Pods and Cinesphere are in pretty bad shape.


----------



## ushahid

^me too. but im skeptical whether parties involved can execute what they are showing.


----------



## elliot

*A few more images of the Therme Canada components of the Ontario Place revamp, designed by Diamond Schmitt. More details and rationale on their website:*

Therme Canada | Ontario Place | Diamond Schmitt









AlbertC

*^^ 
I sure hope this sailboat gives way to the gold medal winning Canadian women’s eight rowing crew, seen practicing in the render.*









AlbertC

One more image from the Globe & Mail








Star Fox


----------



## citysquared

Water parks are very successful in Europe, think they could work here. Restoring Zeidler's masterpiece is a must, pods still sit unused - could be used to showcase Ontario. Bringing back a revamped amphitheatre is a great idea, the original was a special place - hope it has a rotating stage as well. Ontario Place as a place for Ontarians in the city to relax and have fun is in keeping with most of the original program. But in the end, I'll believe it when I see them breaking ground.


----------



## elliot

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt l u/c

Wonderful transformation of the 1932 Art Deco public utilities building (with a brand new YMCA and food hall to boot). Some gorgeous interior images from MOD Developments (who also gave us Massey Tower)… 
I’m calling a moving truck after I type this.* 








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*What a view from the roof garden.*








thecharioteer








irishboy

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 excavation

Nice phase 1 pics.*








travis3000








travis3000

*Ivy Condos | 102.41m | 32s | Dream | RAW Design l excavation*









camarianez








UT

*Upper East Village Condos | 100m | 30s | Diamond Corp | IBI Group l u/c*









UT








Ottawan

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre | 140.2m | 32s | Brookfield Property | KPMB l u/c*









Johnny Au

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 170.98m | 52s | Lanterra | a—A l u/c*









Benito
*Tallest near the right side of the photo.*








Rascacielo

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners l u/c*









DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano

*A couple of projects in North York*.

*Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group l u/c*









undead








undead








undead

*Pearl Place | 121m | 34s | Conservatory Group | Richmond Architects l u/c*









Edward Skira








UT

*Distant skyline shot from the site of an u/c master-planned community called Brightwater in Port Credit.*








bangkok


----------



## elliot

*150 Eglinton East | 167.02m | 46s | Madison Group | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*46s and 43s towers on a 6s podium.*








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano

*Queen Central | 106.23m | 34s | Parallax | IBI Group l pre-construction*

Couple of new renderings.








Art Tsai








Art Tsai

*The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group l u/c*









ProjectEnd

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Phase 1 climbing with SkyTower supertall crane on the left.*








PatM

*357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Red Mars

*West Condos | 52.12m | 14s | Aspen Ridge | Core Architects l u/c*









Red Mars








UT

*260 High Park Avenue | ?m | 4s | Medallion Capital | Turner Fleischer l u/c*









Domenico








UT








Domenica








UT


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

After the huge transfer slab concrete pour, lots of new steel work.*








Benito








Benito

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c

Foreground centre: St. Lawrence Market South (the original) watches over the glacial construction of its new sibling directly north.*








Ottawan








Red Mars
*Inevitable 'safe sex' jokes abound regarding the sheathed supporting columns.*








Red Mars








UT

*Block 8 West Don Lands | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects l u/c*









ADRM








poop








skycandy








UT

*ANX | 47.94m | 13s | Freed | Teeple Architects l site shoring*









UT








ADRM








UT

*Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A l u/c

Far right.*








bluewhales7

*A real blockbuster (not a compliment ;-).
Time and Space Condos | 101.8m | 29s | Pemberton | Wallman Architects l u/c

Now affectionately known as (waste of) Time and Space.*








bilked








Ottawan


----------



## ushahid

Waste of Time and Space is a very big project, its sad because the quality is Pathetic. it will be visible from far.


----------



## ushahid

*2150 Lake Shore | 215.75m | 70s | First Capital | Allies and Morrison- 31 Buildings in Total.








*

*First Capital REIT Announces Strategic Partnership with Pemberton Group to Develop the Former Christie Cookie Site in Toronto

Toronto, Ontario (August 3, 2021) ‐ First Capital REIT (“First Capital”) (TSX: FCR.UN) announced today that it has expanded its relationship with Pemberton Group (“Pemberton”), through a strategic partnership to develop the 28‐acre development site located at 2150 Lake Shore Boulevard West at Park Lawn Road in Toronto (the “Development Site”) into a sustainable and inclusive master‐planned, mixed‐ use, transit‐oriented neighbourhood.

First Capital is exercising a previously secured option to purchase its existing partner’s 50% interest in the Development Site for approximately $56 million and has entered into a firm agreement to sell a 50% interest in the Development Site to Pemberton for $156 million. First Capital will maintain its 50% interest.

On a standalone basis, the transactions demonstrate a meaningful value‐enhancing exercise for First Capital. Over the REIT’s Q2 and Q3 2021 reporting periods, the transactions are expected to positively impact Net Asset Value and Net Asset Value per unit by at least $175 million and $0.80, respectively.

While First Capital’s master planning, placemaking and entitlements expertise has resulted in tremendous progress to‐date, there is much more value to be realized through what will be a multi‐ phase property development program spanning many years. Adding Pemberton Group as a strategic, well‐aligned partner is an important step forward in our objective of maximizing the potential, both qualitatively and financially, of this large‐scale project.

First Capital initially acquired the Development Site in 2016, with a vision to transform this large brownfield site in the City of Toronto into a thriving mixed‐use, transit‐oriented community. Through a rigorous selection process culminating in 2018, First Capital engaged Allies & Morrison, a world‐ renowned practice of architects and urbanists, to help bring the project vision to life. Completing a lengthy entitlements process and having engaged with the local community, the City of Toronto, and other stakeholders, First Capital has made very substantial progress over the last few years amending the use permissions, converting most of the Development Site into a Regeneration Area from its previous Employment Lands designation. Over the past 18 months, First Capital has been working closely with the City of Toronto to advance the Secondary Plan and associated Official Plan and Zoning By‐Law Amendments for the Development Site.

On May 6, 2021, Toronto City Council approved the Secondary Plan and Zoning By‐law which governs the Development Site. It is expected that the Zoning By‐Law implementing the proposed master plan will come into full force and effect by the end of this year. The achievement of these milestones over the past few years has significantly impacted the value of the Development Site as it enters the next phase, which will include significant site and transit infrastructure improvements, followed by residential and mixed‐use construction. Accordingly, it is now the appropriate time for First Capital to enhance the project’s development team with an aligned and strategic partner.

Pemberton’s deep residential development, community building and large‐scale construction expertise will be a vital asset to the project’s expected 7.5 million square feet of residential, retail, and commercial uses along with significant community uses. The master plan has been carefully designed to include many elements reminiscent of a complete community: two large public parks, two civic squares, provision for two elementary schools, a covered retail galleria, public library, community recreation centre, public daycares and a multi‐modal transit hub integrating TTC and upcoming GO train service to unlock the mobility potential for the community. Consistent with its commitment to inclusivity, First Capital has designed the project to provide a wide range of housing options, with approximately 750 affordable housing units and a minimum of 3,000 family‐oriented units.

Adam Paul, President and CEO of First Capital, said, “This transaction represents a significant milestone for our Christie Cookie property owing to the tremendous efforts of our team over the last few years. Looking ahead, we see enormous potential still to be realized through the next phases of the development, including large scale construction. Accordingly, we are thrilled to expand our relationship with Pemberton Group. As a strategic partner with a shared vision, Pemberton’s deep experience in building large scale community developments will augment First Capital’s retail and mixed‐use real estate operating and development expertise.”

First Capital will act as development manager of the retail and commercial component of the mixed‐use buildings and will act as property and leasing manager of the retail and commercial components upon completion. Pemberton will provide all construction management services for the project and will act as development manager in connection with the residential and infrastructure components of the project.

Closing of the transaction is scheduled to occur by the end of Q3 and remains subject to certain closing conditions typical for transactions of this type. The purchase price will be paid in three instalments of $56 million due on the closing date, $50 million on or before December 31, 2022, and the remaining $50 million on or before the fifth anniversary of the closing date (with interest payable commencing January 2023).*


----------



## ushahid

what Pemberton did to waste of Time condos i hope they don't do the same to this project.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a gorgeous interior for the old Waterworks.


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*More mega-columns up.*









Benito








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*

*Steel starting to (finally) go up.*








DSC








UT

*KING Toronto | 57.6m | 16s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group l u/c*









bilked








UT

*1414 Bayview | 30.85m | 8s | Gairloch | a—A l site shoring*

*Nice addition to Bayview Avenue.*








UT








Ottawan








UT








UT

Mississauga

*Edge Towers | ?m | 50s, 40s, 35s | Solmar | Rosario Varacalli l u/c*

*Phase 1 (35s) on the right, Phase 2 (40s) centre, and Phase 3 on the left (50s - pre-construction).*








UT
*Phase 1*








bangkok
*Phase 2 *








bangkok








UT

*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects l u/c*

*Below, M3 @ 260.29m/77s in front of M1 and M2.*








khaldoon








UT
*On-site security provided by FoxBros Inc.*








khaldoon








Lake Ontario


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*SkyTower*








skycandy








Ludwig2000 (posted by Nadnev)
*Prestige (phase 1)*








skycandy








skycandy









quist (posted by recode)


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> I thought the corner building at 10 St Mary was planned for demolition. Nice to see it's being saved.


The issue on Yonge Street is the positioning of new towers on their lots. Some are flush with the lot line, this one is at the very back of the lot 15m in from the sidewalk, and then we have a mishmash of towers everywhere in between. I understand the desire by urban planners to protect 3 floor Victorians and to allow more sunlight to filter to the street but we might end up with a very messy and visually jarring street.

It might end up looking fine but it's unclear at this point.


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Nice angle with all 8 of the mega-column additions in place. And more glass being added to the Apple retail. *








AdamS

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners l u/c*









AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC

*The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group l u/c*

*Looking east.*








Benito

*The Gloucester on Yonge | 147.82m | 44s | Concord Adex | a—A l u/c*









Benito

*Lower Don Lands Redevelopment | Waterfront Toronto *

*Can’t imagine being the project manager of this new river valley construction mayhem ;-).* 








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*Half of the twin span Commissioners Street bridge in place. I believe they will start river valley excavation under this once the 2nd span is delivered/installed (footings can be seen on the left side of the photo)*. 








Nwalsh








UT

*261 Queen East | 112.95m | 33s | Tricon | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*The good news: the huge site was split in half (eastern half sold to Tricon) with a design from HPA.*








UT








UT

*The bad news: the dreadful Graziani + Corazza “design” on the western half (245 Queen East). A new low for G + C imo… thought it impossible.*








UT

*Weston Park Development l 38s, 28s l Castlepoint Numa l SvN & Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*

*Some screenshots from the community meeting.*








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## MarciuSky2

Toronto 🇨🇦 , literally a pot of gold of mega projects , hope i visit it One day 🇵🇹🤝🇨🇦


----------



## elliot

*100 Simcoe | 209m | 61s | BentallGreenOak | Diamond Schmitt l pre-construction*

*Much improved podium in these new renders. Looks rather like a sibling to WestBank’s 19 Duncan on the right (u/c @ 58s/186.53m).*









ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd

*537 Eglinton East | 71.7m | 21s | Eglinton Hoyle Realty Inc | RAW Design l pre-construction*









Northern Light

*50 Scollard | 147.62m | 41s | Lanterra | IBI Group l excavation*









Benito








UT

*300 The East Mall | 121.91m | 37s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site demo soon*

*37, 29, 21 and 10 storeys. Phase 1 below.*








UT

*48 Avondale | ?m | 40s, 37s, 26s l Oulahen l Turner Fleischer l pre-construction*









ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd








ProjectEnd


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> The issue on Yonge Street is the positioning of new towers on their lots. Some are flush with the lot line, this one is at the very back of the lot 15m in from the sidewalk, and then we have a mishmash of towers everywhere in between.


Probably a similarly set-back tower will eventually be built on the plot immediately to the south (retaining another heritage lowrise + mid-century office), so it might not seem out of place for long.


----------



## isaidso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Probably a similarly set-back tower will eventually be built on the plot immediately to the south (retaining another heritage lowrise + mid-century office), so it might not seem out of place for long.


That only works if the next block does the same, and the next block, and the next block, and so on for 4km. There's 4 km of Yonge Street that's getting intensified from Davenport to the lake.

We're more used to uniformly built streets than most realize. If you look at all our roads, there's a uniform apron of buildings practically everywhere. Even on residential streets we have regulations stipulating how far back from the road a house needs to go. Houses aren't all equi-distant from the road by accident; it's by design. If we mess with this every 50 feet it's going to be visually irritating and very hard to fix after the fact.


----------



## ushahid

elliot said:


> *100 Simcoe | 209m | 61s | BentallGreenOak | Diamond Schmitt l pre-construction*
> 
> *Much improved podium in these new renders. Looks rather like a sibling to WestBank’s 19 Duncan on the right (u/c @ 58s/186.53m).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProjectEnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProjectEnd


both these projects will be great addition to the area.


----------



## elliot

*231 Richmond St. East | 136m | 39s | Diamond Corp | Sweeny &Co l pre-construction*









Art Tsai








Art Tsai








Art Tsai

*XO Condos | 63.4m | 17s | Lifetime | Core Architects l u/c*









kotsy








UT








kotsy

*Phase 2*








AlbertC

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*

*Bird’s eye view.*








bangkok








bangkok








UT








Johnny Au

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









Red Mars
*Canopy being glazed.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*The Quay, Tower Four | 66m | 21s | Pacific Reach Properties | BDP Quadrangle*

*A 239 unit rental building on top of (and hiding) the existing multi-level parkade at 390 Queens Quay West*. Far left in the rendering. *








UT
*Tower Four (*the existing parkade is seen on the right below), would join the previously proposed infill building Tower Three (second from the left). * 








UT

*The Winslow | 34.14m | 9s | Devron Developments | Rafael + Bigauskas l u/c*









UT








Domenico

*35 Holmes | 58.24m | 17s | Maniad | Icon l approved*

*Sort of an odd duck east of Yonge in North York.*








UT

Mississauga

*Rise at Stride Condos l 13s (+ townhomes) l Kingsmen Group l BDP Quadrangle) l u/c*

*Lakeview/Mississauga*








Lake Ontario








bangkok








Lake Ontario

*North Oak | ?m | 20s, 16s | Minto Group | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









bangkok








UT

*Oak & CO Condos | ?m | 25s, 17s, 14s, 12s | Cortel Group | Zeidler l u/c*

*Bangkok’s Mississauga drone detoured to Oakville to pick-up coffee.*








UT








bangkok


----------



## elliot

*The Orbit l Innisfil l Cortel Group l PARTISANS* 

*Science fiction news update ;-):
The province issued a Ministerial Zoning Order (MZO) to expedite the transit hub that would serve The Orbit’s 21,000 folks … presently farmland next to Lake Simcoe. Opposition groups are mustering their forces including Rescue Lake Simcoe Coalition which wisely noted Lake Simcoe will be adversely affected.*








WislaHD








WislaHD








globalnews
*Transit hub*








Barrie360


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*









Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996

*First forms for the tower elevator shafts.*








Benito








Benito

*8 Wellesley | Residences at Yonge | 182.15m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l demolition prep*

*For b & w lovers.*








Link
*Bought many xmas gifts at the great little Indigenous gallery.*








Edward Skira
*I voted ‘yes’ to the poll though think it should be titled “Will White Priviledge live here?”*. 








Edward Skira

*64-86 Bathurst | 68.3m | 17s | Hines | 3XN l demolition*

*Wasting no time with the site demo.*








Red Mars








UT

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m | 70s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*









mburrrrr
*From mid-July, on the left with Prestige (One Yonge Phase 1) on the right.*








mburrrrr

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*









gryphonrp








mburrrrr








gryphonrp

*50 Scollard | 147.62m | 41s | Lanterra | Foster + Partners l excavation

Bonus view from above.*








AlbertC[/URL

*Upper East Village Condos | 100m | 30s | Diamond Corp | IBI Group l u/c*

*On Eglinton Ave. East.*

[URL="https://cdn.skyrisecities.com/sites/default/files/images/projects/25386/25386-132650.jpeg"]UT








protege2k

Mississauga (Port Credit)
*55 Port East | ?m | 9s | FRAM + Slokker | Giannone Petricone l u/c*









bangkok








UT








bangkok

Vaughn
*Festival Condominiums Phase 2 | 148.85m | 45s | Menkes | Turner Fleischer l pre-construction*

*Zzz (snore) zzz… 45, 41 and 36-storey condos and retail in suburban Vaughn*.








UT








UT


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> *The Orbit l Innisfil l Cortel Group l PARTISANS*
> 
> *Science fiction news update ;-):*
> The province issued a Ministerial Zoning Order (MZO) to expedite the transit hub that would serve The Orbit’s 21,000 folks … presently farmland next to Lake Simcoe. Opposition groups are mustering their forces including *Rescue Lake Simcoe Coalition* which wisely noted Lake Simcoe will be adversely affected.


*Rescue* Lake Simcoe? NIMBY groups always come up with names that insinuate some altruistic motive. In reality, it's all about keeping people out so that they can keep, in this case Lake Simcoe, for themselves.

The proposal looks fantastic and would be a big shot in the arm for the area. Population growth is coming whether these people like it or not. They're behaving like this region of Ontario belongs to them. It doesn't.


----------



## citysquared

I'm getting very anxious though about seeing any good farmland lost, we will come to regret this in the near future I fear - especially good farmland near urban areas. We can't grow everything in vertical farms and produce all our food in bioreactors.


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 excavation*

*Phase 1 left of centre, phase 2 bottom centre behind the Dominion Building.*








Ryan_T

*75 on The Esplanade | 99.97m | 29s | Harhay | a—A l nearing completion*

*Very nice addition to the market area (left centre).* Closer to the centre of the photo are the 2 towers of Sugar Wharf Phase 1 (70s and 64s) and on the right is ‘Prestige’ (One Yonge Phase 1 @ 217m) rising. You can also glimpse the crane for supertall ‘SkyTower’ on the far right.








Ryan_T








Johnny Au
*^ Granite is starting to be installed at grade. *








mburrrrr








Johnny Au

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Phase 1 centre, supertall SkyTower crane on the right.*








Ryan_T

Vaughn
*ArtWalk | 131m | 38s | SmartCentres | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*38, 18, 6 & 4 storeys starting sales next month. Handsome addition for Vaughn. *








UT








UT








UT


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I'm getting very anxious though about seeing any good farmland lost, we will come to regret this in the near future I fear - especially good farmland near urban areas. We can't grow everything in vertical farms and produce all our food in bioreactors.


Protecting fertile farmland is important but it needs to square with population growth. Places To Grow has taken these things into account when determining where growth should go and what kind of growth should be permitted. This is a fairly dense proposal adjacent to already settled land and the Innisfil target is +150,000. The proposal is built around the planned Innisfil GO station so this is TOD too.

All regions of southern Ontario need to contribute but predictably many people want their particular neck of the woods frozen in time. It's not realistic or acceptable. The backlash is due to rural folk being unaware of this Government of Ontario initiative and alarmed when they're finally confronted with what that looks like.

I'm from England originally so find the degree of alarm bizarre. Southern Ontario is the same size as England yet England manages to support 56 million people while maintaining LOTS of very productive farmland. There are limits to growth but we're no where close to bumping up to it. We can continue go grow rapidly for another 100 years if we have the right kind of growth and this is the right kind of growth. TOD and dense.

I have a bigger issue with the type of housing currently in this area. If they're truly concerned about farmland being used perhaps they should allow their houses to be bulldozed so we can build denser housing on top of it. Somehow I don't think they'd bite. They say it's about the environment but aren't willing to change their own lifestyle one iota.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What do you expect from rural Ontario? Most of the population wouldn't be out of place in Alabama with how backwards and scared of change they are.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

The proposal looks really good. But I wonder how much demand there really is for multi-unit development that far from town. I mean, lots of people are willing to move that far out to be able to afford detached houses, but 21k people all living in midrise apartments in a single development that's near, but not even in, Barrie seems like a lot to me.


----------



## citysquared

isaidso said:


> Protecting fertile farmland is important but it needs to square with population growth. Places To Grow has taken these things into account when determining where growth should go and what kind of growth should be permitted. This is a fairly dense proposal adjacent to already settled land and the Innisfil target is +150,000. The proposal is built around the planned Innisfil GO station so this is TOD too.
> 
> All regions of southern Ontario need to contribute but predictably many people want their particular neck of the woods frozen in time. It's not realistic or acceptable. The backlash is due to rural folk being unaware of this Government of Ontario initiative and alarmed when they're finally confronted with what that looks like.
> 
> I'm from England originally so find the degree of alarm bizarre. Southern Ontario is the same size as England yet England manages to support 56 million people while maintaining LOTS of very productive farmland. There are limits to growth but we're no where close to bumping up to it. We can continue go grow rapidly for another 100 years if we have the right kind of growth and this is the right kind of growth. TOD and dense.
> 
> I have a bigger issue with the type of housing currently in this area. If they're truly concerned about farmland being used perhaps they should allow their houses to be bulldozed so we can build denser housing on top of it. Somehow I don't think they'd bite. They say it's about the environment but aren't willing to change their own lifestyle one iota.


I understand what you're saying isaidso and am also not against development, but it really is about the form of development and the relatively greater existential value of farmland versus development.I know development is our economic lifeblood. I also accept densification in my mature neighbourhood through infill such as lane way housing etc, it takes getting used to, but I will adjust as long as we plant more trees and stop paving over lawns. Dense TOD can be very livable and environmentally sustainable without conjuring up dystopic images of Hong Kong. 

My main worry is that farmland with good quality soil that took centuries and longer to build up is being used. Gathering up and stockpiling this top soil doesn't work as it quickly becomes sterile removed from its more complex microbial environment. With so much rich farm soil being lost in the south and western US and Canada due to poor soil management practices like deep tilling, crop monoculture which compounded by lack of rain and intense heat gets eroded and blown away, I am hopeful that places like Ontario will become more productive to make up for losses elsewhere, especially of crops that can be transported easily.

I agree Places to Grow is a prescient and effective planning tool that probably takes into account many of these factors but it may not have anticipated the rate of climate change that we are now experiencing. Just saying it may be time to review some of this in light of what's happening now.


----------



## elliot

Thanks @citysquared for your thoughtful and informed post... refreshing.

I know this a low-hanging fruit comment, but your post reminded me that *Places to Grow* often manages to be a rather ironic name... as demonstrated by Cortel Group's planned 56-hectare build-out on *farmland* (with the help of Ministerial Zoning Order* 🛰). I realize that the province likes to blame local council* requests for the growing MZO fiasco.

*Tidbit: Vaughn's mayor sprung three proposed MZO requests on council last fall. Apparently all three were tied to the *Cortel*lucci family.


----------



## ushahid

i hope ANX has curved glass.


----------



## citysquared

Thank you, that is good news indeed. That whole northern section of Queen West from Dufferin to almost Sorauren has mostly intact - but needing restoration - historic buildings of excellent heritage value.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There should be a blanket “heritage designation until decided otherwise” on all Toronto buildings older than 50 years.


----------



## isaidso

You'd think developers would understand the intrinsic value of heritage buildings to a city and the how it usually increases the appeal (and market value) of a proposal. That most don't has always astonishes me. The assumption is that its educated professionals running these companies. In reality, most are uncultured Pleabeians in expensive clothes and flashy cars.


----------



## citysquared

ThatOneGuy said:


> There should be a blanket “heritage designation until decided otherwise” on all Toronto buildings older than 50 years.


They could at least designate some valuable stretches of architectural heritage like I cited along Queen West as a Heritage Conservation District. But Toronto's heritage services appear to be deliberately too understaffed to cope with such an extensive registry. And for sure developers usually don't get how much saving heritage adds to the value of their property. Cynically they figure that it doesn't matter that much for their short term profit interests, the long term is something new residents worry about not them after all units are sold.


----------



## elliot

Scraper trivia: *Toronto has 14* 200 metre+ to 300 metre+ towers u/c at the same time (*includes 2 in Mississauga). There are 47 150 metre+ towers u/c (incl. suburban Mississauga and Vaughn).*


*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*The “reBar & Grill” is packed with patrons.*








BloorMan








BloorMan








thaivic

*Rush Condos | 44.96m | 15s | Alterra | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*250 University | 156m | 47s | Northam | IBI Group l pre-construction*

*From resubmission a few weeks ago (incorporates the heritage building on site). This one shrunk by 7 storeys.*








AlbertC








UT

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m x 2 | 45s x 2 | Madison Group | Teeple Architects l u/c*









Northern Light








Northern Light








UT

*Peter and Adelaide | 152.39m | 47s | Graywood | BBB l u/c*









bilked








bilked








UT

*Artistry Condos | 103.5m | 29s | Tribute | Graziani + Corazza l site shoring*









Red Mars
*Shame to block the view of the church with this:*








AlbertC

Mississauga

*M3 at M City | 260.29m | 77s | Rogers Real Estate | IBI Group l u/c*

*Slooowly getting the first basement level completed. M3 is actually 81 storeys to the top (77s occupied + 4s mechanical)… so about 87 or 88s to go ;-). 

M3 is the only top ten tallest u/c project in the country outside downtown Toronto.*








bangkok








UT


----------



## ThatOneGuy

250 uni fits well with the Art Deco heritage base


----------



## isaidso

The growth in Mississauga and Vaughan is remarkable. In 2000, Mississauga had a grand total of 1 building over 100m while Vaughan didn't build its first 100m building till 2016. Both are massively smaller than the downtown cluster but will mushroom in size if their proposals are realized. To put things into perspective, Mississauga (74) might have almost as many 100m+ buildings as Boston (77) in 4-5 years. 


Vaughan 100m+
Built: 10
U/C: 10
Proposals: 31
*TOTAL: 51*

Mississauga 100m+
Built: 32
U/C: 14
Proposals: 28
*TOTAL: 74*

Boston 100m+
Built: 60
U/C: 8
Proposals: 9
*TOTAL: 77*


----------



## hkskyline

* How Richmond Hill is being reimagined, according to a developer *
Daily Hive _Excerpt_ 
Sep 15, 2021

Richmond Hill — the burgeoning North Toronto borough — is now home to a growing collection of luxury condos that aim to combine neighbourhood charm with big city connectivity.

Among the latest is Y9825, the second tower of The Yonge Series by Metroview Developments. The Yonge Series is a series of four interconnected condos along Yonge Street, one of Canada’s most well-known streets.

We recently caught up with Dalvir Passi, the development manager at Metroview Developments to get the full scoop on what sets the modern residences apart from the rest.

According to Passi, the developments are “part of the reimagination of Richmond Hill.” With a little help from the four planned high-rise residences and their impressive and thoughtful common spaces, what Metroview Developments aims to do is create meaningful amenities that residents will truly enjoy, and simultaneously help improve the streetscape animation along Yonge Street. 

“Since all these projects are connected by Metroview along Yonge Street, the vision for The Yonge Series is to make residents feel connected by more than just their building,” adds Passi.

More : How Richmond Hill is being reimagined, according to a developer | Urbanized


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 excavation*

*Phase 1 crown lighting on display last night.*








Ryan_T








mburrrrr








Johnny Au
*Phase 2*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Some great looking cladding appears on the south side of the podium.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT








Red Mars








UT

*George Brown College: The Arbour | 52.5m | 10s | George Brown | Moriyama & Teshima l site shoring*









achender








UT








UT

*357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









jackattack








jackattack








Red Mars

*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects l u/c*









khaldoon

*Glass sculpture comemorating Dr. George Robert Grasett* and the physicians, nurses and other caregivers who became gravely ill or lost their lives in 1847, caring for many of the 38,000 Irish migrants who arrived sickened and gravely afflicted from typhus.








Red Mars








Red Mars








Link


----------



## elliot

*475 Yonge Street | ? | 78s, 75s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Revised rezoning application that would see two 200m+ towers, now 78s and 75s, up from the previous plan of 58s and 48s. Includes more than 500 new residential units (plus retail and public space).* 

*BELOW: original plan @ 58 + 48 storeys*








UT








https://cdn.skyrisecities.com/sites/default/files/images/projects/20177/20177-83817.jpg


*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 230.11m | 70s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*

*Two towers u/c (70s and 65s) lined up as one.*








mburrrrr
*Peeking over the podium to the Sugar Wharf office building and Wyland’s whales mural on the Redpath Sugar refinery.*








mburrrrr








drum118








drum118

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*









mburrrrr








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*2 Temple | 59.45m | 16s | Curated Properties | RAW Design l pre-construction*

*New render.*








UT
*Some nice brick and balcony railing details from the SPA docs.*








DavidCappizano


----------



## isaidso

The height increase for 475 Yonge is interesting and speaks to how the city is changing. Height/scale that made sense 5 years ago already looks undersized going forward. Developers and urban planners are continually having to adjust to the new realities of Toronto.

15 years ago, a 100m building in Yorkville or the Entertainment District was a big building. Now they look awfully small for such pricey land. Implausible today, but I suspect in 30 years people will look back and wonder why we only built a 257m building (One Bloor) at Yonge/Bloor. Surely, we should have put a 450m+ tower on such an important intersection?

As real estate prices and population increase, building heights continue to rise in lock step. One has to wonder where the ceiling is.


----------



## elliot

*Many sites were busy on Saturday as documented by skycandy, one of many great UT forum photogs.

Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









skycandy
Phase 1








skycandy
Phase 2








skycandy

*Aquabella at Bayside | 50.9m | 14s | Tridel | 3XN l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l u/c

Phase 2*








skycandy








skycandy
*Phase 1 left of centre.*








skycandy

*EQ Bank Tower | 105.18m | 23s | First Gulf | Sweeny &Co l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy








UT








UT

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*









skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*8 Wellesley | Residences at Yonge | 182.15m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l site shoring*









Red Mars








UT

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH l u/c

Before the historic facades (behind the tarp) were revealed.*








Red Mars
*After… some nice restoration work indeed.*








condovo








UT








UT

*Halo Residences on Yonge | 131.06m | 38s | QuadReal | a—A l u/c

Originally planned as a condo (before Cresford ran into financial trouble), the project was acquired by QuadReal and switched to a rental property.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT


----------



## elliot

*TeaHouse 501 Yonge Condominiums | 170.98m | 52s | Lanterra | a—A l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*75 Broadway Avenue | 117.34m | 38s | TC | WZMH l site demo beginning

The west half of the building will be demolished.*








Domenico








UT








UT

*T3 Sterling Road | 39.01m | 8s | Hines | DLR l shoring/excavation?

Big site that will eventually include three heavy timber T3 office buildings ( 2 u/c), 2 parks and three future residential buildings.

Shoring from this past July (no recent pics but likely excavating).*








Project End








UT








UT








UT

*Reina Condos | 30.95m | 9s | Urban Capital | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction

Funky sales centre. They expect a construction start by the end of this year.*








Undead








UT

*Exchange District Condos | 232m | 72s | Camrost-Felcorp | IBI Group l u/c

Waitin’ for a crane. I believe this is actually Exchange District 2 u/c @ 201m. Next up will be Exchange District 1 which at 232m will be Mississauga’s 2nd tallest after M3 (u/c @ 260m). *








bangkok
*Crane delivered.*








Lake Ontario








Lake Ontario


----------



## hkskyline

Another Oak Ridges Moraine-style development vs. conservation debate manifesting again?

*York Region mulling plan that 'destroys farmland and natural heritage,' critics warn *
CBC _Excerpt_
Sep 16, 2021

Environmental groups and residents in York Region are speaking out against a plan that they say could open up a lot more unprotected farmland for development.

The issue came up Thursday at a special meeting of York Regional Council, which is looking at whether to expand into rural areas, or increase the density of existing neighbourhoods to accommodate the growth of the region over the next 30 years.

Regional staff pushed a proposal that would see some intensification in urban areas, but also a significant amount of development on what is now farmland.

"This is a plan that would more than double the rate at which York Region is destroying farmland and natural heritage, and it would lock its existing neighbourhoods as well as the new development into basically car dependent patterns for the next 30 years," said Phil Pothen, the Ontario environment program manager with Environmental Defence.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...nvironment-groups-resident-concerns-1.6178642


----------



## isaidso

Mind boggling, in this day and age, that there are proposals to expand the geographic footprint in a super low density municipality. There's a serious lack of competence in government if they're even mulling this over. How do people who don't understand the long term economics/implications of sprawl/eco-system destruction get hired in positions of power?

We need to stop hiring people based on their ability to schmooze and hire based on academic merit. I bet half of these people couldn't describe what an eco-system is yet they're in charge of determining its fate?


----------



## ushahid

YSL Torontofied 





Concord Sky | 298.99m | 85s | Concord Adex | a—A


updated rendering:;




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

this was the previous design.








Concord Sky | UrbanToronto


Concord Sky, Toronto by 1, architects—Alliance




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

@ushahid 
Thanks. I couldn't bear to post that. 

We all knew it would be '*Concord*-bad' but this is hard to take.


----------



## Ecopolisia

It's prettier now,overall, facade look wise. But,I hope it's NOT directly front of the exquisite Aura.Hmm,it doesn't look like that it's 100 % front of it by the images I've seen so far,aligned with the angles it has been shown so far with it😉🙂👍


----------



## ushahid

i had to make the sacrifice  . its so bad man and the mechanical top is loaded with Spandrel.



elliot said:


> @ushahid
> Thanks. I couldn't bear to post that.
> 
> We all knew it would be '*Concord*-bad' but this is hard to take.


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Working on the mechanical penthouse for Phase 1.*








skycandy








skycandy

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Neat sequence of a piece of curtainwall being installed atop the office tower.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Residential glazing.*








Red Mars








Red Mars

*Spadina Sussex Residence University of Toronto | 75.55m | 23s | U of T | Diamond Schmitt l site prep*









UT








greenleaf








UT

*700 University Avenue | 196 m | 56s | KingSett Capital | Adamson, KPMB l site plan application*

*Some at grade renders from the site plan application.*








UT








UT
*The rental tower calls for terracotta+curtainwall (with punched windows)… could be a stunner.
Residential entrance.*








UT








UT








UT

*2851 Yonge Street | 27.3m | 7s | Lanterra | Core Architects l pre-construction*

*Nice infill rental building by Core Architects.*








UT








UT

*111 Pacific Avenue | 100.61m | 31s | Minto Group | WZMH l pre-construction*









AlbertC








AlbertC

*Cielo Condos | 103.99m | 29s | Collecdev | KPMB l pre-construction*

*A few more renderings.*








AlbertC








AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## Maya Pinion

The YSL redo is going to be just fine. It isn’t all blue glass. The white cross hatching is different. This building is simply another tall condo, and we are lucky it is being built at all. We could have had ten years of a deep pit on Yonge st. Next.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> View attachment 2093768
> 
> 
> this was the previous design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concord Sky | UrbanToronto
> 
> 
> Concord Sky, Toronto by 1, architects—Alliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


The original design was the best of the 3. It went from a stunner to average to an absolute stinker. The original design below is the only appealing design they produced. I hope Toronto ends up with something beautiful but we won't because it's Concord. They'll build a dud like they always do.














Concord Sky | 298.99m | 85s | Concord Adex | a—A


updated rendering:;




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

Maya Pinion said:


> The YSL redo is going to be just fine. It isn’t all blue glass. The white cross hatching is different. This building is simply another tall condo, and we are lucky it is being built at all. We could have had ten years of a deep pit on Yonge st. Next.


Lucky? You're talking like we should be thankful for whatever horseshit developers spew out. 

I'd much rather have an empty pit for 20 years than be forced to look at this for a century. Sometimes nothing at all is the far better option. This is nowhere close to being good enough. It's a piece of junk.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> The original design was the best of the 3. It went from a stunner to average to an absolute stinker. The original design below is the only appealing design they produced. I hope Toronto ends up with something beautiful but we won't because it's Concord. They'll build a dud like they always do.
> 
> View attachment 2095244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concord Sky | 298.99m | 85s | Concord Adex | a—A
> 
> 
> updated rendering:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


Well,the top or "crown" might be prettier back then for its original building design. But,that's it from me,so not a per definition an absolute stinker by any means, architecturally. It's way wider and more detailed with its supplemented white stripes, alongside its middle-section to the base form in its current form.Therefore, a decent or acceptable, and in some angles good looking, overall building design/ and facade look just hope for now that it has the right location where it's and that it doesn't entirely shadowing the Aura from the vintage point from downtown,that's it👍✌🌈💎😉🙃


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The old church at Cielo Condos will be converted to retail space, right? It’ll be interesting to see what they do with it.


----------



## Maya Pinion

If you don’t like the condos being built, design and build your own. If you think that spewing negative comments about an architectural expression, which is of course going to please some and not others, is in anyway going to change a design of a building you find inferior, you are in for constant disappointment .


----------



## isaidso

Ecopolisia said:


> Well,the top or "crown" might be prettier back then for its original building design. But,that's it from me,so not a per definition an absolute stinker by any means, architecturally. It's way wider and more detailed with its supplemented white stripes, alongside its middle-section to the base form in its current form.Therefore, a decent or acceptable, and in some angles good looking, overall building design/ and facade look just hope for now that it has the right location where it's and that it doesn't entirely shadowing the Aura from the vintage point from downtown,that's it👍✌🌈💎😉🙃


I find the overall concept too clunky and primitive. It reminds me of the low to mid priced suburban condos that got built in the 1990s. There was nothing wrong with them but nothing nice about them either. I'd have an issue with this being built anywhere but it becomes more problematic due to it being tall and in a very prominent location. That its Concord eliminates any possibility that quality materials will save it. At this point I'm hoping we see the same design evolution we saw with 1 Bloor East. The last design was vastly better than what they started with. Again, I'm not hopeful as this is Concord.


----------



## Maya Pinion

isaidso said:


> I find the overall concept too clunky and primitive. It reminds me of the low to mid priced suburban condos that got built in the 1990s. There was nothing wrong with them but nothing nice about them either. I'd have an issue with this being built anywhere but it becomes more problematic due to it being tall and in a very prominent location. That its Concord eliminates any possibility that quality materials will save it. At this point I'm hoping we see the same design evolution we saw with 1 Bloor East. The last design was vastly better than what they started with. Again, I'm not hopeful as this is Concord.


And of course you can accept that some may find the design perfectly acceptable for a condo and that taste is subjective, unless of course you as a moderator cannot tolerate any other opinion that differs from yours and you only want a handful of people posting to this site, and preferably only those who agree with you


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> I find the overall concept too clunky and primitive. It reminds me of the low to mid priced suburban condos that got built in the 1990s. There was nothing wrong with them but nothing nice about them either. I'd have an issue with this being built anywhere but it becomes more problematic due to it being tall and in a very prominent location. That its Concord eliminates any possibility that quality materials will save it. At this point I'm hoping we see the same design evolution we saw with 1 Bloor East. The last design was vastly better than what they started with. Again, I'm not hopeful as this is Concord.


I wouldn't say primitive in this case, like at all,about the building's overall facade look it going have now and in addition to that, I wouldn't either at all say that it's something we have seen back in the 90's, also.thr behalf of Toronto's usual.90's buildings on average...Hmm?Where?Not I what can recall,like 100 %..At least not height wise and in fact not even facade look wise,if that's what you referred the current designs overall facade look to... If so,that's kinda farfected and unreliable to conclude that it's in its entirety/wholesomeness...lol...😅

And,I think the choice of usual nowadays (and, the last couple of decades) materials Toronto or a 1st world country as Canada usually use to their latest building, in all kinds of height, facades/claddings would make it tolerable ,also even when it get conventionally (e.g a building style like international style) to look at(for instance with no setbacks and with no fancy holed "crown" that it used to possess in its original proposed overall design), design wise..Yeah..

Moreover,you actually mean you would not have any issue to have it elsewhere or anywhere but itss current location I suppose you meant...to give it an accordance to what you then say afterwards...lol..

But, again as I said before as long it isn't downright front of Aura,then I'm sure ok with the overall current and in fact unaltered height and the new design(could have way way worse,design wise and facade look,you see) it has as well,but if it can have itself some polished improvements here and ther in a short term then I'm fine with that,too.Tbh.

Otherwise, I'd agree with you where it actually gives any meaningful and objective points.Good that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose😅😌🙃👍


----------



## isaidso

Maya Pinion said:


> And of course you can accept that some may find the design perfectly acceptable for a condo and that taste is subjective, unless of course you as a moderator cannot tolerate any other opinion that differs from yours and you only want a handful of people posting to this site, and preferably only those who agree with you


I've always had strong opinions but encourage differing opinions even if I don't agree with them. Information exchange and opposing view points are important and the foundation of our democracy. What's key is that it all be done in a fair, tolerant, and respectful manner. 

In the same vein, cities need to cater to everyone. I won't like everything that gets built but that's ok. Something I think we can all agree on is the desire for high quality and good design. Where people seem to disagree is on what constitutes high quality and good design. Aesthetically, there will never be 100% agreement. Besides, we'd end up with a very boring looking city if we all liked exactly the same thing.


----------



## isaidso

Ecopolisia said:


> I wouldn't say primitive in this case, like at all,about the building's overall facade look it going have now and in addition to that, I wouldn't either at all say that it's something we have seen back in the 90's, also.thr behalf of Toronto's usual.90's buildings on average...Hmm?Where?Not I what can recall,like 100 %..At least not height wise and in fact not even facade look wise,if that's what you referred the current designs overall facade look to... If so,that's kinda farfected and unreliable to conclude that it's in its entirety/wholesomeness...lol...😅
> 
> And,I think the choice of usual nowadays (and, the last couple of decades) materials Toronto or a 1st world country as Canada usually use to their latest building, in all kinds of height, facades/claddings would make it tolerable ,also even when it get conventionally (e.g a building style like international style) to look at(for instance with no setbacks and with no fancy holed "crown" that it used to possess in its original proposed overall design), design wise..Yeah..
> 
> Moreover,you actually mean you would not have any issue to have it elsewhere or anywhere but itss current location I suppose you meant...to give it an accordance to what you then say afterwards...lol..
> 
> But, again as I said before as long it isn't downright front of Aura,then I'm sure ok with the overall current and in fact unaltered height and the new design(could have way way worse,design wise and facade look,you see) it has as well,but if it can have itself some polished improvements here and ther in a short term then I'm fine with that,too.Tbh.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd agree with you where it actually gives any meaningful and objective points.Good that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose😅😌🙃👍


To clarify, I'd have issues with this being built almost anywhere in Canada. That said, I'm rather finicky about architecture/design and maybe a little bit spoiled. I've been that way for as long as I can remember and in some ways it's a negative. There aren't alot of buildings I actually like. I dislike roughly 70%, indifferent to about 25% of them, and like only 5%. I wish I liked more of them, but I just don't. It's not all bad. I get a lot of pleasure from a gorgeous building or object so I appreciate them immensely when they come.

If YSL gets built with this design, so be it. I'lll just turn my attention elsewhere. The One, The Well, Aqualuna?


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> To clarify, I'd have issues with this being built almost anywhere in Canada. That said, I'm rather finicky about architecture/design and maybe a little bit spoiled. I've been that way for as long as I can remember and in some ways it's a negative. There aren't alot of buildings I actually like. I dislike roughly 70%, indifferent to about 25% of them, and like only 5%. I wish I liked more of them, but I just don't. That said, I get a lot of pleasure from a gorgeous building or object so I appreciate them immensely when they come.
> 
> If YSL gets built with this design, so be it. I'lll just turn my attention elsewhere. The One, The Well, Aqualuna?


Ok.Yeah,good to know that and yeah what a pity to have such many almost superficially social and mental disadvantages and express them constantly out publickly or within yourself.

But, I suppose I sense some comprimising and rational(which I can see you like to be so or have a convo to contain) stance to it,despite the spoiled and sometimes farfected selective manners you have for architecture, particularly in Canada.

Finally, it's nice to figure that simple solution for yourself, because that's not hard to hard to do.Mine's are just the ((possibly) ,but not entirely certainly, yet, "Aura"-overshadowing location for it,that's all for me to concern, yeah...lol..I can live with it ,if so,I think...lol..😉😅👍✌


----------



## Maya Pinion

isaidso said:


> To clarify, I'd have issues with this being built almost anywhere in Canada. That said, I'm rather finicky about architecture/design and maybe a little bit spoiled. I've been that way for as long as I can remember and in some ways it's a negative. There aren't alot of buildings I actually like. I dislike roughly 70%, indifferent to about 25% of them, and like only 5%. I wish I liked more of them, but I just don't. It's not all bad. I get a lot of pleasure from a gorgeous building or object so I appreciate them immensely when they come.
> 
> If YSL gets built with this design, so be it. I'lll just turn my attention elsewhere. The One, The Well, Aqualuna?


I agree that many of us interested in architecture and the built urban from want our city in particular to look amazing. Unfortunately so few people care about architecture or even know what is good architecture. And sometimes even what is deemed good architecture is still subjective. I personally felt the blue slab of YSL was a bit lazy and boring. I like the Concord sky because it has more movement. We are right now looking at a very small grainy rendering. And frankly if all the towers at Yonge and Gerard get built, the cluster will make concord Sky less of an eyesore to some by fading in to the massing.
The public is clambering for an affordable, sometimes, roof over their head. Developers know that demand means they can give the public anything and in a boom construction city, they will sell. The DRP I thought was supposed to protect the look of our city, but an article on Urban Toronto made it very clear that aesthetics is not in their remit. So we will have to be satisfied for now with perhaps 5% stellar buildings in Toronto. If our boom was last century we would have the limestone, terra cotta and detail of Chicago or New York in abundance. We sadly do not, and Toronto in Maya Pinion is the lesser because we get mostly glass and steel boxes of similar height.

So when a very tall, X-Acto knife shaped building comes along, no matter it’s final cladding, it will help break the skyline for a while.


----------



## elliot

*1235 Bay | 129m? | 35s l KingSett l BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Fairly simple but handsome, if they stick to the materials promised.*








UT








UT








UT








UT
*Looks tiny given what’s proposed and u/c nearby (likely shadowing issues with the city).*








steveve

*1467 Bathurst | 126.49m | 30s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site plan approval application*









UT








UT








UT








UT

*60 Mill | 115.1m | 31s | Gupta | IBI Group l pre-construction*

*Finally settled at the LPAT hearing (wouldn’t be surprised if the hotel is changed to hotel + residential ... or all residential).*









UT








UT








UT 

*Alias | 149.5m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects l pre-construction*

New pic.








UT








UT

*Union Centre | 298m | 54s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group l pre-construction*

*Settlement offer (another $500k in Section 37 benefits such as affordable housing, public realm/art etc.) headed to council next week. 

Note: previously 286m, it’s grown taller again (it started at 240m 4 revisions ago ;-), joining a number of local ’supertall’ teasers (a metre or two shy of 300m).

57 levels to the top with more setbacks than the previous version.*








smalby 

*1406 Yonge | 131.25m | 39s | Metropia | IBI Group l pre-construction*









UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l u/c*

*First appearance of CIBC’s new branding on the Phase 1 podium.*








skycandy








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*Phase 2 
Ready for another crane.*








mburrrrr








skycandy








skycandy

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*The epic rebar and form work continues on the 5th level... the big pour isn't scheduled until Oct. 15th (zzzz..).*








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Benito

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Construction is really motoring down in the depths of Phase 2 (SkyTower). On the left are the knockout panels connecting Phase 1 and Phase 2 parking.*








skycandy








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars

*CityPlace: Canoe Landing Community Centre & Schools | 15.85m | 3s | City of Toronto | ZAS Architects l complete*

*At long last the community centre in CityPlace is open. The entire complex also includes 2 elementary schools and daycare.*








AlbertC








Rascacielo

*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects l u/c*









bangkok








bangkok


----------



## Maya Pinion

elliot said:


> *1235 Bay | 129m? | 35s l KingSett l BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*
> 
> *Fairly simple but handsome, if they stick to the materials promised.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Looks tiny given what’s proposed and u/c nearby (likely shadowing issues with the city).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steveve
> 
> *1467 Bathurst | 126.49m | 30s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site plan approval application*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *60 Mill | 115.1m | 31s | Gupta | IBI Group l pre-construction*
> 
> *Finally settled at the LPAT hearing (wouldn’t be surprised if the hotel is changed to hotel + residential ... or all residential).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Alias | 149.5m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects l pre-construction*
> 
> New pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Union Centre | 298m | 54s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group l pre-construction*
> 
> *Settlement offer (another $500k in Section 37 benefits such as affordable housing, public realm/art etc.) headed to council next week.
> 
> Note: previously 286m, it’s grown taller again (it started at 240m 4 revisions ago ;-), joining a number of local ’supertall’ teasers (a metre or two shy of 300m).
> 
> 57 levels to the top with more setbacks than the previous version.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smalby
> 
> *1406 Yonge | 131.25m | 39s | Metropia | IBI Group l pre-construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT





elliot said:


> *CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l u/c*
> 
> *First appearance of CIBC’s new branding on the Phase 1 podium.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *Phase 2
> Ready for another crane.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> *The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*
> 
> *The epic rebar and form work continues on the 5th level... the big pour isn't scheduled until Oct. 15th (zzzz..).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthonylipson1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthonylipson1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthonylipson1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benito
> 
> *Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*
> 
> *Construction is really motoring down in the depths of Phase 2 (SkyTower). On the left are the knockout panels connecting Phase 1 and Phase 2 parking.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> *CityPlace: Canoe Landing Community Centre & Schools | 15.85m | 3s | City of Toronto | ZAS Architects l complete*
> 
> *At long last the community centre in CityPlace is open. The entire complex also includes 2 elementary schools and daycare.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rascacielo
> 
> *M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangkok


1235 Bay and Alias are much more interesting than the glass boxes and banded balconies condos we are forced to look at. Too bad we can’t get more of that type of design in 50 plus story condos.


----------



## ushahid

i like the cantilever and tone of 1235 Bay. i hope they stick to good quality.


----------



## elliot

*RioCan Hall | 145.08m | 42s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*42 and 39 storeys with office, public space, residential, retail and institutional uses. Headed to city council for final approval next week ($6,200,000 to be allocated towards new affordable housing). *









UT








UT








UT








UT

*Hyatt Place / The 203 Residences on Jarvis | 108.2m | 32s | Manga | IBI Group l u/c*

*Funky mixed-use on Jarvis St., with hotel, rental, residential and institutional.*








UT








ShonTron

*Grand Hotel Redevelopment | 153.95m | 49s | Amexon | Core Architects l demolition*

*Clearly built to withstand a nuclear attack, the final few floors of this 15 month demolition (so far) are in the crosshairs.*








ShonTron
*July 2020*








ShonTron








UT

*22 Balliol Residences | 125.57m | 38s | Shiplake | gh3 l pre-construction*

*Back to city council next week with a new settlement offer that now includes options for affordable housing in the Section 37 benefits. Will be a nice addition to the Yonge and Davisville neighbourhood imo (rental and retail).*








UT








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









mburrrrr








mburrrrr
*Phase 2: SkyTower site humming along. Looks like a second crane installation underway (bottom centre).*








mburrrrr

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*









yyz222
*Progress sketch by Contra (includes a Covid delay and a ton of time for the heritage element).







*
*Contra*

*The James at Scrivener Square | 85.34m | 21s | Tricon | COBE Architects l excavation*

*New rendering from a different angle.*








AlbertC
*Looking south.*








UT

*385 The West Mall | 91.3m | 28s | TAS | SvN l pre-construction*

*Final report recommended for approval.*








UT








UT

*2 East Mall Crescent | 98.5m | 27s | QuadReal | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*

*New docs show a canopy element surrounding the site.*








tstormers

*1467 Bathurst | 129.74m | 35s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site plan application*

*New images from the docs submitted.*








UT








UT








UT

*Concord Sky | 298.99m | 84s | Concord Adex | a—A l pre-construction*

Turns out Concord will *not* be lowering ceiling heights (700 original purchasers will be relieved) but continues the (superstitious) elimination of floor numbers (4, 13, 14, 24, 34, 44, 54, 64,74, 84, and 94) which is why the *95th floor (actually the 84rd level)* was first identified as the top of the occupied tower (mech extra). Higher resolution images below (not sure that's a good thing ;-).








UT








UT

*310 Front West | 235.5m | 69s | H&R REIT | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*Preliminary report headed to community council in mid-October with the usual plethora of staff discussion points. For waterfront skyline geeks, despite its substantial proposed height, I think this one would largely be obscured by Oxford’s massive 4 tower Union Park proposal… located across the street to the south. *








UT








UT


----------



## elliot

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m | 49s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*21 Broadview | 39.97m | 12s | Streetcar | CEBRA architecture l pre-construction

Mixed-use at the south end of Broadview. Yet another Danish arch firm with designs on Toronto.*








UT








UT

*145 St George | 98.15m | 29s | Tenblock | a—A l pre-construction

Preliminary report headed to community council next month. Includes 130 replacement rental units that would be lost when the existing building on site is demolished.*








UT








UT








UT

*Garrison Point | 118.56m | 35s | Cityzen | Hariri Pontarini l u/c

The cluster at sunset.*








greg_cooke

*Bathurst Quay Revitalization: Canada Malting Silos, Ireland Park, Waterfront Promenade

While the silo rehab contract was just recently awarded, they are lighting them up in the meantime. *








irishboy
*The view from the silos.*








irishboy

*From the rooftop of Yonge + Rich condos.*








ADRM


----------



## Maya Pinion

elliot said:


> *Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> *Phase 2: SkyTower site humming along. Looks like a second crane installation underway (bottom centre).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yyz222
> *Progress sketch by Contra (includes a Covid delay and a ton of time for the heritage element).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Contra*
> 
> *The James at Scrivener Square | 85.34m | 21s | Tricon | COBE Architects l excavation*
> 
> *New rendering from a different angle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertC
> *Looking south.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *385 The West Mall | 91.3m | 28s | TAS | SvN l pre-construction*
> 
> *Final report recommended for approval.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *2 East Mall Crescent | 98.5m | 27s | QuadReal | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*
> 
> *New docs show a canopy element surrounding the site.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tstormers
> 
> *1467 Bathurst | 129.74m | 35s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site plan application*
> 
> *New images from the docs submitted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Concord Sky | 298.99m | 84s | Concord Adex | a—A l pre-construction*
> 
> Turns out Concord will *not* be lowering ceiling heights (700 original purchasers will be relieved) but continues the (superstitious) elimination of floor numbers (4, 13, 14, 24, 34, 44, 54, 64,74, 84, and 94) which is why the *95th floor (actually the 84rd level)* was first identified as the top of the occupied tower (mech extra). Higher resolution images below (not sure that's a good thing ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *310 Front West | 235.5m | 69s | H&R REIT | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*
> 
> *Preliminary report headed to community council in mid-October with the usual plethora of staff discussion points. For waterfront skyline geeks, despite its substantial proposed height, I think this one would largely be obscured by Oxford’s massive 4 tower Union Park proposal… located across the street to the south. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


As a waterfront skyline geek, I think the Oxford complex will be Y. E. A. R. S. away from ever blocking this tower.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Gairloch Releases Updated Renderings for Leaside Common Development

























Gairloch Releases Updated Renderings for Leaside Common Development | UrbanToronto


Gairloch Developments is launching Leaside Common, a mid-rise condominium featuring a bold masonry design at 1718 Bayview Avenue in Toronto's Leaside neighbourhood. Standing 9-storeys, the BDP Quadrangle-designed building will feature a predominantly dual-tone brick facade, and will make for a...




urbantoronto.ca




*

sharetweet


----------



## elliot

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









karledice








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars
*Landscaping along Wellington Street (silva cells used to promote healthy tree growth).*








Red Mars
*Precast brick panels were used on the middle portion of the Wellington Street buildings, but bricklayers at work on the lower floors… shame it wasn’t all layed brick. *








Red Mars








Red Mars








Ron Thom








karledice

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Swapping out the tower cranes.*








Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








UT

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*

*On the right at sunrise.*








mburrrrr

*New rendering showing the somewhat chaotic (misguided?) patterns the towers will have via white, grey and black balcony cladding (see early example - 2nd pic below). *








UT
*Early example of the balcony cladding.*








skycandy

*75 on The Esplanade | 99.97m | 29s | Harhay | a—A l u/c*









donbu








skycandy

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*

*Finally back to work on the steel arches.*








DSC








condovo








PEC

*5238 Dundas West | 130.92m | 40s | Main and Main | IBI Group*

*Rental and retail in Etobicoke.*








UT








UT


----------



## Maya Pinion

elliot said:


> *The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karledice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> *Landscaping along Wellington Street (silva cells used to promote healthy tree growth).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> *Precast brick panels were used on the middle portion of the Wellington Street buildings, but bricklayers at work on the lower floors… shame it wasn’t all layed brick. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Thom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karledice
> 
> *19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*
> 
> *Swapping out the tower cranes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> *Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*
> 
> *On the right at sunrise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mburrrrr
> 
> *New rendering showing the somewhat chaotic (misguided?) patterns the towers will have via white, grey and black balcony cladding (see early example - 2nd pic below). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Early example of the balcony cladding.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> *75 on The Esplanade | 99.97m | 29s | Harhay | a—A l u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donbu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skycandy
> 
> *St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*
> 
> *Finally back to work on the steel arches.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEC
> 
> *5238 Dundas West | 130.92m | 40s | Main and Main | IBI Group*
> 
> *Rental and retail in Etobicoke.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


75 the esplanade has grey brown brick rather than the reddish colour from their renderings, sugar wharf would be right at home in Melbourne, 19 Duncan is looking great and may actually be better looking than its rendering.


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A*










PC= Rascacielo
Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A | Page 34 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*


----------



## ushahid

*475 Yonge Street | 78s & 75s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle*


----------



## isaidso

As much as I liked the previous 475 Yonge proposal this one is an improvement. Slicing the podium in two creates 2 less monolithic bases while creating much needed public space on Yonge. One now has a visual connection to the pocket park behind. I love the move towards warm tones and solid walls.

And who doesn't love curved glass?


----------



## Maya Pinion

isaidso said:


> As much as I liked the previous 475 Yonge proposal this one is an improvement. Slicing the podium in two creates 2 less monolithic bases while creating much needed public space on Yonge. One now has a visual connection to the pocket park behind. I love the move towards warm tones and solid walls.
> 
> And who doesn't love curved glass?


…..but now comes the square box lovers at the DRP to put a stop to this beautiful iteration.


----------



## elliot

*475 Yonge Street | ?m | 78s, 75s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle

Just some elevation drawings to show the full profiles of the towers.*








Northern Light








Northern Light

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l u/c*









mburrrrr
*Phase 1*








mburrrrr
*Tree planting on the deck/park across the rail corridor between Phase 1 and 2.*








mburrrrr

*357 King West | 148.13m | 42s | Great Gulf | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









Edward Skira








bilked

*Maverick | 154.53m | 49s | Empire | IBI Group l u/c*









bilked








insertnamehere

*2128 Yonge | 45.1m | 12s | Reserve Properties | IBI Group l pre-construction*









UT








UT

*Reunion Crossing | ?m | 11s | Diamond Kilmer | Giannone Petricone l u/c*









UT








AlbertC


----------



## isaidso

Maya Pinion said:


> …..but now comes the square box lovers at the DRP to put a stop to this beautiful iteration.


90% of the time I like a design the end product ends up being the same pedestrian stuff we always get. Hopefully, this is in that 10% remainder.

Designs standards are steadily improving though. The Well, 19 Duncan, Berczy Park, and a slew of others give me reason for optimism. Perhaps stuff like 475 Yonge becomes less of a rarity and more the norm? Could we be entering a golden era in terms of design, architecture, PT, landscape architecture? We could surely do with one.


----------



## elliot

*475 Yonge Street | 255.25m, 246.20m | 78s, 75s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Some higher res images with corrected heights ^ in the title above.*








UT








UT








UT









UT

*Future render from steveve.*








steveve








steveve


----------



## Maya Pinion

isaidso said:


> 90% of the time I like a design the end product ends up being the same pedestrian stuff we always get. Hopefully, this is in that 10% remainder.
> 
> Designs standards are steadily improving though. The Well, 19 Duncan, Berczy Park, and a slew of others give me reason for optimism. Perhaps stuff like 475 Yonge becomes less of a rarity and more the norm? Could we be entering a golden era in terms of design, architecture, PT, landscape architecture? We could surely do with one.


We will never have the exact architectural expression of Chicago or New York from the last century, it’s a bygone era. I get that. But it will be great if the modern architectural expression of Toronto was to swing towards this archetype. Less blue glass and banded white balcony box condos and more curves, crowns and colour.


----------



## isaidso

Maya Pinion said:


> We will never have the exact architectural expression of Chicago or New York from the last century, it’s a bygone era. I get that. But it will be great if the modern architectural expression of Toronto was to swing towards this archetype. Less blue glass and banded white balcony box condos and more curves, crowns and colour.


1900-1930s was certainly a great time for architecture but seeing as that was 90 years ago we're long overdue for a golden era just as good or better. There's no reason why we can't. We've seen far more emphasis on design/architecture the last few years. Maybe the industry has developed an appreciation for design and are finally recognizing that design sells.

Those that don't will fall into line eventually. They'll either have to match what the competition is putting out or get overlooked by consumers.


----------



## Maya Pinion

It’s a shame that there won’t be a hotel component in the 475 Yonge st development. But if built as rendered it will be a great addition to the city with retail, public space and unique architectural detailing for a condo complex.


----------



## ushahid

some new renders of *THE HUB. * a office project by Oxford properties.
*The HUB | 257.85m | 57s | Oxford Properties | Rogers Stirk Harbour*


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*










PC= bilked.





Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design


Today:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

PC=Karledice





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


loving every part of this project




urbantoronto.ca













Glass panels on the podium going up.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's weird how the Grand Hotel was completely demolished. Seems wasteful to demolish overengineered reinforced concrete midrises like this. I think it was a missed opportunity to incorporate the hotel with a new tower extension alongside it.


For some reason Toronto is in a “we hate brutalist concrete“ phase and is in love with blue glass and steel. They butchered the Robards library and are creating a Frankenstein add on to the former Marriott on Bloor. So it is no wonder there was no interest in working with the existing Grand hotel.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's not even about the architectural style, just on sustainability alone it's a disaster to demolish buildings that big. All that time wasted too.


----------



## erbse

Are there any new major projects in classical architecture styles in Toronto?


----------



## Maya Pinion

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's not even about the architectural style, just on sustainability alone it's a disaster to demolish buildings that big. All that time wasted too.


I guess it isn’t a disaster to demolish a building that isn’t performing at its economical potential in a city with buildings twice that size on the same plot of land. Money for a developer today will outway sustainability for the benefit of a future generation in almost 100% of land owners. Private ownership will rarely think of the public good.


----------



## You are to blame

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's not even about the architectural style, just on sustainability alone it's a disaster to demolish buildings that big. All that time wasted too.


It's because Toronto only allows highrises in a small area of the city so that's why we are tearing down 20 storey affordable apartments and hotels because those are the only locations you can build highrises. if more of the city was not for exclusively single family homes and opened up for midrises and highrises, you would see single family homes instead of 20 storey building being demolished.


----------



## You are to blame

erbse said:


> Are there any new major projects in classical architecture styles in Toronto?


Why would we be building classical style buildings when we are in the 21st century.


----------



## TM_Germany

Because they are beautiful and likely more timeless than most modern designs. By the way, the answer is yes. Here are some examples:



Stanford White said:


> *New Traditional Homes in Toronto*
> 
> So I've been taking these photos myself over the last few months, with the intention of eventually posting them here. I'm obsessed with new classical architecture, and I'm a very harsh critic- most designs don't get all the details right. I split my time between New York and Toronto, so These photos are from around Toronto.
> 
> Toronto has very little historical architecture, and lacks a dominant individual style. It has a british influence, but less character and history than most North Eastern American cities. Its been a very interesting trend to watch over the last 10 years, how buyer's and builders are tearing down bungalows from the 1960s/1970s and replacing them with traditional "mini- Manors" None of them are perfectly passable as historical, mostly because the homes are too large for the lot, and secondly because of the home owner's NEED for a garage (another problem in Toronto is the lack of transit, and the requirement of a Car)
> 
> But in recent years the quality of construction and design has been getting better! I think that more and more home-owners are seeing the benefit of real limestone, slate tile roofs, copper drain spouts and paned windows. Here I am providing some examples that I think are fairly good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pet-peeve of mine, I cant stand the garages in the basement, The house above has some handsome details, but the garage ruins it, but from an interior layout perspective, Home owners like the garage in the basement, so unfortunately for me (and the city) these sloped driveways seem to be here to stay





isaidso said:


> The most amazing transformation may end up being 1140 Yonge Street. The proposal is to restore/upgrade a 1 floor Staples retail shop and build a luxury 14 floor condo building above it.
> 
> 
> What it looks like now
> View attachment 1434878
> 
> 
> What they're proposing
> View attachment 1434891
> 
> View attachment 1434895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1140 Yonge Street | 44.95m | 10s | Devron Developments | AUDAX
> 
> 
> Devron finalizes acquisition of Staples site at 1140 Yonge for $52 million:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1140 Yonge Street | 44.95m | 10s | Devron Developments | AUDAX
> 
> 
> Oh Boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca





Hed_Kandi said:


> *One St. Thomas *
> 
> Toronto, ON, Canada
> 
> Built 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One St. Thomas Residences — Robert A.M. Stern Architects, LLP
> 
> 
> This 29-story condominium building and its adjoining townhouses are located at the corner of St. Thomas Street and Charles Street, a block away from Bay Street, one of Toronto's primary retail and office corridors. The massing of the tower is subdivide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ramsa.com





Hed_Kandi said:


> *89 Avenue Road*
> 
> Toronto, ON, Canada
> 
> Pre Construction | Completion 2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 89 Avenue | Armour Heights Developments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armourheightsdevelopments.com





Hed_Kandi said:


> *Maison 77*
> 
> 77 Clarendon Avenue
> 
> Toronto, ON, Canada
> 
> Pre Construction | Completion 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77 Clarendon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.77clarendon.com


----------



## Maya Pinion

TM_Germany said:


> Because they are beautiful and likely more timeless than most modern designs. By the way, the answer is yes. Here are some examples:


Now if we could only get a 60 story plus residential building in the neo classical style on the waterfront….


----------



## Eno

isaidso said:


> The first 3-4 floors of Sugar Wharf are decent but I'm struggling to find something nice to say about the rest. Are we really going to get 3 featureless rectangles with wrap around glass balconies? Absolutely abysmal.
> 
> The very last thing this area needs is more glass.


Agreed, it's a disaster. Nothing but lazy, cookie-cutter, unimaginative blandness.


----------



## elliot

*West Don Lands: Block 20 | 162.61m | 45s | Dream | Henning Larsen l pre-construction*

*Some more design tweaks and materials info from new documents. The best addition to the West Don Lands imo (and a great neighbour for the Distillery District) - wish they would start digging tomorrow.*








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano
*Gotta love the copper and bronze tones…. now build it please.*








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Another rumour is circulating that SkyTower is being redesigned to accommodate a big jump in height to 110 floors. Sounds like a logistical/structural nightmare this late in the game but who knows.*








mburrrrr
*Phase 1*








mburrrrr

*9 Dawes Road | 97.01m | 27s | Minto Group | Wallman Architects l pre-construction*

*A site demolition permit has been issued for this one: 646 unit condo, institutional and retail in 2 towers (27s, 26s). A settlement deal (LPAT) may be ratified next month*








UT








UT

*Maverick | 154.53m | 49s | Empire | IBI Group l u/c*

*New angle.*








AlbertC








yin_yang

*1910 Eglinton Avenue East | 115.35m | 34s | Yorkreal Holdings | Turner Fleischer l site plan approval submission*









UT








UT

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners l u/c*

*Love the way this is shaping up… articulating a new street wall with different materials, heights etc. instead of mile long, mind-numbing podiums/bunkers (yes I’m talking to you CityPlace ;-).*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy








Red Mars

*CIBC Square night.*








NorthshoreCity


----------



## Maya Pinion

I was thinking that it would be no surprise to me if Pinnacle let Mizrahi apply to increase the one to surpass skytower without them turning around and asking for an increase to get back the crown of being the tallest in Canada. And it’s great to see colour coming to the waterfront in some height with the donlands development. The next few years may turn out to be a watershed in Toronto with some exciting, tall, colourful and civic minded proposal that are meant to enhance our city not make us cringe when we see new developments posted with bland uninspired designs…I referring to you…the usual suspects.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That copper-anodized cladding in the West Don Lands will look so good!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ushahid

*HuntleySelby | 195.35m, 163m | 59s, 49s | Broccolini | IBI Group







*


----------



## ushahid

MORE PICS








Brocconili Applies for A Major Development at Huntley and Selby in Downtown Toronto | UrbanToronto


This week, Broccolini submitted OPA and ZBA applications to the City of Toronto for a multi-building development at Huntley and Selby streets near Sherbourne subway station. The plans propose two rental residential towers with a wide range of housing options along with community spaces, retail...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

Maya Pinion said:


> And it’s great to see colour coming to the waterfront in some height with the donlands development. The next few years may turn out to be a watershed in Toronto with some exciting, tall, colourful and civic minded proposal that are meant to enhance our city not make us cringe when we see new developments posted with bland uninspired designs…I referring to you…the usual suspects.


3 of my favourite projects in the city (design, colour/materials, massing etc.) ring *the Distillery District *and all 3 will actually _enhance_ the neighbourhood (stop the presses!). It’s driving me nuts waiting for these to start so I’m issuing an MZO (My Zealful Opinion) to fast-track them. 

*1. Henning Larsen’s Block 20 posted above*.

*2. ShoP’s 31R Parliament (including the tower, Ribbon Building and the Kettle)*









UT








UT

*3. Arquitectonica’s No. 31 Condos*
If they keep their promise, site demo is scheduled for this December with construction early next year.








UT








UT

Even the *Goode Condos* is an acceptable addition to the nabe (though the render below serves up a big lie: many buyers here hoping for lake/south views will have to make due watching their neighbours’ antics at No. 31… a spit away to the south). 








AlbertC


----------



## Maya Pinion

No balconies….hooray…no risk of a wannabe You Tube star throwing their furniture onto the passerby’s on the street below. And the bloor sherbourne neighbourhood grows up even more.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*“Grey to green” as 53-acre Toronto shopping centre is connected to nature.*









“Grey to green” as 53-acre Toronto shopping centre is connected to nature - Global Construction Review


Canadian firm SvN Architects + Planners has been tasked with transforming a 53-acre Ontario shopping centre into a “living city”, complete with 4,500 homes, a 7.5 acre community hub and…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## elliot

* Cumberland Square | 254m | 75s | KingSett Capital | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction

New rendering from the phase 1 SPA docs.

Phase 1: 169m (50s) & 210m (64s). Phase 2: on the left 254M (75s)*








andresmmax

*No new images of the public square (original below)*








UT

Elevations for Phase 1








UT


----------



## Maya Pinion

elliot said:


> * Cumberland Square | 254m | 75s | KingSett Capital | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction
> 
> New rendering from the phase 1 SPA docs.
> 
> Phase 1: 169m (50s) & 210m (64s). Phase 2: on the left 254M (75s)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andresmmax
> 
> *No new images of the public square (original below)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


The longer it takes to build this project the worse the end result is architecturally. WTF happened to the unique facades. These will blend into the blue of 4 seasons, Pemberton, 11 Yorkville, 8 Cumberland . Big dissapointment.


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Finally the big concrete pour for the 5th is underway, expected to last more than 12 hours.*








Benito








Benito








Benito
*The rear lane.*








Benito

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A l u/c*

*Rising on the left (1 Yorkville on the right).*








Johnny Au








Johnny Au

*St Lawrence Condos at 158 Front | 91.44m | 26s | Cityzen | a—A l u/c*









justelena

*East Harbour | 214.2m | 65s | Cadillac Fairview | Adamson l pre-construction*

*Some low res slides from the 3rd Public meeting on October 21st. Artist’s impression of the site (note the caption typo "messing" instead of massing lol).*








UT

*9 residential towers (tallest at 207m, 65s) would make up 25% of the total GFA. Up to 4,300 units. Office uses equal 75% of the GFA (nearly 1 million square metres of commercial space).*








UT


----------



## elliot

*218 Dundas East | 133.2m | 41s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*

*The July resubmission has been recommended for approval (headed to City Council in mid-December). *








UT








UT

*700 University Avenue | 196.41m | 56s | KingSett Capital | KPMB l pre-construction*

*Received unamimous support from the Design Review Panel early this year and now the final report recommending approval is headed to Community Council in two weeks. Office, public space, 475 rental units, retail.*








UT
*The triangular rental tower to be added on the western portion of the site.*








steveve

*36 Eglinton West | 220m | 65s | Lifetime | Wallman Architects l pre-construction*

*A new submission (after a February refusal)… but no visible design changes, same unit count, same separation and shadowing issues. If at first you don’t succeed … add an application for an Official Plan Amendment ("with an abundance of caution" ;-)*








UT








UT
*Left of centre*








UT

*400 King West | 156.9m | 48s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Scheduled to start site demolition next month. *








UT








UT

*Sherway Gardens Redevelopment | ?m | 45s | Cadillac Fairview, DiamondCorp | pre-construction*

*Phase 1: (45, 40, 35 and 30 storeys, 35 storeys) 1.28 million square feet of mixed-use development on the north side of the shopping centre - 2 condominiums and 2 rental residential buildings, with retail and amenities. A new public park is proposed as well as a pedestrian urban plaza. Future phases will surround the shopping centre on all sides. No docs yet, just one pic:*








Northern Light

*Halo Residences on Yonge | 131.06m | 38s | QuadReal | a—A l u/c*









Riseth








Riseth

*155 Antibes | 111.4m | 34s | Tenblock | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*









UT








UT

*Marla on the Park | 17.2m | 4s | Kultura | RAW Design l pre-construction*

*Some gentle intensification in the Dufferin and Lawrence area.*








AlbertC








AlbertC


----------



## elliot

Some of the 'burbs.

Mississauga
*M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects l u/c*









khaldoon

Vaughn
*Transit City Condos: TC4 & TC5 | 174.34m | 50s | SmartCentres | Diamond Schmitt l u/c*









UT








Undead


















Undead

*Hamilton | Television City | ?m | 32s x 2 | Lamb Development | architectsAlliance l pre-construction*

*First post of a Hamilton project (though there are many).*








insertnamehere








insertnamehere








insertnamehere


----------



## ushahid

*69 Yorkville Avenue (?, 29s, Jet Design)



















*


----------



## elliot

*625-637 Yonge & 1-9 Isabella l 191m* l 57s l Edenshaw Developments l Core Architects l pre-construction *

**height to the parapet (182.5m roof). Mixed-use with 606 residential units*.








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light








Northern Light

*155 Balliol | 123m | 37s | Amelin | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction*

*Images from the site plan approval docs.*








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano

*Designers Walk | 81m | 22s | Cityzen | BBB l site demolition*









UT
*Site demo underway.*








Rascacielo








UT

*22 Balliol Residences | 125.57m | 38s | Shiplake | gh3 l pre-construction*

*Finally approved by the OLT and city council accepted a settlement offer (which included a smaller tower floor plate, north-south mid-block connection etc.). 399 rental units plus retail. Haven’t seen a rendering of the revisions yet.
Original plan*








UT








UT


----------



## Josedc

a lot of real state going up


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*










pic by ProjectEnd




__





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


Makes me want to buy Allied stock




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*5 Corporate Drive | 146.5m | 44s | Kevric | WZMH l pre-construction*

*Rental and retail in 44 and 38 storey towers. New site plan approval application submitted.*








UT

*116 Turnberry Ave l 46s, Benny Stark Limited l Tact l pre-construction*

*7 mixed-use buildings: 1,818 residential units in 46, 38, 24, 22 storey towers plus mid-rises, townhouses and a public park (located near a proposed GO station). *








Northern Light

*375 Kennedy | ?m | 48s| Laurier Paradise Group | Graziani+Corazza l pre-construction*

*2345 residential units in 7 high-rise and midrise buildings.*
















Northern Light


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*
this one is speeding up










pic by ProjectEnd




__





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*PRIME Condos | 148.43m | 46s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*










PIC by mike001




__





PRIME Condos | 148.43m | 46s | CentreCourt | IBI Group


Taken yesterday, Aug 25:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*284 & 286 Dunlop St. W. (Barrie, Arten Development Group, Urbanscape, 16s)*




























i dont know whats going on here.


----------



## ushahid

*Atrium on Bay Expansion | 82.29m | 19s | KingSett Capital | IBI Group*


----------



## elliot

*50 Merton | 134m* | 39s | DiamondCorp and Alterra | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*Mixed-use with 443 residential units (*top of mech penthouse).*








Northern Light








Northern Light

*Basin Media Hub | ?m | ?s | Hackman Capital Partners | SOM l pre-construction[/B**]

Includes 8 sound stages, support facilities and public space/waterfront promenade.








Northern Light

135 Portland Street | 49.9m | 16s | Adi | Core Architects l pre-construction









UT

410 Sherbourne | ?m | 39s | ? | Graziani+Corazza l pre-construction

G+C at their best ;-)








Northern Light*


----------



## elliot

^Just some corrections on the old project info (from the new docs):

*Atrium on Bay Expansion | 113m | 34s | KS AOB Toronto/Dundas Atrium Toronto | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction

Residential terrace*








*Elevations*








Link


----------



## ushahid

Thanks for the correction Elliot!


----------



## hkskyline

CityNews _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2021
*$250 million film, TV studio coming to Toronto Port Lands*

The red carpet has been rolled out for more studio space in the the film and television industry in Toronto.

The construction on a brand new Basin Media Hub in the Port Lands will begin in the next year, the announcement of the project was made by Mayor John Tory on Tuesday.

The production house will be built on nearly nine acres of land near Lake Shore Boulevard East and Carlaw — it will include eight sound stages, office space, workshops and production support space, and public space along the waterfront.

More : CityNews


----------



## ushahid

*252 Church | 166.1m | 52s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*


----------



## ushahid

*Rush Condos | 44.96m | 15s | Alterra | BDP Quadrangle*
PC= RedMars




__





Rush Condos | 44.96m | 15s | Alterra | BDP Quadrangle


Sept 28, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Prestige | 217.5m | 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= Riseth




__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


By next summer it'll pass One Bloor and then go on to be the first building in this country to reach supertall status. ...as long as it doesn't run into any complicated weight transfer system it should be fairly smooth sailing after podium levels I suspect.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m, 219m | 70s 64s| Menkes | a—A*
PC= Riseth


----------



## ushahid

that office tower on the right is part of the project too.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hopefully it will be less jarring than in the renders. Four different facade treatments on the same building rarely looks good.


----------



## isaidso

Not to mention 7 set backs.


----------



## Maya Pinion

One thing I have learned about following construction in Toronto these many decades is that renderings never, ever, ever have anything to do with what the developers end up building. Golden sunset views are meant to hide the reality that the building will be blue glass. Reddish orange colours are inevitably dull brown. Creamy tones become jarring white….


----------



## elliot

"Never, ever, ever.." isn't true imo. There's some good stuff that keeps (and occasionally exceeds) the render promise... usually a combination of the right developer and the right (often imported ;-) architects. The Danish invasion = Aquabella, West Don Lands Blocks, MOD = Massey Tower, Waterworks, Hines + Wilkinson Eyre = the many moods of CIBC Square ... and who would have thought that Pinnacle would allow HPA's design for One Yonge to be executed as rendered (so far). Like them or not, Wellesley On the Park, One Bloor East, The Selby etc. pretty much delivered what was rendered and CentreCourt's contributions have been consistently good. 

I have every confidence that The One will far exceed its renderings, when completed in 2034.

*252 Church | 166.1m | 52s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l pre-construction[/B**]

Couple of new images from CentreCourt.








AlbertC








AlbertC








UT

550 Adelaide St E l 29s l Giannone Petricone l pre-construction









Northern Light
No nail salons or dry cleaners, but a convenient location to pick up your new car.








Northern Light

T3 Bayside | 42m | 10s | Hines | 3XN l u/c

First timber being installed.








achender








UT

1875 Steeles Avenue West | 121.75m | 37s | Tenblock | BDP Quadrangle l pre-construction

Condo and rental in three buildings (37s, 31s, 12s).








UT








UT








UT

Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt l nearing completion

Night view from the new park.








watermelon
From a month ago.








Red Mars








Red Mars

Bianca Condos | 37.79m | 9s | Tridel | Teeple Architects l u/c

Pretty much as rendered.








Johnny Au








Johnny Au

10 Huntley | 97.3m | 29s | APS Holdings Limited | IBI Group l pre-construction

213 rental units.








UT








UT

955 Weston | 43m | 11s | Haven | Turner Fleischer l pre-construction









UT
Stepping down the slope on Weston Road.








Northern Light








UT

Nice night shot of one of the Sugar Wharf Phase 1 towers u/c. Appropriately, a "sugar ship" is docked at the refinery on the left








Nwalsh*


----------



## Maya Pinion

Speaking of CIBC, if you look at the renderings…which is what I was commenting about, the white cross hatching is prominent in the drawing and barely noticeable on the finished product. Yes, the building looks great. But as you must have read, my comment was how renderings do not match finished build, not that finished builds can’t wind up looking great.


----------



## elliot

*Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design l u/c*

*Nice brick precast underway on the podium.*








Benito








Benito








UT

*199 Church | 124.5m | 39s | CentreCourt | IBI Group l u/c*

*Getting its crane.*








brianyyz








UT








brianyyz








UT

*1196 Yonge Street | 14s | KPMB l pre-construction*









DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano

*West Don Lands: Block 3, 4 & 7 | 50.32m | 13s | Dream | COBE Architects l u/c*









bilked
*On the right.*








UT

*Canary House | 50.3m | 13s | Dream | BDP Quadrangle l excavation*









bilked








UT

*Concord Canada House | 231.97m | 74s | Concord Adex | IBI Group l u/c*

*74s and 64s towers will rise from this (beast of a) podium.*








ttcfan123








UT

*289-299 Balliol Street l 28s l Menkes l Turner Fleischer l pre-construction*









Northern Light








Northern Light

*Berkeley House | 70.05m | 20s | Lamb Development | A&Architects l pre-construction*









UT








UT

*2444 Yonge Street | 101m | 27s | Main and Main | Hariri Pontarini l (just) approved*









UT

*7-11 Rochefort | 153.2m | 46s | Damis Properties | Diamond Schmitt l pre-construction*

*Worst render of the year award. 46s, 41s and 30s of condo and rental, new park and POPs near Don Mills and Eglinton.*








Northern Light
*Elevations look better.*








Northern Light

*Valhalla Village | 121.91m | 37s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l site demo*

*The final straw.*








Nwalsh








bangkok
*Before demo began.*








bangkok
*Phase 1 *








UT
*Entire site*








UT


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | ?m | 99s? | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c

Shocker - redesign for SkyTower (now 99 levels) and Phase 3. Will try to find new height to the architectural top/parapet.*








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano








DavidCappizano


----------



## ushahid

389-76= 313m is the new height of sky tower.


----------



## elliot

Yeah height is unchanged at 312.5m and looks like it still has 95 occupied floors. Not a fan.


----------



## Mansa Musa

Really loving the projects.


----------



## Maya Pinion

I am noticing so many new condos with dark grey, reddish brown and buff coloured podiums. All topped by white point towers. Why are they so afraid of making the entire structure colourful?


----------



## prinzdan92

Toronto is mega booming. Impressive projects.


----------



## Maya Pinion

To me the podium of the new design for pinnacle one goes nicely with the new tower. The third phase embodies many features of phase one, as does sky tower. Together they look like one cohesive project without being repetitive. I was sceptical about the diamond pattern on the previous design not being visible like what happened on CIBC. 

I doubt the detailing would have been golden bronze like that morning glow rendering. My only complaint is the use of the usual blue glass that is ruining our skyline. The south core colouring is creating a blob massing where all the buildings are indistinguishable.


----------



## isaidso

Agree that there's way too much blue/green glass. Toronto had too many of them about 100 buildings ago.


----------



## isaidso

prinzdan92 said:


> Toronto is mega booming. Impressive projects.


For the last 15+ years, Toronto has been effectively re-building, re-imagining, and re-designing the entire metropolitan area block by block. Some heritage buildings are being lost but a good chunk of them are being restored, renovated, and re-purposed. It's going to be a multi-generational undertaking but, surprisingly, pockets of the city are already taking shape.... the downtown core the most obvious.

I think downtown will get close to where it wants to be around 2030. One can already feel it coming together. The last piece of the puzzle will be the re-work of our public realm: wider sidewalks, fewer lanes or road, heavy landscaping, better quality materials, more parks/public places.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Question….so they have already started construction on phase 2 pinnacle, aka sky tower. Can the developer just change the design without the DRP having a say?


----------



## LivinAWestLife

I have to say I'm not a fan of the redesign for Pinnacle's SkyTower - while the diamond pattern on the glass gave the building its own flavour, it doesn't have as much going for it now. It was and still will be one of my favourite upcoming Toronto projects, but I can't say the redesign is an improvement. Of course the new design is still pretty good and if it had been the original design I doubt I would've complained.


----------



## ushahid

i agree with you 10000%


----------



## ushahid

*The Woodsworth | 58.21m | 17s | Lamb Development | a—A*










*









AlbertC





The Woodsworth | 58.21m | 17s | Lamb Development | a—A


And it's tagged. Nothing to do with art. And it looks like shite whether it's art or not.




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## ushahid

*Six Points Plaza Redevelopment | 145.2m, 135m, 115m, 99m, 88m | 45s, 42s, 35s, 30s, 25s | Liberty Development | IBI Group*



























Liberty Development Proposes Multi-Tower Six Points Plaza Redevelopment in Etobicoke | UrbanToronto


----------



## isaidso

Bear in mind that I'm rather spoiled. I've been surrounded by beautiful things since birth. I find most mass market products manufactured or built to be 'cheap' looking.


----------



## Ecopolisia

isaidso said:


> Well you have to bear in mind that I'm rather spoiled. I find most mass market products manufactured or built to be 'cheap' looking.


Oh ok..lol..Just to remind you and others for that matter to elaborate or specify sometimes, especially when using such normally "generalization"- and "misunderstanding"-evocative words in a just like that manner. And, well that's good with the now added quotation marks to know it's not 100 valid but it's subjective estimated to be so in your subjective mind. Nice.

Anyways, any lovely updates of soothing and drop dead gorgeous façade appealing (both in quality and look in a universal aspect of course) yet not overall extraordinarily deigned building projects of Toronto,instead,guys?😗😋😅🙃✌👌


----------



## Maya Pinion

I guess I am new to this internet commenting thing but I never assumed that anyones comments were 100 % valid or were intended to override, negate, dismiss or otherwise discount anyone’s else’s personal opinion. I merely thought they were expressing their own views of aesthetics, design and personal likes.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Maya Pinion said:


> I guess I am new to this internet commenting thing but I never assumed that anyones comments were 100 % valid or were intended to override, negate, dismiss or otherwise discount anyone’s else’s personal opinion. I merely thought they were expressing their own views of aesthetics, design and personal likes.


Of course they're that at the end of the day, too. Being too personally and obviously subjective in a verbal way is also always accepted here in this website and from my side as well.

Don't get me wrong. It's rather how you sound(indirectly in its "written" tone) and do it for you to just avoid annoying and highly likely incoming generalizations and misunderstandings by people afterwards, unless you of course want to be utterly provoking, bombastic, superficially impulsive, generalizing and careless (and, still don't give a flying f***) in your verbal ways and then expected (or even worse not be it) be attacked/insulted afterwards, which I'm no close to do so, also in these unfortunate cases, than what actually many others do to such "generalizations"- and "misunderstanding"-evocative words or even statements in other occasions. Yeah ..That's all into it🤷‍♂️😉😀✌

Anyways, any lovely updates of soothing and drop dead gorgeous façade appealing (both in quality and look in a universal aspect of course) yet not overall extraordinarily deigned building projects of Toronto,instead, guys?😗😋😅


----------



## Maya Pinion

It is also how you seem to want to dictate the tone for this site based on parameters you have decided and are asking everyone to follow. Just an observation from another individual.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Maya Pinion said:


> It is also how you seem to want to dictate the tone for this site based on parameters you have decided and are asking everyone to follow. Just an observation from another individual.


..Not necessarily and not my full intention. It's just for avoiding the "aftermath"-things I just specifically and elaboratively described before,that's all. Nothing less and nothing more than that.Good that that have been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose😉🤷‍♂️✌


----------



## Maya Pinion

You crack me up Eco….


----------



## Ecopolisia

..Good, that's a good sign,then,Maya..lol..😉😅👍👌


----------



## Maya Pinion

And there it is…


----------



## Ecopolisia

Maya Pinion said:


> And there it is…


Yep, and there's more to come(and, it sure depends the reaction it gets,too), I think..😉😅👍


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*
PC= Northern Light

i can look at her all day


----------



## isaidso

The Entertainment District needed a building like 19 Duncan. The proposal for the site directly east of it looks promising too. I've long been underwhelmed by the new high-rises in this part of town but designs are getting noticeably nicer.


----------



## ushahid

i agree man. although the design in Toronto might have improved but quality is still crappy to decent. but this proposal not only has a good design, quality as well.


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 u/c*

*Appropriately festive shot: Phase 2 cranes in front of completed Phase 1.*








evandyk
*Such a constrained and confusing site for such a large office tower. I knew there was a cantilevered portion but it is odd seeing elevator cores(?) forming right next to the retaining wall.*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Rebar and forming moving at a quicker pace than the previous big pour in late November (small mercies).*








Benito








BloorMan

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m, 219m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | a—A l u/c*









mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*1071 King West | 53m | 14s | Hullmark | BDP Quadrangle l site demolition*

*Nice flatiron rental building with retail.*








UT








UT








WestEnd

*76 Adelaide Street West l recladding*









AlbertC








emphur








emphur

*The Whitfield | 130m | 39s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone l site plan approval application*

*From the latest docs. Unit totals jumped from 439 to 484 with the addition of only 1 storey (smaller units or lower ceilings… hmm). *








UT








UT

*The Bread Company | 67.8m | 20s | Lamb Development | a—A l excavation*









UT








AlbertC

*Artists' Alley | 121.91m | 39s | Lanterra | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Office, residential and retail in three buildings (39s, 35s and 17s).*








UT








AlbertC








UT

*65 King Street East | 82.9m | 18s | Carttera | WZMH l u/c*

*Looking from the south.*








mburrrrr








UT

*Ontario Court of Justice Toronto | 95.7m | 17s | Infrastructure Ontario | Renzo Piano l u/c*









AlbertC








AlbertC

*Artistry Condos | 103.5m | 29s | Tribute | Graziani + Corazza l site shoring*









Northern Light








UT

*TRCA Head Office | 16.46m | 4s | ZAS Architects l u/c*

*A low-carbon wood and concrete hybrid design for the Toronto Regional Conservation Authority’s new HQ. High angle from November.*








GabrielHurl








UT

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour l u/c*









Benito








mburrrrr

*Optional viewing (more Concord Sky renderings ;-)*








enrigue8








enrigue8








enrigue8

*Neighbourhood context by steveve (299 metres)*








steveve


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> *76 Adelaide Street West l recladding*


I don't understand what possessed them to remove the beautiful original facade. It wasn't even in bad condition. Developers need to understand a building is only original once.


----------



## Maya Pinion

The trouble with having developers taking over long awaited projects is that we get nostalgic about original renderings when we know full well that those are in essence puff pieces and mere drawings to evoke emotion and sell the product. If we never see renderings we would not be so upset when we don’t get what was hyped. The gold curvy beauty on bloor street. The original YSL. The building in Yorkville now called the Pemberton, and so on. We will always have ugly buildings with crap materials until the public stops lining up in droves to buy at 1100 dollars plus a square foot.

The few buildings that we get which are gorgeous in their initial rendering should all give us pause and the 7 year ( plus) waiting game till completion will be fraught with disappointment, hand wringing and sheer outrage. All of which the architects and developers and the DRP could give a rats ass about, wether on sites like this, or in articles or on broadcast panel discussions about the state of Toronto architecture.


----------



## isaidso

When all people see are those mass produced developments, spandrel, and cookie cutter they begin to think that's all there is. It's why buildings like *The One* and *Aqualuna* are so important. They'll open people's eyes to what quality architecture looks like. Not every development can be luxe with high price points (nor would we want them to be) but it will make the consuming public more demanding.

If you see a nice thing, you want to have it too.... or at least something that mimics elements of it. 19 Duncan, is a lower price point condo but it will spur many imitators. Why buy in the uglier new building down the street when you can buy at 19 Duncan? Developers are slowly cluing in that good design sells.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Look at the curves, the detailed punched windows, the soothing brick colours of 1071 king West. It is possible to get a stunning looking new build residential building in Toronto. Now …..taller and on the waterfront or in the heart of the city. All I want for Christmas is an end to blue glass boxes. Enough with the sprandrel ballet.


----------



## isaidso

I'm fond of 1071 King West as well. Brick, reddish, interesting detailing, and it fills in a void right next to the train tracks. A similar void exists a few block north on Queen West although I prefer this design.


----------



## ushahid

*Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05mx2 | 49sx2 | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle*












PC= daptive





Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m | 49s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle


...I hope they're not using the crinkly types that's being used 357 King W. >.< Just to preface: This one's about as much of a mystery to me as to you, as I'm not in the know of the supplier of the panels for this project unlike I am at Nobu and 357 King (this one is being fitted by a...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*White podium cladding looking sharp.*








wmedia








wmedia
*Phase 1 on the left.*








Nwalsh

*Scotiabank North Tower at Bay Adelaide Centre | 140.2m | 32s | Brookfield Property | KPMB l u/c*

*Neat optical illusion: the new building seems to triple its width, reflected in the other 2 towers (with its red granite big brother/Scotia Tower making a a ghostly cameo). *








Rascacielo

*W Hotel Toronto | ?m | 9s | Larco | architectsAlliance l nearing completion*

*A welcome interruption in the ‘Great Wall’ of the Hudson Bay Centre… just need 3 or 4 more interventions in the precast beast.*








thaivic








UT

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars
*Canopy construction.*








Red Mars

*The United BLDG | 179.52m | 52s | Davpart | B+H l site prep*









AlbertC








UT








Johnny Au








UT

*T3 Bayside | 42m | 10s | Hines | 3XN l u/c*









drum118








drum118
*T3 on the left with AquaBella centre and the AquaLuna crane behind… all 3 designed by 3XN.*








Toron
*AquaLuna*








UT

*75 on The Esplanade | 99.97m | 29s | Harhay | a—A l nearly complete*

*Just poking up above Berczy Park’s doggy fountain (the canines will be thirsty until spring).*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr
*Just waiting for some canopy glass.*








mburrrrr

*High Tech Transit Oriented Community (Richmond Hill Centre, Metrolinx, up to 80s, BDP Quadrangle)*

*Some wild and wacky suburban future visioning from BDP Quadrangle: 21,000 residential units, 1.5 million sf of office and 300,000 sf of retail (somewhat appropriately, this instant Asian city was rendered by China-based Frontop).*








steveve


----------



## elliot

*Waterworks Building Redevelopment | 47.55m | 13s | MOD Developments | Diamond Schmitt l u/c*

*Work underway for the Food Hall, planned home to 33 food stalls and 9 restaurants (pre-Covid).*








Red Mars








AlbertC








Red Mars








AlbertC








Red Mars








AlbertC








Red Mars








Mod


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> *Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05mx2 | 49sx2 | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle*
> 
> View attachment 2504209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC= daptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m | 49s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle
> 
> 
> ...I hope they're not using the crinkly types that's being used 357 King W. >.< Just to preface: This one's about as much of a mystery to me as to you, as I'm not in the know of the supplier of the panels for this project unlike I am at Nobu and 357 King (this one is being fitted by a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504201


Another prime example of why we need to ignore renderings. This colour brick facade is no where near as rich in reddish tones as the rendering.


----------



## ushahid

*1 St Clair West | 165.5m | 49s | Slate | Gensler*


----------



## Maya Pinion

Yonge and St Clair will be the new “it” neighbourhood in ten to 15 years. Gorgeous condos, great retail and dining, and hopefully some new movie theatres. I’ll consider downsizing there.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. St.Clair/Yonge has long felt stuffy and a bit sleepy. It desperately needed an injection of vitality and some architecture that was't so staid. It's getting both.

1 St. Clair W is an attractive design and there are lots of others proposed for the area. With all the mid-rises going up between Davenport & St. Clair it might even feel stitched into the downtown 10-15 years from now.


----------



## Bisonblight

I like how they are not only incorporating but expanding on the design of the building that is already there. It will be interesting to see how well they can duplicate the elements from the original building.


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge Commercial | 171.25m | 40s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*

*New images: they obviously listened to the DRP comments as the “bones” of The Star building are now being reclad instead of covered by the wall of glass from the earlier renderings. *








emphur
*Updated look at the commercial phase along with the redesigned SkyTower and Phase 3 residential.*








emphur








emphur

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini l u/c*

*Phase 1 mechanical enclosure/crown taking shape.*








Jeff Morgan

*Lakeside Residences | 158m | 49s | Greenland | Hariri Pontarini l excavation(?)*

*Thought this might be on-hold (or dead) due to Greenland’s fiscal challenges, but the site is finally busy today.*








mburrrrr








UT








UT

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Podium cladding.*








thaivic
*More rebar mayhem and forming.*








Benito







/
Benito

*Cumberland Square | 254m | 75s | KingSett Capital | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*

*Site plan approval application has been filed for the 75 storey tower (but no docs posted yet). Previous SPA was filed in October for the other 2 towers (64 and 50 storeys) and the public park. 

October rendering*








andresmax
*Public square by Janet Rosenberg*








UT

*Wellington Destructor Revitalization | ?m | ?s | TAS | SvN l pre-construction*

*Final OPA report headed to community council next month.*








UT








UT

*25 Photography Drive | 165m | 49s | Choice Properties | Giannone Petricone l pre-construction*

*Preliminary report headed to community council next month. 7 mixed-use buildings 20 to 49 storeys.*








UT

*The Well at night.*








Red Mars








Red Mars


----------



## elliot

Agree that the Yonge and St. Clair neighbourhood has a bright future indeed and *1 St. Clair West* is a great addition... who knew that the 12 storey modernist Padulo Building (with the wonderful addition that reinterprets the capsule-shaped windows) could end up looking better than when built. Hats off to Gensler.

U.K.-based street artist 'Phlegm' created an amazing mural for 1 St. Clair West, so once this project gets underway we’ll have to find another blank Slate* for a new Phlegm commission.








UT
*dumb developer joke ;-)

*Reminder of a few of the other (curvy) St. Clair and Yonge projects to look forward to.* 

*One Delisle | 155m | 44s | Slate | Studio Gang l site demo soon*









UT

*St Clair Place | 196.89m | 59s | Wittington | Diamond Schmitt l pre-construction

59, 39, 34s condo, retail and public space*








UT








UT








UT

*The Clair | 128.01m | 34s | Great Gulf | Hariri Pontarini l pre-construction*









UT








UT


----------



## Maya Pinion

It will be very hard to tell where pinnacle, sugar wharf and Greenland projects start and end, what with them being all blue glass with white or frosted balconies. Such a shame not one of them thought to use warm tones along the biggest expanse of blue in the city…Lake Ontario.


----------



## Maya Pinion

While waiting for updates I scrolled back dozens of pages and was amazed at how many proposals all have reddish brown podiums with white point towers. The new , not blue glass, trend has started. Frankly I would prefer more variety, but heres hoping whatever trend starts it will offset all that blue.


----------



## elliot

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG l u/c*









yyz222








yyz222
*Nice construction zoom from last week.*








DavidCapizzano

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | ?m | 20s | U of T | Weiss/Manfredi l u/c*









Red Mars








Red Mars








Red Mars








saynotofaux

*The Charles at Church | 152.7m | 47s | Aspen Ridge | BDP Quadrangle l u/c*









UT
*Crane being installed today.*








thaivic

*Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design l u/c*

*Podium precast brick starting.*








AlbertC

*Pinnacle Toronto East | 99.47m | 30s | Pinnacle | IBI Group l excavation*

*Near Sheppard and Warden.*








UT








kris








UT

*83-95 Bloor St W l 79s l Parallax/RioCan*

*Rezoning and Site Plan Approval applications filed. No specifics or docs yet other than 1118 residential units in a mixed-use tower. Pics to follow when posted on the city application site.
Location/street view on Bloor.*








Northern Light


Vaughan
*88 Steeles Ave W l 167.35m, 130.75m l 40s, 52s l WZMH Architects l pre-construction*









sunnyraytoronto








sunnyraytoronto


----------



## Maya Pinion

Whoever is in charge of allowing condo development on the waterfront must answer me this…why are the interesting architectural residential buildings everywhere else in the city but on the lake. 88 steeles west is far more interesting than sugar wharf. And the colours of Pinnacle east would have been great instead of what Greenland has served up on the lake. Just saying.


----------



## isaidso

The new waterfront residential are a mixed bag imo. The taller ones (Monde excepted) seem to be mass produced lower price point developments. They play around with balcony colours/patterns to create visual interest. It's lazy design but cheaper.

The mid-rises like Aqualuna tend to have higher price points with heavy emphasis on architecture. T3 Bayside looks promising too. It would be great to get a tall architectural marvel on the highly visible waterfront but, like you, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Maya Pinion

The food at this restaurant is terrible….and such small portions. Sums up Toronto residential architecture. The buildings are mostly ugly…..and we need more housing.


----------



## Victoria123

Even with the cookie-cutter condo designs that Toronto churns out of the production line, it's still a decent-enough city to look at thanks to the occasional gems we get. What makes Toronto ugly IMO is the ridiculous amount of overhead wires and tram lines, poorly paved and maintained roads, half-destroyed sidewalks, and an underwhelming pedestrian experience. It's these aesthetic problems that need more fixing than getting flashier "in-your-face" skyscrapers by the waterfront. You can really feel how far behind the city is when you stroll through the city and compare that experience with other major cities in developed countries


----------



## Victoria123

.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Victoria123 said:


> Even with the cookie-cutter condo designs that Toronto churns out of the production line, it's still a decent-enough city to look at thanks to the occasional gems we get. What makes Toronto ugly IMO is the ridiculous amount of overhead wires and tram lines, poorly paved and maintained roads, half-destroyed sidewalks, and an underwhelming pedestrian experience. It's these aesthetic problems that need more fixing than getting flashier "in-your-face" skyscrapers by the waterfront. You can really feel how far behind the city is when you stroll through the city and compare that experience with other major cities in developed countries


if Only we could get eye catching in your face skyscrapers…I’m just wanting less blue glass. And yes, sadly , the pedestrian experience in Toronto is underground in the PATH


----------



## ushahid

*88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*









PC= Bilked





88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini


As of Dec 30, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group*

PC=Northern Light





The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group


This building is quite nice I have to say. Windows could have been a bit better but there is no really obvious spandrel which makes the silver lines stand out more.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> *88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*
> View attachment 2554924
> 
> 
> PC= Bilked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> As of Dec 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554914


I thought the lower buildings were more stone/brick like rather than shiny silver and what happened to the curvy reddish brown brick podiums. Have they changed the renderings yet again?


----------



## ushahid

project has 3 towers. you are talking about the shorter 2 towers.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> project has 3 towers. you are talking about the shorter 2 towers.


Yes, and the rendering shows the lower 2 towers with black podiums now, which was my point.


----------



## isaidso

Hope everyone is having a pleasant holiday. And thanks for the updates ushahid.


----------



## ushahid

Maya Pinion said:


> Yes, and the rendering shows the lower 2 towers with black podiums now, which was my point.



















88 Queen | UrbanToronto


88 Queen, Toronto by 1, Hariri Pontarini Architects




urbantoronto.ca




this is a more accurate render for the two shorter towers. i think the first render is trying to focus on the taller tower only and both renders were released at same time.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> View attachment 2557696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 Queen | UrbanToronto
> 
> 
> 88 Queen, Toronto by 1, Hariri Pontarini Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a more accurate render for the two shorter towers. i think the first render is trying to focus on the taller tower only and both renders were released at same time.


I sure hope you are right


----------



## ushahid

*240 Adelaide West | 219m | 68s | Freed | AS + GG*























__





Development Applications


City Planning COA Application Information Center



app.toronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

This was previous design.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Well ….who else had they will ruin it with balconies on their bingo card.


----------



## isaidso

Well, we've all been here long enough to know that if the fantasy drawing looks wonderful, 95% of the time it's just that ....a fantasy. After the de-value engineering 240 Adelaide West still looks ok, but nothing special any more. My interest in it has gone from a 9 down to a 5.


----------



## isaidso

As 2021 comes to a close, it's fitting to take stock of how the city has grown. These figures are for the City of Toronto only. They do not include Mississauga, Vaughan, or Markham. These are all places in metro Toronto where significant high rise construction is happening and being proposed.

Buildings 100m+
Built: 302
U/C: 105
Proposed: 393
TOTAL: 800

Back in 2015, Toronto only had 13 buildings 200m+. I pondered how many 200m+ buildings Toronto might have by 2025 and guessed 50. Including those Under Construction, Toronto will be at 36 so perhaps 50 by 2025 will be quite accurate. A few years ago my guess for the number of 100m+ buildings was 1000 by 2030. Maybe that will come to be as well.

Buildings 200m+
Built: 24
U/C: 12
Proposed: 46
TOTAL: 82


----------



## Maya Pinion

It is interesting to read comments on many sites discussing Toronto architecture. Some say we in Toronto should be greatful that we have so much new construction, as other cities would love all this development. I say, as do so many others, that being critical and pointing out the bland trends and cheap lazy designs of so many residential buildings, is because we care about the look of Toronto.

And even though taste is subjective, I believe we can all spot cheap and lazy design. Who wants to go to a restaurant that has lousy food just to be told, stop complaining, sure the food is awful but we will give you an endless supply of it.

happy new year all. Here’s hoping we see more interesting and striking buildings being built, not just shown in first published renderings.


----------



## Tone Volume

Maya Pinion said:


> cheap and lazy design


What exactly do you mean? Could you show some examples?


----------



## Maya Pinion

Tone Volume said:


> What exactly do you mean? Could you show some examples?


City place sugar wharf the pemberton tea house all the casas and any 47 to 52 story green blue glass box with cantilever balconies in the entertainment district…but those are my aesthetic pet peeves…your results may vary.


----------



## ushahid

*Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m, 82m, 78m, 62m, 50m | Westbank | Henriquez Partners*




























PC= AlbertC
Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners | Page 88 | UrbanToronto


----------



## ushahid

*15 Charles St E (Republic Dev, ?s, IBI Group)*









a New project. we dont have much info.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> *15 Charles St E (Republic Dev, ?s, IBI Group)*
> View attachment 2578153
> 
> 
> a New project. we dont have much info.


No balconies and reddish in colour…love it, but it is a rendering, and the first one….so


----------



## ushahid

yeah thats a placeholder. its definitely going to be less ambitious than this.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> yeah thats a placeholder. its definitely going to be less ambitious than this.


Why do they bother spending money on renderings If they aren’t ever going to build It. I guess the developers just pass the cost of fantasy drawings on to the buyers. I feel like we the public are Charlie Brown and the Toronto developers are Lucy with the football.


----------



## isaidso

Maya Pinion said:


> Why do they bother spending money on renderings If they aren’t ever going to build It. I guess the developers just pass the cost of fantasy drawings on to the buyers. I feel like we the public are Charlie Brown and the Toronto developers are Lucy with the football.


It's borderline fraud. They're tryng to make sales based on something they have no intention of building.

If it happened in any other industry they'd get sued. Can you imagine a car manufacturer presenting a fantasy rendering and then delivering a significantly 'value engineered' product? Consumers would go ballistic but for some bizarre reason its tolerated in the development industry.

Developers argue that everyone knows its just a rendering but that's a load of horsesh*t. They know full well that most consumers buy based on images presented. To guard against litigation they bury conditions in the fine print and write it in a fashion only lawyers would understand.

For cases that do proceed to the courts they hire the best lawyers money can buy. They purposely tie cases up for years knowing that 99% of people will give up after awhile. To escape penalty, sometimes a developer will wind down their firm only to re-open under a different name. As much as I like following developments, most of the people running these firms are rotten to the core. I'd never buy a condo that hasn't been built yet.


----------



## Maya Pinion

That’s why I like this site. We can read both positive and negative comments. Try posting an honest observation about Toronto developers, the DRP, or specific architectural firms on other sites that cover urban Toronto, and your post may be removed and you may even get banned, because they rely too heavily on advertising dollars from the very folks they are reporting on. We need a more educated and aware public if we are ever going to get better architectural design in Toronto.


----------



## Tone Volume

Maya Pinion said:


> City place sugar wharf the pemberton tea house all the casas and any 47 to 52 story green blue glass box with cantilever balconies in the entertainment district…


It's not easy for me as a non-native speaker of English to understand this description, especially the phrase _pemberton tea house_. Anyway, I don't want to be annoying, but I would be grateful if you could show me some specific examples from Toronto so that I would be able to better understand what you mean by cheap and lazy design.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Tone Volume said:


> It's not easy for me as a non-native speaker of English to understand this description, especially the phrase _pemberton tea house_. Anyway, I don't want to be annoying, but I would be grateful if you could show me some specific examples from Toronto so that I would be able to better understand what you mean by cheap and lazy design.


I can’t show because I do not have ability to post images. suffice to say any boxy cantilever balcony grey blue green glass box and repetitive height and shape is what I deem lazy and cheap. It is unique to Toronto and that is kinda the issue I have.


----------



## Tone Volume

Maya Pinion said:


> any boxy cantilever balcony grey blue green glass box and repetitive height and shape


I don't understand what is wrong with each component of this description except repetitive height and shape. But OK, I won't continue asking. Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## Maya Pinion

Tone Volume said:


> I don't understand what is wrong with each component of this description except repetitive height and shape. But OK, I won't continue asking. Thank you for your explanation.


Wrong is not the point…these are my opinions , and likes and dislikes. You may like all buildings the same colour style and height, I don’t , and it is an opinion and preference, not a right or wrong.


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

PC= drum118 




__





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


It looks very nice, although I'm disappointed by the weird utilitarian street lights. Could it be Toronto Hydro's fault or was it the landscape designers? I would appreciate some insight into this.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*83- 95 Bloor West | 271m | 79s








*


----------



## ushahid

271m does not look that tall compared to all the tall buildings in that part of Downtown.


----------



## ushahid

*15 Charles East | 174m | 54s | IBI*


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> *15 Charles East | ?m | 54s | IBI*
> 
> View attachment 2595694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595698
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595702


So, where is Gloucester on Yonge In these renderings, did they wish it away?


----------



## Maya Pinion

83 -95 Bloor street west….missed opportunity for a grand design for an upscale area.


----------



## ushahid

Maya Pinion said:


> So, where is Gloucester on Yonge In these renderings, did they wish it away?


its just a render. not all buildings in T. are white in real.


----------



## ushahid

i like both the proposals i think it comes down to the quality of material they will use.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> its just a render. not all buildings in T. are white in real.


My post was being sardonic…didn’t require a response pointing out that all buildings aren’t white…but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bisonblight

ushahid said:


> 15 Charles East


The project data sheet lists the proposed height as 174m: Development Applications


----------



## ushahid

thanks for the info.


----------



## Maya Pinion

ushahid said:


> *15 Charles East | 174m | 54s | IBI*
> 
> View attachment 2595694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595698
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595702


Look! Up in the sky…it’s a condo with colour…it’s a condo with style….It’s, a rendering.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> 271m does not look that tall compared to all the tall buildings in that part of Downtown.


Just 11 years ago it would have dwarfed everything. Four Seasons was the first 'tall' building to rise outside the CBD. When it topped out in 2012 it was considerably taller than anything in Yorkville. In the not too distant future, Four Seasons could drop out of Yorkville's Top 10 tallest. That rendering is a little deceptive imo.


*Tallest in Yorkville when Four Seasons was built

Four Seasons 204m *(2012)
2 Bloor West 147m (1972)
Hudsons Bay 134m (1973)

*Tallest in Yorkville in the near future?*

1200 Bay 327m (Proposed)
The One 309m (U/C)
*83-95a Bloor West 272m* (Proposed)
One Bloor 257m
Cumberland Square 254m (Proposed)
80 Bloor West 249m (Proposed)
The Pemberton 216m (U/C)
11 YV 213m (U/C)
1075 Bay 210m (Proposed)
Cumberland Square B 210m (Proposed)
*Four Seasons 204m*
625 Church 202m (Proposed)


----------



## Maya Pinion

Does anyone here who follows construction in Toronto know of any plans to replace the parking structure on Charles near Yonge and the surface parking lot on Bloor at Church with new residential/hotel/retail?


----------



## isaidso

I haven't heard anything about either site but they're both on borrowed time. With real estate prices rocketing up and design standards gradually improving, these lots remaining undeveloped are a blessing in disguise. Why not wait till 2030 when we'll surely get something more high end than if they were re-developed today.


----------



## ushahid

*133 Erskine | 107.05m | 31s | Greenwin | IBI Group*


----------



## isaidso

The curves under the balconies/around the windows add a lot to the overall design.


----------



## ushahid

i know right. just a simple thing can improve the building aesthetically.


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*









PC: daptive





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


Looking really good so far. Love those curves.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Bisonblight

Ah, Concord


ushahid said:


> *Concord Canada House | 231.97m | 74s | Concord Adex | IBI Group*
> 
> View attachment 2690470
> 
> 
> PC: RedMars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concord Canada House | 231.97m | 74s | Concord Adex | IBI Group
> 
> 
> Jan 25,. 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


The rendering looks like they cut out a picture of two towers from a magazine and pasted it on to another picture.


----------



## Mansa Musa

isaidso said:


> All cities hit rough patches where growth slows to a crawl or they flat line. If it goes on for too long people start losing hope that things can turn around. A lot of people wrote Montreal off but it's prospering again, the population is rising, tech is booming, skyscrapers are going up. If Montreal can do it so can Chicago. Besides, Chicago is still a very impressive place.
> 
> I agree 100% about corruption/mismanagement. You need the right people in place to make it happen.


Thanks for response. Honestly I just love everything about Toronto, its unfortunate I can't visit it every year like Chicago. One day I hope to see it.


----------



## isaidso

Mansa Musa said:


> Thanks for response. Honestly I just love everything about Toronto, its unfortunate I can't visit it every year like Chicago. One day I hope to see it.


Well if/when you do, feel free to PM if you have any questions or want advice.


----------



## isaidso

30 Scollard and a few other Yorkville proposals super-imposed on a photo from 2018. There are a number of topped out skyscrapers missing from this image.











https://cdn.skyrisecities.com/sites/default/files/images/projects/46984/46984-140788.jpeg


----------



## isaidso

*Block 20** Canary Landing*

This was just listed on the Tricon website. I've included an aerial rendering as a reminder of its location. The Canary District represents the eastern boundary of downtown at the Don Valley. Over the next 10 years, it's not hard to see everything between it and the Central Business District fill in with high-rises and mid-rises.



























Downtown Toronto Condos & Apartments for Rent - 1, 2, 3 Bedroom Apts


Are you looking for a luxury apartment in downtown Toronto? Tricon Residential’s rental apartments are defined by convenient locations, and resort-quality amenities. Find your future home today!




triconresidential.com









West Don Lands: Block 20 | 162.61m | 46s | Dream | Henning Larsen


Nice. Interesting that the neighbourhood render doesn't show 31R Parliament / 'The Ribbon Building.'




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## cacoo

Up


----------



## ushahid

*Portland Commons | 71.7m | 15s | Carttera | Sweeny &Co*





























New Renders


----------



## ushahid

*U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | ?m | 20s | U of T | Weiss/Manfredi*









PC- Drum118





U of T: Schwartz Reisman Innovation Centre | ?m | 20s | U of T | Weiss/Manfredi


Nightly view of the building 👷‍♀️ Taken Jan 29th, 2022:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*
that glass is super reflective. i thought those balconies were on the buiding and then i realized it is the reflection of the building next door.
*PC Drum118*





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


Regardless this development can't catch a break, between being exceedingly slow and constant bad luck, it's taking forever. Quite unfortunate. I've only built a Billy bookcase and designed a couple sandwiches at Harvey's, but they really should be building a second tower, maybe at 1 Bloor W...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC Square Phase 2*

PC: mburrrrr





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


From the photos above (and elsewhere) it appears there is no ramp going to the 'basement" of Phase 2 so I assume it has no parking (or will it have a tunnel below the rail berm?)




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A









*


----------



## ushahid

*100 Davenport | 72m | 19s | Diamante Development | Scott Shields*


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*


----------



## ushahid

Collecdev Picks Up Seven Awards for Cielo Condos








Collecdev Picks Up Seven Awards for Cielo Condos | UrbanToronto


In Toronto's Annex area, Cielo Condos from Collecdev — designed by KPMB Architects with heritage specialists ERA Architects handling the restorative aspects of the project to handsomely incorporate a church — has won a number of major awards at the Nationals 2022 New Home Sales and Marketing Awards.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A*

PC: DavidCapizzano





Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A


From the Tridel livecam:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

looks clean.


----------



## ushahid

*Quayside | ?m | ?s | Dream, Great Gulf | David Adjaye, Henning Larsen & Alison Brooks.








*














































it is a 12 Acre site.








Dream Unlimited and Great Gulf Chosen to Develop Quayside | UrbanToronto


Waterfront Toronto announced today that Dream Unlimited and Great Gulf Group have been selected to develop the Quayside site in Downtown Toronto with a proposal to create visionary world-class architecture that will raise the bar on design across the entire neighbourhood and create a visually...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really love the round balconies! Hope it doesn't get value engineered.


----------



## isaidso

Well, well, well.

Perhaps this stretch of Queens Quay will be architecturally noteworthy after all. We've certainly had plenty of disappointments (Corus, RBC Waterpark Place, Daniels City of the Arts) but fabulous buildings too (Monde, T3 Bayside, Aqualuna). If the renderings are representative, this will become a terrific looking neighbourhood.


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m, 217m | 95s, 65s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= skycandy





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Five shots from today, final two from yesterday.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*









PC= Benito




__





The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners


5 days ago this floors forms were just going up and now they are a day or 2 away from pouring? to be fair most sites will do a slab and columns in about 5 work days. This is far faster than it has ever been moving, but they poured the last set of columns here over 3 weeks ago. They had a...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= dgto




__





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


Feb 27, 2022 More fins on the way!




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Canary Landing | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects*
PC= skyscandy




__





Canary Landing | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*
Phase 2
PC=mburrrrr


----------



## ushahid

*88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini*









PC= Benito




__





88 Queen | 163.05m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini


As of Dec 30, 2021




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*









PC= Red Mars




__





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


Mar 2, 2022 Part of the PATH Network?




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

* “It’s Really Life Changing:” How Modular Housing is Alleviating Homelessness *
STOREYS _Excerpt_
Feb 28, 2022 

Modular housing has quietly become a cost effective, not to mention dignified, way to house homeless people, as evidenced by a two-year-old City of Toronto program.

But to understand why modular housing is poised to become a resounding success in Canada’s largest city, one need only look at Vancouver, where it was first implemented. According to the creator of modular, or factory-produced, housing, its size, portability, and the method of production, prevents costs from ballooning.

“Modular housing can be relocated; I thought of it as an idea that might well work, and it did,” said Vancouver-based Michael Geller, now a planning and development consultant for residential, mixed-use and large-scale planned communities.

More : "It's Really Life Changing:" How Modular Housing is Alleviating Homelessness


----------



## hkskyline

* Googly-eyed boom lifts look to break down Gardiner Expressway's barrier to waterfront *
CBC _Excerpt_
Mar 6, 2022 

Two busy pedestrian stretches underneath the Gardiner Expressway will soon get a fresh coat of paint and some eye-popping structures as part of a way to get more people to Toronto's waterfront. 

The Waterfront Business Improvement Area (BIA) announced the winners this week of a national design competition to revamp two underpasses, at York and Simcoe streets — just south of the bustling area that includes tourist draws like the CN Tower, Rogers Centre and Scotiabank Arena, as well as a large number of condo towers. It's all part of a project called Waterfront ReConnect.

One design, called Boom Town, features googly-eyed characters looking over the road from what look like colourful boom lifts. The second, Pixel Story, includes a gradient of blue squares resembling digital pixels, sprawled over the underpasses' concrete pillars as well as some newly-made asymmetrical fence-like structures.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...expressway-underpass-design-project-1.6371412


----------



## hkskyline

* Why there's a race against time to keep a downtown vacant lot from becoming a condo *
CBC _Excerpt_
Mar 7, 2022 

A city councillor and community members in Toronto's gritty downtown east side are in a race against time to get the city to turn a vacant parcel of land into affordable, supportive housing — before it's sold to condo developers in a matter of days.

Coun. Kristyn Wong-Tam says the area around Dundas and Sherbourne streets could one day look more like the St. Lawrence Market neighbourhood, a more vibrant, mixed-income area a few blocks to the south.

"This is a troubled neighbourhood," Wong-Tam, who represents Ward 13, Toronto Centre, told CBC News.

"Sherbourne and Dundas can look only to their neighbour to the south to see what a successful, inclusive, healthy neighbourhood it could be."

Toronto's downtown east side is anything but healthy and successful right now. It's wracked by homelessness and a drug crisis, both worsened by the pandemic. But Wong-Tam says the right mix of affordable housing, co-ops and retail can unlock its potential and buying a large parcel of land sitting near that intersection presents an opportunity. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...wn-vacant-lot-from-becoming-a-condo-1.6373414


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## ushahid

*St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour*

*PC= Edward Skira*





St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour


Guess they went with the painted aluminum over terracotta (as expected). AoD Thankfully! IMO, the effect from the transparent mesh fins looks STUNNING.




urbantoronto.ca




*







*


----------



## ushahid

*Pier 8 Redevelopment (Hamilton, Cityzen, 45s, KPMB)*


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

*PC= RedMars





The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


I love how from some angles it has such a "big city" feel.




urbantoronto.ca




*
*







*


----------



## Bisonblight

Poor Winnipeg. If this gets built as proposed, the recently topped-out 300 Main Street will no longer be the "tallest building (in Canada) between Toronto and Calgary." They made a big deal about that in the newspapers. Our only hope is that Kitchener and London never build any towers, so we can at least keep the title of tallest building between _Hamilton _and Calgary.




ushahid said:


> *Pier 8 Redevelopment (Hamilton, Cityzen, 45s, KPMB)*
> 
> View attachment 2895782


----------



## ushahid

that would suck. but sadly Kitchener and London have a few proposals that are about the same height.


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> *Pier 8 Redevelopment (Hamilton, Cityzen, 45s, KPMB)*
> 
> View attachment 2895782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895784


45 floors in Hamilton isn't an issue but Toronto's experience with tall on the waterfront hasn't been positive. It creates a wall blocking off the lakeshore. Hamilton has lots of better places to put a 45 floor building.


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A*


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= biked





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


no one in the city is close to HP. thank god for them




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Highly reflective glazing going up on the Schwartz Reisman Center. I was hoping it would be a bit more transparent to create a contrasting pattern with the concrete.


----------



## MichiganExpress




----------



## ushahid

*3450 Dufferin Street | 103.4m, 97m, 85m | 29s | Fitzrovia | IBI Group*










PC= Edward Skira





3450 Dufferin Street | 103.4m | 29s | Fitzrovia | IBI Group


High 5 bro Source




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*











PC= Domenico





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


From 22.3.22: 42




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group*

PC= ProjectEnd





Azura Condos | 108.2m | 32s | Capital Developments | IBI Group


Feb 21, 2022




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Saint | 151m | 47s | Minto Group | Wallman Architects*










PC= ML555


----------



## ushahid

*19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= Domenico





19 Duncan | 186.53m | 58s | Westbank | Hariri Pontarini


Taken 3-26-22




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m, 219m | 70s, 64s | Menkes | a—A*


PC= Domenico





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A


Taken from my balcony today. I think the reason these towers are growing me is because in pics like this one, they almost resemble an office tower as opposed to a Condo.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Aqualuna at Bayside | 61.87m | 18s | Tridel | 3XN*










PC= Domenico





Aqualuna at Bayside | 61.87m | 18s | Tridel | 3XN


It's truly a breath of fresh air. Definitely a breath of fresh air 🙂




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Gehry Towers | 308m, 266m | 84s | Great Gulf | Gehry Partners*


----------



## isaidso

*$11 Billion Ontario Line | 16 km | 14 stations*


Official ground-breaking ceremonies were held Sunday. Ontario Science Centre to Exhibition Place will be a mix of underground, above ground, and at grade along GO Transit train corridors.








Metrolinx


*Ontario Line Gerrard Station l Metrolinx l Pre-Construction*









UT

*Ontario Line Exhibition Station | Metrolinx l Pre-Construction*









UT








UT








UT

*Ontario Line Flemingdon Park Station l Metrolinx l Pre-Construction*









UT

*Ontario Line Thorncliffe Park Station l Metrolinx l Pre-Construction*









UT

*Regent Park: Daniels Artworks Tower | 106m | 33s | Daniels | BDP Quadrangle l U/C*

*Poking up behind Phase 3 of the Regents Park re-development*








mburrrrr








Benito

*The Charles at Church | 153m | 47s | Aspen Ridge | BDP Quadrangle l U/C*









gregl









UT

*3450 Dufferin Street | 103m | 29s | Fitzrovia | IBI Group l U/C*
*
3 towers
730 rental units
retail
South of Highway 401
*








UT








Edward Skira

*Central Park | 106m | 31s | Amexon | Core Architects l Pre-Construction*
*
1500 units
Condo, office, public space, retail
Sheppard/Leslie
*








AlbertC


----------



## isaidso

Toronto continues its impressive transition from *Large North American City to Global Mega-City*


a return to strong population growth (10 million in Greater Toronto Hamilton in 12-13 years)
595 new 100m+ towers U/C and Proposed; would bring the total to 922
continued uptick in design standards
addition of 3 rail hubs (Exhibition, East Harbour, Pearson) to compliment Union Station
pedestrianization efforts picking up steam (Yonge Street, possibly University Avenue)
completion of Port Lands neighbourhood a few years from now
Eglinton Crosstown subway to open, construction of the Ontario Line subway commencing

In a number of respects, Toronto isn't quite there but will we be able to say that 10-15 years from now? Greater Toronto Hamilton is in rapid ascension.


----------



## isaidso

*T3 Sterling Road | 39m | 8s | Hines | DLR l U/C*

*
Heavy timber
420,000 square feet
*








vic








UT








vic








UT


*88 Queen | 163m | 51s | St Thomas Dev | Hariri Pontarini l U/C*









Domenico








UT








UT


*The Elm & The Ledbury | 94m | 28s | Fitzrovia | Hariri Pontarini l U/C*









Domenico








UT








ADRM


*1467 Bathurst | 130m | 35s | KingSett Capital | BDP Quadrangle l Pre-Construction*

*
1160 residential units
condo, rental, retail
*








Alexut








UT








UT


*351 Queen East | 98m | 27s | ONE Properties | Kirkor Architects l Pre-Construction*

*
445 units
condo, rental, retail
*








UT








UT








UT[/list]


----------



## MichiganExpress

_Queen's Park photo by @rahuul_s_


----------



## ushahid

*8 ELM.* Reserve Properties and Capital Developments have submitted revised plans for this proposal to the City with a complete rethink of the exterior aesthetic 



















*







*


----------



## ushahid

*60 Queen East | 185.9m | 57s | Bazis | Core Architects*


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*


















PC= ProjectEnd





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


This may be a very dumb comment, but the way the main entrance to Union is being surrounded by more and more tall towers reminds me of Grand Central and I kind of love it




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

the ZIgZAg floors at the bottom look so good.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Pinnacle One Yonge - SkyTower | 313 m

By mburrrrr on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## ushahid

*399 Yonge | 252.3m | 75s | Capital Developments | Teeple Architects*


----------



## Ecopolisia

Victoria123 said:


> Speaking as a Vancouverite, I think there was a short period of time between the mid-2000s and mid-2010s when Vancouver's condo designs were on par with Toronto. Now it just feels like Toronto, Sydney, and Melbourne are too far ahead. Either that, or we have stagnated.


Sure,but you shouldn't be that worry(perhaps you haven't seen the most extravagant and neo-futuristic they also got many of on average compared what they otherwise built, excluding its suburbs of course) because Vancouver got some surprisingly nice neo-futuristic and top modern designs,recently, as well.That's for sure(I just can't recall all of them by memory,though.But,that's pretty satisfyingly much.........Hmm, oh, the Butterfly is JUST one amongst way much more.....I'm just saying..)

Likely not within the amount of such buildings
no matter height compared to your mentioned major cities,which are understandably larger than it's within all possible parameters( in term of way more building demand, larger pop. and urbanized area,more wealth/and more GDP (nominal) on a city level,etc. that do cause these mentioned cities to have frequently more nice proposals and under construction ones) but I still dare to say with some certainity that it's 50/50 what it does built for itself that's really comparable for what we have seen here in Toronto in term of the greatest designs and facade looks..I'm just saying..

Anyways, really super lovely and extraordinarily designed and facade-appealing mid-rises,high-rises,skyscrapers and supertalls (on average) that sure keep constantly popping up here in soon-to-be my second most favorite city in NA/ or world for that matter.Yeah,mannn..lol...
I'd really looking forward to more to come.Bring it on,Toronto. That's for sure😅😉👌💎🌈


----------



## ushahid

*The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini*

PC= ADRM






The Well | 174.03m | 46s | RioCan | Hariri Pontarini


If I had a time machine, I'd program it to go back just before this tangent started, and then swat a butterfly out of the air or something. 42




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*

PC= Northern Light





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


Thanks! Looks a little less tall than I had in my mind's eye, but I'm just an amateur observer. I just walked by the site on my way to work this morning. Pictures do not do it justice, this thing is already much taller than you'd think. You really only see the view from union, but just walking...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Whitfield | 130m | 39s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone*










PC= Northern Light





The Whitfield | 130m | 39s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone


Pictures from today.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*400 King West | 157.37m | 48s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle*











PC= Red Mars





400 King West | 157.37m | 48s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Bisonblight

That's one chonk of an office building.



ushahid said:


> *160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*
> 
> PC= Northern Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG
> 
> 
> Thanks! Looks a little less tall than I had in my mind's eye, but I'm just an amateur observer. I just walked by the site on my way to work this morning. Pictures do not do it justice, this thing is already much taller than you'd think. You really only see the view from union, but just walking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569204


----------



## ushahid

yeah its thick, but thankfully its turning out good. no one wants an ugly building that big in the skyline.


----------



## ushahid

*Union Centre | 298m | 54s | Westbank | Bjarke Ingels Group*































































171 Front Street (Union Centre Tower) - Adamson and AAI


Adamson is the Executive Architect for this new office tower designed by BIG (Bjarke Ingels Group). Sited between the Metro Toronto Convention Centre and




www.adamson-associates.com


----------



## ushahid

*895 Lawrence Ave E | ?m | 22s | First Capital | WZMH*


----------



## ushahid

*Ace Hotel Toronto | 44.8m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe*





























































多伦多Ace酒店 / Shim-Sutcliffe Architects


捕捉富有层次的时间感




www.gooood.cn


----------



## ushahid

Continued....


----------



## ushahid

Such a beautiful development.


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*

PC= thaivic





Ace Hotel Toronto | 44.8m | 13s | Carbon Hospitality | Shim-Sutcliffe


from https://www.gooood.cn/ace-hotel-toronto-by-shim-sutcliffe-architects.htm, © William Jess Laird




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Canary Landing | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects*

PC= SkyCandy





Canary Landing | 89.61m | 26s | Dream | COBE Architects







urbantoronto.ca




*

















*


----------



## ushahid

*VMC Block 6E (Menkes/Quadreal, 46s, Turner Fleischer + Giannone Petricone)*


----------



## isaidso

15 years into the construction boom, there's still tons of work to do. That said, I do sense we're close to a tipping point where the beautiful, the restored, the filled in, and the upgraded over shadow the shabby, the neglected, the functionally obsolete, and under built bits of our city. Another 8-12 years of development (buildings, PT, parks, public realm) and it will all start coming together. 

*ushahid:* thanks so much for all the updates. It's much appreciated. I've been away for a few weeks so unable to contribute as much as I'd like. Won't be back in Toronto for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Bisonblight

I well designed project from Menkes does suggest a shifting trend.


----------



## ushahid

Menkes does put effort in their high scale projects. their projects are way better than Concord, Canderel and other developers.


----------



## ushahid

*Cielo Condos | 99m | 29s | Collecdev | KPMB*











PC; Benito





Cielo Condos | 99m | 29s | Collecdev | KPMB


So I noticed a couple of days with this brick by brick business over from the KESKUS side, that they are also doing this to the back of 478 Huron St. To which at one time housed United Church offices I believe. And now what I gather is part of the parcel for this development. So today, I snapped...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*632-652 Northcliffe | 121.35m | 36s | Stanford Homes | superkül*


----------



## ushahid

*8 Wellesley | Residences at Yonge | 182.15m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group*











PC: Benito





8 Wellesley | Residences at Yonge | 182.15m | 55s | CentreCourt | IBI Group


Today




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The Whitfield | 130m | 39s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone*










PC: Bilked





The Whitfield | 130m | 39s | Menkes | Giannone Petricone


August 17, 2022:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*One Thirty Eight | 130.1m | 30s | Cityzen | BBB








*

PC= NorthernLight





One Thirty Eight | 130.1m | 29s | Cityzen | BBB


In answer to Rascacielo\'s query, yes they are demolishing (have already most of it) the newest entrance First Capital built on Yorkville for their upscale indoor mall. More\'s the pity because it was a very convenient way to enter. Anyway as can be seen in these photos of 4-30-2022, demolition...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*11 YV | 215.11m | 63s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co*














11 YV | 215.11m | 63s | Metropia | Sweeny &Co


Haven’t seen these different render takes before. Earlier in the evening than the database... on the right. gta-homes.com Link Sweeny&Co Sweeny&Co Sweeny&Co




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*


----------



## ushahid

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners*








The One (1 Bloor West) "time-lapse"


From October, 2020, as above-ground construction started in earnest at The One (1 Bloor W.) in Toronto. More or less a weekly photo taken on a Friday or Saturday, with some gaps during construction hiatuses. The initial three photographs are from early 2020 before above-ground construction began.




www.flickr.com




PC= jer1961


----------



## ushahid

*160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG*


PC: Khaldoon





160 Front West | 239.87m | 46s | Cadillac Fairview | AS + GG


I think there's a term for that... Indeed: Essentially crepuscular rays..when an object casts a shadow on the downlit side from the sun (although crepuscular rays are generally most evident around sunset/rise).




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66mx2 | 45sx2 | Madison Group | Teeple Architects*

RedMars





Nobu Residences Toronto | 156.66m | 45s | Madison Group | Teeple Architects


So disappointing, especially for a Teeple project.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m, 306m | 105s, 92s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini*











tallest tower has gone from 312 meter to 344.5 meters. second tower had gone from 263 meter to 306 meters.


----------



## ushahid

*Eight Cumberland | 170m | 51s | Great Gulf | a—A*

PC: Johnny Au


----------



## ushahid

*55C: 55 Charles Condos | 167m | 50s | MOD Developments | a—A*










PC: Rascacielo





55C: 55 Charles Condos | 167m | 50s | MOD Developments | a—A


Today




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

PC: tstomers





400 King West | 157.37m | 48s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle


To go along with @Red Mars photos above.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*The James at Scrivener Square | 81.65m | 21s | Tricon | Graziani + Corazza*


----------



## ushahid

*49 Ontario Street | 150.4m, 138m, 44m | 42s | Dream | a—A*


----------



## ushahid

*Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design*
*PC= Riseth





Social at Church + Dundas | 164.89m | 52s | Pemberton | RAW Design


balcony guards need to be more opaque - should have gone with white perforated metal. Window wall system is also too light, with not enough contrast from the balconies so everything kind of muddles together from a distance.




urbantoronto.ca




*


----------



## ushahid

*M3 at M City | 260.29m | 77s | Rogers Real Estate | IBI Group*











Tim MacDonald





M3 at M City | 260.29m | 77s | Rogers Real Estate | IBI Group


Today.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre*

PC: Kris





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


I thought security were only bugging people outside of business hours. Makes me hopeful that I won't have any problems with them when I head up there sometime. Hopefully it hasn't changed: one of the guards once told me it's accessible until 10pm.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## ushahid

Lights look amazing.


----------

